# Altersfreigabe von WoW in Frage gestellt



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

„(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“

Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und 
realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.

Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.

Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen. 

Für einen solchen Entschluss ist es doch wirklich höchste Zeit  !

Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.

Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mir ähnlicher Meinung !

Beste Grüsse

V.


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig


----------



## Isilrond (5. Oktober 2009)

Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. Oktober 2009)

diese altersfreigabe für wow in frage gestellt ist schon uralt...
und zudem, ihr werdet sehen, die größten kiddies sind die erwachsenen.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer in dieser Welt ist denn bitte so verdammt Naiv zu glauben das wneiger Kinder WoW spielen wenns ab 18 is. 
75% der Leute die CS spielen sind zu Jung dafür.


----------



## Fusssi (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es richtig, aber ob die Wahlen so gut ausgefallen sind bleibt noch abzuwarten. Da hab ich meine Zweifel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es wird gegen mangelde Bildung vorgegangen? Wo denn? Etwas zu verbieten ist noch keine Förderung!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich kenn fast keinen der mit 18 ne kreditkarte hat
außerdem ists doch asi, man nimmt fußballvereinen ja auch nicht die fußbälle weg oder? wieviee jugendliche spielen fußball? ne ganze menge und 50% davon treffen sich auch nicht mit "normalen" freunden sondern soielen lieber fußball.......denkt mal drüber nach
( ist etwas übertrieben, aber eigentlich ists doch so)


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (5. Oktober 2009)

Ihr werdet sehen, die größten Kiddies sind die Erwachsenen..

Ich selbst bin 15, und kenne einige Minderjährige die ebenfalls Vernunft und Anstand besitzen, somit kann ich diese Entscheidung oder was auch immer überhaupt nicht begrüßen..

Bei mir läuft aber eh alles über Eltern und ingame werde ich nicht für unter 18 gehalten.


----------



## Tomlin (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer in dieser Welt ist denn bitte so verdammt Naiv zu glauben das wneiger Kinder WoW spielen wenns ab 18 is.
> 75% der Leute die CS spielen sind zu Jung dafür.




genau das ist es nämlich. Solange Eltern das erlauben ändert sich garnichts.

"Eltern sind das Spiegelbild ihrer Kinder"


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Bis Du den Skill hättest mich flamen zu können musste noch einige Brote essen, aber hier die Quelle der echten Top Nachricht.
> 
> Quelle


ich habe nur die echtheit der meldung in frage gestellt, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Kreditkarten kann man nich per Gesetz bestimmen .... wenn du sowas willst geh bitte nach China.


----------



## Dufurius (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Sag mal hast du die letzten 2Jahre vielleicht Winterschlaf gehalten? 

1. Es gibt schon 100000000000000000 Threads zu diesem Thema.
2. Wird dieses Gesetzt sowieso nie durchgesetzt.
3. Sollte es doch irgendwann durchgesetzt werden wird es ungefähr genauso wenig (wahrscheinlich sogar noch weniger) bringen wie bei CounterStrike und co.

Und wenn du willst dass man die ganze Sache am "Kern" angreift dann muss man nicht bei der Altersbeschränkung sondern bei den Eltern anfangen. 
Jugendzentren? Wenn du nicht gerade in einer Großstadt wie Berlin oder Hamburg lebst dann kannst du dir das von Haus aus schon mal in die Haare schmieren weil selbst in den Großstädten sind die so gut wie nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh man wenn ich schon den namen Christian Pfeiffer lese...


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> also ich kenn fast keinen der mit 18 ne kreditkarte hat
> außerdem ists doch asi, man nimmt fußballvereinen ja auch nicht die fußbälle weg oder? wieviee jugendliche spielen fußball? ne ganze menge und 50% davon treffen sich auch nicht mit "normalen" freunden sondern soielen lieber fußball.......denkt mal drüber nach
> ( ist etwas übertrieben, aber eigentlich ists doch so)



Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute.. 
Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.

Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.

Und Fussball mit WoW zu vergleichen.. die Spieler treffen sich um Sport zu machen, 90 Minuten am rennen und kicken, taktisches Vorgehen etc.. 
Das willst Du vergleichen mit nem ranzigen Drehstuhl, 3 Tüten Chips und Cola und 8 Stunden irgendeinen virtuellen Rotz am sammeln.. Ich bitte Dich !


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.
> 
> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.




Ja das is schon klar aber was bist du denn bitte für ein Radikaler Typ? Nur weil das Suchtpotenzial hat darf man kein Spaß mehr in Leben haben? GEHTS NOCH?


----------



## Gromark (5. Oktober 2009)

ehm zählt das jez nur für bayern und niedersachsen oda waS?


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.



Realitätsnah scheint diese Argumentation nicht zu sein. Gegen mangelnde Bildung hilft nur Bildung und ich glaube nicht das ein Pisa Ergebnis durch World of Warcraft entstanden ist.

Bleibt bitte sachlich in der Argumentation und freundlich.

/wink maladin


----------



## Morcan (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Artikel den du verlinkt hast ist ja wohl ein Witz. Die Quests für die "Fabelwesen" in WoW wurden wegen solcher Bedenken schon längst entfernt. Abklatsch von der Bildzeitung oder warum sind die so schlecht informiert?


----------



## Dufurius (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.
> 
> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.
> ...



MÖÖÖÖÖÖP SELV OWNED. Jeder ab 18 und einem festen Einkommen, und sei es nur das azubi Gehalt, bekommt eine Kreditkarte.


----------



## Shamiden (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin auch erst 14 und kein kiddi wie vllt manche meinen und die meisten "kiddies" die ich erlebt habe warn so 15-16 die 12 jährigen sind meist ruhig und still machen das was innen gesagt wird. so kenne ich das. klar es gibt ausnahmen aber das ist wirklich sehr selten ... WoW ab 18 ist totaler schwachsinn wenn ihr ich fragt


----------



## alepet (5. Oktober 2009)

Suchtgefährdende Medien . . . 

 Schafft die Elektronik ab, Autos genauso. Motorrad und Roller erst recht!!!

/irony off

Jetzt mal im ernst, wie schon oben genannt, 75% alle CS zocker sind kiddies unter 15!!! 


Eine Einschränkung von WoW auf Spieler ab 18 Jahren ersehe ich als Sinnlos, da es nicht Lohnt.

Das ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Hartz IV und Arbeiten gehen.
Alle sind zu Faul zu Arbeiten und kassieren streckenweise das 3fache von Leuten die hart arbeiten.

Vergleich zum Medium allgemein (Nicht nur WoW, Fernseher und sonstige Konsolen/PC beschäftigungen mit einbezogen)
Man will Spaß haben, aber nicht bei Regen und Wind raus -> PC !!!

Natürliche ist die Soziokultur Deutschlands besonders in der Jugend nicht die altmodischste wie halt damals, doch ich wäre als Vater glücklicher, wenn mein Kind Freunde hat im RL und Online, und so auch noch z.T. dazu lernt (Ja, mit WoW kann man lernen, stellt euch vor!), als mein Gör in der Gosse zu sehn, Drogen, Alk, Strich etc. !


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du die letzten 2Jahre vielleicht Winterschlaf gehalten?
> 
> 1. Es gibt schon 100000000000000000 Threads zu diesem Thema.
> 2. Wird dieses Gesetzt sowieso nie durchgesetzt.
> ...



1. Da kannst Du mal sehen wie wichtig dieses Thema eigentlich ist. Ne simple Matheaufgabe kann der kleinste Teil aber wo man Feuerpartikel farmt weiss doch bald jeder.
2. Das wurde schon bei weitaus geringerem gedacht..
3. Für Counterstrike zahlt man keine monatliche Gebühr, somit ist auch keine Kontrolle möglich


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> also ich bin auch erst 14 und kein kiddi wie vllt manche meinen und die meisten "kiddies" die ich erlebt habe warn so 15-16 die 12 jährigen sind meist ruhig und still machen das was innen gesagt wird. so kenne ich das. klar es gibt ausnahmen aber das ist wirklich sehr selten ... WoW ab 18 ist totaler schwachsinn wenn ihr ich fragt



Das mit WoW ab 18 ist nur in Gespräch weil die Politk das Marode Bildungsystem nicht in den Griff bekommt. Und das wird halt was gesucht was kaum Geld kostet aber das gewhine der "Bildungsexperten" stillt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Volcrom du meinst WOW macht das Bildungssystem kapput. Ich denke nicht, wow macht das Denken nicht kaputt oh nein es fördert es z.B. Bosstaktiken ausdenken. Aber du bist ein gutes Beispiel für dei Naivität der Menschheit. Das ist meine Meinung!

P.S. bin erst 13

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Vitany2910 (5. Oktober 2009)

also nur mit kreditkarte fände ich schon ziemlich mistig, weil selbst viele ü18 keine haben... ab 18 befürworte ich absolut. es wird zwar nicht jeden jugendlichen vom spiel abhalten, aber doch viele. 
man mag es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber es gibt wirklich noch viele eltern, die auf sowas achten und ihrem kind das spiel dann nicht zugänglich machen. meinem nachwuchs würde ich es zb nicht erlauben (und auch die eltern von freunden klarmachen, dass ich nicht möchte, dass mein kind bei denen spielt). also meiner meinung nach würde es schon irgendwas bewirken. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass blizz da mitzieht, weil da würden ja finanzielle einbußen entstehen.


----------



## Meatwookie (5. Oktober 2009)

Man muss nur einen Namen lesen:

Prof. Christian Pfeiffer

Das reicht schon.



Volcrom schrieb:


> 3. Für Counterstrike zahlt man keine monatliche Gebühr, somit ist auch keine Kontrolle möglich



Ich bin bei meinem Steam acc als 16 eingetragen, konnte mir aber dennoch Counter Strike 1.6 ( Welches ab 18 ist ) holen.


----------



## Vitany2910 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Volcrom du meinst WOW macht das Bildungssystem kapput. Ich denke nicht, wow macht das Denken nicht kaputt oh nein es fördert es z.B. Bosstaktiken ausdenken. Aber du bist ein gutes Beispiel für dei Naivität der Menschheit. Das ist meine Meinung!
> 
> ...




und wenn ich dich frage, ob du schillers glocke kannst, fragst du mich wahrscheinlich auch, in welchen charts der war...


----------



## Gulwar (5. Oktober 2009)

Eine Quellenangabe ist bei solchen Zitaten immer sehr hilfreich.

Was die Alterfreigabe angeht: In jedem japanischen Animee ist mehr Schwachsinn und Gewaltdarstellung als in WoW. Und die sind teilweise ab 6 jahren. Warum wird hier eigentlich mit zweierlei maß gemessen?

Ansonsten wird sich ein Internetuser kaum dem Sport hinwenden wenn es WoW erst ab 18 gibt.
Blizzard wird einige Inhalte entschärfen und gut ist.


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Prof. Christian Pfeiffer



Ich erinnere mich - der hatte schon zu WotLK Release rumgejammert. Mal guggen was Tante Wiki sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Dufurius (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> 1. Da kannst Du mal sehen wie wichtig dieses Thema eigentlich ist. Ne simple Matheaufgabe kann der kleinste Teil aber wo man Feuerpartikel farmt weiss doch bald jeder.
> 2. Das wurde schon bei weitaus geringerem gedacht..
> 3. Für Counterstrike zahlt man keine monatliche Gebühr, somit ist auch keine Kontrolle möglich




Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft dass du es in WoW kontrollieren kannst? Bevor die Eltern nicht Initiative ergreifen kannst du die Altersbeschränkung auf 40 hochsetzen und trotzdem wird es nichts bringen.


----------



## BALKANBiEST (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur Prepaid-Kreditkarte.
Und damit hat dieses Vorhaben schon wieder kaum Sinn.

Dank New Yorker Dress Card, etc. haben selbst Minderjährige die Möglichkeit mit "eigener" Kreditkarte zu zahlen...


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

(ohne jetz Radikale Gedanken zu erwirken)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit das die Menschen auf die Straße gehen und Demonstrieren damit die Politik malwieder sieht das das ein Demokratisches Land ist und diese Diktatorischen Elemente der Heutigen Politik nicht Akzeptabel sind.

Ja das wollte ich immer schonmal sagen.


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ja das is schon klar aber was bist du denn bitte für ein Radikaler Typ? Nur weil das Suchtpotenzial hat darf man kein Spaß mehr in Leben haben? GEHTS NOCH?



Naja radikal würde Ich das nicht nennen und mal im Ernst : Ist Spass für Dich = WoW only oder gibts auch noch andere Dinge im Leben ?

Wie schon angesprochen die Strassen/Waldwege/Spielplätze sind doch quasi leergefegt weil alles nur noch daheim vor der Glotze hockt.
Schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie die Zukunft mal später aussehen wird ? Soziale Kompetenz / Kontake sind doch bald echt nur noch Zukunftsmusik !


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Das mit WoW ab 18 ist nur in Gespräch weil die Politk das Marode Bildungsystem nicht in den Griff bekommt. Und das wird halt was gesucht was kaum Geld kostet aber das gewhine der "Bildungsexperten" stillt.



Die Bildungsexperten die ihre Meinung mit Videos von der Meinung eines Lehrers, der nie zuvor in seinem Leben ne Tastatur oder sonstiges in der Hand hatte, verteidigen.


----------



## Yelin (5. Oktober 2009)

BALKANBiEST schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Prepaid-Kreditkarte.
> Und damit hat dieses Vorhaben schon wieder kaum Sinn.
> 
> Dank New Yorker Dress Card, etc. haben selbst Minderjährige die Möglichkeit mit "eigener" Kreditkarte zu zahlen...



So siehts nämlich aus. 18 geworden -> 1 Woche später Prepaid-Kreditkarte in der Hand. Und das von einer der größten Banken Deutschlands.. also.. erst informieren dann labern mein Freund.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Naja radikal würde Ich das nicht nennen und mal im Ernst : Ist Spass für Dich = WoW only oder gibts auch noch andere Dinge im Leben ?
> 
> Wie schon angesprochen die Strassen/Waldwege/Spielplätze sind doch quasi leergefegt weil alles nur noch daheim vor der Glotze hockt.
> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie die Zukunft mal später aussehen wird ? Soziale Kompetenz / Kontake sind doch bald echt nur noch Zukunftsmusik !



Ach und sowas gibs in WoW nicht? Kontakte gibs mehr als in "echten" Leben. Man muss sie nur ergreifen. Und wenn ich mit den Leuten in TS sitze und Rede wachsen da auch die Sozialen Kompetenzen. Es gibt zudem auch einige Leute aus WoW mit denen ich mich auch im RL treffe.


----------



## Rolandos (5. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein guter Artikel. Ich bin auch der Meinung das Spiele, in denen es zu 90% ums Killen geht, erst ab 18 freigegeben werden. Aber es ist ja nicht nur das Killen, wie der Artikel schon sagt, "Wenn der Spieler virtuel viel säuft" um gewinnen zu können wird es leicht im Reallife nachgemacht.  

OK nicht alle Spieler sind dafür anfällig, das  stimmt, aber wie will man die rausfinden die wirklich gefährdet sind. Das bleib nur eins über, es für alle Jugendliche zu sperren.

Und es wird mit Sicherheit nicht klappen, das stimmt auch. Besonders jetzt wo schon eine Menge Kiddis das Spiel haben. 
Bezahlen mit Kreditkarte ist die einzige Option, wenn die Eltern mitspielen. Könnte mir dann vorstellen das die so genervt werden, das sie WoW immer schön bezahlen.


----------



## Islanzadiy (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte.
> 
> Ich bin da nicht so ganz der Meinung! Ich bin 27 habe aber nicht die Absicht mir eine Kreditkarte zuzulegen!  Ab 18 ist schon ok! Aber obs das auch geben wird? Und nur Bayern und Niedersachsen? Was ist denn mit den anderen 14 Bl?


----------



## Aylaiun (5. Oktober 2009)

Rette deine Freiheit!^^

Mein Name ist Ayla^^ Und ich bin Pirat!


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> diese altersfreigabe für wow in frage gestellt ist schon uralt...
> und zudem, ihr werdet sehen, *die größten kiddies sind die erwachsenen*.



So sehe ich es auch. Denn die Erwachsenen haben bekannterweine *nie* Schuld, schieben es lieber auf die "Kiddys". Wie würde Blizzard sagen? "Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten daran."


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Die Bildungsexperten die ihre Meinung mit Videos von der Meinung eines Lehrers, der nie zuvor in seinem Leben ne Tastatur oder sonstiges in der Hand hatte, verteidigen.



Genau das ist das Problem. Die meisten die über Suchtpotenziel von Online Spielen erzählen oder dem "Realitätsverlust" haben selbst noch nie ein MMO gespielt.


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Volcrom du meinst WOW macht das Bildungssystem kapput. Ich denke nicht, wow macht das Denken nicht kaputt oh nein es fördert es z.B. Bosstaktiken ausdenken. Aber du bist ein gutes Beispiel für dei Naivität der Menschheit. Das ist meine Meinung!
> 
> ...



Also Ich bin tatsächlich der Meinung dass es für Dich als 13 Jährigen weitaus besser Fördermittel und Wege gibt als sich "Bosstaktiken" auszudenken. 
Die bringen Dir in 2-3 Jahren bei deiner Bewerbung fürs Berufsleben wirklich nichts das kannst Du mir ruhig glauben !

Naiv bist in diesem Fall leider Du was man aber aufgrund Deines Alters als durchaus normal betrachten kann.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Naja radikal würde Ich das nicht nennen und mal im Ernst : Ist Spass für Dich = WoW only oder gibts auch noch andere Dinge im Leben ?
> 
> Wie schon angesprochen die Strassen/Waldwege/Spielplätze sind doch quasi leergefegt weil alles nur noch daheim vor der Glotze hockt.
> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie die Zukunft mal später aussehen wird ? Soziale Kompetenz / Kontake sind doch bald echt nur noch Zukunftsmusik !



Die Zeit, in denen man mit Freunden auf der Straße hockt und mit Kreide rummalt ist lange vorbei..


----------



## freezex (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finds auch ein wenig schwachsinnig, dann gamen die unter 18 Jährigen halt ab nun ein gratis mmorpg oder so, ich hab auch mit 16 angefang und als süchtig kan und konnte man mich nicht bezeichnen, ich hab einfach die zeit in der ich früher Final Fantasy, Zelda usw. gespielt habe in wow investiert.
Aber was will man machen, viele süchtige spielen wow, problem wow, fazit wow ist böse und daran schuld das leute süchtig werden. 
Daran das Schüler rauchen und übermässig alkohol trinken sind immerhin auch die Zigarren und Alkoholkonzerne schuld.-.-

Edit: das soll jetzt nicht heissen das minderjärige alkohol und Zigarren kaufen dürfen sollen, kam wohl falsch rüber, meinte nur das damit allein das problem nicht gelöst wird.


----------



## Nurmengard (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde das schon ein wenig naiv zu glauben dass sichs überhaupt lohnt das Thema zum tausendsten maldurchzukauen...

Das mit der Jugendfreigabe bei Alkohol und Tabak ist ja noch begründet, ist ja gesundheitsschädlich, aber das WoW-spielen
schadet ja nicht, außerdem sind da noch andere Medien wie Fernsehn usw, und viele Jugendliche besitzen Handhelds wie PSP oder DS
und hocken die ganze Zeit vor der PS3 und schießen Aliens, Meschen und Zombies.

Ich denke dass dieser Antrag keine Zukunft hat

WoW ist auch nur ein Teil vom Ganzen, d.h. dass die letzte Generation, die dieses ganze Zeug auf den Markt gebracht hat, eine massive Mitschuld am ganzen trägt!!!

Ich bin 16, man kann dieses Klischee von dem "Zockerkind dass den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzt" nich auf jeden anwenden

Oft sind Mobbing und langeweile der Grund warum man nichts mit Freunden unternimmt, nicht rausgeht und dafür seine Sorgen mit dem elektronischen Spielzeug tilgt!

Das bringt nichts und wird auch nie was bringen!

Gruß
Nurmengard Schurke 80

und kein "Zockerkind"^^


----------



## Meatwookie (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich - der hatte schon zu WotLK Release rumgejammert. Mal guggen was Tante Wiki sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Heult doch eh immer und überall an Computer-spielen, vorallem WoW und Counterstrike rum.

Ich nehm mal ein Zitat von Wikipedia:



> „Je brutaler die Spiele sind und je häufiger man sie spielt, desto schlechter sind die Noten.“ Weiterhin merkte er an: „Je mehr man Ego-Shooter spielt, desto höher ist die eigene Gewaltbereitschaft.“



Ich bin weder schlecht in der Schule, noch würde ich andere Leute schlagen oder gar einen Amok-Lauf starten, ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe einen Gesunden 2.3 Schnitt und das einzige was ich erschlage sind nervige Fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Obwohl ich regelmäßig Counterstrike spiele.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Die bringen Dir in 2-3 Jahren bei deiner Bewerbung fürs Berufsleben wirklich nichts das kannst Du mir ruhig glauben !



3 Jahre in die Glotze schauen aber schon? Es ist doch leider so entweder Rechner oder Glotze.


----------



## Cheney (5. Oktober 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> und wenn ich dich frage, ob du schillers glocke kannst, fragst du mich wahrscheinlich auch, in welchen charts der war...



"[size=-1]Fest gemauert in der Erden steht die Form, aus Lehm gebrannt.
 Heute muss die Glocke werden. Frisch Gesellen, seid zur Hand."
bla bla bla... Ich kann auch noch mit Goethe dienen (Prometheus, Zauberlehrling, Osterspaziergang, Monolog des Mephisto), wenn du dich dann besser fühlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was sagt das nun aus? Das hab ich vor 5 Jahren in der Schule gelernt. Ich spiele WoW und schreibe zur Zeit meine Diplomarbeit und werde nächstes Jahr mein Diplom auch bekommen. Ich kann nicht sagen, dass WoW die Kinder und jugendlichen dümmer macht. 
Viele die ich kenne spielen WoW und haben in der Schule/im Studium gute Noten und sich auch nicht gewaltbereiter als Otto Normalbürger. WoW ist nicht schuld an der Verrohung/Verdummung einiger weniger, die dann immer die gesamte Community in den Dreck ziehen. 

Und selbst wenn WoW ab 18 gestellt wird, mit der Erlaubnis der Eltern kann mans dann immernoch spielen. Genau wie jetzt. Einen Account darf man auch erst mit 18 eröffnen und so müssen das die Eltern für die Kinder machen, was meine Eltern damals für meinen Bruder gemacht haben, als er noch 15 war und WoW angefangen hat. Und er macht bald sein Abitur und wird auch studieren, also nix mit "WoW spielen macht dumm"... 

Und wenn man den Namen Pfeiffer in einem Artikel liest, dann sollte man ihn zumachen. 
Und solange man Filme wie SAW (wenn auch geschnitten) im Fernsehen sehen kann, kann man WoW nicht verbieten. 

Und nur so am Rande: es gibt Leute die wollen keine Kreditkarte, weil man sie in Deutschland in 99,9% der Zeit NICHT BRAUCHT. Weder ich noch meine Eltern noch irgendwer in meiner Verwandtschaft hat eine. In Deutschland kommt man gut mit der EC Karte aus.
[/size]


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> Aber was will man machen, viele süchtige spielen wow, problem wow, fazit wow ist böse und daran schuld das leute süchtig werden.
> Daran das Schüler rauchen und übermässig alkohol trinken sind immerhin auch die Zigarren und Alkoholkonzerne schuld.-.-



Und was ist dann mit Playmobil Online? Da dürfen Kinger ab 8 Jahren dann mitspielen oO


----------



## Wowler12345 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das witzige ist bei den Leuten die sagen WoW ist schlimm, sie spielen SELBER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieso wollt ihr eigentlich bestimmen, wie Menschen ihr Leben gestalten. Falls jetzt welche kommen mit Amokläufen, das war sicher nicht WoW, sondern diese Leute sind Physich am Boden, wegen Schule etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wieso nicht gleich jeden Menschen in eine Gummizelle werfen dann passiert auch nichts mehr.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich weis das ist ein Heikles Thema 

ABER

Der Typ der vorn paar Wochen mit ner Axt nen Amoklauf machen wollte hatte KEIN EINZIGEN Ego-Shooter auf dem Pc *hust*


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich weis das ist ein Heikles Thema
> 
> ABER
> 
> Der Typ der vorn paar Wochen mit ner Axt nen Amoklauf machen wollte hatte KEIN EINZIGEN Ego-Shooter auf dem Pc *hust*



Woher weißt du das? Hast du auf seinen PC auspioniert?


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Hast du auf seinen PC auspioniert?



Nö aber das haben die ermittlungen ergeben (und nein ich hab jetz überhaupt keine lust die quelle zu suchen -.-)


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ach bla bla..



nein, nichts bla bla... Ich merke es besonders jetzt in der Ausbildungssuche, dass ich meine Mutter mit WTS usw. anrede, deshalb werde ich auch mehr ins RL investieren.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> boah halts maul echt -.-"
> dummbabbler



Hättest nicht darauf antworten sollen.



Totebone schrieb:


> Nö aber das haben die ermittlungen ergeben (und nein ich hab jetz überhaupt keine lust die quelle zu suchen -.-)



Such mal die Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?


----------



## Scharyar (5. Oktober 2009)

Alles per altersbeschränkung...

Das einzige was wirklich ab 18 Jahren erst funktioniert ist das Wählen der Politiker.

Alkohol ab 18....wieviel kinder saufen sich die Hucke voll und keiner sieht hin...
Ziageretten ab 18...wieviel kinder Rauchen heimlich in irgendwelchen Schulhofecken...und der Lehrer ist machtlos.
Drogen total verboten...aber wieviele unter 18 nehmen sie ???
Autofahren ab 18... es kommt immer wieder vor das sich der Sohn mal eben papis Auto "ausleiht", oder sich jugendliche den Spass erlauben ein Auto zu knacken um damit gegen den nächsten Baum zu fahren.
Ausgehen nach 24 Uhr in der disco... holla hab ich da schon viele gesehn, die noch nicht mal einen Ausweis haben.
Spielsucht in Spielhallen ebenfalls erst ab 18... wird zwar kontrolliert aber trotzdem findet man dort Milchbubis.
Das horizontale Gewerbe... Welcher Jugendliche unter 18 hat noch nicht mal reingeschnuppert?

Hört mir auf mit dem ab 18... Verantwortlich sind die Eltern...die Erziehung... und die Massnahmen die die Eltern dagegen treffen... der Staat kann mit gesetzen kein Auge werfen, denn Justizia ist bekanntlich Blind.


Lieben Gruss
Scharyar


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Die Zeit, in denen man mit Freunden auf der Straße hockt und mit Kreide rummalt ist lange vorbei..



Jo ich glaube damit haben die meisten schon vor der Einschulung gequitted tbh.


----------



## alepet (5. Oktober 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Der Heult doch eh immer und überall an Computer-spielen, vorallem WoW und Counterstrike rum.
> 
> Ich nehm mal ein Zitat von Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, zwar spiele ich Counterstrike nicht mehr, sondern seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren WoW, aber Weder eine Sucht, Schulische Leistungen ist Gut bis Sehr Gut (Ja sowas geht trotz Raid Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Schnitt von 2,17  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finds halt auch schon sehr durchgekaut das Thema, die Diskussion kommt ja immer wieder, Jeder Ammoklauf an einer Schule:
*["Schüler XY tötet 5 Schüler und sich selbst. Abhängig von Computerspielen, besonders WoW und CS [Öhm JOA?!], und stark introvertiert, depressiv, abgekapselt und ohne RL!"/b]

kennt doch jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Morcan (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?



Man sitzt ja nicht vor dem PC sondern ist mit seinen "Freunden" unterwegs...das ist für solche Leute sicher viiiiiel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weise nochmal darauf hin, dass in dem Artikel immernoch schlecht recherchiert wurde...von wegen Wolpertinger-Quest und die !!Aufforderung!! betrunken zu fallen...


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?



Besser aus menschlicher Sicht ist keins vom Beiden. Was aber gefährlicher ist, ist das mit dem Saufen. Harmloser ist die Sucht, da zerstörst du ja deinen Körper nicht mit Alk etc.


----------



## Sundarkness (5. Oktober 2009)

Shamiden schrieb:


> also ich bin auch erst 14 und kein kiddi wie vllt manche meinen und die meisten "kiddies" die ich erlebt habe warn so 15-16 die 12 jährigen sind meist ruhig und still machen das was innen gesagt wird. so kenne ich das. klar es gibt ausnahmen aber das ist wirklich sehr selten ... WoW ab 18 ist totaler schwachsinn wenn ihr ich fragt



/sign 
bin auch erst 14 und werde in gide und randomraids gern aufgenommen weil ich mich benehmen kann.
Es gibt viele leute die "erwachsen" sind und sich nicht benehmen!

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?



Ich mach beides und fahr bis jetzt relativ gut damit^^ (bin20).


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (5. Oktober 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> /sign
> bin auch erst 14 und werde in gide und randomraids gern aufgenommen weil ich mich benehmen kann.
> Es gibt viele leute die "erwachsen" sind und sich nicht benehmen!
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen kann ich dieses 'WoW Altersbeschränkung erhöhen, zu viele Kiddies' - Zeugs nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Meatwookie (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Amok-Läufe haben neben den Computerspielen, eines gemeinsam. Und zwar ein gestörtes Soziales Umfeld oder anderst ausgesprochen, sie wurden gemobbt. Deshalb haben sie sich auch zurück gezogen um sich von ihrem Umfeld abzugrenzen. Folglicher Weise haben sie dann angefangen Computer Spiele zu spielen.
Aber diesen weitaus Wichtigeren Aspekt, sehen Leute wie unser geliebter Herr Pfeiffer ja nicht. 
Außerdem, Wenn diese Amok-Läufe immer so stark publik gemacht werden und so ein Wirbel angefacht wird, steigert das nur das Selbstvertrauen und den Mut anderer solcher potentiellen Kanidaten, und die Chance steigt, dass diese so eine Tat ausführen.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (5. Oktober 2009)

Hmm schaade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jetzt kann ich wohl kein WoW mehr spielen...
Naja dann treffe ich mich halt mit Freunden und wir gehen saufen


----------



## Hungertod (5. Oktober 2009)

Christian Pfeifer, war da nicht irgentwas mit so einer Unterschriftensammlung/Kundgebung gegen den Moscheenbau in Köln?
Also meiner Meinung nach kann so ein rechtes A******** sich seinen Vorschlag hinstecken wo er will. Zudem haperts bei
der Bildung in Deutschland an ganz anderen Stellen, z.B. G8. Da wir nun wieder eine Tigerentenkoalition bekommen wird das
ganze Bildungssytem ja eh den Bach runter gehen. Denn mal im Ernst, welcher vernünftige Vorschlag zur Bildungspolitik ist
ja von CDU/FDP gekommen? Fällt euch da jetzt einer ein?
Naja, btt, eine Anhebung der Altersbeschränkung würde nichts nützen, wei auch schon mehrfach gesagt wurde. Nicht um die
Kinder vor WoW zu "schützen", denn da müssen erstmal die Eltern mitmachen, sonst klappt das so wie so nicht. Und auch hält
es einem in WoW nicht die "Kiddys" von Hals, meiner Erfahrung nach sind die schlimmsten meist erwachsen.

Btw, ich bin auch erst 17, spiele wahrscheinlich mehr WoW als es die meisten für vernünftig halten würden. Aber schadet es
mir? Nicht das ich wüsste. Ich bin seid Jahren mit einem Durchschnitt besser als 2 Klassenbester, und schlechter wirds auch
nicht (Gymnasium, noch G9). Viel mehr seh ich, dass die "normalen" Jugendlichen entweder schon schlecht in der Schule sind
oder es werden. Drei Tage die Woche dick Party und Alk etc ohne ende ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schädlicher als
WoW oder andere Computer-spiele. Und um schonmal dem Thread von nächster Woche vorwegzugreifen: Nein WoW macht keine
Amokläufer, Menschen machen Amokläufer, nur Killerspiele erleichtern es den Menschen

Mfg Hungertod


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Die Amok-Läufe haben neben den Computerspielen, eines gemeinsam. Und zwar ein gestörtes Soziales Umfeld oder anderst ausgesprochen, sie wurden gemobbt. Deshalb haben sie sich auch zurück gezogen um sich von ihrem Umfeld abzugrenzen. Folglicher Weise haben sie dann angefangen Computer Spiele zu spielen.
> Aber diesen weitaus Wichtigeren Aspekt, sehen Leute wie unser geliebter Herr Pfeiffer ja nicht.
> Außerdem, Wenn diese Amok-Läufe immer so stark publik gemacht werden und so ein Wirbel angefacht wird, steigert das nur das Selbstvertrauen und den Mut anderer solcher potentiellen Kanidaten, und die Chance steigt, dass diese so eine Tat ausführen.



Die Leute die Amoklaufen suchen anerkennung. Und wenn sie wissen das sie auf allen Sendern im TV auftauchen, wollen sie es noch lieber tuen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. Oktober 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Besser aus menschlicher Sicht ist keins vom Beiden. Was aber gefährlicher ist, ist das mit dem Saufen. Harmloser ist die Sucht, da zerstörst du ja deinen Körper nicht mit Alk etc.



Dann frag mal die Orthopäden in Deutschland. Eine unserer Volkskrankheiten sind Fehlhaltungen durch zu langes Sitzen
vorm Rechner.  Und nicht nur von der Arbeit.

Dazu kommen noch die Probleme durch falsche Ernährung (Chips und Cola im Raid ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mangelnde Bewegung.

Sucht ist niemals harmlos. Egal wonach.


----------



## Vaikilli (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei der ganzen sache muss man sich allerdings eines Fragen: Warum macht WoW süchtig? (Und nicht jeder der spielt ist gleich süchtig, obwol ich finde dass das sowieso das falsche wort ist.) Antwort: Weil es Spaß macht. Also...Man verbietet etwas weil es viel Spaß macht. Wie sinnvoll hört sich das an? Denkt drüber nach.Und die die "süchtig" sind hatten schon vorher probleme in der Familie, mit Freunden usw. Und vor WoW (als ich noch garnicht wusste das es existiert) war ich auch schon am pc und wärent ich jede woche ein neues spiel hatte habe ich jetzt nur eins (Und es ist nun sehr viel platzsparender bei mir...und billiger). Zum punktes sind weniger kinder draußen, die spielen nicht alle WoW! da gibt es auch noch andere Anhänger: PS3, Wii usw.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Vaikilli schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen sache muss man sich allerdings eines Fragen: Warum macht WoW süchtig? (Und nicht jeder der spielt ist gleich süchtig, obwol ich finde dass das sowieso das falsche wort ist.) Antwort: Weil es Spaß macht. Also...Man verbietet etwas weil es viel Spaß macht. Wie sinnvoll hört sich das an? Denkt drüber nach...



Kiffen ist auch verboten weil es Spaß macht. Genauso wie andere Drogen.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kann ich dieses 'WoW Altersbeschränkung erhöhen, zu viele Kiddies' - Zeugs nicht mehr hören.



Kiddies = Alle Kinder

Wenn man aber genau reinsieht:

Kiddies = Alle Kinder, die sich nicht benehmen können

Aber was ist mit den Erwachsenen?

Kiddies = Alle Kinder und Erwachsenen, die sich nicht benehmen können.

Und wie wird das Verallgemeinert?

Kiddies = Alle Spieler, die keinen Anstand haben.

So fasst man Kinder und Erwachsene zusammen. Meist wird auch Noob, Gimp usw. benutzt, aber alles läuft auf das Letzte hinaus, was aber bestimmt viele nicht wissen und jetzt veranschauligt dahinbekomen.


----------



## Nasiria (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.



Glaubst du tatsächlich an die Wahlversprechen? Wenn die die Bildung steigern wollten, müsste man die Steuern weiter anheben, weil der Staat eh schon Pleite ist und jetzt sogar wohl ein Prozess der EU gegen Deutschland ansteht. Und die wollen die Steuern sogar senken, da wird das nichts mit besserer Bildung.

Und zu der Altergrenze sei gesagt: Das wird die meisten nicht interessieren. Wenn die Eltern nichts gegen sagen, spielen die Kinder trotzdem weiter, da kann auch der Staat nichts gegen machen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (5. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig



Dass sich jeder, dem grad ein paar Haare am Sack gewachsen sind, als so viel erwachsener und vernünftiger fühlt als die "Kiddies". Deine Schreibweise macht dich weitaus mehr zum "Kiddie" als irgend ein 12 jähriger es je sein könnte. Was glaubst du überhaupt unterscheidet dich von jedem anderen 08/15 L33T Dummschwätzer?


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Dann frag mal die Orthopäden in Deutschland. Eine unserer Volkskrankheiten sind Fehlhaltungen durch zu langes Sitzen
> vorm Rechner.  Und nicht nur von der Arbeit.



Dann empfhele ich jede Stunde eine 15 Minütige Pause, in der du aml die Treppen hoch und runter läufst, mal schnell mit den Rad einkaufen färst oder anderes mache. Sowas mache ich - auch in Raids!


----------



## freezex (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ich weis das ist ein Heikles Thema
> 
> ABER
> 
> Der Typ der vorn paar Wochen mit ner Axt nen Amoklauf machen wollte hatte KEIN EINZIGEN Ego-Shooter auf dem Pc *hust*




Jo es gab auch schon ein vorfall wo jemand final fatasy nachgespeilt hat, ich kenn die 2 stellige messerstich zahl von dem mädchen nicht mehr das ermordet wurde aber egal.

Also kurz um müsste man jedes mmo und mmorpg bei dem man mit äxten dolchen usw kämpft streichen, also alle.
Ego shooter natürlich genu so, also verbieten.
Rennspiele könnten Raser fördern, verbieten.

Vor etwa einem halben jahr hat einer der in der RS (Schweizer Bundeswehr) war mal ausprobieren wollen was es heist wen in echt zu erschiessen, bundeswehr abschaffen.

naja ich denk das hier jeder begreift was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Vaikilli schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen sache muss man sich allerdings eines Fragen: Warum macht WoW süchtig? (Und nicht jeder der spielt ist gleich süchtig, obwol ich finde dass das sowieso das falsche wort ist.) Antwort: Weil es Spaß macht. Also...Man verbietet etwas weil es viel Spaß macht. Wie sinnvoll hört sich das an? Denkt drüber nach...



/sign
Wenn mir Fußball Spaß macht, dann müsste es heißen: "Fußball macht süchtig - Alle Vereine aufgelöst"
Anderes beispiel sind Hausaufgaben. Einige haben Freude daran, hausaufgaben zu machen, ich bin einer davon. Bin ich nun Hausaufgabensüchtig?


----------



## Dufurius (5. Oktober 2009)

Hungertod schrieb:


> Christian Pfeifer, war da nicht irgentwas mit so einer Unterschriftensammlung/Kundgebung gegen den Moscheenbau in Köln?
> Also meiner Meinung nach kann so ein rechtes A******** sich seinen Vorschlag hinstecken wo er will. Zudem haperts bei
> der Bildung in Deutschland an ganz anderen Stellen, z.B. G8. Da wir nun wieder eine Tigerentenkoalition bekommen wird das
> ganze Bildungssytem ja eh den Bach runter gehen. Denn mal im Ernst, welcher vernünftige Vorschlag zur Bildungspolitik ist
> ...



Rechtes A********? Nanana was entlockt uns denn das für Töne? Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin auch dagegen dass man überall Moscheen hinsetzt und in Schulen Gebetsräume einrichtet. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass ich rechts bin. Aber ich finde wer in ein anderes Land geht sollte sich auch der Kultur anpassen. Was glaubst was die in den muslimischen Ländern mit uns machen würden wenn wir ihnen ne Kirche ins Land setzten würden?  Aber naja egal das gehört ja jetzt auch nicht hierher.


----------



## WhoRu (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.



Hmm, was hat eine einschränkung des WoWspieleralters mit der Bildung zu tun? WoW ist also verantwortlich für mangelhaft ausgebildete Lehrer, ein Schulsystem das nach einkommensklassen der Eltern sortiert, desinteressierte Eltern, geringe Haushalte für Bildung in den Ländern und fehlende Zukunfstperspektiven. Da machst du es dir etwas zu einfach, leider genauso wie ein großteil der Medien.



Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.
> 
> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.



Für deine Aussage hätte ich gerne einen empirischen beweiß!

Nehmen wir aber erstmal an das deine aussage stimmt. Wenn die angebote für sinnvolle Freizeit beschäfftigung weiter eingeschränkt bleiben hägen die Kinder/jugendlichen nicht mehr zu hause rum sondern auf der strasse und haben da nichts zu tun. Tatsache ist das Kinder und Jugendliche im Öffentlichen Raum als Störfaktor wahrgenommen werden und keinen entfalltungsraum haben. Auch hier schrumpfen seit Jahren die Haushalte der Städte und gemeinden für die Kinder und Jugendarbeit.




Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.



Wir erlauben ja auch den verkauf von Alkohol und Tabak. Trotz der heraufsetzung des mindestalters für Zigaretten kommt jeder 16 jährige an Zigaretten ran. Kreditkarten bekommt mittlerweile auch jeder.


Deine Aussagen sind leider nicht haltbar und reine schönfärberei. Du denkst also wirklich das WoW für alle Probleme mit der Jugend verantwortlich ist? Du machst es dir unglaublich leicht. es ist wirklich traurig das man solche Thesen vertreten kann und nicht in der lage ist reflektiert über probleme nachdenken kann. In dem Sinne einmal BILDung bitte. *hier eine FAZ

mfg


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (5. Oktober 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Kiddies = Alle Kinder
> 
> Wenn man aber genau reinsieht:
> 
> ...



Sehe es ja genauso..

Wollte auf die jenigen einreden, die meinen alle Kiddies seihen unter 18.. 

Wie bereitsgelöschte 'Juhu keine Kiddies mehr, weil Alterbeschränkung bald bei 18 liegt' - Beiträge

Btw. ich selbst bin 15


----------



## Dunkelmanne (5. Oktober 2009)

ich verstehe nicht was die unterscheidung von unter 18 und über 18 bei suchtgefährdenden Spielen und realitätsfernen Beschäftigungen (spielen) bringen soll. Man mag keine Kiddies mögen, da sie sich über andere Themen und auch generell anders Verhalten, aber das hat hier als Argument nichts verloren. 

Menschen über 18 sind doch genauso suchtgefährdet und weshalb sollen sich diese leute weniger mal draussen aufhalten als Kinder? Auch Erwachsene brauchen mehr frische Luft als es manche bekommen. Auch Erwachsene brauchen noch Bildung. 

Hier muss manch Erwachsener erstmal seine eigene Spiel- und Lebensweise in Frage stellen und reflektieren bevor er "Kiddies" vor Bösen PC-spielen versucht zu retten. 
Einen eingeschränkten Zugang für <18Jahren finde ich trotzdem sinnvoll. Wichtig ist es einen gesunden Mittelweg zu finden und keine K.O. Hauruck-Aktion nur um irgendwelche Gemüter zu besänftigen.

gruss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Sehe es ja genauso..
> 
> Wollte auf die jenigen einreden, die meinen alle Kiddies seihen unter 18..
> 
> ...



Zudem flamen auch die Erwachsenen, schieben es auf die Kinder -> Erwachsene freuen sich einen Keks, die Jugendlichen wird wieder mal was vorgeworfen

Wie würde es so sein?
Kinder flamen, schieben es auf die Erwachsene -> Kinder freuen sich ein Keks, die Altersbeschränkung wird hinuntergeschoben und Erwachsene bekommen extra-Server, um die Jugendlichen zu schützen.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Also diese ganze USK18 Sache ist sowieso Fragwürdig.

Um 13.00 Läuft auf KabelEins TwoAndAHalfMan => Die ganze zeit wird über Sex geredet 

Um 13.00 auf Sat.1 "Britt" => In jedem 2. Satz ist (wenn ich das mal schreiben darf) Ficken oder Titten drin.

Und ab 20.15 kommen irgendwelche Gewaltfilme.


Aber dann machen wir uns Sorgen das CS und WoW unsere Jugend zerstören jaja...


----------



## WhoRu (5. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Rechtes A********? Nanana was entlockt uns denn das für Töne? Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin auch dagegen dass man überall Moscheen hinsetzt und in Schulen Gebetsräume einrichtet. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass ich rechts bin. Aber ich finde wer in ein anderes Land geht sollte sich auch der Kultur anpassen. Was glaubst was die in den muslimischen Ländern mit uns machen würden wenn wir ihnen ne Kirche ins Land setzten würden?  Aber naja egal das gehört ja jetzt auch nicht hierher.



srry da muß ich doch noch was zu schreiben. Gleiches recht für alle gilt für jede Religionsgemeinschaft (gebetsräume in schulen sind ein anderer punkt /neutralitätsgebot der schule ist meiner meinung nach wichtiger als religiöse gefühle JEDER religion), das ist nun mal deutsches recht und vergleichen sollte man unser Rechtverständniss das im großen und ganzen Freiheitlich und demokratisch ist nicht mit rechtssystemen in Theokratischen oder diktatorisch/scheindemokratisch regierten ländern vergleichen. Wenn man dieses Recht jemanden versagen will bewegt man sich schon im rechten/linken randspektrum und ist mal definitv nicht mehr für freiheit und gleichheit vor dem recht.


----------



## Mungamau (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Also diese ganze USK18 Sache ist sowieso Fragwürdig.
> 
> Um 13.00 Läuft auf KabelEins TwoAndAHalfMan => Die ganze zeit wird über Sex geredet
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. Erstmal sollte das Fernsehprogramm überarbeitet werden, aber dann haben die Politiker nichts mehr, um, auch wenn es hart klingt, sich einen Keks zu freuen.


----------



## Ixidus (5. Oktober 2009)

...irgendwie kommen die 10-17 jährigen ja auch an spiele wie cod oder cs
->es wird eh nix bringen!


----------



## freezex (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Also diese ganze USK18 Sache ist sowieso Fragwürdig.
> 
> Um 13.00 Läuft auf KabelEins TwoAndAHalfMan => Die ganze zeit wird über Sex geredet
> 
> ...



Jo da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Psychopatrix (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich Finde Leute wie den TE einfach selber erbärmlich Kindisch, ich selbst bin schon lange volljährig und ich finde es gibt wichtigere Themen in unsere Hobby.
Ich selbst Spiele auch seit klein an, und ich finde man sollte das hobby in gesunden massen auch jedem anbieten dürfen. (natürlich altersentsprechende Spiele aber da Helfen sowieso keine Staatlichen Verbote)

Das es suchtgefärdend ist ... naja ... ich Persönlich Spiele es nicht mehr, und nach einer gewissen zeit (vorallem bei überkonsum) wird einem das Spiel eh zu Doof, also steht es zum gegensatz zu anderen suchten wie Alkohol, Drogen


Naja ... jeder sollte selber wissen wass er will ... und wen Kinder drinnen hocken sind nicht die Kinder schuld sondern die Eltern die nichts mit ihnen unternehmen oder Organisieren. Ich zu meiner schulzeit durfte z.B. in den Sommerferien immer 2 Wochen auf den Bauernhof ..... und da war ich nicht zum rumhocken ;-)


----------



## Vaikilli (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kiffen ist auch verboten weil es Spaß macht. Genauso wie andere Drogen.



Natürlich ist das verboten: Es schadet der Gesundheit! Wie gesagt: Wow-"Süchtige" hatten schon vorher probleme.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.
> 
> ...




Null Ahnung von der Materie sorry aber die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen (hier WoW) ist manchen immer einfacher gefallen statt sich an der eigenen Nase zu fassen.

Schuld sind die Leute die unsere Bildung den Bach hinunter gehen lassen haben. Die Jugendzentren, Spielplätze und Bolzplätze geschlossen haben.

Was will die Jugend noch machen Vereine (WoW-Abo u PC-spiele sind billiger) 
Kinder in der Freien Wildbahn ,dank deutschen Rechtssystem sag ja nur 9 Jahre Haft bei sexuellen Misssbrauch und Mord, haben Eltern viel zu viel Angst davor.

 solange kein Kinderfreundliches Umfeld geschaffen wird, das Schulssystem inklusive Bildung nicht überarbeitet wird solange bringen Verbote überhaupt nichts und du wirst es kaum glauben die verbote würden dann gar nicht mehr gebraucht werden

weil es dann nämlich wieder Spass macht zu lernen, es wieder Spass macht raus zu gehen (ohne Angst) 

aber soweit denken Leute nicht sie gehen lieber denn einfachen Weg(Verbote) statt zu sagen : Sche  iße wir haben vor 25 Jahren einen Riesen fehler gemacht als wir da und da Gelder für Schulen und Unis gekürzt haben.


----------



## Tyrome (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch erst 15 jedoch benehm ich mich angemessen und naja ich find das nich sone gute idee
da viele es sowieso trotzdem spielen würden von daher...
jedenfalls was ich sagen will ist das es viele kiddies gibt die sich nich benehmen können aber es gibt auch welche die es können
sogar ältere leute hab ich schon kennen gelernt die sich echt benommen haben wie der letzte dreck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mit ähnlicher Meinung !
> 
> ...



tut mir Leid, aber da bin ich anderer Meinung. 

Ich finde es auch absolut sinnvoll, dass es endlich eine Altersfreigabe für WoW gibt, aber ein Spiel nur mit Kreditkarte zahlbar zu machen, ist kurz um völliger schwachsinn. Damit schließt du Leute aus, die sich keine Kreditkarte anschaffen wollen oder können.


----------



## Ixidus (5. Oktober 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> und wen Kinder drinnen hocken sind nicht die Kinder schuld sondern die Eltern die nichts mit ihnen unternehmen oder Organisieren.



die gleichen eltern, die sich getrennt haben(also nur noch ein elternteil da der andere weit weg wohnt). dieser elternteil fährt jeden tag 1,5stunden zur arbeit und zurück und arbeitet dann noch 8stunden+ um dem kind etwas zu bieten.
no comment


----------



## Schamikus (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann hierzu nur sagen: 
Dieser Müll stammt aus der Bildzeitung (Christian Pfeiffer) und außer vom Sportteil ist die Bild ein Meinungsbildendes Klatschblatt das jedes umfallenden Sack Reis in China dokumentiert und ne Krise daraus produziert. Und außerdem ist deine Argumentation der letzte Dreck, da du nicht mit Fakten handelst sondern mit behauptungen.

vote for /close für einen überflüssigen thread ohne wahrheitsgehalt


----------



## Seryma (5. Oktober 2009)

Ob groß ob klein - jeder kann ein Kiddy sein... ich sags immer wieder gern..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Altersbegrenzung für WoW is niemals machbar... folglich: Craaaaaap...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (5. Oktober 2009)

Tyrome schrieb:


> Ich bin auch erst 15 jedoch benehm ich mich angemessen und naja ich find das nich sone gute idee
> da viele es sowieso trotzdem spielen würden von daher...
> jedenfalls was ich sagen will ist das es viele kiddies gibt die sich nich benehmen können aber es gibt auch welche die es können
> sogar ältere leute hab ich schon kennen gelernt die sich echt benommen haben wie der letzte dreck
> ...



Es geht ja nicht darum, ob du dich in der öffentlichkeit benehmen kannst, oder ob du höflich und nett bist. Es geht darum, dass suchtfördernde Spiele in der Jugend einer Person dessen späteres Leben gefährden können. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es genug Beispiele von Schulschwänzern gibt, die wegen WoW zuhause bleiben, statt fürs Leben und den Beruf zu lernen.

Ist natürlich alles meine objektive Meinung.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (5. Oktober 2009)

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie WoW ohne Kiddies aussehen würde?
Mindestens 70 % weniger Population auf beiden Fraktionsseiten, kaum Inis, kaum BG's, kaum Arena, nichts los im Channel. Da kann man ja gleich aufm Privat Server anfangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (5. Oktober 2009)

MOMENT!
Ich erinnere mich da ganz dunkel als ich 15-16 Jahre alt war...."WoW macht suchtig hab ich da mal gelesen, ab 18 Jahre wird gefordert!"
Heute, bin ich 18 Jahre alt und lese die gleichen Argumente erneut.
Was in mir aufkeimt, ist der zweifel an unserem System in Deutschland in Bezug auf Taten, denn diese sind mangelware.
Ich lese immer und immer wieder, Diskussion über Verbote,Altersfreigabe soll geändert werden. 
Damals machte ich mir Sorgen, eventuel ein Spiel zu verlieren in welches ich Geld investiert hab in Form eines Abo´s, aber jetzt wo ich 18 Jahre alt bin und dies erneut lese, zeigt sich die damalige unerfahrenheit meinerseits auf, denn bis jenes verbot in Kraft tritt...wird WoW 10 Jahre alt oder es ist nicht mehr existent!
Denn der einzige Grund, weshalb dies erneut Diskutiert wird ist, das man schlechte Schulnoten und ähnliches darauf abwälzen möchte, sich somit einen Sündenbock für die Probleme sucht, die der Staat nicht in den griff bekommt.

MfG

PS: Meine Meinung und arbeite am Abitur ( 11/2 2,6 Noten Schnitt), von wegen schadet den Schulnoten, denn meine wurden besser! xD
      Rechtschreibfehler sind absicht!^^


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



JUHU!! Wieder so einwunderbarer Thread den ich mit geistig überlegener Kompetenz locker in Grund und Boden stampfen kann, ich liebe sowas.

Also, dann fangen wir mal an. zuerst mal mein lieblingsspruch den ich immer loswerde wenn ich einem WoWgegner begegne:

"Seit ich WoW spiele bin ich wirklich total arm dran. Ich habe seitdem keinen Alkohol mehr getrunken, zum Rauchen hatte ich kein Geld mehr, aufgrund mangelnder Freunde konnte ich nie Autos klauen, einbrechen, alte Leute niederschlagen und ausrauben, altpapiercontainer anzünden ging auch nicht, ich habe keine Zeit mehr auf demonstrationen Steine und Flaschen in die Menge zu schmeißen, drogen nehmen ist seit WoW zu teuer für mich, massenschlägereien fallen leider auch flach. All diese tollen dinge kann ich wegen dem Bösen WoW nicht mehr tun, bin ich nicht zu bedauern?"

So, dann gehen wir zum nächsten Punkt über: Ich habe nach der Schule mit WoW angefangen. WoW kann also nicht schuld sein das ich 9 Jahre lang nichts kapiert habe, egal ob Grammatik, mathematik oder chemie. Es lag nur an den unzureichend ausgebildeten Lehrern. Erst in der 10 Klasse hat es mein Klassenlehrer geschafft mir den unterricht verständlich zu machen, seitdem bin ich aéin Ass in Mathe, meine Rechtschreibfehler haben sich um 90% reduziert und auch in anderen Fächern bin ich top. Also mangelnde Bildung liegt nicht an einem Spiel, sondern nur an unfähigen Menschen die nicht in der LAge sind andere zu unterrichten. 

Nächster Punkt: zusammen rausgehen. Erst letztens ist hier in der Nähe ein 9 Jähriges Mädchen fast totgeprügelt worden, weil es vom nahegelegenen Jugendtreff nachhause gegangen ist. Hätte das Kind WoW gespielt wäre es nicht in Koma geprügelt worden. 

Außerdem, wo kann man denn hier schon hingehen? Von meiner aktuellen Position ist das nächste Kino 2 Busstunden entfernt, die nächste Disko ist fast genauso weit weg, und ansonsten gibt es hier nichts. Sher viele möglichkeiten für die Jugend, wirklich...

Nächster Punkt, Sport: Ich persönlich habe mir bei WoW nie ein Bein gebrochen, oder einen Arm, nie die Haut aufgeschrammt, ich habe noch nie eine Muskelzerrung durch WoW gehabt. 

Letzter Punkt, Sucht: Wenn ihr die Jugend vor Süchten schützen wollt, verbietet Alkohol und Zigaretten in Deutschland, konsum, erwerb und besitz sollten mit schweren Haftstrafen belegt werden. Durch WoW ist noch nie ein Mensch totgefahren worden nach übermäßigem Alkoholonsum, und durch zuviel WoW kann man auch nicht an Lungenkrebs sterben.


So, ich hoffe ich konnte euch WoW gegner mal aufklären, das die Politiker nur inkompetente Vollidioten die absolut keine Ahnung was sie von sich geben. Vollidioten ist hierbei nicht als beleidigung, sondern als Wahrheit zu erachten.


----------



## Fusssi (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Sache mit den Kreditkarten: Ich bin 34 und hab trotzdem keine! Warum? Weil ich keine will!

1. Gebe ich lieber nur das Geld aus was ich auch habe und
2. Mag ich es nicht das in tausend Datenbanken steht wo, wann und was ich gekauft habe.
3. Ich liebe mein Papiergeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> &#8222;(&#8230 Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.&#8220;
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



So jetzt noch meine meinung dazu: Bringt net viel jeder zweite 13 jährige hatte auch schon seinen ersten vollrausch irgent wie kommen die immer dran. Mich persönlich strörts net weil mein fater auch spielt und weis das es nicht "Der kern des übels" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist und es mich weiter spielen lässt.


----------



## Vaikilli (5. Oktober 2009)

Das ist schon unnötig da: 99,9% von allen Unter 18-Jährigen Eltern bezahlen den Acc.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (5. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ziemlich unlogisch, zu behaupten, dass WoW an einer mangelhaften Schulbildung schuld sein soll.

Zumindest habe ich in WoW noch nie einen unvollständigen, mit Fehlern gespickten und absolut grauenhaften grammatikalischen Satz gesehen. Die Sätze in den Questbeschreibungen etc. haben alle eine vollständige Interpunktion und zudem ist auch der Sinn dieser Schreiben vollständig zu verstehen.
Eigentlich kann man, zumindest was Deutsch der Klasse 1 - 6 anbelangt, nur etwas dazulernen... 

Scherz beiseite...

Sollte WoW jemals ab 18 sein, verliert Blizzard zumindest in Deutschland gut 60% aller Abonnenten...(vorrausgesetzt diese Spieler hören wirklich auf! ansonsten sind es keine 5%) und sollte man nur noch mit Kreditkarte zahlen können, steigt diese Zahl auf gut 90% an. Denn wer braucht schon öfters eine Kreditkarte? Ich habe keine und bin 19... könnte mir jederzeit eine holen. Doch wofür?


----------



## Devestator (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist nicht WoW sondern die Gesellschaft bzw die Politik...schaut doch mal in den Bundestag, die meisten Leute sind schon Ü 40...die hatten in ihrer Jugend kein PC und wenn doch war das ein riesen Teil und teuer. Heute kriegt man schon ein ab 300€.  Die Jugend hat sich verändert, ich bin noch mit dem guten alten GameBoy aufgewachsen...an ein Computer war garnicht zu denken.
Die Eltern sollten sich damit mehr beschäftigen was ihre Kinder an dem PC machen bzw mal selber die Games spielen.

Die Politik sollte mehr für unsere Jugend tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für Banken sind Milliarden da, aber für Lehrer und Bildung fehlt das Geld.

Wie gesagt *VIELE* ziehen das immer über ein Kamm und meinen das ist so !!!


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> Hmm, was hat eine einschränkung des WoWspieleralters mit der Bildung zu tun? WoW ist also verantwortlich für mangelhaft ausgebildete Lehrer, ein Schulsystem das nach einkommensklassen der Eltern sortiert, desinteressierte Eltern, geringe Haushalte für Bildung in den Ländern und fehlende Zukunfstperspektiven. Da machst du es dir etwas zu einfach, leider genauso wie ein großteil der Medien.
> 
> _- Ich schere hier nicht jeden minderjährigen Spieler über einen Kamm aber es ist wohl schwer zu leugnen dass es Kinder und Jugendliche gibt die an kaum noch was anderes als den nächsten Char/Raid/Item denken. Ich bin selbst aktiv in der Jugendarbeit unserer Stadt und kann mir gut ein Bild über die Lage verschaffen.
> Mangelhaft ausgebildete Lehrer,  genau daran wirds liegen wenn man als Lehrer vor einer 8.Schuklasse steht die total demotiviert im Klassenzimmer hockt weil einige bis 2 Uhr nachts gezockt haben und den Lernstoff für die Interessierten auf Sparflamme runtergefahren haben weil sie nicht mitkommen.
> ...


----------



## Haramann (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich finde das übertrieben.
ich bin selber erst 13, habe allerdings genug freizeit spiele aber halt wie andere in meinem alter kein css oder gta sondern eben wow. ein verbot würde meiner meinung so gut wie 0 bringen


----------



## Raheema (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sehen, die größten Kiddies sind die Erwachsenen..
> 
> Ich selbst bin 15, und kenne einige Minderjährige die ebenfalls Vernunft und Anstand besitzen, somit kann ich diese Entscheidung oder was auch immer überhaupt nicht begrüßen..
> 
> Bei mir läuft aber eh alles über Eltern und ingame werde ich nicht für unter 18 gehalten.




ich geb dir recht 

ich binn selber 13 (hilfe ein kiddy.. ) und bin in einer gilde ( ja ich spiele WoW)  wo die meisten älter sind als ich und ich finde das sich manche schlimmer benehmen als ich 
ich habe auch lob bekommen weil ich mich viel einsetze und alles aber ich streife ab 

ich find es nicht ok das WoW ab 18 wird
es ist genauso wie mit alkehol das der ab 21 wird dann besäuft man sich halt mit 21 is doch Gehumps wie gesprungen ... 


aber naja ich habe zwar WoW und bin froh das ich noch jung bin und anderen letue damit gute laune bringen kann das ich einfach mal meine noch junge Kreativität  raus lassen kann mit witzen und sowas

Flame mich aber das ist  meine meinung !.


Mfg
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Hubautz (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> JUHU!! Wieder so einwunderbarer Thread den ich mit geistig überlegener Kompetenz locker in Grund und Boden stampfen kann, ich liebe sowas.


Deine Argumentation besteht unter anderem darin, zu erklären dass man am besten nicht nach draußen geht, weil man dann nicht in Versuchung gerät kleine Mädchen fast tot zu prügeln?
Und das bezeichnest du als „geistig überlegene Kompetenz“?
Das ist  - gelinde gesagt – erstaunlich.


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> So jetzt noch meine meinung dazu: Bringt net viel jeder zweite 13 jährige hatte auch schon seinen ersten vollrausch irgent wie kommen die immer dran. Mich persönlich strörts net weil mein fater auch spielt und weis das es nicht "Der kern des übels"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein _Fater_ sollte evtl. auch mal darüber nachdenken ob WoW das Richtige für Euch ist.


----------



## Segojan (5. Oktober 2009)

Da zu vermuten ist, dass auch von den WoW Abo Entgelten der gängige Anteil als Mehrwertsteuer in der Staatskasse landet, würde ich nicht mit allzu heftigen Eingriffen seitens der Realpolitiker rechnen.


----------



## PalaBubble (5. Oktober 2009)

Was erhofft sich der TE eig davon so einen thread auf einer MMO-FANSEITE zu eröffnen?

Bezweifel aber, sowieso dass es was bringn würde, falls es verboten werden solte. Wenn was verboten wird was man haben will holt man es sich halt auf anderen wegen. Etwas zu verbieten löst das Problem auch nicht, bestes Bespiel: als sie in Amerika irgendwann mal(weis Jahresdaten nimmer) Alkoholkonsum/-besitz/-verkauf verboten hatten ham die Leute es sich eben illegal besorgt...


----------



## Thori'dal (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...




ohne kiddies is alles bessa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wo soll ich unterkritzeln?


----------



## Dufurius (5. Oktober 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> srry da muß ich doch noch was zu schreiben. Gleiches recht für alle gilt für jede Religionsgemeinschaft (gebetsräume in schulen sind ein anderer punkt /neutralitätsgebot der schule ist meiner meinung nach wichtiger als religiöse gefühle JEDER religion), das ist nun mal deutsches recht und vergleichen sollte man unser Rechtverständniss das im großen und ganzen Freiheitlich und demokratisch ist nicht mit rechtssystemen in Theokratischen oder diktatorisch/scheindemokratisch regierten ländern vergleichen. Wenn man dieses Recht jemanden versagen will bewegt man sich schon im rechten/linken randspektrum und ist mal definitv nicht mehr für freiheit und gleichheit vor dem recht.



Ich gebe dir recht. Ich habe mich in diesem Fall wirklich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich spreche niemandem sein Recht auf freie entfaltung seiner Religion ab. Und ich will auch niemandem verbieten seine "Kirche" bzw. sein Gebetshaus zu bauen. Allerdings sind die Ausmaße die das ganze in der heutigen Zeit annimmt einfach nurnoch irrational.


----------



## Mr.shaqcool (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das es Schwachsinn ist WoW an der fehlenden bildung zu beschuldigen ich bin 14 spiele wow in maßen und bin aufm gymnasium. Ausserdem gibt es auch genug Erwachsene die keine Ahnung haben wie man richtig spielt,daraus folgt es sind nicht immer nur wir Schuld


----------



## neo1986 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Dein _Fater_ sollte evtl. auch mal darüber nachdenken ob WoW das Richtige für Euch ist.


das hat er keine sorge!

die politiker sollten sich mal mehr gedanken über wichtige sachen machen: Gewalttätige Jugentliche, Bildung der jugentlichen, das schulsystem, die ganzen ausländer die in den klassen sitzen (soll jetzt net recht rüber kommen aber ich sitzte selbst in ner klasse mit 17(von21) ausländern und denen muss man echt jedes wort 5mal erklären also bessere eindeutschung^^)....bla bla bla aber es giebt millionene schlimmere sachen als jugentliche die wow spielen.


----------



## Naxel (5. Oktober 2009)

WAS SOLL DER SCHEIß??!!! WOW ab 18? DAS ist doch ABSURD! Es ist ein ganz normales Spiel! 


!!!Wenn das in Kraft treten sollte dann verlang ich all mein Geld zurück das ich für WoW ausgegeben habe! Immerhin liegen da 4jahre lang 12monate 13euro drin rechnet euch das mal aus! Man bezahlt all das Geld um dann irgendwann mal zu erfahren das man nicht mehr legal spielen darf! Da ist es angebracht das der Staat dann JEDEM Jugendlichen all sein Geld zurück gäbe und rechnet euch das mal 15 Millionen Leute oder so! Tja da kommt was zusammen!
Wir Menschen UNTER 18 sind ein großer Teil der benötigten zahlenden Kraft die World of Warcraft weiter fördern lässt ! 
Ich bin DEOMONSTRATIV gegen World of Warcraft ab 18!


----------



## Tinaru (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.
> 
> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.
> ...




lol...geh ma aus deinem pc zimmer und schwing dich mal zur nächsten bank...mir wollten die da zum 18ten ne kreditkarte andrehen, weil das mit einem kostenpflichtigem girokonto kombiniert wird, und jetz der knüller: hatte weder ne ausbildung zu diesem zeitpunkt, weil hab isch abi gemacht UND ich hatte kein festes einkommen von einem nebenjob etc...

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daryst (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer liest es nicht gern in den Ferien im /2 -"Spam...omg...Ferien wieder?...omg...", erinnert mich stark an ein kleines Kind, welches nicht seinen Willen bekommt.
Somit zu dem Thema,die kleinen "Kiddies" sind weg, wenn sollen den dann die Erwachsenen-Kinder zu flamen?
Bzw. hat jemand der über 30 ist, nicht eigentlich besseres zu tun, als ein Spiel zu spielen, welches ab 12 ist, um dort Kinder zu diskriminieren/beleidigen? Bzw. wenn er dies nicht tut, ist dagegen nicht so viel zu sagen( das er jenes Spiel spielt), aber diese Anti-Kiddi Threads, den was anderes ist dieser nicht, zeigt mal wieder, wie Kleingeistig manche denken, denn die unter 18 Jahre haben das Spiel groß gemacht und finanzieren es auch.
Man sollte immer beide Partein betrachten, bzw. vieleicht auch eher anstatt eine Altersfreigabe ab 18...einen IQ-Test für das Spiel und I-net Seiten,welche sich mit diesem Spiel beschäftigen, einzuführen, denn dann muss man solch sinnlose Threads nicht mehr vorfinden!

MfG

PS: Meine Meinung

Rechtschreibfehler gehören euch!


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (5. Oktober 2009)

Naxel schrieb:


> !!!Wenn das in Kraft treten sollte dann verlang ich all mein Geld zurück das ich für WoW ausgegeben habe! Immerhin liegen da 4jahre lang 12monate 13euro drin rechnet euch das mal aus! Man bezahlt all das Geld um dann irgendwann mal zu erfahren das man nicht mehr legal spielen darf! Da ist es angebracht das der Staat dann JEDEM Jugendlichen all sein Geld zurück gäbe und rechnet euch das mal 15 Millionen Leute oder so! Tja da kommt was zusammen!



Kleine Anmerkung nebenbei:

Blizzard könnte auch jederzeit die Server schließen lassen und das Projekt aufgeben. Dann hätte aber auch kein einziger Spieler mehr Anrecht auf sein Geld, das er investiert hat/ hatte. Andere Firmen haben solche MMO-Projekte ja schonmal aufgebeben. Man kann nur an Matrix Online oder Hellgate: London erinnern...

Aber das ist ja auch egal. Bei der Spieleranzahl wird das niemals eintreten. Und vom Staat gibt es das Geld erst recht nicht wieder. Wo soll der das auch herholen? :>

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht; WoW ab 18 ist / wäre absurd!


----------



## Babrossa (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin nicht deiner Meinung.

WoW ist nur ein kleiner Teil, der durch die Medienwelt an den Benutzer gebracht wird. Man kann das nicht verallgemeinern. 
Es mag zwar sein, dass durch WoW viele junge Menschen angesprochen werden, aber man kann nicht sagen, dass alle diese unter 18 Jährigen "süchtig" sind. Wenn diese Menschen keine Lust auf anderweilige Freizeitaktivietäten haben, dann lass das deren und deren Eltern Sorge sein. Wozu gibt es denn die "Elterliche Freigabe" auf der Wow Homepage? Freitzeit ist Selbstgestaltung und nicht vorgeschriebene Zeit. 

Um mich kurz zu fassen: lasst es so wie es ist!


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation besteht unter anderem darin, zu erklären dass man am besten nicht nach draußen geht, weil man dann nicht in Versuchung gerät kleine Mädchen fast tot zu prügeln?
> Und das bezeichnest du als „geistig überlegene Kompetenz“?
> Das ist  - gelinde gesagt – erstaunlich.



pff, ich hab nicht behauptet das alles was ich sage geistig überlegen ist... Aber zumindest habe ich ein ordentliches Argument, im gegensatz zu WoWgegnern die sich nur auf billige möchtegern studien beziehn die von leuten gemacht wurden die 100% parteiisch sind und gar nicht in der Lage ein ordentliches Urteil abzugeben. Im übrigen bezog sich meine Aussage eher darauf das das mädchen nicht beinahe totgeprügelt worden wäre wenn es selbst WoWgespielt hätte und nie in diesen Jugendtreff gegangen wäre, was ja auch gar nicht so falsch ist...


----------



## Iranikus (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom, da kannst du noch so viel in die Tasten hauen...Ändern wird sich kaum etwas. Vorallem bringt dein ganzes Geschwafel nichts. Du wirst dabei genauso wenig verändern können. WoW trägt zur Sucht einiges bei, aber schon die Zeit vor World of Warcraft zeigte, in welchem Trend wir leben. WoW für alles zu beschuldigen halte ich für verrückt.
Also halte ich von deiner Meinung rein gar nichts. In meinen Augen kannst du deine wichtigtuerei wirklich bei Seite legen.

Das Thema wandert bald nach unten und das wars.


----------



## Islanzadiy (5. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> das hat er keine sorge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Schaltet mal bitte 2 bis 3 Gänge runter.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

Das kann doch niemand ernst meinen, dass er denkt ein Spiel bringt Jugendliche dazu sich besoffen von irgendwelchen Klippen zu stürzen, weil sie wollen, dass unter ihnen ein buntes Erfolgsfenster aufpoppt. Die Politiker sollten sich Gedanken darum machen, dass man auch als Minderjähriger ohne Probleme an Alkohol, Zigaretten und Drogen kommt, nicht darum was passiert wenn Pixel sich mit anderen Pixeln prügeln. Wenn es kein WoW gäbe würden sich die Jugendlichen vielleicht die Zeit vertreiben indem sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, Mülltonnen anzünden oder sie gehen zu dem netten altem Mann, der ihnen die leckere Schokolade angeboten hat...Aber Nein! Das ging ja nicht. Denn wenn WoW mal nicht mehr ist leben wir in einer rosa Zuckerwatte-Welt in der alle glücklich sind. Bush tanzt mit den Irakern und Gefängnisse sind überflüssig, weil es ja das böse Spiel nicht mehr gibt. Es ist die Gesellschaft, die die Jugend kaputt macht, nicht irgendwelche blöden Spiele. Und ich überlege mir auch Amok zu laufen, weil die Leute nur zur Leiche laufen müssen um wieder neben mir zu stehen...Naja, es ist ein Bericht der Bildzeitung, da kann niemand ernsthaft erwarten etwas sinnvolles zu lesen.


----------



## Orag1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



/sign /sign /sign

einfach nur lächerlich mit der Alterfreihabe...


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> JUHU!! Wieder so einwunderbarer Thread den ich mit geistig überlegener Kompetenz locker in Grund und Boden stampfen kann, ich liebe sowas.
> 
> _Schon vorab : Selten einen dümmeren Reply hier gelesen._
> 
> ...


----------



## kingkryzon (5. Oktober 2009)

einfach zu geben die leute die hier schreiben sind klassische 2 t8,5 t9 noobs und meinen sie hätten die ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dies schreib ich aus purer agressivität herraus den es gibt genug kiddies die mehr skill haben als diese studenten zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin selbst aktiv in der Jugendarbeit unserer Stadt und kann mir gut ein Bild über die Lage verschaffen.


Zum Topic gibt es nix zu sagen... höchstens zum Fred-Ersteller:

Solange Menschen wie du in der Jugendarbeit tätig sind, braucht es kein WOW, kein Counterstrike oder IRGENDETWAS anderes um unsere Jugend zu Grunde zu richten.

Statt die Probleme zu lösen die es wirklich gibt - in Gesellschaft und Familie - präsentieren Leute wie du nur Sündenböcke... der Sündenbock wird geschossen, und Leute wie du halten sich für die Helden und Retter der Gesellschaft. Und am Ende geht es doch nur mit flatternden Fahnen bergab.

Ob ein selbsternannter Experte vom Jugendamt seine Thesen zu WOW aufstellt, oder ob ein rechtsradikaler von "Ausländerkriminalität" spricht... beides bewegt sich auf dem gleichen Niveau.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Das kann doch niemand ernst meinen, dass er denkt ein Spiel bringt Jugendliche dazu sich besoffen von irgendwelchen Klippen zu stürzen, weil sie wollen, dass unter ihnen ein buntes Erfolgsfenster aufpoppt. Die Politiker sollten sich Gedanken darum machen, dass man auch als Minderjähriger ohne Probleme an Alkohol, Zigaretten und Drogen kommt, nicht darum was passiert wenn Pixel sich mit anderen Pixeln prügeln. Wenn es kein WoW gäbe würden sich die Jugendlichen vielleicht die Zeit vertreiben indem sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, Mülltonnen anzünden oder sie gehen zu dem netten altem Mann, der ihnen die leckere Schokolade angeboten hat...Aber Nein! Das ging ja nicht. Denn wenn WoW mal nicht mehr ist leben wir in einer rosa Zuckerwatte-Welt in der alle glücklich sind. Bush tanzt mit den Irakern und Gefängnisse sind überflüssig, weil es ja das böse Spiel nicht mehr gibt. Es ist die Gesellschaft, die die Jugend kaputt macht, nicht irgendwelche blöden Spiele. Und ich überlege mir auch Amok zu laufen, weil die Leute nur zur Leiche laufen müssen um wieder neben mir zu stehen...Naja, es ist ein Bericht der Bildzeitung, da kann niemand ernsthaft erwarten etwas sinnvolles zu lesen.



/sign, was hat die Jugend schon zu erwarten heutzutage? Überall fallen arbeitsplätze weg, ganze betriebe machen dicht, die Eltern haben sorgen und saufen sich dann zu, die Kids machen das dann nach, aber das böse Spiel isses schuld. 

OK, wenn ihr es so wollt: Ich fordere das die Wiesn und jegliche andere Art von oktoberfest in verbindung mit Alkohol augenblicklich verboten wird, weil es unsere Jugend zum Saufen verleitet. So, geehrter TE, argumentier dagegen.


----------



## Daryst (5. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Schaltet mal bitte 2 bis 3 Gänge runter.
> 
> /wink maladin



Dann appelliere ich doch nun an alle...auch wenn euch das Thema betrifft, ihr euch persöhnlich beleidigt fühlt durch Aussagen oder ihr mit der Art und Weise, wie mit dem Thema umgegangen wird, nicht zufrieden seit, dann denkt in Ruhe nach und äußert dann eure Meinung, damit hitzige Streitereien hier nicht aufkeimen!

MfG

PS: Meine Meinung

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt!^^


----------



## Auylio (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich sags mal kurz: Es wird nichts bringen.
Genau genommen werden nur noch mehr "Kiddies" WoW spielen.
Ich bin selbst 15 Jahre alt und muss sagen das ich doch ganzschön verwundert bin wie sich dann doch die meisten "Erwachsenen" ingame verhalten.
Im Grunde sind die Eltern schuld welche den Kinder die Spiele ab 18 kaufen. Und ich denke wohl kaum das, wie du es behauptet hast, die Zahlen der nach draußen gehenden Jugendlichen gesunken ist, seit es WoW gibt.
Ich weiß es nicht aber ich schätze mal der Großteil der WoW Spieler sind Erwachsene.
Nur einer meiner Klassenkammeraden und aus meinem Freundeskreis spielt WoW, viele finden es sogar schlecht oder denken das spielen nur Freaks.
Zahlen gehen eher runter da es wirklich Kinder gibt, die anstatt mit ihren Freunden draußen was zu machen lieber mit denen in MSN oder ICQ zu chatten.

Viele Grüße von mir soweit.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> [...] bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte [...]



aber sonst gehts dir gut? ich bin kein kiddie, 25 jahre alt, und besitze keine kreditkarte. und tausende andere leute auch nicht. schwachsinn!


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig



Die schlimmsten "kiddys" in WoW sind solche wie du, die denken sie wären keins, weil sie die 18 vielleicht gerade so hinter sich gelassen haben, nur leider labern genau solche Leute wie du im /2er immer die meiste Scheisse.

Ansonsten gab es vor kurzem schon einmal einen solchen Thread, daher hätte man sich das auch sparen können und an den TE: mit Kreditkarte ?

Wir sind in Deutschland, nicht in den USA oder England, wo jeder Vollidiot so ein Ding hat und nur weil einfältige Leute wie du und die ganzen CDU-Spinner keinen Plan haben, lass ich mir noch lange nicht vorschreiben auf welche Weise ich meine Freizeitaktivitäten bezahle.

Allein der Bezug darauf, das alles "Schlechte" oder Dinge mit Suchtpotenzial erst ab 18 sein sollen ist sowas von schwachsinnig ................... wenn jemand 17 Jahre und 11 Monate alt ist, dann reagieren Geist und Kröper natürlich anders als mit Schlag 18 , schon klar.

Anyway, hier über solche Dinge zu diskutieren, das ist so als wenn man ne Kuh in Kleid steckt und dann glaubt, die könnte plötzlich tanzen, denn die meisten hier haben genauso wenig Plan wie die tollen Politiker, die die Schuld auch nur immer bei anderen suchen, nur nie bei der Politik, die sie selbst jahrelang mitverantwortet haben.

Die heutigen Probleme der "Kids" kommen nicht von Onlinespielen, die rühren aus der Ära Kohl, denn in dieser wurde das Bildungssystem und alles was damit zusammenhängt, sei es Jugendclubs oder was auch immer, MASSIV beschnitten und die Leute die damals zur Schule gegangen sind oder sie gerdae hinter sich hatten, das sie die, deren Kids heutzutage Probleme haben, allein deswegen, weil ihre Eltern und damit die meisten meiner Altersklasse einfach nur dämlich und zu faul zum Denken sind.

Ich bin deutlich über 40, mich stören die echten "Kiddys" in WoW nicht, sondern die ganzen Deppen zwischen 18 und 25, die glauben sie wären schon so erwachsen.

Ein 15-jähriger verhält sich eben wie einer, jedenfalls im Normalfall, Ausnahmen nach unten und oben gibts immer, aber von einem in dem Alter erwarte ich gar nichts, aber von denen, die am meisten rumschreien, von denen sollte man erheblich mehr erwarten können.

Alle diejenigen, die bei der Wahl dafür gesorgt haben, das diese realitätsfremden Industriebonzen an die Macht gekommen sind, werden die sein, die in den nächsten Jahren am lautesten schreiben, aber bekanntlich reagieren die Leute eh immer erst dann, wenn sie selbst betroffen sind; so lange das nicht der Fall ist, ist alles immer nur halb so schlimm, es trifft ja nur die Anderen.

In diesem Sinne: frohes polemisieren und viel Spaß mit den Schuldzuweisungen, das kann man hierzulande (aber in Österreich auch) besonders gut.


@Auylio: ansatzweise guter Beitrag, immerhin einer ;-)


----------



## freezex (5. Oktober 2009)

Thori schrieb:


> ohne kiddies is alles bessa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jopp all die kidis die sich selber besser als andere finden und dauernd rumflamen ohne die ne Ahnung zu haben was sie schreiben nerven.
Ich mein die lesen nicht mal ansatzweise das Forum, grad heut hab ich mich wieder genervt da schreiben enorm viele Leute die ca 15 oder so sind die sinvollsten überlegtesten beiträge im Forum und dan zack flamet wieder einer unter 18 wegg gleich kiddis weg und dan noch mit ner Kindischen schreibweise, ich mein Unterkritzeln für Unterschreiben.


----------



## Elicios (5. Oktober 2009)

WoW ab 18? Wieso nicht, mir persönlich ist es egal! Soll die junge Gemeinde auf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UhL9oj965g umsteigen


----------



## Daryst (5. Oktober 2009)

@Eysenbeiss
Netter Beitrag, sowas liest man noch gern!

MfG

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

- Ich schere hier nicht jeden minderjährigen Spieler über einen Kamm aber es ist wohl schwer zu leugnen dass es Kinder und Jugendliche gibt die an kaum noch was anderes als den nächsten Char/Raid/Item denken. Ich bin selbst aktiv in der Jugendarbeit unserer Stadt und kann mir gut ein Bild über die Lage verschaffen.
Mangelhaft ausgebildete Lehrer, genau daran wirds liegen wenn man als Lehrer vor einer 8.Schuklasse steht die total demotiviert im Klassenzimmer hockt weil einige bis 2 Uhr nachts gezockt haben und den Lernstoff für die Interessierten auf Sparflamme runtergefahren haben weil sie nicht mitkommen.
Schulsystem nach Einkommensklassen der Eltern ? 
Also ich war in einer Klasse in der es von sehr reichen Eltern bis zu sehr arm alles gegeben hat aber wir ham noch alle am selben Unterricht teilgenommen.



Schlechter Lehrer frage warum hängt die Klasse demotiviert da weil denen doch glatt gesagt wird aus euch wird eh nix werden (und zwar von den Lehrer die kein Bock mehr habe) 

komischer weise sind die Leute beim Bund immer gut aufgehoben weil der es schafft denen Perspektiven zu bieten (zwar mit eigenem Interresse ) zb Ausbildung und der gleichen 

Frage wann warst du in der Schule falls du es nicht gemerkt hast wird heutztage sehr drauf geachtet woher das Kind kommt und die meisten Reichen schicken ihre Kinder auf Privatschulen fernab von deinem gesunden Bildungssystem. Das wird aus denen noch was. Und diese Elite regiert dann in 20-30 Jahren die künstlich verdummten von heute.

Du solltest überlegen was passieren wird wenn WoW komplett verboten wird nix es wird sich nix an der Situation ändern u wer ist dann Schuld Immigranten Bücher (lesen viele Harry Potter und die Biss Teile machen Süchtig) 

Ehrlich wenn du richtig mit den Jugendlichen zusammen arbeiten würdest hättest du eine andere Meinung


----------



## Daryst (5. Oktober 2009)

Manche Beiträge sind ja wirklich sinnvoll, welche man hier so liest!
Allerdings driftet alles hier vom Thema ab!


----------



## Orag1 (5. Oktober 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> einfach zu geben die leute die hier schreiben sind klassische 2 t8,5 t9 noobs und meinen sie hätten die ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign nochmal^^

kenne 13-16 jährige die ihre Klasse besser beherschen wie ein 22 Jäheriger Erwachsener , der meint er sei besser als sie in WOW weil er älter ist. Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab auch schonmal ein baumhaus gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war cool^^


Jedoch hat sich die Welt weiterentwickelt und es leben nichtmehr alle auf dem Stand von 30 Jahren als unsere Väter und Mütter noch auf der Straße gespielt haben sich im Wald Höhlen bauten und an ihren Mofas Tag und Nacht rumschraubten.
Die Zeit läuft weiter und jeder der für ne Altersfreigabe ab 18 von WoW redet ist meiner MEINUNG NACH ZEITMÄßIG GEWALTIG STEHEN GEBLIEBEN!!!

cheerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drothi (5. Oktober 2009)

wow ab 18. das muss gefeiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nadel (5. Oktober 2009)

> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.



wie das ist ernst gemeint????
dachte zuerst das währe ironie oder so


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> /sign, was hat die Jugend schon zu erwarten heutzutage? Überall fallen arbeitsplätze weg, ganze betriebe machen dicht, die Eltern haben sorgen und saufen sich dann zu, die Kids machen das dann nach, aber das böse Spiel isses schuld.
> 
> OK, wenn ihr es so wollt: Ich fordere das die Wiesn und jegliche andere Art von oktoberfest in verbindung mit Alkohol augenblicklich verboten wird, weil es unsere Jugend zum Saufen verleitet. So, geehrter TE, argumentier dagegen.



Du redest soviel von Alk und saufen und stammelst Unsinn daher dass man denkt Du bist hacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht hier darum dass Jugendliche einen Grossteil Ihrer Freizeit mit WoW zocken vergeuden und essentiell wichtige Dinge ( Beruf/Bildung etc ) als nebensächlich betrachten.

Glaube auf nem Oktoberfest wird der Ausschank von Alkohol weitaus besser kontrolliert als in manchen Haushalten wenn Papa nicht daheim is und man mit Kumpels an jeder der 30 Flaschen in der Hausbar nen Schluck oder 2 nehmen darf.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Also, dann fangen wir mal an. zuerst mal mein lieblingsspruch den ich immer loswerde wenn ich einem WoWgegner begegne:

"Seit ich WoW spiele bin ich wirklich total arm dran. Ich habe seitdem keinen Alkohol mehr getrunken, zum Rauchen hatte ich kein Geld mehr, aufgrund mangelnder Freunde konnte ich nie Autos klauen, einbrechen, alte Leute niederschlagen und ausrauben, altpapiercontainer anzünden ging auch nicht, ich habe keine Zeit mehr auf demonstrationen Steine und Flaschen in die Menge zu schmeißen, drogen nehmen ist seit WoW zu teuer für mich, massenschlägereien fallen leider auch flach. All diese tollen dinge kann ich wegen dem Bösen WoW nicht mehr tun, bin ich nicht zu bedauern?"

_Also WoW ist ja quasi für Dich der neue Messias oder wie sollen wir das verstehen ?
Eine heile Welt dank Blizzard !
Oder wird WoW tatsächlich nur von besoffenen psychopathischen Drogensüchtigen die sich mit Beschaffungskriminalität über Wasser halten gespielt ?
Wie dumm muss man sein um sowas zu schreiben ?_

Nein, es ist wahr, während da draußen gewaltbereite Menschen rumlaufen die Leute an Sbahn haltestellen totprügeln, Kinder überfallen und anderer Leute besitz an sich nehmen, sitze ich friedlich vor meinem Rechner und verschwende nicht einen Gedanken daran anderen weh zu tun. Im übrigen wie shcon erwähnt dank WoW haben wir achso schlimmen suchtis gar kein Geld für Drogen...

So, dann gehen wir zum nächsten Punkt über: Ich habe nach der Schule mit WoW angefangen. WoW kann also nicht schuld sein das ich 9 Jahre lang nichts kapiert habe, egal ob Grammatik, mathematik oder chemie. Es lag nur an den unzureichend ausgebildeten Lehrern. Erst in der 10 Klasse hat es mein Klassenlehrer geschafft mir den unterricht verständlich zu machen, seitdem bin ich aéin Ass in Mathe, meine Rechtschreibfehler haben sich um 90% reduziert und auch in anderen Fächern bin ich top. Also mangelnde Bildung liegt nicht an einem Spiel, sondern nur an unfähigen Menschen die nicht in der LAge sind andere zu unterrichten.

_Jo Ich hatte auch Lehrer die Ich nicht mochte und Ihnen deswegen nicht zugehört habe. Kommt schon mal vor._
Natürlich, die lieben Lehrer können nix dafür, is klar werter Herr moralapostel. Geh mal zur Hardenbergschule in Neviges, die werte Frau schulleiterin da gehört weggesperrt, eine so inkompetente Person mit Kindern arbeiten zu lassen grenzt an eine Straftat.

Nächster Punkt: zusammen rausgehen. Erst letztens ist hier in der Nähe ein 9 Jähriges Mädchen fast totgeprügelt worden, weil es vom nahegelegenen Jugendtreff nachhause gegangen ist. Hätte das Kind WoW gespielt wäre es nicht in Koma geprügelt worden.

_Hätte es mit Ihrer Mutter Kuchen gebacken aber auch nicht ? Verprügelt worden weil sie vom Jugendtreff nach Hause ging ? War sicher einer der von Dir oben beschrieben WoW Spielern nehme ich an ?_

Nein, von einem Menschen der nicht weiß wohin mit seinen gewaltfantasien, hätte er WoW gespielt hätte er nichtmal die Zeit gehabt rumzulaufen und Kinder zu verprügeln.

Außerdem, wo kann man denn hier schon hingehen? Von meiner aktuellen Position ist das nächste Kino 2 Busstunden entfernt, die nächste Disko ist fast genauso weit weg, und ansonsten gibt es hier nichts. Sehr viele möglichkeiten für die Jugend, wirklich...

_Du könntest Dich in Deiner WoW freien Zeit dafür einsetzen diesen zustand zu ändern ? Aber is klar Chips/Cola und daheim rumhocken und rulorn is leichter._

Tja, ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei dir ist, aber hier wurde erst vor kurzem eine Nachtsperre für die nahe Parkanlage beschlossen... Wenn wir jetzt damit ankommen ne neue Disko, ein kino oder sonst was zu fordern lacht die Stadt nur so pleite wie sie ist...

Nächster Punkt, Sport: Ich persönlich habe mir bei WoW nie ein Bein gebrochen, oder einen Arm, nie die Haut aufgeschrammt, ich habe noch nie eine Muskelzerrung durch WoW gehabt.

_Die Langzeitschäden durch schlechte Haltung vorm PC würden sicher viele Bildschirmarbeiter gegen nen gebrochenes Bein oder ne Muskezerrung tauschen._

Es muss ja nicht jeder wie der Glöckner von notredam vor dem Bildschirm hängen, es gibt auch gymnastikbälle und ergonomisch geformte Bürostühle.


Letzter Punkt, Sucht: Wenn ihr die Jugend vor Süchten schützen wollt, verbietet Alkohol und Zigaretten in Deutschland, konsum, erwerb und besitz sollten mit schweren Haftstrafen belegt werden. Durch WoW ist noch nie ein Mensch totgefahren worden nach übermäßigem Alkoholonsum, und durch zuviel WoW kann man auch nicht an Lungenkrebs sterben.

_Wie schon angesprochen gehts um WoW und Spiele Sucht nicht um Alkohol Drogen und Zigaretten.
Deine "wenn ich nichts fresse muss ich net kacken" Argumente sind sowas von low sry._

ein bissel unlogisch, eine Sucht ist eine Sucht, und was ist nun schlimmer, wenn ich besoffen jemanden Totfahre oder wenn ich Virtuell im Schlachtfeld jemanden mit meinem virtuellen Schwert qauf die virtuelle Nase haue?

So, ich hoffe ich konnte euch WoW gegner mal aufklären, das die Politiker nur inkompetente Vollidioten die absolut keine Ahnung was sie von sich geben. Vollidioten ist hierbei nicht als beleidigung, sondern als Wahrheit zu erachten.

_zzZzZzZZ_

Fällt dir nix mehr ein? Finger in die Ohren stecken und LALALALA singen kann ich auch wenn mir die Argumente ausgehen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Oktober 2009)

man kann als 14jähriger ne taschengeld-kreditekarte von seiner bank bekommen. selfowned

außerdem was würde eine altersbeschränkung jetzt noch groß ändern? als ob jem sein acc deswegen jetzt abemelden würde. würde wow hochgestuft werden, was glaube das erste spiel in der geschichte der usk wäre, dürfte es nur nicht mehr an minderjährige verkauft werden, mehr nicht. es gibt kein spielverbot oder dergleichen. man kann auch immernoch papa fragen und der holts oder den großen bruder.

und was is mit allen anderen mmorpgs? wird das ganze genre hochgestuft? hm wie legt man fest ob ein spiel in eben dieses genre gehört? oh hm ja

denken vorm posten


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Du redest soviel von Alk und saufen und stammelst Unsinn daher dass man denkt Du bist hacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im gegensatz zu dir achte ich auf die wahren Gesellschaftskiller, ein Spiel tut keinem weh, aber es gibt einen großartigen Sündenbock ab, damit man sich nicht mit den wahren Problemen beschäftigen muss. Im übrigen ist deine Taktik mich als Idioten hinstellen zu wollen so dermaßen erbärmlich, da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein. Ich persönlich finde es schlimmer wenn Jugendliche Saufen und für immer auf der Straße hocken, als wenn sie sich vor den rechner hängen wo man als Vater oder Mutter oder meinetwegen auch als Sozialarbeiter den Stecker ziehen kann.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass man aus dem was der Fred-Ersteller schreibt, leicht herauslesen kann:
Er zieht nicht die inhaltliche Eignung von WOW in Frage. Er stellt nicht die These auf, dass WOW gefährlich für Kinder ist, wegen dem was sie dort sehen.

Wir reden hier also inhaltlich nicht über eine Frage des staatlichen Jugendschutzes sondern der familiären Erziehung.

Er sagt, dass es gefährlich ist, wenn Kinder auf ungesunde Art und Weise hinter WOW versauern und nix anderes mehr machen.

Und, JA, damit hat er vom Prinzip recht.

ABER: Wir leben in einer freien, demokratischen Gesellschaft. Wer an dieser Stelle nach Kontrolle durch den Gesetzgeber verlangt, der ist in Deutschland einfach mit seinem Staatsverständnis irgendwie falsch... wie wäre es mit Kuba Herr V.? Da müssten sie sich wohl fühlen...


----------



## Iranikus (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom ist einfach selber von uns allen am lächerlichsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topfkopf hat völlig recht damit was er sagt, aber sowas versteht Volcrom nicht, weil er/es immer nur das selbe vor Augen hat. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich dafür den Thread zu schließen, hat keinen Sinn mit so einem Fredthemenersteller


----------



## Murias (5. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin^^
Also hier auch meine Meinung zu diesen Thema,

1) Ein Account Zahlung durch Kreditkarte ist Sinnlos weil die Eltern ihre eigene zu Verfügung stellen wurden.
2) Die Zeiten wo man im freien gespielt hat (schöne Zeiten^^) sind leider vorbei denn Die Welt und Die Zeiten ändern sich und die Gesellschaft sowie das Allgemeine Interessen auch.
3) WoW ist nicht nur ein Spiel und Handel Simulation wenn man bedenkt wie viele nette menschen man kennen lernt, und damit jeder sich auch integrieren kann, muss man sich auch benehmen können 
    wer dies nicht macht hat meine Meinung nach nicht sehr lange Spass am Spiel^^ und wie schon oft erwähnt wurde personlich kenne auch viele minderjährigen die Nett, Zuvorkommend, und Hilfsbereit sind,
    die Die Schule besuchen und dann im Spiel oder TS spätensten zwischen 21 und 22 Uhr auch sagen bb lieber leuten ich muss betti morgen ist Schule.
4) WoW ist Kein aggressives spiel, da wird kein BLUT angezeigt und man Stirbt nicht wirklich in ein Duell, wie aber in Spielkonsolen Games die trozt Altersbeschränkung von Eltern Gekauft und Geschenkt           werden.(Tolles Weinachtsgeschenk!)

5) Zu Sache Altersbeschränkung: Vollkommenes Schwachsinn! denn das Problem ist nicht die "Beschränkung" sondern die "Eltern" denn viel zu viele nehmen nicht (oder wollen nicht) ihre Rolle als Elternteil war nehmen, Hauptsache man hat seine Ruhe vom Kind und kann sich den Abend Film reinziehen, oder die Mutti kann sich der Tägliche Nachmittags Blödsinn im Fernseher anschauen damit Sie weiter im Kaffee klatsch mitreden kann, oder der Papa in alle ruhe + in Begleitung der Epische PULLE 2.0 Fussball Glotzt, Hauptsache das Kind ist Friedlich und kann sich nicht beim schmieren von ein Toast in die Küche verletzen denn das Kind hockt ja im Kinderzimmer. Einfach nur Traurig. (bevor die Frage kommt: JA! ich hab Kinder und "Wir" finden immer zeit für sie denn wie es schön heisst RL geht vor, und das klappt super, dazu Zocken meine Frau und Ich beide WoW!) Und noch eins: selbst wenn WOW nicht mehr wäre gibt genug andere spiele, seien sie für PC oder für Spielkonsolen die nicht immer Alter geeignet sind, und die man bis in die Puppen spielen kann.

Also Ergosum: wenn ein Kind Probleme durch das Spielen bekommt, sind der/die Eltern daran Schuld und nicht der Spiel Hersteller.

Mfg. Murias


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Du redest soviel von Alk und saufen und stammelst Unsinn daher dass man denkt Du bist hacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay dann beweise es mir zeige mir 300 WoW-Spieler im Alter von 12-18 die auf ihre Zukunft wegen WoW pfeifen wirst du nicht weit kommen aber ich kann dir mindestens 30 000 Kids in dem Alter zeigen die kein WoW spielen aber auf ihre Zukunft pfeifen weil sie 0 Perspektiven haben da sie in den ärmsten Verhältnissen leben ( ohne Geld kein WoW) und den Absprung nicht schaffen in eine bessere Zukunft weil der Vater Staat es überhaupt nicht will keiner von denen könnte es sich leisten auf die Uni zu gehen obwohl sie es drauf haben. Was glaubst du denken die sich ach was wieso lernen aus mir kann eh nix werden weil ich KEIN GELD habe.


Zu deinem Oktoberfestbeispiel wieso wurden dann mehr als 100 Kinder u Jugendlichen pro Tag wegen erhöhten Alkoholkonsums im Festplatzlazarett behandelt (schau dir mal die veröffentlichten Statistiken an) aber da verdient der Staat ja noch kräftig mit an WoW nämlich nicht 13 Euro gibt nicht soviel MwSt


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Buffedcommunity trifft Volvrom kritisch mit 1337 argumentsschaden, Volcrom verliert ;P


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Also, dann fangen wir mal an. zuerst mal mein lieblingsspruch den ich immer loswerde wenn ich einem WoWgegner begegne:
> 
> "Seit ich WoW spiele bin ich wirklich total arm dran. Ich habe seitdem keinen Alkohol mehr getrunken, zum Rauchen hatte ich kein Geld mehr, aufgrund mangelnder Freunde konnte ich nie Autos klauen, einbrechen, alte Leute niederschlagen und ausrauben, altpapiercontainer anzünden ging auch nicht, ich habe keine Zeit mehr auf demonstrationen Steine und Flaschen in die Menge zu schmeißen, drogen nehmen ist seit WoW zu teuer für mich, massenschlägereien fallen leider auch flach. All diese tollen dinge kann ich wegen dem Bösen WoW nicht mehr tun, bin ich nicht zu bedauern?"
> 
> ...




Mit Dir zu argumentieren erinnert stark an Spiegel/Doppelspiegel im Kindergarten und darauf habe Ich gerade ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.
Was WoW für Dich bedeutet ist aus Deiner Argumentation klar ersichtlich und zugleich auch ein bischen erschreckend für mich.

WoW > RL das kannst Du ja schwer leugnen nach dem was Du so alles geschrieben hast.


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. Oktober 2009)

Tjo.. Also ich bin "erst" 17..
WoW ab 18 zu machen würde genau soviel bringen, wie ein Toastbrot zu kochen!
Man kann Leute nicht einfach so als "Kiddie" abstempeln.. Manche wurden mit Disziplin erzogen und wissen wann sie ihren Mund (nicht) aufmachen sollten..
Andere hingegen nicht..

_____
Zum Kiddie-tum in WoW..
Ich finde es sind grade DIE Typen Kiddies die gleich von Anfang an behaupten: "Lol, Alli.. Kiddie!"
Oder die, die dich angreifen, verlieren, umloggen und dich zu flamen..
Mfg Raz0r   /flame on    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich find sowieso die Poltiker von heut gehören geschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Läuft sowieso so bei denen ab: 1. Vorschlag, Altersfreigabe bei WoW zu erhöhen aufstellen
                                             2. Vorschlag wird bestätigt, unterschrieben ect.
                                             3. Sache wird vergessen, nie wieder erwähnt und andere "Probleme" werden bearbeitet...
Is meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Spielerzahlen werden dadurch sicherlich nicht sinken, vielleicht sogar steigern, da jetzt die ganzen "Kiddies"(wie sie gennant werden) weg sind und sich einige über das "Kiddie"-Freie Spiel freuen...
Trotzdem versteh ich nicht was die dann mit den Accounts der Unter-18-Jährigen machen wollen.. Sperren und ab 18 wieder freigeben? 
hm..


----------



## blunty (5. Oktober 2009)

Euer Bildungsproblem und auch weitere liegt nicht an Computerspielen, Filmen oder Musik. Es liegt einzig und allein an den ELTERN. Ihr habt euren Nachwuchs einfach nicht mehr im Griff. Die ganze Welt verweichlicht immer mehr und man sucht immer einen Sündenbock anstatt das Problem mal einfach bei der Wurzel zu nehmen. 

Immer heisst es: Die bösen Spiele, die bösen Filme, die böse Musik..... Aber WER lässt zu das es konsumiert wird von den Kidds??? Richtig einzig und allein DIE ELTERN. 
Macht halt wieder mal was mit euren Kiddis, geht mit ihnen in die Berge oder nen Wald ( Berge sind so hohe Steindinger wo ganz oben meist Schnee liegt und Wald is das grosse dunkle Grüne mit all den Bäumen wo es Rehe und Füchse (das sind Tiere) giebt und man früher sehr sehr viele Abenteuer erlebt hat) oder geht mal mit ihnen ins Museum (auch da kann man was lernen und Spass haben). Auch Brett und Gesellschaftsspiele nutzen dem sozialen Verhalten was.

Leider wird die verweichlichte Fahrradhelmtragende Wattebäuschen-jugend nur noch verhätschelt und vertätschelt und irgendwelchen Psychologen geschickt falls mal irgend ein Problem auftaucht.

Ihr müsst jetzt natürlich nich eure Samthandschuhe gleich gegen nen Knüppel tauschen, aber gebt euren Kiddies mal richtige Regeln und schaut auch das sie diese einhalten und SETZT EUCH MA DURCH!!!!!
Oder seid ihr im Berufsleben auch so inkonsequent und lässt euch von allen auf der Nase rumtanzen?

Nun möchte ich mich verabschieden und dies mit einem Sprichwort was mal ein bissl mehr beachtung bräuchte:

Eltern werden ist nicht schwer.....Eltern sein dagegen sehr!!!!

Ps. Wer Rechtschreibefehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## SkinX (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu die Jugend ist so versaut zur heutigen Zeit. Wenn ich schon sehe das 12 Jährige Alkohol saufen bis zum umfallen fehlen mir die Worte.Vor 7-10 Jahren gabs sowas nicht zumindest nicht hier wo ich wohne...aber naja was solls!


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Okay dann beweise es mir zeige mir 300 WoW-Spieler im Alter von 12-18 die auf ihre Zukunft wegen WoW pfeifen wirst du nicht weit kommen aber ich kann dir mindestens 30 000 Kids in dem Alter zeigen die kein WoW spielen aber auf ihre Zukunft pfeifen weil sie 0 Perspektiven haben da sie in den ärmsten Verhältnissen leben ( ohne Geld kein WoW) und den Absprung nicht schaffen in eine bessere Zukunft weil der Vater Staat es überhaupt nicht will keiner von denen könnte es sich leisten auf die Uni zu gehen obwohl sie es drauf haben. Was glaubst du denken die sich ach was wieso lernen aus mir kann eh nix werden weil ich KEIN GELD habe.
> 
> 
> Zu deinem Oktoberfestbeispiel wieso wurden dann mehr als 100 Kinder u Jugendlichen pro Tag wegen erhöhten Alkoholkonsums im Festplatzlazarett behandelt (schau dir mal die veröffentlichten Statistiken an) aber da verdient der Staat ja noch kräftig mit an WoW nämlich nicht 13 Euro gibt nicht soviel MwSt



/sign Ich kenn auch viele LEute die egrne an die Uni gehen würden um dort zu studieren, aber die verdienen dank Wirtschaftkrise nicht genug geld um sich die Studiengebühren leisten zu können. 



Volcrom schrieb:


> Mit Dir zu argumentieren erinnert stark an Spiegel/Doppelspiegel im Kindergarten und darauf habe Ich gerade ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.
> Was WoW für Dich bedeutet ist aus Deiner Argumentation klar ersichtlich und zugleich auch ein bischen erschreckend für mich.
> 
> WoW > RL das kannst Du ja schwer leugnen nach dem was Du so alles geschrieben hast.


Komisch, ich dachte es geht in einer Diskussion imer darum seine Argumente auszutauschen, und du machst auch nichts weiteres als immer die gleiche lächerliche Argumentation vorzuzeigen. Allerdings habe ich nichts anderes erwartet, kaum gehen leuten wie dir die argumente aus wird der andere einfach als minderbemittelt oder krankhaft gestört hingestellt.


----------



## HappyChaos (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....


Totales Agree.Und Wiesn saufen,was ja nur 2 Wochen im Jahr ist,lasse ich nicht durch als Argument.Außerdem finde ich diese dumme Altersfreigabe Bullshit,und zwar deswegen:
1.Es hält sich sowieso keiner dran,da es sowieso bereits sehr viele spielen und wenn sie es unbedingt haben wollen,fragen sie ihre Eltern,die machen das schon.
2.Sollte die Regierung ihre Zeit nicht in solch eine Dummheit reintun,wie sich dauernd um "Killerspiele" zu kümmern.Sondern eher darum,z.b. in Schulen oder die Regierung sollten irgendwie versuchen,die Kinder und vorallem die Eltern,weswegen die Kinder ja so werden,zu sagen was wirklich schlecht ist.Und damit meine ich nicht diese Psychologen Kacke á la "Also Kinder,macht das nicht zu Hause nach!".Darauf hört genauso niemand.Aber naja,die Gesellschaft verblödet immer mehr.Und dabei werden leider die teilweise falschen Gründe angesprochen.


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Buffedcommunity trifft Volvrom kritisch mit 1337 argumentsschaden, Volcrom verliert ;P



Oh davon hätte Ich aber was gespürt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher entwickelt sich der Thread noch amüsanter als erwartet.

Aber zugegeben : Die Fanboy Riege gibt sich tlw. echt Mühe !


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. Oktober 2009)

Orag schrieb:


> /sign nochmal^^
> 
> kenne 13-16 jährige die ihre Klasse besser beherschen wie ein 22 Jäheriger Erwachsener , der meint er sei besser als sie in WOW weil er älter ist. Oo
> 
> ...



BINGO und weil sie damit nicht klar kommen, da versuchen sie die "Kleinen" eben zu diskreditieren !

Ach wisst ihr was, wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich bin dafür alles auf den Stand von 1965 zu bringen:

Volljährigkeit erst mit 21, also auch Führerschein erst dann, Frauen unter 21 brauchen wieder für alles die Genehmigung der Eltern usw., das waren doch noch Zeiten, oder ?

Ach, auch damals gab es die Sucht schon ?
Kann doch nicht sein, ist doch alles erst durchs Internet so schlimm geworden und die bösen Leute von Blizzard, das ist eh ne Weltverschwörung von denen, die arbiten im Hintergrund sicher schon an irgendwelchen Pillen, mit denen sie die Sucht, die sie mit WoW verursacht haben, dann noch profitabler bekämpfen können, richtig ?!

Sucht ........... auch dazu hatten wir vor kurzem hier ein heiß diskutiertes Thema, zu dem auch jeder Hinz und Kunz glaubte seine 3 Cents beisteuern zu müssen.

WoW ist so schlimm ?

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, wir haben schon zu Zeiten von Atari und Amiga NÄCHTELANG an den Kisten gesessen und gezockt, oder als die ersten Versionen von C&C netzwerkfähig wurden und es macht NULL Unterschied ob ich offline die ganze Nacht durchzocke, oder online.

Im Gegenteil, spiel ich online mit einer so großen Com wie bei WoW, dann hab ich sogar noch die Möglichkeit Kontakte zu schließen und seien sie auch nur mehr oder weniger real, das ist immer noch besser als die Leute, die ich teilweise aus dem FM-Forum kenne.

Die sitzen WOCHENLANG an den Kisten, OFFLINE und zocken eine Saision Bundesliga nach der anderen, ist das etwa besser ?

Oder die Sims, wie viele Leute gibt es, die dieses Spiel schon seit Jahren zocken und schon Schweißausbrüche erleben, wenn wieder eine neue Version oder auch nur irgendein AddOn angesagt wird ?


Tja, so weit denken hier nur die Wenigsten, aber eben nicht nur hier, sondern auch "in der Ploitik", um es zu pauschalisieren.


Natürlich, WoW ist vieeeeeeeel schlimmer, denn da tötet man ja virtuelle Gegner, während man bei den Sims z. B: den "Kids" auch noch beibringt wie "einfach" es ist jemanden zu vernachlässigen ........ wo sind meine Pillen, ich lauf gleich Amok bei so viel massiver Dummheit in diesem Forum und diesem Land.





P.S.: der letzte Teil des letzten Satzes war natürlich nur zynisch gemeint, also das mit den Pillen und Amok, muss man hier ja vorsichtshalber dazu schreiben.

EDIT:



> Tjo.. Also ich bin "erst" 17..
> WoW ab 18 zu machen würde genau soviel bringen, wie ein Toastbrot zu kochen!
> Man kann Leute nicht einfach so als "Kiddie" abstempeln.. Manche wurden mit Disziplin erzogen und wissen wann sie ihren Mund (nicht) aufmachen sollten..
> Andere hingegen nicht..
> ...



und nochmal BINGO; aber vor allem das mit dem Toastbrot ................ ich hab mich eben zuerst fast aufgeregt, aber das hat es dann wieder gut gemacht, danke *g*


----------



## Aerasan (5. Oktober 2009)

also 1. VIELE Erwachsene Haben keine kreditkarten,mein vater(57) hat keine meine Mutter ebenfalls nich,meine 2 schwestern (31&33) und meine schwäger (auch 31&33) habben ALLE K E I N E Kreditkarte...
STUDENTEN haben fast keine Kreditkarten!!!
und naja,also wenn man sich ma die Argumente Von Volcrom ansieht,dann brauch ich mir nich ma überlegen,wie ich die wiederleg,da sie sich schon von selbst wiederlegen!!!
Volcrom is eig der lächerlichste von allen die ich im Buffed Forum bisher gesehen hab...
Wenn man mal nen Bruchteil einer Sekunde überlegt,dann kommt man drauf,wie MALADIN bereits erwähnt hat,das fehlende Bildung nur durch MEHR Bildung durchgesetzt werden kann,un da muss man eben auch Fördergelder in Schulen stecken un nich einfach sagen: WoW is schuld...
Desweiteren werden schlechte PISA Tests auch wieder von den oben genannten Faktor vorallem stark beeinflusst.
Der größte sind wahrscheinlich uninformierte,unreife Eltern bzw Leute wie Du Die einfach Kinder in die Welt setzen/bzw evtl mal vor haben und ihnen dann SINNLOS Sachen komplett verbieten,also:

BRAIN(falls vorhanden) einschalten
LOGISCH nachdenken
Und dann mal über EINSCHRÄNKUNGEN und nicht VERBOTE nachdenken!!!

MfG

Ein 16 jähriger unreifer, wow-süchtiger Gymnasiast aus Bayern


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Mit Dir zu argumentieren erinnert stark an Spiegel/Doppelspiegel im Kindergarten und darauf habe Ich gerade ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.
> Was WoW für Dich bedeutet ist aus Deiner Argumentation klar ersichtlich und zugleich auch ein bischen erschreckend für mich.
> 
> WoW > RL das kannst Du ja schwer leugnen nach dem was Du so alles geschrieben hast.




Ich glaube eher gehen dir die Argumente aus du hast selber in anderen Threads geschrieben das du Mmos magst aber trotzdem gibs du einem Recht der alle PC-Spiele ab 18 Jahren machen will

Die einzige Angst die diese Pseudoexperten haben ist das Jugend wieder zuviele Möglichkeiten bekommen sich auszutauschen.

Man fördert lieber ein kleine (reiche)Elite die später dann die Wirtschaft u Politik führen und hält den Mittelstand u die Unterschicht dumm (alkohol soll helfen) denn die resignieren und die gehen eben nicht wählen oder arangieren sich. Die haben nämlich andere Probleme wie sie ihre hohe Stromrechnung bezahlen können den Sprit einteilen für die Arbeit etc.


----------



## Lethior (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es dir so stark um die Bildung geht habe ich mal ein Beispiel für dich: Seit dem letzem Jahr haben wir einen neuen Mathelehrer und der Schnitt in dem Fach ist rapide abgesunken. Und das liegt ganz bestimmt nicht daran das plötzlich 20 Leute aus der Klasse mit WoW angefangen haben. Mit Sicherheit sorgt WoW dafür, dass andere Interessen in den Hintergrund rücken, dass passiert aber bei jedem Hobby, das man gerne ausübt. Wenn man Gitarre und Fussball spielt und sich auserdem noch in einer sozialen Organisation befindet ist es klar, dass wenn ein neues Hobby dau kommt, ein anderes nicht mehr so stark ausgeübt wird. Und nicht jeder Jugendlicher der WoW spielt, sitzt den ganzen Tag vor seinem PC. Aber es gibt diese Leute! Aber wenn ich bemerke, dass mein 14 jähriger Sohn/meine Tochter den ganzen Tag vor dem Computer sitzt und nichts anderes mehr macht, muss man als Elternteil einschreiten! Man kann von Jugendlichen nicht erwarten ihr ganzes Leben alleine und dann auch noch perfekt zu meistern.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Oh davon hätte Ich aber was gespürt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


In diesem Sprachlichen Argumentationsduell haben wir idch längst besiegt, aber wie alle anderen PCspiele gegner hast du das noch nicht begriffen. Jedes Argument, egal wie billig und lächerlich es auch ist, das von deiner Seite kommt, können wir, die wir die Spiele kennen und verstehen, locker entkräften. Aber es ist lustig zuzuschauen wie du deinen untergehenden "gegen-WoW" Dampfer noch zu retten versuchts.


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> /sign Ich kenn auch viele LEute die egrne an die Uni gehen würden um dort zu studieren, aber die verdienen dank Wirtschaftkrise nicht genug geld um sich die Studiengebühren leisten zu können.
> 
> 
> Komisch, ich dachte es geht in einer Diskussion imer darum seine Argumente auszutauschen, und du machst auch nichts weiteres als immer die gleiche lächerliche Argumentation vorzuzeigen. Allerdings habe ich nichts anderes erwartet, kaum gehen leuten wie dir die argumente aus wird der andere einfach als minderbemittelt oder krankhaft gestört hingestellt.



Jo tut mir auch wirklich leid dass wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen aber wie schonmal angesprochen sind Argumente wie :

"Wenn Ich daheim gezockt hätte und net vor die Tür gegangen wäre, hätt Ich keine aufs Maul bekommen"

es für mich einfach nicht wert weiter darüber zu diskutieren. 

Du wirst doch kaum leugnen können dass es Kids gibts die vor lauter Zocken überhaupt keine anderen Interessen mehr haben. 
Würdest Du gern zusehn wie Dein 15 Jähriger Sohn nach der Schule heimkommt, den Rucksack in die Ecke schmeisst und sich bis 23:00Uhr vor den PC hängt. Hausaufgaben werden dann schnell morgens beim Klassenstreber abgeschrieben ?

Findest gut ?

Ich zock doch selber MMOs aber Ich hab einen echt super Job, hab Familie, mein Leben ist safe ,  aber Ich glaube kaum dass Ich hier angelangt wäre wenn Ich als Jugendlicher statt zu lernen und mich weiterzubilden 8-10 Stunden am Tag gezockt hätte.

Der Zeitungsbericht ist klarer Bullshit von der Argumentation, mir gehts nur darum dass ein Anfang gemacht wird.

Zahlbar nur mit Kreditkarte ( keine PrePaid ! ) wäre halt ein Schritt den Überblick zu bewahren.

So und nun Feierabend Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcrom (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> In diesem Sprachlichen Argumentationsduell haben wir idch längst besiegt,



Das lieber Torfkopf wird Dir nie im Leben gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf er zockt selber hab seine anderen Threads gelesen

das dumme ist die Lehrer von heute waren die Schüler von vor 10-15 Jahren und die schüler von heute sind die Lehrer von morgen (schlimmer Gedanke)

Ich war 7 Jahre Ausbilder bei der Bundeswehr also ich weiß was aus den Schulen kommt und ich weiß auch das es Lehrer gibt die in die Klasse kommen und den Schüler sagen deine Eltern sind Arbeitslos wieso schwänzt du nicht 

aber nö die MMOs u alle Spiele verursachen es ja das die Schüler 0 Motivation haben


----------



## Eklan (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich schon wieder lese :" Kinder gehen zu wenig raus, sie verbringen ihre ganze Freizeit am Computer !" Ich selbst bin noch mit der Schule beschäftigt und komme mittags nach Hause hab gerade mal Zeit was zu Essen und dann sitze ich wieder bis am Abend an meinem Berg von Aufgaben. Wenn ich dann meinen Stift zur Seite lege weil ich mit diesen fertig bin ist es schon Abend -.-. So, wenn es Stockduster ist hat wohl auch niemand großartig mehr Lust raus zugehen oder ? Zudem macht es einem ja die Welt auch nicht bunter bei dem was da draußen herumlungert. XD Da bin ich mal ganz froh wenn ich meine 2 Stunden WoW zocken kann um ein bisschen abzuschalten. Ist das zu viel verlangt ?


----------



## Geronimus (5. Oktober 2009)

wow ab 18 ist sicher die falsche lösung...es verlagert sich halt alles was keinen zugang zu wow hat auf andere spiele...kinder die nie bis selten "rausgehn" sind nicht an ihrer situation schuld...
schuld daran sind: 
1.) die eltern, denen es egal ist was ihre kinder in ihrer freizeit unternehmen, oder die eltern die total überfordert sind mit der erziehung; 
2.) das system in dem wir momentan leben...da ist nicht viel zeit und platz für kinder wenn die eltern bis zu 3 jobs am tag haben um die familie durchzubringen

wenn man einem kind einen teller mit süssigkeiten und einen teller mit obst hinstellt, greift das kind sicher sofort zu den süssigkeiten...aber wenn man das kind darüber aufklärt was besser und gesünder ist wird es beim nächstenmal zum obst greifen...und so ist es auch mit wow...juhu jubel und sooo schön bunt alles...da wird fast jedes kind wow spielen wollen...ist wie beim Rattenfänger


----------



## d3faultPlayer (5. Oktober 2009)

viele vergessen, dass es auch noch ein paar mehr süchte gibt, als die zu den computerspielen

wie z.b. alkoholsucht, zigaretten...

und trotzdem werden solche sachen in den medien weiterhin verbreitet 


aber im großen und ganzen liegt es daran, dass es mehr alte leute gibt, als jüngere

=> alkohol und zigaretten haben schon so lange bestand, die werden schon akzeptiert; bei WoW z.b. ist das nicht so


naja schon der alte sokrates sagte: 

_"Unsere Jugend liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren, missachtet die Autorität und hat keinen Respekt vor dem Alter. Die heutigen Kinder sind Tyrannen. Sie widersprechen den Eltern, schlürfen beim Essen und wollen alles besser wissen als ihre Lehrer..."_


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Jo tut mir auch wirklich leid dass wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen aber wie schonmal angesprochen sind Argumente wie :
> 
> "Wenn Ich daheim gezockt hätte und net vor die Tür gegangen wäre, hätt Ich keine aufs Maul bekommen"
> 
> ...


na bitte, nun können wir doch langsam aufeinander zukommen, immerhin sind wir nu von diesem sturen "WoW-ist-böse"quatsch weg. Dann können wir auch endlcih richtig anfangen. 

Also, Kreditkarten wären eher blödsinnig, wie die meisten hier schon sagten haben nicht alle erwachsenen solche, außerdem würden die Kinder deren Eltern sich nicht für sie interessieren trotzdem ihr WoW weiter bezahlt bekommen, hauptsache Mami und Papi werden nicht genervt. Das ist genauso wie Alkohol ab 18, da hält sich auch kein Kioskbesitzer dran, genauso wenig wie kneipenbesitzer, da der Staat eh nicht genug leute hat um das zu kontrollieren. 

Die Bildung erhöht man durch eine höhere Altersbeschränkung auch nicht, das erreicht man nur indem man die gebühren für ein erststudium abschafft (gegen lehrermangel), die Lehrer besser ausbildet damit die wiederum die schuler besser ausbilden können, und mehr geld in schulen steckt anstatt in lächerliche studien ob Killerspiele Amokläufer machen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das lieber Torfkopf wird Dir nie im Leben gelingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Frage mich wieso du es nicht schaffst auf andere Argumente zu antworten

und Frage wie Alt bist du und wieviel Geld haben deine Eltern für deine Ausbildung ausgeben können
(Also aus welchen sozialen Umfeld kommst du) 

Und wenn du was dagegen hast wieso spielst du jetzt MMOs


----------



## Aerasan (5. Oktober 2009)

achja hab ich ganz vergessen:

*Volcrom*  Darf ich mal fragen wie alt du denn bist,un welche schulische Bildung du denn mehr oder weniger (un)erfolgreich *hust* genossen hast??
Du klingst mir stark nach denen,die damals immer in der Schule mit dem Kopf voraus im Mülleimer gesteckt wurden, weil sie erst geredet haben und danach drüber nachgedacht. 
Ich glaub die meisten "kiddies" hier haben ne imens größere und vorangeschrittene geistige Reife wie Du.
Aber dafür kannst du ja nichts,daran ist ja schuld,dass du WoW spielst...
Oder doch die fehlerhafte Erziehung deiner Eltern,die dir nie was von geistiger Reife, oder Toleranz erzählt haben.
Oder doch die mangelnden Freizeitmöglichkeiten ( evtl sogar den fehlende Job) die dich überhaupt das WoW spielen anfangen haben lassen...
Aber naja

*DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND!*


----------



## Knuelle (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



Richtig ^^ was wird den Kindern geboten? Als ich noch 13-14 Jahre alt waren wurden wir schon überall weggescheucht wo wir waren. In Deutschland darfste als Kind nichtmehr Kind sein. Ist leider so.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (5. Oktober 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Richtig ^^ was wird den Kindern geboten? Als ich noch 13-14 Jahre alt waren wurden wir schon überall weggescheucht wo wir waren. In Deutschland darfste als Kind nichtmehr Kind sein. Ist leider so.




stimmt, da will man als 17-Jähriger nur n paar bierchen im park bei sonnenuntergang trinken, da kommen schon die ersten rentner und meckern einen doof an, wie asozial man sei >.<


----------



## Thoriumobi (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Topfkopf er zockt selber hab seine anderen Threads gelesen
> 
> das dumme ist die Lehrer von heute waren die Schüler von vor 10-15 Jahren und die schüler von heute sind die Lehrer von morgen (schlimmer Gedanke)
> 
> ...



Moment, du weißt was aus den Schulen ZUR BUNDESWEHR kommt... das sollte man dann schon erwähnen. ^^


----------



## Gnorfal (5. Oktober 2009)

> also 1. VIELE Erwachsene Haben keine kreditkarten,mein vater(57) hat keine meine Mutter ebenfalls nich,meine 2 schwestern (31&33) und meine *schwäger* (auch 31&33) habben ALLE K E I N E Kreditkarte...
> *STUDENTEN haben fast keine Kreditkarten!!!*
> und naja,also wenn man sich ma die Argumente Von Volcrom ansieht,dann brauch ich mir nich ma überlegen,wie ich die wiederleg,da sie sich schon von selbst wiederlegen!!!
> Volcrom is eig der lächerlichste von allen die ich im Buffed Forum bisher gesehen hab...
> ...


1 Schwager, 2 Schw[insert auch hier einen Vokal bitte]ger

Studenten haben also halbe oder 3/4 Kreditkarten? (fast keine)^^

Brain einschalten hättest Du besser auch vorher gemacht...
Logisch nachdenken->selownd,gz

Ein 16 jähriger unreifer, wow-süchtiger ->das glaub ich Dir sofort
*Gymnasiast* aus Bayern ->das glaub ich Dir eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW sollte nicht altersbeschränkt sondern IQ mässig beschränkt werden. Dummheit hat nix mit Alter zu tun.


----------



## Eklan (5. Oktober 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Richtig ^^ was wird den Kindern geboten? Als ich noch 13-14 Jahre alt waren wurden wir schon überall weggescheucht wo wir waren. In Deutschland darfste als Kind nichtmehr Kind sein. Ist leider so.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Man muss heutzutage aufpassen was man macht, sonst hat man wegen einem Klingelstreich die Polizei am Hals.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

ach ja wie süß wieder so ein versuch *gähn* naja mir solls egal sein


----------



## Aerasan (5. Oktober 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 1 Schwager, 2 Schw[insert auch hier einen Vokal bitte]ger
> 
> Studenten haben also halbe oder 3/4 Kreditkarten? (fast keine)^^
> 
> ...



achso jetz darf ich mich hier gegen irgendwelche billigen Frankenstein Imitate rechtfertigen,das ich nen Beitrag zu nem Thema verfasst hab,der eigentlich nich mal lohneswert ist auf grund des niveaus (nein ich mein nicht die Creme lieber Gnorfal)??? Entschuldige bitte,dass ich in meinen "Aggressionen" (natürlich durch WoW entstehend) nicht so viel Wert auf Rechtschreibung gelegt hab,ich hab halt auch kein bock nachdem ich bis 16.30Uhr  Schule hatte (sowas hat man ja leider auf deinem IQ angemessenen Schule nicht)...
ansonsten würde ich eher sagen is mir relativ egal was du von mir denkst,da ich es nicht nötig hab,
die Leiter bis zu dir hinuter zu klettern... (geistig gesehen versteht sich)


----------



## laWln00b (5. Oktober 2009)

Ooooho man, WoW ab 18...
Aus welchem Grund den bitte? Gibts jetzt auch npch Knarren ingame mit denen man den Kühen in Schädel ballern kann? Schließlich gibts inzwischen auch schon Chopper...der größte scheiß dens in WoW gibt. In einem Fantasie-Rollenspiel auch noch Motoräder...
Und wenns ab 18 währe..es ist wie mit Alkohol und Zigaretten...man kommt so oder so ran...


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (5. Oktober 2009)

Lieber Threadersteller,

du bekommst 9/10 Punkten wegen erfolgreichen Trollens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hier beschwerst du dich über wow und woanders hast du probleme? aha

hier aus dem aion-Bereich
---------------------------------------------
Hallo Ich habe für Aion 2 neue NC Soft Accounts erstellt. 

Wenn Ich als Zahlungsoption meine Kreditkarte verwenden möchte erhalte Ich die Nachricht :

This Credit Card is used for too many Accounts please use another Credit Card..

Ist es mir nicht erlaubt soviel Geld an NC Softs Tür zu schmeissen wie Ich will oder haben die evtl schon genug Schotter ?

Könnte grad ausrasten wegen dem Rotz.. hat noch jemand so nen Problem weil er mehrere Accounts hat ?
-----------------------------------------------

Naja trotzdem danke für diese Diskussionsrunde hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fazit: der TE und der Dr. Pfeiffer schieben frust^^ Herr Pfeiffer bestimmt weil sein Kind wow zockt und er das nicht will xD (mutmaßung, ka ob der kinder hat^^)


----------



## J3st3r (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte.




*huestel*
Ich bin 16... und habe ne Kreditkarte!

Und stell dir vor! Viele meiner Freunde haben auch Kreditkarten!

WoW ab 18 ist laecherlich und durch nichts zu begruenden!
ok ok... Suchtfaktor!
Dann muessten sie aber wirklich jedes Spiel fuer die Jugend verbieten!
Ich wuerde, wenn nichts mehr freigegeben ist, auch auf Hello Kitty als Ersatzdroge umsteigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinser (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Thema wird wirklich lächerlich, Pfeiffer hier, Pfeiffer da.
WoW ist halt ein Computerspiel, so wie Counter Strike etc. ( Ich habe bewusst dieses Spiel ausgesucht)
Counter Strike ist noch "brutaler", aber dagegegen wird nichts gemacht? 
----> WoW ist Schuld. An schlechter Bildung , an allem.
Wird WoW ab 18 freigegeben bringt es , denke ich auch nicht viel, man kommt dennoch irgendwie ran.

Dieser Herr Pfeiffer ist doch nur dagegen weil er immernoch von Worgen im Dämmerwald gekillt wird !

In dem Sinne! Es passiert ( wahrscheinlich ) nichts.
MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (5. Oktober 2009)

Bl00dKnight schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Man muss heutzutage aufpassen was man macht, sonst hat man wegen einem Klingelstreich die Polizei am Hals.



Richtig ^^ heutzutage wird ja wegen jeder Kleinigkeit die Pozilei gerufen. So ist das in einem Regelverseuchtem Überwachungsstaat nunmal. Kinder und Jugendliche haben heutezutage nunmal die Popokarte. 

Ich selber bin ja schon Erwachsen und ich wurde letztens mit meiner Tochter in einem Babygeschäft verdächtigt geklaut zu haben weil ich mir die Geldbörse meiner Freundin eingesteckt habe weil diese Frauenhosen ja keine Taschen haben.


----------



## Knuelle (5. Oktober 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> *huestel*
> Ich bin 16... und habe ne Kreditkarte!
> 
> Und stell dir vor! Viele meiner Freunde haben auch Kreditkarten!
> ...



Epicfail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du redest bestimmt von einer EC Karte .

Kreditkarten darfste erst ab 18 Schnubbi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkerO (5. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, ich bin auch erst 15 Jahre jung, spiele, wie ich zugebe viel WoW. Aber Hey, ich bin in der 10ten Klasse am Gymi, spiele seit knapp 10 Jahren Fußball, hab nen Notenschnitt von 1,9, was man von den Rauchern und Trinkern in meiner Klasse nicht gerade sagen kann, also sollen die mal chillen mit ihrem MMO - Wahn. Spiele WoW jetzt schon seit Ende 05, also so jugendzerstörend kann das dann ja doch nicht sein :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich sitze übrigens auch nicht vereinsamt mit eckigen Augen in meinem Zimmer und verabscheue Licht, nein, Freundeskreis ist kein Problem (okay, besten Kumpels spielen auch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also bevor die anfangen sich über WoW Gedanken zu machen, würde ich ersteinmal an andere Dinge denken, denke nicht, dass das z.Z. Deutschlands größtes Problem ist :/


----------



## Bazzilus (5. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt will ich auch - in diesem äußerst kinderfeindlichen Thread etwas posten.

Blizzard erfindet ein Spiel für Kinder ab dem Lebensalter von 12 Jahren - und ihr wollt die Kinder aus einem Spiel das für Kinder ist vertreiben. Wie kindisch ist das eigentlich. Anstatt sich über Kinder in einem Kinderspiel aufzuregen, geht doch mal das Problem an der Wurzel an - anstatt Gesetze zu verabschieden die Kinder das Spielen verbieten, entwickelt doch lieber selbst mal ein Spiel und bringt es nur für Erwachsene auf den Markt. 

Diese World of Warcraft Community beweist nur was einige wenige bereits wissen: Deutschland ist das kinderfeindlichste Land - obwohl wir demographisch jeden Nachwuchs brauchen - ansonsten werden wir noch bis 80 buckeln müssen.

P.S. Und was den Fussball betrifft. Ein Kopfball schädigt das Hirn mehr wie eine Stunde vorm Rechner. Ich schlage daher vor - ihr setzt die Altersgrenze beim Fussball auf 18 Jahre und führt dort Sturzhelme ein.


----------



## J3st3r (5. Oktober 2009)

Knuelle schrieb:


> Epicfail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich rede von einer kreditkarte...

auf meinen namen ausgestellt, vom bankkonto meines vaters... -.-


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Schwupps man ist 18 und sofort erwachsen. In der Nacht von 17 auf 18 wird der Kiddy-Off Schalter umgelegt. Die wenigsten 18jährigen verhalten sich ihrem Alter entsprechend^^ Wahrscheinlich gibts bald einfach nen Eignungstest für Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“


Quelle?



Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.


Freizeitbeschäftigung, du sagst es. Und sollten die Jugendlichen nicht selber darüber entscheiden können, wie sie ihre Freizeit verbringen wollen?
"Massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung" - meinst du? Wenn die Kinder nicht lernen wollen, lernen die auch nicht. Kinder finden immer eine Beschäftigung, wenn sie wollen!



Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.


Seit WoW? Du meinst, seit dem Computer in jedem Haushalt stehen, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Unterschied.



Volcrom schrieb:


> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.
> Für einen solchen Entschluss ist es doch wirklich höchste Zeit gewesen !


Ich weiss nicht, in welcher Welt du lebst, dass es keine Jugendlichen mehr gibt, die draußen sind? Auch bei uns wurde es geringer mit Jugendlichen, die sich draußen aufhalten, als früher, aber sie haben immernoch ihr Sozialleben - ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden ist nun die Aufgabe für eben jene Jugendliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und .. naja.. ist so ein Entschluss nötig? Würde nicht eine Auszeichnung auf den CD-Hüllen á la "extem suchtgefährdend" schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung sein? Der 2. Schritt ist dann, dass sich die Elten einfach bis zu einem gewissen Alter um die Kinder kümmern müssen, die Elten müssen doch wissen, was die Kinder treiben. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, wenn Eltern ihren Kindern keine Grenzen setzen.



Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.


Das ist wiederumGeschmackssache. Ich fände die Idee nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mit ähnlicher Meinung !


Teilweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Korgor (5. Oktober 2009)

> World of Warcraft unter Beschuss: Spiel ermuntert Jugendliche zum Alkoholexzess


Eig. ja nicht, Jugendliche gehen schon immer aufs Oktoberfest und betreiben "Koma-Saufen"


> Vorbild für das virtuelle Braufest bei &#8222;World of Warcraft&#8220;: das Oktoberfest, bei dem es in München rundgeht.


Vorbild ? Selbst ich als Suchti mache das nicht bzw. bin noch netmal auf so eine Idee gekommen, nur wegen WoW das Saufen anzufangen!


> Die Aufforderung ist unmissverständlich: &#8222;Fallt während des Braufests 65 Meter ohne zu sterben, obwohl Ihr sturzbesoffen seid.&#8220; Doch das ist nicht die einzige Aufgabe, die die Spieler im weltweiten Online-Spiel &#8222;World of Warcraft&#8220; (WoW) derzeit ermuntert, sich zu betrinken.


Jau, es ermutigt einen sich im Spiel zu betrinken um den Erfolg zu holen du Spaten.
Und woher weiß der Typ der das schrieb so genau ? Oo


> Wer beispielsweise ein Exemplar der Fabeltiere Wolpertinger fangen möchte, erhält folgenden Tipp: &#8222;Die hasenähnlichen Wesen werden für euch aber erst sichtbar wenn ihr richtig betrunken seid. Kauf euch also den stärksten Alkohol, den ihr auf dem Braufest finden könnt und kippt ihn so lange runter, bis ein Wolpertinger vorbeigesprungen kommt.&#8220;


Fail
Es kann nichtmehr gefangen werden, sondern kann beim Händler für 40 oder 50 Silberstücke gekauft werden.
Na, wer lügt denn da? Höre schon wie sich die Balken biegen!


> Hintergrund der Aufgaben ist das &#8222;Braufest&#8220;, das in World of Warcraft zeitgleich zum Münchener Oktoberfest gefeiert wird. Nur mit dem Unterschied: In WoW können virtuell eben schon Zwölfjährige mitbechern.
> 
> &#8222;Das Spiel unterläuft damit eindeutig das Jugendschutzgesetz&#8220;, ist Christa Merfert-Diete von der deutschen Hauptstelle gegen die Suchtgefahren (Hamm) entsetzt. Die Ausrede, es handele sich um eine irreale Welt, gilt ihrer Meinung nach nicht: &#8222;Werte der realen Welt werden infrage gestellt&#8220;, Gesetze würden konterkariert und die Gefahr des Alkoholkonsums verharmlost.
> 
> Auch das Bundesfamilienministerium hat keinerlei Verständnis für das virtuelle Gelage: &#8222;Aus Sicht des Kinder- und Jugendschutzes sind jegliche Angebote mit der Botschaft ,Saufen, um zu gewinnen sehr kritisch zu sehen&#8220;, erklärte das Ministerium gegenüber unserer Zeitung.


Sry, aber bei mir schlägts nun 13...
Aufm Oktoberfest kann n 12 jähriges Kiddie auch saufen, dass die Schwarte kracht.
Es lässt sich einfach von einem "älteren" Kiddie n Bier bestellen und das es nicht auffällt, noch n Cola dazu. (wobei man das Cole netmal braucht)
Und dann soll WoW zum Saufen anstiften, obwohl das größte Sauffest genau daneben ist. Ahja


> Für Prof. Christian Pfeiffer ist WoW &#8222;das gefährlichste Computerspiel, das auf dem Markt ist&#8220;. Der Experte für Jugendkriminalität begründet dies gegenüber unserer Zeitung: &#8222;Es verharmlost nicht nur Alkohol, sondern verherrlicht auch Gewalt.&#8220;
> 
> Die Erklärung von Blizzard Entertainment, man werde künftig &#8222;alkoholnahe Spielsequenzen&#8220; herausnehmen, hält Pfeiffer für &#8222;Lippenbekenntnisse&#8220;. Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.


Aha, jetzt kommt also noch die Anspielung zu den Amokläufen, nur blöd das die alle CS etc. gezockt haben...
Jau, Blizz hat Alkoholsequenzen rausgenommen.
Wie o.g. das mit dem Wolpertinger, das gab es noch vor 1 Jahr mitm besaufen und fangen und es wurde nun rausimplentiert!

Ich hasse diese Politiker und Minister...


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. Oktober 2009)

Also mal ehrlich ich kenn unter 18 auch ne menge zivilisierte spieler (Wie mich selber) die 18+ Leute in die Tasche stecken...
wenn ich dieses "endlich" wieder lese bekomm ich nen kotzkrampf also mal bitte ihr scheint mit dieser einweg Einstellung summasummaro n geistiges alter von 12 mit DownSyndrom zu haben...

mein bruder ist ! 14 ! und damit der Zweitbeste DK Tank seines Servers...wenn solch leute dadurch gestrichen werden siehts auch in manch Topgilden düster aus


----------



## Bochido (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann alledem nur zustimmen. Wenn man WoW verbietet und aus allen Läden nimmt (wie Mediamarkt,Saturn...), werden Leute WoW von woanders holen. Wenn sie Lust haben machen sie sofort nochn Trip nach Asien oder Amerika um es zu holen. Aber vergesst mal bitte den Schwarzmarkt nicht ,dort wird dann auch damit gehandelt.

Und!!!! Durch WoW bin ich persönlich nur schlauer geworden dank den Begriffen, die sich vom Englischen ableiten, dadurch hab ich in Englisch nen Schnitt von 1,5 (im ernst) und allgemeinen Schnitt von 2,3 !!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ich rede von einer kreditkarte...
> 
> auf meinen namen ausgestellt, vom bankkonto meines vaters... -.-




hast wohl reiche Eltern ???


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> Schwupps man ist 18 und sofort erwachsen.



Das ist sowieso ein ziemlich zweischneidiges Schwert.. man ist mit 18 in jedem Sinne volljährig. Außer im Sinne der Straftaten, da ist man naja.. so halb - warum kann man mit 18 in jeder Hinsicht die VErantwortung übernehmen, aber nicht die für die eigenen (Straf)Taten?

*offtopic aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. Oktober 2009)

Wo ist das bitte was neues. Trotzdem und daran werden anträge zur prüfung ect auch nix ändern kann man altersfreigaben nicht nachträglich ändern. Dies wurde schon X mal von USK & Co bestätigt. Und den Gericht Gang werden sich die länder sparen, Blizz wird und allgemein die Spiele Industrie würde auf die barikaden gehn.

Vielmehr sollten sich die Länder Bayern & Co darum kümmern das Jugendlichen mehr geboten wird, was gibts denn noch für die Kidz. Ich mein bei mir wars damals ja schon nicht mehr so dolle aber das ist in den Jahren noch schlimmer geworden. Die Computerspiele als Sündenbock hinzustellen ist aber wieder typisch Deutschland. Anstatt Probleme da anzugehn wo sie wirklich bestehn sucht man ein Alibi Sündenbock und versucht alles auf ihn abzuwälzen. Da soll sich noch ma wer wundern das immer mehr Deutschland den rücken kehren


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso ein ziemlich zweischneidiges Schwert.. man ist mit 18 in jedem Sinne volljährig. Außer im Sinne der Straftaten, da ist man naja.. so halb - warum kann man mit 18 in jeder Hinsicht die VErantwortung übernehmen, aber nicht die für die eigenen (Straf)Taten?
> 
> *offtopic aus*
> 
> ...



In jedem rechtlichen Sinne ist man vielleicht volljährig. Geistig meist nicht (:


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Bochido schrieb:


> Und!!!! Durch WoW bin ich persönlich nur schlauer geworden dank den Begriffen, die sich vom Englischen ableiten, dadurch hab ich in Englisch nen Schnitt von 1,5 (im ernst) und allgemeinen Schnitt von 2,3 !!!



Klar hilft WoW im Weiterbilden in Englisch.. aber da gibts viel. Englische Filme, Serien (auch Family Guy oder Southpark sind klasse in dem Sinn!), Lieder... so könnte man die Zeit dann theoretisch auch nutzen. Und ganz ehrlich: viel neues in WoW hab ich nicht fürs Englische gelernt. Mit Engländern schreiben z.B. bringt dir da mir. Oder sogar mit Tschechen reden, was ich vor kurzem testen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das lieber Torfkopf wird Dir nie im Leben gelingen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das schafft jeder indem er mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur haut weil deine Quelle ist mehr als "minderwertig"


----------



## Geige (5. Oktober 2009)

WoW ab 18?
Super dann habe ich als 16 Jähriger Bayer noch mehr Zeit zum saufen!

Mal ehrlich, das ist pure Publicitygeilheit!
So nach dem Motto: "Hey es ist schon so lange keiner mehr Amok gelaufen,
wenn wir jetzt nichts "großes" bringen laufen uns die Zuschauer weg!"

Wenn WoW ab 18 wird dann setzt man es gleich mit "hartem" Alkohol (Schnaps,...),
ich erlaube mir ganz schüchtern zu fragen:
Was glaubt ihr ist schädlicher x.X


----------



## rushrage (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



da muss ich halt mal zustimmen..

was fehlt sind genügend anderweitige freizeitmöglichkeiten - und zwar überall - die straße ist normalerweise nicht zum spielen und zeitvertreiben gedacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer in dieser Welt ist denn bitte so verdammt Naiv zu glauben das wneiger Kinder WoW spielen wenns ab 18 is.
> 75% der Leute die CS spielen sind zu Jung dafür.


wohl war , aber wenn man so ein gesetzt bringen würd , was eh nicht so einfach gehn wird kann man wenigstens mit dem Finger zeigen das man was getan hätte. Der Erfolg ist gleichzustellen mit dem des Rauchens oder Alkohol oder Drogen, wers haben will bekommt es auch und bei der gleichgültigkeit mancher Eltern wird auch ein WoW ab 18 nix daran ändern.


Aber wie gesagt. USK & Co haben dazu sich schon X mal geäußert. Und auch wenn die Herren in Bayern Politik , zumindestens der ein oder ander, dies gern hätte. Es geht nicht. Zumindestens nicht ohne Gerichtliches Verfahren was sich Jahre ziehn kann. Und Blizz würde dagegen an gehn das ist sicher, wenn nicht gleich auch mit unterstützung der gesammten Spielebranche. Erfolgchancen der Länder dürfte man an einem Finger abzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na ja aber man konnt ja beim letzten amoklauf nix auf die Comupterspiele schieben, so hat man das thema wenigstens weiter in den medien *gääääähn*


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> In jedem rechtlichen Sinne ist man vielleicht volljährig. Geistig meist nicht (:



Für mich trotzdem sinnlos. Mit 18 sollte ich lernen, Verantwortung zu übernehmen, drum versteh ich sowas wie Jugendstrafen für 18+-Jährige nicht, außer sie sind psychisch geschädigt. Z.B. diese 2 assozialen Ratten, die den Mann in München erschlagen haben, von denen einer 18 war.. so jemand sollte genau wie ein Vergewaltiger oder gar ein pädophiles Schwein gaaaanz lange über seine Taten brüten. Meinst du nicht?


----------



## mckayser (5. Oktober 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Volcrom du meinst WOW macht das Bildungssystem kapput. Ich denke nicht, wow macht das Denken nicht kaputt oh nein es fördert es z.B. Bosstaktiken ausdenken. Aber du bist ein gutes Beispiel für dei Naivität der Menschheit. Das ist meine Meinung!
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist nicht schlecht, was wäre mein Alltagsleben ohne ne anständige Bosstaktik? Neulich im Supermarkt wieder auf Marktleiterius getroffen, aber der ging zum Glück mit der Kurator-Taktik easy down. Konnte dann zügig weitereinkaufen!

Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag ja nur 9 Jahre und 6 Monate Haft für den der Michelle auf dem Gewissen hat der kommt in 6 Jahren frei bei guter Führung heißt er ist 25 und hat noch so 70 Jahre zu leben die Michelle nicht.

Und eine Ausbildung kann er im Gefängnis machen


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Für mich trotzdem sinnlos. Mit 18 sollte ich lernen, Verantwortung zu übernehmen, drum versteh ich sowas wie Jugendstrafen für 18+-Jährige nicht, außer sie sind psychisch geschädigt. Z.B. diese 2 assozialen Ratten, die den Mann in München erschlagen haben, von denen einer 18 war.. so jemand sollte genau wie ein Vergewaltiger oder gar ein pädophiles Schwein gaaaanz lange über seine Taten brüten. Meinst du nicht?



Soweit will ich mich gar nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen. Natürlich geb ich dir Recht! Das mit dem geistigen Alter meinte ich nur in Bezug auf das Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke auch das ein Verantwortungsvolles Denken nicht so sehr mit dem Alter, sondern auch sehr mit der Erziehung verbunden ist. Wenn ein Kind alles von seinen Eltern bekommt, nicht bestraft wird, und so auch evtl nicht lernt falsch von richtig zu unterscheiden, ist es schwer Verantwortungsbewusst und Geistig erwachsen zu werden (: Ich stelle deine Aussage nicht in Frage, nur das man mit 18 sofort verantwortungsvolles Handeln und Geistige Reifheit bekommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sofa


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nicht schlecht, was wäre mein Alltagsleben ohne ne anständige Bosstaktik? Neulich im Supermarkt wieder auf Marktleiterius getroffen, aber der ging zum Glück mit der Kurator-Taktik easy down. Konnte dann zügig weitereinkaufen!
> 
> Greetz, Kizzle



Kasseria mit dem "do not pay"-bug und Kitetaktik ist auch hammer!


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur 9 Jahre und 6 Monate Haft für den der Michelle auf dem Gewissen hat der kommt in 6 Jahren frei bei guter Führung heißt er ist 25 und hat noch so 70 Jahre zu leben die Michelle nicht.
> 
> Und eine Ausbildung kann er im Gefängnis machen



Willst du ihn Lebenslang in Gefängnis sperren damit er sein Leben lang vom Staat mit Vollversorgung lebt oder was? Weil Gefängnis in Deutschland is ein Luxus Leben.


----------



## Littelfoot (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer in dieser Welt ist denn bitte so verdammt Naiv zu glauben das wneiger Kinder WoW spielen wenns ab 18 is.
> 75% der Leute die CS spielen sind zu Jung dafür.



Naja aber in CS musst auch nichts dafür zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich auch wundern wenn das alle Eltern wüssten ;-)




Geige schrieb:


> WoW ab 18?
> Super dann habe ich als 16 Jähriger Bayer noch mehr Zeit zum saufen!
> 
> Mal ehrlich, das ist pure Publicitygeilheit!
> ...



--> /vote für "harten" Alk ab 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde es zwar auch etwas übertrieben sowas gesetzlich durchzuringen, aber hab nichts dagegen.
Sowieso finde ich sollte man WoW erst spielen wenn man selbst genug Geld dafür verdient!
Da aber einige mit 16, andere erst mit 21 ne Ausbildung machen bzw Geld verdienen ist das auch nicht wirklich gut einzuschätzen.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> Soweit will ich mich gar nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen. Natürlich geb ich dir Recht! Das mit dem geistigen Alter meinte ich nur in Bezug auf das Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt: zweischneidiges Schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Kasseria mit dem "do not pay"-bug und Kitetaktik ist auch hammer!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausser die osmanischen Adds spawnen weil man nicht direkt Target switcht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (5. Oktober 2009)

@TE glaubst du echt das wow dafür verantwortlich ist das du keine kinder mehr auf der straße siehst? komisch, ich seh jeden tag kinder und jugendliche auf der straße die kein wow spielen. seltsam. wo du doch sagst das die straßen wegen wow leergefegt sind. komisch. ich glaube, ich werd die morgen mal fragen warum die kein wow spielen. bestimmt wurd der acc von denen gehackt, oder die ham grade kein geld um sich ne gamecard zu kaufen.

/ironie off.

mfg, 

Cp9


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nicht schlecht, was wäre mein Alltagsleben ohne ne anständige Bosstaktik? Neulich im Supermarkt wieder auf Marktleiterius getroffen, aber der ging zum Glück mit der Kurator-Taktik easy down. Konnte dann zügig weitereinkaufen!
> 
> Greetz, Kizzle



Ich denke er meint eher das man lernt sich an Anweisungen zu halten und in der Gruppe etwas zu erreichen.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber dafür gibts ja zum Glück die "ich-werf-mit-den-Flaschen-aus-dem-Weinregal"-Taktik. Echt hilfreich. Musste mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Willst du ihn Lebenslang in Gefängnis sperren damit er sein Leben lang vom Staat mit Vollversorgung lebt oder was? Weil Gefängnis in Deutschland is ein Luxus Leben.



Naja das der staat mit seinem Haftanstalten einen Fehler macht ist klar 

es wären aber billige Arbeitskräfte ich wäre dafür das sie sich ihr Geld für ihren Knastaufenhalt selbst verdienen müßten, denn wer anderen die Lebensrechte nimmt hat selbst keine Rechte mehr


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig


Woho ich werde dann nicht mehr gelassen.
Aber ich behaupte mal gaaaaanz dreist, und respektlos vor den allwissenden 18+ Leuten, dass ich um einiges besser Diskutieren kann als viele Erwachsene.

ACh, und dein Dreckskommentar ueber die Jugend gibt mir die moeglichkeit ueber das scheiss schulsysthem zu sprechen:
Es schert die Leute einen DRECK wie die Jugend ausgebildet wird.
Die aufklaerung ueber Bildungswege ist ABSOLUT UNZUREICHEND. Nach einem Bifi besuch waren wir genauso ratlos wie davor.
Die 5 Tage woche ist kein zuckerschlechen -  3 Mal die Woche Schule bis 6, da 2 std pause zwischen den Stunden ist, und es desswegen total legal ist. Und dann noch solche unnoetigen sachen wie Bildnerische erziehung oder Werken. Die 2 std gehen wegen herumfahren und mitagsessen weg.
Welche tolle vorschlaege? Allgemeinschule, wo ich durch leute, die es nicht gebacken kriegen aufgehalten werde, und sie nichts lernen da sie nicht nachkommen? Nein!
Durchfallen abschaffen? Jaaaa, ich hab zwar keine ahnung von dme stoff der 4ten klasse, geh aber in die 5te.
Und dann muss ich in der verfluchten 4ten Gymnasiumklasse, wegen eines "Projektes" fuer 4 Tage einen Job finden, ohne das wir bewerbungen schreiben gelernt wurden?
Ich platze bald.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Naja das der staat mit seinem Haftanstalten einen Fehler macht ist klar
> 
> es wären aber billige Arbeitskräfte ich wäre dafür das sie sich ihr Geld für ihren Knastaufenhalt selbst verdienen müßten, denn wer anderen die Lebensrechte nimmt hat selbst keine Rechte mehr



Sozialarbeiten oder sonstige im Knast wären meiner Meinung nach die Optimallösung. Klar ist da viel Planung notwendig, dass nichts schiefgeht, aber es wäre lohnenswert. Auch sollte die Bildungspolitik an sich mehr in den Mittelpunkt gestellt werden. Und dazu zähl ich sowas wie Möglichkeiten eines Auslandsaufenthalts FÜR JEDEN. Das ist in einer globalisierten Welt doch mit das Wichtigste, dass man zumindest mal England gesehen hat und Englisch sprechen kann. Und man sollte in dem Bereich evtl. auch etwas mehr nachdenken (siehe G8).


----------



## Headhunter94 (5. Oktober 2009)

bla bla bla -> die Ansicht ist naiv und kann ja nur von einem kommen der glaubt, dass Wahlen in diesem Land einen nutzen haben und nicht nur aus leeren Versprechungen bestehen. -.-
Desweiteren: Sollte diese Ansicht Ironisch sein kann ich da sowas von gar nicht drüber lachen, weil es bestimmt jedem in diesem und 12333456736782342758 anderen Foren total aufn Sack geht...


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. Oktober 2009)

Littelfoot schrieb:


> Naja aber in CS musst auch nichts dafür zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben darum gehts, ist das spiel das Problem oder die Eltern die rein garkein Interesse daran haben was ihre Kinder da spieln. Ich hab 1 Jahr in einer Videothek gejobt wärend meiner Schulzeit damals , was meinst wie viele ab 16 und ab 18 Spiele rausgingen die letztendlich für 14 und jüngere gedacht waren. Und wer hats gekauft? Die Eltern , dehnen trotz hinweis unsererseitz es schnuppe wahr. 



--> /vote für "harten" Alk ab 21 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und ich finde es zwar auch etwas übertrieben sowas gesetzlich durchzuringen, aber hab nichts dagegen.
> Sowieso finde ich sollte man WoW erst spielen wenn man selbst genug Geld dafür verdient!
> Da aber einige mit 16, andere erst mit 21 ne Ausbildung machen bzw Geld verdienen ist das auch nicht wirklich gut einzuschätzen.


Eben drumm, ist das gleich wie oben. Was ist das auch für eine Argumentation, Blizz hat ein System eingebaut womit Eltern die Spielzeit ihrer Kinder deutlich steuern können, aber wenn man sowas natürlich nicht nutzt muss man sich im nachhinein nicht beschweren wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist und außer PC Zocken nix anderen mehr kennt. Hier sind alle gefragt, die Medien müssen aufklären, die Eltern müssen sich für ihre Kinder auch interessieren & unsere Herren Politiker sollen sich endlich mal um die Probleme kümmern und sie da anpacken wo sie endstehen , und nicht irgentwo in der mitte bis ende anfangen daran zu arbeiten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Sozialarbeiten oder sonstige im Knast wären meiner Meinung nach die Optimallösung. Klar ist da viel Planung notwendig, dass nichts schiefgeht, aber es wäre lohnenswert. Auch sollte die Bildungspolitik an sich mehr in den Mittelpunkt gestellt werden. Und dazu zähl ich sowas wie Möglichkeiten eines Auslandsaufenthalts FÜR JEDEN. Das ist in einer globalisierten Welt doch mit das Wichtigste, dass man zumindest mal England gesehen hat und Englisch sprechen kann. Und man sollte in dem Bereich evtl. auch etwas mehr nachdenken (siehe G8).



Tun sie aber nicht wenn nämlich alle die Möglichkeiten hätten (was ja angeblich der Fall ist ) sehe es in einigen Branchen übel aus dann gibs keine Bling Bling Autos mehr, viel mehr Leute würden klagen gegen die Energieriesen warum soll ich xy pro Kilowattstunde bezahlen ihr habt da nur so u soviel kosten.
Auch Luxusgüter würden nicht mehr verkauft werden weil man da sich überlegt ob das Geld nicht wo anders besser angelegt wäre.


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> bla bla bla -> die Ansicht ist naiv und kann ja nur von einem kommen der glaubt, dass Wahlen in diesem Land einen nutzen haben und nicht nur aus leeren Versprechungen bestehen. -.-
> Desweiteren: Sollte diese Ansicht Ironisch sein kann ich da sowas von gar nicht drüber lachen, weil es bestimmt jedem in diesem und 12333456736782342758 anderen Foren total aufn Sack geht...



Man muss aus den leeren Versprechungen halt das geringste Übel aussuchen.


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: zweischneidiges Schwert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau da geb ich dir Recht. Am besten wäre es doch, ab 16 einen Test zur Volljährigkeit ablegen zu dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Willst du ihn Lebenslang in Gefängnis sperren damit er sein Leben lang vom Staat mit Vollversorgung lebt oder was? Weil Gefängnis in Deutschland is ein Luxus Leben.


Jup, vote4: dunkles Loch mit Wasser und Brot.


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Jup, vote4: dunkles Loch mit Wasser und Brot.



Nee lieber mit Kreuzigung. Aber nuhr eins pro männeken


----------



## Cybereule (5. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Chistian Pfeiffer, der aufmerksamsuchenste Vollpfosten überhaupt, keine Ahnung was er tut, aber es setzt sich garantiert nicht mit MMOs etc zusammen sonder stellt nur stumpfe Behauptungen in den Raum.

Ich spiele WoW, bin 14 und bin Klassenbester in Sachen Noten, besitze soziale Kontakte, treibe Sport und kann trotzdem alles machen.Ich raide auch aktiv und erfolgreich, weil ich eben meine Zeit,  statt in der Glotze, in WoW investiere...Christan Pfeiffer hat mal ne Doku über ein WoW Suchti gesehen,steckt uns alle in einen Topf, sucht Aufmerksamkeit und hat ein Dr-Titel. Das reicht schon als Spielekritisierer!


----------



## nirantera (5. Oktober 2009)

Punkt 1:

WoW darf nicht pauschal für den Niedergang der deutschen Bildungspolitik verantwortlich gemacht werden, daran Schuld sind sowohl international orientiertes Konkurrenzdenken der Politiker sowie manglende pädagogische Ausbildung der Lehrer. Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass manche jungen Leute übers Zocken das Lernen vergessen, die Schuld liegt dann aber nicht bei dem Spiel, sondern bei den Eltern und dem Betroffenen selber. Ich zum Beispiel besuche die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, spiele seit eineinhalb Jahren meine Shadow und mein Notendurchschnitt ist seit der 5. Klasse konstant gut.

Punkt 2:

"Realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung" Dieses Wortgebilde schreckt zwar vorerst durch seine Komplexizität ab, wenn man genauer hinschaut könnte man zwar sowohl WoW aber auch, Bücher, Filme, moderne Kunst sowie die Werke bedeutender Schriftsteller wie z. B. Schiller, Edgar A. Poe, ...   damit definieren.

Punkt 3:

" Seit WoW ist die Zahl der Kinder die man Nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide Gesunken. " Du willst mir also also weismachen, du hättest vor dem WoW Release die Jugendlichen gezählt die vor deiner Haustür vorbeispazieren und jetzt und dann die Zahlen verglichen??? Das ist absolut lächerlich und vage Vermutungen sind für Argumentationen nunmal gänzlich ungeeignet.

Punkt 4:

"Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte." WoW zu spielen und an die Zukunft zu denken schließt sich keineswegs aus. WoW ist wie gesagt eine FREIZEITBESCHÄFTIGUNG. Freizeit ist die Zeit in der man sich nicht mit Schule oder Arbeit beschäftigt.
Ob man in dieser Zeit Fußball spielt oder WoW zockt ist der Zukunft absolut gleichgültig, dam man in der Freizeit nämlich eines NIE macht: Sich irgendwie für Schule oder Arbeit vorzubereiten (sprich: Lernen, Hausarbeiten erledigen, sich auf den nächsten Tag vorbereiten, usw...) , täte man das wäre es keine FREIZEIT mehr.

Punkt 5:


"Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen. " Sport und WoW schließen sich nicht aus. Es ist altes und erbärmliches Klischeedenken, dass jeder der WoW spielt nichts anderes mehr tut und Klischeedenken hat in Argumentationen absolut NICHTS zu suchen. Ich kenne Jugendzentren in meiner Umgebung, als regelrechte Drogennester und Treffpunkte für nächtliche Orgien, ich bin mir sicher , dass das in Deutschland eher nicht die Aussnahme ist.


Punkt 6: 

"suchtgefährdende Medien" Es gibt nicht einen einzigen wissenschaftlich fundierten Beweis für die Suchtgefahr bei WoW. Diese Meinung ist ein Ergebnis von manipulierenden Medien wie der Bildzeitung, der Fernsehsendung "Galileo" oder anderen, die mit reisserischen "Dokumentationen" auf der Jagd nach Einschaltquoten Panik verbreiten. (Übrigens genau das selbe mit der Schweinegrippe, die ist auch total harmlos, aber die Pharmaindustrie verdient sich mit nutzlosen Impfungen  nen goldenen Arsch)

Punkt 7:

Laut dem oben zitierten Artikel, wird die Altersbegrenzungsüberprüfung wegen dem in WoW "suggeriertem Alkoholkonsum" gefordert. Das ist absolut lachhaft, ich behaupte: Wer WoW spielt trinkt weniger, denn wer Samstag abend Stammraid hat, kann nich zum Feiern gehen.

Punkt 8:

Altersbegrenzungen ab 18 gehören abgeschafft. Den Eltern wird damit das Recht genommen ihre Kinder zu erziehen, ja regelrecht aus der Hand gerissen und somit jegliche Verantwortung genommen. Was kommt als Nächstes? Staatlich kontrollierte Essensregeln?? Deutschlandweit festgelegte Zu-Bett-Geh-Zeiten??? Taschenmesser ab 18??? 

Punkt 9:

Alle die hier über "Kiddies" meckern als seien es nur halbe Menschen, sollten sich in Grund und Boden schämen.
Nicht nur das sich Erwachsene genauso asozial und verantwortungslos wie Kinder, nein, die "Kiddies" sind die Politiker von morgen. Sie sind die Ärzte die in 20 Jahren eure Krampfadern behandeln, der Bäcker der euch in 20 Jahren die Semmel am Sonntag frisch macht, usw...! ICh möchte nicht abstreiten, dass es anstrengend sein kann mit einem 12 jährigen Raiden zu gehen, der nicht weiss was "Enrage" bedeutet, aber solche Pauschalurteile sind absolut ohne Niveau und treiben mich zur Weissglut




So wenn irgendjemand sich tatsächlich durch den Roman da oben gekämpft hat (Lieber V. ich hoffe du hast es getan und machst dir Gedanken darüber), dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr habt es geschafft.

Mfg K.


P.S.: Ich bin 15


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

sign @Nirantera sehr gut durch dachter Comment


----------



## Cybereule (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja , ich lese hier ja die inteligentesten Beiträge von 13-15 Jährigen =) 

Es ist eben tausend mal durchgekaut worden, immer das selbe Ergebnis: Manche meinen die Kiddys/Idioten sind Kinder, manche meinen Kiddys/Idioten gibts überall, manche meinen es sei genau umgekehrt als in Punkt 1 und sogut wie alle meinen Dr.Christian Pfeiffer ist ein Idiot...und das gleiche Schema findest du im nächsten Spiel, dass so große Massen an Spielern begeistert, es muss ja nicht WoW sein...


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

@Nirantera

Auch dickes Sign.


----------



## Widock (5. Oktober 2009)

Da bemängelt jemand, das keiner mehr raus geht.

Sitzt aber gerade selber vor dem Computer, schreibt in dieses Forum und spielt evtl. sogar WoW nebenbei.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nirantera, absolutes Sign.
Ich wuerde, wenn ich gerade ruhig und bedacht waere und nicht total aus dem Haus, so etwas aehnliches verfassen, was aber bei meinem Geisteszustand nicht moeglich ist gerade.




Volcrom schrieb:


> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und


Ich schreibs nochmal, in weniger freundlichen ton, da ich absolut gestresst bin :


> ACh, und dein Dreckskommentar ueber die Jugend gibt mir die moeglichkeit ueber das scheiss schulsysthem zu sprechen:
> Es schert die Leute einen DRECK wie die Jugend ausgebildet wird.
> Die aufklaerung ueber Bildungswege ist ABSOLUT UNZUREICHEND. Nach einem Bifi besuch waren wir (meine klasse, 3te, jetzt 4te Klasse Realgymnasium) genauso ratlos wie davor.
> Die hochgelobte 5 Tage Woche ist kein Zuckerschlechen - 3 Mal die Woche Schule bis 6, da 2 std pause zwischen den Stunden ist, und es desswegen total legal ist. Und dann noch solche unnoetigen sachen wie Bildnerische erziehung oder Werken,wegen denen ich 4 std herschenke. Die 2 std gehen wegen herumfahren und mitagsessen weg.
> ...


----------



## Weissnet (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



Ne Menge schnee und weggeworfene Spritzen auf Spielplätzen, so das schon klein Kinder den Umgang und sicheren gebrauch von nadeln lernen.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. Oktober 2009)

yeah wow wird ab 18
wenn das gesetz raus ist, kann ich es meinen kindern ja beruhigt kaufen da sie ja dann schon 20 sind^^

/ironie off

das wird ewig dauern bis das gesetz durchkommt und wenn dann stört das die kiddies doch auch nicht. dann lassen sich die 12 jahrigen cs von ihren großen geschwistern holen und machen da mist

mal ehrlich nichts kann die davon abhalten unter 18 zu spielen^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaffe vom sport her grade mal 2x die woche freund zum fussbalspielen zu treffen.
Aus dem hof wird man verjagt. Die alten Omas wollen Ruhe haben, um 6 Uhr ist es ja schon zeit zum schlafen.
Baumhaus? war ein traum von mir, der nie erfuellt wurde.
Schneeburgen werden kaputtgemacht. VOM HAUSWART, da es angeblich den Gehweg behindert.
Was sollen wir tun?
Einfach herumstehn, und reden?
Da fragen sich leute, warum Kinder zum Alkohol greiffen (Ich habs nie getan, aus Prinzip), Gewalt anwenden usw?

Die tolle hoppel-pony-hasenwelt der Kinder, die sich "Erwachsene" sich vorstellen exestiert nicht.


----------



## Gromma (5. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sehen, die größten Kiddies sind die Erwachsenen..
> 
> Ich selbst bin 15, und kenne einige Minderjährige die ebenfalls Vernunft und Anstand besitzen, somit kann ich diese Entscheidung oder was auch immer überhaupt nicht begrüßen..
> 
> Bei mir läuft aber eh alles über Eltern und ingame werde ich nicht für unter 18 gehalten.


Same here, kenne auch wirklich viele "Erwachsene" (sehr unangebrachte Beschreibung in diesen Fällen). Die benehmen sich wirklich wie kleine Kinder und spammen die ganze Zeit sinnloses Zeug im Handelschat. Sowas find ich kindisch und zudem sehr nerfig für Leute die normale Zocken wollen. Nunja das gibt es aber auch bei jüngeren Leuten. Demnach sollte man nicht immer mit Vorurteilen hantieren wie z.B. "Der is net 18, der is nen Kiddy" etc. etc.
So meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wirklich tolles comment Nirantera


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> (ohne jetz Radikale Gedanken zu erwirken)
> 
> Es wird mal wieder Zeit das die Menschen auf die Straße gehen und Demonstrieren damit die Politik malwieder sieht das das ein Demokratisches Land ist und diese Diktatorischen Elemente der Heutigen Politik nicht Akzeptabel sind.
> 
> Ja das wollte ich immer schonmal sagen.




/sign

Weil es kann nicht sein, dass man ein Spiel verbietet bzw. ab 18 macht nur weil von manchen Noten davon sinken. Bin selber 19 und hab mit 14 angefangen und hab trotzdem Gymnasium abschluss mit 2,4 Durchschnitt, war oft drausen mit Freunden hab gegrillt usw. Und vieler meiner Freunde gehts auch so. 
Ich sag nur meist sind die Alten die die wie Kiddys sind und immer schreien / flammen, weil sie denken das sie es besser wissen wie die jüngeren weil sie ja älter sind.

Und sie werden es hoffentlich nur so schaffen wie damals bei CS1.5 ; CS1.6 usw.

Und Christian Pfeifer, wenn ich von dem schon hör bekomm ich einen totalen Lachanfall -> hatte wohl keine schöne Jugend oder warum will er alles verbieten.


So long, so far!


----------



## 1337reroll (5. Oktober 2009)

Das selbe ist bei mir. 

Ich bin 16, okay, es ist bereits ein fortgeschrittenes Alter, aber da ich IMMER viel Wert auf Rechtschreibung lege und keine hohe Stimme habe, außerdem ein Voll-Blut-Raider bin, der auch im aktuellen Content oben mitmischt, hält mich keiner für unter 18.


MFG


----------



## Immondys (5. Oktober 2009)

Am lautesten schreien doch die Kräfte, die unsere Leute im Afgahnistankrieg sinnlos verheizen. ICH HAB DIE KRIEGS Jung´s nicht gewählt.


----------



## Teradas (5. Oktober 2009)

nirantera schrieb:


> Punkt 1:
> 
> WoW darf nicht pauschal für den Niedergang der deutschen Bildungspolitik verantwortlich gemacht werden, daran Schuld sind sowohl international orientiertes Konkurrenzdenken der Politiker sowie manglende pädagogische Ausbildung der Lehrer. Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass manche jungen Leute übers Zocken das Lernen vergessen, die Schuld liegt dann aber nicht bei dem Spiel, sondern bei den Eltern und dem Betroffenen selber. Ich zum Beispiel besuche die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums, spiele seit eineinhalb Jahren meine Shadow und mein Notendurchschnitt ist seit der 5. Klasse konstant gut.
> 
> ...


Viel besser kann man das gar nicht sagen!
Absolut /sign
In jeden Punkt.


----------



## Schlaviner (5. Oktober 2009)

Selbst wenn Blizz die Altersbeschränkung auf 18 anhebt....die Kiddys werden es trotzdem spielen -.-


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Und PS wenn WoW verboten wird. (USK 18)
Viel Spaß mit den ganzen Jugendlichen die nichts zu tun haben draußen, weil sie nicht dürfen weil irgendein Nachbar stresst oder sonstwas.
Die gehen dann bissl weiter fort von daheim und saufen sich die hucke zu und kommen ins Krankenhaus, oder sie randallieren vor Langeweile.

Wie sagte mein Vater: Lieber am PC hocken, als die nächste Bar um die Ecke zu besuchen und danach das Krankenhaus.


----------



## Raheema (5. Oktober 2009)

also ioch find diesen wort Kidy nicht ganz richtig 


es gibt auch  leute die sind 50 und benehmen sich richtig kindisch 

also ich find das stimmt nicht ganz!


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist "der Kern des Übels"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke da eher an die knapp 100.000 Schüler, die in den letzten paar Jahren die Hauptschule abgebrochen haben.
Da sollte man ansetzen.

Übrigens, ich unterschreite dieses Mindestalter weit, was mich nicht im Geringsten daran hindern würde, WoW zu spielen.

Achja, Zitat:
"Christian Pfeiffer, ohne Ahnung gegen Alles, der Mann ist göttlich :-)"


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

1337reroll schrieb:


> Das selbe ist bei mir.
> 
> Ich bin 16, okay, es ist bereits ein fortgeschrittenes Alter, aber da ich IMMER viel Wert auf Rechtschreibung lege und keine hohe Stimme habe, außerdem ein Voll-Blut-Raider bin, der auch im aktuellen Content oben mitmischt, hält mich keiner für unter 18.
> 
> ...



Ich werde auch des öfteren auf 21 geschätzt (leider nur online, da man im Reallife doch erkennt, dass ich "nur" 17 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - und da WoW ein Spiel ist, in dem man die Person gegenüber eher nicht kennt, sind Altersschätzungen hier eher vom geistigen Alter aus zu betrachten. Das ist also ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass geistiges Alter != dem Lebensalter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Blizz die Altersbeschränkung auf 18 anhebt....die Kiddys werden es trotzdem spielen -.-



Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Begriff "Kiddy" sich nicht durch ein bestimmtes Alter festlegen lässt. Also stimmt deine Aussage voll und ganz. Denn die Altersbeschränkung hindert die 18+ Kiddys nich am Zocken (:


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte was soll denn das.
WoW ist ja wohl kein Hauptgrund warum weniger Jugendliche auf den Straßen zu finden sind.
Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist aber bei mir im Jugendzentrum hängt der letzte Abschaum rum (wobei Abschaum in diesem Fall Jugendliche sind die zu fünft ein kleines 'Kind verprügeln).

Außerdem hat mir die 'Straße' nichts zu bieten, ich häng meistens eh in den Häusern meiner Freunde rum.

Und Suchtgefährdende Medien zu verbieten ist ja wohl mal ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, der Kleingeist sieht hier nur WoW und ähnliche Pc Spiele, aber wenn man mal ein bischen nachdenkt kommt man drauf , dass die Alkohol Werbungen ja mal wohl viel schlimmer sind als die ganzen Pc Spiele zusammen.
Oder wollt ihr mir echt sagen das WoW ein größeres Suchtpotenzial hat als Alkohol?

Ich hab keine Ahnung auf welchen verkorksten Servern ihr spielt aber in meiner gesamten Laufbahn ist mir nur ein 'Kiddy' untergekommen, dafür aber ne Menge besoffene/bekiffte Erwachsene.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich?
Wenn es ab 18 waere, wuerd ich es NICHT wieder kaufen.
Sonst waere das eine direkte bestaetigung, dass ich suechtig bin, und dass es schaedlich auf Jugendliche wirkt.
Da geh ich lieber in eine Kneipe, und verklage nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt den Pfeiffer.


----------



## Thufeist (5. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



Sehe ich genau so..
Das einzige was es gibt sind Jugendzentren denen es an allen Ecken an Mitteln fehlt.
Verdreckte Spielplätz, überall wo sich Jugendliche treffen bekommen sie einen Platzverweis etc.

Klar sind die Kids das irgendwo MIT Schuld.. aber was glaubt ihr warum viele so werden?!
Weil sie einfach nicht mehr wissen was sie sonst mit ihrer Zeit anstellen sollen weil sie überall *ungebetene Gäste* sind..

Und ich bin ehrlich, lieber sitzen die Jugendlichen zuhause und zocken, als das sie sich mit Drogen und Alkohol die Zeit vertreiben..


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Begriff "Kiddy" sich nicht durch ein bestimmtes Alter festlegen lässt. Also stimmt deine Aussage voll und ganz. Denn die Altersbeschränkung hindert die 18+ Kiddys nich am Zocken (:



RICHTIG! Allgemein ist der Bergiff "Kiddy" einer, den man einfach aus dem Sprachgebrauch tilgen sollte.. Kiddy ist NICHT definierbar, also gibt es auch eher niemanden, der ein Kiddy ist. Wer mir eine richtige Definition von Kiddy bringt, kriegt heute 2 Kekse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (5. Oktober 2009)

Die alles entscheidende Frage ist doch:

Können Erwachsene (ü. 18) denn nicht Süchtig werden?

Ach ich weiß:


Es schadet ihnen mit dem 18. Lebensjahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Daryst (5. Oktober 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Blizz die Altersbeschränkung auf 18 anhebt....die Kiddys werden es trotzdem spielen -.-



Wenn ich für jede dieser Aussage 1 € bekommen würde...fällt dir was auf..außer das ich kein Abi mehr machen muss, weil ich reich bin?^^
Ja, das dieser Beitrag vollkommen sinnfrei war und schon an die 1000000000 male in Threads wie diesen stand, da Leute die über 18 sind, meinen das sie Geistig auch schon dieses alter erreicht haben, aber an sozialer kompetenz doch eher noch im Kindergarten sind, wenn überhaupt schon so weit gekommen!
Ist es denn wirklich so umfassbar schwer, einen kommentar zu verfassen der auch mal was mit dem thema zu tun hat?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ab 18, wäre wie gesagt sinnfrei, da verbotenes nur noch interessanter wird und zusätzlich ist das geheule der 14-15 jährigen unverständlich inhaltlich aus meiner Sicht, da dieses Verbot eh nie in Kraft tritt,denn sobald zum Beispiel die nächste Bombe am Bahnhof knallt oder so(krasses Beispiel,ich weiß), wird das Thema wieder uninteressant!

MfG

PS:Meine Meinung

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten!^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=2154762

gelesen volcrom?


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Meine Güte was soll denn das.
> WoW ist ja wohl kein Hauptgrund warum weniger Jugendliche auf den Straßen zu finden sind.
> Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist aber bei mir im Jugendzentrum hängt der letzte Abschaum rum (wobei Abschaum in diesem Fall Jugendliche sind die zu fünft ein kleines 'Kind verprügeln).
> 
> ...



Danke ein gleich denkender wie ich.
Vertrittst wohl genau meine Meinung/Meinungsrichtung!


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Allgemein ist der Bergiff "Kiddy" einer, den man einfach aus dem Sprachgebrauch tilgen sollte.. Kiddy ist NICHT definierbar, also gibt es auch eher niemanden, der ein Kiddy ist. Wer mir eine richtige Definition von Kiddy bringt, kriegt heute 2 Kekse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jemand, der sich wie ein Kleinkind verhält, d.h. egoistisch, weinerlich und über alle Maßen selbstsüchtig?
*nachdenkeksengrapsch*


----------



## Zako13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal so...
Es gibt Jugendliche, die 14 sind und sich besser benehmen als manch 30 jähriger....
Deswegen find ich es schwachsinnig, weil ich selbst 15 bin und mich (mein ich ernst, weil das schon einige aus meiner ex-gilde gesagt haben) besser benehme als 40 jährige


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. Oktober 2009)

Hehe da fällt mir noch was geiles ein.

Alkohol ist eine schlimme und böße Sache... bis du 18 bist da verwandelt er sich in etwas Wunderbares


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld

Volcrom hat den Raum vor einigen Stunden verlassen ihm sind die argumente ausgegangen

heißt der im RL vielleicht Pfeiffer u das ist sein Troll

schlimm das der Mann den selben Vornamen hat


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> RICHTIG! Allgemein ist der Bergiff "Kiddy" einer, den man einfach aus dem Sprachgebrauch tilgen sollte.. Kiddy ist NICHT definierbar, also gibt es auch eher niemanden, der ein Kiddy ist. Wer mir eine richtige Definition von Kiddy bringt, kriegt heute 2 Kekse!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meerp (5. Oktober 2009)

Da sieht man mal wieder das manche Buffed-User nicht denken und eben sofort handeln...

Angenommen es gibt keine Minderjährigen mehr in WoW..:

Wird das Geheule groß sein.. es wird kaum was los sein, zumindest nicht wie es vorher war. 
Raids werden nicht mehr so schnell gefüllt werden und die Hauptstädte werden auch nicht mehr
so sehr besiedelt sein..

Aber ganz abgesehen davon.. WoW ist meines Erachtens nach nicht der Grund schlechter Noten..
viel mehr zB unser Bildungssystem das von vornherein in die FALSCHE Richtung geht.
Mit Druck bekommt man Leistung bzw. Schnell alle Schüler durch die Schule hätzen damit man
schnell wieder an Steuergelder kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch dazu kommt, dass die ganze "WoW-macht-euch-zu-killer-Geschichte" nur ablenken soll, vor dem
was wirklich Sache ist. (am Rande: nicht alle Jungendliche in Deutschland spielen WoW ;D )
Ihr könnt euch einreden was ihr wollt, jedoch ändert es nichts an der Tatsache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich wie ein Kleinkind verhält, d.h. egoistisch, weinerlich und über alle Maßen selbstsüchtig?
> *nachdenkeksengrapsch*



Immerhin jemand, der es nicht auf ein Alter beschränkt, danke. Aber sind das trotzdem alle Eigenschaften eines Kiddys? Egoistisch ist in manchen MOmenten auch notwendig, wenn ich nur an andere denke, werd ichs auch zu nix bringen - ist man deshalb gleich ein Kiddy? In meinen Augen gibt es dafür keine klare Definition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (5. Oktober 2009)

lächerlich? keine kiddys keine kiddys zomfg?D es gibt eltern . geschwister. freunde. fremde erwaschene die dirs für nen 10ner kaufen gehen das is kein problem an so ein spiel ranzukommen auch wenn ,man erst 8 is....
wie meinst du kommen 12 jährige an baller spiele die ab 16/18 sind?
hmm

das mit dem mindestalter wird wohl kaum einen abschrecken!


--------------------------
LASST das spiel beginnen sucht die rechtschreibfehler
3
2
1
GO


----------



## -Vardor- (5. Oktober 2009)

@Nirantera

Sehr schöner Beitrag.
Die besten Beiträge (und auch die welche am besten formuliert sind) kommen hier immernoch von Leuten zw. 13-17.
Also was ist mit den Kiddies.. naja einer wird schon noch kommen und seinen Senf dazu geben.. da sind die andern 10 halt dann auch mitdrin.


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich froh, dass ich in NRW wohne :b wenn sowas hier auch durchgesetzt wird, wirds anstrengender die Prepaidcards zu bekommen aber nicht unmöglich, mal ehrlich, wie viele Minderjährige spielen Counter Strike oder andere "Ballerspiele" so eine Altersfreigabe änder auf lange Sicht gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich wie ein Kleinkind verhält, d.h. egoistisch, weinerlich und über alle Maßen selbstsüchtig?
> *nachdenkeksengrapsch*



Dafür gibts schon ne andre Definition: Helmeppo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Mampf*


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (5. Oktober 2009)

vote for "Keine Jugendfreigabe"


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> vote for "Keine Jugendfreigabe"



Schön, dass du so viele Argumente in die Diskussion einbringst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Übrigens muss ich sagen: Solche Diskussionen machen mich süchtiger als z.B. WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Schön, dass du so viele Argumente in die Diskussion einbringst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alleine schon wegen der alterspanne in wow... und den beiträgen in /1 u. /2 .... also ich mein... viele was da geschrieben wird ist nicht jugendfrei...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> vote for "Keine Jugendfreigabe"



Okay dann bin ich auch dafür das Bücher eine Altersfreigabe bekommen Egdar Allan Poe gibt detailliert wieder wie man Menschen tötet 

Harry Potter werden Menschen getötet soll ich weiter machen 

Die Argumente bringen nix der Herr Pfeifer ist auf Hexenjagd mehr nicht


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> vote for "Keine Jugendfreigabe"



Wärst wohl einer der ersten der dann nich Spielen dürfte, gell ?

Und echt Brutal wieviel Argumente hier einflößen lässt, direkt beängstigend...


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. Oktober 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> alleine schon wegen der alterspanne in wow... und den beiträgen in /1 u. /2 .... also ich mein... viele was da geschrieben wird ist nicht jugendfrei...



Ein Bsp bitte mir ist da bis jetzt noch nix aufgefallen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> alleine schon wegen der alterspanne in wow... und den beiträgen in /1 u. /2 .... also ich mein... viele was da geschrieben wird ist nicht jugendfrei...



Tja sowas kann man Melden über ? gab letztens ne nette Bannwelle bei uns weil ich sag und schreibe 25 Spieler wegen rechtsradikalen u sexuell anrüchigen Beiträgen im /1 Channel von Ulduar gemeldet habe auch wenn es schon 23 Uhr war


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> alleine schon wegen der alterspanne in wow...



?! - Kontakt mit älteren Leuten, die mehr Erfahrungen haben kann für JUgendliche NUR gut sein.
Auch für ältere ist es von Vorteil mit Jugendlichen Kontakt zu haben, da sie teilweise auch nicht wissen, wie Jugendliche eigentlich heute so leben!



> und den beiträgen in /1 u. /2 .... also ich mein... viele was da geschrieben wird ist nicht jugendfrei...



a) Dafür gibt es GMs.
b) ein Kind, das es nicht verstehen soll, verstehts nicht, oder es weiss es eh schon.
c) Ein Jugendlicher verstehts eh.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. Oktober 2009)

und wie will man verhindern das zb Shamiden jeztt kein WoW mehr spielt? nimtme r sich halt kreiddkarte von seiner mutter :O


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (5. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig



Schäm dich! Wenn du mal Kinder hast bist du eben so schlimm. Hockst nur vorm PC und deine Kinder gucken mit traurigen Augen dir zu, wie du süße Hasen abschlachtest.  Sagst du dann zu deinen Kindern "LOL Noob", wenn es hinfällt. 

Bei manchen Leuten kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Die.Nachtelfe schrieb:


> Schäm dich! Wenn du mal Kinder hast bist du eben so schlimm. Hockst nur vorm PC und deine Kinder gucken mit traurigen Augen dir zu, wie du süße Hasen abschlachtest.  Sagst du dann zu deinen Kindern "LOL Noob", wenn es hinfällt.
> 
> Bei manchen Leuten kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.



Mit jemandem, der sich so ausdrückt, braucht man nicht versuchen, sinnvolle Diskussionen zu führen. Er hat was gegen "Kiddys" und schreibt selber, als wäre er grade in die Grundschule gekommen.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. Oktober 2009)

Was ist ein Kiddy ?

Nun dann mal los .............. 

kid --- Kind, Göre, Zicke, Jugendlicher

to kid around --- sich wie ein Kind verhalten, herumalbern wie ein Kind

childlike --- kindisch, aber nicht im Sinne von dumm, sondern "sich dem Alter entsprechend" verhalten

Billy the Kid wurde nicht so genannt weil er unheimlich jung gewesen ist, sondern weil er erheblich jünger ausgesehen hat als andere in dem Alter

Ergo ist ein "Kiddy" nichts weiter als jemand, der sich nicht seines Alters entsprechend verhält, jedenfalls wenn er oder sie aus dem Alter heraus ist, in dem man langläufig als "Kind" gilt.

Damit schließt sich der Kreis zu den ganzen "tollen" 18 bis 25-jährigen, die mit diesem Wort bzw. Attribut so gerne um sich werfen, nur um sich damit verzweifelt von eben jenen "Kindern" abzugrenzen, denen sie aber oftmals nur das Alter voraus haben, aber ganz sicher nicht die (geistige) Reife.

Punkt.


Zum eigentlichen Thema hab ich schon oft genug was geschrieben, aber es bringt nichts, wie man auch dieses Mal wieder sieht, denn es gibt immer Idioten, die wirklich nahezu jeden Thread mit OT und anderem Müll versauen.


EDIT: ähm sausage, Kontakt zu Älteren kann für Jüngere in jedem Fall nur gut sein ?

Ah ja, stimmt, es ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll, wenn Kids den Ältern beim Saufen oder Kiffen zuschauen, oder wie sie andere kleinholzen, klauen gehen oder sich mit Pillen volldröhnen, hast Recht.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (5. Oktober 2009)

@Volcrom

Ich denk mal das du Wählen gehen kannst und einer von dehnen bist die Scharz Gelb gewählt haben.Ich frage mich wo du gesehen hast das massiv gegen mangelde Bildung vor gegangen wird.Irgendwas verbieten ist keine Weiterbildung sondern nur ein förderung das gerade zu Spielen.Auserdem hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das man mit 12 bis 14 Jährigen manchmal besser zusammen spieln kann wie mit den sogenannten Erwachsenen.Ich denk mal du lebst noch ein bisssel in deiner Zeit,aber die haben sich leider geändert zu heute.Heute wird eben mehr vor dem PC gehockt.Und wenn du erwachsenenSpiel spielen willst dann such dir was anderes.


----------



## Nightmare66 (5. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie komisch finde ich das du wenn jemand argumente bringt -du eine bringst-er aber kindisch is wenn er auf deine andere bringt
obwohl das den tatbestand einer debatte erfüllen würde..
ich weiß ned aber mein 14 jahre alter  kleiner bruder könnte bestimmt meine eltern überreden ihre kreditkarte zu geben...und einfach weiter zu spielen
(solang seine noten im gymnasium gut sind denke ich auch das das in ordung is btw spielt er nebenei sogar noch fußball-ja er ist ein absoluter wundermensch)

dein text finde ich hat ähnlichkeit mit der :

-im übrigen finde ich sollte karthago zerstört werden rede 
-und die properganda  reden auf den vertrag von versai eines rechten deutschen politikers den du wahrscheinlich kennt

will der dir jetzt keine genaue angaben machen warum ich das so empfinde --weil ich keine lust drauf habe xD ne aber da müsste ich einen sehr langen post schreiben und das hier geht eh schon zu weit ins off...


/wink night


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. Oktober 2009)

Normale Schulen werden zu Ganztagsschulen, die Schüler müssen länger in der Schule bleiben,die Schüler griegen mehr Hausaufgaben auf als je zuvor, und dann beschweren sich die Politiker das die Kinder nicht mehr auf der Straße sind (die paar wenigen werden dann auch noch doof von den Erwachsenen angeguckt, denn wenn ein Jugendlicher jetzt noch auf der Straße ist dealt der bestimmt)


----------



## war_locker (5. Oktober 2009)

Falls WoW ab 18 freigegeben wird, dan werden sich die "Kinder" halt andere spiele suchenen alla Aion, HdRo und co.
Man müsste alle Onlinespiele ab 18 machen


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Was ist ein Kiddy ?
> 
> Nun dann mal los ..............
> 
> ...



Netter Ansatz, aber du versuchst grade, ein Wort über andere, ähnlich klingende Wörter zu definieren. Daweil kann die "Wortneuschöpfung" eine ganz andere Bedeutung haben. 
*über ein Beispiel grübel*
Z.B.: "I'm kidding" - Kidding bedeutet sowas wie "rumalbern", "Scherze machen" usw. - ähnlicher Klang, ganz andere Bedeutung. Also würde ich das nicht durch ähnlich klingende Wörter definieren. Also hab ich immernoch keine Definition dafür erhalten *Kekse zusammenrott*


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Normale Schulen werden zu Ganztagsschulen, die Schüler müssen länger in der Schule bleiben,die Schüler griegen mehr Hausaufgaben auf als je zuvor, und dann beschweren sich die Politiker das die Kinder nicht mehr auf der Straße sind (die paar wenigen werden dann auch noch doof von den Erwachsenen angeguckt, denn wenn ein Jugendlicher jetzt noch auf der Straße ist dealt der bestimmt)



Das mit den Ganztagsschulen ist ne prima Erklärung. Da ich selbst G8-Versuchskaninchen (1. Jahrgang, der es bekam => auch erste G8-Oberstufe) bin, kann ich da gute Beispiele nennen:
4x oder 5x Nachmittag sind Standart bei uns. Dazu schreiben wir 11 Klausuren pro SEMESTER! => 22 Klausuren pro Jahr. + maximal einen freien Nachmittag. Am Wochenende will man auch mal weggehen mit Kumpels, Party machen, Ausruhen => Unter der Woche wird gelernt, Hausaufgaben gemacht usw.

Bei guten 40 Kalenderwochen pro Schuljahr und 22 Klausuren.. naaaa.. 40/22 = ~2 => nichtmal alle 2 Wochen schreiben wir eine Klausur. Dazu noch lernen für Ausfragen, Exen usw. Und dann soll man noch viel Freizeit haben? Liebe Politiker, verlasst doch mal eure rosarote Mehr-Schule-Utopie und versetzt euch in die Schüler. Danke!

&#8364;: sollte ich mal wieder mehr Zeit haben (da die Klausuren aber bald beginnen, wir das nicht so bald sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), kann ich dazu auch mal ein paar DIN A4-Seiten volltexten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Netter Ansatz, aber du versuchst grade, ein Wort über andere, ähnlich klingende Wörter zu definieren. Daweil kann die "Wortneuschöpfung" eine ganz andere Bedeutung haben.
> *über ein Beispiel grübel*
> Z.B.: "I'm kidding" - Kidding bedeutet sowas wie "rumalbern", "Scherze machen" usw. - ähnlicher Klang, ganz andere Bedeutung. Also würde ich das nicht durch ähnlich klingende Wörter definieren. Also hab ich immernoch keine Definition dafür erhalten *Kekse zusammenrott*



Denken --> Schweigen

"I am kidding" leitet sich exakt von den Dingen ab, die ich angeführt habe, aber das zu erkennen .................... wo ist die Bedeutung anders ?

Kinder verhalten sich seltener ernst als Erwachsene, ergo scherzen sie öfter, sind zu selbigen aufgelegt, machen Witze, sind albern und nichts anderes beudetet "I am kidding", nämlich im eigentlich Sinne "Ich mein das nicht ernst", oder "Just kidding" --> "bin nur lustig/albern" oder wie auch immer.

Kreis geschlossen ?

Gut, dann nächstes Mal bitte besser informieren und noch mehr nachdenken.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (5. Oktober 2009)

*FÜR EIN ERWEITERTES SPIELVERBOT*

Ich begrüße diese Entscheidung sehr, das muss ich ehrlich sagen. Nicht weil ich Kontra Kinder bin, sondern weil es ein suchtgefährdetes, vertraglich gebundenes Spiel ist und ich der Meinung bin das es nur für Nutzer freigegeben werden sollte die ihre Verträge selbst unterzeichnen können. Nur wer kontrolliert das? Keiner. Die meißten Eltern gucken garnicht erst was ihre Kinder so treiben und stimmen jedem scheiss zu, sehr schade.

Man darf den Kindern nicht einfach das Spielen verbieten sondern muss ihnen auch Alternativen bieten, ihnen zeigen das es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt ihre Zeit zu vertreiben. Finde den Gedanken wie gesagt sehr gut und absolut richtig aber alles zu verbieten ist der falsche Weg. Die Eltern tragen extrem viel Mitschuld und das neue Verbot wird nichts ändern, da bin ich mir sicheer. Alkohol ist auch erst ab 18 und vor 2 Wochen am 14ten Geburtstag meines Bruders haben seine Freunde (die nciht älter sind) ihre Anwesenheit abgesagt weil wir Alkohol strikt verboten haben (als Beispiel).

Und zum Erstposter: Das die Zahl der spielenden Kinder erst seit dem gesunken ist ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Kinder hocken nicht NUR vor WoW sondern auch einfach sinnlos vor der Glotze, hocken (wenn sie draußen sind) nur rum, bauen Mist etc... Das resultiert aus Langeweile und nciht aus World of Warcraft.

Also denkt lieber erst genau darüber nach was ihr postet. Euer Kinderhass oder wo auch immer das herkommt sollte kein Grund für Überstürtztes Denken, Handeln oder auch Posten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und nun haut mir mal ordentlich böse Flames rein, ich werds verkraften   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,
euer Pelzknäul


----------



## Totebone (5. Oktober 2009)

@3minutenTerine


Das sind NIEMALS Freunde wenn die wegen sowas den Geburtstag absagen. 

Aber Grundsätzlich hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> @3minutenTerine
> 
> 
> Das sind NIEMALS Freunde wenn die wegen sowas den Geburtstag absagen.
> ...



Vorallem, weil sie mit 14 nur Saufen im Kopf haben, können das keine guten Freunde sein. Freunde haben auch in gewissem Maße eine "Vorbildrolle", und wenn die sich nur zusaufen wirds er auch bald tun und mit 14 saufen geht mal gar nicht :/


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Denken --> Schweigen
> 
> "I am kidding" leitet sich exakt von den Dingen ab, die ich angeführt habe, aber das zu erkennen .................... wo ist die Bedeutung anders ?
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben.. da hab ich mich irgendwie grade verdacht, mein Argument geht in deine Richtung, sollte es auch, nämlich, dass "Kiddy" eher eine andere Bedeutung hat, wenn es überhaupt eine hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur hab ich deine Aussagen irgendwie falsch interpretiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*doof bin*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage G8 war bis zur 12ten Klasse oder 

komisch hat in der DDR funktioniert (zu gut funktioniert die Regierung gibs nicht mehr ) in Sachsen war ab der wende auch Abi in der 12 aber die Jugend da hat trotz Schwarz Gelb bessere Perpektiven gehabt zum Teil lag wahrscheinlich an König Kurt.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (5. Oktober 2009)

Das musst du mir nciht sagen aber erklär das mal einem 14 Jährigen kleinen Jungen der sich auf einen Zeltabend mit Freunden gefreut hat =/ Verstezt euch mal in die Lage... Naja ist auch nicht Thema^^ ABER Fakt ist: Das Gesetz "Alkohol und Tabakwaren erst ab 18" hat diese Rotzlöffel nciht davon abgehalten selbiges an diesem Abend anderswo zu konsumieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur wegnehmen und keine Alternativen bieten ist keine Lösung. Vater Staat hätte die Bälger garantiert nicht zurechtgerückt, da haben die Eltern versagt und die müsste man sich packen, nicht die Kinder.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage G8 war bis zur 12ten Klasse oder


Jep


> komisch hat in der DDR funktioniert (zu gut funktioniert die Regierung gibs nicht mehr ) in Sachsen war ab der wende auch Abi in der 12 aber die Jugend da hat trotz Schwarz Gelb bessere Perpektiven gehabt zum Teil lag wahrscheinlich an König Kurt.


Das war vor meiner Zeit, kann ich nicht beurteilen und ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (5. Oktober 2009)

aja ein totaller Verbot hilft ja meistens und ist in jedem Fall die beste Lösung , weil ein paar in meinem Alter (15) nicht mit wow klar kommen soll ich auf mein lieblingscomputerspiel verzichten , was bei mir mit ca. 7 stunden WoW die Woche auch echt notwendig ist! (wer das glaubt is doof , und nicht stark genug sich auf eine Sinnvolle Lösung einzulassen )


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Das musst du mir nciht sagen aber erklär das mal einem 14 Jährigen kleinen Jungen der sich auf einen Zeltabend mit Freunden gefreut hat =/ Verstezt euch mal in die Lage... Naja ist auch nicht Thema^^ ABER Fakt ist: Das Gesetz "Alkohol und Tabakwaren erst ab 18" hat diese Rotzlöffel nciht davon abgehalten selbiges an diesem Abend anderswo zu konsumieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bier & Wein ist ab 16 *mööp* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mit 14 saufen.. echt nicht.. noch dazu dann rauchen.. naja, ihr Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

@3minuten terrine das Problem ist doch nicht nur einfach die Eltern wenn die keine Möglichkeiten haben ihren Kindern bessere Perspektiven zu bieten weil vorne u hinten das Geld fehlt bringt es auch nichts ihnen die Schuld zu geben.

Ich will nicht wissen wie weit die Krise noch ihre Kreise zieht aber die die sie verursacht haben sitzen in dem Moment auf ihren Kaschmirsofa in ihrer Schweizer Villa und lachen sich über die Politiker schlapp. Ihre Kinder sind auch versorgt und brauchen sich keine Sorgen machen um ihre Zukunft da geht man auch nicht demotiviert in die Privat Schule.

Aber den kleinen Mann der jeden Tag Überstunden fahren muß und Lohnkürzungen (aus Angst seinen Job zu verlieren) hinnimmt hat nicht die Möglichkeiten mit seinem Kind was zu unternehmen o seinem Kind den Fussballverein o den Begabtenunterricht zu bezahlen.


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Kramatieklärher schrieb:


> aja ein totaller Verbot hilft ja meistens und ist in jedem Fall die beste Lösung , weil ein paar in meinem Alter (15) nicht mit wow klar kommen soll ich auf mein lieblingscomputerspiel verzichten , was bei mir mit ca. 7 stunden WoW die Woche auch echt notwendig ist! (wer das glaubt is doof , und nicht stark genug sich auf eine Sinnvolle Lösung einzulassen )




Daran merkt man, daß WoW verblödet...


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @3minuten terrine das Problem ist doch nicht nur einfach die Eltern wenn die keine Möglichkeiten haben ihren Kindern bessere Perspektiven zu bieten weil vorne u hinten das Geld fehlt bringt es auch nichts ihnen die Schuld zu geben.
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen wie weit die Krise noch ihre Kreise zieht aber die die sie verursacht haben sitzen in dem Moment auf ihren Kaschmirsofa in ihrer Schweizer Villa und lachen sich über die Politiker schlapp. Ihre Kinder sind auch versorgt und brauchen sich keine Sorgen machen um ihre Zukunft da geht man auch nicht demotiviert in die Privat Schule.
> 
> Aber den kleinen Mann der jeden Tag Überstunden fahren muß und Lohnkürzungen (aus Angst seinen Job zu verlieren) hinnimmt hat nicht die Möglichkeiten mit seinem Kind was zu unternehmen o seinem Kind den Fussballverein o den Begabtenunterricht zu bezahlen.





In was für einer armen Welt lebst du bitte, wenn du Geld für die Perspektivlosigkeit der Kinder und Jugend heutzutage anführst.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> In was für einer armen Welt lebst du bitte, wenn du Geld für die Perspektivlosigkeit der Kinder und Jugend heutzutage anführst.



In dieser reelen Welt.


----------



## Kerodos (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber es wird wie bei jedem anderem Theard des gleichen Thema so seindie jungen werden sich rechtfertigen und die Erwachsenen regen sich auf (WARNUNG BIN 15 jahre alt)
also das ist ehrlich gesagt der Größte schwachsin sollche Gesetzte zu verfassen das machen politiker nur damit sie in den augen der erwachsenen besser darstehen oder glaubt ihr das sich jemand daran halten wird.
Also ich hab selbst ne Freundin gehe in eine HTL (das ist ne Schulrichtung in Österreich) und habe ein sehr gutes leben und ich spiele ich sehr selten wow weil ich lernen muss oder mir meiner Freundin Chatte ausgehe usw, 

(übrigens ich wone an nem FLuss da hab ich schon ein baumhaus und ein Floss baut also braucht ihr nicht denken das immer alle kellerkinder sind)
den das Baumhausbauen ist mit 14 vorbei die Hütten die wass über 14 jährige baun wird normal für was anderes verwendet ^^)
also ihr erwachsenen solltet nicht imme alles glauben was in der Politik erzählt wird


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal lieber TE hat man dir ins Gehirn Ge****?

Soll das Ein April scherz sein?

zum Drölf Drilliandensten mal  es gibt auch 40 Jährige die sich wie ein "Kiddie" benehmen es zählt *nicht* das Körperliche Alter sondern das *GEISTIGE* Alter. 

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und habe kein Problem damit wenn ein 12-14 Jähriger in meiner Gilde ist und/oder der Tank ist wenn er seinen Char Beherscht dann ist mir das Körperliche Alter Scheiß Egal.

Das einzige worüber man sich amüsiert ist dann die Piepsige leicht weibliche Stimme im TS wenn sich dann herraus stellt dass die vermeintlich "Weibliche" Stimme in Wirklichkein "Männlich" ist.

ich hoffe dass ich mir nun nicht den Hass einiger User hier zugezogen habe

mfg


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Jep
> 
> Das war vor meiner Zeit, kann ich nicht beurteilen und ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht
> 
> ...



In der DDR war die erweiterte Oberschule (hier Gym) bis zur 12 es konnte jeder hin der 2.5 als Notendurchschnitt hatte.

Es war eine Gesamtschule 1-4 Grundschule 4-10 Oberschule mann konnte aber nach der 8ten gehen(oder wurde gegangen falls man Eltern hatten die auffällig waren) und seine Lehre machen.

Gut um die Erweiterte Oberschule zu besuchen durften man auch nicht Staatskritisch sein und an den außerschulischen Aktivitäten teilgenommen haben also FDJ Dienst 

nachteil ganz klar man mußte eine extrem staatliche Hörigkeit haben (unsere Partei hat immer Recht u so)

Aber in dem Hinblick auf ein finanziertes Studium hat man diese Pille gern geschluckt man wurde von den Eltern darauf hin gewiesen das man bei gewissen Sachen die Klappe halten sollte.

Und in der DDR wurden auch viele Sachen verboten Micky Maus zum Beispiel war ein faschistisches Propagandablatt und die Aufkleber da drine Machen süchtig und verleiten die Kinder und Jugendliche zu Gewalt.

Hmm irgendwie seh ich paralellen


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Kerodos schrieb:


> also ich hab hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber es wird wie bei jedem anderem Theard des gleichen Thema so seindie jungen werden sich rechtfertigen und die Erwachsenen regen sich auf (WARNUNG BIN 15 jahre alt)
> also das ist ehrlich gesagt der Größte schwachsin sollche Gesetzte zu verfassen das machen politiker nur damit sie in den augen der erwachsenen besser darstehen oder glaubt ihr das sich jemand daran halten wird.
> Also ich hab selbst ne Freundin gehe in eine HTL (das ist ne Schulrichtung in Österreich) und habe ein sehr gutes leben und ich spiele ich sehr selten wow weil ich lernen muss oder mir meiner Freundin Chatte ausgehe usw,
> 
> ...



1. Mach dir bitte ein anderes Signaturbild! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ist des eine ziemlich gute Diskussion, hier diskutiert jeder begründet und es gibt viele Ältere, die sich auch auf die Seite der "Jungen" schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ist das Kellerkinder-Denken völliger Schwachsinn. Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, liegt es auch daran, dass die Kinder weniger Zeit haben, dass sie nicht mehr so viel draußen sind.
4. Zeigt eine Freundin nicht unbedingt, dass man sozial kompetent ist (um es mal so auszudrücken)
5. Für was werden denn die Hütten benutzt, die 14-jährige bauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> In dieser reelen Welt.




Blödsinn. 

Perpektiven werden nicht durch die monetäre Befriedigung des Einzelnen erreicht, sondern durch eine gesetzte Herausforderung. 
Und wenn du jemanden alles bietest, hat er/sie keinen Reiz nach Besserem zu streben.

Geld ist kein Argument, warum der Jugend heute die Perspektive fehlt. 
Es ist vielmehr das Elternhaus und die Gesellschaft im allgemeinen, welche hier Perspektiven anbieten sollte. Und nicht das Geld. 
Schnöder Mammon ;-)


----------



## Islanzadiy (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke das die meisten Eltern sich nicht darum kümmern was ihre KInder im Netz treiben damit sie ihre Ruhe haben;
oder weil sie sich damit gar nicht wirklich auseinander setzen wollen!

und @ Tweetycat280    
man braucht nicht viel Geld um mit seinen Kindern etwas zu unternehmen( im Wald toben, Brettspiele, oder Kekse backen geht zb auch) 


@quak
Ohne Geld geht heute nicht mehr viel was die Zukunft betrifft! wenn dein Kind was werden soll musst du da auch Investieren ist leider so


Ausserdem nehme ich das zurück das WOW ab 18 ok ist!
Wenn man das so liest was hier teilweise geschrieben wird, Hut ab! Ich habe mit 15/16 noch nicht so gedacht wie manch einer hier!


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> 1. Mach dir bitte ein anderes Signaturbild!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zu 2.: 

Du denkst zu sehr ind Kategorien. "die Älteren". So einfach ist es nicht. Leider...


----------



## Kramatieklärher (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Daran merkt man, daß WoW verblödet...




Aha intressant Wie komonikativ du bist mich gleich als blöd zu bezeichnen , heißt das es die mehrheit der Menschheit auch blöd ist 

Ich hab mit 12 Jahren einen IQ von 127 gehabt und daraus geht hervor das ich überdurchschnittlich Intelligent bin , habe ein wunderbares Leben treibe gerne Sport hab viele Freunde und in der Schule leufts auch supi

So ... wen ich nun 3 mal iner Woche für ca. 2 stunden spielen will dan tu ich das auch ,
Ausserdem hab ich auch noch 2 Freunde in meiner Schule die ebenfalls gerne und soweit ich weiß auch in abständen WoW spielen .

Und jetzt sag nicht vonwegen anders ginge es nicht

In China kann man soweit ich weiß nur 2 oder3 Stunden am Tag spielen dan friert der Account für 1 tag ein das wäre doch zb. nä super Lösung!

Oder Blizz überprüft wie viel jmd. spielt und Benachrichtigt dan irgendwelche Sozialpedagogen die bei einem dan Vorbeischauen oder sonst was und schaun ob es dem jenigen noch gut geht , so gäbs auch ein paar Arbeitsplätze mehr ( kla kostet das Geld , aber wozu zahlen meine Eltern Steuern ?!)


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> Perpektiven werden nicht durch die monetäre Befriedigung des Einzelnen erreicht, sondern durch eine gesetzte Herausforderung.
> Und wenn du jemanden alles bietest, hat er/sie keinen Reiz nach Besserem zu streben.
> ...



Dass es nur Geld ist, hat er nicht gesagt, so weit ich des richtig interpretiert habe *hoff* - aber Geld ist auch ein Faktor. Ein ziemlich wichtiger Faktor. Und damit ist nicht nur das Geld der Privatpersonen gemeint. Auch das fehlende Staatsgeld, oder vorallem das, ist ein Faktor. Hat der Staat wenig Geld, so kann er weniger in Bildung investieren. 
=> Mögliche Konsequenzen: Schulreformen wie z.B. das G8, auch um Lehrer einzusparen. Änderungen an den Schulordnungen vom Kultusministerium.
Auch die Schulen haben Geldmangel.
=> Lehrermangel. Teilweise Einstellung inkompetenter Lehrer. Gewisse Fächer können evtl. nicht mehr angeboten werden.
=> Schüler müssen auf andere Schulen oder sie können nicht ihre wirklich guten Fächer nehmen.

Geld kein Faktor?


----------



## Captain Jack (5. Oktober 2009)

WAS WoW ab 18??

Also bitte ich bin 15 und bei mir in der SChule (nebebei ein Gymnasium) haben ALLE (außer mir natürlich) schon mit 13 angefangen zu saufen. Und wenn sie ALLE Onlinespiele ab 18 machen (oder eben nur WoW) wird Blizzard, und alle anderen Produzenten wohl auch,  wohl eben doch ein hübsches Sümmchen verlangen müssen, denn gerechtfertig ist diese Argumentation nicht.
Es gibt halt Gelegenheitsspieler, und welche die länger Spielen nur weil sie halt nix zu tun haben, egal wie Alt sie sind.
Und in meiner Klasse kommen die sowieso schon an die härtesten Killerspiele (FarCry, Killzone, Deep Space usw) ran, also bringt das eh nix.
Ich meine ja, wenn man bei uns schon ab 16(wurde das schon geändert) Bier trinken darf, dann ist es doch wohl egal, ob man in WoW schon ab 12 virtuelles Bier trinken darf.

Und wenn ich geanuso argumentiere, wie die Politiker, das uns diese Spiele schaden, na dann sollen sie diese Spiele doch verbieten, im Gegenzug sollten sie sich aber selben auch verbieten, den Politkier schaden uns ja in gewisser hinsicht auch^^ (Hart 4, die Wirschaftskrise hat noch ne gute Kariere vor sich^^ und was es sonst noch für Gesetzt gibt, die mir als 15 Jähriger unverständlich sind )

Also der Verbot bringt eh nix, da es eltern gibt denen es schei..egal ist und es gibt welche die das nicht erlauben.
BTW: Wählt mal andere Parteien, die mal aufhören NUR versprechungen zu machen, die Gamerszene ist auch bei den erwachsenen sehr groß, es wird zu geraumer Zeit genug Proteste geben, ich wähl mit 19 sowieso die Parateinpartei^^^^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Und beschwert euch ja nicht so über mich wenn euch etwas nicht passt, jeder hat seine eigene meinung und ich bin halt noch 15 und politik verwirrt mich doch noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Achja, die Politiker sollten mal das G8 ändern, dadurch haben wir schüler weniger zeit, und mehr druck durch entscheidungen, wohl der größte Fehler der Bildungspolitik, also wenn die Politiker nicht verboten gehören sollten^^


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> @quak
> Ohne Geld geht heute nicht mehr viel was die Zukunft betrifft! wenn dein Kind was werden soll musst du da auch Investieren ist leider so




Ok, falsch verstanden.

Das eine gewisse Absicherung im Leben sein muß, davon ist hier nicht die Rede. 

Es geht um Perspektiven, besser: Was wird aus deinem/seinem Leben. Geld ist manchmal hilfreich, aber macht nicht glücklich.
Nur weil du dein Kind in den Sportverein schicken kannst (was bei Gott nicht die Welt kostet), wird es noch lange nicht glücklich oder gar ein produktives, engagiertes Individuum unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Zu 2.:
> 
> Du denkst zu sehr ind Kategorien. "die Älteren". So einfach ist es nicht. Leider...



Du hast wohl nicht viele meiner Posts gelesen, wenn du das über mich schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> In was für einer armen Welt lebst du bitte, wenn du Geld für die Perspektivlosigkeit der Kinder und Jugend heutzutage anführst.



Die Wahrheit ist schlimm oder???

Hab es selber erlebt habe nach meiner Zeit beim Bund an einer Hochschule eine 2 Jährige Weiterbildung gemacht und die Masse der Studierenden da wurde von Papi finanziert und zwar komplett obwohl die Null Bock hatten und den Unterricht gestört haben. Und denen wird alles auf dem Silbertablett geliefert na klar gab es auch paar Studenten die aus nicht so tollen Verhältnissen gekommen sind aber die haben wenigstens ran geklotzt weil sie wissen worum es geht. Bloß das Problem o die Frage ist wer wird den Job in Firma xy bekommen der Papi ist reich u hat Beziehungen Typ (mit miesen Noten) oder der der ran geklotzt hat u aus einer Arbeiterschicht kommt. 

Hmm die Frage beantwortet sich von selbst 


Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast Geld regiert die Welt nicht wir zig Millionen werden ausgebeutet aber andere scheffeln jeden Tag zig Mille


Tante Edith sagt noch: Ja klar Geld allein nützt dem Kind auch nix , da Problem was ich sehe ist das Eltern die Zeit für die Kids fehlen weil sie Arbeiten müssen ohne Ende um allein die Miete+Nebenkosten, das Auto, die Lebensmittel und Pflichtversicherungen zu bezahlen Vergnügen u Weiterbildung ist da noch nicht mit drin . Wenn sie dann vor der Bedrohung des Jobsverlustes stehen wirds noch schlimmer. Wenn sie wüßten ah der Staat sorgt dafür das mein Kind egal aus welchem Sozialen Umfeld es kommt die Möglichkeit bekommt, Abi zu machen (mit Hausaufgabendienst) und kostlos auf die Uni zu gehen hätten sie einge Sorgenfalten weniger da sie dafür nicht noch sparen müssen. 

Und es gibt Länder wo das sehr gut funktioniert Norwegen zB


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (5. Oktober 2009)

So arm ist Deutschland noch nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und seine Kinder beschäftigen ist eine Frage der eigeninitiative und Kreativität der Eltern, nicht zuletzt auch ihrer Autorität. Das benötigt keine Euronen sondern bissel Arsch in der Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Islanzadiy (5. Oktober 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> und ich bin halt noch 15 und politik verwirrt mich doch noch etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast Geld regiert die Welt nicht wir zig Millionen werden ausgebeutet aber andere scheffeln jeden Tag zig Mille



Leider wahre Worte. Und vorallem am Studium sieht man, dass es schwer ist, ohne Geld weit zu kommen. Mich kotzt es sowas von an zu sehen, wie manche Menschen alles in den Arsch geblasen kriegen - von saufen, übern Führerschein und das Auto bis zum Studium und der ersten eigenen Wohnung. Solche Leute sollten mal richtig auf die Schnauze fallen!


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Dass es nur Geld ist, hat er nicht gesagt, so weit ich des richtig interpretiert habe *hoff* - aber Geld ist auch ein Faktor. Ein ziemlich wichtiger Faktor. Und damit ist nicht nur das Geld der Privatpersonen gemeint. Auch das fehlende Staatsgeld, oder vorallem das, ist ein Faktor. Hat der Staat wenig Geld, so kann er weniger in Bildung investieren.
> => Mögliche Konsequenzen: Schulreformen wie z.B. das G8, auch um Lehrer einzusparen. Änderungen an den Schulordnungen vom Kultusministerium.
> Auch die Schulen haben Geldmangel.
> => Lehrermangel. Teilweise Einstellung inkompetenter Lehrer. Gewisse Fächer können evtl. nicht mehr angeboten werden.
> ...




Klar ist Geld in dem von dir gebracheten Beispiel ein Faktor. 
Und so wie du es hier anbringst, hat es auch Sinn. Schulen müssen verbessert werden. Dem Lehrermangel muss entgegengewirkt werden. 


Mir ging es bei meiner Aussage eher darum klarzumachen, daß es nicht am Geld allein liegen kann, wenn jemand keine Perspektiven hat.
Da ist eher das Elternhaus gefragt, dem Kind Perspektiven zu bieten. Und die kann man auch mit weniger Geld bieten. Oder besser, wenn Papi sich halt mal nicht seine 2 Schachteln Zigaretten kauft, sondern das Geld lieber in seine Kinder investiert und sich auch mal Zeit für seine Kinder nimmt. 
Die Flucht der Kinder/Jugendlichen in eine Welt wie WoW kommt nicht von irgendwo...


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Klar ist Geld in dem von dir gebracheten Beispiel ein Faktor.
> Und so wie du es hier anbringst, hat es auch Sinn. Schulen müssen verbessert werden. Dem Lehrermangel muss entgegengewirkt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist das Elternhaus der Faktor schlechthin. Dort bekommt das Kind ja seinen, sagen wir mal "Rohschliff" - durch Faktoren wie Geld kann man es auch noch "Veredeln" und alles Potenzial aus dem Kind herausschöpfen!
Und Zeit für seine Kinder nehmen ist das Wichtigste. Eine Familie mit funktionierenden Eltern - Kind - Beziehungen sind das höchste Gut auf der Erde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte auch nicht weiter so unbekümmert leben, wenn ich mit meiner ganzen Familie nicht eine so gute Beziehung hätte!


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Das musst du mir nciht sagen aber erklär das mal einem 14 Jährigen kleinen Jungen der sich auf einen Zeltabend mit Freunden gefreut hat =/ Verstezt euch mal in die Lage... Naja ist auch nicht Thema^^ ABER Fakt ist: Das Gesetz "Alkohol und Tabakwaren erst ab 18" hat diese *Rotzlöffe*l nciht davon abgehalten selbiges an diesem Abend anderswo zu konsumieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wirf mit solchen Wörtern um dich, weil du warst auch mal ein Kind. (Ok Rotzlöffel ist evtl. lustig angedacht aber Bälger ist einfach nicht angebracht)!



quack schrieb:


> Daran merkt man, daß WoW verblödet...



Nein, eigntl das Gegenteil, weil er weiß wie man Ironie verwendet. Und das wiederum ist Intelligent.


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Tante Edith sagt noch: Ja klar Geld allein nützt dem Kind auch nix , da Problem was ich sehe ist das Eltern die Zeit für die Kids fehlen weil sie Arbeiten müssen ohne Ende um allein die Miete+Nebenkosten, das Auto, die Lebensmittel und Pflichtversicherungen zu bezahlen Vergnügen u Weiterbildung ist da noch nicht mit drin . Wenn sie dann vor der Bedrohung des Jobsverlustes stehen wirds noch schlimmer. Wenn sie wüßten ah der Staat sorgt dafür das mein Kind egal aus welchem Sozialen Umfeld es kommt die Möglichkeit bekommt, Abi zu machen (mit Hausaufgabendienst) und kostlos auf die Uni zu gehen hätten sie einge Sorgenfalten weniger da sie dafür nicht noch sparen müssen.
> 
> Und es gibt Länder wo das sehr gut funktioniert Norwegen zB




Den vorigen Absatz zu kommentiern spar ich mir, weil wir wohl das gleiche denken, aber anders versuchen zu erklären und uns da nicht näher kommen werden. ;-)


Das Problem hast du beinah richtig erkannt. 

Was du nicht übersehen darfst ist aber, daß Eltern auch eine Verpflichtung haben. Und zwar ihre Kinder zu erziehen, sie auf die Zukunft vorzubereiten und ihnen das Rüstzeug dafür mitzugeben.

Nicht nur mit finanziellen Mitteln. Sondern vorallem moralisch und sozial.


Seis drum. ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Klar ist Geld in dem von dir gebracheten Beispiel ein Faktor.
> Und so wie du es hier anbringst, hat es auch Sinn. Schulen müssen verbessert werden. Dem Lehrermangel muss entgegengewirkt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Gut wenn die Eltern Hartz4-Empfänger sind (ich meine keine Sozialschmarotzer) welche Perspektiven gibs du den Kindern (wenn denen in der Schule schon gesagt wird Ihr werdet eh nichts) 

wenn das Kind die 8 Klasse erreicht hat kommt von den Eltern schon die Forderung geh bitte Arbeiten wir können es uns nicht länger leisten wenn die Eltern die angesprochenen Sozialschmarotzer sind ist es sogar noch schlimmer die juckt es nicht Hauptsache Kindergeld fürn Alk einstecken.

Wenn die Politik an dem System was ändern will warum tun sie nicht, nein sie nehmen lieber den Weg des geringern Widerstands vorallem wenn man vom eigentlichen Problem damit ablenken kann.

Beim anderen weg müßten sie sich eingestehen das sie Riesenfehler in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben aber wer tut das schon könnte ja Stimmen kosten.


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Nein, eigntl das Gegenteil, weil er weiß wie man Ironie verwendet. Und das wiederum ist Intelligent.




Zeig mir, wo in diesem Absatz Ironie ist, und ich geb dir 10g. ;-)

Scherz beiseite. Dachte mir bei seinem Nick auch zuerst das sei Ironie, konnte aber keine orten...


----------



## Brannys (5. Oktober 2009)

Wer glaubt, es gebe dann keine kleinen Plagen mehr in WoW, die noch weit unter 18 Jahren sind, der ist sicherlich auf dem Holzweg im Wald von Elwynn.

Viele Eltern spendieren ihren Plagen WoW, samt PC, damit sie ihnen nicht auf den Wecker gehen, oder diese Plagen kennen den Account ihrer Eltern, oder des Elternteil. Oder sie kennen jemanden, der alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt und zocken da rum.

Spielen erst ab 18 Jahren und mit Kreditkarte bezahlen, das ist genauso ein Lachsack, wie rauchen und Alkohol ab 18.
Und wie viele Minderjährige rauchen und saufen, als gebe es kein morgen ?

Die Politiker können doch beschließen was sie wollen, nur damit die sagen können " wir haben ja was gemacht", was dann auch noch dreister Weise eine erneute Diätenerhöhung rechtfertigen soll.

Aber Theorie und Praxis sind und bleiben zwei verschiedene Welten, deshalb wird ein Verbot unter 18 Jahren WoW zu spielen sicherlich nicht greifen, die kleinen Strolche wissen bereits jetzt schon, mit einem lächeln im Gesicht, wie sie das locker umgehen können.

Und mal ganz im Ernst, wie viele Minderjährige zahlen denn den monatlichen Beitrag bei WoW selbst vom Taschengeld ?
Die bekommen die Software zum Geburtstag, oder Weihnachten, dann zahlen die lieben Eltern den monatlichen Beitrag.

Und liebe Politiker, die Eltern sind bereits über 18 Jahre alt, also was wollt ihr denn da verbieten, oder ändern ?

Viele Eltern sind doch heute froh, wenn ihre Plagen nicht auf der Strasse rumhängen und rauchend saufen, oder aus lange Weile alte Leute krankenhaus prügeln, oder kleine Kinder in Gullischächte zum sterben ablegen, nachdem sie sie vergewaltigt haben,weil es cool ist ( siehe heutige Nachrichten ),
Im heimischen Zimmer hingegen machen sie keinen Unsinn, sind leicht kontrollierbar und sie erfreuen sich an WoW. Das lassen sich nun mal gerne viele Eltern was kosten, also werden diese Eltern auch weiterhin ihren Plagen WoW erlauben, ob diese unter 18 Jahre sind, oder nicht.
Leider haben diese dann keine Zeit mehr benehmen und anstand zu lernen und labern dann wie ein gehirnloses Gezücht Mitspieler in WoW von der Seite an, als kämen sie grad aus der Höhle gekrochen und haben dabei die Entwicklung der Menschheit verpasst.

Und wenn WoW nicht die Igno-Funktion im Spiel erfunden hätten, Gott hätte es sicherlich bereits nachträglich eingerichtet.


----------



## Mandelin (5. Oktober 2009)

Merkt ihr was?? früher war es der Blues, dann war es der Rocken Roll, dann leute mit langen Haaren... und jetzt unser heiß geliebtes Hobby...  scheise die Gesellschaft brocht doch immer wen dem se ans Bein pissen kann wenn mal was Mist läuft...

...das Prinzip des Südenbocks ist uns doch allen Bekannt....

...Der Jäger ist an allem Schuld...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eklan (5. Oktober 2009)

Loool ! Nur mal so ne frage, aber bin ich mit meinen 2 Stunden Wow knapp alle 2 Tage auch potenziell süchtig ? Dann muss Fernsehen aber bei manchen Leuten auch ab 18 oder ? XD Ich glaub die haben im Moment sowieso wichtigeres zu tun als mit WoW ab 18. Z.B. Alkohol Konsum oder Rauchen oder Gewalt überall oder auch vielleicht ein bisschen die Wirtschaftskrise ? ^^ Ich finde die Politiker habe sie nicht mehr alle und müssen immer irgendetwas machen. Zudem könnten die Eltern sich auch mal darum sorgen oder ? es gibt das so ein lustiges Teil das nennt sich Sicherung und befindet sich im Sicherungkasten XD. Hat der Vater eines Freundes auch immer gemacht. Er wollte nicht aufhören zu spielen zack Sicherung aus und ruhe ist ^^.


----------



## Cheerza (5. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Das mit WoW ab 18 ist nur in Gespräch weil die Politk das Marode Bildungsystem nicht in den Griff bekommt. Und das wird halt was gesucht was kaum Geld kostet aber das gewhine der "Bildungsexperten" stillt.



Richtig erkannt!!! Die wollen ablenken. Durch sowas kann man vlt die breite masse ne weile stillen aber es löst das Problem Mangelnde Bildung nicht!...
Genau wie das mit den Hartz 4 empfängern...Ich denke mal so ein Leben zu Leben ist nicht das tollste die sind ja die miesesten schlucker...klar gibts ausnahmen...aber gibts doch überall mensch.
Wieder ne ablenkung...wie wärs wenn wir mal von den 400 euro monatlich absehen und auf millionengehälter schauen.

Greetz


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Genau deswegen bin ich dafür, daß WoW ab 18 wird.

Nicht wegen den Kindern und Jugendlichen, welche sich darin verlieren.

Sondern wegen diesen "Eltern", welche damit einfach ihre Kinder beschäftigen, damit sie "Ruhe" vor ihnen haben und sich weiter nicht um sie kümmern müssen.

Und das hat nix mit Geld zu tun. ;-)


----------



## Syrras (5. Oktober 2009)

Es ist nicht nur wichtig in Bildung zu investieren, sondern auch mit dem Geld zu haushalten!

Deutschland ist gross darin sowohl in Bildung als auch in Gesundheit überdurchscnittlich viel zu investieren, aber durch den bürokratischen Überhang wird letztlich viel weniger damit erreicht!

Weltmeister nur noch im bürokratisch umverteilen, nach zig internen Kassen in den Schulbehörden ist für die Schulen selbst kaum noch Geld für Bücher da, bei einem vielfachen an Kosten von vergleichbarer Bildung in anderen Ländern.


----------



## TMSIDR (5. Oktober 2009)

muhahaha... genau weg die kinder von wow, sollen die doch sinnvoll ihre freizeit verbringen, wieder raus mit denen, saufend rumlungernd, denkt nur an all die verlassenen supermarkt/tankstellenparkplätze... lasst diese assibratzen wieder auf die gesellschaft los, wer soll denn sonst die parkanlagen und spielplätze vermüllen, anstatt massenweise bitsandbytes zu killen sollen die doch ma wieder was produktives tun nen obdachlosen anzünden oder so, noch en paar mehr gedankenlose mitläufer für alle die die sie brauchen, rein in all die tausend jugendzentren mit staatlich finanzierten sozialarbeitern, für die in letzter zeit bekanntlich so viel kohle locker gemacht wurde und von denen es daher auch soviele gibt...
denn sobald wir ihnen das spielen verbieten werden sie alle lächelnd die maus beiseite legen und stattdessen zu Satre greifen, denn schließlich wissen wir ja alle das die elterliche kontrolle des spielverhaltens vollends funktioniert und kein kind je ein spiel zocken würde von dem seine eltern A) nix wissen und  keine einverständnis dazu gegeben haben...

so nu ma Ironie off; es glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft einer das dieser populistische vorschlag, von dem in bayern jeden tag mehrere veröffentlicht werden auch nur irgendwie erfolgreicher sein wird als all die vorhergegangenen?!


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt!!! Die wollen ablenken. Durch sowas kann man vlt die breite masse ne weile stillen aber es löst das Problem Mangelnde Bildung nicht!...
> Genau wie das mit den Hartz 4 empfängern...Ich denke mal so ein Leben zu Leben ist nicht das tollste die sind ja die miesesten schlucker...klar gibts ausnahmen...aber gibts doch überall mensch.
> Wieder ne ablenkung...wie wärs wenn wir mal von den 400 euro monatlich absehen und auf millionengehälter schauen.
> 
> Greetz




Nicht immer auf jene schieben, welche am weitesten weg sind. 
Wenns nicht "die Politiker" sind, dann ist es "die Eu"?

Nur weil das Bildungssystem, welches sooo schlecht auch wieder nicht ist (aber für Deutschland eigentlich peinlich...), nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, müssen nicht alle WoW spielen. 
Ok. Das korelliert jetzt etwas, aber egal. :-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Den vorigen Absatz zu kommentiern spar ich mir, weil wir wohl das gleiche denken, aber anders versuchen zu erklären und uns da nicht näher kommen werden. ;-)
> 
> 
> Das Problem hast du beinah richtig erkannt.
> ...



Ja stimmt ich sag mal so die meisten geplanten Kinder haben auch Perspektiven und Zukunft ist Fakt weil deine o.g. Punkte mit geplant werden

Aber der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen und Mama und Papa verlieren ihren Job dann müssen Abstriche gemacht werden aber hoffentlich haben sie ihr Kind die nötige Weitsicht gegeben das es trotzdem einen guten Weg einschlägt.

Aber dummerweise gibs auch Eltern wo es nicht geplant war (weil die Geistische Reife schon bei der Verhütung nicht da war) und sie 0 Plan haben ein Kind groß zu ziehen. 

Aber da sag ich Bildungsproblem bei deren Erzeugern 

Man muß eine Gründliche Ursachenforschung betreiben und nicht einfach einen Sündenbock suchen wie Herr Pfeifer o der TE denn der weg ist zu einfach da man sich Fehler eingestehen muß.

Ich sag mir WoW ist ein kleiners Übel (klar Suchtpotenial ist vorhanden aber nicht bei einem Kind was strahlend u mit Zuversicht durchs Leben geht) zu den anderen Sachen die es da draussen gibt Alk, Kippen und andere Drogen o Verbrechen (in den 90zigern waren Benzsterne voll Cool)


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Brannys schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, es gebe dann keine kleinen Plagen mehr in WoW, die noch weit unter 18 Jahren sind, der ist sicherlich auf dem Holzweg im Wald von Elwynn.
> 
> Viele Eltern spendieren ihren Plagen WoW, samt PC, damit sie ihnen nicht auf den Wecker gehen, oder diese Plagen kennen den Account ihrer Eltern, oder des Elternteil. Oder sie kennen jemanden, der alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt und zocken da rum.
> 
> ...


(Ja, ein Fullquote, damit evtl. mancher mehr über diesen Post stolpert!)
Und wenn man sich diese Gesellschaft anschaut, fragt man sich schon, was in Deutschland los ist.. gibt es nur noch Perspektivlose, die rauchen, saufen, prügeln oder gar töten? Kranke Gesellschaft, kranke Jugend (ich bin auch erst 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), krankes Deutschland.. arme Welt..


----------



## venkador (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

zu erst einmal möchte ich gern sagen das ich eine aufstufung der Altersgrenze von WoW für relativ sinnfrei halte da es heutzutage genug Downloadportale im Internet gibt wo man sich die Dateien runterladen kann und es ohne weitere fragen auch sogenannte "Virtuelle Kreditkarten" von Amerikanischen Websites gibt.

Zum Eröffner dieses Threads wüsste ich gerne: 1. Wie alt bist du?
                                                                2. Was machst du auf einer Internetseite die Ursprünglich für WoW programmiert wurde??
                                                                3. Bist du Politiker, Psychologe, Pädagoge und Flamer in einem???

!!!ACHTUNG PERSÖHNLICHE MEINUNG!!!!

Dieser Herr Doctor Pfeiffer ist meinermeinung nach ein Inkompetenter möchtegern Alleswisser der keine Ahnung von Spielen hat und einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit will.
Heut zu tage gilt es unter Jugendlichen auch nicht mehr als cool bzw. reif wenn man mit 14,15+ nach draußen geht mit Sand spielt und so tut als wenn Stöcker Waffen wären und sich damit gegenseitig "schein angreifen". Früher mag sowas ja vieleicht noch akzeptabel gewesen sein aber schon seit einigen jahren ist dies nichtmehr so.

AN ALLE DIE HIER SCHREIBEN 

Bitte verhaltet euch freundlich und werdet anderen leuten gegenüber nicht unflätig.
Andere zu beleidigen zeugt nämlich auch nicht grade von Geistiger kompetenz.


Ps: ich bin 15 habe einen Notendurchschnitt von 2,1 habe ca 36 Sehr gute freunde und viele weitere freunde und ja ich spiele WoW seit 4 jahren sogar und mache immernoch aktiv sport jeden zweiten tag.






Und leute    glaubt nicht alles was von einem Doctoren geschrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Kramatieklärher schrieb:


> aja ein totaller Verbot hilft ja meistens und ist in jedem Fall die beste Lösung , weil ein paar in meinem Alter (15) nicht mit wow klar kommen soll ich auf mein lieblingscomputerspiel verzichten , was bei mir *mit ca. 7 stunden WoW die Woche auch echt notwendig ist!* (wer das glaubt is doof , und nicht stark genug sich auf eine Sinnvolle Lösung einzulassen )



10g bitte, danke ... @Quack

Und ja mein Name ist Ironie, weil in diesem Forum die meisten am besten wissen ihrer Meinung nach, aber meistens doch einmal nur ein Hauch von Ahnung haben.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

venkador schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu erst einmal möchte ich gern sagen das ich eine aufstufung der Altersgrenze von WoW für relativ sinnfrei halte da es heutzutage genug Downloadportale im Internet gibt wo man sich die Dateien runterladen kann und es ohne weitere fragen auch sogenannte "Virtuelle Kreditkarten" von Amerikanischen Websites gibt.
> 
> ...



1. Wie alt bist du? - Die Frage strotzt vor Dummheit... des kommentier ich gar nicht weiter..
2. Ich habe 36 sehr gute Freunde - forget it. Niemand hat die Zeit bzw. die Möglichkeit, 36 sehr gute Freunde zu haben. Du wärst der erste, der auch nur mehr als 10 hat. Und ein sehr guter Freund ist jemand, um dessen Probleme man sich kümmert, dem man alles erzählen kann usw. So und jetzt denk nochmal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann immernoch diese Argumentation mit dem Notendurchschnitt.
Ein guter Notendurchschnitt ist nicht alles. Ich habe jemandem im Jahrgang, der einen Notendurchschnitt von ca. 1,4 hat, also sehr gut. Jedoch, sobald es um außerschulische Sachen geht, weiss er nicht mehr viel. Ich nenne sowas "praktisches Denken" - und ein guter Notendurchschnitt sagt nicht aus, dass man auch wirklich gut denkend ist.


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> (Ja, ein Fullquote, damit evtl. mancher mehr über diesen Post stolpert!)
> Und wenn man sich diese Gesellschaft anschaut, fragt man sich schon, was in Deutschland los ist.. gibt es nur noch Perspektivlose, die rauchen, saufen, prügeln oder gar töten? Kranke Gesellschaft, kranke Jugend (ich bin auch erst 17
> 
> 
> ...




Nette Taktik. Kenn ich von irgendwo ;-).


Du hast irgendwie Recht. Vor der Wende, und ich mach sie wirklich nicht (!) dafür verantwortlich, war Deutschland mal ein wirklich reiches, wohlhabendes Land. 
Gutes Sozialsystem, wenig Arbeistlosigkeit, kein Hartz 4 ;-)

Seit 20 Jahren allerdings geht es mit diesem Land immer mehr bergab. Schade darum.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Nette Taktik. Kenn ich von irgendwo ;-).



Eigentlich meinte ich damit den Post, den ich zitiert habe, da der echt klasse war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du hast irgendwie Recht. Vor der Wende, und ich mach sie wirklich nicht (!) dafür verantwortlich, war Deutschland mal ein wirklich reiches, wohlhabendes Land.
> Gutes Sozialsystem, wenig Arbeistlosigkeit, kein Hartz 4 ;-)
> 
> Seit 20 Jahren allerdings geht es mit diesem Land immer mehr bergab. Schade darum.



Dieser Zeitraum liegt wiederum auch vor meiner Zeit und bisher hab ich mich auch noch nie um die Wirtschaftsentwicklung nach der Wende wirklich gekümmert, geschweige denn in der Schule gehabt. Sollte ich vllt. auch mal tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flowersun (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Ich muss sagen dass nicht alle "Kiddys" keinen Anstand besitzen.
Ich bin selber erst 12 und werde von vielen die mit mir was weis ich ne Ini gegangen sind oder so älter geschätzt. Einfach wegen meinem Benehmen

Und die 18+ Altersfreigabe wird eh nix bringen. Die Jugend wird immer einen Weg finden an WoW ranzukommen. 

Ob nun legal oder illegal


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> 10g bitte, danke ... @Quack
> 
> Und ja mein Name ist Ironie, weil in diesem Forum die meisten am besten wissen ihrer Meinung nach, aber meistens doch einmal nur ein Hauch von Ahnung haben.




Ach komm. Wenn du Ironie hättest einbauen wollen, dann musst die schon deutlicher kennzeichnen. Im letzten Satz z.B. ;-)
So wie du geschrieben hast, warst vom Niveau eher eine druchschnittlicher Forenposter. :-)


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> 1. Wie alt bist du? - Die Frage strotzt vor Dummheit... des kommentier ich gar nicht weiter..
> 2. Ich habe 36 sehr gute Freunde - forget it. Niemand hat die Zeit bzw. die Möglichkeit, 36 sehr gute Freunde zu haben. Du wärst der erste, der auch nur mehr als 10 hat. Und ein sehr guter Freund ist jemand, um dessen Probleme man sich kümmert, dem man alles erzählen kann usw. So und jetzt denk nochmal drüber nach
> 
> 
> ...




Bei 2. Geb ich dir recht kenne auch keinen der 36 gute Freunde hat allemals vll. 10sehr gute und 26Bekannte mit denen man sich trifft. Aber wenn die ein Problem haben nicht gleich zu dir angerannt kommen.
3. Aber ohne guten Notendurchschnitt hat man in dieser tristen grauen Welt einfach keine Chance meist. Erst gute Noten dann hast evtl ein Vorstellungsgespräch und dann musst erst praktisch beweisen. Aber bist nur praktisch gut und keine Gute Noten kommt es meist soweit erst nichtmal.


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.



Ich bin 23, Studentin und kann ein sehr gutes Abitur und ein hohes Maß an Allgemeinbildung vorweisen, verdiene aber nur nebenbei mein eigenes Geld. Und da ein Studium einige Semester dauert, soll ich also bis zum Ende meines Studiums nicht WoW zocken dürfen? Na, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Bei 2. Geb ich dir recht kenne auch keinen der 36 gute Freunde hat allemals vll. 10sehr gute und 26Bekannte mit denen man sich trifft. Aber wenn die ein Problem haben nicht gleich zu dir angerannt kommen.
> 3. Aber ohne guten Notendurchschnitt hat man in dieser tristen grauen Welt einfach keine Chance meist. Erst gute Noten dann hast evtl ein Vorstellungsgespräch und dann musst erst praktisch beweisen. Aber bist nur praktisch gut und keine Gute Noten kommt es meist soweit erst nichtmal.



Trotzdem ist ein guter Notendurchschnitt für eine außerschulische Diskussion ziemlich scheissegal, findest du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu den 36 guten Freunden: da hatten wir letztes Jahr in Reli eine 2-schulstündige-Diskussion, warum man nicht mehr als max. 15 sehr gute Freunde haben KANN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Ach komm. Wenn du Ironie *hättest* einbauen wollen, dann musst die schon deutlicher kennzeichnen. Im letzten Satz z.B. ;-)
> So wie du geschrieben hast, warst vom Niveau eher eine druchschnittlicher Forenposter. :-)



Betonung liegt auf hättest, aber das wollt ich nicht war nur eine Erklärung warum dieser Name.
Und mir ist es egal ob mein Niveau eines durchschnittlichen Forenposters ist in deinen Augen, solange ich sachlich bleibe und etwas vom Thema versteh.
Somit endet nun hoffentlich unsere kleine ""private"" in der ""Öffentlichkeit"" ausgetragene Diskussion.


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Und zu den 36 guten Freunden: da hatten wir letztes Jahr in Reli eine 2-schulstündige-Diskussion, warum man nicht mehr als max. 15 sehr gute Freunde haben KANN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich komm schon mit 2-3 echten Freunden zeitlich ins strudeln. Wie muß das mit 35 sein? ;-)


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Ich komm schon mit 2-3 echten Freunden zeitlich ins strudeln. Wie muß das mit 35 sein? ;-)



Da musst du den da fragen. Außerdem: 36! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Nette Taktik. Kenn ich von irgendwo ;-).
> 
> 
> Du hast irgendwie Recht. Vor der Wende, und ich mach sie wirklich nicht (!) dafür verantwortlich, war Deutschland mal ein wirklich reiches, wohlhabendes Land.
> ...



Die Wende hat weniger damit zu tun vor deinen 20 Jahren gabs noch keine Auswirkungen von den Gesetzten die 1-2 Jahre davor beschlossen wurden sind.

Der Geburtenknick ging da schon los ---> wir fangen ihn jetzt erst an zu spüren

Die Weltwirtschaft war 2 Geteilt jetzt ist sie Global  

Vor 20 Jahren wurden Gewinne aus Börsenspekulationen viel höher versteuert (Schröder hat das geändert ) 

Es war vor 20 Jahren Banken verboten von anderen Banken Geld zu leihen o zu verleihen und man sie mußten Soviel Eigenkapital haben das man bei einer Krise alle Geschäfts und Privatkunden ihr Geld auszahlen konnte. Auch Schröder (auf drängen der FDP) geändert

Die Wende war nur Opfer von sogenannten Treuhändern die die Gute Infrastruktur der Firmen verramscht haben die Firmen die nicht schnell von ihren nachdem Krieg vertrieben Hauptsitzen gekauft wurden gingen unter und die Arbeitslosigkeit und die damit verbundenen Kosten gingen nach oben


----------



## Deanne (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Ich komm schon mit 2-3 echten Freunden zeitlich ins strudeln. Wie muß das mit 35 sein? ;-)



Wenn man bedenkt, dass eine gute Freundschaft durchaus sehr zeitaufwändig sein kann, frage ich mich auch, wie man das zeitlich umsetzen will. Enge Freundschaften müssen ausgiebig gepflegt werden und bei dieser Masse an Freunden kann das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde eure wirtschaftlichen Diskussionen echt klasse. *ins Off-Topic abschweif* .. ihr bietet mir da ein super Seminararbeitsthema! *grins*


----------



## Keridos (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.
> 
> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.
> ...



1. Da ich jetzt mal von mir ausgehe (14) C-Jugend spielen wir nur 70 Minuten, B-Jugend 80 min usw. soll heißen du hast keine Ahnung von dem Jugend System.
2. Wenn ich einfach keine Lust habe und einfach nur zuhause mich vor dem PC ausruhen will spiele ich eben ein anderes Spiel wie zum beispiel Aion oder HDRO.
3. Ist die Chance einen 500 Euro Schein auf der Straße zu finen meiner Meinung nach größer als von WoW süchtig zu werden.
4. Wird sich das wohl nicht durchsetzten.

Nur nochmal was zum Thema "Kiddis" wer unter 18 ist braucht kein "Kiddi" zu sein. Entweder man kann spielen oder man kann es eben nicht.
Ich spiele mitlerweile seit 3 Jahren WoW anfangs habe ich mit einem Freund den ich über WoW kennen gelernt habe gespielt.
Seit etwa 1 1/2 Jahren spielt er nicht mehr WoW weil seine Eltern es ihm verboten haben.
Seine Zensuren blieben gleich und ich weiß ja nicht wie es den anderen "minderjährigen" WoW Spielern geht aber meine werden immer besser.

Für den Unwahrscheinlichen Fall dass jemals eine Altersbegrenzung von 18 Jahren eingeführt wird in WoW kommt man sicher über Umwege an Spielzeit ran, denke das wird kein Problem sein. Also wozu solch eine schwachsinnige Regelung bei mir in der Gegend sieht man auch jeden 3. am Bahnhof Rauchen und keinen juckts.
Ich bin kein Suchti spiele Tennis, Fußball und gehe an Feste, Feten, Feiern usw.
Also weshalb will man uns Minderjährigen 1-4 (wenn ich raiden bin) Stunden zum abschalten und abhängen in WoW mit der Gilde und Freunden nehmen?

MFG


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein guter Notendurchschnitt für eine außerschulische Diskussion ziemlich scheissegal, findest du nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Punkt 1 stimmt. Aber hier wird ja teilweise angedeutet das man durch WoW verblödet (von manchen Personen). Aber selbst dazu sind eigntl. die Noten egal. haste nochmal recht.

Und sowas hat ich auch mal in der 10ten (3Jahre Herr) aber unser Lehrer meinte damals noch 12gute Freunde maximal soweit ich mich errinner.


----------



## Deadwool (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dieses Gesetz durchkommt trifft es leider am ehesten die Kids aus gutem Elternhaus. Und die wissen sich in der Regel auch im Spiel zu benehmen. 
Die anderen wird das kaum interessieren. Die werden halt einfach einen Account in Papas Namen oder in dem eines älteren Kumpels aufmachen.

Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Keridos schrieb:


> *1. Da ich jetzt mal von mir ausgehe (14) C-Jugend spielen wir nur 70 Minuten, B-Jugend 80 min usw. soll heißen du hast keine Ahnung von dem Jugend System.*
> 2. Wenn ich einfach keine Lust habe und einfach nur zuhause mich vor dem PC ausruhen will spiele ich eben ein anderes Spiel wie zum beispiel Aion oder HDRO.
> *3. Ist die Chance einen 500 Euro Schein auf der Straße zu finen meiner Meinung nach größer als von WoW süchtig zu werden.*
> 4. Wird sich das wohl nicht durchsetzten.
> ...


Ich nenne die Punkte, die ich durchgehe mal "F's" für fett-markiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. B: Das war nur ein Beispiel von ihm :O
2. B: Subjektive Meinung und eher nicht wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. B: Was hat die "Kiddy-Bedeutung" (obwohl es meiner Meinung nach nicht mal eine gibt) damit zu tun, ob man spielen kann, oder nicht?


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. Oktober 2009)

um einen account zu erstellen muss man 18 sein.. denkt weiter und ihr werdet zu dem schluss kommen dass man überhaupt um wow zu spielen 18 sein muss


----------



## quack (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Die Wende hat weniger damit zu tun vor deinen 20 Jahren gabs noch keine Auswirkungen von den Gesetzten die 1-2 Jahre davor beschlossen wurden sind.
> 
> Der Geburtenknick ging da schon los ---> wir fangen ihn jetzt erst an zu spüren
> 
> ...




Wie ich schrieb, es war nur so eine art zeitlicher Abschätzung. Ich geb sicher nicht der Wende die Schuld. 
Hab mich allerdings auch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Sehe und erfahre den Werdegang dieses Landes auch aus einer etwas grösseren Entfernung...


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Gesetz durchkommt trifft es leider am ehesten die Kids aus gutem Elternhaus. *Und die wissen sich in der Regel auch im Spiel zu benehmen. *
> Die anderen wird das kaum interessieren. Die werden halt einfach einen Account in Papas Namen oder in dem eines älteren Kumpels aufmachen.
> 
> Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.



Sicher? Vllt. nutzen die eher das Spiel, um Druck abzulassen? Außerdem sind mir auch genug Fälle bekannt, in denen gerade Kinder aus gutem Elternhaus randalieren usw, weil sie zu sehr unter Druck gesetzt werden. Das kann man eher nicht pauschalisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

quack schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb, es war nur so eine art zeitlicher Abschätzung. Ich geb sicher nicht der Wende die Schuld.
> Hab mich allerdings auch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Sehe und erfahre den Werdegang dieses Landes auch aus einer etwas grösseren Entfernung...



Da liegt das Problem viele Westdeutsche Jugendliche haben leider keinen Plan was da drüben abgegangen war auch wissen die Jugendlichen überhaupt nix über die Politik in ihrem Land weil die Schulen einen Lehrplan haben der das kaum behandelt u wer macht den Lehrplan 

Aber WoW ist ja Schuld daran das die Jugend verdummt das sie zu Amokläufern werden und und und

Nenne das Hexenjagd vielleicht ist ja WoW an der Schweinegrippe Schuld o an Terrorismus


----------



## Gartarus (5. Oktober 2009)

Seit WoW quatsch


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Da liegt das Problem viele Westdeutsche Jugendliche haben leider keinen Plan was da drüben abgegangen war auch wissen die Jugendlichen überhaupt nix über die Politik in ihrem Land weil die Schulen einen Lehrplan haben der das kaum behandelt u wer macht den Lehrplan
> 
> Aber WoW ist ja Schuld daran das die Jugend verdummt das sie zu Amokläufern werden und und und
> 
> Nenne das Hexenjagd vielleicht ist ja WoW an der Schweinegrippe Schuld o an Terrorismus



Da kann ich dir in allem nur zustimmen. Politik wird im Lehrplan kaum behandelt. Einen wirklichen Einblick in die DDR bekommt man auch nicht wirklich. Ich hab eig. einen relativ guten schon bekommen über gesellschaftliche Strukturen z.B., aber politisch und wirtschaftlich eher auch nichts (außer, dass es eine Zentralverwaltungswirtschaft gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - und ja, man kann es Hexenjagd nennen, schließlich braucht man ja einen Sündenbock für die Unfähigkeit der Politiker dieses "demokratischen" Staats, was er allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr ist!


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Seit WoW quatsch




Ich versteh nicht was du damit sagen willst. Ich kann nur raten was du meinst.
Bitte mehr posten oder soetwas lassen. 
Danke


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir in allem nur zustimmen. Politik wird im Lehrplan kaum behandelt. Einen wirklichen Einblick in die DDR bekommt man auch nicht wirklich. Ich hab eig. einen relativ guten schon bekommen über gesellschaftliche Strukturen z.B., aber politisch und wirtschaftlich eher auch nichts (außer, dass es eine Zentralverwaltungswirtschaft gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja ich hab DDR Live erlebt auch wenn ich damals Jünger war hat ich meine Eltern schlaflose Nächte besorgt mmh die Frage wieso die anderen Menschen(westdeutsche) schlechter sein sollen kommt nicht gut o das man die Micky Maus in die Schule mit nimmt (faschistisches Propaganda material) kamm auch nicht gut


Und zur Bankenkrise hat man gesehen wer den Staat wirklich regiert zig Millarden Euro für augeblasene Banker die Jahrelang Millionen gescheffelt haben und ihren Hals nicht voll bekommen haben und die nächste Blase die am Platzen ist wird kommen.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Tja ich hab DDR Live erlebt auch wenn ich damals Jünger war hat ich meine Eltern schlaflose Nächte besorgt mmh die Frage wieso die anderen Menschen(westdeutsche) schlechter sein sollen kommt nicht gut o das man die Micky Maus in die Schule mit nimmt (faschistisches Propaganda material) kamm auch nicht gut
> 
> 
> Und zur Bankenkrise hat man gesehen wer den Staat wirklich regiert zig Millarden Euro für augeblasene Banker die Jahrelang Millionen gescheffelt haben und ihren Hals nicht voll bekommen haben und die nächste Blase die am Platzen ist wird kommen.



Ja, da wir keine fähigen Leute mehr in der Politik haben, die auch mal was fordern und das wirklich durchsetzen WOLLEN, sondern Diskussionen zwischen Faultieren und Bären im Winterschlaf, die sich darum streiten, wer die nächste Schlaftablette bekommt.


----------



## Turican (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie Weltfremd kann man sein

selbst wenn ab 25 dran steht,wird es  Kind spielen dass es spielen will


----------



## Bloodsaber (5. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn WoW plötzlich ab 18 sein sollte, dann würden alle u18 Kinder doch trotzdem weiterspielen...
Das wa bei CS nich anders, erst wa es ab 12.. dann ab 16, jez ab 18. Und Trotzdem gab es kein Spielerverlust.

und ich glaub kaum das Deutschland ein spiel , das 0 brutal mit 0 blut usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ab 18 machen wird.

"Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde."

es spiele genauso viele 18+ WoW wie 18- das Spiel. Also wenn das dein Problem is, dann sollte Deinermeinung eig WoW ganz verboten werden.


----------



## EaGleMP (5. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Artikel. Ich bin auch der Meinung das Spiele, in denen es zu 90% ums Killen geht, erst ab 18 freigegeben werden. Aber es ist ja nicht nur das Killen, wie der Artikel schon sagt, "Wenn der Spieler virtuel viel säuft" um gewinnen zu können wird es leicht im Reallife nachgemacht.
> 
> OK nicht alle Spieler sind dafür anfällig, das  stimmt, aber wie will man die rausfinden die wirklich gefährdet sind. Das bleib nur eins über, es für alle Jugendliche zu sperren.
> 
> ...




juhu warum verbietet man nicht einfach alle spiele.
wenn man danach geht müsste man mario und luigi auch verbieten da geht es auch drum wehrlose pilze aufm kopf zu hopsen die dann nicht mehr aufstehen ^^ oder sonstige kinderspiele ohne altersfreigabe gehn wir mal weiter zum tv da sieht man doch täglich in wirren serien wies hergeht xD

so spaß bei seite ... das ist ein heikles thema is schon klar doch mich nervts langsam ständig lesen zu müssen was alles getan werden muss doch keiner tuts. wenn man was haben will bekommt man es auch egal wie und das funtioniert schon seit urzeiten und wid immer funtionieren.


----------



## Raheema (5. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Ich denke das die meisten Eltern sich nicht darum kümmern was ihre KInder im Netz treiben damit sie ihre Ruhe haben;
> oder weil sie sich damit gar nicht wirklich auseinander setzen wollen!
> 
> und @ Tweetycat280
> man braucht nicht viel Geld um mit seinen Kindern etwas zu unternehmen( im Wald toben, Brettspiele, oder Kekse backen geht zb auch)





kekse backen mjami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber ich finde auch das man manchmal einfach nichts machen kann zuhause wie ich 
ich wohne am arsch der welt aufemn land und bauernhof wei einfach nich was ich machen sol und da ist WoW manchmal einfach ganz lustig 

klar ich kann raus gehen und irgendwas lustiges machen aber das is alleine einfach langweilig und in WoW hast du einfach mal leute wo du was zusammen mache kanst 



mfg 
Raheema/steffen


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.



Die mangelnde Bildung liegt nicht an den Freizeitbeschäftigungen der Jugendlichen sondern daran, dass die Schulen einfach zuwenig Geld haben genauso wie die Eltern in sozialen Brennpunkten. Eltern haben leider nicht immer die Chance ihren Kindern etwas zu bieten sei es durch Fußballvereine oder durch Clubs nach der Schule.




> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.



Was soll man als Kind "in freier Wildbahn"? Immoment wird einem nichts geboten wenn man kein Geld hat soviel dazu



> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.
> Für einen solchen Entschluss ist es doch wirklich höchste Zeit gewesen !


Sport macht man als Kind/Teenager genug glaub mir mal
gemeinsame Unternehmungen schön und gut aber kann man als Kind mal Fünfe grade sein lassen? Man trifft sich ständig mit Freunden nur man rennt nichtmehr Wahllos rum sondern trifft sich da und da oder zuhaus und macht da was.
Jugendzentren?? Ich weiß nicht wieviele Zentren schon geschlossen worden sind in den letzten 5 Jahren in ganz Deutschland weil es am Geld mangelt.





> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.



Dann sollte man ihnen aber auch alternativen anbieten. Fernsehen kann man in der Heutigen Zeit nichtmehr es läuft nichts Vernünftiges es ist reinste Volksverdummung.


> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mit ähnlicher Meinung !
> 
> Beste Grüsse
> 
> V.



Ich bin ganz und garnicht deiner Meinung Kinder sollten Kinder bleiben und wenn man sich fragt warum das so ist liegt es nicht am Kind selbst sondern an der Umgebung. KINDER SOLLEN KINDER BLEIBEN und wenn die Politker denken das sie das durch ein Verbot hinkriegen sind diese auf dem Holzweg


----------



## Raheema (5. Oktober 2009)

@Magickevin

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! 




und falls es wehn interrisiert ich hab mich grade einen zahn gezogenn.. aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (5. Oktober 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass diese "Gesetz" niemals durchgesetzt wird ist die Argumentation des TE einfach nur lachhaft.

World of Warcraft ist Schuld an dem zweitklassigen deutschen Bildungsystem, an den schlechten PISA-Ergebnissen?
Wohl kaum, eher ist das Problem der nur 4 jährigen Grundschule und zu frühe Trennung der Schüler in ein dreigliedriges Schulsystem.
Zudem, sollten nicht die Eltern eines minderjährigen Kindes entscheiden wie viel, wie lang und wie oft ihr Kind sich mit dem Computer beschäftigt.
Ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, dass Eltern sich mit dem Intresse ihres Kindes, was nunmal World of Warcraft ist befassen und die magische
Funktion "Elterliche Freigabe" verwenden, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass ihr Kind zu viel Zeit vor dem PC verbringt.
Man kann nicht jegliche Verantwortung der Eltern auf den Gesetzgeber abschieben und World of Warcraft als Übeltäter abstempeln,
so einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## Keridos (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich nenne die Punkte, die ich durchgehe mal "F's" für fett-markiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu: 1. Da magst du Recht haben aber ich wollte das mal klarstellen.
Zu: 2. Das ist meine Meinung wenn man jetzt mal durch die Runde fragt wer in seinem Leben mal einen 500 Euro schein gefunden hat und wer Süchtig ist werden wohl mehr sagen dass sie einen 500 Euro Schein gefunden haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu: 3. Kiddy bedeutet für mich vieles so eine art Universal- Ausdruck für ....... ich Drücke es jetzt mal Barsch aus ..... Kiddy ist meiner Meinung nach ein Universalwort für die die aus    eigener Kraft nix leisten können. Wenn jemand einen Fehler macht teile ich es ihm mit und biete ihm ein paar Lösungsvorschläge damit er es beim nächsten mal besser macht.
Ein Kiddy ist für mich wenn jemand mit bestem Equipt und "Gamersprache" zu mir als heiler sagt: "Ey was stehst du so dumm in der Gegend rum, mach auch mal was du behin******
Leecher!" und selber als Schurke in eine Mobgruppe rennt und dann fragt wieso zur Hölle er denn keine Heilung bekomme.

Nur so als Beispiel, wobei mir das schon öfters ähnlich passiert ist.

Jedenfalls so als Beispiel. Kiddy leitet sich für mich nicht vom Alter der jeweiligen Person ab sondern von ihrem Spiel Style bzw seinem Charakter im Spiel, als Universalwort für ähnliche oben beschriebene Personen.

MFG


----------



## Fabi112 (5. Oktober 2009)

Für meinen Geschmack wird sich bei der Sache immer zu viel aufgeregt. Ich persönlich halte nichts von einer Altersfreigabe bei WoW.

Warum? Ganz einfach. Weils nichts bringt. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied darin ob ich jetzt mit einem 15 Jährigen oder mit einen 35 Jährigen spiele. Genau das ist ja eines der Dinge die den Reiz eines Rollenspiels ausmachen. Und wenn ich solche Dinge lese wie, dass sich seitdem WoW auf dem Markt ist weniger Kinder draußen aufhalten, finde ich das einfach lachhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wegen dem Internetartikel: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann soll man durch das Braufest zum Alkoholiker werden? 
Hat denn jemand bei Super Mario Hunger auf Pilze gekriegt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ganz einfach es gibt 3 Punkte in denen es Verbesserungen bedarf was Kindererziehung und deren Perpektiven angeht

Eltern, Staat (Bildungssystem), Gesellschaft (fördern von Kinderfreundlichen Vereine Unterstützung von Jugendzentren)


----------



## Dralocs (5. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mal ehrlich wenn würde schon ein verbot ab 18 aufhalten? genau keinen!die meisten jugendlichen fangen ja schon mit 13 zu rauchen und zu saufen an.und nicht nur heute ist das so war auch schon vor zehn jahren so. und das hatt bis heute fast überhaupt keinen gestört.Das einzige was pasiert ist reden reden und noch mehr reden!
und das wird sich nie ändern.


----------



## Moshuna (5. Oktober 2009)

juhhuuu bald haben wir, dank dem geetz des TE, wieder mehr gewalt an schulen / auf der straße / jugendzentren.

und nochmehr Jugendliche die ihrer eltern beklauen um sich drogen / kippen zu kaufen
und noch mehr Jugendliche, die die steuergelder die u.a. ich bezahle in ihre scheiss therapien investiert bekommen.
und noch mehr Jugendliche, die auf der straße leben und "Gangs" (sogenannte Reallife-Gilden, mit raids allem drum und dran) bilden.

anyone else want some?


----------



## Soiy09 (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Was für eine Endlose Scheisse du da Laberst ey.
EIN BRUCHTEIL der Jugendlichen der Deutschen Bevölkerung spielen WoW, da fällt es niemals auf das weniger Jugendliche auf der Strasse rumalufen...omg


----------



## Raheema (5. Oktober 2009)

man önnte das auch bisschen netter ausdrücken =) 


aber ich versteh das auch nicht mit dem 18 jahren sein und so aber wie ich schon gesagt habe 

ist genauso wie mit dem alkehol 


der bald ab 21 ist 

dann besäuft man sich halt bin 12 so richtig oder nicht? 

das ist doch gehups wie gesprungen! 


mfg
und gute nacht wünscht euch
Steffen 
der
sich
grade
einen
zahn
raus
gehaun
hat!
Nacht!


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds einfach nur unglaublich Lachhaft das man einem Computer Spiel die Schuld am kaputten Deutschland gibt aber ganz im ernst ich finde das alles was suchtgefährdent ist für Jugendliche abgeschafft werden sollte und dann werden die sehen wo hier das Problem ist dann sind sie allesamt so klein mit hut


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach es gibt 3 Punkte in denen es Verbesserungen bedarf was Kindererziehung und deren Perpektiven angeht
> 
> Eltern, Staat (Bildungssystem), Gesellschaft (fördern von Kinderfreundlichen Vereine Unterstützung von Jugendzentren)



/sing 
Total meine Meinung. (Statts z.b jeder Politiker einen fetten Benz fährt, das Geld für Kinder-> Nachwuchs -> unsere Zukunft ausgen)


----------



## Littelfoot (5. Oktober 2009)

gz Steffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bettelst ja fast schon drum ^^)


Und für alle die JETZT den Tread bemerken und was schreiben wollen BITTE lest die voherigen Beiträge, da steht bereits alles in jeder erdenklichen Fassung und Denkrichtung.

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein rate ich euch einen schönen sachlichen und nicht zu anstösigen Beitrag verfassen und hier posten. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist pfeiffer nicht auch der Freak der behauptet hat die USA löse sich auf? oder bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander *am kopf kratz*


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Die virtuelle soziale Struktur in WoW ist teilweise sogar besser als auf deutschen Realen Straßen. Lauf mal Berlin Tempelhof nachts um 3 Uhr alleine, evtl auch noch als Frau, über die Straße. Kannst du gleich vor ein Auto fraggln. Die Gesellschaft wird immer abfefuckter und hintertriebener. Wenn man sich einfach iwo verkriecht und nicht aktiv was unternimmt kann man gleich aufgeben. Und solche Aktonen wie "killerspiele" verbieten, sind nur schissbeweise der poiliticans. Sry bin bissl müde Unkorrektheiten gibts forfree

bin out 
hadi
shaf


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Pfeiffer

ne der is das


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

> juhhuuu bald haben wir, dank dem geetz des TE, wieder mehr gewalt an schulen / auf der straße / jugendzentren.
> 
> und nochmehr Jugendliche die ihrer eltern beklauen um sich drogen / kippen zu kaufen
> und noch mehr Jugendliche, die die steuergelder die u.a. ich bezahle in ihre scheiss therapien investiert bekommen.
> ...



Wenn du dich schon an ner Diskussion beteiligst, wären Argumente was feines.



> Was für eine Endlose Scheisse du da Laberst ey.
> EIN BRUCHTEIL der Jugendlichen der Deutschen Bevölkerung spielen WoW, da fällt es niemals auf das weniger Jugendliche auf der Strasse rumalufen...omg



Wenn du dich schon an ner Diskussion beteiligst, kannst du das auch netter tun.



> der bald ab 21 ist
> 
> dann besäuft man sich halt bin 12 so richtig oder nicht?



Erklär mir das mal bitte, ich checks net :/



> Ich finds einfach nur unglaublich Lachhaft das man einem Computer Spiel die Schuld am kaputten Deutschland gibt aber ganz im ernst ich finde das alles was suchtgefährdent ist für Jugendliche abgeschafft werden sollte und dann werden die sehen* wo hier das Problem ist dann sind sie allesamt so klein mit hut*



Das check ich auch net :/



> Ganz einfach es gibt 3 Punkte in denen es Verbesserungen bedarf was Kindererziehung und deren Perpektiven angeht
> 
> Eltern, Staat (Bildungssystem), Gesellschaft (fördern von Kinderfreundlichen Vereine Unterstützung von Jugendzentren)



Absolut! Man kann sich nicht einen Schuldigen raussuchen, wenn es nicht klappt mit der Kindererziehung usw. Das Zusammenspiel zwischen den Eltern, dem Staat und der Gesellschaft zum Fördern der Perspektiven muss einfach gewährleistet sein. Nur durch die Ausschöpfung aller drei "Quellen", ist Deutschland eine sichere und gute Zukunft mehr oder weniger gewiss!


----------



## Grushdak (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja endlich,

dann ist viel Jugend mal nicht nur bei WoW und in Foren wie dem hier -
und es erspart und auch xte Topics zu diesem ausgelutschten Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps. 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin - lieber so manche User in WoW,
als auf der Strasse, wo sie viel Dummheiten machen.

Bei uns wurde erst ein  neue Gemeindeverwaltung gebaut - und das unnötig -
die danebenliegende Skateboardrampe deshalb entfernt - unnötig - nix Neues geschaffen.
Ich denke, sowas bewirkt nicht gerade was Konstruktives für die Jugend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (5. Oktober 2009)

ich denke das wow erst ab 18 freigegeben werden sollte da manche sachen echt nicht jugendfrei sind. zum beispiel muss man bei der todesritter quest reihe einen mit einem glühendem eisen foltern.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Moshuna schrieb:


> juhhuuu bald haben wir, dank dem geetz des TE, wieder mehr gewalt an schulen / auf der straße / jugendzentren.
> 
> und nochmehr Jugendliche die ihrer eltern beklauen um sich drogen / kippen zu kaufen
> und noch mehr Jugendliche, die die steuergelder die u.a. ich bezahle in ihre scheiss therapien investiert bekommen.
> ...


*ironie on
Darum gehts doch gar nich es geht doch um WoW und PCsucht
*ironie off
Das das dasselbe wie Drogensucht is hat der TE nur noch nich gemerkt^^


Thoor schrieb:


> Ist pfeiffer nicht auch der Freak der behauptet hat die USA löse sich auf? oder bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander *am kopf kratz*


Der kerl hat eh einen an der Waffel, der hat irgendwelchen Hardcore Spinnern beim spielen zu geguckt die schon vorher vollkommen gestört waren (in irgendner Klapsmühle) und ist nun der MEinung alle anderen WoWspieler seien genauso. Aber das ist bei dieser Art von doktor ganz normal, Titel bei Ebay gekauft, von nix ne ahnung aber zu allem eine Meinung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> Die virtuelle soziale Struktur in WoW ist teilweise sogar besser als auf deutschen Realen Straßen. Lauf mal Berlin Tempelhof nachts um 3 Uhr alleine, evtl auch noch als Frau, über die Straße. Kannst du gleich vor ein Auto fraggln. Die Gesellschaft wird immer abfefuckter und hintertriebener. Wenn man sich einfach iwo verkriecht und nicht aktiv was unternimmt kann man gleich aufgeben. Und solche Aktonen wie "killerspiele" verbieten, sind nur schissbeweise der poiliticans. Sry bin bissl müde Unkorrektheiten gibts forfree
> 
> bin out
> hadi
> shaf



Solche Aktionen wie Killerspiele verbieten zeigen wieder nur das, was man eig. sich schon lang denkt: Unsere Politiker haben einfach keine Eier in der Hose. Und auch hier braucht man wieder ein Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Staat, der Gesellschaft und auch den Eltern. Nur durch soziale Maßnahmen des Staates lässt sich die Gesellschaft wirklich verändern. Die Eltern müssen den Kinden zeigen, wie sie sich in eine Gesellschaft einleben können und mit welchen Personen sie sich abgeben sollten. Auch MÜSSEN die Eltern sich mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern, da man so auf mehr Dinge aufmerksam wird, die ein Kind so macht und die einem Kind so durch den Kopf gehen! Und die Gesellschaft wiederum muss auch zur "Resozialisierung" der gewalttätigen Splittergruppen d. Gesellschaft beitragen! 

Sollte das so laufen, gibt es aber immernoch einen "gefährlichen" Faktor im System, der das nicht so einfach akzeptieren wird: die, die "resozialisiert" werden sollen. Ohne die Akzeptanz dieser lässt sich die Gesellschaft und somit Deutschland nicht wieder so aufbauen, wie wir das sicherlich ALLE gerne hätten!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich denke das wow erst ab 18 freigegeben werden sollte da manche sachen echt nicht jugendfrei sind. zum beispiel muss man bei der todesritter quest reihe einen mit einem glühendem eisen foltern.



Komischerweise fordern viele die Abschaffung einiger Quests aber zap heutzutage mal durch Nachmattiags TV das ist Hirnfolter u viele Filme die ab 12 sind sind auch hart an der Schmerzgrenze


----------



## uguluk (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde nicht, das es eine Alterbeschränkung geben muss...... ich bin für eine Überprüfung des IQ. Denn so mancher 14jährige hat geistig mehr drauf als so mancher über 18.

Und ich bin schon länger über 18, also kratzt mich die Altersbeschränkung nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

uguluk schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, das es eine Alterbeschränkung geben muss...... ich bin für eine Überprüfung des IQ. Denn so mancher 14jährige hat geistig mehr drauf als so mancher über 18.
> 
> Und ich bin schon länger über 18, also kratzt mich die Altersbeschränkung nicht.



Und ab welcher IQ-Punktzahl darf man spielen u welchen IQ meinst du sozialen oder geistigen


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist pfeiffer nicht auch der Freak der behauptet hat die USA löse sich auf? oder bring ich da jetzt was durcheinander *am kopf kratz*



Pfeiffer ist die Pfeiffe die behauptet das WoW ein Strategie Spiel ist wo man Rollenspielt man ist Offizier oder Unteroffizier oder Sani 
Quelle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oi_fCOZfso...&playnext=1
Und laut ihm sind Kinder die zuviel Medien "konsumieren" dick krank dumm und traurig http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNSiwrreioc


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Komischerweise fordern viele die Abschaffung einiger Quests aber zap heutzutage mal durch Nachmattiags TV das ist Hirnfolter u viele Filme die ab 12 sind sind auch hart an der Schmerzgrenze



Z.B. diese kranken Gerichtsshows, die Nachmittags laufen, wenn es jedes Kind sehen kann, und die nur so vor Beleidigungen und Agressionen strotzen. Oder auch Sendungen wie "two and a half men", die ich persönlich relativ lustig finde, sollten nicht Nachmittags laufen. Das ist einfach nichts für Kinder.
Genauso wie Sexszenen in so gut wie jedem Film - ist Sex ein neuer Einschaltquoten-Hit, oder was?

&#8364;: genauso wie 2/3 Comedy-Sendungen, in denen auch nur noch perverse Witze als Top angesehen werden.. Die Produzenten dieser Sendungen haben wohl keinen blassen Schimmer, dass auch sie eine gewisse Verantwortung unserer Jugend gegenüber haben!


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen wie Killerspiele verbieten zeigen wieder nur das, was man eig. sich schon lang denkt: Unsere Politiker haben einfach keine Eier in der Hose. Und auch hier braucht man wieder ein Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Staat, der Gesellschaft und auch den Eltern. Nur durch soziale Maßnahmen des Staates lässt sich die Gesellschaft wirklich verändern. Die Eltern müssen den Kinden zeigen, wie sie sich in eine Gesellschaft einleben können und mit welchen Personen sie sich abgeben sollten. Auch MÜSSEN die Eltern sich mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern, da man so auf mehr Dinge aufmerksam wird, die ein Kind so macht und die einem Kind so durch den Kopf gehen! Und die Gesellschaft wiederum muss auch zur "Resozialisierung" der gewalttätigen Splittergruppen d. Gesellschaft beitragen!
> 
> Sollte das so laufen, gibt es aber immernoch einen "gefährlichen" Faktor im System, der das nicht so einfach akzeptieren wird: die, die "resozialisiert" werden sollen. Ohne die Akzeptanz dieser lässt sich die Gesellschaft und somit Deutschland nicht wieder so aufbauen, wie wir das sicherlich ALLE gerne hätten!



wirst mir immer sympathischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich ja vorhin auch angeschnitten, das die mecker und kritisieren mit am meisten verantwortlich dafür sind... *gäähn*


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> wirst mir immer sympathischer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War das jetzt Ironie oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sausage schrieb:


> War das jetzt Ironie oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ausnahmsweise mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nein war keine ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für sowas wäre ich momentan zu müde und geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

SheepHappens schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konnte ich grade nicht einordnen^^


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Die Eltern müssen den Kinden zeigen, wie sie sich in eine Gesellschaft einleben können und mit welchen Personen sie sich abgeben sollten. Auch MÜSSEN die Eltern sich mehr um ihre Kinder kümmern, da man so auf mehr Dinge aufmerksam wird, die ein Kind so macht und die einem Kind so durch den Kopf gehen!



Das Eltern sich nicht um ihre Kinder kümmern sieht man auch hier bei mir:

Die 9Jährige Kassandra wurde hier fast totgeprügelt und in einen Gully geworfen. Kurz danach wurden alle Kids immer und überall von ihren eltern begleitet. Ich als Postzusteller hatte mal das vergnügen kurz nach der Tat da im Bereich zustellen zu müssen, also wenn Blicke wehtun würden wäre ich da auf der Stelle gestorben, so haben die mich beobachtet. Und nun, knappe 2 Wochen später, der mutmaßliche Täter scheint gefasst, schon laufen die Kinder wieder wie Freiwild draußen rum, Pedophile können sich die Kinder nu vonder Straße schnappen wie Äpfel vom Baum. 

"oh, die Blonde da, die nehm ich. Und die mit den braunen Augen find ich auch geil. OMG!!! sieht die kleine da geil aus, die nehm ich sofort mit, was ein Glück das die nevigeser auf ihre Kinder scheißen und nich aus der Vergangenheit (die 2 wochen alt ist) lernen" 

So ungefähr kann man sich das dann hier vorstellen, und wenn wieder ein Kind verschwindet, dann is wieder 2 Wochen panik, alle haben diesen paranoiden BLick den jeder Blockfremde abbekommt, und dann laufen die Kinder wieder ohne begleitung nachts um 11 draußen rum. 

Und warum laufen die abend noch draußen rum? Weil es weder ein Angebot für Kinder gibt, noch wissen die ELtern was sie mit den Kindern tun sollen in der Freizeit.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Z.B. diese kranken Gerichtsshows, die Nachmittags laufen, wenn es jedes Kind sehen kann, und die nur so vor Beleidigungen und Agressionen strotzen. Oder auch Sendungen wie "two and a half men", die ich persönlich relativ lustig finde, sollten nicht Nachmittags laufen. Das ist einfach nichts für Kinder.
> Genauso wie Sexszenen in so gut wie jedem Film - ist Sex ein neuer Einschaltquoten-Hit, oder was?
> 
> €: genauso wie 2/3 Comedy-Sendungen, in denen auch nur noch perverse Witze als Top angesehen werden.. Die Produzenten dieser Sendungen haben wohl keinen blassen Schimmer, dass auch sie eine gewisse Verantwortung unserer Jugend gegenüber haben!



/sign 

Denk ich mir jeden Tag. 
Dann doch lieber ein Rollenspiel oder man schaut als Kind den ganzen Tag N24. (Ist echt nichtmal so uninteressant N24)^^


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Allerdings hab ich viel zu sehr Freude daran meinen Senf in sämtlichen Foren und Formen hinzuzufügen als das ich schon ins Bett hüpfen könnte (:


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Z.B. diese kranken Gerichtsshows, die Nachmittags laufen, wenn es jedes Kind sehen kann, und die nur so vor Beleidigungen und Agressionen strotzen. Oder auch Sendungen wie "two and a half men", die ich persönlich relativ lustig finde, sollten nicht Nachmittags laufen. Das ist einfach nichts für Kinder.
> Genauso wie Sexszenen in so gut wie jedem Film - ist Sex ein neuer Einschaltquoten-Hit, oder was?



Im sinn geb ich dir recht allerdings wer definiert denn was gut für Kinder ist? Und im welchen Sinn gut für Kinder?
Auf Nick z.b gibt es zu 80% Werbung und Wiederholungen 15% total bescheuerte Sendungen und 5% Lustige Sendungen
Auf Super Rtl ist zu kindisch teilweiße und jeder über 10 ist zu alt dafür.
Rtl II die Animes waren früher auch noch besser
Also die Kindersender sind zum großteil Käse ist leider so und da greift man als Kind gerne mal auf Lustige Sitcoms zurück ala Two and a Half men oder Immer wieder Jim zurück..



Aber so ist das was soll man machen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Pfeiffer ist die Pfeiffe die behauptet das WoW ein Strategie Spiel ist wo man Rollenspielt man ist Offizier oder Unteroffizier oder Sani
> Quelle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oi_fCOZfso...&playnext=1
> Und laut ihm sind Kinder die zuviel Medien "konsumieren" dick krank dumm und traurig http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNSiwrreioc



danke 

aber die blonde hat Potenial ein bissel

Außerdem der hatte vor 3 Jahren keinen Plan und hat es immer noch nicht und da sag mir einer mit dem Alter wird man weißer


----------



## Koizumi (5. Oktober 2009)

Das Braufest in World of Warcraft
wird in jedem Jahr, passend zum realen Oktoberfest in München, zum
großangelegten virtuellen Saufgelage im Online-Rollenspiel. Das passt
den deutschen Jugendschützern aber so gar nicht in den Kram. "Das Spiel
unterläuft eindeutig das Jugendschutzgesetz", ist Christa Merfert-Diete
von der deutschen Hauptstelle gegen die Suchtgefahren überzeugt.
Hintergrund für Ihre Aussage gegenüber der Borkener Zeitung:
In World of Warcraft können auch Jugendliche Alkohol konsumieren -
virtuell, versteht sich. "Saufen, um zu gewinnen", diese Botschaft geht
einfach nicht, sagt das Bundesfamilienministerium.​So stand es in dem Artikel den ich dazu gelesen habe. Also geht es diesmal nicht um Gewalt oder Suchtpotential eines Spieles sondern um (virtuellen) Alkoholkonsum. 
Das virtueller Alkohol in irgendeiner Weise schädlich ist kann ja beim besten Willen keiner glauben. Auserdem sollten eigentlich Eltern ihre Kinder über Alkoholkonsum und dessen Folgen aufklären . Denn die Jugendlichen mit Bier und Mixgetränk, die schon Mittags im Park sitzen scheinen ja offensichtlich kein WoW zu spielen ... sonst würden sie ja nicht im Park sitzen.
Interessanterweise las ich heute dann auch noch folgende Nachricht:

Alkohol konsumierende Eltern, die ihre Kinder zur Schule fahren oder abholen, werden vermehrt zum Ärgernis in der britischen StadtS outh Yorkshire. Die Stadtverwaltung zieht nach vermehrten Beschwerdenin Betracht, den Alkoholkonsum auf offener Straße zu verbieten. Die Lehrer der betreffenden Grundschule machten darauf aufmerksam, dass es mit dem unvernünftigen Verhalten der Eltern schwer sei, die Kindern zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren über die Gefahren von Alkoholkonsum aufzuklären.
​


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> konnte ich grade nicht einordnen^^



Aufgrund meiner Euphorie sei dir Verziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Denk ich mir jeden Tag.
> Dann doch lieber ein Rollenspiel oder man schaut als Kind den ganzen Tag N24. (Ist echt nichtmal so uninteressant N24)^^



N24 ist an sich ein klasse Sender, ziemlich intressante Dokus. 
@Tweety: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwlKFsLE...94A&index=1

@Magickevin: Rausgehen, mit Freunden was machen, Sport schauen.. sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

bei meiner Abschlussfeier und wir haben uns Vodka geholt und haben auf dem nächsten Spielplatz gesoffen und musste mit meinem Besten Freund ins Krankenhaus weil der total besoffen war kA wieviel der Promille hatte ich war/bin 16 jahre alt und das ganze ist Im Sommer gewesen also es ist nicht schwer an Alkohol ranzukommen geschweige denn an andere Sachen



> @Magickevin: Rausgehen, mit Freunden was machen, Sport schauen.. sowas wink.gif


Das macht man als Kind sowieso aber jetzt mal auf die Frage wieso geht man nicht mit anderen Raus? Ich denke mal das dieses Kind Probleme hat oder das seine Freunde aufgrund verschiedener Sachen keine Zeit haben


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (5. Oktober 2009)

Kiddy heißt nicht immer gleich jung


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich war zu meiner Abschlussfeier und wir haben uns Vodka geholt und haben auf dem nächsten Spielplatz gesoffen und musste mit meinem Besten Freund ins Krankenhaus weil der total besoffen war kA wieviel der Promille hatte ich war/bin 16 jahre alt und das ganze ist Im Sommer gewesen also es ist nicht schwer an Alkohol ranzukommen geschweige denn an andere Sachen



Natürlich ist das kein Problem. Man kann so gut wie alles bekommen, wenn man will. Aber dein bester Freund isn Depp, wenn man sich krankenhausreif säuft, muss man schon ziemlich fertig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das macht man als Kind sowieso aber jetzt mal auf die Frage wieso geht man nicht mit anderen Raus? Ich denke mal das dieses Kind Probleme hat oder das seine Freunde aufgrund verschiedener Sachen keine Zeit haben



Welches Kind meinst du jetzt (weil du "dieses Kind" schreibst - sorry, ist langsam spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das kein Problem. Man kann so gut wie alles bekommen, wenn man will. Aber dein bester Freund isn Depp, wenn man sich krankenhausreif säuft, muss man schon ziemlich fertig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war halt die Abschlussfeier und da kann sowas halt passieren aber der punkt ist doch, dass es immoment einfach nur Scheiße aussieht für die Jugendlichen


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Kiddy heißt nicht immer gleich jung



woohooo ich darf mich mal selbst nachäffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau ich stimme dir zu, das gemeine kiddy kann in jeder Altersklasse vorkommen (:


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Das war halt die Abschlussfeier und da kann sowas halt passieren aber der punkt ist doch, dass es immoment einfach nur Scheiße aussieht für die Jugendlichen



Auch dir stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Früher auf dem Dorf gab es kaum Fernsehen und keine Computer, die Kinder sind nicht gestorben vor Langeweile. Es gab Banden mit Verstecken, Murmelspiel turniere und so weiter. Ich trauere der Zeit ein wenig hinterher, so etwas findet man in einer Großstadt zum Beispiel gar nicht mehr, auf dem Land vereinzelt... AUch da gab es "bandenkriege" aber niemand starb weil ein andrer Jugendlicher mit dem Messer auf ihn losging Oo Aber alles verändert sich... 
hadi
shaf


----------



## Xeldran (5. Oktober 2009)

Aloha.

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/2009-09/oe...ildungsausgaben

reicht meiner Meinung nach,um das Thema " WoW und Bildung" abzuschließen.
Solange sich diesbezüglich nichts verändert,könnten die Politiker WoW, Zigaretten, Alkohol und Co.KG. ab 18 und nur mit Kreditkarte zugänglich machen, bis sie schwarz anlaufen und Pickel am Po kriegen.

So long.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Das war halt die Abschlussfeier und da kann sowas halt passieren aber der punkt ist doch, dass es immoment einfach nur Scheiße aussieht für die Jugendlichen



Naja, lass es uns mal so ausdrücken: Es ist schwer, sich Perspektiven zu schaffen, aber nicht unmöglich. Und man sollte, nein, eigentlich muss man versuchen, diese Perspektiven zu schaffen, man darf halt nicht so schnell aufgeben und muss einfach zeigen, was man draufhat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es ist für fast alle schwer, sich hervorzuheben. Folglich haben auch da wieder fast alle die gleichen Chancen.



> Auch dir stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Früher auf dem Dorf gab es kaum Fernsehen und keine Computer, die Kinder sind nicht gestorben vor Langeweile. Es gab Banden mit Verstecken, Murmelspiel turniere und so weiter. Ich trauere der Zeit ein wenig hinterher, so etwas findet man in einer Großstadt zum Beispiel gar nicht mehr, auf dem Land vereinzelt... AUch da gab es "bandenkriege" aber niemand starb weil ein andrer Jugendlicher mit dem Messer auf ihn losging Oo Aber alles verändert sich...



Och ja, Verstecke bauen, mim Rad rumfahren, 4-6 Stunden am Tag Fußballn, rumklettern, leichtsinnig sein, das hatte was!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Thema Großstadt: Ich war schon immer ein "Landkind", ums mal so zu sagen, und hab damit praktisch gar keine Erfahrung.. aber ich glaube, in einer Großstadt wär ich in meiner Jugend gestorben vor Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, diese Bandenkriege der heutigen Zeit .. ich versteh das nicht Oo Wie kann man nur so krank im Kopf sein. Das ist genauso, wie wenn du einfach irgendwo von 3-7 GangstaZz grundlos angepöbelt wirst.. nichts besseres zu tun?

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/2009-09/oe...ildungsausgaben <- das ist echt hart. Als starke Industrienation mit hohem BIP 4. letzter in Bildungsausgaben unter den OECD-Ländern .. von nichts kommt eben nichts :/


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> N24 ist an sich ein klasse Sender, ziemlich intressante Dokus.
> ....



An Anfang dacht ich selber (9te Klasse vor 3-4Jahren): Oh Gott was ist den N24 ein scheiß Sender (musste damals von Schule eine Kriegsdoku anschauen) und dann Abends wenn nichts besseres kam hab ich es angeschaut, weil es spannende Themen bringt und ich mehr über den Krieg, sein Verlauf, Beteiligung und Hintergründe wissen möchte. Und seitdem schau ich jeden Tag Abends rein, wenn eine Doku kommt wenn nicht dann auch recht kommt halt was über verschiedene Erfindungen (z.B. Hovercraft)

Oh ich schweife vom Thema ab :X

PS: 29mins dann endlich 20 juhuu^^


----------



## Armads (5. Oktober 2009)

Um gottes willen ich fall gleich vom stuhl vor lachen. Das ist wohl das erbärmlichste, neben der Internetzensur von Ursula von der Leyen
das ich je gelesen habe. Ich hab echt n lachflash xDD.

Minderjährige laden sich pornos runter, Jugendliche kommen an schusswaffen und metzeln Schulen in Deutschland nieder und
dann soll die erhöhung der Altersfreigabe von WoW die Jugendlichen wieder nach draussen treiben? Ich hab vor
der Wahl wenig von der Deutschen Politik gehalten, und dank diesem Thread find ich die jetzigen Politiker erst recht zum Kotzen. Es gibt zich Millionen
Arbeitslose in Deutschland. In Ämtern wie die Agentur für Arbeit wird man wie ein stück scheiße(Das ist noch weit untertrieben) behandelt wenn eine Alleinerziehende Mutter
als ehrliche Steuerzahlerin soforthilfe beantragt. Es herrscht kinderarmut. Die zahl der Jugendlichen Coma säufer wächst. Ich könnt jetzt
noch mehr sinnvolle probleme nennen, aber das einzige was die Regierung zurzeit stört ist die zu niedrig erteilte Freigabe eines Onlinespiels?

Leute es heißt zwar das es 12 Millionen abonenten gibt, aber Nicht alle zocken in deutschland
Es macht zwar wenig sinn das in nem Internet Portal zu schreiben aber, leute
wacht endlich aus eurer Traumwelt auf.

Was ich vor allem lustig finde, jeder der hier auf buffed angemeldet ist, ist ein zocker, sei es welches Spiel auch immer.
Und ihr als Onlinezocker wollt mir weis machen das das sinnvoll ist? man könnt grad meinen der ersteller dieses Threads
ist ein politiker der noch nie Computer Spiel gezockt hat, einer Der in WoW in den BGs immer gegankt wurde und nun
irgendwelche Rache komplexe hat oder einer der so alt ist wie die jetzigen Politiker und keine Ahnung davon hat was wirklich zählt.

Die Schlipsträger im Bundestag müssen dringlichst ihre Prioritäten überdenken, den beim jetzigen Politischen zustand
sag ich ganz ehrlich:

Ich scheiß auf die jetzige Politik und das sag ich als Stolzer Deutscher Bürger mit einer Demokratischen haltung,
und gewiss ich Höre kein hiphop rap etc, und habe eine gute Schulbildung.

P.S. es ist etwas hart ausgeartet aber ich musste es einfach mal aussprechen,
die ämter machen mir in letzter zeit ziemlich zu schaffen


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> An Anfang dacht ich selber (9te Klasse vor 3-4Jahren): Oh Gott was ist den N24 ein scheiß Sender (musste damals von Schule eine Kriegsdoku anschauen) und dann Abends wenn nichts besseres kam hab ich es angeschaut, weil es spannende Themen bringt und ich mehr über den Krieg, sein Verlauf, Beteiligung und Hintergründe wissen möchte. Und seitdem schau ich jeden Tag Abends rein, wenn eine Doku kommt wenn nicht dann auch recht kommt halt was über verschiedene Erfindungen (z.B. Hovercraft)
> 
> Oh ich schweife vom Thema ab :X
> 
> PS: 29mins dann endlich 20 juhuu^^



Oh ja, die WW 2 - Dokus sind immer intressant, vorallem, da mich des Thema einfach total intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: dann halt dich ran, gogo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> N24 ist an sich ein klasse Sender, ziemlich intressante Dokus.
> @Tweety: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c5rwlKFsLE...94A&index=1
> 
> @Magickevin: Rausgehen, mit Freunden was machen, Sport schauen.. sowas
> ...




THX sehr interressant deswegen mag ich Youtube


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Naja, lass es uns mal so ausdrücken: Es ist schwer, sich Perspektiven zu schaffen, aber nicht unmöglich. Und man sollte, nein, eigentlich muss man versuchen, diese Perspektiven zu schaffen, man darf halt nicht so schnell aufgeben und muss einfach zeigen, was man draufhat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gleiche Chancen nicht wirklich....Wer hat denn mehr Chancen
Als Kind mit 2 Geschwistern Alleinerziehnder Mutter/Vater die Nebenjobs bis zum Umfallen hat nur um die Familie durchzubringen und das genug auf dem Tisch zu essen ist. Und sagt mir jetzt nicht das es sowas nicht gibt ich seh es oft genug und nicht nur im Fernsehen glaubt mir mal.

oder ein Kind mit Geschwistern wo die Eltern zusammen sind diese Genug Geld verdienen und das Kind sich keine sorgen machen muss?

Kinder haben es nicht sonderlich leicht in Familien wo das Geld knapp ist, die Eltern geschieden sind oder die Geschwister erkrankt sind an einer Krankheit sei es Physsisch oder Psychisch.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Armads schrieb:


> Um gottes willen ich fall gleich vom stuhl vor lachen. Das ist wohl das erbärmlichste, neben der Internetzensur von Ursula von der Leyen
> das ich je gelesen habe. Ich hab echt n lachflash xDD.
> 
> ....



Du zählst da viele Probleme auf, die man nicht alle einzeln lösen kann, das wäre nahezu unmöglich und auch enorm zeitaufwendig.
Was braucht man also? Richtig, etwas, was tief greift, was tief in die gesellschaftsstruktur eingreift, etwas, dass dort vieles umkrempelt
und so die teilweise schon fast depressive Jugend wachrüttelt. Und du glaubst nun wirklich, dass unsere Politiker in der Lage wären, so etwas
sich auszudenken?

Man müsste meht in die Bildung investieren wäre der 1. Schritt, das Bildungssystem an sich überdenken, neue Maßnahmen zur Eingliederung
und sonstiges, das ist einfach ein Problem, mit dem sich die Politiker mal länger befassen sollten - das ist momentan wohl die größte Aufgabe,
vor der Deutschland steht. Weltwirtschaftskrise ist dagegen ja fast schon lächerlich. 

Aber wir wären ja nicht wir, wenn wir die Probleme im eigenen Land lösen würde, nein. Wir holen uns lieber noch welche aus Afghanistan und
anderen Ländern in der Ecke dazu. Großes Kino!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

@Magickevin du hast vermutlich den Zusammenhang überlesen deine 3 Beispiele müssen alle die gleichen Perspektiven für ihre Zukunft haben trotz das ihre Eltern es schwer haben 

Sausage war für eine Änderung des Systems wie es Momentan ist


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann tut es mir Leid wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe Allerdings, müssten alle die Selben Chancen haben aber das ist nicht möglich so schade wie es leider ist


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Gleiche Chancen nicht wirklich....Wer hat denn mehr Chancen
> Als Kind mit 2 Geschwistern Alleinerziehnder Mutter/Vater die Nebenjobs bis zum Umfallen hat nur um die Familie durchzubringen und das genug auf dem Tisch zu essen ist. Und sagt mir jetzt nicht das es sowas nicht gibt ich seh es oft genug und nicht nur im Fernsehen glaubt mir mal.
> 
> oder ein Kind mit Geschwistern wo die Eltern zusammen sind diese Genug Geld verdienen und das Kind sich keine sorgen machen muss?
> ...



Schau mal nochmal hin: FAST alle. Theorethisch kann sich jede Familie jeden nötigen Faktor für eine ausreichende Bildung für eine gute Perspektive des Kindes schaffen. Außer dem Faktor Geld. Und dieser ist folglich theorethisch der einzige Faktor, den man nicht direkt ändern kann. Wobei es auch da Möglichkeiten gibt, sich etwas noch nebenbei zu verdienen(Zeitungen austragen z.B.). Klar hat die eine Familie mehr Arbeit damit, dem Kind die Perspektiven zu bieten, die andere problemlos stellen können, aber wenn man sich wirklich reinhängt und sehr viel arbeitet, kann man es schon weit bringen und so die Chancenungleichheit verringern.
Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar sind die Chancen im Allgemeinen nicht gleich. Jmd., der Geld wie Heu hat, kann seinem Kind leicht die beste Ausbildung finanzieren, während sich andere alles selbst erarbeiten müssen.

Und von dieser Alleinerziehungssituation ist im Moment z.B. meine Schwester betroffen, allerdings hat sie "nur" ein Kind, und muss selbst da schauen, wie sie zurechtkommt. Mit Krippenplatz, Miete, Kleidung und Essen ist das Geld aus einem Halbtagsjob für einen Monat schnell verbraucht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Muß echt sagen herrlich u tut gut auf einem so Hohem Level mit Leuten zu diskutieren


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Muß echt sagen herrlich u tut gut auf einem so Hohem Level mit Leuten zu diskutieren



Aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Muß echt sagen herrlich u tut gut auf einem so Hohem Level mit Leuten zu diskutieren



Schon, ist leider ziemlich selten hier auf Buffed oder anderen Online-Foren.


----------



## Sausage (5. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem ich heute gefühlte 3 Kilometer Text in des Topic geblasen hab, geh ich ma pennen. Und zum Abschluss gibts noch etwas gemeinen Humor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmC-qotsIgA
Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Armads (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Du zählst da viele Probleme auf, die man nicht alle einzeln lösen kann, das wäre nahezu unmöglich und auch enorm zeitaufwendig.
> Was braucht man also? Richtig, etwas, was tief greift, was tief in die gesellschaftsstruktur eingreift, etwas, dass dort vieles umkrempelt
> und so die teilweise schon fast depressive Jugend wachrüttelt. Und du glaubst nun wirklich, dass unsere Politiker in der Lage wären, so etwas
> sich auszudenken?
> ...



Ja siehste das währ zu mindest mal n anfang. Das hat Struktur und ist aussagekräftig. Soweit ich mich richtigentsinne ist der Besitz eines WoW
Accounts auch erst ab 18 erlaubt.(Ich mein das irgendwo in den Nutzungsbestimmungen gelesen zu haben) Also was bringt es die Altersfreigabe
selbst zu erhöhen wenn der Besitz eines Accs erst ab 18 erlaubt ist. Und ich mein über die veränderung des Bildungsystem zu Diskutieren ist allemal sinnvoller
als die Freigabe an minderjährige von virtuellen daten.(Den mehr ist WoW nicht)

Ich zocke auch wow und bin deshalb kein junky der sein ganzes lebenlang zuhause verbringt, ich geh öfters raus spazieren gehen,
geh zur schule und schreibe gute noten. Ich finds beschissen das alle immer in den selben topf geschmissen werden.


----------



## pnxdome (5. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> 2. Das wurde schon bei weitaus geringerem gedacht..
> 3. Für Counterstrike zahlt man keine monatliche Gebühr, somit ist auch keine Kontrolle möglich



2. Stimmt - wie beim Paintball-Verbot ... Oh, wait!
3. Theoretisch könnte Steam ja Accounts schließen (-> gegen AG

und zum Thema "ranzigen Drehstuhl, 3 Tüten Chips und Cola und 8 Stunden irgendeinen virtuellen Rotz am sammeln"

Kein Wunder haben solche Leute wie du ein so schlechtes Bild vom Spiel - ganzen Tag nur am farmen - was?

Ich bin gewagt und stelle folgende Vermutung auf:

1. WoW fördert ebenso, wie jede andere "Betätigung" auch die Handaugenkoordination

2. Essen verhältnismäßig wenig Leute beim Zocken Chips - selbst wenn sie das behaupten . Niemand fettet sich freiwillig seine Tastatur ein.

3. Cola - Naja, das trinkt jeder andere Mensch auch - SOGAR SPORTLER PUNKT.

4. "Virtueller Rotz" => Wenn ich diese Artikulationsweise schonwieder sehe meldet sich innere Gegenwehr : Anscheinend scheinen die WoW-Spieler ja in ihrer Ausdrucksweiße ( Wenn man vernünftig schreibt, und die Spieler bittet, für ein paar Augenblicke die Anglezismen bei Seite zu legen ) deutlich gebildeter zu sein, als irgendwelche gröllenden Affen, die die ganze Zeit im Kreis rumrennen und "OLLI!!!!!!" schreien.


Noch etwas mehr oder weniger Offtopic


> Das Gesetz "Alkohol und Tabakwaren erst ab 18" hat diese Rotzlöffel nciht davon abgehalten selbiges an diesem Abend anderswo zu konsumieren!



Jo - Wie war das bei der Internetzensur mit den Stoppschildern?
-Sorry, aber das ist pure Volksverdummung - vorallem die Naivität, zu glauben, dass soetwas helfen soll...
ACH  HALT: mit Schäubles Bundestrojaner können wir ja noch WoW-Clients von einzelnen zerschießen, was?
Dann siehts in der Statistik wenigstens wieder besser aus! )


Ich mag keine Menschen mit konservativer Einstellung, denn neumediale Weiterbildung ist Mittlerweile einwichtiger Punkt in unserem Leben, auch wenn es viele alteingeseßene Politiker nicht wahr haben wollen. 
Sorry, aber soviel zu diesem Thema.


P.s:


> Besitz eines WoW
> Accounts auch erst ab 18 erlaubt


Korrekt.



> Ich finds beschissen das alle immer in den selben topf geschmissen werden.


Dito.

So. Und jetzt in der HEIA - fröhliches Discussing


----------



## Magickevin (5. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Schau mal nochmal hin: FAST alle. Theorethisch kann sich jede Familie jeden nötigen Faktor für eine ausreichende Bildung für eine gute Perspektive des Kindes schaffen. Außer dem Faktor Geld. Und dieser ist folglich theorethisch der einzige Faktor, den man nicht direkt ändern kann. Wobei es auch da Möglichkeiten gibt, sich etwas noch nebenbei zu verdienen(Zeitungen austragen z.B.). Klar hat die eine Familie mehr Arbeit damit, dem Kind die Perspektiven zu bieten, die andere problemlos stellen können, aber wenn man sich wirklich reinhängt und sehr viel arbeitet, kann man es schon weit bringen und so die Chancenungleichheit verringern.
> Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken
> 
> 
> ...



Du ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten das dies so nicht der fall ist. Die Familie eines Freundes: Alleinerziehende Mutter Vater durch Harz 4 nicht in der Lage unterhalt zu bezahlen Mutter bis 22 Uhr nicht zuhaus Schwester an Magersucht erkrankt und wohnt nichtmehr zuhaus Der große Bruder muss den Haushalt machen via Einkaufen putzen Kochen ab und zu ein Wenig Arbeiten damit der kleinere was zu Essen hat und ihm dabei helfen die Schule zu schaffen...Der große Bruder konnte sich wegen dem Druck nicht auf die Schule konzentrieren und musste mit einem Hauptschulabschluss die Schule verlassen obwohl er in der Lage wäre sein Abi zu machen. Dieser Druck lastet auf einem jmd, der so nicht großgeworden ist kennt das nicht und kann sich in die Lage nicht reinversetzen genauso wie ein Großteil der Politker.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Oktober 2009)

Leute ich werd mich auch verkrümeln 

Bitte lasst den Thread leben bedeutet beherrscht euch u zeigt das ihr euch benehmen könnten (sonst gebt ihr den Leuten Gründe für ihre Sinnlosen Äußerungen)

Vielen Dank an die bisherigen Postern weiter so (auch wenn ich nicht ihrer Meinung bin aber jeder kann sie äußern dafür haben manche Menschen ihr Leben lassen müssen)


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (5. Oktober 2009)

Hoffe das bis morgen Mittag diskussion weiter geht,

Ich geh jetzt erstmal fort meinen 20 Feiern der in 2Minuten anfängt^^


----------



## SheepHappens (5. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Hoffe das bis morgen Mittag diskussion weiter geht,
> 
> Ich geh jetzt erstmal fort meinen 20 Feiern der in 2Minuten anfängt^^



Alles gute dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und jau die Diskussionen sind nach Startschwierigkeiten echt qualitativ Hochwertig geworden... Dieses Niveau erreich ich sonst nur im LdT (:


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Hoffe das bis morgen Mittag diskussion weiter geht,
> 
> Ich geh jetzt erstmal fort meinen 20 Feiern der in 2Minuten anfängt^^



alles jute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Hoffe das bis morgen Mittag diskussion weiter geht,
> 
> Ich geh jetzt erstmal fort meinen 20 Feiern der in 2Minuten anfängt^^



seit 5 minuten scheints ja soweit zu sein, herzlichen Glückwunsch^^


----------



## TMSIDR (6. Oktober 2009)

es ist doch einfach das alte prinzip; ich(politiker) hab mehrere probleme an der backe, oben schon genannte sozial,wirtschaftlich usw, scheinbar wird jede neue generation immer dümmer und gewaltbereiter, und nun steh ich vor der wahl; ich könnte versuchen diesen haufen gesellschaftlicher probleme anzugehen oder ich such mir einen sündenbock, jemand der sich nicht so gut wehren kann, bausche ihn dann als ultimativen problemerzeuger auf und liefere direkt die lösung dazu... nun bin ich natürlich fein raus und niemand kann mir mehr sagen ich würde für meine diät nich arbeiten...
das es ausgerechnet die zockergemeinde trifft hat vielerei gründe; zum einen werden wir durch keine starke(geldschwere) lobby vertreten, dazu werden gezielt minderjährige angegriffen, schließlich eine gesellschaftsgruppe ohne wahlrecht(keine represalien beim nächsten urnengang), und selbst diejenigen über18 gehören zu der gruppe mit der erwiesenermaßen gerinsten wahlbeteiligung, also auch von dort her kein widerstand zu erwarten...
lange rede kurzer sinn, wir sind der perfekte sündenbock...


----------



## djmayman (6. Oktober 2009)

ich bin dafür das RL auch erst ab 18 freizugeben.


----------



## SheepHappens (6. Oktober 2009)

TMSIDR schrieb:


> es ist doch einfach das alte prinzip; ich(politiker) hab mehrere probleme an der backe, oben schon genannte sozial,wirtschaftlich usw, scheinbar wird jede neue generation immer dümmer und gewaltbereiter, und nun steh ich vor der wahl; ich könnte versuchen diesen haufen gesellschaftlicher probleme anzugehen oder ich such mir einen sündenbock, jemand der sich nicht so gut wehren kann, bausche ihn dann als ultimativen problemerzeuger auf und liefere direkt die lösung dazu... nun bin ich natürlich fein raus und niemand kann mir mehr sagen ich würde für meine diät nich arbeiten...
> das es ausgerechnet die zockergemeinde trifft hat vielerei gründe; zum einen werden wir durch keine starke(geldschwere) lobby vertreten, dazu werden gezielt minderjährige angegriffen, schließlich eine gesellschaftsgruppe ohne wahlrecht(keine represalien beim nächsten urnengang), und selbst diejenigen über18 gehören zu der gruppe mit der erwiesenermaßen gerinsten wahlbeteiligung, also auch von dort her kein widerstand zu erwarten...
> lange rede kurzer sinn, wir sind der perfekte sündenbock...



YEy ein Terry Pratchett Leser ^.^ Lets sing the hedgoge song xD


----------



## SheepHappens (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich grabe meinen Vorschlag wieder aus, ab einem bestimmten Alter, 16 etwa, einen Test zur Volljährigkeit machen zu dürfen. Im geistigen Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig



Und wie alt bist du? nicht sehr alt so wie dein Post aussieht!

http://z0r.de/?id=63





Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....




Da hast du volkommen Recht!!!!

Ich sehe es an meinem kleinen 14 Jährigen Bruder, der hat jetzt WoW angefangen weil es keine Skaterparks in seiner umgebund gibt, sein einziges Hobby ist skaten und das macht er jeden Tag 3mind 3 Stunden aber im Winter geht das nicht ...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (6. Oktober 2009)

Alles Propagande, man möchte ja den Anschein wecken, man würde was sinnvolles Unternehmen.

Das beste ist immer noch, Kinder eine Sportart machen zu lassen. Sobald man sich in einen Verein integriert hat und das Vereinsleben voll mitbekommt, wird automatisch eine gute Balance hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerkuh92 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Politiker sollten weniger auf die Computerspiele achten sondern mehr auf die gefahren die wirklich schädlich sind.
Ich selbst bin erst 16 Jahre alt und höre in meiner Klasse und bekanntenkreisen (13-18) nur noch wie viel sie doch am wochenende getrunken haben und wie sie dort abgeschissen sind und auch noch stolz drauf sind... Ganz zu schweige von härteren Drogen...

mfg


----------



## cheekoh (6. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> diese altersfreigabe für wow in frage gestellt ist schon uralt...
> und zudem, ihr werdet sehen, die größten kiddies sind die erwachsenen.



100% sign

wer sich über n virtuelles braufest aufregt brauch hobbys....

steuern sind zu hoch, löhne zu niedrig, kimakatstrophe, ich glaub da gäbs wichtigeres als n pixelhaufen
xD


----------



## STAR1988 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wird absolut kein Unterschied machen obs ab 18 ist oder nicht. Die die jetzt unter 18 sind werden auch dann spielen wenns ab 18 sein sollte. 
Die könnten das Spiel sogar komplett verbieten, die Spielerzahl wäre genau die gleiche.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen sollten diese Versager von Politiker sich um wichtigerer Sachen kümmern als um ein MMORPG.


----------



## Damatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Laaangweilig, das bringt nix, und as wird nie was bringen, und jeder der glaub games und speziel wow hätten was mit der verdummung der generation jugend heute zutun , der is genau so realitätsfremd wie der westerwelle der tatsächlich mein  ausländischen interviewern  auf ne englische frage den spruch zu drücken er möge deutsch reden wir sind in deustchland, wir stellen schlieslich in england fragen auch auf english ( ich mein merkt der noch was english ist weltspreche du dorfdepp, muste ma raus) wie ein vorredner schon sagte , die als stolz epfundene excess sauferrei und was schlimmer is drogenkonsum führen dazu, wobei ich sagen muss ja ich hab in dem alter auch gesofen wien loch und ich bin aus dem alter raus und weis es jetzt besser ^^ daher kann mann das net nur darauf abweltzen, aber games? ich bitte euch, dann müst mensch ärger dich nicht und schach eben so verdummen


----------



## martog (6. Oktober 2009)

Immer diese Unwissenheit einiger ist furchtbar. Trotz der Ereignisse von Erfurt wurde damals entschieden CS nicht zu verbieten. Das Spiel ist in der Deutschen Fassung ab 16 Jahre freigegeben. Es geht zwar auch um das Töten der Gegner aber man kann die Rundenziele ohne einen Kill erreichen.

Und zu den verwaisten Spielplätzen auch mal eine andere Bemerkung. Die Leute jammern das die Kinder nicht draussen spielen und toben. Aber was passiert denn wenn sie draussen rumtollen, sofort kommen irgendwelche Anwohner an und meckern das die Kids Lärm machen. 
Es gibt genügend Spielplätze wo Schilder stehen das die Kinder keinen Lärm machen dürfen und das Ballspielen verboten ist.
Bei den Jugendlichen kommt dazu das Jugendklubs wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden sind. Und da meckern unsere von Problemen ablenkenden Politiker an und wollen die Nische welche die Kids sich zum austoben gesucht haben verbieten (PC-Spiele).
Ich empfehle mal das Buch "Die verblödete Republik" von Thomas Wieczorek. Da werden einem mal wieder die Augen öffnet wie die Politiker uns tagtäglich verarschen.


----------



## Destructix (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man bis jetzt noch nicht gemerkt hat, dass der Pfeiffer und die Politiker keine Ahnung haben, dann ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ich meine.... Wieviele von den 11 Millionen Accounts spielen in Deutschland Wow und wieviele davon sind unter 18 ?

Die meisten Jugendliche die ich kenne, die um 11 Uhr Abends Alcopops saufen (meist eher härteres), null Bock auf Schule haben und Leute "abziehen" kennen doch Wow gar nicht. Es gibt doch keine Angebote ffür diese Jugendlichen !
Treffpunkte werden geschlossen, Spielplätze sind unbenutzbar, Lernschwache werden mit ihren Problem alleine gelassen und man sagt ihnen das sie so eh keine Chance auf dem Arbeitsmarkt hätten. Das baut auf.... Für sozial schwächer ohne Geld ist dann der Sportclub um die Ecke unbezahlbar weil vieles zum Leben immer teurer wird.

Wenn jemand sagt das Wow übermässig Gewalt und Alkoholkonsum fördert, der sollte sich mal bitte das Vormittags.- bis Abendprogramm im Fernseher antun. Da hocken meist die Kinder davor....

Sollte Wow wirklich ab 18 werden, werd ich bei jeder Aktion mitmachen die dagegen ist. Ich lasse mir ein "Hobby" nicht mit Willküre vermiesen.
So nebenbei bevor es flames gibt.... ich bin 36 Jahre alt und bin Berufstätig (12h/Tag)

mfg Destructix


----------



## Yunalexa (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Aussage, das Braufest animiere zu Alkoholkonsum ist ja mal mehr als lächerlich. Alkohol gibt es im Spiel schon seit seinem ersten Release und auch das Braufest wurde dieses Jahr nicht das erste mal gefeiert.
Dass das Ministerium nicht akzeptiert, dass mir das Bier des Monats nicht aus dem PC geschossen kommt und automatisch in meinen Mund gerät, ist wieder einmal ein Beweis dafür, dass sich jenes Ministerium die Sache einfach zu leicht macht.

Es ist einfach, ein Gesetz zu erlassen und ein Spiel ab 18 zu verkaufen. Es ist einfach, ein Spiel einfach zu verbieten. Doch es ist nicht einfach, die Probleme innerhalb der Familien, meistens ausgelöst durch depressive Eltern, die kein Geld haben ihrem Kind eine gute Bildung zu geben, einfach mit solchen Verboten zu lösen. 

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier einfach an der falschen Wurzel angefangen.

Grund für all diese Reaktionen sind die in den letzten zwei Jahren leider mehrfachen Amokläufe von Jugendlichen auf ihre Schulen oder andere Mitmenschen, die in vielen Verletzten, wenn nicht sogar Toten endeten.

Natürlich muss dagegen etwas unternommen werden. Fakt ist jedoch, dass in keinem der bisher aufgetretenen Fälle bewiesen werden konnte, dass Computerspiele der Auslöser für diese Missetaten waren.
Somit lässt sich auch nicht die Schlussfolgerung ziehen, dass Computerspiele in irgendeiner Weise sofort einen reellen Einfluss auf die Menschen, die sie spielen ausüben.

Grund für diese Taten sind doch meistens die Familien- bzw Freundesverhältnisse in denen sich die Täter befinden. Wie ich bereits sagte, führen geringe Löhne und Hartz IV bei Eltern, die ihren Kindern mehr als nur einen Hauptschulabschluss bieten wollen, zu Depressionen und Ängsten. Diese bekommt das Kind mit, wenn nicht sogar durch gereitztere Eltern oder gar Ablehnung. Denn es ist einfach so, dass ein Hartz IV Kind eine wesentlich geringere Chance auf ein Studium hat, wie das Kind einer mittelschichtigen Familie.
Hinzu kommen falsche Freunde. Welche, die aufgegeben wurden, und aufgegeben haben. Welche, die ihren eigenen Frust und Kummer über sich und ihre Familie in Alkohol, Drogen und Gewalt verarbeiten.

Was getan werden muss ist mehr Unterstützung für Kinder ärmerer Familien. Eine bessere Bildungsförderung, die über Einschulgeld hinaus geht, die der Familie die Mittel gibt, alle nötigen Schulmaterialen für ihr Kind zu kaufen, sodass es die Chance auf Abitur und Studium erhält. Studienförderungen als Befreiung von sämtlichen Studiengebühren und -kosten.
Denn laut Studien, ist die größte Angst aller Eltern, dass sie ihrem Kind keine vernünftige Bildung bieten können. Wird diese vom Staat vernichtet, so fühlen sich auch ärmere Familien sicherer und es herrscht bestimmt ein besseres Familienklima für das Kind.

Ausserdem muss, wie schon gesagt wurde, mehr Möglichkeiten für Jugendliche geschaffen werden, ihre Zeit nach der Schule sinnvoll zu verbringen. Jugendzentren, kostenlose sportliche Vereine, bessere Spielplätze, mehr Natur.


Was ich mit diesem Roman sagen möchte ist, dass ich nicht gegen ein Verkaufsverbot von WoW an Minderjährige bin, sondern einfach dagegen bin, dass sich Minesterien und Grämien alle Schuld für irgendwelche Probleme so einfach abwälzen wollen.
Meinetwegen sollen sie WoW ab 18 verkaufen, vielleicht hilft es bei einigen Hundert Kindern. Die anderen besorgen es sich über ältere Freunde, wenn nicht sogar über die eigenen Eltern, wo wir wieder beim eigentlichen Problem wären.


----------



## Gnarak (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...




Du meinst die Jugendzentren, die zum Beispiel in Hamburg inzwischen fast alle geschlossen wurden, weil die Stadt lieber das Geld in andere, lukrativere Dinge gesteckt hat ? Sportvereine die sich Familien mit Hartz4 hintergrund nicht mehr leisten können ?  Und Du glaubst das alle besser wird ....... Träumer !


----------



## Satanix (6. Oktober 2009)

/sign Fredyn

 es Leben  wirklich zu viele Realitätsfremd am Leben vorbei, siehe deutsche Politiker oder unsere sogenannte Elite.

Den einzigen deutsche Politiker, der sich wirklich mal um die Angelegenheit hartz4 bemühte ist Kinkel gewesen. Der sich auch eine ARGE angesehen hatte und deren Abläufe.

In Hamburg sind die Jz entweder geschlossen, abgefakelt oder von Drogengangs besetzt. Sehr guter Umgang für Jugendliche <IRONIE<

HArtz4 Empfänger bzw Familien haben sicher kein Geld über, entsprechende Ausgaben zu tätigen wie ONline spiele.

Sowas dürfte auch in der Marktanalyse von Blizz vorhanden sein das man solche Kunden wenig bis kaum erreicht.

Thema Bildung und Erziehung, dies ist ja nicht erst ein PROBLEM der jetztigen Jugendlichen sondern schon einer Generation vorher.

Man fragt sich wielange man noch warten will oder was man eigentlich damit will. Ob man einen ähnliche verdummte Bevölkerung braucht wie in den USA. der vorteil ist, nichts läst sich leichter regieren wie sowas,

mit leeren Worthülsen abtun und in den Krieg schicken.

Nicht zu vergessen das es schon viele gibt die sich auf die Reise ins gelobte Land machen für eine Ausbildung in Pakistan. Siehe letzte Berichte des BND und jetzt veröffentlichte Hinweise.

Fragt man sich was treibt die dort hin? Wen einer das mit WoW in verbindung bringt oder einem anderen Online Spiel, sollte er sich doch erstmal selbst um sich kümmern.


----------



## Rolandos (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn sich aber die Jugendlichen, mit Spielen wie WoW eins ist,  hinter dem PC verkriechen, wird es auch nicht besser. 

Im Gegenteil, dort flüchten sie in eine virtuelle Welt, können die gestalten wie sie möchten. Ist ja nicht schlecht. Leider wird das dann schnell zu Sucht, ja ja, Erwachsene sind da auch nicht gegen gefreit, und das reale Leben tritt in den Hintergrund. Wo für Jugendliche eher anfällig sind, weil, es ist einfach easy mal schnell einen aus der Gruppe zu kicken. Im Reallive müssen sie sich mit ihren Altersgenossen auseinandersetzen, die kann man dann nicht einfach kicken. 

Ist ist völlig falsch, was Spiel/bolzplätze, Jugendgruppen, Vereine, Sportplätze usw. angeht.
Davon gibt es genug und alle klagen über Nachwuchsmangel. 
Bei mir an Ort gibt es 1 Tanzclub, 2 Sportvereine, 1 Pfadfinder, freiwillige Feuerwehr, Schützenverein, Verein fürs Bogenschiessen richtige Bogen, nicht die Hightech dinger, Fitnesscenter und sogar einen Verein der sich um alte Kulturen kümmert die sich z.B. eine kleine historische Burg erbaut haben und das drumherum weiterentwickeln. Sie wird sogar als Museum genutzt. Dort kann man auch am Wochenende wie im Jahre 1200 Leben. Alle habe öfters mal Tage der offene Tür, man sieht aber sehr wenige Jugendliche eher keine dort und wenn, werden sie von den Eltern mitgebracht.

Sehe ich ja bei meinen Kindern, man geht überall mit ihnen hin, zeigt ihnen viele Möglichkeiten etwas anderes zu machen, aber sie haben keinen Bock auf Aktivität. Zu Hause ist es warm, PC kann man ausschalten wenn man keine Lust mehr hat, dann ist der Fernsehn an. OK zumindes lesen sie hin und wieder eine Buch. Kann man alles bequem auf dem Zimmer nachen. SPORTVEREIN, HILFE da muss man sich ja bewegen. Tanzen, nee da sind ja bloß alte Leute, muss ich ja lernen. Fitnesscenter ist Langweilig,
Feuerwehr, waaasss da muss ich ja immer Pünktlich zu den Übungen hin. Historienverein, das sind alles Idioten.   

Es ist alles vorhanden, wie gesagt eins haben alle Vereine gemeinsam, KEINEN NACHWUCHS, weil der sich eher am PC aufhält in der warmen Stube.  

Also PC Spiele erst ab 18 Freizugeben, würde dem wohl ein wenig entgegen wirken. Richtig, nicht nur WoW ist an der Miesere schuld.


----------



## Thewizard76 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...


Ich finde an dem ganzen nur so Erstaunlich, dass er da so Aggressiv drauf Reagiert.
Also nicht der Themen Ersteller, sondern der Politiker.
Was soll man den von so einem Verhalten erwarten?
Ich glaube da ist auch noch Nachholbedarf was das Vernünftige miteinander angeht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom ist entweder ein Troll oder er hat sich nicht ausreichend über die gesetzlichen Gegebenheiten hinsichtlich bereits USK eingestufter Titel informiert.

Aufgrund seiner deutlichen ablehnenden Haltung gegeüber WoW, tip ich ganz stark auf Troll.
Im Endeffekt sogar beides, wer mit Stammtischparolen kommt, wird sich nicht ernsthaft informieren wollen/können.


----------



## Yunalexa (6. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wenn sich aber die Jugendlichen, mit Spielen wie WoW eins ist,  hinter dem PC verkriechen, wird es auch nicht besser.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, dort flüchten sie in eine virtuelle Welt, können die gestalten wie sie möchten. Ist ja nicht schlecht. Leider wird das dann schnell zu Sucht, ja ja, Erwachsene sind da auch nicht gegen gefreit, und das reale Leben tritt in den Hintergrund. Wo für Jugendliche eher anfällig sind, weil, es ist einfach easy mal schnell einen aus der Gruppe zu kicken. Im Reallive müssen sie sich mit ihren Altersgenossen auseinandersetzen, die kann man dann nicht einfach kicken.
> 
> ...




In meinem Ort gibt es 2 Spielplätze für ne 20k Einwohnerstadt und in jedem Dorf drumrum vielleicht auch noch je 1. Keine Vereine, wenn dann nur für teuer Geld und freiweillige Feuerwehren nur für Erwachsene. Also ich sehe das nicht als "Es ist alles vorhanden" an.


----------



## Celissa (6. Oktober 2009)

@ TE 

ich finde dein post lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin mama einer 12 jährigen ^^ die auch letztes jahr zu weihnachten wow geschenkt bekommen hat.
nun meine ansage meine tochter ist...
-weder fett
-noch faul
-sehr gut in der schule
-hat sehr viele freundinen
-beschäftigt sich am rechner auch mit lese-story´s
-geht zusammen mit ihren freunden chatten sowie browser-games spielen

ach und soviele sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

jetzt kommst du daher und meinst wenn wow ab 18 geamcht wird spielen es auch nur 18 jährige?
*g*
1. kann ich mir als erwachsener 10 acc machen davon spielt halt eins meiner tochter ^^ (wer kann´s beweisen?)
2.mein mann kann ebensogut auch noch 10 acc machen davon spielt dann meine tochter auch noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer kann´s beweisen?)
3. da ich schwanger bin und bald eh keine grosse zeit mehr habe für wow schenk ich meiner süßen mein wow 
    wer oder was will einem beweisen ^^ das ich es nicht spiele sondern meine tochter? *g* (wer kann´s beweisen?)

und 

4.so wie hier gesagt wird scheiss kinder ect. machen wow down ... ect.

Manche kinder haben mehr anstand als 10 erwachsene zusammen!

so nun liebe grüße und habt ein lächeln im gesicht und denkt drüber nach mit dem "ja sie hat irgendwo recht" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (6. Oktober 2009)

Freydin schrieb:


> In meinem Ort gibt es 2 Spielplätze für ne 20k Einwohnerstadt und in jedem Dorf drumrum vielleicht auch noch je 1. Keine Vereine, wenn dann nur für teuer Geld und freiweillige Feuerwehren nur für Erwachsene. Also ich sehe das nicht als "Es ist alles vorhanden" an.



20000 Einwohner und kein Verein, bzw keine Jugendfeuerwehr, sorry, wo gibt es denn so ein hinterweltlichen Ort.
In meiner Umgebung gibt es einen Ort mit ca 5000 Einwohnern und der hat eine Freiwillige Feuerwehr mit Jugendfeuerwehr. Der zweite Nachbarort hat ca 30000 Einwohner und eine Feuerwehr mit 3 Wagen plus Jugendfeuerwehr. 

Das bei dir so wenig los ist liegt wohl daran, wie ich schon sagte, weil kein Nachwuchs vorhanden ist/war, und deshalb alles im Sande verlaufen ist. Was nutzt ein Verein, wenn es nur den Vorstand gibt.


----------



## vekol (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.



Bloß weil ich absolut keine Verwendung für eine Kreditkarte und dem American Way of Life (Leben auf Pump) skeptisch gegenüber steh kann ich mir WoW jetzt nicht leisten oder wie? Geh sterben, bitte. Wer sich 11,99 im Monat leisten kann...


----------



## Rolandos (6. Oktober 2009)

Celissa schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> ich finde dein post lächerlich
> 
> ...



Schön das ist die eine Ausnahme, die andere währe

-fett
-faul
-schlecht
-keine Freunde

Um die geht es doch.

Es ist wie überall. 
Beispiel:
Da ist eine Straße rechts und links mit Bäumen bewachsen, gerade, man könnte dort mit 100 Kmh gefahrlos lang fahren. Dann ist da Einer, der findet es geil da mit 200 Kmh durch zu brettern, weil die Bäume so schnell vorbeihuschen und klatscht an einen Baum -> tot.  

Was Passiert ??

Nichts ?  Falsch!

es werden alle Bäume abgeholzt, damit das nicht wieder passieren kann. 

Umgesetzt auf Spiele besonders WoW. Es sind Wenige die ausflippen, die kann man nicht direkt erreichen, also werden alle geschützt.


----------



## Angita (6. Oktober 2009)

/sign Fredyn

Ich bin zwar nicht Deutsche jedoch verstehe ich die Problematik der Kinder- und Jugendbetreuung sehr gut.

In meiner Jugend (nicht lange her bin gerade mal 31 Jahre alt) wurden noch Spielplätze ohne Ängste aufgesucht, Parks waren zentrale Treffpunkte und kirchliche sowie staatliche Jungendclubs gab es genügend. In der Schule bekamen lernschwächere von den Lehrern Nachhilfe (sehr oft Freiwillig), es wurde einem NIE gesagt das du etwas nicht kannst oder schaffst. Uns wurde beigebracht, dass wir alles erreichen können wenn wir es nur wollen. Unsere Lehrer haben uns motiviert uns für unsere Stadt, unsere Nachbarn, unsere Familie – ganz einfach für unser Leben zu interessieren. Als ich 3. Klasse der Realschule besucht kamen die ersten Flüchtlingskinder vom Bürgerkrieg in Yougoslavien, trotz der Unterschiede und der Schwierigkeiten sich zu verständigen gab es keine Diskriminierung.

Heute… Spielplätze werden gemieden, denn dort haben Eltern Angst, dass ihre Kinder entführt oder verletzt werden, Parks werden gemieden weil die Polizei nicht mit dem Drogen und Alkohol Verkäufern zu Rande kommt. In den Schulen werden Lehrer eingesetzt die Mental schon lange nicht mehr Fähig sind positiv auf Kinder und Jugendliche zu wirken. In Österreich und Deutschland gibt es mittlerweile mehr Einwanderer-Kinder als einheimische Kinder – die Kluft zwischen den Kindern und Jugendlichen ist massiv gewachsen, es gibt kaum mehr Freundschaften zu Ausländern – es gibt nur Hass und Wut, wozu Kinder und Jungendliche im Grunde nicht fähig sind, diese Empfindungen werden von Lehrern und Eltern beigebracht. Was Ständiges predigen der gleichen negativen Propaganden bewirken kann hat ein Mann aus Braunau bewiesen.

Eine Altersbeschränkung wird nichts bringen solange man sich nicht im Klaren ist, dass das soziale Gefüge verbessert gehört. Den verbliebenen Platz den Jugendlichen zu nehmen wo sie keinen Druck bekommen und einfach nur „Kiddy“ sein können ist der verkehrte Weg.
Unsere Politiker und Lehrer (eventuell leider auch manche Eltern) MÜSSEN wieder begreifen, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unsere Zukunft sind. WoW ist eine mentale Zuflucht – dieses Spiel ist nicht Totbringer. Angst, Hass und Wut können zu schrecklichen Taten führen.

Das was WIR lehren wird fortbestehen!
Angita


----------



## hödr (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig




Juhu dann werde ich auch nie auf dich treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn ich das schonwieder höre... nur weil man jünger ist als kiddy abgespeisst zu werden.

Ich glaube es haben viele noch nicht begriffen, das es nicht auf das Alter an kommt, sondern auf die geistige Reife!


WoW sollten Sie ruhig ab 18 machen, da das Suchtpotenzial leider sehr hoch ist.

Gruß


----------



## sarika (6. Oktober 2009)

@rolandos, ich frag mich echt in welcher welt du lebst.........
nur weil einer zu doof ist und zu schnell fährt, werden nirgendwo 50 bäume abgeholzt. hier in der ecke werden dann nur vermehrt kontrollen durchgeführt.
und wasd deine ansichten über aktivitäten der jugendlichen angeht, das ist schon jahrelang im verfall. ich bin 34 und in meiner jugendzeit war es schon schwierig irgendwelche aktivitäten KOSTENLOS zu machen, und diese kostenlosen dinge sind immer weniger geworden, dafür das kostenpflichtige immer mehr (vereine ect) und dann auch noch überteuert wenn man sich die heutigen einkommensverhältnisse anschaut. als beispiel: in meiner kindheit hat es gereicht daß mein vater nur arbeiten gegangen ist (gut man konnte sich nicht alles leisten, aber für das normale hat es gereicht) und meine mutter war zuhause und hat nach den kindern geschaut. hausaufgaben kontroliert und geholfen oder eben ein auge mit wem und wohin man gieng. das wurde schon schwierig als mein vater starb, als meine jüngste schwester grade mal 12 war (schwere zeit, wer sich noch dran erinnert) sie geriet dadur in schlechte freundschaften, und warum, meine ma mußte arbeiten gehen und keiner hatte wirklich zeit für sie.
und wie ist es heutzutage....wenn nur ein elternteil arbeitet, reicht das geld von vorne bis hinten nicht (ausnahmen bestätigen die regel). also gehen meist beide arbeiten um ihren kindern nicht jeden wunsch abschlagen zu müssen, und was haben wir davon......jugendliche die nicht mehr wissen was sie mit sich anfangen sollen und dann auf blöde ideen kommen, wie komasaufen oder prügeleien oder amoklaufen, WEIL SIE NIE ERFAHREN HABEN WIE ES IST GELIEBT ZU WERDEN. und das ist das hauptproblem. 
da sag ich mir doch als mutter zweier kinder (3 und 6) lieber sitzen sie nachmittags ne stunde am pc, als daß sie mit 10 schon ne kriminelle laufbahn einschlagen. denn dadurch das bei uns auch nicht viel geld da ist, können wir uns auch keine überteuerten vereine leisten. obwohl ich den zweien das wirklich gönnen würde, denn sie tanzen für ihr leben gerne. aber welche normalo familie hat 50-100 euronen im monat dafür übrig (und das wäre nur für eine).


Fazit der ganzen sache.....saufexzesse bei jugendlichen gab es auch schon vor 20 jahren nur wurden sie da nicht an die große glocke gehängt. und mal kurz nachdenken.....ups da gabs ja noch gar kein wow......also liegts wohl nicht daran. muß wohl doch den grund haben den ich oben angeführt habe, also erst hirn einschalten, dann denken und dann kann man vielleicht auch posten.....


----------



## Rolandos (6. Oktober 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Eine Altersbeschränkung wird nichts bringen solange man sich nicht im Klaren ist, dass das soziale Gefüge verbessert gehört.




Da beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz.
Das Gefüge kann man nur selbst verbessern wenn man etwas tut, wenn Keiner was tut, weil Spielen wichtiger geworden ist , wird es auch nichts. 




Angita schrieb:


> Den verbliebenen Platz den Jugendlichen zu nehmen wo sie keinen Druck bekommen und einfach nur „Kiddy“ sein können ist der verkehrte Weg.



Aua, ich habe nie ein Spiel erlebt, wo es mehr Druck gibt, als in WoW.
Jeder muss sehen, das er immer auf dem besten Stand ist, wenn er das nicht schafft, ist er draußen, und darf nicht mehr mitspielen. Und läst dann seine Agressionen an denen aus, die noch schlechter, als er selbst sind. Wenn mich Jemand kickt, pell ich mir ein Ei drauf. Die die in WoW tiefer eingedrungen sind, "beißen in die Tastatur", flippen aus, letztens im TS gehört, ist Einer fürchterlich ausgeflippt, nach dem 2ten Wipe .
Und das färbt auf das RL ab.



Angita schrieb:


> Unsere Politiker und Lehrer (eventuell leider auch manche Eltern) MÜSSEN wieder begreifen, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unsere Zukunft sind. WoW ist eine mentale Zuflucht – dieses Spiel ist nicht Totbringer. Angst, Hass und Wut können zu schrecklichen Taten führen.



Nun ja, WoW baut bei manchen ebend wut und angst auf, wut das mal wieder gewipet wurde, und die sauer verdienten goldigen Kleckse für Repkosten draufgehen, und die Angst nicht mehr beim nächsten Raid dabei zu sein, weil ein DpS fehlt. 


Für viele ist WoW stress pur.


----------



## Shadria (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.


Die Wahlen waren ein "voller Erfolg"?.... aha... nicht mal 2 Wochen nach der Wahl kannst du das feststellen... lachhaft...

Es wird "massiv" gegen mangelnde Bildung und realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung vorgegangen....?... ja wo und wie denn bitte? Der Kern des Übels sind also deiner Meinung nach PC-Spiele? ...lachhaft...



Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.


Lies dir doch diesen Satz nochmal genau durch.. so.. gut... und nun erklär mir bitte wie du das merkst. Sind in deiner Stadt auf dem Spielplatz seit WoW nur noch 5 statt 6 Kinder auf dem Spielplatz.. oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Woher hast du die genauen bundesweiten Zahlen wieviel Kinder sich auf dem Spielplatz befinden?



Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.


Hier liegt die Verantwortung ganz klar bei den Eltern! Kein Verbot nutzt etwas wenn es nicht kontrolliert wird. Wieviel Alkohol und Zigaretten werden trotz Verbot von Erwachsehen an Kinder verkauft? ....na?



Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mit ähnlicher Meinung !


Sry... bin ich nicht! Deine Meinung halte ich für absolut realitätsfremd. Gut... jeder soll und darf seine Meinung haben.. ich hab ja auch meine Meinung über deinen Thread.


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

hödr schrieb:


> Juhu dann werde ich auch nie auf dich treffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo das stimmt schon, nur erlich jetzt, wenn wow nicht mehr für minderjärige suchtgefärdete spielbar ist gibts dan den selben streit wegen Warhammer, Herr der Ringe online, usw..., wen dan die alle nicht mehr spielbar sind wegen der Kreditkargengeschichte, dan kommen halt die gratis games wie Fiesta, drachenkrieg, es gibt so viele und alle können süchtig machen und alle verbiten wäre nicht nur technisch unmöglich sondern auch einschränkung der persönlichen freiheit von Minderjährigen.

aber beim oberen teil geb ich dir recht ;-P


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

Mh...für Leute die sich mit dem Mileu und den wahren Ursachen nicht auskennen, scheint es eine nachvollziehbare, einfache Lösung zu sein.

Nur ist dem nicht so. Wenn bei der Erziehung versagt wird oder Einrichtungen für Jugendliche bzw. Alternativen fehlen oder einfach nur die sozialen Missstände mittlerweile ein beängstigendes Ausmaß angenommen haben, kann man doch nicht ernsthaft daran glauben, dass das Verbot eines Spieles etwas daran ändern würde.

Es sei denn man ist unglaublich naiv.

Ich meine, mich würde es zwar nicht betreffen, aber einige aus meinem "virtuellen" Freundeskreis würden mir wohl fehlen. Desweiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass es Persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt und somit strikt dagegen.

Wenn mein Kind WoW spielen will soll es das dürfen, wenn ich der Meinung bin dass es ihm nicht schadet. Ich lass mir sowas doch nicht vorschreiben, denn immerhin bin ich selbst in der Lage soetwas einzuschätzen.


----------



## Rolandos (6. Oktober 2009)

@sarika

tja, Vereine, hm ich bin in einem Tanzclub, Monatsbeitrag mit Trainer 15 Euro -> WOW Beitrag 13 Euro Jugendlich zahlen 12 Euro, das kann es nicht sein.
Arbeit, tja, Frau arbeitet auch schon immer, außer bei den Erziehungzeiten, ich arbeite, zeitweise wahr ich auch nur am Wochenende daheim, Sohn studiert jetzt, Tochter bildet sich weiter.  
Das kann es auch nicht sein.
Aber ich gebe zu, manchmal gab es Stress zwischen den Kindern und mir, zu viel gespielt, schlechte Noten, wurde mit, stark eingeschränktes Fernsehen und PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer er war notwendig für die Schule, geahndet.

Kam aber selten vor.
bzw. Habe immer ein Auge drauf gehabt, da die Pc's der Kinder immer bei mir in der Computerecke waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder wir nur einen hatten, wo dann jeder seine Computerzeiten bekommen hat, die auch 100%tig eingehalten wurden und wenn ich die Verbindung kappte, auch mitten in einem Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Shadria (6. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Aua, ich habe nie ein Spiel erlebt, wo es mehr Druck gibt, als in WoW.
> Jeder muss sehen, das er immer auf dem besten Stand ist, wenn er das nicht schafft, ist er draußen, und darf nicht mehr mitspielen. Und läst dann seine Agressionen an denen aus, die noch schlechter, als er selbst sind. Wenn mich Jemand kickt, pell ich mir ein Ei drauf. Die die in WoW tiefer eingedrungen sind, "beißen in die Tastatur", flippen aus, letztens im TS gehört, ist Einer fürchterlich ausgeflippt, nach dem 2ten Wipe .
> *Und das färbt auf das RL ab.*



Ich glaube du verwechselst das was. WoW färbt nicht auf das RL ab... sondern umgekehrt! Wer bereits im RL wegen "Kleinigkeiten" ausflippt wird das auch in WoW tun... wer sich im RL nicht zu benehmen weiß, der wird das auch in WoW tun.

Den "Druck" den manche glauben zu verspüren, wird nicht vom Spiel aufgebaut, sondern von den anderen Spielern bzw. von sich selbst. Hier kann man nicht das Spiel dafür verantwortlich machen, sondern die Leute die spielen.

Hier ein Vergleich (vielleicht nicht 100% passend, aber trotzdem): Sollte man nicht Fußball verbieten weil es soviele Hooligans gibt? Nicht der Sport erzeugt Gewalt, sondern die Menschen selber erzeugen Gewalt.


----------



## fearll (6. Oktober 2009)

WOW ab 18 Jahren ein Traum könnte war werden. Dafür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf wenns soweit ist

Und zu den ganzen Leuten die meinen dasses eh nichts bringt (CS als Beispiel) Der unterschied besteht darin das man CS einmal kauft und dann immer spielen kann, WoW hingegen muss monatlich bezahlt werden, und wenn sies umstellen dass es nurnoch per Kreditkarte bezahlt werden kann wird sich die U18 Spielermenge deutlich verringern da die wenigsten Eltern die spiele ihrer Kinder mit ihren Kreditkarten bezahlen.


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.



ähhhh, vielleicht liegts daran das ich n ösi bin, aaaaaaber:
bin 30, arbeite seit 8 Jahren im selben job und hab keine kreditkarte (gut, hab nie eine beantragt)
soweit ich weiß, kostet die kreditkarte monatlich was, zumindest wars mal so
und bis jetzt hab ich keine gebraucht

sogar in meinem bekanntkreis hat, soweit ich weiß, keiner eine


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Eins find ich nur komisch... wieso wird immer nur gegen WoW gekämpft (ja gut weil die soviele abos haben) aber sind Spiele wie Warhammer etc. für diese "Experten" nicht Gefährlich? Und ich denke das eigendlich keine Gefahr von Spielen selbst ausgeht sondern von den vielen inkonpetenten Eltern die ihre Kinder nicht genug kontrollieren.


----------



## RegokGer (6. Oktober 2009)

Nein, Kreditkarten sind Gratis, und für leute ohne festes monatliches Einkommen gibts die auch noch als Prepaid-Version.


Bzw. wegen dem über mir:

Wieso sollt ich nen Spiel mit nichtmal 500k Spielern hochsetzen wovon eh 2/3 >18 sind, anstatt WoW mit 11,5mille Spielern wovon über 2/3 <18 sind?


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Das ist auch ein Punkt der mich nervt, kann schon so zahlen aber ich geb echt ungern meine Kreditkartennummer her weil ich finde das dan immer alles unüberblickbarer wird.
Ok blizz kan sich jetzt nicht so viel erlauben da sie bei unserjösem verhalten zu viele Kunden verlieren würden aber trotzdem, per pre-game karte zu zahlen war ne klare Sache.


----------



## RegokGer (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn ich meine Zahlungsfreiheit gegen u18-freie Server eintauschen kann würd ichs machen.


----------



## Premutos (6. Oktober 2009)

Altersfreigaben haben schon in meiner Jugend nicht interessiert.
Wenn es die Eltern nicht erlauben, hat man ältere Freunde und Bekannte...
Sinnlos!


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Es ist doch immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie schnell so eine Diskussion an Seitenzahlen zulegen kann, zumal es weder der erste noch der zweite Thread zu dem Thema ist. Das ist die Publicity, die sich der Herr Pfeiffer wünscht.

Es ist bemerkenswert, wie es dieser Herr schafft, dieses Thema immer und immer wieder auf die Tagesordnung zu hieven, um seinen Namen in der Zeitung lesen zu können. Anscheinend ist er auch davon überzeugt, mit seinen Bemühungen um eine geänderte Altersfreigabe ein wirklich großartiges Werk zu vollbringen. Ich vermute, er erwartet in etwa folgenden Ablauf:

1. WoW wird durch politische Einflußnahme ab 18 freigegeben.
2. Alle Eltern verbieten ihren minderjährigen Kindern das Spielen, kündigen oder sperren die Accounts.
3. Die Kinder starren nun gelangweilt auf ihren Computerbildschirm, wo statt WoW der Bildschirmschoner zu sehen ist.
4. Plötzlich stellen alle Kinder fest, wie toll es doch ist, Hausaufgaben zu machen, und verbringen jeden Nachmittag 3 Stunden über ihren Schulbüchern.
5. Die Schulnoten werden besser, Deutschland macht bei den Pisa-Tests nur so Boden gut, die Jugendkriminalität geht deutlich zurück usw. usw.

Das ist die typische Realitätsferne von Staatsbeamten und Politikern, die glauben, man müsse unerwünschte Dinge einfach nur per Gesetz oder anderer Vorschrift verbieten, und schon wären sie aus der Welt.

Erinnert sich noch jemand an das Hin und Her ums Paintball-Verbot?


----------



## Magistinus (6. Oktober 2009)

Tja, egal was die Opas aus der Politik beschliessen, ich werde meinem Jungen (12) doch noch erlauben Wow zu spielen und ich mache mit dabei. Ist eine tolle Sache mit dem Kleinen die Welt von Azeroth zu entdecken!

Wenn ich mir das verblödete Fernsehprogramm anschaue, da ist Wow harmlos dagegen.

Liebe Bevormunder aus der Politik: Mit 18 wollt ihr meinen Kleinen dann ins Ausland schicken, Drogenanbau in Afghanistan zu bewachen, oder Öltanker am Horn von Afrik a für Konzerne zu verteidigen. Das nenne ich aktiven Jungendschutz von Euch! Schickt gefälligst Eure eigenen Kinder in den echten Krieg!


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

RegokGer schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich meine Zahlungsfreiheit gegen u18-freie Server eintauschen kann würd ichs machen.



Mal wieder ein total sinnloser Post. Wie kan nman so Naiv sein zu glauben, dass das je Funktionieren würde?


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde viele "Argumente" einfach nur traurig... polemisches Geschwätz ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis.

Hohes SUCHTpotential: bloße Polemik. Sucht ist ein Problem, wenn ich also von dem Suchtpotential eines PC-Spiels spreche, oute ich mich als Problem-Löser, jemand der sich nicht scheut Probleme anzusprechen. Ich muss also nur sagen, irgendetwas hätte ein Suchtpotential und schon bin ich die ersten 3 Schritte auf dem Weg zum Messias gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur, dass das Problem in diesem Maße nicht existiert. Wenn früher unsere Kinder mal 2 Tage am Stück NICHT hätten in den Wald gehen, Räuber&Gendarme spielen (ACHTUNG! KRIEGSSPIEL), dann hätten sich diese auch unausgelastet verhalten, am nächsten Tag wahrscheinlich den Unterricht gestört etc. Oder mit den Worten heutiger Psychologen "der Entzug von gewohnheitsmäßigem Räuber&Gendarme spielen führt zu Hyperaktiviät, Aggressivität und Konzentrationsproblemen bei Kindern... Räuber&Gendarme macht süchtig, steigert das Gewaltpotential und hat negative Auswirkungen auf die Entwicklung sozialer Kompetenzen". 

Es werden haarsträubend lächerliche Argumente angeführt, warum WoW nicht für Kinder geeignet ist. Jugendschützer schreien danach Quests aus dem Spiel zu entfernen, weil im Text geschildert wird, dass man Affen mit einem Stock pieksen oder wem mit einem glühenden Eisen Angst machen soll. Dass unsere Kinder seit Jahrhunderten zum Einschlafen Geschichten hören, von Wölfen die Großmütter fressen und sich verkleiden um auch das Kind zu fressen, um dann vom Jäger geschossen, aufgeschnitten und mit Steinen im Bauch in den Fluß geworfen werden. Das vergisst man hier. Kinder sind in der Lage solche Geschichten zu verstehen und zu verarbeiten. Das vergisst man leider auch. Wieviele Kinder haben denn nach Rotkäppchen dem Haushund den Bauch aufgeschnitten? Richtig... keine.

Kriegsspiele lassen wir unsere Kinder ebenfalls seit Jahrhunderten spielen. Ob mit dem Holzschwert als der tapfere Ritter, ob Räuber&Gendarme, ob es nun die Spielzeugsoldaten, Plastikpanzer, Schreckschuss-Pistolen und Cowboyhüte oder Pfeil&Bogen + Federkopfschmuck sind... 

Fakt ist: unsere Kinder spielen seit Jahrhunderten Krieg. Warum? Weil wir Erwachsenen Kriege führen! Und spielerisch lernen Kinder UNSERE erwachsene Welt kennen. 
*Wenn uns die Spiele unserer Kinder nicht gefallen, dann müssen wir Erwachsenen unsere Welt ändern. Denn das ist die Welt die Kinder in ihrem Spiel nachleben. So einfach und doch schwierig ist das.*

Aber an der Gewalt in der Gesellschaft sind ja zur Zeit die Medien Schuld. Dass unsere Familien und Sozialsysteme KATASTROPHAL versagen, das spricht man nicht an, weil es niemand wahr haben möchte. Lieber eine gesellschaftlich anerkannte Lüge leben, als sich mit einer unbequemen Wahrheit quälen. So schaut es in 90% der Menschen aus. Das Denken überlässt man eh am liebsten jemand anders, der am Besten nichts weiß, aber zu allem eine Meinung hat, die auch in der Bild und bei RTL zu finden ist.

Das ist modern, das ist pragmatisch, und genauso unehrlich wie es die Politik schon immer gewesen ist. Die herrschenden Gedanken sind die Gedanken der Herrschenden.

Oder wie schon Julius Cäsar und viele, viele, viele nach ihm korrekt feststellten: Der einzelne mag klug sein, das Volk als solches ist dumm.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Könnten die Neuposter so weise sein mal die letzten Seiten lesen statt nur schlau daher reden

70% der Argumente die für den TE sprechen wurden schon dort erfolgreich nichtig gemacht. weil sie keinen festen Hintergrund haben

Hier gehts nicht um BILDung sondern darum was wirklich Phase ist das alle PC-Spiele nur der Sündenbock für fehlgeleitete Familien und Bildungspolitik in diesem Land ist


----------



## Belgor (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mir ähnlicher Meinung !
> 
> ...




Also das mit WoW erst ab 18 finde ich auch, nur das mit der Kreditkarte finde ich etwas übertrieben. Wer besitzt heute schon eine Kreditkarte, selbst als Erwachsener ? Ausserdem überleg mal, wenn Blizzard alle Leute unter 18 verliert, wird WoW teurer. Von daher ist es mir auch egal, da WoW mittlerweile schon 4+ Jahre läuft. In den nächsten 2-5 Jahren wird WoW eh uassterben so wie andere Onlinerollenspiele.



Belgor


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie schnell so eine Diskussion an Seitenzahlen zulegen kann, zumal es weder der erste noch der zweite Thread zu dem Thema ist. Das ist die Publicity, die sich der Herr Pfeiffer wünscht.
> 
> Es ist bemerkenswert, wie es dieser Herr schafft, dieses Thema immer und immer wieder auf die Tagesordnung zu hieven, um seinen Namen in der Zeitung lesen zu können. Anscheinend ist er auch davon überzeugt, mit seinen Bemühungen um eine geänderte Altersfreigabe ein wirklich großartiges Werk zu vollbringen. Ich vermute, er erwartet in etwa folgenden Ablauf:
> 
> ...




jo genau so ist es,
ausserdem wird es keine Amokläufe mehr geben, da ihnen das kein Spiel vorzeigt,
die Jugendlichen werden sich nicht mehr bis zum umkippen besaufen da sie kein vorbild wie das Braufest haben
und es werden alle kellerkinder nach drausen gehn sport treiben und sich in rl gruppen integrieren können.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal interressieren wieviel Deutsche WoW spielen bzw erstmal wieviel Deutschsprachige Accounts es gibt

1-2 Mille höchstens und die Verteilt auf Deutschland, Österreich Schweiz Italien

Und die Masse sind doch die Chinesen dann die Amerikaner dann wir


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. Oktober 2009)

fearll schrieb:


> WOW ab 18 Jahren ein Traum könnte war werden. Dafür!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WoW ist/war schon immer ab 18 und jetzt?

_*WORLD OF WARCRAFT - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN*

....Bitte beachten Sie in jedem Fall, dass Sie, um einen Account einzurichten, eine "natürliche Person" sein müssen und in dem Land, in dem Sie Ihren Wohnsitz haben, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben..._


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (6. Oktober 2009)

Frohes neues!

Auch hier habe ich mir leider nicht alle Antworten durchgelesen,weshalb ich hier auch einfach mal meinen Senf dazugebe ohne auf einen bestimmtem Post einzugehen.

Die Altersfreigabe von WoW nach oben zu setzen wird bestimmt nicht von viel Erfolg gekrönt sein. Es gibt genug Spiele, Filme, etc. die in Deutschland verboten sind, aber es gibt immer ein Schlupfloch an diese heran zu kommen. Ich selbst habe auch schon diese Schlupflöcher ausgenutzt und bin in meiner Jugend an Spiele wie Mortal Kombat gekommen, obwohl dieses Spiel in Deutschland zu seiner Zeit für übelste Diskussionen sorgte und der Verkauf in Deutschland verboten war. Und auch zu Zeiten der CounterStrike-Debatte gab (und gibt es bestimmt auch heute noch) viele Spieler, die dieses Spiel offiziell nicht spielen dürfen.

Aber bei WoW geht es ja eigentlich nicht um den Gewalt-Faktor, wie z.B. bei CounterStrike sonder um das Suchtpotential im generellen. Den Gewaltdarstellungen in den Medien finde ich persönlich nicht so dramatisch (gibt sicherlich auch Menschen, die das anders sehen). Ich habe schon als Jugendlicher, wie oben schon erwähnt, gewalttätige Videospiele wie Doom, Wolfenstein, Mortal Kombat, Quake, etc. gespielt und habe mein Abitur und 'ne Ausbildung abgeschlossen und bin auch bis heute nicht vorbestraft ^^ .

Ich glaube, dass Videospiele nicht schädlich sind, sofern man neben ihnen auch noch einen weiteren Ausgleich mit seinen Freunden mal außerhalb der virtuellen Welt hat. Man muss auch wirklich mal davon abschalten können. Denn wenn man nur in dieser Welt lebt, erscheint einem alles andere unwichtig. Soziale Kontakte nach außen sind sehr wichtig! Und wenn ich manchmal so sehe, wie der Umgangston im Spiel und auch hier in den Foren ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, das manch einer überhaupt weiß, was soziale Kontakte sind. Ich will damit niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber das rumgemotze auf absolut unterstem Niveau ist schon echt übel.

Als abschließende Zusammenfassung will ich hiermit nochmal kurz mit auf den Weg geben: Zocken ist absolut in Ordnung, wenn ihr es nicht zum Hauptbestandteil eures Lebens macht. Unternehmt auch mal was mit euren Freunden!


----------



## RegokGer (6. Oktober 2009)

Premutos schrieb:


> Altersfreigaben haben schon in meiner Jugend nicht interessiert.
> Wenn es die Eltern nicht erlauben, hat man ältere Freunde und Bekannte...
> Sinnlos!






Totebone schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein total sinnloser Post. Wie kan nman so Naiv sein zu glauben, dass das je Funktionieren würde?




Klar wird man niemals 100%ig sichergehen können das alle >18 sind, aber gut machbar ists entweder durch nurnoch per Kreditkarte zahlen können, oder wie bei einigen anderen Sachen auch, durch überprüfung der Personalausweisnummer.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW ist/war schon immer ab 18 und jetzt?
> 
> _*WORLD OF WARCRAFT - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN*
> 
> ....Bitte beachten Sie in jedem Fall, dass Sie, um einen Account einzurichten, eine "natürliche Person" sein müssen und in dem Land, in dem Sie Ihren Wohnsitz haben, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben..._





Psssssssst....

Nicht verraten. Unsere Volkshelden laufen gerade mit Schwung zur polemischen Hochform auf, da kannst doch jetzt nicht so sachlich ausbremsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: unsere Kinder spielen seit Jahrhunderten Krieg. Warum? Weil wir Erwachsenen Kriege führen! Und spielerisch lernen Kinder UNSERE erwachsene Welt kennen.
> *Wenn uns die Spiele unserer Kinder nicht gefallen, dann müssen wir Erwachsenen unsere Welt ändern. Denn das ist die Welt die Kinder in ihrem Spiel nachleben. So einfach und doch schwierig ist das.*
> 
> Aber an der Gewalt in der Gesellschaft sind ja zur Zeit die Medien Schuld. Dass unsere Familien und Sozialsysteme KATASTROPHAL versagen, das spricht man nicht an, weil es niemand wahr haben möchte. Lieber eine gesellschaftlich anerkannte Lüge leben, als sich mit einer unbequemen Wahrheit quälen. So schaut es in 90% der Menschen aus. Das Denken überlässt man eh am liebsten jemand anders, der am Besten nichts weiß, aber zu allem eine Meinung hat, die auch in der Bild und bei RTL zu finden ist.
> ...


/sign
hätts wohl net besser sagen können


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW ist/war schon immer ab 18 und jetzt?
> 
> _*WORLD OF WARCRAFT - NUTZUNGSBESTIMMUNGEN*
> 
> ....Bitte beachten Sie in jedem Fall, dass Sie, um einen Account einzurichten, eine "natürliche Person" sein müssen und in dem Land, in dem Sie Ihren Wohnsitz haben, die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben..._




Ne ernstaft jetzt O.o
Das ist mir neu, gut aber neben der Volljährigkeit, was ist den bitte ne "natürliche Person" und warum konnt ich mit 16 oder 17(bin mir nicht gans sicher) einen account erstellen? hab ja mein geburtsdatum richtig eingegeben.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Psssssssst....
> 
> Nicht verraten. Unsere Volkshelden laufen gerade mit Schwung zur polemischen Hochform auf, da kannst doch jetzt nicht so sachlich ausbremsen.
> 
> ...




Psssst maile das Mal Herr Pfeiffer den Juckt das nicht warum weil er nur nen Sündenbock sucht


----------



## Super PePe (6. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wird durchgegriffen! Wurde auch Zeit diese gesamte Anschnurrspielzeug muss vom Markt! Das nenne ich Tatendrang vom Feinsten. Es lebe Königin Kanzler Merkel und ihr vorzügliches Polittheater. Gleich noch die "Handlichen" weg und unsere Jugend in katholische Heime. 
Das man seine Matura in 8 Jahren schaffen kann, war auch nur so eine Idee von Althippies (und die Art und Weise von diesen Entwicklungsländern im Osten, die das schon immer so praktizieren, ja mein Gott, die wissen es halt nicht besser, dafür haben wir ja den kalten Krieg gewonnen). 
Trägst du noch einen Hose, oder hast du nichts mehr zu verbergen? 
Es lebe der Horst.

euer Dieter


bearbeitet: jeder der nun laut Beifall klatscht, aus egoistischem Interesse (Tenor: mich betrifft es nicht ich bin über 18) begreift die Auswirkung nicht, die so ein , mit Verlaub, Bullshit* nach sich zieht und sollte eventuell selbst etwas Bildung nachholen. 

* nicht anglizismenfrei


----------



## Rainaar (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“..................




Bj.70   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> Ne ernstaft jetzt O.o
> Das ist mir neu, gut aber neben der Volljährigkeit, was ist den bitte ne "natürliche Person" und warum konnt ich mit 16 oder 17(bin mir nicht gans sicher) einen account erstellen? hab ja mein geburtsdatum richtig eingegeben.



weil da keine Überprüfung stattfindet 

aber wenn dein Account mal überprüft wird kann es zu einer sperre kommen 

es sei den du bist mittlerweise 18 

natürliche Personen bedeutet du bist keine Firma o GmbH da diese auch mit ihren Namen zb Deutsche Bank AG klagen etc 

ist du bist einer.

Kannn ja sein das ich die GOLD-Farm GmbH gründe u mir auf dem Namen Accounts erstelle, wenn Blizz die Account sperrt darf die Firma Blizz nicht verklagen wegen Verdienst einbruch


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Jetzt wird durchgegriffen! Wurde auch Zeit diese gesamte Anschnurrspielzeug muss vom Markt! Das nenne ich Tatendrang vom Feinsten. Es lebe Königin Kanzler Merkel und ihr vorzügliches Polittheater. Gleich noch die "Handlichen" weg und unsere Jugend in katholische Heime.
> Das man sein Matura in 8 Jahren schaffen kann, war auch nur so eine Idee von Althippies (und die Art und Weise von diesen Entwicklungsländern im Osten, die das schon immer so praktizieren, ja mein Gott, die wissen es halt nicht besser, dafür haben wir ja den kalten Krieg gewonnen).
> Trägst du noch einen Hose, oder hast du nichts mehr zu verbergen?
> Es lebe der Horst.
> ...



Wo mach mal schön langsam im Gegensatz zur Westjugend hatten wir mehr Diplomanten die besser ausgebildet waren als die im Westen

Und seid der Wende hat Sachsen Abi in der 12 und war immer Platz 2 im Länder vergleich.

Und den Kalten Krieg habt ihr nicht gewonnen, wir haben in friedlich zum Beenden gebracht und wäre Gorbatschow nicht an der Macht gewesen hätte es auch anders kommen können.

Ich glaube du solltest dich mal richtig mit Geschichte auseinandere setzten bevor du hier postest


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Tweentycat280 
thx für die erklärung, zum glück bin ich inzwischen 18 geworden^^


----------



## Blackfall234 (6. Oktober 2009)

Und es werden wird wieder mehr Schlägereien geben, tote Rentner , Alkohol abhängige , Raucher und Drogenopfer ! 

SUPER ! 

auf den ersten post bezogen . Da heißt es das die Jugendlichen wieder öfter rausgehen.


----------



## Super PePe (6. Oktober 2009)

tweety schaust du hier:
Glosse du solltest doch im Osten gelernt haben, dasz der Kern einer Aussage immer zwischen den Zeilen steckt

Grüsse aus dem Exil

euer Detlef


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Und es werden wird wieder mehr Schlägereien geben, tote Rentner , Alkohol abhängige , Raucher und Drogenopfer !
> 
> SUPER !




Ich weis ja nicht wie das in Deutschland aussieht, aber bei uns hört man auch immer wieder was von Ausgangssperre, kurzum minderjährige dürfen am wochenende um die späten zeiten daheimhocken und kein wow spielen und kein cs. Ach ja die vielen Sendungen die dan kommen bei denen es dan immer heisst: "dieser Film ist für zuschauer unter 18 Jahren nicht geeignet". Dürfen sie auch nicht mehr schaun.
Jop wen das alles durchgesetzt würde, wäre das ja ne spannende Jugendzeit für die minderjährigen.
Und da fragt man sich warum immer mehr Jugendliche so frustriert sind und gesetzeswiedrig handeln.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> tweety schaust du hier:
> Glosse du solltest doch im Osten gelernt haben, dasz der Kern einer Aussage immer zwischen den Zeilen steckt
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Exil
> ...



Check grade aus dem Bett gekrabbelt Gehirn noch nicht voll funktionsfähig sry


----------



## Roxsy (6. Oktober 2009)

Daran sieht man doch wieder nur wie realitätsfremd die partein hier sind,wenn minderjährige wow-spieler deutschlands grösstes problem sind müsste ja sonst vieles hier ok sein,ist es aber nich,ausserdem halte ich es für fragwürdig wenn 60jährige die von neuen Medien wie Internet oder auch spielen mal garkeine ahnung haben dem volk diktieren wollen wer was wie nutzen darf...In meinen Augen mal wieder nur ein Armutszeugniss für die Politik.

P.S.warum wundert mich das nich das solche entscheidungen aus Bayern kommen?achja weil die eh hinterm Mond leben.Am besten solche News ignorieren weil die eh keine Chance haben mit sowas durchzukommen und selbst wenn bin ich über 18 und es tangiert mich nicht,in diesem sinne schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Der TE kommt gleich bin ja mal gespannt ober er an nähernd etwas gelesen hat


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

freezex schrieb:


> Und da fragt man sich warum immer mehr Jugendliche so frustriert sind und gesetzeswidrig handeln.



Das trifft nicht nur auf Jugendliche zu.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Jugendliche wie Erwachsene mit sinnlosen Vorschriften seitens der Politik überhäuft werden. Das verleitet zu einem lockeren Umgang mit Recht und Gesetz.


----------



## BigChef (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte.



Ich bin 24 und hab keine Kreditkarte, wär schon nicht so toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Kern des Threads: Die Idee dahinter ist schon nicht verkehrt. Man kann WoW schon als Suchtmittel bezeichnen und da die meistens "reellen" Suchtmittel ab 18 sind, find ich das nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Es ist wirklich eine Freude wieviel Anklang dieser wichtige Denkanstoss hier gegeben hat.

Sicherlich ist es immer eine heikle Angelegenheit wenn man quasi "in die Höhle des Löwen" tritt, mit einem schönen blutigen Steak in der Hand,
was mein Initial Posting ja offensichtlich darstellt aber Ich muss mir tatsächlich auf die Schulter klopfen. 

Dass soviele Fans der besser durchdachten und mittlerweile dringend notwendigen Altersfreigabe negativ gegenüberstehen
ist auf so einer Plattform natürlich völlig klar, 
dennoch bin ich zugleich erfreut wie auch erstaunt dass es doch noch erwachsene und reife Menschen und Computerspieler gibt die der Sache realistisch gegenüber stehen und ein Umdenken befürworten.

Ich hoffe nicht in einigen Jahren Bewerbungen in der Hand halten zu müssen in denen unter EDV-Kenntnissen steht :

85er Todesritter mit Epicschwert und full T12.

Sich die Zeit für solche Medien ehrlich einteilen zu können und sich persönlich Grenzen zu setzen, 
setzt nunmal entsprechende geistige Reife und Erfahrung voraus die viele Jugendliche eben noch lernen müssen.

Dass es eben auch Eltern gibt die bezüglich dieser Thematik auf ganzer Linie versagen steht natürlich ausser Frage. 
Schlimm finde Ich pers. dass es Eltern gibt die es Ihren Kindern auch noch vormachen. 

Gruss an alle die sich auf dem Boden der Tatsachen befinden und Daumen hoch bald haben wir >20k Hits und >500 Replies !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

BigChef schrieb:


> Ich bin 24 und hab keine Kreditkarte, wär schon nicht so toll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn die Leute von Haus aus Glücklich und zufrieden sind gäbe es keine Süchte


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der TE kommt gleich bin ja mal gespannt ober er an nähernd etwas gelesen hat



Moin, 
habs nur überflogen, mein Ziel ist erreicht, wünsch Dir einen schönen Tag und viel Spass weiterhin.


----------



## spacekeks007 (6. Oktober 2009)

wenns ab 18 ist dann wirds erst recht interesant für di jugendlichen ab 12 weil ab 18 is ja "cool" und sowas muss man ja haben.

alles was dann verboten wird oder ab 18 ist wird reizvoller damit erreichen die nur das gegenteil


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

@Volcrom mal ne Bescheidene Frage was genau hast du aus diesem Thread gelernt

das die Masse für ein Erhöhung der Altersfreigabe ist

oder das die Masse für eine gravierende Änderung in der Bildungs/Familienpolitik u der Gesellschaft ist

statt sich einfach einen Sündenbock zu suchen wie es früher öfters gemacht wurde um von den wahren Politischen Problemen abzulenken


Lass mich raten du siehst das ganze aus Arbeitgebersicht mit einer gewissen Zukunftsangst okay ist berechtigt würde auch gern Qualität aus den Schulen bekommen die ich ausbilden kann. Aber dann solltest du den Thread auch den Politikern der heutigen Zeit zeigen damit sie sehen das nicht WoW der Problemverursacher ist sondern nur das Suchtmittel.


----------



## SeelenGeist (6. Oktober 2009)

Schon krass, wenn das ab 18 kommen würde.. 
Sehen wir mal davon ab, dass ich erst 17 bin und mir das Spiel dann via mein Bruder holen lassen würde.

Warum sollte das ab 18, nennt mir einen richtigen Grund und nicht nur die Sucht, denn die Sucht kann bei vielem auftauchen.
Eher Schwachsinn, auch wie gesagt, das wäre dann auch ein Reiz der Jugendlichen das Spiel zu holen,
weil das ja ab 18 ist.
Außerdem ist die Kontrolle einfach nur ungenau, ich besitz auch mehr als 1 Spiel das ab 18 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> wenns ab 18 ist dann wirds erst recht interesant für di jugendlichen ab 12 weil ab 18 is ja "cool" und sowas muss man ja haben.
> 
> alles was dann verboten wird oder ab 18 ist wird reizvoller damit erreichen die nur das gegenteil



Das es mit einer simplen Erhöhung der Altersgrenze nicht getan ist sollte jedem klar sein.

Wichtige Punkte wären :

-Accounterstellung mit Altersverifizierung über Personalausweis
-Geldstrafe für elterliche Verstöße wie bei allem anderen "Ab 18".

Ich denke kaum ein Elternteil lässt sein Kind mitsaufen/rauchen und dabei läuft auf der Glotze "ihr wisst schon was ".

Klar ist meine Denkweise bezüglich der erschwerten Zahlungsweise recht hart aber es gibt eben auch Spieler die sich eigentlich um andere Dinge im Leben Gedanken machen sollten als um nen guten PC mit schnellem Internetzugang und nen WoW Account + evtl auch noch Goldkäufe etc.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> @Volcrom mal ne Bescheidene Frage was genau hast du aus diesem Thread gelernt
> 
> das die Masse für ein Erhöhung der Altersfreigabe ist
> 
> ...




Das Eine bringt das Andere mit sich.

Mir ist doch von vornherein klar gewesen dass mein Thread in einem Forum in dem sich WoW spielende Jugendliche und Minderjährige aufhalten
mit diesem Thema nicht wirklich grossen Anklang finden wird. Das Thema musste halt einfach mal wieder auf den Tisch gebracht werden, so ist sie eben die Realität auch wenn Ich für viele jetzt der Buhmann sein sollte, mich störts 0,0 .


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das es mit einer simplen Erhöhung der Altersgrenze nicht getan ist sollte jedem klar sein.
> 
> Wichtige Punkte wären :
> 
> ...




Deine Änderungen werden nix bringen denn die Kinderarmut bleibt immernoch bestehen, Es werden immernoch Jugendliche kriminell 
es werden immer noch Kinder noch ärmer.

Sie würden immernoch von Spielsplätzen vertrieben werden und und und.

Es bringt nix die Blüte zu kappen um ne Pflanze zu töten das muß an der Wurzel geschehen.

Es muß die ganze Politik und Gesellschaft geändert werden damit aus unseren Kinder was wird, nicht nur ein Spiel verbieten


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich eine Freude wieviel Anklang dieser wichtige Denkanstoss hier gegeben hat.
> 
> Sicherlich ist es immer eine heikle Angelegenheit wenn man quasi "in die Höhle des Löwen" tritt, mit einem schönen blutigen Steak in der Hand,
> was mein Initial Posting ja offensichtlich darstellt aber Ich muss mir tatsächlich auf die Schulter klopfen.
> ...



Und das lernen sie in dem man ihnen einfach mal alles vornewegg verbietet?
Erlich jetzt, süchte gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben aber einfach alles zu verbieten ist auch keine Lösung. Zudem gibt es wie ich auch schon gesagt habe viel zu viele solcher spiele und man kann das nicht wirklich unterbinden.
Ich meine ich bin vollkommen dafür das man das thema behandelt und jugendliche auf die gefahren hinweisst und ihnen auch andere Freizeitbeschäftigungen vorschlägt, aber so wird das zum zwang und das finde ich nicht in ordnung.


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das es mit einer simplen Erhöhung der Altersgrenze nicht getan ist sollte jedem klar sein.
> 
> Wichtige Punkte wären :
> 
> ...




Ich merke du bist dir über die rechtliche Lage nicht so ganz im klaren. Wenn etwas ab 18 ist,  heißt das nur dass man dieses bestimmte etwas erst ab 18 selbständig erwerben bzw. nutzen darf. Beispiel: Rauchen ab 18. Die Abgabe von Tabakwaren ist nur an Personen erlaubt die das 18 Lebensjahr vollendet haben. Es heißt aber nicht dass unter 18 Jährige nicht rauchen dürfen. Ist mir selbst nicht anders ergangen. ich habe mit 17 das Rauchen angefangen (hab mittlerweile Gott sei dank wieder damit aufgehört). Die Polizei hält mich in der Stadt mit einer Kippe im Mund auf. Als allererstes musste ich meine Zigarettenschachtel der netten Politesse geben. Danach wurden meine Personalien aufgenommen und meine Mutter angerufen die der Politesse mitteilte dass sie mir das Rauchen erlaubt hat. So das Ende vom Lied war dass ich meine Zigaretten zurückbekommen habe und ich fröhlich weiterspazieren durfte. Denn da meine Mutter meine Erziehungsberechtigte ist kann auch sie entscheiden ob ich Rauchen darf oder nicht. Punkt Ende


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin für Altersbeschränkung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das Eine bringt das Andere mit sich.
> 
> Mir ist doch von vornherein klar gewesen dass mein Thread in einem Forum in dem sich WoW spielende Jugendliche und Minderjährige aufhalten
> mit diesem Thema nicht wirklich grossen Anklang finden wird. Das Thema musste halt einfach mal wieder auf den Tisch gebracht werden, so ist sie eben die Realität auch wenn Ich für viele jetzt der Buhmann sein sollte, mich störts 0,0 .




Ich bin kein Jugendlicher (29) aber ein Verbot bringt 00000000 weil die Gesellschaft absolut Kinderfeindlich geworden ist es wird den Kids immernoch schlecht geht.

Meine Eltern sind vor 20 Jahren auf die Strasse gegangen weil sie keine Zensur mehr wollten und sich in der Welt frei bewegen wollten und nun soll die Freiheit wieder mehr und mehr eingegrenzt werden. Ne danke du berufst dich auf die Meinung eines alten Mannes der 0 Ahnung von PCs etc hat der ist nur ein Hexenjäger mehr nichts.


----------



## sarika (6. Oktober 2009)

@tweety: der te hat nichts aus diesem tread gelernt und wird es auch nicht, denn er redet einem herrn pfeiffer nur nach und denkt nichtmal ansatzweiße darüber nach.....so kommt es mir zumindest vor. denn hätte er interesse würde er sich alles durchlesen (richtig und nicht nur überfliegen) und dann etwas dazu sagen. womöglich ist der te auch herr pfeiffer....*fg

gebt der jugend wieder eine aussichtsreiche zukunft, dann werden auch nicht soviele süchtig. die meisten haben nicht mal ne chance auf nen ausbildungsplatz (1freie ausbildungsstelle - 20 bewerber...zumindest in den großstädten) wo sehen die heutigen kinder da eine zukunft, kein wunder daß sie sich in virtuelle welten flüchten.

wobei da fällt mir ein wie meine mutter erzählt hat, wie ihre mutter damals in ihrer kindheit genauso über den fernseher geredet hat, wie heute über computer, computerspiele und co geredet wird...... und soll ich euch was verraten, der ferseher wurde auch nicht abgeschafft.
und noch ne anekdote zum schluß, meine ma ist 65 und spielt auch ein MMO und sie hat spaß daran. ihre aussagen: genau richtig abends mal etwas abschalten, weil in der klapperkiste kommt eh nichts anständiges mehr.....noch fragen?


----------



## Super PePe (6. Oktober 2009)

Das ist Demokratie Jungs und Mädchen. Die Wahlbeteiligung der U30 war minimal und die ü 40 gehen seit eh immer das Gleiche wählen. Weiter kommt hinzu, dasz man(n) wie Frau gerne gewinnen will, ergo wähle ich das was gewinnt. Schaut man sich nun noch die Altersstruktur an ist doch ganz klar, das sich kaum ein Jugendlicher (u30) noch mit so einem System identifizieren kann. Die Hoffnung, die in mir wohnt ist das nach diesen 4 Jahren der Großteil des alten Deutschlands unter der Erde liegt (im übertragenen Sinne) und Ihre Generationenlüge mit ins Grab genommen wird. 
Schon Aristoteles war bewusst, dasz Demokratie die Macht des Kapitals ist. Und wer das Kapital hat in unsere Gesellschaft wurde doch in den letzten 10 Jahren ausführlich diskutiert. (z.b. hier 2007
Versteht das nun nicht falsch aber schon Ludwig Erhard war Ende der 50er Jahre klar, dasz der Generationsvertrag nur auf Zeit gut geht und das am Ende nachfolgende Generationen für das Nichthandeln der Altern bezahlen müssen... diese Lüge wurde bis heute aufrecht erhalten. Dieses Nichthandeln führte und führt zur Abwendung und zur Nichtidentifikation mit diesem System. Solang die aktuellen Parteien und es ist egal ob Links oder rEchts nicht einsehen, dasz wir in einer Transformationsgesellschaft leben, wird dieser Weg bis zum bitteren Ende weiter gegangen werden.
Und da sollte man sich nicht über so dümmliche Vorschläge wundern, wie der hier gerade diskutierte.

eure 
Mandy


----------



## Groom (6. Oktober 2009)

Vorweg, ich bin 37 und habe eine Tochter von 8.
Die ganze Diskussion hier ist sowas von sinnlos, hier reden Mensche darüber das andere den ganzen Tag vor der Klotze bzw. PC sitzen und das schreiben sie während sie selber grad nichts anderes zu tun haben als vorm PC zu sitzen. lächerlich

Das einzige was die Politik bezweckt, wen sie drohend den Zeigefinger in Richtung Videogames erhebt, ist Meinungsmache, vor allem bei der wählenden Generation, die Menschen die aus der Zeit stammen als Videogames noch Science fiction waren, kann man mit sowas beeindrucken, und sich so ihre Stimme sichern.

Letztendlich sind es die Eltern die in der Verantwortung stehen. Bei uns gibt es die Regel, 1,5 Stunden viereckig pro Tag, egal ob PC, Nintendo DS oder TV. In den meisten Wohnungen sucht man solche Regeln allerdings vergebens, warum, weil es bequem ist, wenn ich mich nicht um mein Kind kümmern muss wenn ich grad 10 Stunden gearbeitet habe. Und das ist doch das Kernproblem, als ich 8 war und mein Bruder 13, da war unsere Mutter zu Hause, weil das Gehalt meines Vaters gereicht hat um die Familie zu ernähren und er war kein Großverdiener. 

Auch das Thema Jugendzentrum wurde hier angesprochen, wer immer auch meint, das wäre eine Alternative, sollte mal schauen wie viele dieser Zentren, grad im ländlichen Bereich geschlossen wurden, weil kein Geld da war um den einen Sozialpädagogen zu bezahlen der sich darum gekümmert hat. Und was macht die Dorfjugend hier bei uns, wenn sie lange weile haben, die zocken kein WoW, das wäre noch schön wenn sie das täten. Die sitzen im Kirchenpark und lassen sich volllaufen und schmeißen leere Flaschen in der Gegend rum und pöbeln andere Menschen an......
Womit wir aber wieder beim Kernproblem sind.

Lösungen kosten Geld, Verbote nicht......


----------



## Rußler (6. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du die letzten 2Jahre vielleicht Winterschlaf gehalten?
> 
> 1. Es gibt schon 100000000000000000 Threads zu diesem Thema.
> 2. Wird dieses Gesetzt sowieso nie durchgesetzt.
> ...



erstmal : genau deiner meinung.

Jetzt meine Meinung - Merkt eigentlich irgendwer hier, dass Deutschland mittlerweile ein Staat ist, in dem alles, aber auch wirklich alles , was dem Staat daran hindert noch mehr Geld von den Leuten einzusacken verboten wird? 

Glaubt ihr echt, dass sich ein paar Vollpfosten von möchtegern politikern auch nur in geringster weise dafür intressieren, was die Jugendlichen machen?  - das ist est nicht, der einzige grund, warum die politiker Wohlstand für alle wollen, ist dass der Staat dadurch wieder mehr Steuern einkassiert - je mehr Geld vorhanden, desto mehr geben die Leute aus, und desto höher sind auch die Grundsteuern die gezahlt werden. - ein Hartz 4 Empfänger kostet dem Staat jährlich sage und scheibe 18'000 Euro...und dann wird dass geld in schwachsinn wie neue Autobahnen investiert, anstatt in Bildung - na, merkt ihr was?
Sehr widersprüchlich....naja ich will nicht zu weit abschweifen - wenn jugendliche sich in eine fantasy-welt flüchten, wird das doch gründe haben, soziale probleme usw. - es ist genauso wie mit dem Alk - alkohol ab 18 bla bla - und dann einen 18Jährigen vorschicken, der den Alk kauft....aber in kaum einer schulklasse werden vorträge über Alkohol und seine Gefahren gemacht....und wer meint, dass in Deutschland jeder 2. Jugendliche WoW spielt hat ma voll daneben gegriffen...
Weltweit so 12 Mille accs. waren das glaube ich - ein Bruchteil davon Deutsche - ein bruchteil der Deutschen Jugendliche....was sollen die jugendlichen in den großstädten schon machen in denen sie aufwachsen, ausser Disco...und ratet mal , warum Blizz da spiel so casualmässig hällt? 
Es hat genau einen grund - die Sucht ganz unten halten....es spielt für blizz keine Rolle mehr, wie lange ein Spieler spielt, ode wie gut er ist, das geht nur in china, weil es da eh keine monatlichen Gebühren gibt, sondern direkt die Stunden gezahlt werden, die ein Spieler im Spiel verbringt.....bei uns ist das ja monatlich...daher ist die Anzahl der Spieler wichtig.....die leuts von Blizz sind ja nicht ganz doof, wie das manche mittlerweile glauben....und btw : ich selber bin erst 15, und habe das mittlerweile erkannt......dass dann immer noch so antworten kommen wie "Endlich keine Kiddys mehr in WoW " , finde ich erschreckend - das zeigt , dass due grössten Kiddys die Erwachsenen sind ....denkt doch mal ein kleines bisschen nach...


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der TE kommt gleich bin ja mal gespannt ober er an nähernd etwas gelesen hat



Der sitzt lachend in der Ecke und freut sich das wir sein Tread so voll machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der TE kommt gleich bin ja mal gespannt ober er an nähernd etwas gelesen hat




von wo wusstet du das eigentlich?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

unten ist eine liste wer im Thread ist wenn jmd gepunktete Linie hat schreibt er grade
Elvia schreibt


----------



## Elvia (6. Oktober 2009)

Na das kann ja mal was werden, 
ein Jugendspiel ab 18 machen. Da werden sich die süchtigen Erwachsenen aber freuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass Mario ab 18 gemacht wird, weil sich die Kinder in der Schule gegenseeitg auf die Köpfe springen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Tweenty
ach so das bedeutet die gestrichelte linie, ist ja rech lehrreich mit dir zu schreiben XD


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Jugendlicher (29) aber ein Verbot bringt 00000000 weil die Gesellschaft absolut Kinderfeindlich geworden ist es wird den Kids immernoch schlecht geht.
> 
> Meine Eltern sind vor 20 Jahren auf die Strasse gegangen weil sie keine Zensur mehr wollten und sich in der Welt frei bewegen wollten und nun soll die Freiheit wieder mehr und mehr eingegrenzt werden. Ne danke du berufst dich auf die Meinung eines alten Mannes der 0 Ahnung von PCs etc hat der ist nur ein Hexenjäger mehr nichts.




Nun *meine* Ansicht über die Thematik habe Ich ja mittlerweile lang und breit erklärt.

Das die Ansichten vom Mr. Pfeiffer tlw. völlig unrealitisch sind ist uns doch sowieso allen klar. Die Argumentation hinkt hinten und vorne.
Schade dass nicht jemand mit etwas mehr Kompetenz an so eine Sache herangeht aber zumindest sind wir schonmal soweit dass ein Anfang gemacht wird.

Sollte es auf Anklang stossen wird sich schon der Ein oder Andere der ernsthafter und glaubwürdiger daherkommt darum kümmern.

Ich hab in meinem Initial Posting auch nicht von der Begründung rauskopiert sondern lediglich dass ein Anstoss erfolgt ist.


PS: Dass Du mit den "Verboten" etwas auf Kriegsfuss stehst aufgrund Deiner Herkunft ( wie Ich jetzt aus dem Thread entnehmen konnte ) verstehe Ich voll und ganz und bitte seh das jetzt nicht als eine Beleidigung !


----------



## Phash (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Wo mach mal schön langsam im Gegensatz zur Westjugend hatten wir mehr Diplomanten die besser ausgebildet waren als die im Westen
> 
> Und seid der Wende hat Sachsen Abi in der 12 und war immer Platz 2 im Länder vergleich.
> 
> ...






du warst aber keiner davon, oder? 

Eventuell einfach mal ein wenig deutsch pauken, bevor du dich über das Bildungssystem aus lässt... NC! Und die Geschichte... jojo... Ihr Ossies habt euch selbst besiegt... Den Sozialismus zerschlagen, berauscht in den Westen gerannt und den sozialen Ruin es gesamten Landes verschuldet. Schönen Dank auch.

Wirtschaft und Rentenkassen sind seit der Wende komplett kaputt. Die Ost-Wirtschaft war nicht konkurrenzfähig. Komplett marode. Und was nicht marode war, wurde von den Russen mitgenommen.

Eine Planwirtschaft, die nur produziert, was sie abgenommen bekommt - eher ein wenig weniger. Das funktioniert im Kapitalismus nicht. Dem Westen hat die Fusion zur BRD finanziell sehr geschadet, und was kommt aus dem Osten? "Früher war alles besser"

Ich bin für die Wiedervereinigung, auch wenn hier in der Umsetzung Fehler gemacht worden sind. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass das Leben für "Euch da drüben" ein wenig besser und freier geworden ist. 

Aber die Aussage, nur der Osten hätte seinen Teil beigetragen ist nicht wahr. Der Westen trug und trägt die Hauptlast, oder... wieviel Finanzkraft kam denn aus dem Osten?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja so die Ossis haben was gegen Zwänge u Verbote (straftaten mal außen vor) bzw einschränkung der Freiheit

Es fehlen halt die jungen Leute die die alten mal Aufklären ( Neue Medien und CO) aber das Problem sie sehen auch nicht das sie was erreichen können bzw wurde es ihnen nicht so gezeigt


----------



## Zaarathustra (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kiffen ist auch verboten weil es Spaß macht. Genauso wie andere Drogen.




Vielleicht macht es Spass (glaube ich eher nicht). Sei dir der Spass gegönnt. Aber wenn du das so nüchtern und egoistisch siehst, finde ich nicht, dass es Aufgabe des Sozialstaates ist, sich um dich zu kümmern, wenn du mal "andere Drogen" nimmst, da sollte dir der Notarzt vor dem Magenauspumpen etc. erstmal sein EC-Kartenleser zeigen bevor es losgeht....


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Sich die Zeit für solche Medien ehrlich einteilen zu können und sich persönlich Grenzen zu setzen,
> setzt nunmal entsprechende geistige Reife und Erfahrung voraus die viele Jugendliche eben noch lernen müssen.
> 
> Dass es eben auch Eltern gibt die bezüglich dieser Thematik auf ganzer Linie versagen steht natürlich ausser Frage.



Es kann nicht die Aufgabe irgendwelcher staatlicher Stellen zu sein, nach dem Gießkannenprinzip erzieherisch tätig werden zu wollen, weil es Eltern gibt, die sich nicht allzuviel darum kümmern, womit sich ihre Sprösslinge so die Zeit vertreiben. Darüber hinaus halte ich den Umstand, dass eine Beschäftigung jemanden so in den Bann zieht, dass er jede freie Minute (und vielleicht noch mehr) damit verbringen möchte, nicht unbedingt für etwas, was auf Computerspiele beschränkt ist.

Dass die Gesellschaft in puncto Sucht regulierend eingreift, halte ich gerechtfertigt, wenn damit unmittelbare negative Folgen einhergehen, z. B. Drogen (Kriminalität) oder Spielsucht (Mittellosigkeit und Belastung der Sozialkassen). Aber der finanzielle Aufwand ist überschaubar, und das WoW Spielen ist einer Straßenschlägerei m. E. vorzuziehen.

Im übrigen stellt das Zeiteinteilen auch den einen oder anderen Erwachsenen vor Probleme. Möglicherweise ist das Herrn Pfeiffers nächster Denkschritt: auf Mechanismen zu bestehen, die grundsätzlich die tägliche Spielzeit auf 3 Stunden (4 Stunden an Sonnabenden, Sonn- und Feiertagen) und die gesamte wöchentliche Spielzeit auf 15 Stunden beschränken. 

Fazit: Was die Eltern entscheiden müssen, soll denen auch vorbehalten bleiben. Dass das nicht alle können, muss hingenommen werden.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> @tweety: der te hat nichts aus diesem tread gelernt und wird es auch nicht, denn er redet einem herrn pfeiffer nur nach und denkt nichtmal ansatzweiße darüber nach.....so kommt es mir zumindest vor. denn hätte er interesse würde er sich alles durchlesen (richtig und nicht nur überfliegen) und dann etwas dazu sagen. womöglich ist der te auch herr pfeiffer....*fg
> 
> gebt der jugend wieder eine aussichtsreiche zukunft, dann werden auch nicht soviele süchtig. die meisten haben nicht mal ne chance auf nen ausbildungsplatz (1freie ausbildungsstelle - 20 bewerber...zumindest in den großstädten) wo sehen die heutigen kinder da eine zukunft, kein wunder daß sie sich in virtuelle welten flüchten.
> 
> ...



Ich brauche niemandem etwas nachzureden, Ich habe eigene Ansichten und Meinungen zu dieser Thematik.

Deine Mutter spielt ein MMO mit 65.. Ich wäre saufroh meine Mutter und noch dazu meine Oma würden das auch machen. 
Meine Frau und Ich spielen ja auch, allerdings kein WoW.

Die Beweggründe sind auch die selben : relaxen , abschalten.

Der Unterschied zu einem 15 jährigen der nach der Schule nach Hause kommt, 
die Tasche in die Ecke wirft und sich bis spät in die Nacht vor die Kiste hängt liegt aber wohl auf der Hand . 

Diesen Teil unseres Lebens haben wir nämlich mit anderem verbracht und es hat uns zu entsprechendem Lebenstil im Eigenheim ohne finanzielle Sorgen gebracht. Wobei zusätzlich nur noch Ich von uns beiden arbeiten gehen muss. Und das ganze mit allem anderen als reichen Elternhäusern !

1 Ausbildungsplatz und 20 Bewerber ? Der Beste wird den Job sicher bekommen haben und der hat vermutlich nicht jeden Tag mit nem Kopfhörer auf den Ohren im Zimmer gehockt und sich das Gelaber vom Mr. Raidleader angehört.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> du warst aber keiner davon, oder?
> 
> Eventuell einfach mal ein wenig deutsch pauken, bevor du dich über das Bildungssystem aus lässt... NC! Und die Geschichte... jojo... Ihr Ossies habt euch selbst besiegt... Den Sozialismus zerschlagen, berauscht in den Westen gerannt und den sozialen Ruin es gesamten Landes verschuldet. Schönen Dank auch.
> 
> ...



Also die Wirtschaft und Renten wären auch ohne den Osten kaputt gegangen (wir haben euch sogar einen Aufschub gegeben wir hatten mehr Kinder)

Die Planwirtschaft war schei...ße aber die Treuhandgesellschaft war ein Riesen fehler die haben nämlich die Firmen an die Russen verramscht  außer die die von ihren ehemaligen Firmen übernommen wurden sind.

Unser Fehler war das wir den Wechsel zu schnell wollten, der Westen hat den falschen Leuten die Treuhand überlassen auch die Eigentumsfragen hätte die Regierung Kohl klären müssen. Und die Finanzkraft steckte bei uns in Know-How da wurden Textilpatente zu billig Preisen nach China verkauft obwohl die in Deutschland Millionen damit hätten machen können.

Aber viele Finanzmogule wollen ihr Geld schnell und nicht erst in 1-2 Jahren


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu einem 15 jährigen der nach der Schule nach Hause kommt,
> die Tasche in die Ecke wirft und sich bis spät in die Nacht vor die Kiste hängt liegt aber wohl auf der Hand .
> 
> Diesen Teil unseres Lebens haben wir nämlich mit anderem verbracht und es hat uns zu entsprechendem Lebenstil im Eigenheim ohne finanzielle Sorgen gebracht. Wobei zusätzlich nur noch Ich von uns beiden arbeiten gehen muss. Und das ganze mit allem anderen als reichen Elternhäusern !



Mit 15 den Nachmittag mit Büffeln zu verbringen ist leider keine Garantie für den entsprechenden Lebensstil. Auch vor WoW gab es 15jährige, die nach der Schule die Tasche in die Ecke geworfen und sich den Rest des Tages mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt haben. Da dürften auch welche dabei sein, die sich über ihre Lebensumstände nicht beschweren können. Insofern liegt das gar nicht so klar auf der Hand.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Die Beweggründe sind auch die selben : relaxen , abschalten.
> 
> Der Unterschied zu einem 15 jährigen der nach der Schule nach Hause kommt,
> die Tasche in die Ecke wirft und sich bis spät in die Nacht vor die Kiste hängt liegt aber wohl auf der Hand .
> ...



Der 15 Jährige hat auch ,nachdem er seine Hausaufgaben u Hausarbeiten gemacht hat, das Recht zu relaxen oder und bevor der 15 Jährige den Nonsens in der Klotze sieht würde ich ihn  lieber spielen lassen.

Und komm nicht mit früher, als ich 15 Jahre war, war Skaten und Discos IN und auch die Konsolenspiele waren im kommen Sonic u co waren der Hammer.
Komischerweise hat sich zu der Zeit niemand aufgeregt und es wurden auch keine Sündenböcke gesucht. Weil andere Themen wichtiger waren Krise im Balkan und Somalia die gelöst werden mußten.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Mit 15 den Nachmittag mit Büffeln zu verbringen ist leider keine Garantie für den entsprechenden Lebensstil. Auch vor WoW gab es 15jährige, die nach der Schule die Tasche in die Ecke geworfen und sich den Rest des Tages mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt haben. Da dürften auch welche dabei sein, die sich über ihre Lebensumstände nicht beschweren können. Insofern liegt das gar nicht so klar auf der Hand.



Jo man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will.. schonmal versucht sich mit einem 15 jährigen zu unterhalten der ohne Übersicht seitens der Eltern den ganzen Tag nur WoW zockt..

Der arme Kerl hat von so gut wie nichts ne Ahnung mehr ausser Hit-Rotation,Bosstaktik,Items und Farmspots.

Wenn wir früher mal C64 gezockt haben dann wurd so nen Game nach 3 Tagen halt saulangweilig, WoW hat zu solchen uralt Medien einen immensen Umfang und ist darauf ausgelegt maximal Zeit in Anspruch zu nehmen, sowas kann man nicht ernsthaft vergleichen.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Der 15 Jährige hat auch ,nachdem er seine Hausaufgaben u Hausarbeiten gemacht hat, das Recht zu relaxen oder und bevor der 15 Jährige den Nonsens in der Klotze sieht würde ich ihn  lieber spielen lassen.



Natürlich hat er das, allerdings muss er dazu nicht tagtäglich in eine virtuelle Welt abtauchen.


----------



## Bas18 (6. Oktober 2009)

Weiß nicht meint ihr die bekommen das durch?

Es wird immer ein weggeben die unetr 18 lassen sich sicher n icht ihren wow account wegnehmen wo wat weiß ich wieviele 80er drauf sind und wo die eine menge geld reingesteckt haben.

Es wird immer eine möglichkeit geben ich meine bin damals auch mit 15 an Css rangekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

was soll er sonst tun in dieser Kinderfeindlichen Gesellschaft 60 m Luftlinie hier ist ein Kindergarten mit einer Riesen Außenanlage die dürfen sie nicht nutzen weil es dann laut ist, Ich habe die kaum gehört aber das Reiche Rentner Paar 50 m weiter weg ja.

Die Meinung die du vertrittst ist die Meinung alter Leute die null Plan haben von der Materie.

Es wäre besser wenn die Eltern konstruktiv über PC-Spiele aufgeklärt werden Und es wäre besser die Bildung in dem Land verbessern

Als solche Pseudogesetzte zu verabschieden (die im Endeffekt nix bringen würden)

Und die Leute versuchen es schon seid über 3 Jahren und werden es in 3 Jahren fordern aber ihre Klientel die auf sowas hören sind Kinderhassende Menschen die null Plan von der Materie haben( Neue Medien) o von Leuten die denken es ist die Lösung aller Probleme u nicht den Ursachen auf den Grund gehen


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er das, allerdings muss er dazu nicht tagtäglich in eine virtuelle Welt abtauchen.




Das stimmt schon, nur denkst du das ein generelles verbot für minderjährige was daran ändert?
ich mein dan spielen die ein anderes spiel das wow ähnlich ist.
Jugendliche sollen zu anderen Freizeitbeschäftigungen animiert werden, man soll ihnen die wichtigkeit der schule beibringen, aber der weg eines Verbotes ist falsch, da lernen die Jugendlichen doch erst recht nicht mit solchen medien umzugehn (und eben wenn es wow nicht mehr gibt wird ein anders medium diesen platz übernehmen).


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> was soll er sonst tun in dieser Kinderfeindlichen Gesellschaft 60 m Luftlinie hier ist ein Kindergarten mit einer Riesen Außenanlage die dürfen sie nicht nutzen weil es dann laut ist, Ich habe die kaum gehört aber das Reiche Rentner Paar 50 m weiter weg ja.
> 
> Die Meinung die du vertrittst ist die Meinung alter Leute die null Plan haben von der Materie.
> 
> ...



Als wenn ein Rentnerpaar es durchbringen würde dass ein Kindergarten die Aussenanlage nicht benutzen darf... 
Mr. Münchhausen hat auf seiner Kugel Platz genommen und ist zum Abschuss bereit oder wie ?

Die Meinung die Ich vertrete ist die eines Ü30 Medienjunkies der seit 1998 MMOs zockt, 
Unsummen für Filme rausfeuert und jedem Techniktrend hinterher rennt wie der Fuchs hinter der Gans..

Es gibt eben Dinge die sind nicht geeignet für die Kategorie "Unter 18".


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube die kriegen das eh nicht durch. Wenn sie das psychologisch nachweisen wollen das es Suchterregend ist (Ja ich weiß das weiß hier jeder) würde es Jahre dauern um eine vernünftige Statistik zu erzeugen.


----------



## Saiboter (6. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist nicht die Ursache, sondern die Wirkung.
Das müssten mal manche endlich begreifen.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2009)

Saiboter schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht die Ursache, sondern die Wirkung.
> Das müssten mal manche endlich begreifen.


Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Als wenn ein Rentnerpaar es durchbringen würde dass ein Kindergarten die Aussenanlage nicht benutzen darf...
> Mr. Münchhausen hat auf seiner Kugel Platz genommen und ist zum Abschuss bereit oder wie ?
> 
> Die Meinung die Ich vertrete ist die eines Ü30 Medienjunkies der seit 1998 MMOs zockt,
> ...



Ja es ist ihnen gelungen 

u warum hast du erst ü18 angefangen weil vorher die Möglichkeiten nicht da waren 

wieso willst du der jüngeren Generation es verbieten weil es die Ü 30er so machen 

das Motto trau keinem über 30 gilt wohl immer noch 

Hast du schon Kinder also wieso nimmst du dir heraus zu entscheiden was gut oder schlecht für ein Kind ist 

Hast du schon auf irgendeinerweise Erfahrungen sammeln können als Ausbilder von Jugendlichen die aus der Schule u o Hartz 4 kommen.

Ich tippe eher du gehörst der Fraktion yuppie an Studium fertig nach 16 Semester dann nur In ner Bankfiliale arbeiten und Geld scheffeln und sich nicht um die Sorgen vom kleinen Mann kümmern zu müssen.


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Tzjaja die WoW süchtigen Erwachsenen wollen eine Altersbeschränkung ab 18 damit sie ihre Ruhe von den WoW süchtigen Jugendlich haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ursache bedeutet das etwas die Probleme macht 

aber wenn die Probleme eine andere Ursachen haben ist WoW die Wirkung also

Gesellschaft ist Kinder u Jugendfeindlich (Ursache) Kinder u Jugendliche spielen WoW weil dank Ursache es nix anderes mehr gibt


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Dinge die sind nicht geeignet für die Kategorie "Unter 18".




Und warum glaubst du zu Wissen was für die Kategorie "Unter 18" das Beste ist?!
Ich glaube kaum, dass du irgend ein erdenklichen Beweis bzw. eine Studie hast, welche die Auswirkungen von MMMORPG's auf Jugendliche wissenschaftlich behandelt.
Und komm mir nicht mit der Studie, die dieser gewisse Herr dort angezettelt hat. Mich wunderts, dass so ein Stümper überhaupt ein Universitätsabschluss hat. 

Allein schon, dass sich der Staat derart in die Erziehung "unserer" Kinder einmischen will macht mich schon wütend.

Aber anscheinend kann man zu dir ******** sagen und du würdest es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ja es ist ihnen gelungen
> 
> u warum hast du erst ü18 angefangen weil vorher die Möglichkeiten nicht da waren
> 
> ...



Als Ich im Alter war mein Leben zu verzocken gabs zum Glück keine derart umfangreichen und zeitfressenden MMOs
sonst wäre Ich eventuell auch Opfer davon geworden. 

Deine Einschätzung meiner Person ist gänzlich falsch. 
Um Erfolg zu haben braucht man heutzutage den entsprechenden Willen und Persönlichkeit und kein Studium.


----------



## Reevana (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort...

Also das ganze ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn man wird dieses Gesetz nicht durchbringen...
Blizzard wird diesen Erfolg streichen und fertig mehr wird nie passieren...

Ich spiele WoW seit einem Jahr bin gerade mein Abbi am machen soviel zur Bildung...

Sagt mir mal welcher Ammokläufer auf seinem Pc WoW hatte geschweigedenn es den ganzen Tag gespielt hat? Ich spiele auch gelegendlich CS 1.6 weil es Spaß macht mit Freunden zu spielen genau wie WoW mal zu raiden und mit Freunden im Ts sich auszutauschen...

Was will Deutschland lieber Kinder die vorm PC hocken und mit Freunden ihre Zeit zu verbringen oder, dass sie auf der Straße gammeln sich die Birne wegsprengen, kiffen, saufen whatever? darüber sollte man sich gedanken machen wie man das einstellen kann was in meinen Augen ein größeres Problem ist...

Und sorry wer meint sich die Birne zusaufen zu  müssen und dann versucht 65 Meter tief zu fallen ist  nicht mehr ganz sauber im Kopf also srry... wie manche Leute probleme auf sachen schieben wie WoW weil sie nix anderes finden meinen diese Leute es würden diese probleme verhindern? denke ich mal nicht...

Mfg Reevana 

einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## sarika (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zu einem 15 jährigen der nach der Schule nach Hause kommt,
> die Tasche in die Ecke wirft und sich bis spät in die Nacht vor die Kiste hängt liegt aber wohl auf der Hand .
> 
> Diesen Teil unseres Lebens haben wir nämlich mit anderem verbracht und es hat uns zu entsprechendem Lebenstil im Eigenheim ohne finanzielle Sorgen gebracht. Wobei zusätzlich nur noch Ich von uns beiden arbeiten gehen muss. Und das ganze mit allem anderen als reichen Elternhäusern !
> ...



bei dem 15 jährigen sollten aber die eltern (gehöhre ich auch dazu) danach schauen das es eben nicht so ist wie von dir beschrieben...geht aber oft nicht weil beide elternteile arbeiten müssen oder es scheidungskinder sind wo nur ein elternteil für das einkommen zuständig ist. sprich da müste man ansetzen. früher hat ein gehalt gereicht um eine familie zu ernähren....

dein lebensstiel kann dir heute ganz schnell genommen werden, du brauchst nur durch wiedrige umstände in hartz4 reinrutschen, dann bleibt dir garnichts mehr. und das bekommt dein umfeld auch zu spüren, und was nicht wirkliche freunde sind, sind dann weg.


der eine ausbildungsplatz geht an den besten, das ist richtig. aber da frag ich mich was mit den ganzen lernschwachen passiert. einige können garnichts dafür, sie lernen und lernen und lernen...scheren sich weder um spiele noch um andere kinder und haben trotzdem schlechte noten. oder bekommen bei den arbeiten sone blockade, das das ganze gelernte weg ist. die sehen auch in die röhre.....was ist daran fair? oder sie bekommen einen ausbildungsplatz in einem beruf wo sie keinen spaß haben oder der null zukunft hat nur um anschließend wieder auf der straße zu stehen. das ist frust pur, und dagegen muß etwas unternommen werden.
diesen frust kann man nicht abbauen indem man irgendetwas verbietet, im gegenteil, man steigert den frust noch mehr. 
und irgendwann wird aus frust wut und aus wut kann auch gewalt hervor kommen bei entsprechender veranlagung oder vergangenheit.
ich denke einfach, die elterngeneration ist hier gefragt. sie müssen wieder kontakt zu ihren kindern bekommen und wie erreichen sie das? nicht durch verbote die die politik vorgibt. sie müssen sich zeit nehmen und ihren kindern wieder zuhöhren lernen, was oft nicht einfach umzusetzen ist wenn man nach 10h arbeit nach hause kommt und eigentlich nur noch seine ruhe will. und wenn beide eltern arbeiten geht es beiden so und keiner nimmt sich mehr genügend zeit für seinen nachwuchs.
das sind dinge die die jugendlichen heute tagtäglich vorgelegt bekommen, und das ist eines der übel, nicht irgendein spiel. denn wenn man eines verbietet, steht das nächste schon vor der türe......


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Als wenn ein Rentnerpaar es durchbringen würde dass ein Kindergarten die Aussenanlage nicht benutzen darf...
> Mr. Münchhausen hat auf seiner Kugel Platz genommen und ist zum Abschuss bereit oder wie ?
> 
> Die Meinung die Ich vertrete ist die eines Ü30 Medienjunkies der seit 1998 MMOs zockt,
> ...



Also zu dir muss ich sagen, du vertritts im Großen und Ganzen meine Meinung und deine Argumentation ist überaus sinnig und lehrreich für einen Großteil hier! Leider nehmen es viele nicht an und blocken alles ab. Wir kennens nicht anders....
Ich sehe da zwei große Probleme bei dem Vorhaben:
1. Der Herr Pfeiffer und
2. Blizzard würde reagieren,d.h. die würden das ganze Spiel so voller "Plüsch" auslegen,dass sie die U18 Freigabe wiederbekommen würden.

und zu Tweety....seit Seiten muss ich mir dein elend formuliertes und schwachsinniges 
"Ossi-Gesülze" anhören....hör doch bitte einfach auf...man muss wenigstens merken,wenn man nur noch unintellektuellen Stuss schreibt und mit dem "Niveau" der Vorposter nicht mithalten kann.
/Verwarnung inc


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich behaupte ganz fies das du nicht Opfer von den MMOs geworden wärst weil dir anscheindend Möglichkeiten offen standen die du nutzen wolltest u du interresse dafür hattest.

Stimmt Wille und Persönlichkeit konnte man vor 10 -12 Jahren noch nutzen, aber heutzutage ist nur Vitamin B u G gefragt 

Ich hab es hier an der Hochschule gesehen ich sag mal so 250 Euro pro Monat damit man Studieren darf.

Aber Deutschland gibt ja jedem die gleichen Chancen hahahahaha


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> &#8222;(&#8230 Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.&#8220;
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Ich habe seit ich 11 war(ja preBC) Wow gespielt, jetzt zwar seit 1 Jahr(zum Glück nichtmehr, aber ich kann dir sagen dass ich immer einen 2 Durchschnitt habe/hatte wenn nicht sogar besser( hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ja ich geh aufs Gymnasium und ja ich habe g8)
Was das mit magelnder Bildung zu tun hat, das verstehe wer will und ich denke ich verhalte mich erwachsenen als manch anderer...

Und letzteres ist nicht dein ernst oder? Wieviele Leute in Deutschland werden woW spielen? 500.000-750.000( denke erher im 500 er Raum). Da aknnst du mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass dass alles Kinder Und jugendliche sind...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Also zu dir muss ich sagen, du vertritts im Großen und Ganzen meine Meinung und deine Argumentation ist überaus sinnig und lehrreich für einen Großteil hier! Leider nehmen es viele nicht an und blocken alles ab. Wir kennens nicht anders....
> Ich sehe da zwei große Probleme bei dem Vorhaben:
> 1. Der Herr Pfeiffer und
> 2. Blizzard würde reagieren,d.h. die würden das ganze Spiel so voller "Plüsch" auslegen,dass sie die U18 Freigabe wiederbekommen würden.
> ...



Verwarne mich ruhig aber du gehst auch nicht mit offenen Augen durch die Gesellschaft 

Und bitte ich komme aus den Neuen Bundesländer das Recht Ossi zu sagen haben nur wir Ossis

Anscheinend gehen aber viele den einfachen Weg als mal die Gründe für die Probleme zu hinterfragen


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Und warum glaubst du zu Wissen was für die Kategorie "Unter 18" das Beste ist?!
> Ich glaube kaum, dass du irgend ein erdenklichen Beweis bzw. eine Studie hast, welche die Auswirkungen von MMMORPG's auf Jugendliche wissenschaftlich behandelt.
> Und komm mir nicht mit der Studie, die dieser gewisse Herr dort angezettelt hat. Mich wunderts, dass so ein Stümper überhaupt ein Universitätsabschluss hat.
> 
> ...




Zumindest kann Ich mit Sicherheit sagen dass stundenlang vorm PC hocken sicherlich *nicht* das Beste für unsere Jugend ist.
Die Langzeitfolgen kann man wie der Name schon sagt sowieso heute nicht einschätzen.
Die Argumente von Mr.Pfeiffer sind mir ziemlich egal, wenn ers somit an die richtigen Stellen getragen bekommt soll er so sein Glück versuchen.

MMO spielen ist keine Kindererziehung, das denkt vermutlich ein winziger Teil ungebildeter Unterschicht. 
Die denken auch McDonalds ist gesund weil 3 Salatblätter auf den Burgern liegen und Kartoffeln sind ja DAS Grundnahrungsmittel ob in Pommesform und frittiert - is ja nur die Art der Zubereitung.

Würde zu mir jemand ********** sagen würd er vermutlich eine einfangen aber das is ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Wann ist der Weg ins OffTopic zuende? ^^


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Jo man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will.. schonmal versucht sich mit einem 15 jährigen zu unterhalten der ohne Übersicht seitens der Eltern den ganzen Tag nur WoW zockt..
> 
> Der arme Kerl hat von so gut wie nichts ne Ahnung mehr ausser Hit-Rotation,Bosstaktik,Items und Farmspots.



Kann ich mir nicht in jedem Fall vorstellen. Entweder er hat tatsächlich nur Ahnung vom Spiel, dann hätte er ohne Spiel nur Ahnung von Fußball/Tokio Hotel/wasauchimmer, weil: lernresistent. Eher denke ich, dass sich mit dem normalen Schulstoff nicht glänzen lässt.



> Wenn wir früher mal C64 gezockt haben dann wurd so nen Game nach 3 Tagen halt saulangweilig, WoW hat zu solchen uralt Medien einen immensen Umfang und ist darauf ausgelegt maximal Zeit in Anspruch zu nehmen, sowas kann man nicht ernsthaft vergleichen.



Aber mit 10 Spielen war dann auch der Monat rum...


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Zumindest kann Ich mit Sicherheit sagen dass stundenlang vorm PC hocken sicherlich *nicht* das Beste für unsere Jugend ist.



Hat auch niemand behauptet


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Aber mit 10 Spielen war dann auch der Monat rum...



Du weist aber schon wie Teuer das Zeugs damals war? ^^


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Ganz einfach...
Genau wie bei der Bundestagswahl (Ich bin übrigens zufrieden mit dem Ausgang!) 
denken viel zu viele Menschen nur an ihre eigenen Nöten und Sorgen (tja ,wen soll mans verübelen,trotzdem ist das effektiv halt negativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
,sie sollten weiträumiger Denken und zwischen den Zeilen lesen.
D.h. auf den Fall bezogen: ,,Ich mach ABI ,bin gut in der Schule und spiele WoW.
Also kann das Argument auf den ganzen Rest nicht (oder auch nur ein ganz kleiner Teil,welches traurig genug wäre!!!!) zutreffen! Damit ist die These für ein widerlegt. STIMMT NICHT! Weiter ausführen brauch ichs nicht,hm?


----------



## sarika (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Als wenn ein Rentnerpaar es durchbringen würde dass ein Kindergarten die Aussenanlage nicht benutzen darf...
> Mr. Münchhausen hat auf seiner Kugel Platz genommen und ist zum Abschuss bereit oder wie ?




sorry, wenn ich dich schon wieder zitiere, aber ja das schaffen leute. die haben es ja auch geschafft das kirchenglocken nur noch bis abends um 8 läuten dürfen.
ich krieg hier im haus mecker von den nachbarn wenn meine 2 kinder mal im hof toben wollen....sie sollen doch leiser sein (und das ist die 5. wohnung hier in der stadt wo es mir so geht, ist also nicht auf dieses haus beschränkt) und warum???? angeblich waren die kinder früher nie so laut (die eigenen von der rentnergeneration mit eingeschlossen), klar und ich bin die kaiserin von china.....da hast du dein münchhausen auf der kanonenkugel.
und da wundert man sich daß es nicht mehr soviele kinder gibt, mich wundert da garnichts mehr. mit mehr wie drei kindern ist man eh assozial usw.  genau diese vorurteile sind es die endlich abgebaut werden müssen, aber sowas erreicht man auch nicht über verbote sondern nur über aufklärung.


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQi2yXvPaQ

rofl


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

sarika schrieb:


> bei dem 15 jährigen sollten aber die eltern (gehöhre ich auch dazu) danach schauen das es eben nicht so ist wie von dir beschrieben...geht aber oft nicht weil beide elternteile arbeiten müssen oder es scheidungskinder sind wo nur ein elternteil für das einkommen zuständig ist. sprich da müste man ansetzen. früher hat ein gehalt gereicht um eine familie zu ernähren....
> 
> dein lebensstiel kann dir heute ganz schnell genommen werden, du brauchst nur durch wiedrige umstände in hartz4 reinrutschen, dann bleibt dir garnichts mehr. und das bekommt dein umfeld auch zu spüren, und was nicht wirkliche freunde sind, sind dann weg.
> 
> ...




Mein Lebensstil kann mir nicht "genommen" werden denn dafür bin Ich selbst verantwortlich. 
So fürchterlich wie Du Dein Leben schilderst würde Ich allerdings direkt mal WoW ausmachen und mir ne Lösung ausdenken.
Wenn Ich keinen Überblick hätte was meine Kinder machen und der Verdacht besteht sie würden zocken wie bekloppt würde Ich morgens wenn Ichs Haus verlasse dafür sorgen dass der PC nicht mehr funktioniert bis Ich wieder daheim bin.
Zum Ausbildungsplatz der keinen Spass macht :

Die wenigstens die Ich kenne sind in einem Beruf tätig der Ihnen Spass macht. 
Meistens bringen Berufe die nicht sonderlich viel Spass machen nunmal leider das Geld rein.

Als Testperson in einem Schlaflabor würd Ich mich auch super fühlen denke Ich..


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon wie Teuer das Zeugs damals war? ^^



Es gab aber auch damals schon Spezialisten für Sicherheitskopien. War das nicht der Grundstein für den von Gravenreuthschen Geschäftserfolg?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Zumindest kann Ich mit Sicherheit sagen dass stundenlang vorm PC hocken sicherlich *nicht* das Beste für unsere Jugend ist.
> Die Langzeitfolgen kann man wie der Name schon sagt sowieso heute nicht einschätzen.
> Die Argumente von Mr.Pfeiffer sind mir ziemlich egal, wenn ers somit an die richtigen Stellen getragen bekommt soll er so sein Glück versuchen.
> 
> ...



So Frage warum denken diejenigen das 

weil es ihnen niemand gesagt hat (mangelnde Bildung) glaubst du MC, Cola etc würden überhaupt noch was von dem ungesunden Zeug verkaufen wenn die Leute in allen Generationen intelligenter wären.

Vor 10 - 18 Jahren haben die Eltern die zu dumm waren zum Erziehen vor die Klotze gesetzt und diese Kinder sind die Eltern von heute sie kennen es nicht anders.

Aber die Bildungspolitik ist ja nicht schuld an den Problemen


Ach ja die Wahrheit will keiner sehen weil sie tut weh und man bekommt einen Spiegel vor das Gesicht. Deswegen sucht man einen Sündenbock hatte ja auch in der Vergangeheit super geklappt.


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ist ja so die Ossis haben was gegen Zwänge u Verbote (straftaten mal außen vor) bzw einschränkung der Freiheit



Ich denke mal das jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch gegen einschränkungen der Freiheit sein sollte.
Die Leute nehmen sowas einfach viel zuleicht hin.
Die Abschaffung unserer Freiheit geht schleichend vor sich, so das es keiner merkt ...

Schaut euch nur mal den EU-Vertrag von Lissabon an, durfte irgendwer von euch an einer Volksabstimmung dafür bzw. dagegen teilnehmen?
Unsere gewählten Volksvertreter machen was sie wollen, das ist keine Demokratie (Volksherrschaft) mehr!
Und es spielt gar keine rolle welche Partei man wählt, das gesamte System ist korrupt.
Partein die (noch) anders denken mögen, werden nie genug Wähler haben.
Und keiner von uns kann überprüfen wann es sich um Wahlbetrug handelt.

Die Massenmedien sagen euch nur was ihr wissen sollt, eine objektive Berichterstattung gibt es schon fast nicht mehr.
Oder glaubt ihr wirklich das Iranische Demonstranten mit englischen Transparenten demonstriern?
Bush: Der Irak hat Massenvernichtungswaffen
Obama: Der Iran hat die A-Bombe
nur finden wird man nichts, die IAEA sagt auch was anderes, aber die Medien verbreiten die Propaganda.

Mit der Zensur des Internets wird alles noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Oktober 2009)

Eine Altersbeschränkung von WoW ist vergeudete Energie.

Es gibt sehr viele junge Menschen die WoW spielen und trotzdem gut in der Schule sind, Zeit mit Freunden verbringen oder auch ihren Spass im nicht virtuellen Leben haben. Die die jetzt schon die komplette Freizeit vor der Kiste sitzen werden das auch weiterhin - Altersbeschrânkung hin oder her.

Der Hebel sollte viel früher angesetzt werden, eine vernünftige Erziehung wäre ein Anfang und ein vernünftiges Bildungssystem ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Zumindest kann Ich mit Sicherheit sagen dass stundenlang vorm PC hocken sicherlich *nicht* das Beste für unsere Jugend ist.
> Die Langzeitfolgen kann man wie der Name schon sagt sowieso heute nicht einschätzen.
> Die Argumente von Mr.Pfeiffer sind mir ziemlich egal, wenn ers somit an die richtigen Stellen getragen bekommt soll er so sein Glück versuchen.




1. Dafür sind die Eltern zuständig und 2. selbst wenn sie keine Zeit haben gibts immer noch die Spielzeitbegrenzung.

Und über die Sinnlosigkeit dieser Alterseinstufung ist sich doch jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch im Klaren. Das ist, als wenn man die Alkoholsucht dadurch eindämmen will, in den man das beliebteste Bier verbietet. Dann sagt sich auch jeder: "Kauf ich mir eben ein anderes".


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Wäre zwar schon über 18(19^^),aber fände so ein Verbot dennoch Schwachsinnig.

Auf den Pfeiffer kann man sowieso Pfeiffen,da Bedarf es warscheinlich keiner Disskusion mehr.


WoW könnte zwar zur Sucht werden,aber es hängt ja auch von mehren Faktoren ab,wie z.B. von der Schule,wo tagtächlich Schuler Erniedrigt und Fertiggemacht,ja auch teilweise von den Lehrern,gemacht werden. Dadurch resultieren eigendlich auch weniger soziale Kontakte, denn wer will schon mit dem "Klassenopfer" befreundet sein?

Dann währen da auch teilweise Stress bzw Probleme mit den Eltern Verantwortlich. Auch zu knappes Geld in der Haushaltskasse sind Behinderlich. Klar können die Eltern mit ihren Kindern in den Wald gehen oder sonstiges, aber ein gewisser Luxus ist immer Wohltuhend, denn ich kenne keinen,der Gerne auf dem Boden/der Straße schläft und es gerade noch so schafft,sich selbst und evtl noch die Kinder zu ernähren.


Dadurch wollen sich eine Kinder in eine virtuelle Welt flüchten,wobei viele Kinder den Krieg nicht als was Negativ,sondern als was "cooles" oder vorbildliches Sehen und es Nachahmen wollen. Damals eher durch die Stöckerwaffen,heute größteils durch PC Spiele.

Und wirklich auffalend kann die Kinder die du auf der Straße gesehen hast nicht gesunken sein.
WoW hat bekanntlich etwa 12 millionen Spieler.
Davon 7 millionen aus Asien. Bleiben 5 millionen weitere Spieler.
Etwa 2,5-3millionen in Amerika bzw Australien. Aus Afrika spielen wohl verschwindend wenige,also brauch man diese Spielerzahlen wohl nicht berücksichtigen. Bleiben etwa 2-2,5 millionen für Europa. 
Sagen wir mal ein drittel (glaube sogar weniger)  für Deutschland. Während dann etwa 750.000 für Deutschland. Sagen wir dann mal 300.000 sind Kinder. Davon etwa 150.000 etwa unter 15. Also ca 10.000 pro Bundesland,klar in einigen mehr,anderen weniger. 

Das ist verschwindend Gering^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ganz einfach...
> Genau wie bei der Bundestagswahl (Ich bin übrigens zufrieden mit dem Ausgang!)
> denken viel zu viele Menschen nur an ihre eigenen Nöten und Sorgen (tja ,wen soll mans verübelen,trotzdem ist das effektiv halt negativ
> 
> ...




Komischerweise fährt dein Herr Pfeiffer genauso er pickt sich ein negativ Beispiel von 100.000 spielern raus u bezieht es auf alles andere.

aber er sucht nicht nach den Wahren Ursachen er behaupt das ist die Ursache was der totale Schwachsinn ist.

Und in dieser Gesellschaft ist jeder sich am nähsten vorallem wenn man 10 Mille oder mehr verdient 

aber warte nur ab wie du in 2 Jahren über 25% MwST stöhnst.

Es liegt nicht an dem Spiel was es grade mal 5 Jahre gibt und wo es grade mal 1,2 Millionen deutschsprachige Accounts gibt D, AUS, Ch u I was glaubst du wieviele Kinder sry Teenager im Alter von 12-18 das Spiel spielen


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Mein Lebensstil kann mir nicht "genommen" werden denn dafür bin Ich selbst verantwortlich.
> So fürchterlich wie Du Dein Leben schilderst würde Ich allerdings direkt mal WoW ausmachen und mir ne Lösung ausdenken.
> Wenn Ich keinen Überblick hätte was meine Kinder machen und der Verdacht besteht sie würden zocken wie bekloppt würde Ich morgens wenn Ichs Haus verlasse dafür sorgen dass der PC nicht mehr funktioniert bis Ich wieder daheim bin.
> Zum Ausbildungsplatz der keinen Spass macht :
> ...




So du glaubst also dein Lebensstill kann dir nicht genommen werden? Gut dann hast du dich hiermit noch einmal als naiver Dummschwätzer geoutet. Was glaubst du eigentlich was von deinem Lebensstill übrig bleibt wenn deine Firma auf einmal den Bach runter geht und du auf der Straße stehst? Und wie willst du bitteschön dafür sorgen dass deine Kinder nicht an den PC bis du Zu hause bist? Wenn man nicht gerade in der IT Branche tätig ist dann sind 90% der Eltern im Vergleich zu ihren Sprösslingen (um es mal ganz klar auszudrücken) "dumm wie Bohnenstroh" was die heutige Technik anbelangt.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Also zu dir muss ich sagen, du vertritts im Großen und Ganzen meine Meinung und deine Argumentation ist überaus sinnig und lehrreich für einen Großteil hier! Leider nehmen es viele nicht an und blocken alles ab. Wir kennens nicht anders....
> Ich sehe da zwei große Probleme bei dem Vorhaben:
> 1. Der Herr Pfeiffer und
> 2. Blizzard würde reagieren,d.h. die würden das ganze Spiel so voller "Plüsch" auslegen,dass sie die U18 Freigabe wiederbekommen würden.
> ...






Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Komischerweise fährt dein Herr Pfeiffer genauso er pickt sich ein negativ Beispiel von 100.000 spielern raus u bezieht es auf alles andere.
> 
> aber er sucht nicht nach den Wahren Ursachen er behaupt das ist die Ursache was der totale Schwachsinn ist.
> 
> ...



So mein kleiner....jetzt vergleichst du mal nochmal gaaaaanz langsam diese beiden Statements.
Ich hoffe danach fällt dir auf, dass nichts mit meinen Herrn Pfeiffer ist  , ich kann ihn ebenso wenig leiden wie alle anderen auch.
Aber damit hast du mir schon wieder einen Beweis geliefert , dass du endlich mal dein Mund halten solltest und nicht einmal eindeutige Inhalte (die Betonung liegt auf eindeutig) filtern/verstehen kannst.Danke.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Nur mit Kreditkarte? Ich hab keine und will auch nie eine besitzen sry....

Sinnloser Thread von jemanden der nur ärgern will. Alles verbieten ha? 
Also wenn du es magst eingeengt zu leben und Verbote zu machen dann geh doch lieber zu solchen Gruppen deren Namen ich lieber nicht hier nenne fangen aber mit EL- an.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> So mein kleiner....jetzt vergleichst du mal nochmal gaaaaanz langsam diese beiden Statements.
> Ich hoffe danach fällt dir auf, dass nichts mit meinen Herrn Pfeiffer ist  , ich kann ihn ebenso wenig leiden wie alle anderen auch.
> Aber damit hast du mir schon wieder einen Beweis geliefert , dass du endlich mal dein Mund halten solltest und nicht einmal eindeutige Inhalte (die Betonung liegt auf eindeutig) filtern/verstehen kannst.Danke.



Ich lasse mir von niemanden den Mund verbieten(vorallem von Leuten die mich auf eine gewissen Art u Weise beleidigen)

und wer sagt WoW soll ab 18 werden weil..... komischerweise die Selben Gründe wie Herr Pfeiffer hat.....obwohl er diesen nicht leiden kann 

der Überlegt selber nicht was mit der Gesellschaft falsch läuft


----------



## Bluebarcode (6. Oktober 2009)

Wählen ist potentiell viel gefährlicher als zocken. Und das dürfen die 16jährigen mittlerweile auch....

Das problem ist nicht wow oder cs sondern der gesellschaftliche druck, der neid und die gier - welche kind kann schon unbeschwert aufwachsen von familienstreitereien, häuslicher gewalt, mobbing in der schule, beziehungsdruck und dem allem ? Früher waren die menschen vllt ärmer, aber sie hatten dennoch alles was sie brauchten, sie habn sich körperlich betätigt, und waren sicher nicht unglücklicher als wir es heutzutage sind.... also die politik sollte vllt mal daran ansetzen das leben für alle lebenswerter zu machen anstatt überall was sie nicht verstehen ein verbot draufzuklatschen..


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> So du glaubst also dein Lebensstill kann dir nicht genommen werden? Gut dann hast du dich hiermit noch einmal als naiver Dummschwätzer geoutet. Was glaubst du eigentlich was von deinem Lebensstill übrig bleibt wenn deine Firma auf einmal den Bach runter geht und du auf der Straße stehst? Und wie willst du bitteschön dafür sorgen dass deine Kinder nicht an den PC bis du Zu hause bist? Wenn man nicht gerade in der IT Branche tätig ist dann sind 90% der Eltern im Vergleich zu ihren Sprösslingen (um es mal ganz klar auszudrücken) "dumm wie Bohnenstroh" was die heutige Technik anbelangt.



Noch dümmer und naiver ist es meines Erachtens wie Du auf peinliche Weise versuchst Dir auszumalen wie mein RL aussieht.
Ich urteile hier doch auch nicht über Einzelpersonen sondern rede über ein allgemeines Problem.
Es ist wie es ist : Mein Lebensstil wird sich bis Ich in der Kiste liege und diversen Wurmarten zum Fortbestand Ihrer Gattung als Nahrung diene nur noch weiter steigen anstatt zu sinken. Das ist quasi : In Stein gemeiselt !
Wenn man als Erwachsener zu hohl ist um ein Kind daran zu hindern den PC zu nutzen sollte man sich vermutlich nochmal mit auf die Schulbank hocken.


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Noch dümmer und naiver ist es meines Erachtens wie Du auf peinliche Weise versuchst Dir auszumalen wie mein RL aussieht.
> Ich urteile hier doch auch nicht über Einzelpersonen sondern rede über ein allgemeines Problem.
> Es ist wie es ist : Mein Lebensstil wird sich bis Ich in der Kiste liege und diversen Wurmarten zum Fortbestand Ihrer Gattung als Nahrung diene nur noch weiter steigen anstatt zu sinken. Das ist quasi : In Stein gemeiselt !
> Wenn man als Erwachsener zu hohl ist um ein Kind daran zu hindern den PC zu nutzen sollte man sich vermutlich nochmal mit auf die Schulbank hocken.




Ja klar wenn man sich bis zu seinem Lebensende im Hotel Mama vergnügen kann weil Papi den Chefsesel mit seinem Hintern poliert ist es schon klar dass da der Lebensstandart gesichert ist. Und dass man da auch nichts besseres zu tun hat als solche total überflüssigen Threads zu öffnen scheint auch nicht abwegig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir von niemanden den Mund verbieten(vorallem von Leuten die mich auf eine gewissen Art u Weise beleidigen)
> 
> und wer sagt WoW soll ab 18 werden weil..... komischerweise die Selben Gründe wie Herr Pfeiffer hat.....obwohl er diesen nicht leiden kann
> 
> der Überlegt selber nicht was mit der Gesellschaft falsch läuft



Ich verzweifel langsam mit dir...
deine armen Lehrer damals...
Ich verbiete dir nichts,ich rate dir.....
und ich sage nicht, dass es unbedingt ab 18 werden soll, ich finde jedeglich Volcroms Argumentation sehr schlüssig. D.h. ich tendiere vllt dazu,mehr auch nicht. Stelle und verstehe meine Antworten bitte nicht die ganze Zeit umgekehrt da.


----------



## Arasouane (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?



besoffen wow spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Noch dümmer und naiver ist es meines Erachtens wie Du auf peinliche Weise versuchst Dir auszumalen wie mein RL aussieht.
> Ich urteile hier doch auch nicht über Einzelpersonen sondern rede über ein allgemeines Problem.
> Es ist wie es ist : Mein Lebensstil wird sich bis Ich in der Kiste liege und diversen Wurmarten zum Fortbestand Ihrer Gattung als Nahrung diene nur noch weiter steigen anstatt zu sinken. Das ist quasi : In Stein gemeiselt !
> Wenn man als Erwachsener zu hohl ist um ein Kind daran zu hindern den PC zu nutzen sollte man sich vermutlich nochmal mit auf die Schulbank hocken.



Ich wünsche so was den wenigsten aber 
Möge die Krise bei deiner Einstellung dich mal treffen u du mußt dann auch Stempeln gehen

Aber nein es ist der kleine Mann der min 40 Stunden arbeitet den es trifft und nicht die Reichen Banker die es verursacht haben.

Und die Unterschichten werden bestimmt nicht das Geld fürn 13 Euro Monatsabo haben denen gehts schon scheiße WoW hat damit nix zu tun.

Um ehrlich zu sein du hast null Argumente du reitest nur auf ein und der selben Sache rum statt mal tiefer in die Materie vor zustoßen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel langsam mit dir...
> deine armen Lehrer damals...
> Ich verbiete dir nichts,ich rate dir.....
> und ich sage nicht, dass es unbedingt ab 18 werden soll, ich finde jedeglich Volcroms Argumentation sehr schlüssig. D.h. ich tendiere vllt dazu,mehr auch nicht. Stelle und verstehe meine Antworten bitte nicht die ganze Zeit umgekehrt da.




Meine armen Lehrer haben mich für einen Tag ins Heim gesteckt (zu DDR-Zeiten) und nach der Wende konnte ich meine Meinung sagen ohne aus der Schule zu fliegen. Komischerweise hab ich dann auch gute Noten gehabt (erst nach der Wende)

Und der TE hat null Argumentation wir haben ihm das Gegenteil bewiesen u das die Ursachen wo anders liegen u nicht in MMOs o PC-Spielen

Die sind nämlich nur die Wirkung von den ganzen anderen Gründen


----------



## DonHeid (6. Oktober 2009)

Schon lustig wie der Fred hier in den Themen springt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da hätten wir Politik, Bildung und Gewalt und alles in Verbindung mit WoW^^.

Also lasst mal das Wahlergebniss der letzten Bundestagswahl hier aussen vor, hat nämlichmit dem Thema hier überhaupt nix zu tun und ob das Ergebniss gut oder schlecht ist, wissen wir in spätestens 4 Jahren.

So also nun zu Wow, die große Frage ist was wollen die mit der Erhöhung des Mindestalters erreichen???

Wollen sie die Kids vor Gewalt im Spiel schützen?? Dann bitte auch generell Fernsehen für alle unter 18 Jahre verbieten. denn hier haben die Kids erstklssik die Möglichkeit sich Gewaltszenen reinzuziehen.

Oder wollen Sie die Kdis vor der Sucht und damit vor der Verdummung schützen??

Sry aber dies sollte wohl primär die Aufgabe der Eltern sein. Ich denke mal 80% der Eltern wissen nicht was ihre Sprösslinge so in Ihrem Zimmer an Ihrem Computer treiben. Es muss die Aufgabe der Eltern sein sich zu informieren was spielt mein Kind, um was gehts es darin und wie lang oder wie oft spielt es. Und dann halt entsprechend steuern.
Die einzige Aufgabe die hierbei dem Staat zu fällt ist dafür zu sorgen dass die Eltern auch diese Aufgabe wahrnehmen können.

Ich selbst spiele auch leidenschaftlich gerne WoW, wohl auch sogar zu viel und habe selbst zwei kleine Kinder ( 3 + 1 Jahr).
Wenn die beiden mal soweit sind dass das Thema PC beginnt (mittlerweile braucht man die ja sogar für die Schule) werde ich schon dafür sorgen, dass sie nix falsches oder zu lang spielen (das gleiche gilt auch für Konsolen oder Fernseher).

Also Eltern an die Front und schaut mal was eure Kids so treiben und Politik, seht zu dass es den Eltern auch möglich ist ihre Kinder anständig zu erziehen.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Meine armen Lehrer haben mich für einen Tag ins Heim gesteckt (zu DDR-Zeiten) und nach der Wende konnte ich meine Meinung sagen ohne aus der Schule zu fliegen. Komischerweise hab ich dann auch gute Noten gehabt (erst nach der Wende)



D.h. du bist nun Akademiker? Und wenn nicht, wieso holst du dein Fachabi nicht auf dem 
2. Bildungsweg nach um dein Leben vllt. mal zu ändern und etwas besseres draus zu machen?

................anstatt sich nur zu beschweren.................


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ja klar wenn man sich bis zu seinem Lebensende im Hotel Mama vergnügen kann weil Papi den Chefsesel mit seinem Hintern poliert ist es schon klar dass da der Lebensstandart gesichert ist. Und dass man da auch nichts besseres zu tun hat als solche total überflüssigen Threads zu öffnen scheint auch nicht abwegig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Deiner Fantasie könntest fast am nächsten WoW Add-On mitarbeiten ! Respekt.

Ich gehör leider nicht zu den Leuten die sich dank Ihrer Eltern auf der faulen Haut ausruhen können. 

Aber wie schön das wäre *träum* !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> D.h. du bist nun Akademiker? Und wenn nicht, wieso holst du dein Fachabi nicht auf dem
> 2. Bildungsweg nach um dein Leben vllt. mal zu ändern und etwas besseres draus zu machen?
> 
> ................anstatt sich nur zu beschweren.................



Ich bin Chemietechniker u habe mein Fachabi gemacht 

aber dank paramilitärischen Trill der noch drin Steckte war ich 8 Jahre bei der Bundeswehr


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

So ist es ... wessen Kinder etwas machen was man als Elternteil nicht will hat versagt.

Wenn du nicht willst das deine Kinder Wow zocken dann eben nicht! Ist uns auch ehrlich gesagt %&$egal.

Und als ob so ein ab 18 Jahren Verbot was bringen würde lol. Nur ein Beispiel was unsere Politiker machen anstatt sich um wichtige Dinge kümmern.

Und das schlimmste von euch ist es auf andere hier rumzuhacken, wo der Abi gemacht und was weiss ich nicht.
Fazit TE ist selber noch Kind und will hier nur rumflamen.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Nur mit Diskussionen kommt man weiter /ans Ziel lieber DonHeid, auch wenn es dir schon ziemlich fremd vom eigentlichem Thema erscheint.
Bundestagwahl war ein Anriss in 1-2 Sätzen zum Vergleich. Das deinerseits zu erwähnen und zu "flamen" überflüssig.
Ich finde ,dass ist das Thema Nummer 1 und es ist sehr gut,dass es soviel verschiedene Ansichten und breitgefächerte Diskussionen gibt! Damit wäre ich wieder bei meinem ersten Satz!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

mal zur Post bis später 


aber zum Glück lebt der thread nach 30 Seiten noch auch wenn wir nicht alle der selben Meinung sind


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich bin Chemietechniker u habe mein Fachabi gemacht
> 
> aber dank paramilitärischen Trill der noch drin Steckte war ich 8 Jahre bei der Bundeswehr



Dann dürfte es dir doch wohl nicht allzu schlecht gehen?!Sonst machst du was falsch...
Süße Hörner übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal ganz einfach... wenn du China willst dann verstehe ich dich...aber wir sind in der BRD und wir sind auch nicht dumm...wir brauchen keinen Aufpasser...meine Meinung.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche so was den wenigsten aber
> Möge die Krise bei deiner Einstellung dich mal treffen u du mußt dann auch Stempeln gehen
> 
> Aber nein es ist der kleine Mann der min 40 Stunden arbeitet den es trifft und nicht die Reichen Banker die es verursacht haben.
> ...



Ich war zum Glück schlau genug und hab mir ein sicheres Plätzchen organisiert, daran rüttelt auch die "Finanzkrise" nichts.
Meine Schäfchen sind im Trockenen. 
Sollte mich dann doch mal der Schlag treffen dann werde Ich mit meiner Familie unsere 7 Sachen packen und Deutschland ganz simpel den Rücken kehren.

40 Stunden Arbeit die Woche.. das wär mal was so ein Halbtagsjob.

Das Schlimme an WoW ist dass es nur 13 Euro kostet im Monat. Das können sich nämlich gerade die leisten die sich besser darum kümmern sollten Ihren Lebensstandard zu verbessern. Eigentlich ein guter Punkt.. WoW mit einer Monatsgebühr von 75€ eine echt klasse Idee.


----------



## Renkin (6. Oktober 2009)

> also ich kenn fast keinen der mit 18 ne kreditkarte hat



kenn ich einige die unter 18 sin und eine haben und die meisten würden sowieso so lang auf ihre eltern einreden bis dies ihnen erlauben, n bekannter von mir hat damals als des erste cs rauskam (da war er 11) einfach solange gebettelt bis ers bekommen hat als obs bei WoW anders wäre. Naja mich interessiert das nich sonderlich da ich wahrscheinlich eh auf Aion umsteig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Daykor (6. Oktober 2009)

So leute wie du sind genau der Grund warum man WoW-Kritiker nicht ernst nimmt. Schwarz-Weis malerei es kann alles so schön einfach sein, wenn man nicht weiter als von der Wand bis zur Tapete denkt.

Mit WoW = Jugend verkommt und mit ihr unsere Gesellschaft

Ohne WoW = Jugendliche wollen lernen und gute Menschen sein.



Erstmal zur Kreditkarte, das ist totaler schwachsinn, ich bin 23 Jahre und habe keine Kreditkarte, ebensowenig irgendwer aus meinem Freundeskreis. Darf ich also nicht WoW spielen weil ich es einfach für schwachsinnig halte sich schon im jungen Alter zu verschulden? Entweder ich habe das Gled, dann zahle ich Bar oder mit EC oder ich habe das Geld nicht dann lass ich es eben. Das ist als dein Kriterium um Vernünftige Menschen von unvernünftigen zu unterscheiden?

Kreditkarten mögen sinnvoll sein, aber ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass ich eben zur Zeit keine benötige. Deswegen nix mit WoW?

Nun zu deinen Jugendzentren, ich kenne in meinem jetzigen Wohnort weit und breit keins. Fussballplätze, Baskettballplätze, skateparks usw. werden nach und nach dichtgemacht und Häußer oder Parkplätze drauf zu bauen. Und nein nicht weil die Leute nicht kommen um WoW zu zocken unser alter Skatepark wurde damals auch dicht gemacht weil mehr Parkplätze benötigt wurden und da waren jedentag leute. ( das war Übrigens unter schwarz/gelben Städteparlament)

Ich persönlich denke auch, dass WoW sowie andere PC Spiele mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind,aber sie sind nur ein kleiner Teil eines großen Ganzen. Angefangen von der generellen Zunahme von Gewalt in den Massenmedien über miserable Jugendpolitik bis hin zu den Eltern die Kinder bekommen als Statussymbol.

Natürlich kann es nicht gesund für einen 12Jährigen sein Saw 1-4 zu schauen und nebenbei auf Laptop Unreal Tournament zu zocken. Doch verbote bringen hier garnichts, weil er weder die Filme noch das Spiel haben dürfte, doch er hat sie so wie auch jeder andere Jugendliche / Kind ohne große Problem dran kommt.

Vielmehr sind zu allerst mal die Eltern gefragt die ein Auge auf ihr Kind haben sollte und vorallem auf das was es schaut und spielt. Weiterhin sind auch die Politiker gefragt, wie man im letzten Wahlkampf gesehen hat wurde die Jugend- und Bildungspolitik von keiner der 5 großen Parteien angsprochen. Die ganzen "WoW = Wurzel allen unlücks" schreier sollten erstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren, weil wie immer wird der Teil gesucht, der sich am wenigsten wehren kann, das sind in dem Fall die zocker die eh den ganzen Tag im keller vorm Pc sitzen udn deren einziger Kontakt mit der Außenwelt der Pizzabote ist. Wer würde schon sagen, das Eltern heutzutage ihr Kinder kollektiv nicht meh ernstnehmen bzw gar Ignorieren? Wer sagt den den feinen Herrn Politikern, das Jugendverdummung und steigende Kriminalität was mit ihrer beschissenen Bilduns und Intigrationspolitik zu tun hat? Wer wirft den TV sendern denn vor, dass ihr Kinder und Nachmittagsprogramm der letzte scheiß ist? 

Keiner der schuldige ist gefunden und unreflektiert wird er nun für alles Verantwortlich gemacht.

Aber macht ja nichts bald werden die Steuern gesenkt und Herr Schäuble sitzt uns auf dem Schoß während wir im Internet sind, wir bekommen endlich mal mehr Billiglohn und Kurzzeitarbeitskräfte, während Manager weit Unternehmen in den Ruin treiben um mit ein paar Millionen Abfindung ihr 5tes Haus an der Costa Rica endlich kaufen können. Genau das hat nämlich die von dir toll gefunden Wahl gebracht bzw wird sie bringen.



P.S. Rechtschreibfehler sind zu ignorieren^^


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich war zum Glück schlau genug und hab mir ein sicheres Plätzchen organisiert, daran rüttelt auch die "Finanzkrise" nichts.
> Meine Schäfchen sind im Trockenen.
> Sollte mich dann doch mal der Schlag treffen dann werde Ich mit meiner Familie unsere 7 Sachen packen und Deutschland ganz simpel den Rücken kehren.
> 
> ...




Du bist einer der assozialsten und arrogantesten Menschen die ich seit langen gesehen(gelesen) habe.
Willst du mir vorschreiben was ich mit meinen Geld machen soll? Aber wie gesagt ich denke du bist nur 12 Jahre alt und willst die Leute ärgern.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich war zum Glück schlau genug und hab mir ein sicheres Plätzchen organisiert, daran rüttelt auch die "Finanzkrise" nichts.
> Meine Schäfchen sind im Trockenen.
> Sollte mich dann doch mal der Schlag treffen dann werde Ich mit meiner Familie unsere 7 Sachen packen und Deutschland ganz simpel den Rücken kehren.
> 
> ...



Eine für mich etwas zu wenig patriotische Einstellung aber jedem das seine ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


75€ , nicht übermütig werden und reiz die "Fredleser" nicht zu sehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> So ist es ... wessen Kinder etwas machen was man als Elternteil nicht will hat versagt.
> 
> Wenn du nicht willst das deine Kinder Wow zocken dann eben nicht! Ist uns auch ehrlich gesagt %&$egal.
> 
> ...



Das Fazit ist mehr als peinlich . Fehlt nur noch die Käse zum whine / Mimimi Garnitur dann wärs in bester WoW Forenmanier erstellt.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich war zum Glück schlau genug und hab mir ein sicheres Plätzchen organisiert, daran rüttelt auch die "Finanzkrise" nichts.
> Meine Schäfchen sind im Trockenen.
> Sollte mich dann doch mal der Schlag treffen dann werde Ich mit meiner Familie unsere 7 Sachen packen und Deutschland ganz simpel den Rücken kehren.
> 
> ...




Du bist echt ne Leuchte xDDD...
1. ob du hier ein sicheres Plätzchen hast interessiert hier eig niemanden....
2. Also ich wünsch dir jetzt nicht, dass dich der Schlag trifft, aber dann postest du wenigstens keine so Sinnfreien Threads mehr....
3. Hm 75 Euro im Monat? Da hat wohl einer mächtig money in der Tasche???

So noch dazu...
was interessiert dich eig, was die Jugend von heute macht?
hast du:
- wow-süchtige Kinder?
- wow-süchtige Nachbarn?
- wow-süchtige Frau?
- kleine Rotzbengel?
- Sohn ist über 18, zockt & lässt sich halt leider nix mehr sagen?

weiß nicht aber dir kanns eig ziemlich egal sein, was ich in meiner Freizeit mach... ob ich mich etz jedes we total zusauf, kicken geh oder wow zock ist im grunde egal... weils eig nur auf eins ankommt... und zwar FUN!!... Bei 9 Jährigen oder so versteh ichs ja noch... weil sie noch nicht wissen was, in welchen Mengen, noch gut für sie ist... 
Aber ab 12 sollte man langsam dazu in der Lage sein, meinst nicht?

Und das du mich nich zuheulst, dass ich doch nur ein weiterer 12 jähriger bin....

Ich bin 16,
auf der Realschule,
Zocke wow,
erfolgreich Fußball,
und geh trotzdem mit Freunden Party machen usw....

und das auch schon seit 4 Jahren?.. ja so ungefähr ^^

Also... von mir aus kannst du ja weiter in deiner Freizeit Baumhäuser mit deinen Kumpels zusammen baun, Schnitzeljagt veranstalten, Drachen steigen lassen & kleine Kinder nerven...
ich bevorzuge andere Sachen ^^ 
& ich denk das geht anderen auch so...

so viel von mir...
schönen Nachmittag noch


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das Fazit ist mehr als peinlich . Fehlt nur noch die Käse zum whine / Mimimi Garnitur dann wärs in bester WoW Forenmanier erstellt.




Es ist aber leider die Wahrheit, wenn du auf deine Kinder nicht aufpassen kannst deine Schuld.

Und wie mein Vorposter erwähnt hat, es interessiert keinen das du für dich vorgesorgt hast.
Das ist das Internet du kannst viel erzählen und nichts kann Wahrheit sein.


----------



## Kultig (6. Oktober 2009)

das ganze thema ist für die katz! 

man hats ja nichtmal im griff, das den kids kein alkohol verkauft wird in deutschland...


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Oktober 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> das ganze thema ist für die katz!
> 
> man hats ja nichtmal im griff, das den kids alkohol verkauft wird in deutschland...



Naja man bekommt das auch anders nru so als Beispiel:

Man fragt einen 18+ Typen vorm Supermarkt und der macht
das auch oft.


----------



## blaupause (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an WoW ist dass es nur 13 Euro kostet im Monat. Das können sich nämlich gerade die leisten die sich besser darum kümmern sollten Ihren Lebensstandard zu verbessern. Eigentlich ein guter Punkt.. WoW mit einer Monatsgebühr von 75&#8364; eine echt klasse Idee.



ganz tolle idee !!! ich hoffe du hast nichts mit wirtschaft zu tun, da könnten die wow gleich in den boden stampfen.
außerdem kann man nur hoffen, das du kein psychologe bist, denn was soll so eine altersbegrenzung bringen?

die leute, die wow spielen, weil sie keine freunde haben, werden auf andere spiele ausweichen, oder sich im keller verkriechen.
die leute, die wow spielen, obwohl sie freunde haben, werden sich die birne schön zuschütten.

es ist hin wie her, zu denken, das ne altersfreigabe von spielen, zu ner veränderung der gesellschaft führt, halte ich für mehr als abwägig. politiker sollten meiner meinung nach mal ne "handlung-> alle möglichen folgen kette" aufbauen, und dann wird sich ergeben, das dies eine sehr sinnlose maßnahme ist. ich meine welcher jugendliche, der unter 18 ist und sagen wir mal 6h am tag zoggt, wird aufhören computerzuspielen, weil wow P18 ist ?
ich hab außer wow und diablo2 keine gekauften spiele. altersfreigaben copyrecht und ähnliches haben mich noch nie interessiert und das wird bei ca. 85% im forum hier nicht anders sein. 

und das du "deine schäffchen im trockenen hast" hat weder was mit dem thema zu tun, noch interessiert es wen... leg dein t9,5 an und bau dich in dalaran auf.

mfg


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> das ganze thema ist für die katz!
> 
> man hats ja nichtmal im griff, das den kids kein alkohol verkauft wird in deutschland...


Als ob die irgendwas wirklich im Griff haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Als ob die irgendwas wirklich im Griff haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie gesagt anstatt mal ordentliche und wichtigere Themen voranzubringen wird über so ein Scheiss gelabert.


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Also eigentlich wäre die Idee vom TE gar nicht so schlecht. WoW ab 18 und 75€ Monatliche Gebühren. Und ich mache ne Firma für Jugendliche auf die dann über mich für 80€ im Monat ihre Account laufen lassen können. Scheiße ich werde reich!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Ironie off"


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Du bist echt ne Leuchte xDDD...
> 1. ob du hier ein sicheres Plätzchen hast interessiert hier eig niemanden....
> 2. Also ich wünsch dir jetzt nicht, dass dich der Schlag trifft, aber dann postest du wenigstens keine so Sinnfreien Threads mehr....
> 3. Hm 75 Euro im Monat? Da hat wohl einer mächtig money in der Tasche???
> ...



1. Das kannst Du nicht beurteilen
2. Der Thread ist nachweislich nicht sinnfrei
3. 75€ für ein Hobby ist eigentlich ein Witz ganz ehrlich. Was denkst Du was es sich manche Mensche kosten lassen Ihre Modelleisenbahn zu pimpen ?
Bin damals geskatet und BMX Race auf hohem Niveau das war eine immense Materialschlacht an Decks/Trucks/Bikes/Gear/ dagegen wären 75€ ein Witz tbh.

Und zuheulen kommt mir hier bei niemandem in den Sinn, Ich hab einfach recht mit meinen Aussagen und stehe weit weit über den Dingen.
Was aus Dir mal wird wenn Du als Kind so mit Erwachsenen redest will Ich mir dann lieber doch eher nicht ausmalen.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Du bist echt ne Leuchte xDDD...
> 1. ob du hier ein sicheres Plätzchen hast interessiert hier eig niemanden....
> 2. Also ich wünsch dir jetzt nicht, dass dich der Schlag trifft, aber dann postest du wenigstens keine so Sinnfreien Threads mehr....
> 3. Hm 75 Euro im Monat? Da hat wohl einer mächtig money in der Tasche???
> ...



1. doch mich
2. aha
3. wenn man ironie verstehen würde....


Genau das ist das,was ich meine.... ein Jugendlicher, der meint er wäre "achso" erwachsen und hätte sein Leben im Griff....mein Gott was ist los bei euch großschnauzigen lernressistenten Rotzlöffeln?
Was soll er sich um die Jugend kümmern?Was meinst du,wie es hier aussehen würde,würde dies keiner mehr machen,du Naivchen.
Man muss sich noch viel mehr mit Problemen beschäftigen die einen nicht selbst betreffen!
Stell lieber dein WoW-Konsum ein und versuch, aufs Gymi zu kommen und nimm langsam deine rosarote Brille ab! 
Ich weiß ja, ihr wollt rebellieren und erwachsen rüberkommen aber ihr seids noch lange nicht....
Ich bin übrigens 20....


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider die Wahrheit, wenn du auf deine Kinder nicht aufpassen kannst deine Schuld.
> 
> Und wie mein Vorposter erwähnt hat, es interessiert keinen das du für dich vorgesorgt hast.
> Das ist das Internet du kannst viel erzählen und nichts kann Wahrheit sein.



Hast Du eigentlich richtig mitgelesen oder stammelst Du nur wild daher ?

Ich habe gesagt wer als Erwachsener nicht im Griff hat was seine Kinder machen bzw nicht machen hat auf ganzer Linie versagt. 

Das übst Du aber nochmal okay ?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

> großschnauzigen lernressistenten Rotzlöffeln





> Ich bin übrigens 20....


EPIC FAIL


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das Schlimme an WoW ist dass es nur 13 Euro kostet im Monat. Das können sich nämlich gerade die leisten die sich besser darum kümmern sollten Ihren Lebensstandard zu verbessern. Eigentlich ein guter Punkt.. WoW mit einer Monatsgebühr von 75€ eine echt klasse Idee.



WoW ist nun mal kein Golfclub. Wenn jemand das Geld für ein WoW Abo hat und die Zeit zu spielen, hat er schon was für seinen Lebensstandard getan. Vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht nötig, weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## DonHeid (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Nur mit Diskussionen kommt man weiter /ans Ziel lieber DonHeid, auch wenn es dir schon ziemlich fremd vom eigentlichem Thema erscheint.
> Bundestagwahl war ein Anriss in 1-2 Sätzen zum Vergleich. Das deinerseits zu erwähnen und zu "flamen" überflüssig.



Was der Ausgang der Wahl mit der Alteranpassung von WoW zu tun hat, ist mir immer noch schleierhaft, aber was solls.
NUr schön dass du mir vorschreiben willst was ich flamen darf und was nicht.
Aber sorry ich bin ein voll mündiger Bürger dieses Landes ich kann flamen was ich will.

Desweiteren find ich es immer schön, wie solche Diskussionen hier ausarten. Ganz Klasse find ich es immer wenn sich hier aufs überleste Beleidigt oder gereitzt wird.

BTT

Eine Alterbegrenzung bringt garnix, die unter 18 Jährigen werden sich das Spiel immer noch besorgen wenn sie wollen oder Eltern kaufen es damit der Balg ruhe gibt^^.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze mal wieder nur ein netter Versuch

a) von wichtigerem abzulenken

b) von bisher Verfehlter Bilundungs- und Familienpolitik abzulenken.


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> 1. Das kannst Du nicht beurteilen
> 2. Der Thread ist nachweislich nicht sinnfrei
> 3. 75€ für ein Hobby ist eigentlich ein Witz ganz ehrlich. Was denkst Du was es sich manche Mensche kosten lassen Ihre Modelleisenbahn zu pimpen ?
> Bin damals geskatet und BMX Race auf hohem Niveau das war eine immense Materialschlacht an Decks/Trucks/Bikes/Gear/ dagegen wären 75€ ein Witz tbh.
> ...



Für dich ist WoW also schon ein richtige Hobby. Aha. Und ich hab immer gedacht es wäre nur ein billiger Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Nikesel (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Und Fussball mit WoW zu vergleichen.. die Spieler treffen sich um Sport zu machen, 90 Minuten am rennen und kicken, taktisches Vorgehen etc..
> Das willst Du vergleichen mit nem ranzigen Drehstuhl, 3 Tüten Chips und Cola und 8 Stunden irgendeinen virtuellen Rotz am sammeln.. Ich bitte Dich !



Naja halte ich für ziemlichen Bullshit! Ich bin zwar "schon" 19 Jahre alt aber spiele Wow auch schon nun mehr 3 Jahre und nebenbei Spiele ich aktiv Fussball ich gehe ins Fitness-Center pflege meine Sozialen Kontakte und gehe jedes Wochende feiern. Und btw ... Taktisches Vorgehen ist bei Wow auch gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich weiß nicht von wem sollche Leute wie du dieses Bild von Wow-Spielern bekommen will aber auch garnicht wissen. Wenn du alles glaubst was in den Nachrichten kommt tust du mir leid!
Die Nachrichten zeigen das was sie wollen! Es ist logisch das sie die Fetten gestörten Zocker zeigen die keine Freunde haben und nicht Wow Spieler die wie ich viel Zeit ins Spiel stecken aber trotzdem Fussball spielen, ins Fitness-Center gehen, Reale Kontakte pflegen etc. also bitte den Ball schön flach halten!

Zum Thema Wow ab 18 Jahren ... naja ... jedem das seine, ich bin aber eher dagegen! Die Jugend soll machen was sie will solange es im Rahmen ist.
Und wenn dann was schief läuft müssen nunmal die Eltern etwas tun, wenn dort nichts passiert läuft in der Familie iwas schief, denn NIEMAND kann mir erzählen das man nicht merkt das "meine Sohn" übermäßig Spielt/kaum noch vor die Tür geht/Schulnoten schlechter werden etc.!


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> 1. doch mich
> 2. aha
> 3. wenn man ironie verstehen würde....
> 
> ...



Mir scheint da hab Ich doch tatsächlich in ein böses Wespennest gestochen gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey schön dass Ich doch noch mal realistische Replies bekomme und nicht andauernd verkrampftes WoW Geklammer.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> 1. Das kannst Du nicht beurteilen
> 2. Der Thread ist nachweislich nicht sinnfrei
> 3. 75€ für ein Hobby ist eigentlich ein Witz ganz ehrlich. Was denkst Du was es sich manche Mensche kosten lassen Ihre Modelleisenbahn zu pimpen ?
> Bin damals geskatet und BMX Race auf hohem Niveau das war eine immense Materialschlacht an Decks/Trucks/Bikes/Gear/ dagegen wären 75€ ein Witz tbh.
> ...



1.Absolut Arrogant wie vorher schon erwähnt.
2.Toller Vergleich mit der Modelleisenbahn.
3.Mach doch was du willst das ist ein freies Land also verbiete es doch deinen Kindern. Also was willst du von uns? Das wir dir rechtgeben? Das wird nicht geschehen denn ich habe meine Meinung und du deine. Basta


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

eine überlegung sollte man vielleicht auch nicht außer acht lassen:

wenn man wow spielt zahlt mal jedes monat 1x 13 Euro (und viele spielen 2-4h täglich)
wieviel geld könnten diese leute in den 2-4h pro tag in die wirtschaft investieren wenn sie nicht wow spielen würden?

Der Betrag ließe sich so doch ganz leicht verzehnfachen.

D.h. wow spielen -> böse, bringt wenig geld in die wirtschaft ...


das ist jetzt nur so ne vermutung, aber das heißt noch lange net das sie falsch ist


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Für dich ist WoW also schon ein richtige Hobby. Aha. Und ich hab immer gedacht es wäre nur ein billiger Zeitvertreib.



Hobby

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Was aus Dir mal wird wenn Du als Kind so mit Erwachsenen redest will Ich mir dann lieber doch eher nicht ausmalen.


Wenn es mehr leute wie dich gaebe, wuerde ich die Respektlosigkeit verstehen.
Ich habe Respekt, vor jedem menschen der es nicht verloren hat.
Vor dir nicht, von anderen Kiddie-Flamern nicht.
Bei den Leuten, auf die es ankommt (Lehrer, bekannte, Eltern, Intillegente Buffed user *Nicken richtung Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*) hab ich Respekt


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn es mehr leute wie dich gaebe, wuerde ich die Respektlosigkeit verstehen.
> Ich habe Respekt, vor jedem menschen der es nicht verloren hat.
> Vor dir nicht, von anderen Kiddie-Flamern nicht.
> Bei den Leuten, auf die es ankommt (Lehrer, bekannte, Eltern, Intillegente Buffed user *Nicken richtung Raiden
> ...



Fein gesagt. Er hat leider keinen Respekt weil er denkt das er über alle steht.
Stellt euch vor am Ende ist das nur ein 12 Jähriger Rotzlöffel der sich über uns lustig macht.

Das glaube ich wenigstens.


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> EPIC FAIL



Och Gottchen,was bist du denn für einer?
Jetzt haste nen tolles englisches Wort in Raum geworfen und hoffst damit ein paar Lacher zubekommen.
Dies war der wirklich bisher schwachsinnigste Beitrag von allen. Danke ,du intellektueller Pflegefall.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> 1.Absolut Arrogant wie vorher schon erwähnt.
> 2.Toller Vergleich mit der Modelleisenbahn.
> 3.Mach doch was du willst das ist ein freies Land also verbiete es doch deinen Kindern. Also was willst du von uns? Das wir dir rechtgeben? Das wird nicht geschehen denn ich habe meine Meinung und du deine. Basta



1. Klar Ich kanns mir erlauben
2. Das war nicht das einzige Beispiel
3. Klar wirst Du mir nicht recht geben Du bist ein WoW Spieler aus Leidenschaft wie mir scheint und nach Deinem Schreibstil und der "Wut" die sich darin spiegelt denke Ich dass Du eventuell von einer solchen Änderung der Altersfreigabe betroffen sein könntest.


----------



## blaupause (6. Oktober 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze mal wieder nur ein netter Versuch
> a) von wichtigerem abzulenken
> b) von bisher Verfehlter Bilundungs- und Familienpolitik abzulenken.


/sign
und traurig, wieviele sich durch sowas ablenken lassen. es wird daran liegen, das einige menschen der politik sehr weit vom leben des durchschnittsbürgers entfernt sind und scheinbar auch nicht wissen, was für die menschen wichtig ist.

und wenn wow in deutschland verboten wäre, würde mans in den über ebay in den usa kaufen und über nen proxy zoggn, aber soweit denken ja die leute nicht. 

das sind ja auch sachen, von denen die 16jährigen computerjunkies keine ahnung haben. /ironie off


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Och Gottchen,was bist du denn für einer?
> Jetzt haste nen tolles englisches Wort in Raum geworfen und hoffst damit ein paar Lacher zubekommen.
> Dies war der wirklich bisher schwachsinnigste Beitrag von allen. Danke ,du intellektueller Pflegefall.


Auf den du eingehst, um damit aufmersamkeit zu erregen? so könnte man das interpretieren und so könnte man auch das interpretieren was ich zu deinem gerade schreibe, so posts wie seine muss man einfach übersehen...


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> 1. Klar Ich kanns mir erlauben
> 2. Das war nicht das einzige Beispiel
> 3. Klar wirst Du mir nicht recht geben Du bist ein WoW Spieler aus Leidenschaft wie mir scheint und nach Deinem Schreibstil und der "Wut" die sich darin spiegelt denke Ich dass Du eventuell von einer solchen Änderung der Altersfreigabe betroffen sein könntest.




Wie du meinst...ich kann dir auch viel erzählen denn das ist das Internet.
Übrigens ich rege mich nur darüber auf weil es Blödsinn ist. Ich spiele noch nicht mal Wow.


----------



## Lokibu (6. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn das wieder für ein sinnloser Thread?

Nur weil die Politiker wieder ne Aussage getroffen haben, die sie nicht einhalten können?

Im Übrigen kann man mit der Alterfreigabe nur den Kauf des Spieles einschränken aber nicht die Nutzung. Aber wer auch immer das Positiv findet hat wohl kein Hirn um nur 1 Minute darüber nachzudenken.  

Jeder der bisher das Spiel spielt, wird es auch in Zukunft spielen, da er ja weiß mit welchem Alter das spiel gespielt werden durfte. Nur weil jetzt jemand beschließt, dass man das Spiel erst mit 18 kaufen sollte, werden bestimmt nicht alle Minderjährigen aufhören.  Die Altersfreigabe dient lediglich für zukünftige Generationen. Da das Spiel nicht öffentlich gespielt wird, ist es wiederum egal. 

Die Wirkung ist die Gleiche wie bei den Zigaretten.  Wer bisher unter 16 ist und raucht, wird sich die Zigaretten anderster besorgen lassen. Aber geändert hat es nichts. In den Schulen bzw. vor den Schulen gibt es immer noch viele die unter 16 sind und rauchen. 

Also erst Hirn einschalten, dann darüber freuen, wenn es wirklich irgendwelche Auswirkungen hat. Jedenfalls hat das hier überhaupt keine Auswirkungen und eine Diskusison darüber ist blödsinnig. 

Besonders die, die sich freuen, dass keine Kiddies mehr spielen, sollten meinen Beitrag nochmal lesen.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn es mehr leute wie dich gaebe, wuerde ich die Respektlosigkeit verstehen.
> Ich habe Respekt, vor jedem menschen der es nicht verloren hat.
> Vor dir nicht, von anderen Kiddie-Flamern nicht.
> Bei den Leuten, auf die es ankommt (Lehrer, bekannte, Eltern, Intillegente Buffed user *Nicken richtung Raiden
> ...



Ich glaube Ich kann gut damit leben nicht von Dir respektiert zu werden. Du bist dafür einfach zu unwichtig und egal.


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal Interessieren,weshalb du dich denn für wichtiger als ihn hällst?

Du reitest seit über 30 Seiten auf dem gleichen, 100x wiederlegten Argument rum und tust einfach nur so,als ob du über uns allen stehen würdest und als ob wir von dir Abhängig wären..


Warum bist du eigendlich überhaupt im WoW teil,wenn du laut deiner eigenen Aussage ein anderes MMORPG spielst?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Och Gottchen,was bist du denn für einer?
> Jetzt haste nen tolles englisches Wort in Raum geworfen und hoffst damit ein paar Lacher zubekommen.
> Dies war der wirklich bisher schwachsinnigste Beitrag von allen. Danke ,du intellektueller Pflegefall.


Ich habe Zwei saetze rausgegriffen.
Wer als 20 Jaehriger, 13-16 Jaehrige abwertend betrachtet, sie haetten keine Ahnung vom Leben, sollte ein wenig nachdenken. Oder willst du sagen, du bist in den 4 Jahren soooo viel erwachsener geworden?

Volcrom, ich weiss das es dich nicht interessiert. Aber du hast gemeint, die schlimmen Kinder haben keinen Respekt vor dem Alter. Na und, altwerden und verrecken kann jeder.
Und bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich steh nicht typisch klischeehaft "Rebellisch" gegen die Erwachsenen. *Ich respektiere Erfahrung, Wissen, Glauben und die bereitschaft, sachlich zu diskutieren, klar zu denken.*.
Und Respekt muss meiner meinung nach jeder Mensch verdienen


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich kann gut damit leben nicht von Dir respektiert zu werden. Du bist dafür einfach zu unwichtig und egal.



flame flame flame

Du bist leider eine Schande für die Erwachsenen sry..


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Warum bist du eigendlich überhaupt im WoW teil,wenn du laut deiner eigenen Aussage ein anderes MMORPG spielst?



Soll er die eventuelle Freigabe ab 18 von World of Warcraft im Herr der Ringe Forum anprangen und diskutieren?
Das war nicht dein Ernst ,oder?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich kann gut damit leben nicht von Dir respektiert zu werden. Du bist dafür einfach zu unwichtig und egal.



Nach so posts würde ich sojemand wie dich auch nicht mehr respektieren, auch wenns dir offentsichtlich egal ist...


----------



## blackbaster5 (6. Oktober 2009)

looooooooool, 
dann spieln die halt nen andres mmorpg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Oktober 2009)

puh dass diese sache so ausartet hätte ich nicht gedacht.

wie schon mal geschrieben halte ich es für eine schwachsinnige Idee das Spiel auf 18 Jahren anzuheben, denn was "Verboten" ist oder "ab 18" wird für die Jüngeren umso interessanter.

und wenn das eine Bundesregierung wirklich durchsetzen sollte dann bitte die Teletubbys auf den Index Setzen aber Pronto denn noch mehr Hirnverblödung brauch die Welt nicht.

Roadrunner & Kojote und alle WB Cartoons sollen auch auf 18 Angehoben werden, die Tom &Jarry Filme/Spiele auch ab 18 Jahren frei gegeben werden.

Kann ja nicht sein dass man es lustig finden kann wie ne Katze ner Maus mit ner Kettensäge hinter her rennt und die Maus der armen Katze mit nem Vorshlag Hammer auf die Pfoten haut.

Dieser "Herr Pfeifer" sollte sich mal um wichtigere dinge kümmern die es Durch aus auf unserem Planeten gibt als irgendwelche Computer Spiele zu Verbieten.

Für die Generation unserer Eltern war es in Ihren Jungen Jahren die "Rock Musik" welche unsere Großeltern an den Pranger gestellt haben, heute sinds Computer Spiele (leider)

Irgendwann wird einer auf die Idee kommen das Gen Manitulierte Hamster dafür verantwortlich sind oder dass Microwellen Geräte tatsächlich auswirkungen auf das Gehirn haben.

Ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt wenn ihr sowas beführwortet.

mfg


----------



## DonHeid (6. Oktober 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Jeder der bisher das Spiel spielt, wird es auch in Zukunft spielen, da er ja weiß mit welchem Alter das spiel gespielt werden durfte. Nur weil jetzt jemand beschließt, dass man das Spiel erst mit 18 kaufen sollte, werden bestimmt nicht alle Minderjährigen aufhören.  Die Altersfreigabe dient lediglich für zukünftige Generationen. Da das Spiel nicht öffentlich gespielt wird, ist es wiederum egal.
> 
> Die Wirkung ist die Gleiche wie bei den Zigaretten.  Wer bisher unter 16 ist und raucht, wird sich die Zigaretten anderster besorgen lassen. Aber geändert hat es nichts. In den Schulen bzw. vor den Schulen gibt es immer noch viele die unter 16 sind und rauchen.



Im Grunde genommen hast du recht, denn wer es spielen will, wird es auch tun. 
Nur mit dem Thema Rauchen und Alkohol würde ich es nicht vergleichen, den hier ist nicht nur der Erwerb sondern auch der Konsum für unter 16 bzw 18 Jährigen verboten.



Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich kann gut damit leben nicht von Dir respektiert zu werden. Du bist dafür einfach zu unwichtig und egal.



Nur nett dass du dich dazu herablässt zu entscheiden wer unwichtig und egal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Da er momentan eher gegen ne Mauer redet und wir im prinzip alles Fanboys währen,währe doch das Gott& die Welt Forum praktischer,da sich dort WoW´ler ,Ex-WoW´ler und auch andere Parteien befinden.

Wobei die erste Frage die wichtigere für mich wär^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Achja, damit mir keiner vorwirft, ich sein ein Suchtie und koenne meine Spielzeit nicht kontrollieren.
Ich hatte unglaublichen spass in wow.
Ich hatte viele Freunde.
Ich hatte keine Rl-Probleme
Ich hab trotzdem aufgehoert, da ich eben nicht suechtig bin, und wann auch immer ich will es lassen kann. (Spiele seit 6 Wochen nimmer)


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Da er momentan eher gegen ne Mauer redet und wir im prinzip alles Fanboys währen,währe doch das Gott& die Welt Forum praktischer,da sich dort WoW´ler ,Ex-WoW´ler und auch andere Parteien befinden.
> 
> Wobei die erste Frage die wichtigere für mich wär^^




Ja wir sind doch alle 14 Jahre alt und Computer süchtig , richtig?


----------



## Veilchen (6. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig


Oh man -.-
Ihr denk echt jeder Spieler wo nur scheiße macht und schlecht spielt ist ein Kiddie..

''Da er momentan eher gegen ne Mauer redet und wir im prinzip alles Fanboys währen,währe doch das Gott& die Welt Forum praktischer,da sich dort WoW´ler ,Ex-WoW´ler und auch andere Parteien befinden.''
wäre ohne h bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (6. Oktober 2009)

Geil wie krank man drauf sein kann, Volocron oder wie du heißt...


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2009)

Och wb dragon. :O
@ thread
Wen würde die Altersfreigabe stören, jedes kleine Kind würde trotzdem noch an WoW kommen. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Ego-Shooter an. Wieso sollte es bei WoW anders sein?


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> Ja wir sind doch alle 14 Jahre alt und Computer süchtig , richtig?



War nicht so Gemeint,sondern eher so,dass seine Antworten so was Ähnliches wiederspiegeln.


----------



## Darequi (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn WoW dann ab 18 wird, dann bitte ich um Wiedereinpflegung des (für uns in Europa nicht zugänglichen) Braufesterfolgs mit den Rosa Elekks!!
(da ja dann keine Kinder mehr verführt werden )


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> War nicht so Gemeint,sondern eher so,dass seine Antworten so was Ähnliches wiederspiegeln.




meinte ich doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war sarkastich


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist der TE hat keine eigenen Kinder dann würde er anders denken und reden 

Und Vannala du bist 20 ergo warst du vor ein paar Jahren auch noch ein Kind (denen du etwas Spass verbieten willst) ach und das erklärt auch warum du keine Ahnung hast wieso die Ostdeutschen so sind wie sie sind bzw wie du glaubst wie sie sind. Denn deine Abneigung gegen uns kommt wahrscheinlich von deinem Umfeld.

Und ich bin Mommentan auf Jobsuche und habe bis jetzt kein Glück die Absagen klingen alle gleich wir würden sie gerne einstellen nur können wir es uns Momentan nicht leisten (obwohl ich nicht mal Tariflohn will, mir reichen meine 1500 Euro nach den gesetztl.Abzügen)


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessieren,weshalb du dich denn für wichtiger als ihn hällst?
> 
> Du reitest seit über 30 Seiten auf dem gleichen, 100x wiederlegten Argument rum und tust einfach nur so,als ob du über uns allen stehen würdest und als ob wir von dir Abhängig wären..
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir sicher dass nicht die Existenzgrundlage einer einzigen Familie in seinen Händen liegt, das ist allerdings ein anderes Thema.
Wo auf den 30 Seiten wird denn ernsthaft widerlegt dass WoW nicht gut für die Jugend ist ? Also wirklich mit einem echten Argument ?
Meine Kernaussage : WoW ab 18 weil sich Kinder und Jugendliche besser Gedanken um Ihren beruflichen und privaten Werdegang machen sollten.
Nen Heroinabhängiger bestätigt mir sicher auch nicht dass 5 Spritzen am Tag schlecht sind oder ?

Wie Vanala schon geschrieben hat : Ich poste es nächstes mal bei www.chefkoch.de sorry mein Fehler..


----------



## Acerilia (6. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt bei deinem Thread nen problem...die meisten Sind über ihre Eltern angemeldet wegen abbuchung und c.o also bringt das nur teilweise was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Och wb dragon. :O
> @ thread
> Wen würde die Altersfreigabe stören, jedes kleine Kind würde trotzdem noch an WoW kommen. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Ego-Shooter an. Wieso sollte es bei WoW anders sein?


Ich werde einfach nicht gebannt )= 
Obwohl ihc schon Zam pers. darum gebeten hab^^
Und solang ich nicht gebannt werde kann ichs nicht lassen zu posten^^


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe Zwei saetze rausgegriffen.
> Wer als 20 Jaehriger, 13-16 Jaehrige abwertend betrachtet, sie haetten keine Ahnung vom Leben, sollte ein wenig nachdenken. Oder willst du sagen, du bist in den 4 Jahren soooo viel erwachsener geworden?
> 
> Volcrom, ich weiss das es dich nicht interessiert. Aber du hast gemeint, die schlimmen Kinder haben keinen Respekt vor dem Alter. Na und, altwerden und verrecken kann jeder.
> ...



Ich würde mal ganz klar sagen, ja mein Freund, dies ist ein wichtiger Zeitraum im Leben eines Menschens,der Sprung von der Pubertät ins selbstständige ,erwachsene Leben. 
Wenn du mich mit 20 Jahren und meiner geistlichen Reife nicht als erwachsen erachtest, ist mir das egal.
Ich bin Polizeianwärter im gehobenen Dienst,habe meine eigene Wohnung (da fehlt nur doch die Familie,wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sonstigen Kram um den ich mich kümmern muss. Was machst du ,wenn ich fragen darf?
Und deine Sig ist nur lächerlich...
Und dein Respektding...ohweija..... greifst mich gleich verbal nur wegen meines Alters an. Ich lach mich gleich tot. Lern was Respekt heißt und vorallem die richtigen Menschen zu respektieren ! ,9
Jetzt darfst du wieder dir alles hindrehen ,wie du willst!


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der TE hat keine eigenen Kinder dann würde er anders denken und reden
> 
> Und Vannala du bist 20 ergo warst du vor ein paar Jahren auch noch ein Kind (denen du etwas Spass verbieten willst) ach und das erklärt auch warum du keine Ahnung hast wieso die Ostdeutschen so sind wie sie sind bzw wie du glaubst wie sie sind. Denn deine Abneigung gegen uns kommt wahrscheinlich von deinem Umfeld.
> 
> Und ich bin Mommentan auf Jobsuche und habe bis jetzt kein Glück die Absagen klingen alle gleich wir würden sie gerne einstellen nur können wir es uns Momentan nicht leisten (obwohl ich nicht mal Tariflohn will, mir reichen meine 1500 Euro nach den gesetztl.Abzügen)



Ich hab 2 Kinder, sind aber zu klein zum PC zocken. So ungebildet wie Du Dich gerade gibts bist Du doch eigentlich garnicht was is da bloss los mit Dir ?


----------



## Talismaniac (6. Oktober 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



/fullsign


----------



## Waide (6. Oktober 2009)

Als ob das was nützen würde selbst wen WoW ab 18 ist gibt es viel genug Eltern die ihren Kindern das Spiel trozdem kaufen ich denke nicht das die Altersfreigabe etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach nicht gebannt )=
> Obwohl ihc schon Zam pers. darum gebeten hab^^
> Und solang ich nicht gebannt werde kann ichs nicht lassen zu posten^^



Ich versuchs seit gestern aber es klappt halt echt net


----------



## Angita (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich war zum Glück schlau genug und hab mir ein sicheres Plätzchen organisiert, daran rüttelt auch die "Finanzkrise" nichts.
> Meine Schäfchen sind im Trockenen.
> Sollte mich dann doch mal der Schlag treffen dann werde Ich mit meiner Familie unsere 7 Sachen packen und Deutschland ganz simpel den Rücken kehren.
> 
> ...



Also rechnen wir mal:
7 Tage á 24 Std.                          168 Std.
6 Std. Schlaf täglich                       42 Std.
Persönliche Zeit                             21 Std.     (zur Arbeit fahren, Einkaufen, Sozial Dienst, etc.)
Arbeit / Schule                              80 Std.
BLEIBEN                                       25 Std.      reine Privat Zeit für Familie, Freunde, etc.

Schön langsam leuchtet mir ein welches Problem du hast - egal ob du schon längst erwachsen bist oder noch in den Kinderschuhen steckst:
Du bist einsam! 
Du sitzt den ganzen Tag vorm Bildschirm und hechelst nach Anteilnahme und Zustimmung.
Du tust mir schlicht und ergreifend leid.

Somit:
DU BIST EIN HELD!
Du hast erkannt was soooo viele Eltern nicht erkannt haben, was sooo viele Lehrer nicht sehen wollen. Das böse WoW schädigt unser Kinder und Jugendlichen!
DU BIST EIN HELD!

Leg dich jetzt schlafen und ab morgen sei dann bitte ein Elternteil das nicht nur stur nach Knigge seine Kinder erzieht bwz. sei ein Kind / ein Jugendlicher der seine Eltern respektiert.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass ein angeblich so gebildeter Mensch so blind sein kann und alles über einen Kamm schert.

Angita


----------



## Tabuno (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach nicht gebannt )=
> Obwohl ihc schon Zam pers. darum gebeten hab^^
> Und solang ich nicht gebannt werde kann ichs nicht lassen zu posten^^


Du wirst auch nicht einfach gebannt werden ohne erkennbaren Grund, lösch doch einfach deinen Account.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz klar sagen, ja mein Freund, dies ist ein wichtiger Zeitraum im Leben eines Menschens,der Sprung von der Pubertät ins selbstständige ,erwachsene Leben.
> Wenn du mich mit 20 Jahren und meiner geistlichen Reife nicht als erwachsen erachtest, ist mir das egal.
> Ich bin Polizeianwärter im gehobenen Dienst,habe meine eigene Wohnung (da fehlt nur doch die Familie,wa?
> 
> ...


Mit !20!, was ich selber noch als grade-noch erwachsen sehe, ueber die respektlosen kinder, zu denen du vor 3 Jahren gehoertest, find ich laecherlich.
Ich bin Juenger als du , ich greif dich nicht wegen des Alters an, aber in dem alter, ueber kinder ablaessig zu reden, ist ein schuss in sein eigenes Bein.

Was ich mache?
Mein Stundenplan:
Mo: 8-17:20 schule
Di: 9-14 Uhr (juhu!)
Mi: 8-16:20
Do: 8-16:20
Fr: 8-14 Uhr

2 Mal die Woche Judoclub.

Suche nach Ausbildung, denn naechste Klasse muss ich Schule wechseln (Bin in einem Gymnasium, 4te Klasse)

Ausserdem muss ich mich grade auch noch um einen Job kuemmern, denn ich "Testweise" 4 Tage praktizieren muss - Bewerbung, suche, voller arbeitstag inclusive - *Mit 13*!
Ich habe 3 Geschwisster, um die ich mich kuemmern muss.
Da reichen meine 2-3 Std Freizeit am Tag aus, um ein wenig bei Buffed zu schaun, eine Runde Warcraft 3, und am We nochmal rauszugehn.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> 1. Das kannst Du nicht beurteilen
> 2. Der Thread ist nachweislich nicht sinnfrei
> 3. 75€ für ein Hobby ist eigentlich ein Witz ganz ehrlich. Was denkst Du was es sich manche Mensche kosten lassen Ihre Modelleisenbahn zu pimpen ?
> Bin damals geskatet und BMX Race auf hohem Niveau das war eine immense Materialschlacht an Decks/Trucks/Bikes/Gear/ dagegen wären 75€ ein Witz tbh.
> ...




1. ok seh ich ein
2. DOCH? XD
3. naja aber warum unnötig teuer? keine ahnung von Finanzen? naja bin auf ner wirtschaftsschule... sry für den kleinen vorsprung

Du hast recht mit deinen Aussagen und stehst weit über den Dingen? O.o
hast du was an der Murmel? XD

Außerdem ich find hier im Forum sind wir alle gleichgestellt... ob du nun mein Opa sein könntest oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich egal.. ich red hier mit dir genauso wie mit anderen auch...

und das hat nichts damit zu tun was aus mir mal wird xD...
du bist einer der Sorte von Erwachsenen, die früher bis sie 18 waren um 8 ins Bett mussten, nur ne halbe Stunde fernsehen durften, mit der netten kleinen NAchbarin mit Puppen spielen mussten & früher bei Lateinklausuren den Aktenkoffer immer genau in die Mitte des Tisches gestellt haben, damit man nicht abschreiben kann.

oder bist dun Streetworker auf abwegen? XD


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher dass nicht die Existenzgrundlage einer einzigen Familie in seinen Händen liegt, das ist allerdings ein anderes Thema.
> Wo auf den 30 Seiten wird denn ernsthaft widerlegt dass WoW nicht gut für die Jugend ist ? Also wirklich mit einem echten Argument ?
> Meine Kernaussage : WoW ab 18 weil sich Kinder und Jugendliche besser Gedanken um Ihren beruflichen und privaten Werdegang machen sollten.
> Nen Heroinabhängiger bestätigt mir sicher auch nicht dass 5 Spritzen am Tag schlecht sind oder ?
> ...



So deine Kernaussage läuft falsch die Masse der Kinder u Jugendlichen spielen erst wenn sie das getan haben u der %-satz ist verdammt gering die es nicht tun 

Ich behaupte mal das mehr Kinder andere Probleme haben als das sie WoW spielen könnten weil deren Eltern kein Geld haben den der Herr Pfeiffer behauptet ja auch das alle Hartz4 Internet zugang haben. Ich behaupte das die Eltern die 30 Euro für ein DSL-Anschluß lieber für Essen o Schulsachen ausgeben. 

Du kannst deine Argumentattion auch nicht beweisen weil die Zahlen anderes sagen

Tante edith: wie alt sind deine Kids wenn sie 10+ sind sprechen wir uns nochmal


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz klar sagen, ja mein Freund, dies ist ein wichtiger Zeitraum im Leben eines Menschens,der Sprung von der Pubertät ins selbstständige ,erwachsene Leben.
> Wenn du mich mit 20 Jahren und meiner geistlichen Reife nicht als erwachsen erachtest, ist mir das egal.
> Ich bin Polizeianwärter im gehobenen Dienst,habe meine eigene Wohnung (da fehlt nur doch die Familie,wa?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt Internet und du kannst viel erzählen. Das du dich auf so ein Niveu runterlässt und dich hier vergleichen willst zeigt das du noch nicht erwachsen bist.
Lieber TE erkläre bitte was du noch bezwecken willst das du diesen Thread leben lässt. Manche stimmen zu manche nicht. Also was ist der Zweck? Jemanden zu bekehren?


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mit !20!, was ich selber noch als grade-noch erwachsen sehe, ueber die respektlosen kinder, zu denen du vor 3 Jahren gehoertest, find ich laecherlich.
> Ich bin Juenger als du , ich greif dich nicht wegen des Alters an, aber in dem alter, ueber kinder ablaessig zu reden, ist ein schuss in sein eigenes Bein.
> 
> Was ich mache?
> ...



Und dann so ein loses Mundwerk? Ich behaupte mal auch vor 3 oder 4 Jahren weiter gewesen zu sein als viele andere in dem Alter....aber ich hätte genauso argumentiert wie heute.
Zu dir fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein....13 Jahre jung....


----------



## hassmaske (6. Oktober 2009)

omg wie cool ihr seit wenn ihr sagt:keine kinder mehr in wow-.- .Ich glaube das einige jüngere leute viel reifer sind als einige über 18 und wtf haben die wahlen damit zu tun mir wäre es lieber das mein kind paar st mehr zuhause sitzt als draußen irwelche scheiße baut und was sollen jetz die leute machen die jetz 14 sind und einen acc haben sollen die wow löschen und in 4 jahren wieder spielen dürfen ???echt klug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Siehst du? Du siehst dich als etwas besseres, und in dem falle sind alle anderen schlechter.
DU denkst, es interessiert jemanden deine Meinung ueber die Jugend.
Du denkst, du weisst etwas davon.
Du denkst, leute die dich nicht moegen, dumm sind, und dich grundlos beleidigen.
Du hast es nicht bewiesen, das du geistige reife besitzt.
Du hast nicht bewiesen, das du klug bist.
Du hast nichts bewiesen, ausser das du von Wut und Hass geleitet wirst.
Und dann greifst du mich an, weil ich 13en bin.


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Warum kommen eigendlich alle 3 Seiten die gleichen Argumente? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonHeid (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das mehr Kinder andere Probleme haben als das sie WoW spielen könnten weil deren Eltern kein Geld haben den der Herr Pfeiffer behauptet ja auch das alle Hartz4 Internet zugang haben. Ich behaupte das die Eltern die 30 Euro für ein DSL-Anschluß lieber für Essen o Schulsachen ausgeben.



Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Oft ist es so, dass lieber die Miete oder die Stromrechnung nicht gezahlt wird, bevor Telefon(inkl. Internet), handy oder Sky nicht gezahlt und daher gesperrt werden.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Also rechnen wir mal:
> 7 Tage á 24 Std.                          168 Std.
> 6 Std. Schlaf täglich                       42 Std.
> Persönliche Zeit                             21 Std.     (zur Arbeit fahren, Einkaufen, Sozial Dienst, etc.)
> ...



Ein wirklich sehr innovative Einschätzung meiner Person. 
Ich musste tatsächlich ein paar mal schmunzeln wie krampfhaft da versucht wird den Nagel auf den Kopf zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte Ich Anerkennung und Zustimmung hier im deutschen WoW Fanclub gesucht hätte Ich sicherlich anstelle ernsthafter unwiderlegbarer Fakten gepostet dass Ich allen die mir in den nächsten 3 Stunden antworten WoW Cataclysm zahle oder meinste nicht ?

In einer Stunde hab Ich Feierabend und solange geniesse Ich jetzt die Hetzjagd der Süchtigen noch weiter.

PS: Ich glaub einen besseren Papa könnten sich meine Kids kaum vorstellen. Ich kann Ihnen zumindest mehr bieten als einen MMO Account für 13 Euro dass sie die Klappe halten .


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ich bin für ab 21 sogar, da würden noch mehr von den Kiddies wegfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



les den ganzen Thread mal damit du das Wort "kiddie" deffinieren lernst


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Oft ist es so, dass lieber die Miete oder die Stromrechnung nicht gezahlt wird, bevor Telefon(inkl. Internet), handy oder Sky nicht gezahlt und daher gesperrt werden.



Ein totales */sign *von meiner Seite !


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Internet und du kannst viel erzählen. Das du dich auf so ein Niveu runterlässt und dich hier vergleichen willst zeigt das du noch nicht erwachsen bist.
> Lieber TE erkläre bitte was du noch bezwecken willst das du diesen Thread leben lässt. Manche stimmen zu manche nicht. Also was ist der Zweck? Jemanden zu bekehren?



Genau auf das Argument hab ich gewartet und ich hätte wetten können,dass es kommt.
Das ist keine Definition vom "Erwachsen-Sein", sondern vom "Menschlich-Sein".
Ich kann dir 10000000000 Beweise dafür geben,dass sich auch nachweislich "wirklich" erwachsene "vergleichen". Wie würde unser junger Freund Dragon sagen? FAIL?!
Wie definiert man eigtl Erwachsen?
Du bist das auch noch nichtmal,wenn ich raten würde.
Die Diskussion müsste sich eigtl erübrigen, da die "richtigen" Leute wissen wie sie mich einzuschätzen haben,nach meinen Beiträgen. Wieso philosophier ich eigtl darüber? Schwach ich geworden bin....


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ein wirklich sehr innovative Einschätzung meiner Person.
> Ich musste tatsächlich ein paar mal schmunzeln wie krampfhaft da versucht wird den Nagel auf den Kopf zu treffen
> 
> 
> ...


*lacht*
Deine Argumente? Hast du sie mit weiss geschrieben?
Deine Kinder, die armen kleinen die in reih und glied um Punk 12 ins Esszimmer marschieren, das sie zuvor vorbereitet haben?


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich, ob man nun 18 ist oder nicht spielt in meinen Augen keine Rolle.
Und darf ich mal ganz im ernst was behaupten. Viele Leute die sagen wir 40+ sind spielen heutzutage World of Warcraft. Ganz im ernst aber SOLCHEN Leuten sollte das Spiel verboten werden. Denn mit sagen wir gut 45 kann man sich andere Hobbys zulegen als mit fast 30 Jahren jüngeren Leuten Pixelmonster zu jagen.
In Meinen augen sind solche Spiele für Leute unter 18 Ausgelegt. Das ist eine Fantasywelt mit Monstern, Schwertern und soetwas. Ich finde, aus dem Alter sollte man mit 45 schon raus sein sowas spielen zu müssen, egal wielange oder intensiv.

Und ich möchte ganz ehrlich denen die schreien " Nur die die Arbeit haben sollten spielen" eine simple Frage stellen:
Was gibt euch das Recht zu Urteilen wann World of Warcraft gespielt werden darf. Ich bin 15 und gehe zur Schule. Soll mir nun World of Warcraft verboten werden nur weil ich in die Schule gehe? KEINER hat das Recht darüber zu urteilen wann jemand etwas spielen sollte und was nicht. Wenn er sich sein Leben ruiniert , lasst ihn in Ruhe ist doch seine Sache. Und wenn ich sehe wieviele Leute rumheulen , das es doch nicht gerecht ist das sie Arbeiten und diese Schmarozer durchfuttern: Habt ihr mal gesehen wie so ein Durschnittlicher Hart IV empfänger lebt? Oftmals hat er zwar gemütlichkeiten, aber ein Leben wie ein Arbeitender hat er auch nicht. Und dann kommen Leute an die meinen "Du bist hartz IV Empfänger, SPIEL KEIN WOW!" Dann könnte ich allen ernstes kotzen. Entgegen was ich oben schrieb, lasst diesem Menschen dann doch seinen Spass, denn er kann sich nicht viele Hobbys leisten. Meist haben dann diejenigen die heulen das sie die Leute durchziehen auch noch einen Bürojob wo sie den ganzen Tag sitzen, beim Arbeiten Kaffe trinken, und sich nicht die Hände schmutzig machen. Ich zum Beispiel. Ich habe gerade Praktika. Es ist Elektriker und Klemmtner. Keine schöne Arbeit, man muss sich anstrengen und schmutzig machen, auch wenn ich jemanden damit durchziehen würde würde ich immer zu mir sagen " Ich tuh das ja Nicht NUR für ihn auch für mich". Langer Text kurze Meinung: Ihr solltet nicht darüber urteilen was ein Mensch darf und ab wann er es darf, ohne mal dasselbe durchgemacht zu haben.
Wer nun meint er müsste anfangen zu Flamen wie falsch ich hiermit liege, kann mir gerne eine Private Nachricht schreiben, dann diskutieren wir das aus, doch darunter müssen die Threadleser nicht unbedingt leiden.

Ganz einfach:
Spielt World of Warcraft, lasst euch nicht beirren und vorallem Urteilt nicht darüber wer wann was spielen darf. Natürlich steht dieser Satz in einem Gegenzug zu meinem ganz oben beschriebenen, doch ich posaune sowas nicht immer laut herum, aber einige meinen über mitmenschen zu urteilen, wäre ja so toll, sie könnten es immer machen.

Diese Regel wird nie durchgesetzt und selbst wenn brauchen sich die ganzen "Erwachsenen" Nicht zu freuen, denn ich lasse mir eines meiner Hobbys nicht durch unsere Liebe Altkanzlerin und ihre Buckade dahinten verbieten. Dann nehme ich ein Geburtsdatum meines Schwagers/Vaters/Mutter/ Schwester, whatever ( Sind alle über 18) Und spiele weiter.
PS: Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber in meinen Augen sind erwachsene, die sich auf das Niveau "Ach Kiddys, alle sind doch eh immer unter 18" Nicht besser als die Leute über die sie reden.

LIebe Grüße


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ein wirklich sehr innovative Einschätzung meiner Person.
> Ich musste tatsächlich ein paar mal schmunzeln wie krampfhaft da versucht wird den Nagel auf den Kopf zu treffen
> 
> 
> ...



Fein wir sind stolz auf dich. Komm hol dir einen Keks ab.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.
> 
> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.


Mir persönlich ist es lieber wenn mehr Kinder und Jugendliche vor dem Computer sitzen als dass sie draußen mit ihren Homies rumlaufen und Scheiße bauen: Komasaufen, Diebstahl, Körperverletzung, etc.




> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.


Oh ja, da bin ich mir sicher. Vor WoW lief es ja auch richtig gut. Zum Beispiel in Berlin. Ich bin mir sicher, da gab es weniger Straftaten durch Jugendliche als jetzt. xD



> Für einen solchen Entschluss ist es doch wirklich höchste Zeit  !
> 
> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mir ähnlicher Meinung !


Hm. Zielst du den Bildungseffekt an? Da muss ich dich schwer enttäuschen. Ich denke eher es geht dir persönlich darum, dass nicht mehr so viele Kiddies in WoW herumlaufen damit du deine Ruhe hast. In diesem Falle muss ich dir beipflichten.
Aber im Grunde bin ich der Meinung, dass die Eltern entscheiden sollten ob sie WoW zocken dürfen oder nicht.
Eine Altersempfehlung für Videospiele und Fernsehprogramm+Filme halte ich für sinnvoller als Tante Staat die den Kindern ihr Spielzeug wegnimmt.
Gut, das Spielzeug ist suchtgefährdend jedoch ist es nur ein Spiel. Da müssen Eltern und unsere kaputte Gesellschaft noch ne menge mehr leisten.


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Meine Kernaussage : WoW ab 18 weil sich Kinder und Jugendliche besser Gedanken um Ihren beruflichen und privaten Werdegang machen sollten.



Was müsste denn alles noch ab 18 sein (und durch irgendwelche offiziellen Stellen reglementiert), damit Kinder und Jugendliche nicht von ihren Gedanken über ihren beruflichen und privaten Werdegang abgehalten werden?


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Internet und du kannst viel erzählen. Das du dich auf so ein Niveu runterlässt und dich hier vergleichen willst zeigt das du noch nicht erwachsen bist.
> Lieber TE erkläre bitte was du noch bezwecken willst das du diesen Thread leben lässt. Manche stimmen zu manche nicht. Also was ist der Zweck? Jemanden zu bekehren?



Wieso Ich den Thread am Leben erhalte ? Der Thread ist doch mittlerweile ein Selbstläufer sondergleichen !


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

DonHeid schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Oft ist es so, dass lieber die Miete oder die Stromrechnung nicht gezahlt wird, bevor Telefon(inkl. Internet), handy oder Sky nicht gezahlt und daher gesperrt werden.



ja aber meist sind es dann die Leute die genau jetzt bei Britt u Co sitzen mit dem Motto:

Wir trampeln durch Getreide, wir trampeln durch die Saat Hurra!!! wir verblöden für uns bezahlt der Staat

Oder ja ich bekomm Hartz4 wohngeld und 200 Euro für meine Plagen Bei solchen Aussagen würde ich die Kinder aus dem Haus holen u in Pflegefamillien geben wo sie es besser haben, und denjenigen die komplette Stütze streichen bis es ihnen richtig ...eiße geht . (Meine Miinung) 

Aber es gibt auch viele Fälle die sich für ihr Kind alle Organe entnehmen lassen würden.


----------



## Colinger (6. Oktober 2009)

soo ich Schreibe auchmal.. was sooo


Erstens: Kann man WoW Zocken und dennoch was sinnvolles machen z.b. wie ich Zur Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Gehen ((da soll mir mal wer sagen ich mache nichts sinnvolles.. )) 
Zweitens: Man kann auch durch WoW Lernen ja.. wirklich ... man muss nur die Richtigen Leute finden ich z.b. Traf einen Chemiker.. und er hatt mir in Fach Chemie geholfen.
Drittens: ein Verbot.. mal ehrlich sie sollten eher das Fernsehen Verändern das ist ja mal am meisten Schuld und das mit dem Lernen da sage ich einfach mal "Mehr Geld für die Schulen für Qualifizirtere Lehrer" mal ehrlich wir haben eine Russische Sozial petagogin wo man nur selten ein Wort versteht


Rechtschreibfehler mache ich extra damit man es beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Genau auf das Argument hab ich gewartet und ich hätte wetten können,dass es kommt.
> Das ist keine Definition vom "Erwachsen-Sein", sondern vom "Menschlich-Sein".
> Ich kann dir 10000000000 Beweise dafür geben,dass sich auch nachweislich "wirklich" erwachsene "vergleichen". Wie würde unser junger Freund Dragon sagen? FAIL?!
> Wie definiert man eigtl Erwachsen?
> ...




Das ist die Frage..warum diskutierst du eigentlich darüber? Weil du die Anerkennung brauchst. Sieh, mir ist egal was andere über mich schreiben dir nicht. Du kannst über mich denken was du willst ob ich erwachsen bin, oder nicht.
Mir ist das egal. Dir nicht.


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ich kann gut damit leben nicht von Dir respektiert zu werden. Du bist dafür einfach zu unwichtig und egal.



Sorry aber du hast gerade dich, deinen ganzen Thread, und das ganze Thema auf einmal geowned. Du machst einen Thread auf in dem du dich gegen WoW und für mehr Einsatz für unsere Kinder/Jugend einsetzt, und schreibst dann dass dir dieser Jugendliche eigentlich völlig scheiß egal ist? Wiederspricht sich ein bisschen.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

> Tweetycat


Im vorherigen Thread waren wir auf verschiedenen seiten, aber in diesem Thread hast du mir bewiesen, das du eigentlich ganz nett bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (6. Oktober 2009)

der thread is immer noch auf?!

naja btt: ich halte davon relativ wenig, WoW ab 18 einzustufen, die kinder spielen es trotzdem, genauso wie bei den shootern


----------



## mh0 (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is doch schwachsinn WoW ab 18 zu machen dann spielen die kinder eben WAR oder HdRo oder ... da gibs so viele spiele auch noch free2play , usw. das bringt gar nichts . 
und nur weil von gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vielen spielern einer süchtig is muss das nich heißen das WoW süchtig macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich finde das bringt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, ob man nun 18 ist oder nicht spielt in meinen Augen keine Rolle.
> Und darf ich mal ganz im ernst was behaupten. Viele Leute die sagen wir 40+ sind spielen heutzutage World of Warcraft. Ganz im ernst aber SOLCHEN Leuten sollte das Spiel verboten werden. Denn mit sagen wir gut 45 kann man sich andere Hobbys zulegen als mit fast 30 Jahren jüngeren Leuten Pixelmonster zu jagen.
> In Meinen augen sind solche Spiele für Leute unter 18 Ausgelegt. Das ist eine Fantasywelt mit Monstern, Schwertern und soetwas. Ich finde, aus dem Alter sollte man mit 45 schon raus sein sowas spielen zu müssen, egal wielange oder intensiv.



/sign 

=DDD
finds ja immer wieder lächerlich auch diese ingame "Ausgrenzungen"

Gilde sucht noch member ... blablabla... ab 18 xD
sry jungs aber das ist lächerlich ^^

naja weiter ^^ macht echt spaß den thread zu lesen XD am besten gefallen mir immer die posts vom TE und co. ^^

/push


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

mh0 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das is doch schwachsinn WoW ab 18 zu machen dann spielen die kinder eben WAR oder HdRo oder ... da gibs so viele spiele auch noch free2play , usw. das bringt gar nichts .
> ...




Man kann sogar Wow kostenlos zocken und ohne Acc. Also es bringt gar nichts.


----------



## Albinella (6. Oktober 2009)

ich muss schon sagen: Du bist echt fies, Volcrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du weißt ganz genau (evtl. aus Erfahrung?!?) dass ein WoW-Spieler sich seit Jahren für sein Hobby verteidigen muss, 
obgleich an der Sache selbst weder etwas Schädliches o.ä. ist, und nutzt das hier schamlos aus um Dir nen Spaß mit der Community zu erlauben.

solltest Dich was schämen...

Waffen töten nicht, Menschen töten,
McDonalds macht nicht fett, 6 mal die Woche hinzugehn macht fett,
WoW macht nicht gesellschaftsunfähig oder dumm, sondern der exzessive Konsum von Spaßgütern macht das.

Und du scheinst clever genug zu sein um das selbst zu wissen.

"...unwiderlegbare Argumente" ich bitt Dich....


----------



## Schmiddel (6. Oktober 2009)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4423/zeitun...erfestgross.jpg

Hier mal der Artikel, falls nicht schon vorher gepostet.  

Was mir als allererstes richtig sauer aufstößt, ist der Name Pfeiffer. Wenn es nach diesem guten Mann geht, ist bald alles verboten oder erst mit Alterseinschränkung erlaubt. 

Ich oute mich hier jetzt als Sportschütze (Klein+Großkaliber), "Killerspiel"-Spieler (CSS, BF2 und WoW, was nach diesem Herrn auch dazu zählt) und Metal-Fan. Wenn ich seine Argumentationen immer höre, bin ich eigentlich ein potenzieller Amokläufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sobald ein Amoklauf in Deutschland stattfand, konnte man davon ausgehen, das der gute Mann mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Argumenten diese Tat zu erklären versuchte und immer wieder irgendwelche sinnlos Verschärfungen und Verbote forderte. 

Diese Sprüche des TE, das die Wahl endlich ein Erfolg war, sind wohl ein schlechter Scherz. Ich wusste gar nicht, das die Altersfreigabe von WoW mit zum Wahlkampfthema einiger Partein gehörte. Schon beim durchlesen dieses Threads musste ich mich ernsthaft fragen, wie man solchen geistigen Dünnschiss ablassen kann. Ein Moralapostel, der fern jeglicher Realität lebt.
Es wird eine Erhöhung der FSK von Bayern geprüft weil virtuell sich 12jährige betrinken können? Aber (fast) jeder bayrische Politiker zelebriert selber das Oktoberfest, was auch noch groß im Fernsehen übertragen wird. Leuchtet ein, Politiker sind ja keine Vorbilder. Weiterhin sehen die Jugendliche das eh nicht, wenn die Politiker Maßkrugschwingend und lauthals mitsingend im Fernsehen erscheinen.


----------



## StormofDoom (6. Oktober 2009)

Fällt das nur mir auf oder werden hier einige langsam sehr persönlich obwohl es in diesem Thread eigentlich nicht um sie geht? 
Es geht aber hier nicht um etwas Persönliches, die Politiker, die diese Gesetzesvorlage (nichts anderes ist es atm) beschlossen haben, wollen nur, das mehr Geld in wirtschaftlich vorteilhaftere Institutionen als Blizzard fließt. Ich will zwar nicht sagen, das ihnen die Kinder absolut egal sind, die WoW bereits in jungen Jahren ausgesetzt sind, aber ich bezweifle stark (da ich keine gute Meinung von Politik an sich habe verzeiht mir wenn ich da etwas fehlinterpretiere) dass es ihnen vorrangig wirklich um diese geht sondern das sie das Geld, das deren Eltern für die Kinder in dieses Spiel stecken eher Deutschland als nur dieser einen Firma nutzt..

Jetzt dürft ihr mich steinigen ^^


----------



## I3rian (6. Oktober 2009)

ich schließe mich aragorn vollkommen an.

ich verstehe auch icht wieso die politiker so sehr auf wow rumhacken...
das ist doch für die sowas wie die tagesquest zum ruffarmen....bei den eltern!
aber mal ganz ehrlich...es gibt genügend optionen in und um wow damit eltern beruhigt sein können
wenn sie diese nicht nutzen sind sie einfach mal selber schuld.

ich habe nichts gegen den threadöffner aber alles in allem kam es rüber als würde das eine mutter schreiben die unzufrieden damit ist das kids das game spielen....ich sag nur:vorbildwirkung. gehen sie doch mal raus joggen oder so anstatt wow zu spielen...

den erwachsenen kann man auch nicht vorschreiben das sie weniger zocken solllen und dafür zb joggen...
also warum kindern(die wohl gemerkt nicht mal selber erzogen werden müssen) etwas verbieten?
die politiker haben sich doch mit dem stress um das kind selber gar nicht rumzuschlagen

wenn man den erwachsenen ihr spielzeug wegnehmen würde....meine fresse gäbe das einen Aufstand
aber mit kindern soll man es machen können? da ja angeblich ältere alles besser wissen....

manche kidse müssen halt erst "auf die fresse fliegen" um zu merken das sie zuviel zeit vorm kasten verbringen.

das kommt von ganz alleine....der eine merkts früher der andere später

ich sehs noch kommen.... demnächst wirbt die nächste partei mit: "wir erlauben wow ab 16" oder ähnliches......


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

Illarthan schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage..warum diskutierst du eigentlich darüber? Weil du die Anerkennung brauchst. Sieh, mir ist egal was andere über mich schreiben dir nicht. Du kannst über mich denken was du willst ob ich erwachsen bin, oder nicht.
> Mir ist das egal. Dir nicht.



Ahja.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> der thread is immer noch auf?!
> 
> naja btt: ich halte davon relativ wenig, WoW ab 18 einzustufen, die kinder spielen es trotzdem, genauso wie bei den shootern



Natürlich ist der Thread noch auf !


----------



## DonHeid (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Meine Kernaussage : WoW ab 18 weil sich Kinder und Jugendliche besser Gedanken um Ihren beruflichen und privaten Werdegang machen sollten.



Sorry dafür brauch ich aber keinen Staat, der ein Verbot erlässt, sondern Eltern die sich um Ihr Kind kümmern.

Der Staat soll nur dafür sorgen, dass es den Eltern auch möglich ist, diese Aufgabe wahrzunehmen.

Da du ja vorhin selber geschrieben hast, wäre ein 40 Stunden in der Woche Job für dich ne halbtagsstelle.
Also gehe ich davon aus dass du viel arbeiten musst und nicht zu hause bist.

Also weisst du auch nicht was deine Kinder so daheimmachen und daher willst du das Verbot.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube wenn ich jetzt sage das in meinen WoWchen Bekanntenkreis Spieler im Alter von 16 -62 sind dürftet ihr mich besser verstehen.

Da zocken ganze Familien Kind Macht Abitur (und hat mir alten Sack Differentialrechnung erklärt) Bedingungen sind klar geregelt Hausaufgaben Lernen wenn das erledigt ist dürfen sie bis 21:30 In der woche zocken wenn eine Arbeit geschrieben wird nur bis 20 Uhr.

Okay ich hatte auch schon ein negativ Beispiel aber ich habe meine Petzfunktion eingeschaltet(was ich ungern mache) u das Jugendamt in Kenntnis gesetzt


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Computerspiel fordert Jugendliche zum Besauffen auf, das bringt mich auf die idee einer Protestaktion -> Jugendlich besaufen sich in Massen, um zu zeigen, dass die Politiker daran schuld sind.
Schliesslich darf man: Nicht Fussbalspielen, ohne 30 Min zum naechsten Fussbalplatz zu gehn, da ja Spielplaetze, hoefe usw nicht erlaubt sind
Und Pc spiele machen dumm, zerstoeren Kontakte -> weg damit
Also, sollten sie auf die strasse spielen gehn.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Computerspiel fordert Jugendliche zum Besauffen auf, das bringt mich auf die idee einer Protestaktion -> Jugendlich besaufen sich in Massen, um zu zeigen, dass die Politiker daran schuld sind.



/sign ^^


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lacht*
> Deine Argumente? Hast du sie mit weiss geschrieben?
> Deine Kinder, die armen kleinen die in reih und glied um Punk 12 ins Esszimmer marschieren, das sie zuvor vorbereitet haben?



Du hast mal richtig was hinter die Löffeln verdient. Ende aus.
Ohja und dir würde das absolut nicht schaden.
Was du dir rausnimmst...ich hoffe so würdest du mir auch argumentieren wenn wir uns gegenüber stehen. (Soll bloß nicht als Drohung verstanden werden!)
Nu muss ich auch nochmal los und ein paar Dinge erledigen,vllt verfolge ich sporadisch und inaktiv den Thread nachher nochmal.


----------



## Rodurn (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Nu muss ich auch nochmal los und ein paar Dinge erledigen,vllt verfolge ich sporadisch und inaktiv den Thread nachher nochmal.



Ich glaub er gibt sich geschlagen *g*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

*lacht noch lauter*
Am liebsten sind mir immernoch leute, die mich nicht kennen, die ich nicht kenne, aber sie wissen wollen, intelligenter als ich zu sein, erwachsener und reifer, mich aber persoehnlich angreifen, und gegen meine Argumente nur schnaufen und Knurren.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lacht noch lauter*
> Am liebsten sind mir immernoch leute, die mich nicht kennen, die ich nicht kenne, aber sie wissen wollen, intelligenter als ich zu sein, erwachsener und reifer, mich aber persoehnlich angreifen, und gegen meine Argumente nur schnaufen und Knurren.




das ist nunmal so bei Menschen die keine Argumente mehr haben. Sie versuchen dich persönlich anzugreifen. Sehr arm...


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Am schoensten ist es, ihre hilflosigkeit zu zeigen. Provozieren und angreiffen ist unter meinem Niveou^^


----------



## Angita (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ein wirklich sehr innovative Einschätzung meiner Person.
> Ich musste tatsächlich ein paar mal schmunzeln wie krampfhaft da versucht wird den Nagel auf den Kopf zu treffen
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt: DU bist ein HELD!

Du suchst nach Anerkennung und Zustimmung - wozu kämpfst du sonst so um dieses Thema?
Warum beleidigst du deine Mitmenschen? Weshalb stellt du dich über alle anderen?
Wieso ist nur dein Weg der richtige? Wo bleibt dein Respekt für die Meinung anderer?

Dein Herz ist kalt, so etwas wie soziale Kompentenz kennst du nur aus Büchern, Respekt ist dir ein Fremdwort. So viele Menschen haben dir heute gesagt was sie denken und du hast fast jeden schlecht gemacht. 

Arroganz ist keine Dugend.


Angita


PS: Sollten deine Kinder jemals denken das DU nicht der beste Papa der Welt bist, dann hast du versagt.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Du hast mal richtig was hinter die Löffeln verdient. Ende aus.
> Ohja und dir würde das absolut nicht schaden.
> Was du dir rausnimmst...ich hoffe so würdest du mir auch argumentieren wenn wir uns gegenüber stehen. (Soll bloß nicht als Drohung verstanden werden!)
> Nu muss ich auch nochmal los und ein paar Dinge erledigen,vllt verfolge ich sporadisch und inaktiv den Thread nachher nochmal.



köstlich xD....
Gottseidank wird in Deutschland nicht nach eurer Pfeife getanzt. Der Tag an dem das passiert, würde mich doch sehr an den 30.1.1933 erinnern.


so und zu eurer provokation geh ich etz mal cod zocken.. mit meinen 16 jahren O.o


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem mit WoW verdient der Staat keine Milliarden wie mit Zigaretten u Alkohol 
trotz das es gut läuft.

Ach Bahnfahren wird auch wieder 1,8% teurer zu Weihnachten wie können die sich das erlauben kommen dauernd zu spät 
Strom wird auch immer teurer.
Kippen werden ab 1 Januar auch wieder teuer mist muß wohl dann doch ins europäische Ausland fahren.


----------



## rushiflauschi (6. Oktober 2009)

Mmh... Das mit der Bildung ist schon interessant.

Am einfachsten (und daher völlig inakzeptabel für die Politiker) wäre es doch, wenn wir den Solidaritätszuschlag abschaffen (wofür zahlen wir den eigentlich immernoch?????) und einen Bildungsfond einrichten. Aus diesem könnten dann dringend benötigte Gelder den Schulen und KiTas zugeschossen werden, um der Bildungsmisere entgegenzuwirken.

Ich weiß, das gehört nicht unbedingt hier hin, jedoch bekomme ich das kalte Grausen, wenn ich etwas von Computerspielen und mangelnder Bildung lese. Genauso gut, könnte man diese Gelder in eine Gewaltprävention fließen lassen, um z.B. U- Bahn Schlägereien und Amokläufen vorzubeugen...

Nur so ne Idee.

So far


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Killerkuh92 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Politiker sollten weniger auf die Computerspiele achten sondern mehr auf die gefahren die wirklich schädlich sind.
> Ich selbst bin erst 16 Jahre alt und höre in meiner Klasse und bekanntenkreisen (13-18) nur noch wie viel sie doch am wochenende getrunken haben und wie sie dort abgeschissen sind und auch noch stolz drauf sind... Ganz zu schweige von härteren Drogen...
> 
> mfg



Ja, das ist auch eines dieser gesellschaftlichen Probleme: sich halbtot saufen und stolz drauf sein, über Drogen brauchen wir gar nicht mehr reden..
Und da meint man eigentlich, dass die Kinder in einer Industrienation wie Deutschland hinsichtlicher solcher Sachen aufgeklärt sein sollten, was ist da schiefgelaufen?
Irgendwas läuft da nicht mehr richtig in der Aufklärung der heutigen Jugend
Vorallem: was hab ich davon, wenn ich mich so zusaufe, dass ich nichts mehr davon weiss am nächsten Tag, außer höllischer Kopfschmerzen und evtl. Übelkeit?
Nichts! Warum soll ich auf ne Party gehen, wenn ich mich eh so zusaufe, dass ich keinen Spass mehr haben kann - das kann ich auch daheim.
Oder saufen unter der Woche.. habt ihr da nichts besseres zu tun? Saufen unter der Woche während Schulzeit o.ä. geht bei mir z.B. aus Prinzip nicht - da sollten einige mal umdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Gottseidank wird in Deutschland nicht nach eurer Pfeife getanzt. 
---
Und wenn schon, leb ich sowieso in Oesterreich^^ Da hab ich zwar verfluchte Probleme in der Schule, muss aber nicht auchnoch soetwas hinnehmen.


----------



## DonHeid (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> ja aber meist sind es dann die Leute die genau jetzt bei Britt u Co sitzen mit dem Motto:
> 
> Wir trampeln durch Getreide, wir trampeln durch die Saat Hurra!!! wir verblöden für uns bezahlt der Staat
> 
> ...



Es gibt immer extreme in beiden Richtungen. Gerade letzte Woche kam einBericht im Fernsehen über vernachlässigte und misshandelte Kinder, wo dann das Jugendamt eingeschritten ist (m.E. nur zu spät).
Die kinderzimmer sind im Dreck versoffen und die Kinder haben da drin gespielt und geschlafen und was machen die Alten?? Zocken PC und dreimal dürft ihr raten was???



Colinger schrieb:


> soo ich Schreibe auchmal.. was sooo
> 
> 
> Erstens: Kann man WoW Zocken und dennoch was sinnvolles machen z.b. wie ich Zur Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Gehen ((da soll mir mal wer sagen ich mache nichts sinnvolles.. ))



Ein Kamerad *freu*



mh0 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das is doch schwachsinn WoW ab 18 zu machen dann spielen die kinder eben WAR oder HdRo oder ... da gibs so viele spiele auch noch free2play , usw. das bringt gar nichts .
> ...



Alle Hacken immer schön auf WoW und CS rum, aber über die zig tausned andere Spiele redet keiner (Die machen halt auch keine Werbung im Fernsehen^^)


----------



## Kamikiri (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine  Frage an den Ersteller:

WAS FÜR EIN SPIEL SPIELST DU?


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

> Ein wirklich sehr innovative Einschätzung meiner Person.
> Ich musste tatsächlich ein paar mal schmunzeln wie krampfhaft da versucht wird den Nagel auf den Kopf zu treffen smile.gif
> Hätte Ich Anerkennung und Zustimmung hier im deutschen WoW Fanclub gesucht hätte Ich sicherlich anstelle ernsthafter unwiderlegbarer Fakten gepostet dass Ich allen die mir in den nächsten 3 Stunden antworten WoW Cataclysm zahle oder meinste nicht ?
> 
> ...



Warum erstellst du einen Thread, in dem du die Poster, die clevere und durchdachte Argumente bringen, beleidigst, anstatt ordentlich gegenzuargumentieren? Das ist lachhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shade.exe (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4423/zeitun...erfestgross.jpg
> 
> Hier mal der Artikel, falls nicht schon vorher gepostet.



WN? Die Samstagsausgabe? ... hmm hatte ich mir schon vom ersten Beitrag gedacht.
Als ich das am Wochenende gelesen habe, musste ich wieder mal lachen: sowas von uninformiert geschrieben.

btt: Ich denke, das eine Altersfreigabe nichts ändern würde (Hallo? ich hab schon 9(!) Jährige in WoW gesehn obwohl das Spiel ab 12 freigegeben ist)
Vielleicht würde sich daduch irgendetwas ändern, aber dann kann ich auch sagen: Okay, vergleich WoW mit Cs und sag mir, ob es einen Unterschied gibt.

grüße Shade


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

hassmaske schrieb:


> Ich glaube das einige jüngere leute viel reifer sind als einige über 18



Also soweit ich den thread bis jetzt verfolgt habe, geb ich dir hier mal vollkommen recht !

Es spricht ja nix gegen ne sachliche diskussion, und es hat nunmal jeder seine eigene meinung,
aber wie ihr euch immer gleich persönlich angreifen müsst ...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

rushiflauschi schrieb:


> Mmh... Das mit der Bildung ist schon interessant.
> 
> Am einfachsten (und daher völlig inakzeptabel für die Politiker) wäre es doch, wenn wir den Solidaritätszuschlag abschaffen (wofür zahlen wir den eigentlich immernoch?????) und einen Bildungsfond einrichten. Aus diesem könnten dann dringend benötigte Gelder den Schulen und KiTas zugeschossen werden, um der Bildungsmisere entgegenzuwirken.
> 
> ...



Du wirst es kaum glauben da hätte kein Bundesbürger etwas dagegen aber auch wenn es nur dafür genutzt wird.

Aber Ökosteuer wurde ja auch mißbraucht für die Rentenkasse genau wie die LkW-Maut dafür genutzt wurde den Herren Politiker die Diäten zu erhöhen


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4423/zeitun...erfestgross.jpg
> 
> Hier mal der Artikel, falls nicht schon vorher gepostet.


LOOOOL

und das richtige oktoberfest ermuntert also nich zum alkohol konsum? 

lachhaft! echtes armutszeugnis für die zeitung


----------



## I3rian (6. Oktober 2009)

gute frage....sich drüber aufregen aber selber zoggen XD


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich den thread bis jetzt verfolgt habe, geb ich dir hier mal vollkommen recht !



Viele der "Älteren" oder auch "Erwachsenen" denken einfach, sie haben mehr Reife als die Jungen und die Weisheit mit Löffeln gerfressen, weshalb sie sich teilweise sehr unsachlich an der Diskussion beteiligen, was ich als 17-jähriger ziemlich scheisse finde!


> Es spricht ja nix gegen ne sachliche diskussion, und es hat nunmal jeder seine eigene meinung



Richtig. Und die Meinung soll er auch kundtun, aber bitte sachlich und auch mit Argumenten begründet. Ein Post á la: "WoW ab 18 ist scheisse" bringt auch nicht wirklich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> aber wie ihr euch immer gleich persönlich angreifen müsst ...



Joa, das sollte man einfach mal lassen, könnte eine schöne Diskussion zerstören.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4423/zeitun...erfestgross.jpg


scheiße und für sowas bezahlen mansche.....also mal echt "DEUTSCHE PRESSE HALT DIE FRESSE" mehr kann man zu so einem schman net sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Und darf ich mal ganz im ernst was behaupten. Viele Leute die sagen wir 40+ sind spielen heutzutage World of Warcraft. Ganz im ernst aber SOLCHEN Leuten sollte das Spiel verboten werden. Denn mit sagen wir gut 45 kann man sich andere Hobbys zulegen als mit fast 30 Jahren jüngeren Leuten Pixelmonster zu jagen.
> In Meinen augen sind solche Spiele für Leute unter 18 Ausgelegt. Das ist eine Fantasywelt mit Monstern, Schwertern und soetwas. Ich finde, aus dem Alter sollte man mit 45 schon raus sein sowas spielen zu müssen, egal wielange oder intensiv.


Was hat denn spielen bitte mit dem Alter zu tun?
Bevor ich solche weisen Urteile abgäbe, würde ich an deiner Stelle noch die schlappen 30 Jahre warten.
Gegenargument: mit 18 sollte man am Wochenende etwas Besseres zu tun haben, als Pixelmonstern hinterher zu jagen. Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo man jeden Samstag um die Häuser zog. Aber wenn ich einige junge Menschen sehe, die nahezu jedes Wochenende vor dem PC sitzen denke ich mir auch meinen Teil.
Mir ist es völlig egal wie alt die Leute sind, so lange sie sich nicht über die Anzahl der lila Pixel ihres Chars definieren. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem bei der ganzen Sache. Irgendwo hier hat jemand geschrieben: „Wer so etwas sagt ist ein typischer T8-Noob.“
Und das ist ganz klar die Gefahr bei diesem Spiel. In dem Moment wo ich in einer Gruppe auch ausserhalb des Spiels weniger akzeptiert bin, weil ich Ulduar 25 hc noch nicht clear habe wird es problematisch. 
Diese Gefahr ist bei Kids (und das sind aus meiner Perspektive alle unter 20) eher gegeben als bei Erwachsenen, weil sie einfach viel mehr in Gruppen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Wieso haben eigentlich Kinder unter 18 Jahren Zugang zum Oktoberfest?


----------



## Protek (6. Oktober 2009)

LoL, wer glaubt durch eure kleine Altersfreigabe in Deutschland , (worüber wir in der Schweiz nur lachen können) irgendwas an der Community von WoW ändert der kann nur beschränkt oder einfältig sein. 
Nur weil dann paar "Kiddies" fehlen die wahrscheinlich eher im +18 zu finden sind wird das Spiel nicht besser. 
Also WoW schadet wohl weniger als Alkohol/Drogen. Natürlich lehrt man bei euch keinen vernünftigen Umgang mit Spielen.

IQ von gewissen WoW Spielern in Frage gestellt... das wär ein guter Thread.

Es ist natürlich gut die Kinder mehr nach draussen zu bringen. Wird sie aber nicht davon abhalten irgendwelche andere Sachen anzustellen. 
Sie sollten lieber lernen Prioritäten zu setzen um Schule/Arbeit + Computerspiele unter einen Hut zu kriegen. 
Ihr habt sowieso schon genug Beschränkungen in Deutschland. Verbote schaffen nur Anreiz sie zu umgehen. Die Mehrheit der Jugendlichen wird auch Jemanden im Bekanntenkreis haben der ihm Zugang zum Spiel verschafft.
Auch ein +18 wird kaum etwas verändern. Viele werden einfach ältere Verwandte fragen ob sie über ihren Namen spielen können. 
Einen geringen Nutzen gibt es immer, aber das wiegt nie die Nachteile einer Beschränkung auf. Wenn WoW so böse ist, müssten alle Spiele bei euch ab 18 sein.


Wer faul ist, der wird nicht durch Spielverbot auf einmal ein fleissiger Schüler. Er sucht sich halt eine andere Aktivität. Ob die besser ist bezweifle ich stark.


Löscht einfach euer WoW wenn ihr der Meinung seid, es würde sich überhaupt was verbessern in einer Onlinewelt, in der die nervigen Spieler wahrscheinlich im +18 Bereich zu finden sind. Man hat es schon bei Age of Conan gesehen das Alter nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil ist.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

neo1986, freundlich und sachlich, aber besonders erwachsen, wie immer.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es schade das immer Threads erstellt werden wo der TE weiss zu 100% wird es zu einem Flamegelage kommen.
Ich finde mich immer wieder bestaetigt das ich im Englischen Forum aktiv bin und nie im Deutschen.
Ich werde mal zu der Homepage einen Schuetzenvereines gehen und dort einen Thread eroeffnen wie gefaehrlich Waffen sind und das alle solche Vereine noch strengeren Vorlagen unterliegen sollten. Mal sehen was dann passiert...ah ein Wunder Flames!
Genauso hier...


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: DU bist ein HELD!
> 
> Du suchst nach Anerkennung und Zustimmung - wozu kämpfst du sonst so um dieses Thema?
> Warum beleidigst du deine Mitmenschen? Weshalb stellt du dich über alle anderen?
> ...



Also wenn Ich um etwas kämpfen würde dann würde es wirklich anders aussehen. 
Das Thema ist nunmal wichtig und der Thread entwickelt sich sehr interessant, noch dazu stehe Ich ja nicht ganz allein mit meiner Meinung da.
Ich habe ja gestern hiermit gestartet und mittlerweile antworte Ich eben gelegentlich, der Rest läuft von selbst.
Ich glaube in diesem Thread bin Ich noch derjenige, bei dem man am meisten versucht hat Ihn zu beleidigen oder hast Du etwa nicht alles gelesen ?

Mein Herz ist kalt ? Natürlich, das wahre Leben ist eben nicht immer Sommer Sonne Sonnenschein in Booty Bay ! 
In gewissen Dingen ist Gefühlskälte das A und O.

Arroganz keine Tugend ? 

Ich wollte niemals als ehrenwerter Ritter der Tafelrunde dastehen.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neo, freundlich und sachlich, aber besonders erwachsen, wie immer.


Naja der artikel hat mich irgentwie getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das musste raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Warum erstellst du einen Thread, in dem du die Poster, die clevere und durchdachte Argumente bringen, beleidigst, anstatt ordentlich gegenzuargumentieren? Das ist lachhaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die von Dir angesprochenen Argumente such ich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, Ich finde aber keine..


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ah, missantropisch  veranlangt auch noch.
Und dein Arroganz zerstoert alles, was du an erfahrung und wissen gesammelt hast, legt dir eine Binde um die Augen, zerstoert deine Persoenlichkeit


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl die Flames hier noch sehr wenige waren es gab threads die haben keine 10 Seiten geschafft

ich sehe aber das Ende ist nahe


----------



## Schmiddel (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Die von Dir angesprochenen Argumente such ich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, Ich finde aber keine..



Stimmt, ich find da auch nix. Und wie ich schon sagte: Wusste echt nict, das Partein WoW im Wahlprogramm hatten. Was das mit der Wahl zutun hat...ich seh kein zusammenhang.


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was hat denn spielen bitte mit dem Alter zu tun?
> Bevor ich solche weisen Urteile abgäbe, würde ich an deiner Stelle noch die schlappen 30 Jahre warten.
> Gegenargument: mit 18 sollte man am Wochenende etwas Besseres zu tun haben, als Pixelmonstern hinterher zu jagen. Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo man jeden Samstag um die Häuser zog. Aber wenn ich einige junge Menschen sehe, die nahezu jedes Wochenende vor dem PC sitzen denke ich mir auch meinen Teil.
> Mir ist es völlig egal wie alt die Leute sind, so lange sie sich nicht über die Anzahl der lila Pixel ihres Chars definieren. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem bei der ganzen Sache. Irgendwo hier hat jemand geschrieben: „Wer so etwas sagt ist ein typischer T8-Noob.“
> ...



Ich würde sagen, dass ein Spiel wie WoW für kein Alter "ausgelegt" ist. Mal abgesehen von der Altersbeschränkung ab 12, die auch gerechtfertig ist, da man in dem Spiel halt doch töten, aber ansonsten ist es doch egal, ob man 12 oder 60 ist - wenn man Spass an einem Spiel finden kann, soll man es doch spielen.
An den Wochenend-Abenden vorm PC sitzen, wenn man unter ca. 25 ist, halte ich auch für falsch. Man sollte die Zeit nutzen, in der man jung ist, wenn man noch fortgehen und es richtig krachen lassen kann - so lange man sich nicht ins Koma säuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 D.h.: Jmd., der enorm viel säuft und es schon gesundheitsgefährdend ist, wäre ab und zu vor dem PC besser aufgehoben


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Die von Dir angesprochenen Argumente such ich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, Ich finde aber keine..




Du hattest meine Frage beantwortet und hast gesagt du erhaelst den Thread nicht am Leben, das macht er selber.
Du luegst leider. Du versuchst immer wieder das Thema anzuheizen. Wirklich sehr schade....


----------



## Vannala (6. Oktober 2009)

*auf dem Schwutz*
nu habt ihr mich noch einmal dazu bekommen...
Junge du bist 13!!! 13!!!! 13!!!!! Ich lass mir doch nicht von einem 13 jährigen Kind -welches grade frisch von Mamas Zitze kommt und grade gelernt hat, sich alleine den Arsch abzuwischen- sagen, dass ich dümmer bin als du.
Dir gehts echt nicht mehr gut.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> *auf dem Schwutz*
> nu habt ihr mich noch einmal dazu bekommen...
> Junge du bist 13!!! 13!!!! 13!!!!! Ich lass mir doch nicht von einem 13 jährigen Kind -welches grade frisch von Mamas Zitze kommt und grade gelernt hat, sich alleine den Arsch abzuwischen- sagen, dass ich dümmer bin als du.
> Dir gehts echt nicht mehr gut.




/facepalm

sry das musste raus.
Geh zu Mami

wie gesagt du laesst dich von nen Forum beeinflussen.
Du bist geistig noch lange nicht erwachsen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Die von Dir angesprochenen Argumente such ich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, Ich finde aber keine..




Sie sind da nur willst du sie nicht sehen leider.

Und deine Argumente wurden schon oft wieder legt.

Du bist Arbeitgeber (vermute ich) warum sagst du den Politikern nicht sie sollen mehr für die Bildung tun wie es im Moment die 10 Führenden Firmen tun


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Obwohl die Flames hier noch sehr wenige waren es gab threads die haben keine 10 Seiten geschafft
> 
> ich sehe aber das Ende ist nahe



Leider. War ne schöne Diskussion, die fast nur noch in Flames ausartet

Und an den lieben TE: durchsuch den Thread. Hier sind gute 20 Seiten voll guter Argumente. Einfach mal auf den Seiten 15-22 gucken, da wurden schöne Dinge gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also: Erst gucken, dann meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Wenn er sich sein Leben ruiniert , lasst ihn in Ruhe ist doch seine Sache.



Und für die darf ich in ein paar jahren dann Steuern zahlen? Na supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (6. Oktober 2009)

Zum Hauptthema:
Erstmal sehr lächerlich was du da in den Raum schmeißt!
Woher willst du denn bitte wissen ob Jugendliche, wegen WoW keinen Sport machen, nicht mehr raus gehen und nur noch zuhause vergammeln? XD
Bestes gegenteiliges Beispiel bin ich, bin 17 Jahre - geh aufs Gymnasium & mach bald mein Abi - bin Sportass - geh jedes Wochenende weg - hab rießige Freundeskreise - bin WoW "süchtig".. ich spiele jeden Tag bis zu 3 oder 4 Stunden, also im Durschnitt. Mal die Tage mit einbezogen die ich gar nicht spiele =)
& die Freigabe ab 18 ist auch schmarrn, wenn jemand einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat, lässt er das spiel nicht König über einen Selbst werden.
Die Jugend heutzutage weiß nur nicht was sie machen soll oder ob sie auch was sparen soll oder auf was hinarbeiten soll, weil ihr schon alles in den Schoß gelegt wird. Vielen zumindest.
So far, mein Meinung =)
Flamer an die Macht..


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Und ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe, ein Mod macht hier zu, bevor der THread gänzlich zerstört wird - vorallem, da der TE einer der Hauptgründe ist, warum der Thread grade sehr an Niveau verliert, oder anders formuliert:
Willkommen bei Britt, das Thema heute...


----------



## WhoRu (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Hmm, was hat eine einschränkung des WoWspieleralters mit der Bildung zu tun? WoW ist also verantwortlich für mangelhaft ausgebildete Lehrer, ein Schulsystem das nach einkommensklassen der Eltern sortiert, desinteressierte Eltern, geringe Haushalte für Bildung in den Ländern und fehlende Zukunfstperspektiven. Da machst du es dir etwas zu einfach, leider genauso wie ein großteil der Medien.
> 
> _- Ich schere hier nicht jeden minderjährigen Spieler über einen Kamm aber es ist wohl schwer zu leugnen dass es Kinder und Jugendliche gibt die an kaum noch was anderes als den nächsten Char/Raid/Item denken. Ich bin selbst aktiv in der Jugendarbeit unserer Stadt und kann mir gut ein Bild über die Lage verschaffen.
> Mangelhaft ausgebildete Lehrer, genau daran wirds liegen wenn man als Lehrer vor einer 8.Schuklasse steht die total demotiviert im Klassenzimmer hockt weil einige bis 2 Uhr nachts gezockt haben und den Lernstoff für die Interessierten auf Sparflamme runtergefahren haben weil sie nicht mitkommen.
> ...


btw. Antworten in einen Qoute zu schreiben macht das antworten nicht gerade leicht.
Sooo, dann mal los.
Zu deiner Kritik an meiner argumentation und meinen Aussagen, auf polemik und schwach vormulierte argumente antworte ich nicht mit  Stylistisch richtigen und anspruchsvollen argumenten. Du selbst bestimmst mit deiner Art zu schreiben wie meine Antworten ausfallen, auf ordentlich formulierte und am besten mit Quellen, etc. versehene Threads antworte ich auch genauso. Deine Argumentation ist in meinen Augen genauso wie meine BILD aussage, unnötig und für jeden der ein bischen ahnung von der materie hat ein grund zum schmunzeln. Habe mich jetzt mal bemüht "ordentlich" zu argumentieren.

Der Große unterschied zwischen unseren Aussagen ist das du nach deiner Argumentation ein komplexes Problem auf einen einzigen nenner reduzierst. Ich habe auf das geantwortet was du geschrieben hast und deine Aussage ist nach meinem Verständniss: Eine Altersvorgabe beim PC Spiel WoW wäre ein garant dafür das Kinder und Jugendliche sich wieder mehr draussen aufhalten, mehr aktivitäten in der Jugendarbeit und behebt ihre mangelnde Bildung. 

Diese Aussage ist selbst unter subjektiven gesichtspunkten kurzsichtig und bagatelisiert ein erhebliches Problem unser gesellschaft. Das ist auch der Punkt der mich persönlich aufregt. Ich bin selbst seit über 10 Jahren in der Jugendarbeit aktiv, erst freiwillig und später über Studium. Meine Erfahrung ist es das sich Kinder und Jugendliche nicht von alleine für Jugendarbeit interessieren sondern das sich Jugendarbeit an den Interessen des Klientels ausrichten muß. Wenn ein Jugendzentrum wegen besuchermangels geschlossen wird liegt das in erster Linie daran das sie ihrem Klientel nicht das bieten konnten/wollten was diese gesucht haben.

Zu der Schulproblematik verweiße ich der einfach halt halber auf Pressemitteilung zum bildungsbericht 2008 und selbigen bericht. Pressemitteilung Bildungsbericht

Die Suchtproblematik ist bei Alkohol und Zigaretten bei Jugendlichen wesentlich höher als beim Spielen von WoW. Auch wenn du sagst das ich es nicht vergleichen kann bin ich der meinung das der Vergleich zumindest bei der Regulierung des zugangsalters als beispiel genannt werden muß.

Generell sehe ich die Problematik in der Jugendarbeit und der Freizeit gestaltung von Kindern und Jugendlichen ähnlich wie du. Allerdings ziehe ich daraus andere Schlüsse. Sicherlich ist es ein Problem wenn ein PC-Spiel für einen Menschen zum "lebensinhalt" wird allerdings kann man deshalb nicht pauschal das Spiel dafür verantwortlich machen. Ich habe keine genauen Zahlen aber möchte die behauptung aufstellen das der großteil der WoW spieler nicht Süchtig sind, auch nicht nach der Suchtdefinition die hier im Forum häufiger auftaucht. Besonders wehre ich mich gegen die Ansicht das ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung das Problem, soweit vorhanden, lösen kann. Die Erfahrung zeigt das Verbote nicht ausreichen um ein, vorsichtig vormuliert, negatives bzw. destruktives Verhalten zu ändern. In der Vergangenheit hat es schon häufiger versuche gegeben Probleme mit der Jugend auf fernsehsendungen oder den Einfluß des Fernsehens zu erklären. Als Beispiel fallen mir da die Power Rangers oder auch H-man and the Masters of the Universe ein. Wenn man in die fernere Vergangenheit guckt sieht man auch das z.B. die Turnerbewegung (was man heute kaum glauben kann) oder auch das Lesen von Büchern Zeitweilig als Grund für Probleme mit der Jugend heran geführt wurden. Die anderen Faktoren die zu den jeweiligen Problemen führen werden dabei leider ignoriert bzw. marginalisiert. Ich sehe auch in der Diskussion um ein/e WoW Verbot/Alterseinschränkung nur eine vorgeschobene Stimmungsmache um von unangenehmeren Themen abzulenken.

hoffe das war besser vormuliert. Für Quellen oder weitere Infos/diskussionen bitte eine PN an mich^^

mfg


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Die von Dir angesprochenen Argumente such ich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, Ich finde aber keine..



Joa wenn man nich weis was ein Argument is is das scshwer welche zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> *auf dem Schwutz*
> nu habt ihr mich noch einmal dazu bekommen...
> Junge du bist 13!!! 13!!!! 13!!!!! Ich lass mir doch nicht von einem 13 jährigen Kind -welches grade frisch von Mamas Zitze kommt und grade gelernt hat, sich alleine den Arsch abzuwischen- sagen, dass ich dümmer bin als du.
> Dir gehts echt nicht mehr gut.



Du läßt dich von einem 13 Jährigen aus der Fassung bringen und möchtest Polizist werden.

Tip beim Bund mußte man über 18/19/20 Jährige stehen die sich bockig verhalten haben.
Mit deinem Verhalten hättest du da arge Probleme.
Gut gab erzieherische Massnahmen aber das war mir zuviel Papierkram.


----------



## Rodü_92 (6. Oktober 2009)

So,
Ich hab mir mal die Posts von dir durchgelsen mein lieber Volcrom
So viel Bullshit habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gelesen.
Diese Studien kannst du dir in die Haare schmieren. So was kann ich auch machen.(Es gab auch schon ne Studie von nem Dönerbudenbesitzer, dass Frauen Bierbauche geil finden)
Zu dem Thema mit den Kreditkarten. Niemand, auch wenn er über 18 ist, der keinen festen Arbeitsplatz hat, bekommt so eine. Auch meintest du, zu einem "Kiddy", wenn ich dich fragen würde, wie Schillers Glocke geht, du könntest es sicher auch net und wenn hast du es zufällig mal gelernt. Die meisten Leute, die meinen, dass WOW kompleter scheiß ist, haben noch nie so was gespielt. Meine Eltern waren selbst schlecht zu sprechen darauf. Da hat sich mein Vater mal neben mich gesetzt, ich hab mal mit ihm geredet, es ihm gezeigt und jetzt versteht er es wenigstens ein wenig. Zu dem Thema, es gibt Suchtiß. Ich kenne auch Leute, die gehen den ganzen Tag Fußballspielen, saufen nur etc. und kennen keine Freune mehr. Es kommt darauf an, wie man etwas betreibt.( Wer jetz sagt, vergleiche das nicht, doch das mache ich.)
Ich könnte mich einfach nur über solche Beiträge und Komentare aufregen sry.
Ach und wie definierst du Kiddies. So nen schwachsinn. Kiddies= unter 18    so denken Leute, die auch meinen,Leute aus Berlin sind Getto kinder. Also echt ein wenig Neveau pls.
MfG


P.S:Ich bin 17 und hab gerate mein Abi begonnen. Zu dem Thema alle WoW spieler sind dumm, haben keine Freunde und kein RL. Ich hab bestimmt mehr Freunde als du und unternehme mehr mit denen.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Also wenn Ich um etwas kämpfen würde dann würde es wirklich anders aussehen.
> Das Thema ist nunmal wichtig und der Thread entwickelt sich sehr interessant, noch dazu stehe Ich ja nicht ganz allein mit meiner Meinung da.
> Ich habe ja gestern hiermit gestartet und mittlerweile antworte Ich eben gelegentlich, der Rest läuft von selbst.
> Ich glaube in diesem Thread bin Ich noch derjenige, bei dem man am meisten versucht hat Ihn zu beleidigen oder hast Du etwa nicht alles gelesen ?
> ...




Das Thema "wow ab 18" ist wichtig?
Entwickelt sich interessant?

Sicher dass du den selben Thread gelesen hast?
Fast jeder schreibt hier, dass das totaler unfug ist und pumpt dich nach deinen genialen Beiträgen total mit gegenargumenten voll, die du anscheinend nicht widerlegen kannst. Geschweige denn andere Argumente zu finden... (& ich mein richtige Argumente).
sondern du rechtfertigst dich nur.

Zwischendrin nochmal son coolen Spruch hinkloppen wie "inner stunde is feierabend, bis dahin hab ich hier noch a weng spaß". 
Bist schon der King aufm Pausenhof oder?... 
Son bildungsresistenter Intelligenzallergiker, der nebenbei von verbaler Inkontinenz nur so überläuft...
meine Fresse.

Schließt das Thema mal jemand... es nervt.


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

4 schrieb:


> Zum Hauptthema:
> Erstmal sehr lächerlich was du da in den Raum schmeißt!
> Woher willst du denn bitte wissen ob Jugendliche, wegen WoW keinen Sport machen, nicht mehr raus gehen und nur noch zuhause vergammeln? XD
> Bestes gegenteiliges Beispiel bin ich, bin 17 Jahre - geh aufs Gymnasium & mach bald mein Abi - bin Sportass - geh jedes Wochenende weg - hab rießige Freundeskreise - bin WoW "süchtig".. ich spiele jeden Tag bis zu 3 oder 4 Stunden, also im Durschnitt. Mal die Tage mit einbezogen die ich gar nicht spiele =)
> ...



Richtig! Und wer keinen gesunden Menschenverstand hat, kommt auch trotz einer Altersbeschränkung an das Spiel ran und zockt es wieder ewig am Tag, dass er zu nichts kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich: ich hoffe, ein Mod macht hier zu, bevor der THread gänzlich zerstört wird - vorallem, da der TE einer der Hauptgründe ist, warum der Thread grade sehr an Niveau verliert, oder anders formuliert:
> Willkommen bei Britt, das Thema heute...


Hattes das thema je ein niveau??


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hattes das thema je ein niveau??



Ja aber ein gewisser "Volcrom" (oder so) zieht das Thema mit welchem man auf sehr hohem Niveau diskutieren kann immerwieder in den Dreck

btw: er hat ma wieder den Thread verlassen^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Du läßt dich von einem 13 Jährigen aus der Fassung bringen und möchtest Polizist werden.


Wenn sein Post an mich gerichtet war... fuehle ich mich irgendwie toll.
Als Sieger.
Als Gewinner.
Es ist einfach nur toll xD


----------



## freezex (6. Oktober 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4423/zeitun...erfestgross.jpg




Jo nee ist klar, was im game lauft machen die Jugendlichen ohne zu überlegen nach und wow ist auch der einzige einfluss für minderjärige der Alkoholexesse und gewalt verharmlost.
-.-


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hattes das thema je ein niveau??



Das Thema hatte ein Niveau, dass ich bisher in einem Online-Forum eigentlich noch nie gesehen habe, das war richtig klasse zu diskutieren gestern Abend (ca. Seiten 15- 23 oder so)


----------



## xXSeelordXx (6. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> *auf dem Schwutz*
> nu habt ihr mich noch einmal dazu bekommen...
> Junge du bist 13!!! 13!!!! 13!!!!! Ich lass mir doch nicht von einem 13 jährigen Kind -welches grade frisch von Mamas Zitze kommt und grade gelernt hat, sich alleine den Arsch abzuwischen- sagen, dass ich dümmer bin als du.
> Dir gehts echt nicht mehr gut.



Kipp uns fei hier nich um xD
kann sonem alten Eisen schonmal passiern XDDDD

übrigends ich bin 16 =DDD ich bin 16!!! 16!!!! 16!!!!!
richtig =D

komm jetzt flame mich oder meine Mutter xD go ^^


----------



## clooney (6. Oktober 2009)

Und was soll es bringen? Nochmehr Kids in Counterstrike? In andren MMO´s?
Mal ehrlich, so ein "Schnellschuss" geht ganz leicht nach hinten los. Oder denkt ihr wirklich das übel wäre besiegt wenn WoW einen FSK18 Sticker trägt? 
Ich sag es mal so.. 
lieber habe ich perspektivlose Jugendliche im Spiel als pöbelnd, betrunken oder whatever auf der Straße. 

(perspektivlos deshalb, weil wowspieler laut Politikern sowieso alle der soziale Abschaum sind).

Aber hey.. 

wir haben eine super Regierung die wichtige soziale Punkte wie Bildungsetat kürzen, Kündigungsschutz abschaffen und wieder zurück in ein marodes System wollen. 
Ein hoch auf den zukünftigen Außenminister vom andren Ufer der sich des Englischen verweigert! Ich freue mich schon auf Gespräche von ihn mit den Palästinensern - eine solche Persönlichkeit haben wir doch zwischen den Fronten gerade gebraucht. 

Vielen Dank an den TE der seinen Teil zur kommenden sozialen Kälte im Land beigetragen hat und anbei noch ein wenig die Trommel seiner fav. Partei wirbeln konnte!


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Da sich hier langsam wiederholende Argumente melden fass ich ma zusammen:

Wir finden den TE doof.

Ein Kiddie kann auch 35 sein. 

Und die Eltern sind schuld das die Kinder den ganzen Tag ab PC sitzen.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Leute bleibt bitte sachlich und lasst die Flames flames sein und hackt nicht drauf rum.

Falss ihr es nicht gemerkt habt ist dieser Thread unter Dauerkontrolle unserer Mods (zum Glück)


----------



## neo1986 (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Da sich hier langsam wiederholende Argumente melden fass ich ma zusammen:
> 
> Wir finden den TE doof.
> 
> ...


Und kinder fangen an zu drinken weil es in wow ein oktoberfest gibt.


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Und kinder fangen an zu drinken weil es in wow ein oktoberfest gibt.



Und versuchen dann 65Meter zu fallen damit sie ein Erfolg bekommen oO


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Und bevor mich wieder jemand Kiddie "schimpft" JA VERDAMMT NOCH MAL, ich bin noch ein Jugendlicher, ein Kind, wie ihr es wollt.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Clooney streich bitte die Äußerung mit anderem Ufer ist ein bißchen naja die sexualität hat nix damit zu tun.

aber er hat mit seiner Sache nicht ganz Unrecht wenn ein deutscher Reporter in den USA die Fragen auf deutsch stellen würde hätte er andere Probleme


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich glaube in diesem Thread bin Ich noch derjenige, bei dem man am meisten versucht hat Ihn zu beleidigen oder hast Du etwa nicht alles gelesen ?



Im Deutschen schreibt man - im Unterschied zum Englischen - "ich" klein. 

Im übrigen hast Du mit Deiner Feststellung durchaus recht, dass es Kinder und Jugendliche gibt, die zuviel Zeit am Computer verbringen und ihre sonstigen Verpflichtungen (Schule, Ausbildung) und sozialen Kontakte vernachlässigen.

Nun ist es aber meiner Überzeugung nach nicht so, dass alle Kinder und Jugendlichen, die WoW spielen, dies im Übermaß tun, im Gegenteil bin ich der Ansicht, dass dies die Minderheit sein dürfte.

Ferner werden auch nicht alle das RL vernachlässigenden Jugendlichen WoW spielen, auch da dürfte es noch dutzende andere Spiele geben.

Nun wäre es ja denkbar, sich im sozialen Bereich zu engagieren, um den betroffenen Kindern zu helfen. Es gibt da bestimmt Organisationen, die sich dieser Aufgabe widmen. Wie Du angemerkt hast, bist Du sehr beschäftigt, so dass dir die Zeit fehlen mag für so ein Engagement. Wie Du aber hast durchblicken lassen, erlaubt Dir Deine finanzielle Situation, Dir Deinen Lebensstil ansprechend zu gestalten.

Es wäre also denkbar, dass Du eine soziale Organisation, die in derartigen Situationen zu helfen versucht, finanziell unterstützt. Statt dessen frohlockst Du, dass die staatliche Autorität die Vorschriftenkeule schwingt und ein Problem nur scheinbar löst, tatsächlich aber verdrängt. 

Dass das zum Flamen verleitet, kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

clooney schrieb:


> Und was soll es bringen? Nochmehr Kids in Counterstrike? In andren MMO´s?
> Mal ehrlich, so ein "Schnellschuss" geht ganz leicht nach hinten los. Oder denkt ihr wirklich das übel wäre besiegt wenn WoW einen FSK18 Sticker trägt?
> Ich sag es mal so..
> lieber habe ich perspektivlose Jugendliche im Spiel als pöbelnd, betrunken oder whatever auf der Straße.
> ...



Und genau da liegt der Punkt, an dem man ansetzen müsste in der Politik. Die Bildung. Ohne Bildung und PErspektiven gerät man in eine Gesellschaft wie diese momentan ist, schafft man wiederum bessere Perspektiven und wirklich gleiche Chancen für alle (Geld spielt eine zu wichtige Rolle in der gesamten Bildung, wie gestern Abend mal diskutiert wurde), so würde sich im Land einiges tun:
Die Jugendlichen hätten wieder Ansporn, sie würden wohl weniger zur Gewalt greifen, die auch durch den Leistungsdruck entsteht.

=> Es sähe für unsere Zukunft besser aus. Die Wirtschaft Deutschlands wäre gesichert, die Jugendlichen würden wohl nicht mehr so viel saufen und perspektivlos rumlungern.

=> Bildung ist wohl momentan der wichtigste Punkt der Politik!


----------



## Rodü_92 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also kann mal pls wer das threat schließen nervt langsam nur noch. Und wenn die Politiker weiterhin meinen, dass WOW Spieler nur Assos sind, dann werde ich mal nen netten Brief an sie schreiben, auch wenn es nichts bringen wird, weil sowas ist Rufmord und das dürfen nicht mal die Politiker.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Leider. War ne schöne Diskussion, die fast nur noch in Flames ausartet
> 
> Und an den lieben TE: durchsuch den Thread. Hier sind gute 20 Seiten voll guter Argumente. Einfach mal auf den Seiten 15-22 gucken, da wurden schöne Dinge gepostet
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine Argumente die gegen eine WoW Altersfreigabe ab 18 gehen. 
Alles was man hier an "Gegenargumenten" zu lesen bekommt sind Abschweifungen vom Kernthema in Richtung:
Politik, Jugendkriminalität, Alkohol, Drogen, Sozialen und finanziellen Mißständen in Familien, inkompetente Politiker,Lehrer,Busfahrer, Tanzlehrer, horrende Vereinskosten, Schliessungen von Jugendzentren etc etc.
Der Thread ist durchaus interessant und informativ keine Frage, er wurde ja auch von mir losgetreten aber leider wird aber völlig ignoriert 
um was es eigentlich geht : Jugendliche ( nicht alle aber sehr viele ) vergeuden den Grossteil Ihrer Freizeit mit einem MMOs welches Ihre vollste Aufmerksamkeit und Zeit erfordert.


----------



## Rodü_92 (6. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt aber auch keine Agumente für eine Altersbeschränkung. Alles, worauf du rumreitest, sind deine Studien. Wenn du wegen einigen Sachen, die die Politiker begründen, für eine Altersbeschränkung sind, dir anguckst, müssten die Altersbeschränkungen sehr viele Spiele bedacht werden.


----------



## Lokibu (6. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Char ist ein richtiger Alkoholiker. Ein Faß pro Tag ist gar nichts. Und vor jedem Raid immer noch ein Bier hinterher.

Also als ich WOW noch nicht kannte, war ich auch öfters besoffen auf Parties. Und gedanken über Alkoholkonsum habe ich mir keine gemacht. Soweit ich weiß, hat auch keiner meiner Kumpels WOW gezogt. Aber gesoffen haben wir wie ein Loch. ALso es ist volkommen wurscht ob es WOW gibt oder nicht. Zum saufen wird man auf jeder Partie verleitet. Schon mit 12 versucht man Cool zu sein mit einem Bier in der Hand, besonders wenn es verboten ist. WOW hat da keinen Einfluss drauf. Alkohol wird schon durch die Medien verharmlost.


----------



## clooney (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Clooney streich bitte die Äußerung mit anderem Ufer ist ein bißchen naja die sexualität hat nix damit zu tun.
> 
> aber er hat mit seiner Sache nicht ganz Unrecht wenn ein deutscher Reporter in den USA die Fragen auf deutsch stellen würde hätte er andere Probleme




Wer sich als junger, dynamischer und souveräner künfitger Außenminister präsentieren will hat nicht so verdrossen zu sein! Wenn er schon keine Weltsprache kann (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) löst man solche Probleme mit einer Einfachen Bitte zur Übersetzung. Prost mahlzeit im Ausland!

Was hat mit vom andren Ufer mit Sexismus zu tun? Homosexuell klingt für mich sexistischer (da zu ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Er ist stolz darauf - also kann man ihn ja auch als solchen bezeichnen. 
Ob es in Gesprächen mit anderen, konservativen Ländern vom Vorteil ist einen solchen Vertreter zu haben stelle ich damit in Frage.


----------



## Destructix (6. Oktober 2009)

So lange unter 18 jährige Zugang zum Oktoberfest erhalten, wo sie selber Zeugen werden wie diese sogenannten Spitzenpolitiker und Vorbildfunktionen sich die Kanne geben. sollten die echt mal die Klappe halten.

Jahr für Jahr kommt das Oktoberfest ins Fernsehen wo man es Live und in Farbe bekommt wie sich die Leute danach auskotzen.

Wow fördert die Gewalt ? Wer verbietet den endlich mal das Vormittagsprogramm, wo in Mangaserien sich die Figuren die Grütze aus dem Kopf hauen ?! Gerichtsshows wo mehr Kraftausdrücke gesendet werden als beim Wrestling.
Serien wo Kindern den modernen Hahnen,- Stierkampf vorgesetzt bekommen und es nett Pokemon genannt wird. Wo ist da eigentlich der Tierschutz der die Sendung verbieten sollte ? Was Super Mario mit den Schildkröten anstellt....

Wo sollen Kinder den draußen Spielen ? Auf dem Spielplatz mit einem ( 1 ) Klettergerüst wo Junkies sich die Nadel setzen ? Auf dem Fußballplatz der eher einem Acker gleich kommt ? Alles direkt vor meiner Tür....

Dann die Kinderfeindlichen Erwachsenen die Anzeige wegen Lärmbelästigung stellen... 20:01 Uhr.

Kinder sollen in Vereine ? Die meist für Hartz4 Empfänger nicht bezahlbar sind.
Vereine die über Spenden und Sponsoren arbeiten können ihre Räume nicht mal mehr renovieren weil die Kohle hinten und vorne nicht reicht. Kalte Umkleideräume und vergammelte Klo´s wo kein Politiker sich draufsetzen würde.

Die Kinder die ich in letzter Zeit draußen sehe, kennen Wow nicht mal. Die saufen, klauen und haben Null Bock auf Schule weil sie in den Kopf gehämmert bekommen das aus ihnen nix wird weil sie aus Finanzschwächeren Kreisen kommen.

Auf diesen Pfeiffer gebe ich echt gar nix.

11 Millionen Spieler... wieviele sind das in Europa ? Wieviele in Deutschland ? Wieviel davon sind konkret unter 18 und fett, faul und scheiße in der Schule ?

Der hat was an der Klatsche der Pfeiffer. Ein Verbot oder ab 18 bringt genau Null Lösung.


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Argumente die gegen eine WoW Altersfreigabe ab 18 gehen.
> Alles was man hier an "Gegenargumenten" zu lesen bekommt sind Abschweifungen vom Kernthema in Richtung:
> Politik, Jugendkriminalität, Alkohol, Drogen, Sozialen und finanziellen Mißständen in Familien, inkompetente Politiker,Lehrer,Busfahrer, Tanzlehrer, horrende Vereinskosten, Schliessungen von Jugendzentren etc etc.
> Der Thread ist durchaus interessant und informativ keine Frage, er wurde ja auch von mir losgetreten aber leider wird aber völlig ignoriert
> um was es eigentlich geht : Jugendliche ( nicht alle aber sehr viele ) vergeuden den Grossteil Ihrer Freizeit mit einem MMOs welches Ihre vollste Aufmerksamkeit und Zeit erfordert.



Das wird ignoriert? Durch das Kernthema entstehen die vielen Ausschweifungen auf Themen wie Alkohol, Drogen, Jugendkriminalität usw., da wir uns Gedanken machen - und das sind deiner Meinung nach andere Themen, die nichts mit dem von dir losgetretenen zu tun haben? Das seh ich aber anders.

Du sagst, dass die Kinder nicht mehr draußen sind in deinem Anfangspost. Wenn wir über DInge wie horrende Vereinskosten diskutieren, diskutieren wir ja wohl über die Freizeitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten eines Jugendlichen heutzutage, oder nicht?

Du sagst, dass mangelnde Bildung mit WoW zu tun hat. Hier wird diskutiert, dass WoW kein Faktor mangelnder Bildung seien muss, sonder auch z.B. Englisch-Kenntnisse oder auch Tastaturschreibfähigkeiten fördert, die wohl auch zur Bildung gehören. 

Du sagst, dass die Jugend bald wieder mehr Zeit für Sport u.ä. haben würde. Hätte sie das? Vllt. gehen die Jugendlichen dann auch eher saufen, lungern rum, pöbeln Leute an oder werden gewalttätig, da sie nichts zu tun haben.

Du bezeichnest WoW als realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung. Genauso sind Bücher, Comics u.ä. "realitätsfremd".


----------



## Lokibu (6. Oktober 2009)

Destructix... nicht umsonst zählt Deutschland als eines der kinderfeindlichste Länder. Zumindest war das bislang so.


----------



## Kamikiri (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe mich nun extra hier angemeldet um auf diesen absolut Sinnlosen Thread zu antworten.

Lieber Ersteller, 

1.WoW ist ein Spiel und keine Sucht, nur das spielen kann durch den Menschen der am PC sitzt zur Sucht werden. 

2. Frage ich mich warum sie das auf einer Communityseite für Online-Spiele posten, hier werden sie die wenigsten Anhänger finden. 

3. Stellen sie sich mal vor es würde nun jemand sich durch Ihren Thread entschliessen seine "Realität" die sie versuchen zu vernichten, sein "LEBEN" wegzunehmen, mit allen mitteln zu verteidigen! ---> Dann würde ich langsam Angst bekommen!!!! und hoffen das er in seiner Kindheit nur Sandburgen gebaut und niemals Cowboy und Indianer gespielt hat. Denn das ist der erste Kontakt mit Waffen. und nun stellen sie sich diese Kombination vor wenn dieser Mensch noch vor ein paar Tagen Rambo (geiler Film) gesehen hat, und sich die szenen eingeprägt hat so das er nun mit einen Messer umgehen kann-----> Ich hätte echt Angst! dass dieser Mensch nicht herausfindet wer hinter den Namen hockt. Ich druecke Ihnen die Daumen. 

4. WoW CS CSS COD und wie sie alle heissen sind klasse Computerspiele, wenn die Menschen vor den PC mit den Spiel nicht umgehen können liegt das nicht am Spiel!

5. Sind genau solche Personen wie SIE, Grund dafür das Menschen sich noch mehr in den PC verstecken weil sie im RL mit solchen Personen einfach nichts zu tun haben wollen. Intollerant mehr sage ich net! Vielleicht sind sie Fussbalfan und nun stellen sie sich mal vor alle  PC spieler dieser Welt würde n weltweit fordern Fussball zu verbieten........ wer hätte da wohl die stärkere Community?????
Dies wird aber niemals vorkommen, weil PC spieler wie es wohl aussieht tolleranter sind als manche andere Bewohner dieser Erde! Außerdem sind viel zuviele von den Gamern selbst Mitglied in Vereinen etc.

6.Sie wollen die Jugend/Gamern ein Spiel nehmen? Gibt es für sie keine ander Möglichkeiten die WElt bzw Deutschland zu ändern? Versuchen sie mal Spielplätze in Ihrer Gemeinde Stadt etc zu beantragen, wenn diese Abgelehnt werden, laden sie doch alle Kidner ihrer Strasse zu sich in WOhnzimmer ein udn spielen mit Ihnen Mensch ärgere dich nicht. Vesuchen sie mal am Morgen in den Schulen Pausebrote zu verteilen.... oder wenn sie ein Unternehmer sind schaffen sie Lehrstellen... stellen sie junge leute ein fördern sie..... nicht nur gute Leute wollen und nichts dafür tun. Sie wollen Kinder Jugendliche die spielen die raus gehen?  Dann fordern sie doch mal PERSPEKTIVEN in unserem LAND ... 13 Jahre Schule und dann Uni ----- 15 Jahre später trotzdem Arbeitslos? Sollen die Jugendlichen draussen sitzen und scheisse baun? Sollen sie vor Ihren Haus auf einer befahrenen Strasse mitten im Arbeiztsverkehr Fussball spielen ?  

7. Lassen sie sich solche sachen erst einmal durch den Kopf gehen, bevor sie solche Threads eröffnen! Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten, TIP von mir!!! 

 So nun zu mir dies ist meine Meinung und hinter dieser stehe ich, ich bin 27 Jahre alt, spiele seit dem das ich 13 bin PC Konsolen etc spiele Fussball bin in der FFW, Jugendbeauftragter im Verein, Ausserdem verantalter von LAN partys, Zeltlagern uvm. Hauptberuflich bin ich im Mediengewerbe, habe ne Frau ne Wohnung ein Auto und 2 Brüder die beiden zoggn. Ich weiss was ich hier Poste im Gegenteil des ERstellers ich bin mit der Materie vertraut ich kenne alle Seiten. Aber nur weil ich einen Bericht lese von irgendeinen  PROF DR MED wurst ändere ich diese Meinung nicht weil ich weiss das Jugendliche und Kinder in unseren Land keine Perspektiven haben, und ja zum Henker dann ist es mir ehrlich gesagt lieber sie sitzen vorm PC bevor sie rausgehen Randalieren Schlägern Scheisse baun. Oder in diese Gefahren gebracht werden. Ich habe keine Ahnung wer was wo sie sind, und vorallem was sie an einen Dienstag Nachmittag veranlasst in einer Gamer Community so einen Thread zu erstellen? 

LANGEWEILE??? 
ARBEITSLOS??? hat ein Gamer wohl ihre stelle bekommen???
FRAU WEG???? In Mulgore nen Taure gefunden? Oder im CS nen knallharten Draufgänger?
SUCHEN SIE STREIT???? 
WOllen sie Menschen aus der REserve locken? 
Was in GOTTES NAMEN haben die Gamer ihnen getan? 

Jeder darf seine Meinung haben und eine andere verteten aber 99% der Poster hier verteten ihre Meinung und bauen nicht auf irgendeinen Bericht auf. Vielleicht hat ihnen ja der Bericht gesagt wer schuld an allen ist aber nun die Frage---WER LÄSST SICH nun MEHR von MEDIEN Beinflussen? 

LG Kamikiri

P.s Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten, dies kann in Rage passieren!

edit: VOTE 4 CLOSE


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2009)

Wär mir übrigens neu,dass WoW vollste Zeit benötigt.

Kenne einige aus meinen Verwandtenkreis,welche selbst zwischn 12 und 16 Jahre alt sind und sich vollstens unter Kontrolle haben. Sie Spielen evtl 1 Stunde unter der Woche. Außerdem kann ein MMO,ob du es glaubst oder auch nicht, auch Lehrreich sein.

Als ich einige Zeit z.B ein englischsprachiges MMO gespielt hatte,verbesserte sich in der Schulzeit meine Englisch-Note auch sehr Positiv.
Als Theory-Crafter könnte man warscheinlich auch an mathematischen Kenntnissen dazugewinnen.

Und du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass die Kinder wirklich lernen würden,wenn sie kein WoW bzw allgemein kein PC/Laptop hätten.
Kenn ich selber,selbst wenn ich mich nicht an dem PC beschäftigte ,hatte ich entweder Bücher gelesen oder einfach Faul rumgelegen. Oder war halt mit Freunden draußen.

Lernen tut man in der Schule oder während der Hausaufgaben, oder kurz vor einer Arbeit. 
Die wenigstens tuhen es einfach so.


Und @Illarthan
An deinen Sarkasmus vor paar Seiten..

Joa,merk ich auch gerade,war davor nur nicht richtig Wach oder so^^


----------



## clooney (6. Oktober 2009)

Kamikiri schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich nun extra hier angemeldet um auf diesen absolut Sinnlosen Thread zu antworten.
> 
> Lieber Ersteller,
> 
> ...



101%ig signed


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

clooney schrieb:


> Wer sich als junger, dynamischer und souveräner künfitger Außenminister präsentieren will hat nicht so verdrossen zu sein! Wenn er schon keine Weltsprache kann (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) löst man solche Probleme mit einer Einfachen Bitte zur Übersetzung. Prost mahlzeit im Ausland!
> 
> Was hat mit vom andren Ufer mit Sexismus zu tun? Homosexuell klingt für mich sexistischer (da zu ernst
> 
> ...



Mooooment, hier solltest du auf die Bremse treten. Du willst also Leute, die eine andere sexuelle Neigung haben, keine Jobs in der Politik ausüben lassen.. jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Hast du einen an der Klatsche?
Er ist schwul, und weiter? Wenn es die anderen stört, ist das wohl ihr Problem. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem Schwulen und einem Heterosexuellen ist: Der Schwule steht auf Schw*nze, der Heterosexuelle auf M*schis - und gibts noch einen Unterschied? NEIN. Er ist genauso ein Mensch wie jeder andere hier, nur weil er zeigt, wie er ist, wozu es in dieser Gesellschaft leider Mut braucht, soll er bestraft werden? Denk mal ein bisschen drüber nach, so eine Einstellung geht gar nicht. Das ist nichts als der Anfang rassistischer Gedanken gegen Homosexuelle.

&#8364;: @Kimikir: Schöner Post, genauso ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber der Thread ist nicht sinnlos, da er sich viel weiter entwickelt hat, als der TE das wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> um was es eigentlich geht : Jugendliche ( nicht alle aber sehr viele ) vergeuden den Grossteil Ihrer Freizeit mit einem MMOs welches Ihre vollste Aufmerksamkeit und Zeit erfordert.



a) Woher weißt Du, dass es sehr viele sind, und wie viele sind eigentlich "sehr viele"? 

b) Wie viele Jugendliche vergeuden den Großteil ihrer Freizeit mit Fernsehen? Sind dies mehr als die WoW Spieler? Wenn ja: sollte dann nicht zuerst das Fernsehen mit einer Altersbeschränkung versehen werden?

c) Spielen die Jugendlichen nur WoW oder auch andere MMOs? Wenn letzteres: Warum soll diese Altersbeschränkung dann nur für WoW in Kraft treten? Warum tritt Prof. Pfeiffer nicht mit der gleichen Vehemenz gegen WAR, Aion, Guild Wars, ... auf?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Argumente die gegen eine WoW Altersfreigabe ab 18 gehen.
> Alles was man hier an "Gegenargumenten" zu lesen bekommt sind Abschweifungen vom Kernthema in Richtung:
> Politik, Jugendkriminalität, Alkohol, Drogen, Sozialen und finanziellen Mißständen in Familien, inkompetente Politiker,Lehrer,Busfahrer, Tanzlehrer, horrende Vereinskosten, Schliessungen von Jugendzentren etc etc.
> Der Thread ist durchaus interessant und informativ keine Frage, er wurde ja auch von mir losgetreten aber leider wird aber völlig ignoriert
> um was es eigentlich geht : Jugendliche ( nicht alle aber sehr viele ) vergeuden den Grossteil Ihrer Freizeit mit einem MMOs welches Ihre vollste Aufmerksamkeit und Zeit erfordert.



Deine sogenannten Abschweifungen sind die Gegenargumente da diese nicht mehr Als Freizeitbeschäftigungen zur Verfügung stehen.

MMOs sind eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die nach den Hausaufgaben u Lernen erfolgen soll da sind wir einer Meinung. Und es ist der Zeitgeist der die Freizeitbeschäftigungen macht vor 15 Jahren galten Computerfreaks als Nerds, Skateboards und Inlineskater waren die beschäftigung o Konsolenspiele ala Gameboy. 

Und wenn du dir die Eula/AGBs mal genau angeschaut hättest würdest du wissen das man 18 sein muß um einen Account zu erstellen.

Hier muß eine Aufklärung der Eltern her aber diese (zum Großteil) haben andere Probleme als sich mit sowas auseinander zu setzten.

Und was anderes glaubst du wirklich das alle Kinder u Jugendlichen von 12-18 WoW spielen das wäre eine Riesenmenge. Ich behaupte nur 100-200 Kinder in dem Alter haben die Probleme die du Ansprichst. Aber über 120 000 Kinder leben weit unter der Armutsgrenze darum sollte man sich zu erst kümmern.

Statt ein Verbot in Kraft zu setzten sollten die erstmal die Kinderarmut bekämpfen und und und.
und wenn ein Verbot kommt wer kontrolliert es ??? Die Gez


----------



## fraudani (6. Oktober 2009)

Dass WoW nicht der Grund für schlechte Bildung und im Keller hockende Kiddies ist, wurde hier schon oft genug erwähnt. Dazu braucht es keinen weiteren Kommentar.

Trotzdem kann ich es mir leider nicht verkneifen auf die so schön sachlichen Wünsche und Argumente des TE mit einer noch übertriebeneren Darstellung von Gefahren und Forderungen zu reagieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thema: Fußball ... Fußball fördert Gewalt, Alkoholismus und Dummheit. Einige Menschen gehen mit dem Vorsatz zu einem Fußballspiel, dort Alkohol zu trinken und Fans der gegnerischen Mannschaft richtig schön zu vermöbeln. Einige andere gehen hin und lassen sich zumindest die Möglichkeit offen, dort Alkohol zu trinken und irgendeinem Fan der gegnerischen Mannschaft zu vermöbeln. Wieder andere gehen hin, um dort noch mehr Alkohol zu trinken als sie schon in sich haben, um dort einfach irgendwen zu verprügeln. Denn: wo kann man besser eine Schlägerei anzetteln oder an einer teilnehmen, als bei einem Fußballspiel?!
Zuviel Alkohol lässt Hirnzellen absterben, was auf Dauer irgendwie dumm macht. Häufige Schläge auf den Kopf lassen Hirnzellen absterben, was auf Dauer irgendwie dumm macht. Mit dem Vorsatz Alkohol zu trinken und Schlägereien anzuzetteln zu einem Fußballspiel zu gehen ist alleine schon ziemlich dumm. 

Selbst Menschen, die nicht mit derartigen Vorsätzen zum Spiel gehen, sind aufgrund ihrer Begeisterung für Fußball sehr anfällig für Gewalt. Wenn die Situation, die Provokation, anwesende Mitstreiter passen, lassen sich die "Anfälligen" schon mal dazu hinreißen an einer Schlägerei teilzunehmen, obwohl sie das außerhalb des Fußballs sonst nicht tun würden. Bei einigen reicht es nur zur verbalen Gewalt, in dem sie mit wüstesten Beschimpfungen um sich werfen. Das alles spricht nicht besonders für soziale Kompetenz.

Hinzu kommt, dass bereits Kinder und Jugendliche eine extreme Begeisterung für Fußball hegen. Sie haben oft keine anderen Hobbies, umgeben sich nur mit ebenfalls Fußball begeisterten Leuten und vernachlässigen wegen Zugehörigkeit zu einem Verein oft ihre schulischen Leistungen. Dies wirkt sich negativ auf die Bildung aus. Schlecht gebildete Fußball spielende Jugendliche können mit Glück Fußballprofis werden. Sie gehen dann zwar (im Regelfall) nicht für Alkohol und Schlägereien zum Spiel, dennoch neigen sie (wie man an mehreren Profispielern beobachten konnte) dazu, andere Spieler und/oder Fans zu beschimpfen und Gewalt gegen Mitspieler auszuüben. In Interviews kann man dann unter anderem anhand der mangelhaften Aussprache feststellen, dass auch dieser Profi nicht über allzu viel Bildung verfügt. 

Menschen mit schlechter Bildung sind angeblich anfälliger für Alkoholismus und Gewaltbereitschaft. In Verbindung mit der Wirkung, die die Fußballbegeisterung ohnehin schon mit sich bringt, sind schlecht gebildete Fußballfans wandelnde Zeitbomben, die ganz leicht auch außerhalb des Stadions zu Gewaltausbrüchen neigen. 

Daher müssen wir unsere Kinder und unsere Jugend schützen: Fußball erst ab 18, kein Alkoholausschank bei Spielen, Alkoholkontrolle beim Einlass, lebenslange Stadionsperre für Schläger!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_(Hinweis: Da es öfter mal vorkommt, dass einige Leute nicht merken, was ernst gemeinte Beiträge sind und was nicht, schreibe ich es extra noch mal drunter: dies ist nicht ernst gemeint sondern dient lediglich der übertriebenen Darstellung von Schuldzuweisungen und Forderungen.)_


----------



## P@7R!CK (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey zusammen ... Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt schonma erwähnt wurde (keine lust 38 Seiten zu lesen) aber ich z.B. bin 16 spiele sehr gerne World of Warcraft treffe mich jedoch auch viel mit Freunden bin abends viel weg und bin mittlerweile in der 11 Klasse da frage ich mich was alle meinen von wegen WoW verblödet oder World of Warcraft spieler haben kein RL oder sonst was ...
Ich persönlich und viele andere wahrscheinlich auch die noch KEINE 18 sind finde das ziemlich ungerecht und das ist einfach nicht fair wenn man "uns" unter 18 jährigen WoW verbieten würde nur weil so ein paar deppen (sry das ich das jetzt so sage) wirklich von WoW abhängig werden und daher alles stehen und liegen lassen ... was können "wir" die eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben also dafür wir tun nichts und werden dafür bestraft oO ? das kann doch nicht angehen und wenn ich sowas schon lese "Altersfreigabe von WoW in Frage gestellt" oder sonst sowas wie WoW fördert Amokläufe (hab ich auch ma i-wo gehört) das kotzt mich einfach an ... 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und ich hab mich versucht mit meiner Wut auf solche Aussagen zurück zu halten ...
Wenn sich jetzt jemand wegen i-einem Missverständnisses von mir in i-einer hinsicht beleidigt fühlt entschuldige ich mich schonmal im vorraus dafür den das möchte ich nicht bezwecken ich möchte einfach klarstellen das ich das Unfair finden würde wenn man mir und andern die nichts damit zutun haben WoW verbieten würde

Mfg
Patrick

PS.: Wer Fehler findet darf diese behalten !


----------



## Destructix (6. Oktober 2009)

Kamikiri.... du sagst was Politiker und der TE niemals verstehen werden. Voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## clooney (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Mooooment, hier solltest du auf die Bremse treten. Du willst also Leute, die eine andere sexuelle Neigung haben, keine Jobs in der Politik ausüben lassen.. jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: Hast du einen an der Klatsche?
> Er ist schwul, und weiter? Wenn es die anderen stört, ist das wohl ihr Problem. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem Schwulen und einem Heterosexuellen ist: Der Schwule steht auf Schw*nze, der Heterosexuelle auf M*schis - und gibts noch einen Unterschied? NEIN. Er ist genauso ein Mensch wie jeder andere hier, nur weil er zeigt, wie er ist, wozu es in dieser Gesellschaft leider Mut braucht, soll er bestraft werden? Denk mal ein bisschen drüber nach, so eine Einstellung geht gar nicht. Das ist nichts als der Anfang rassistischer Gedanken gegen Homosexuelle.




Falsch verstanden.. 

habe selber genug "schwule" freunde und komme bestens mit ihnen aus. Es geht hierbei lediglich um das i-tüpfelchen basierend auf der Verweigerung des englischen. In Frage stelle ich nicht seine sexuelle Neigung sondern die Wirkung die diese Neigung in einigen Ländern hervorrufen KÖNNTE ! Was ist an der Aussage falsch, dass in manchen Ländern "schwulen"-hass gang und geben ist? Aufgrund dieser Punkte die Projektion auf kommende Gespräche mit dem Ausland und welche Nachteile entstehen könnten. 

E: Du hast recht, dass ich gegen Ihn als Außenminister bin - aber das hat nicht mit Ihn als Person zutun sondern mit der Partei und deren Inhalt dahinter. Und wo ist der rassistische Gedanke? Für mich kommt niemand der FDP als Außenminister in Frage - ganz egal welche Vorlieben er im Privatleben hat..

Aber danke, dass du mich als rassistisch hinstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikiri (6. Oktober 2009)

mit den Sinnlosen Thread war eigentlich der Ursprungstext gemeint. Was sich mittlerweile daraus ergeben hat zeigt doch wohl das viele Gamer und  Menschen trotz zoggn ihre Meinung vertreten können. Und isch mehr oder weniger nicht aggresiv dazu Stellung nehmen können. Das finde ich klasse
p.s danke das idr mien Post gefällt! XD


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

clooney schrieb:


> Falsch verstanden..
> 
> habe selber genug "schwule" freunde und komme bestens mit ihnen aus. Es geht hierbei lediglich um das i-tüpfelchen basierend auf der Verweigerung des englischen. In Frage stelle ich nicht seine sexuelle Neigung sondern die Wirkung die diese Neigung in einigen Ländern hervorrufen KÖNNTE ! Was ist an der Aussage falsch, dass in manchen Ländern "schwulen"-hass gang und geben ist? Aufgrund dieser Punkte die Projektion auf kommende Gespräche mit dem Ausland und welche Nachteile entstehen könnten.



Ok, es stimmt, dass Schwulenhass bei manchen Gang und Gebe ist, aber normalerweise nicht in einer Politik. Und sollte das der Fall sein: ich bin froh, wenn die deutsche Politik KEINE Beziehungen zu Staaten aufbaut, die schwulenfeindlich sind. Von dem her finde ich es nicht schlimm, eher gut, wenn man es auf dieses Beispiel bezieht, einen Homosexuellen in z.B. der Außerpolitik zu haben.


----------



## Kamikiri (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Clooney dein 101 % signed...... nun ja ich bin gezeichnet auf jedenfall durch intollerante Menschen!


----------



## Dufurius (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Argumente die gegen eine WoW Altersfreigabe ab 18 gehen.
> Alles was man hier an "Gegenargumenten" zu lesen bekommt sind Abschweifungen vom Kernthema in Richtung:
> Politik, Jugendkriminalität, Alkohol, Drogen, Sozialen und finanziellen Mißständen in Familien, inkompetente Politiker,Lehrer,Busfahrer, Tanzlehrer, horrende Vereinskosten, Schliessungen von Jugendzentren etc etc.
> Der Thread ist durchaus interessant und informativ keine Frage, er wurde ja auch von mir losgetreten aber leider wird aber völlig ignoriert
> um was es eigentlich geht : Jugendliche ( nicht alle aber sehr viele ) vergeuden den Grossteil Ihrer Freizeit mit einem MMOs welches Ihre vollste Aufmerksamkeit und Zeit erfordert.



Es spricht auch nichts dagegen dass man dich samt deinem ganzen Thread in die Müllverbrennungsanlage wirft. Außer natürlich das Menschen bzw. Deutsche Recht. Aber wenn interessiert das schon.

Ironie off.


----------



## Jesbi (6. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ist es meine Angewohnheit, ein Thema zu dem ich antworte auch komplett zu lesen, aber das ist es wirklich nicht wert.

Wenn unsere neue Bundesregierung nicht besseres zutun hat, dann kann es nur sehr steil Berg ab gehen.

Nicht WoW oder sonst irgendein Game hat Schuld daran, wenn der Nachwuchs schlechte Noten schreibt.
Dann schon eher die Eltern, die lieber selber WoW zocken, wie ihren Kindern mal ein Buch vorzulesen, um damit deren Interesse für Bücher zu wecken.

Wenn unsere Bundesregierung was tun will, soll Sie die Milliarden die Sie in Berlin für irgendwelche Gebäude verballert oder sich in ihre eigenen Taschen steckt, in mehr Lehrkräfte und zeitgemäßes Lehrmaterial investieren.

Jugendlichen eine Perspektive geben und für Ausbildungsplätze sorgen wäre auch ne tolle Idee, aber lasst gut sein, schleppt die Koffer voller Geld weiter ins Ausland, gibt ja noch nicht genug deutsche Kinder die von der Tafel ernährt werden müssen.

Deutsche Politiker, ich könnt echt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die rege Teilnahme an meinem TopThema. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen wieder.


----------



## clooney (6. Oktober 2009)

Kamikiri schrieb:


> @ Clooney dein 101 % signed...... nun ja ich bin gezeichnet auf jedenfall durch intollerante Menschen!



Ich finde es schön zu Urteilen wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Du hast anscheinend auch nicht verstanden auf was ich hinaus will


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Danke für die rege Teilnahme an meinem TopThema. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen wieder.



ICh warte noch auf eine Antwort von mir auf den Post, mit dem ich deine Aussage der "nicht vorhandenen Argumente" abgelegt habe.. auf auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikiri (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Volcrom ich verstehe dien Ursprungsgedanke deines Threads, nur etwas zu sagen was im Endeffekt alle wissen ohne eine reale Alternative bieten zu können bzw keine ALternative anzubieten ist auch net gut! 

Besser ist dir zusammen mit Gamern dich an einen Tisch zu setzen und reden. Dann wirst du sie verstehen und vielleicht schafft ihr auch ein gutes Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen. Aber sagen das der Eimer ein Loch hat ohne ne Idee es zu stopfen.. bringt nun  mal die Gefahr mit das man eine Meinung mit der eigenen Wahrnehmung koppelt und daraus wieder erstellen die User Ihre Threads! 

Vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen ein Trhead zu erstellen wie z.b. 

Warum spielt ihr WoW und geht nicht lieber raus?  Da häätest du schneller deine Antworten bekommen und das Thema wäre gar nicht so hochgespielt geworden.


@ CLooney: Sry hatte es am Anfang verkehrt aufgenommen... Danke nochmals ^^ Das ist weil mich das Thema einfach so mitreisst


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> ICh warte noch auf eine Antwort von mir auf den Post, mit dem ich deine Aussage der "nicht vorhandenen Argumente" abgelegt habe.. auf auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass missliebige Posts ignoriert werden, befürchte ich, dass du vergebens warten wirst. Mein Eindruck ist, dass dieser Thread eher der Steigerung des Selbstwertgefühls dienen soll. Anscheinend treten hier die Anzahl Hits und Anzahl Posts an die Stelle von DPS, denn "DPS fahren" (warum wird heutzutage eigentlich alles "gefahren"?) ist ja mittlerweile nicht mehr so schwer.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt Taff schauen


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Jetzt Taff schauen



Was kommt da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Danke für die rege Teilnahme an meinem TopThema. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen wieder.



wow wie kann man nur so stark zugeben dass man nur aufmerksamkeit sucht?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Was kommt da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kids die scheiße bauen aber kein WoW spielen geht allgemein um Kids sry Teenager


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> wow wie kann man nur so stark zugeben dass man nur aufmerksamkeit sucht?



Eventuell Ignoranz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So, ich bin dann wieder weg, genug diskutiert erstmal, hab ja noch andere Dinge zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*winke*


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

geht um teenager allgemein


----------



## Segojan (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> wow wie kann man nur so stark zugeben dass man nur aufmerksamkeit sucht?



Das Schlimme ist ja, dass die meisten hier an der Aufmerksamkeit vorbei tatsächlich über das Thema diskutieren... (Also: Für mich ist es nicht schlimm, aber es war anscheinend nicht beabsichtigt.)


----------



## Warranty (6. Oktober 2009)

dann würde es doch nur noch mehr hartz VI empfänger geben, finde ich !


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> c) Spielen die Jugendlichen nur WoW oder auch andere MMOs? Wenn letzteres: Warum soll diese Altersbeschränkung dann nur für WoW in Kraft treten? Warum tritt Prof. Pfeiffer nicht mit der gleichen Vehemenz gegen WAR, Aion, Guild Wars, ... auf?


 Comicfiguren sind einfach das härteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celivar (6. Oktober 2009)

Rofllol. WoW ab 18.
Es wird sich nur gering was ändern, da die ganzen unter 18 WoWler sich ein anderes MMO suchen werden bis Sie 18 sind. Dann spielen Sie wieder WoW.

Außerdem wird Blizzard zu 100% Klagen.


----------



## Fusssi (6. Oktober 2009)

Warranty schrieb:


> dann würde es doch nur noch mehr hartz VI empfänger geben, finde ich !



Was ist Hartz 6?


----------



## Treni (6. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Was ist Hartz 6?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (6. Oktober 2009)

Eine Altersfreigabe ab 18 für ein Spiel wie WoW ist vollkommener Schwachsinn. Ich spreche deshalb von einem Spiel *wie *WoW, da es mir gänzlich von jedem Sinn befreit vorkommt, dass *nur *WoW und nicht auch andere ähnliche Spiele mit einer Altereseinschränkung versehen werden. 

Und hat diese Alterseinschränkung, die scheinbar mit geistiger Einschränkung im Bezug auf ideenloser Freizeitaktivität zusammenhängt, irgenteinen Grund? Sucht? Erhöhtes Suchtpotential? Dass ich nicht lache! Ich betone und wiederhole an dieser Stelle, dass ein Suchtverrhalten nicht auf ein einzelnes Spiel beziehbar ist, sondern eher auf die gesamten Spiele - auf ALLE Spiele. Schließlich ist Tabak ab 18 und nicht nur spezielle Marken von denen man glaubt sie seien besonders "interessant" für den Verbraucher.

Oder glaubst Du wirklich, dass WoW mit einem dicken "18"-Stempel versehen werde und nur deshalb die Jugend sich andere Hobbys zulegen würde? Falsch! Die meisten betroffenen Spieler würden auf ein anderes Spiel umsteigen.

Bringt man das ganze noch mit der Pfeife von Prof. Christian Pfeiffer in Verbindung, dann macht dein Meinungsbild schon etwas mehr Sinn, zumindest etwas mehr, wenn man sich in den Hohlraum zwischen den Ohren von Pfeiffer setzt. Schließlich seien wir Gamer im allgemeinen und WoW-Spieler im besonderen doch alle suizid-gefährdete Attentäter. 

Wolle man WoW auf Grund eines Suchtfaktors alterseinschränken, so müsste man vorher vielleicht mal überlegen, wie man dies überwachen soll; es gibt schließlich etliche Jugendliche, die trotz des Verbots vor ihrem 18. Lebensjahr rauchen.

Doch noch einmal zurück zu der Pfeife namens Pfeiffer. Ich sage nur "Gewalt". WoW, so sollen wir einsehen, sei neben dem Suchtpotential auch extrem gewaltfördend. An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne mal ein Zitat von Bushido einfügen, welches ich ihm übrigens sehr hoch anrechne: 

*"Wenn die Leute eine gesunde Einstellung zum  Leben haben, dann werden sie weder durch Marylin Manson, noch durch  Bushido, noch durch World of Warcraft und auch nicht durch  Counter-Strike zu Mördern"
*
Womit er vollkommen Recht hat. Es geht hier um ein Spiel! Und in jedem Spiel, so Bushido, geht es daraum andere Spielsteine, Charaktere oder Soldaten zu besiegen. Ob man nun seinen Gegenspieler, welcher für ein Spiel nunmal existieren muss* - *egal ob Mensch oder Maschine, durch dass Einnehmen seiner Spielposition aus dem Speilfeld kickt (wie im Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht) oder ob man ihn durch eine Waffe besiegt, sei egal. Genau das ist der Punkt. Und wenn man einen gesunden Menschenverstand als sein Eigen betrachten kann, dann weiß man auch damit umzugehen.
*
*


----------



## bartman223 (6. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube , dass dies nix wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakgs (6. Oktober 2009)

Herrje, wieder wird das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt. Wenn ich den "kiddies"(dehnbarer Begriff...) WoW wegnehme, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass sie sich plötzlich der Schule oder ihrer Ausbildung widmen. Das beruht auf der irrigen Annahme, dass, ohne Ablenkung, sich jeder automatisch auf seinen Beruf, seine Ausbildung und seine Zukunft fixiert. Es gibt genug andere Möglichkeiten der Beschäftigung, die dann auch in Anspruch genommen werden. Man vereinfacht hier also die Komplexität menschlichen Verhaltens, um den eigenen Standpunkt zu unterstützen.

Ich fordere vielmehr, dass viele Eltern endlich ihren Pflichten nachkommen. Ich selbst bin 22, Student der Informatik und spiele auch WoW. Mir wurde eben bei Zeiten ein vernünftiger Umgang mit Medien beigebracht.
Das "Kreditkarten-Argument" des TE halte ich auch für sehr weit hergeholt. Bereits in der Ausbildung erhält man eine gewöhnliche debit Kreditkarte. Eine prepaid Karte kann noch früher erworben werden. Also, endlich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen und nicht nach dem Staat rufen, ansonsten sollte man sich fragen, ob man wirklich bereit ist Kinder zu erziehen. Denn dazu gehört nunmal viel Zeit und auch ein Interesse an den Hobbies der eigenen Kinder. Ansonsten blieben noch die "nicht" Eltern, die sich für solche Verbote einsetzen. Die Motivation ist mir in dieser Hinsicht dann aber noch unverständlicher, denn wenn man selbst nicht betroffen ist, warum interessiert man sich dafür? Reine Abneigung gegen Spiele? Man sieht eine "verrohende" Jugend? Meine Eltern konnte sich noch sehr gut an die selben Argumente erinnern, als sie Bands wie Metallica gehört haben oder Zeichentrickfilme wie "Captain Future" angesehen haben. Damals wurde einerseits von Experten darauf hingewiesen, dass solche Musik Aggressionen fördert als auch darauf, dass Captain Future zu Fehlbildungen in der Psyche führen würde, aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellung.
Heutzutage bekommt man wesentlich brutaleres auf Bildern in Zeitungen dargestellt. Das wiederum wird aber nicht in Frage gestellt?

Darum: lasst uns eine offene Diskussion führen aber bitte, schaut auch über den Tellerrand hinaus und versucht, euch an frühere Ereignisse zu erinnern.


Ps:
Mir ist klar, dass vielleicht gar keine ernste Diskussion beabsichtigt war. Aber genau das fehlt, eine sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## Braamséry (6. Oktober 2009)

dann hocken die eben vor der Xbox, PS3, dem Fernseher oder lassen sich von den Eltern die Gaming cards kaufen.

Da ich kein WoW mehr spiele (bin 17) würds mich nich sonderlich stören, aba wenn man etwas verbietet is die lust das zu spieln nur größer. Und wenn se damit anfangen müssen sie doch, wenns nach ihnen geht, bei CS etc auch was machen, weil das nach deren meinung (ich teile diese meinung gar nicht) zu amok läufen führen kann.

Und außerdem ist ein Grund von denen ganz klar die Sucht. Aba es wurde mit einem CS-Spieler mal ein Test gemacht (hab leider den Youtube link nimmer) wo vom gutachter gesagt wurde, dass obwohl er 8std am tag spiel in der woche er sich genug zeit für freunde und anderes nimmt und daher nicht als süchtig gilt, womit das durchaus hinfällig is.

PS: Wolln die jez Bushido wegsperren weil er n schlechtes Vorbild is, weil er WoW spielt? Denke mit sowas komm die auch noch. 

Fazit: Es wird nix.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Und versuchen dann 65Meter zu fallen damit sie ein Erfolg bekommen oO


MADE MY DAY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

dann will ich auch noch mal: Der Dr. Pfeife ist so ziemlich der größte Honk (hauptschüler ohne nähere Kentnisse) den ich je gesehen habe. Im gegensatz zu dem was der von sich gibt sieht der /2 aus wie eine literarische Grundsatzdiskussion. Er kennt nicht mal die richtigen Begriffe der einzelnen Klassen, wenn ich ne studie zu etwas aufstelle befasse ich mich auch wirklich mit der Sache, und schau nicht nur irgendwelchen Exkokainjunkys beim Hardcorefarmen zu. Wenn man auf das aufbaut was der so erzählt hat man leider schon verloren, da kann man noch soviele halbweg stimmige argumente vorbringen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat der auch mal gesagt CSS spieler wären alles Kinderschänder, weil man dort mit Säuregefüllte fässer kaputtschießen kann um schulmädchen die Klamotten wegzuätzen die dann nackig auf der Karte rumliegen. Ich persönlich hab weder Schulmädchen noch säuregefüllte Fässer gefunden, wäre nett wenn Dr. Pfeife mir das mal zeigen könnte wie das geht, damit ich davon Bilder für meine ganzen Hardcorekinderschänderdrogenwowsuchtifettsackidiotenfreunde machen kann. Also es gibt so leute wenn die den Mund aufmachen möchte man nur noch irgendwas großes reinstecken das die nie wieder einen Ton von sich geben können.

So, das musste jetzt einfach mal sein.


----------



## Asterixx (6. Oktober 2009)

Oh man....
Bei so manchen Komentaren hier wird mir schlecht.
Besonders die, die von Spielern zu kommen scheinen die selbst gerade aus dem "Kiddy-Alter" raus sind.
Also mit WoW "Rausgealtert" sind.

Wenn die Regierung die Altersfreigabe anheben würde, würde sich die Spielerzahl meiner MEinung nach kaum ändern.
Das Problem sind doch nicht die Kids sondern deren Eltern die sich keine Zeit für ihren Nachwuchs nehmen, statt dessen die Kinder nach der Schule lieber vorm PC sitzen lassen da sie dort zumindest ruhig sind und nicht nerven.
Oder eben die Eltern die aus Finanzieller sich gezwungen sind arbeiten zu müssen.
Also sind dort die Kinder auch eine gewisse Zeit allein Zuhause und nutzen die Zit auf ihre Art und Weise.

Und wenn die Regierung für ein überwiegend harmloses Spiel wie WoW die Altersfreigabe prüft, was meint ihr was dann mit all den anderen Spielen wie Counterstrike, Call of Duty etc. passiert?
Eben, auch erst ab 18.

Ich stimme meinem Vorposter zu, die Eltern sollten endlich mal wieder selbst die Verantwortung für den Nachwuchs übernehmen und sich nicht immer auf Vater-Staat verlassen.


----------



## Illarthan (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Diskussion speziel ueber Wow ueberfluessig. Entweder man redet im Allgemeinen ueber MMO Games oder gar nicht. 
Denn es gibts kein Unterschied zwichen WoW, HdR oder andere MMO's.
Und wegen dem Argument das Jugendliche sich mehr ihrer Schule oder Ausbildung widmen sollten: Gerade in der Schulzeit hat man am meisten Freizeit. Auch im Gymnasium mit Hausaufgaben und lernen hat man immer noch ein wenig Zeit fuer sich. Und dann kann doch bitte jeder machen was er will.
Und letzendlich ist Wow nichts anderes als ein Spiel, also Freizeitbeschaeftigung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (6. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Was ist Hartz 6?


Der neueste Trend aus den USA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (6. Oktober 2009)

4 schrieb:


> Der neueste Trend aus den USA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn da nich mal die FDP die Finger im Spiel hat xD


----------



## Nekrit (6. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt ist es totaler Schwachsinn wow erst ab 18 zu erlauben... 1. Wird Blizz sicher darüber klagen, 2. Ist es vielen Eltern WURSCHT was die Kinder spielen (Traurig aber wahr... spreche aus eigener Erfahrung), und 3. Sollen sie erstmal CSS usw. verbieten... dann können wir über WoW reden.

Und jetzt zu den Kiddies: Ich selber bin auch 14 und kenne mehr als genug Kiddies in wow die nichtmal 13 sind und 1000x mehr Anstand und bestitzen und einem nicht nach jeder Meldung anschnautzen wie z.b. manche 16-20 Jährige... .


----------



## Valiel (6. Oktober 2009)

Bevor Ihr anderen vorwerft sie würden sich nicht altersgerecht verhalten, wie wäre es denn damit das ihr erstmal an euch selbst arbeitet.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Oktober 2009)

Nekrit schrieb:


> 1. Wird Blizz sicher darüber klagen


Und damit würden sie sicher zu 100% erfolg haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Und damit würden sie sicher zu 100% erfolg haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich liebe ironie ;p


----------



## EisblockError (6. Oktober 2009)

Seid nicht zu sicher das es nix wird, ich tu mal einen auf Wahrsager und sage: in 3 Jahren wird WoW ab 18 sein.

Mit der Zensur hat es ja auch geklappt.


----------



## Rumpelstielzchen77 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.​

1. Danke, daß Du mich im Vorfeld schon aussondieren tust. Ich habe keine Kreditkarte und will auch keine. Und bevor irgentwelche Fragen auftauchen - ich bin nicht 15, sondern 51!!!

2. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht. Fernsehen erst ab 18 und nur mit Kreditkarte. Damit hat die Volksverdummung endlich ein Ende. Dürfte sich wohl positiv auf künftige Pisastudien auswirken. Vielleicht fällt dann auch für Dich noch etwas Grips ab.


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Bevor Ihr anderen vorwerft sie würden sich nicht altersgerecht verhalten, wie wäre es denn damit das ihr erstmal an euch selbst arbeitet.



Ich muss sagen: altersgerecht verhalten ist auch situationsbedingt.
Denn: Wer macht nie Witze, die seinem Alter nicht gerecht werden o.ä.? Wichtig ist, dass die Leute auch altersgemäß diskutieren können, und das können viele leider nicht.
Übrigens: sehr schöne Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

So hab bei der Zeitung mal einen sachlichen Leserbrief hinterlassen mal schauen ob ich Antwort bekomme


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Oktober 2009)

Also einige scheinen mich falsch verstanden zu haben.
Wenn ein Mann mit 45 Jahren mal eine Stunde am Wochenende spielt, ist das wirklich kein Thema.
Aber jemand der jeden Tag nach der Arbeit an den PC geht und World of Warcraft spielt, ist für mich komisch. Selbst wenn ich alt bin kann ich etwas unternehmen. Egal was man da machen kann, aber als Erwachsener sollte man schon Alternative Hobbys als world of Warcraft haben. Jemand der 50 oder darüber ist und jeden Tag nach der Arbeit Stundenlang World of Warcraft spielt, ist in meinen Augen komisch. Das sieht wohl auch jeder anders.

Und einer hier hat es gut gesagt:
Seht euch doch mal um!
Was hat die Jugend Heute:
Irgendwelche Politiker die auf allem Rumhacken, aber bei so eine, Dreckigen Kranken Täter der 14 ist und eine 9 Jährige berprügelt in einen Gulli wirft, wo sie beinahe ertrinkt und dann :" Ja wir müssen erstmal gucken ob er Strafrechtlich verfolgt wird...". Wisst ihr was ich bei sowas sagen würde : " Ausnahme! In den Knast Fertig basta Chicago!". Ja entschuldigung aber ein Mensch der jemand anderes so brutal behandelt, und vielleicht davonkommt ohne Strafe, ist doch Krank.
Dann mit der Arbeit: was haben jugendliche heute für Perspektiven. Besonders Hauptschüler bekommen doch nur den Mist den keiner Will: Verkäufer, Klemmtner, Müllabfuhr, Die Frauen sogar nur Putzfrauen. Was soll ich da als Jugendlicher denken wenn man auf die Hauptschule geht. Natürlich das : "Wieso sollte ich mich anstrengen. In der Heutigen Regierung habe ich eh keine Chance!". und so ist es. Hauptschüler werden für Knochenjobs wie Klemtner oder Arbeit auf dem Bau schlechter Bezahlt, als Leute die den ganzen tag Nur Blätter abheften und E-Mails beantworten. Was soll soetwas bringen? Wenn der Lohn gleich wäre, wäre das ja gut, oder für Manche mal nichtnur nach der Schule gehen würden, sondern ob der Bewerber sich wirklich für den Beruf interessiert. Aber nein "Hm Hauptschule und er interessiert sich dafür..:Realschule er interessiert sich nicht*wirft den Hauptschüler in die Tonne*" So zeigt es sich oft genug.
Also was soll man der Jugend geben...etwas womit sie mal die Welt vergessen können, wie World of Warcraft. Und ich zum Beispiel. Ich kann die Realität von diesem Fantasyzeug unterscheiden. Und jeder aus meinem Freundeskreis ist sich einig: ICH SPIELE LIEBER WORLD OF WARCRAFT ALS ZUM BEISPIEL DROGEN ZU NEHMEN!. Und wenn es World of Warcraft nicht mehr für die Jugend gibt, dann werden sicher einige neue Zeitvertreibe suchen, und vielleicht sogar zu Drogen greifen.

Ihr könnt mir sagen was ihr wollt, aber mögt ihr Deutschland heute? Jeder der schon Älter ist kann natürlich leicht reden, aber in die heutige Jugend kann sich keiner versetzen.
Bevor man überhaupt darüber nachdenkt WOrld of warcraft Hochzusetzen, sollte man erstmal was an Deutschland an sich tun.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Also einige scheinen mich falsch verstanden zu haben.
> Wenn ein Mann mit 45 Jahren mal eine Stunde am Wochenende spielt, ist das wirklich kein Thema.
> Aber jemand der jeden Tag nach der Arbeit an den PC geht und World of Warcraft spielt, ist für mich komisch. Selbst wenn ich alt bin kann ich etwas unternehmen. Egal was man da machen kann, aber als Erwachsener sollte man schon Alternative Hobbys als world of Warcraft haben. Jemand der 50 oder darüber ist und jeden Tag nach der Arbeit Stundenlang World of Warcraft spielt, ist in meinen Augen komisch. Das sieht wohl auch jeder anders.
> 
> ...



1. Sind dann auch Menschen komisch die jeden Tag nach der Arbeit sofort ins Fitnessstudio rennen? Oder Menschen die nach der Schule jeden Tag sofort zum Fussball laufen? Sind doch dann auch komische Leute, haben die nix besseres zu tun? 

2. Ja dieser Jugendliche ist krank, der hat wirklich einen an der Waffel, ich bin auch dafür Leute die Geistigkrank sind sollte man sogar noch länger einsperren, mag sein das sie nix dafür können aber sie stellen aufgrund ihrer geisteskrankheit ne noch größere Gefahr für die Gesellschaft da.

3. Richtig, besser WoW als drogen, aber diese Argumente lässt der TE nich zählen (Typisch Dr. Pfeife fan) 

4. Auch richtig, in Deutschland läuft momentan einiges Schief, aber was willst du von einer Kapitalistisch regierten Scheindemokratie schon erwarten, das Volk hat alle 4 Jahre mal eine Stimme und darf danach wieder die schnauze halten bis zur nächsten großen wahl, und selbst bei der Wahl haben wir kaum was zu sagen, ich persönlich habe keine Koalition gewählt, sondern nur eine Partei.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Oktober 2009)

Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu verstehen. Fitnessstudio, Fussball das sind ja alles normale Hobbys.
Aber aus meinem Standpunkt ist es so:Muss ein Mann der 45 ist und oben genannte Alternativen hat, ein Spiel spielen und mit manchmal 30 Jahre jüngeren Irgendwelchen Pixeldrachen hinterherjagen, um Schwerter und Rüstungen zu bekommen? Muss er Pixelerfolge farmen in seiner Freizeit? Wenn man das so sieht: Er könnte ins Fitnesstuido gehen, Fussball gucken, mit alten Kumpels etwas trinken gehen... Aber er muss mit teilweise 15 Jährigen Pixeln hinterherjagenO.o


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu verstehen. Fitnessstudio, Fussball das sind ja alles normale Hobbys.
> Aber aus meinem Standpunkt ist es so:Muss ein Mann der 45 ist und oben genannte Alternativen hat, ein Spiel spielen und mit manchmal 30 Jahre jüngeren Irgendwelchen Pixeldrachen hinterherjagen, um Schwerter und Rüstungen zu bekommen? Muss er Pixelerfolge farmen in seiner Freizeit? Wenn man das so sieht: Er könnte ins Fitnesstuido gehen, Fussball gucken, mit alten Kumpels etwas trinken gehen... Aber er muss mit teilweise 15 Jährigen Pixeln hinterherjagenO.o



Jedem das Seine. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Oktober 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


Das habe ich auch beim Ursprung geschrieben.
Nur ist der Punkt: Macht ihr den Jugendlichen dann ein besseres Vorbild?


----------



## Sausage (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch beim Ursprung geschrieben.
> Nur ist der Punkt: Macht ihr den Jugendlichen dann ein besseres Vorbild?



a) bin ich selbst Jugendlicher (17)
b) Was hat das mit Vorbild zu tun? Des ist ein Spiel, wenn des den Erwachsenen gefällt, sollen dies net spielen, weils Kinder ihnen nachmachen könnten.. öhm?


----------



## -RD- (6. Oktober 2009)

alepet schrieb:


> 1. Das ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie Hartz IV und Arbeiten gehen.
> Alle sind zu Faul zu Arbeiten und kassieren streckenweise das 3fache von Leuten die hart arbeiten.
> 
> 
> 2. Natürliche ist die Soziokultur Deutschlands besonders in der Jugend nicht die altmodischste wie halt damals, doch ich wäre als Vater glücklicher, wenn mein Kind Freunde hat im RL und Online, und so auch noch z.T. dazu lernt (Ja, mit WoW kann man lernen, stellt euch vor!), als mein Gör in der Gosse zu sehn, Drogen, Alk, Strich etc. !



zu 1. Genau deswegen ist die neue Regierung gar nicht so verkehrt.

zu 2. Dass das Kind eben nicht im Asi-Millieu landet, dafür haben nun mal die Eltern primär die Verantwortung zu tragen.

@ Iranikus: Du bist wohl jemand, der eine fremde, vielleicht konträre Meinung nicht gelten lassen kann. Sicherlich formuliert Volcrom relativ hart und konservativ. Seiner Grundhaltung kann ich aber nur zustimmen. Und warum hast du bitte ein Problem damit, wenn Kinder gebildet sind/werden? Ist es vielleicht Neid?
Jeder Schritt, der dazu führt, dass unsere Kinder (und ich habe selbst einen Sohn) gebildeter und intelligenter werden, ist doch 100%ig zu befürworten. Und in meinen Augen wird es endlich Zeit, dass eine Regierung mal mit diesem Laisse-Fair-Stil so richtig aufräumt. Es muss endlich wieder in die Köpfe unserer Kinder und unserer Jugend, dass es im Alter zwischen 6 und 18 verdammt noch mal nix wichtigeres gibt, als den bestmöglichen Bildungsabschluss zu erreichen. Selbstverschuldete Analphabeten und Sozialschmarotzer, die ihre Schulzeit mit Zocken, Kiffen und sonstigen Nebensächlichkeiten verbracht haben und deswegen nicht in der Lage sind, eigenständig eine halbwegs fehlerfreie Bewerbung zu tippen, gibt es bereits viel zu viele. Und genau die meckern dann, dass der Staat nix für sie tut. Tja, selbst schuld! Und es muss endlich aufhören, dass dieses arbeits- und lernscheue Volk dann auch noch auf Kosten der Steuerzahler mitfinanziert wird.

Und noch was zum Thema "Vorbild": Wenn ich sehe, dass einer jemanden umbringt, gibt mir das noch lange nicht das Recht, es ihm nachzutun. JEDER ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Für alles was er tut, für alles was er nicht tut. Solange aber vom Staat weiterhin Menschen bezuschusst werden, bei denen nachweisbar ist, dass sie einfach in ihrer Schul- und Lehrzeit nichts getan haben, weil sie diese typische "Keine Luste"-Einstellung zur Schau trugen, solange wird sich auch nichts ändern.
Nein, ich hoffe wirklich, dass mit der neuen Regierung endlich wieder dafür gesorgt, wird, dass jeder Mensch wieder mehr für sich selbst Verantwortung tragen muss. Leute, die dies EIGENVERSCHULDET (!) nicht tun, denen ist jeglicher Zuschuss zu verweigern.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu verstehen. Fitnessstudio, Fussball das sind ja alles normale Hobbys.
> Aber aus meinem Standpunkt ist es so:Muss ein Mann der 45 ist und oben genannte Alternativen hat, ein Spiel spielen und mit manchmal 30 Jahre jüngeren Irgendwelchen Pixeldrachen hinterherjagen, um Schwerter und Rüstungen zu bekommen? Muss er Pixelerfolge farmen in seiner Freizeit? Wenn man das so sieht: Er könnte ins Fitnesstuido gehen, Fussball gucken, mit alten Kumpels etwas trinken gehen... Aber er muss mit teilweise 15 Jährigen Pixeln hinterherjagenO.o



2 schneidiges Schwert, muss sich ein 45Jähriger mit gleichaltrigen auf einem matschigen rasen um ein rundes Stück Tierhaut kloppen, sich dabei die muskeln zerren, sich die Knochenbrechen und einen muskelfaserriss riskieren? Muss er das alles riskieren für einen kurzzeitigen Tortreffer erfolg? Muss er im Fitnessstudio riskieren von einer Hantel erschlagen zu werden, oder von irgendnem aggressivem Muskelrotz zu brei geschlagen zu werden wegen irgendner lapalie?

Er könnte vollkommen gefahrlos vor seinem rechner sitzen, jüngeren Leuten im Chat die Welt erklären und ihnen helfen ihre Pixelfähigkeiten zu verbessern, aber nein, er muss sich ja mit 21 anderen Männern um das oben genannte Stück Leder prügeln O.o

Ich muss sagen ich seh das jetzt nicht so eng, aber es regt mich halt auf das es als Abnormal angesehen wird wenn man viel zeit vor seinem Computer verbringt, aber leute die nich vom Fussballplatz wegkommen gelten als normal. Es sind beides Hobbys, und wenn es jemanden Spass macht sich die knochen auf dem Bolzplatz zerschießen zu lassen oder vor dem PC zu verfetten, dann soll mir das egal sein. Ich persönlich sitz lieber vor dem PC, fussball is nich so mein ding.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch beim Ursprung geschrieben.
> Nur ist der Punkt: Macht ihr den Jugendlichen dann ein besseres Vorbild?



Eine vorbildfunktion gibt es doch gar nicht mehr. Models hungern sich bis zu tode, was sich alle Mädels zum Vorbild nehmen. Manager bescheißen wo sie können, und versuchen soviel geld wie möglich auf die seite zu schaffen. Fussballstars trainieren bis zum zusammenbruch und pfeifen auf ihren Körper, nur leistung, leistung, leistung. Die Politiker suchen den Sündenbock für alle Probleme in Computerspielen. Viele Leute verlieren momentan ihren Job, fangen darum mit dem excessivsaufen an um ihren Problemen zu entkommen. Die Islamisten jagen sich munter gegenseitig in die Luft, die USA spielen weiterhin die Moralapostel nr1, die Russen fahren weiterhin auf ihrer Paranoiaschiene, sag mir wo da vorbilder sind. Da fallen die PC "suchtis" gar nicht ins bild.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> zu 1. Genau deswegen ist die neue Regierung gar nicht so verkehrt.
> 
> zu 2. Dass das Kind eben nicht im Asi-Millieu landet, dafür haben nun mal die Eltern primär die Verantwortung zu tragen.
> 
> ...



Tja aber man bekämpft hier nur die Wirkung, nicht die Ursachen das die Jugend so ist wie du sie beschreiben hast  anscheind nimmst du auch nur den einfachen Weg der Staat verbietet es einfach statt sich um die Bildung u die Kinderfeindliche Gesellschaft zu kümmern. 

Und da liegt der Fehler im System nicht in den Spielen aber da will ja keiner wahr haben weil sie dann merken das es wieder teurer wird Bildung kostet Geld aber das Geld ist besser angelegt als in den Banken. Schon mal überlegt warum der Staat was dagegen hat weil es ihm weniger Geld bringt als Alkohol und Kippen.

Ne andere Frage wo liegt denn die Ursache an deinen sogenannten Analphabeten u Sozialschmarotzern (da behaupte ich mal jeder kann bei der heutigen Wirtschaftssituation arbeitslos werden, wenn es nach der FDP geht bald noch schneller) weißt du auch nix drauf zu sagen, aber les lieber die BILD und schau Britt da lernt man was fürs Leben.

Mit Stammtischparolen kommt man bei mir nicht weit


----------



## the Huntress (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Staat soll nicht den Babysitter spielen, wenn die Eltern zu unfähig sind sich damit zu beschäftigen womit ihre Kids ihre Zeit verbringen. Es sollte lieber dafür gesorgt werden, dass Eltern sich damit mehr auseinandersetzen. Aber auch in der Schule sollte so ein Thema angesprochen werden. Nicht mal eben in Deutsch für einen Aufsatz über "Killerspiele" oder Computersucht, am besten mit einem ganz eigenen Fach, das einen lehrt wie man vernünftig mit neuen Medien umgeht.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

the schrieb:


> Der Staat soll nicht den Babysitter spielen, wenn die Eltern zu unfähig sind sich damit zu beschäftigen womit ihre Kids ihre Zeit verbringen. Es sollte lieber dafür gesorgt werden, dass Eltern sich damit mehr auseinandersetzen. Aber auch in der Schule sollte so ein Thema angesprochen werden. Nicht mal eben in Deutsch für einen Aufsatz über "Killerspiele" oder Computersucht, am besten mit einem ganz eigenen Fach, das einen lehrt wie man vernünftig mit neuen Medien umgeht.



Nennt sich Sozialkunde und auch Ethik sollte da dazu gehören.

Der Staat sollte nur den Fehler eingestehen den er vor 25 Jahren gemacht hat, Privatisierung der Unis und kürzung des Bildungsetat um 50% unser Staat gibt im Hinblick auf sein BIP am wenigsten für Bildung aus. 

Tja wer hatte vor einem Jahr gesagt gebt lieber die 500 Milliarden für unsere Bildung aus statt sie den Gierschlunde von Banken zu geben das war kein anderer als der Ackermann (Deutscher Bank Chef)


----------



## the Huntress (6. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Nennt sich Sozialkunde und auch Ethik sollte da dazu gehören.



Diese Fächer hat man allerdings nicht sooo früh...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bitte Sozialkunde ab der 6ten Ethik ab der 8en reicht ja wohl oder okay ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich (war auch ein Riesenfehler)


----------



## healyeah666 (6. Oktober 2009)

Was solls bringen? Als Bsp.: Ich bin 14, hab mich in WoW immer sozial benommen und nun ich komme auch an Spiele wie Left4Dead etc... also wirklich


----------



## Islanzadiy (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn WoW eine Sucht entstehen läßt, was ist denn dann mit Alkohol,Zigaretten und den ganzen Genußmitteln??? dann müssen die doch auch mit Kreditkarte bezahlr werden!!!!
Tut mir leid aber ich würde nicht im geringsten darauf beharren das WoW mit Kreditkarte gezahlt werden soll!!!

Wiederhole nochmals das ich 27 bin aber immer noch KEINE kreditkarte habe, geschweige denn will!
und es gibt da sicher viele die der gleichen Meinung sind!
Denke das dann viele nicht weiter spielen werden

Ps das hat aber ganz sicher nichts damit zu tun das ich finanziell es mir nicht erlauben könnte da geht es mir ums Prinzip!


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Wenn WoW eine Sucht entstehen läßt, was ist denn dann mit Alkohol,Zigaretten und den ganzen Genußmitteln??? dann müssen die doch auch mit Kreditkarte bezahlr werden!!!!



Alkohol, zigaretten und alle damit verbundenen Feste sind doch gar nicht so schlimm, ok, abundzu werden auch mal Kinder platt gefahren, oder Menschen beklauen andere um sich neue Kippen kaufen zu können, und aufem Oktoberfest gibs des öfteren mal schlägereien, aber das ist doch alles nicht so schlimm wie diese fetten, dummen, amoklaufenden WoWspieler. 

/ironie off

Solange der Staat steuern auf Alk und tabak bekommt kannste lange warten das sich da was ändert.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe sicherlich nicht etwas PC Spielen als Abnormal an. Ich tuhe es ja selber.
Nur ist es in meinen Augen halt so: Haben erwachsene nichts besseres zutun als mit 30 Jährig jüngeren irgendwelchen Fantasy Monstern hinterherzujagen. Aber das sieht jeder anders.

Und das mit der Vorbildfunktion:
Und das ist das Problem. So nachdem Motto "Manche Erwachsene sind süchtig wieso darf ich es nicht?!".
Solange nicht die Erwachsenen mal ein vorbild geben, aufhören soviel "Tote hier, Tote da, das Leben ist eh Sch****...Sch*** Hartz IV und hier und da!" Werden die Jugendlichen auch nicht anders denken.
Alle wundern sich, das Kinder Drogen nehmen und Rauchen und trinken. Dabei tuhen sie nichts anderes. Klar sie sind 18, aber ihr wisst ja, alles was ab 18 ist und was man unter 18 macht ist "cool".
Also wenn man den Kindern zeigt: "Hey du kannst auch mit Hartz IV und World of Warcraft durchs Leben kommen!", Warum sollten sie dann " Hach Arbeit hier, Frau da, Kinder jenes..." wenn es doch Erwachsene nicht anders machen.


----------



## FrAkE (6. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Wenn WoW eine Sucht entstehen läßt, was ist denn dann mit Alkohol,Zigaretten und den ganzen Genußmitteln??? dann müssen die doch auch mit Kreditkarte bezahlr werden!!!!
> Tut mir leid aber ich würde nicht im geringsten darauf beharren das WoW mit Kreditkarte gezahlt werden soll!!!
> 
> Wiederhole nochmals das ich 27 bin aber immer noch KEINE kreditkarte habe, geschweige denn will!
> ...




GAnz einfach Alk und Zigaretten sind Steuerneinnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das sogar verdammt gute jedes jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde es einerseite gut wow nur mit kreditkarte zahlbar wäre

ok ich hab auch keine Kreditkarte
aber wayne?

dann hört man eben auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und "triebst ma rl sport"

ich zock jede wochen ur 4-5 stunden 
und wenn Blizz das so will ok dann verzichte ich eben darauf und spiel Aion oder runes of magic oder bald Sto.

Diablo3 kommt auch

also was solls?

das geflame bringt nix wen es so kommen sollte,dann kommt es eben und ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> das geflame bringt nix wen es so kommen sollte,dann kommt es eben und ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das nervt mich an deutschland, das Volk hat nichts zu sagen. Selbst wenn es momentan mehr Leute gibt die eh keinen plan haben von MMo´s und immer nur mit dem kopf nicken wenn irgendein politikerheini was sagt, so hätten wir (sofern das volk auch mal was zu entscheiden hätte) doch eine geringe chance so ein verbot abzuwenden. Aber da wir ja in einer diktatur leben deren einziger unterscheid zu anderen diktaturen darin besteht das wir alle 4 Jahre unseren diktator wählen können, müssen wir alles was kommt einfach hinnehmen.


----------



## BwomBwomMage (6. Oktober 2009)

So, ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Saft dazu geben.
Nebenbei: Ich bin 15, spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW und bin mit einem Notendurchschnitt von 1,6 auf einem Gymnasium und habe keinesfalls vor meine Mitschüler und Freunde umzubringen....
Traut man der heutigen Jugend etwa nicht zu, dass sie virtuelles nicht von reellem unterscheiden können? Nun gut, es wird wohl Menschen geben, die sich in der virtuellen Welt Bestätigung suchen und vor ihren Problemen flüchten. Aber dann sind doch wohl nicht die Spiele daran Schuld sondern das Umfeld, in dem diese Leute leben. Micht macht es nämlich aggressiver, den verqueren Ansichten meiner Lehrer in der Schule zuhören zu müssen und deren Wilkür ausgeliefert zu sein, als mit einer Gruppe anderer Leute Pixel umzuhauen.


----------



## Totebone (6. Oktober 2009)

BwomBwomMage schrieb:


> ...Traut man der heutigen Jugend etwa nicht zu, dass sie virtuelles nicht von reellem unterscheiden können?...



Ja tut man. Weil 0.0001% der Spieler Amokläufe macht. Da sollen se sich ma angucken wie viele Leute unter Alkohol jemanden verprügeln...


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

BwomBwomMage schrieb:


> So, ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Saft dazu geben.
> Nebenbei: Ich bin 15, spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW und bin mit einem Notendurchschnitt von 1,6 auf einem Gymnasium und habe keinesfalls vor meine Mitschüler und Freunde umzubringen....
> Traut man der heutigen Jugend etwa nicht zu, dass sie virtuelles nicht von reellem unterscheiden können? Nun gut, es wird wohl Menschen geben, die sich in der virtuellen Welt Bestätigung suchen und vor ihren Problemen flüchten. Aber dann sind doch wohl nicht die Spiele daran Schuld sondern das Umfeld, in dem diese Leute leben. Micht macht es nämlich aggressiver, den verqueren Ansichten meiner Lehrer in der Schule zuhören zu müssen und deren Wilkür ausgeliefert zu sein, als mit einer Gruppe anderer Leute Pixel umzuhauen.



Du bist aufgrund deiner minderjährigkeit nur ein kleines, unbedeutendes Stück dreck in der gesellschaft. Und da du PC spielst bist du auch noch ein Kinderschänder, ein Amokläufer, ein geisteskranker vollidiot, dein IQ erreicht grade mal den eines Waschlappens. Niemand kümmert sich um deine vollkommen bescheuerten, geistig behinderten Ansichten zu allgemeinen Themen wie Politik. Du hast nur zu gehorchen, die Fresse zu halten wenn erwachsene reden und alle Strafe über dich ergehen zu lassen bis du 18 bist. Und sobald du die Volljährigkeit erreicht hast, darfst du endlich entscheidungen treffen in der Welt die deine Vorgänger munter zerstört haben durch Krieg, umweltverschmutzung und kapitalistische Ausbeutung des Planeten. 

(alle fiesen sachen hier sind keine beleidigungen gegen den zitierten, sondern die Wahrheit wies hier läuft)

Bevor du 18 wirst darfst du keine eigene Meinung haben, du darfst nur die Meinung deiner Eltern und deiner Lehrer wiedergeben. Unterscheidet sich die Meinung deiner Eltern von der deiner Lehrer, bist du in der Schule automatisch als Asozial gestempelt und ganz egal was du tust du wirst entweder dafür bestraft oder wirst zum wiederholten mal als verhaltensauffällig bezeichnet. 

Wenn jemand irgendeine unlogische, idiotische Entscheidung fällt hast du die Fresse zu halten, du musst diese entscheidung akzeptieren egal wie blödsinnig sie ist. Wenn du versuchst gegen diese entscheidung zu argumentieren wirst du entweder als zu jung oder als geistig gestört bezeichnet, oder bekommst eine Strafe. 

Überall in Deutschland beuten Manager und politiker das Volk aus, andauernd fehlt es an Geld weil dieses in 10 neue Ferienhäuser mit Luxusjachten investiert wurde. Manager und Politiker dürfen ihre gehälter selber bestimmen, und egal wie offensichtlich es ist , *DU BIST DAS VOLK*, hast also folglich nichts zu melden. 

Und wegen all dieser Tatsachen, weil du keine Stimme hast, nichts im Staat beeinflussen kannst, alles einfach hinnehmen musst, staut sich in dir Frust und wut an. Irgendwann kollabiert das und es kommt entweder zum Selbstmord oder amoklauf, oder einer kombination aus beidem. Und dann heißt es :"schon wieder so ein gestörter gamer, wir müssen das unbedingt verbieten" und dann kommt der nächste in dem sich wut aufstaut...ein ewiger Teufelskreis. Aber es kann gar nicht an der Politik dieses Landes liegen, es ist garnicht möglich das irgendwelche Politiker oder möchtegernexperten daran schuld sind das die Jugend immer aggressiver wird, es kann gar nicht an der Perspektivslosigkeit liegen das jugendliche immer Brutaler werden, es sind definitiv Computerspiele. 



SO, ich hoffe das war es dann ersma, ich muss mir jetzt ersma 2 Tonnen antidepressiva besorgen, und ich hoffe die Mods löschen meinen beitrag nicht, wenn euch irgendwelche Wörter zu hart sind macht bitte einfach nur Sternchen drüber, es wäre wirklich schade wenn man die wahrheit weiter verstecken würde. mag zwar ein bisschen negativ sein was ich da geschrieben hab, aber so sieht es leider momentan aus, wir leben in einer diktatur für doofe, wir wählen unseren diktator und haben dann die fresse zu halten, und nicht mal da dürfen junge menschen mitmachen.


----------



## Topfkopf (6. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ja tut man. Weil 0.0001% der Spieler Amokläufe macht. Da sollen se sich ma angucken wie viele Leute unter Alkohol jemanden verprügeln...



Wie kannst du nur alkohol für sowas verantwortlich machen, das sind alles die Killerspiele. Aber dubist bestimmt auch nur so ein geistesgestörter Freakgamer der die Wahrheit nicht erkennt, euer Hobby ist das letzte.


(dieser Post besteht zu 100% aus Sarkasmus und ist nicht ernst zu nehmen)


----------



## Mr. Käse (6. Oktober 2009)

Ob die Wahlen ein voller Erfolg waren wird sich herausstellen.. ich glaube nicht dran. ..und wie schon gesagt wurde denke  ich ebenfalls nicht, dass es Minderjährige vom spielen abhält. Das braucht Einsicht der Eltern.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Du bist aufgrund deiner minderjährigkeit nur ein kleines, unbedeutendes Stück dreck in der gesellschaft. Und da du PC spielst bist du auch noch ein Kinderschänder, ein Amokläufer, ein geisteskranker vollidiot, dein IQ erreicht grade mal den eines Waschlappens. Niemand kümmert sich um deine vollkommen bescheuerten, geistig behinderten Ansichten zu allgemeinen Themen wie Politik. Du hast nur zu gehorchen, die Fresse zu halten wenn erwachsene reden und alle Strafe über dich ergehen zu lassen bis du 18 bist. Und sobald du die Volljährigkeit erreicht hast, darfst du endlich entscheidungen treffen in der Welt die deine Vorgänger munter zerstört haben durch Krieg, umweltverschmutzung und kapitalistische Ausbeutung des Planeten.
> 
> (alle fiesen sachen hier sind keine beleidigungen gegen den zitierten, sondern die Wahrheit wies hier läuft)
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant und ja - ich stimme dir im Grunde zu 100 % zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (7. Oktober 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant und ja - ich stimme dir im Grunde zu 100 % zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja was erwartest du von unserem land anderes


----------



## cfcNigel (7. Oktober 2009)

Morgen,

welchen Sinn soll eine Altersfreigabe den haben? Jeder Kiddy mit 12 Jahren hat das Spiel bereits zu Hause liegen, kaufen muss er es daher nicht mehr.
Da bleibt dann nur noch das Problem mit der Gamecard, die bekommt man aber doch auch recht schnell. Einmal hat man die Möglichkeit über die 
Telefonrechnung zu Zahlen, oder fragt Bruder/Schwester, Mama oder Papa einfach danach eine neue Gamecard zu kaufen. Welche Eltern fragen 
den bitte nach welche Spiele ihre Kiddys spielen. 

Als ich noch Jung war (das warn Zeiten :-)) da hat das meine Eltern auch nicht interessiert, ich hab immer bekommen was ich wollte.

Von daher Altersfreigabe hin oder her, die Kiddys spielen trotzdem weiter und alles läuft so weiter wie gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## Allysekos (7. Oktober 2009)

An TE: Freu dich.

Die meisten Kiddys sind die wie Kinder VERHALTEN und nicht die die Kinder SIND. Also es passiert sehr oft,dass die KIDDYS Ü18 sind

Und außerdem: Mir geht das alles am A vorbei,a es sowieso nix bringt,WoW ist nicht schlechter und nicht besser als zB DHDRO nur mehr Benutzer,also wenn eins überprüft wird,dann alle andere gleichmit. 

ALTERBESCHRÄNKUNG ist DEMOKRATIE? Pah! Fahrt mal nach Russland,da stehen nämlich keine Alter auf CD packungen,also jeder 5 Jahre Pups kann sich GTA 4 in Vollversion obendrauf (und nicht wie in Deutschland gekürzt) besorgen,und dass für ein Bruchteil des deutschen Preises.Also erstmal denken dann schreiben


----------



## Hubautz (7. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Du scheinst es immer noch nicht zu verstehen. Fitnessstudio, Fussball das sind ja alles normale Hobbys.
> Aber aus meinem Standpunkt ist es so:Muss ein Mann der 45 ist und oben genannte Alternativen hat, ein Spiel spielen und mit manchmal 30 Jahre jüngeren Irgendwelchen Pixeldrachen hinterherjagen, um Schwerter und Rüstungen zu bekommen? Muss er Pixelerfolge farmen in seiner Freizeit? Wenn man das so sieht: Er könnte ins Fitnesstuido gehen, Fussball gucken, mit alten Kumpels etwas trinken gehen... Aber er muss mit teilweise 15 Jährigen Pixeln hinterherjagenO.o


Warum sollte er denn das nicht tun? Und warum sollte ein 15jähriger nicht auch andere Hobbys haben können? Und mit 15 hat man nebenbei bemerkt auch jede Menge Gründe, Erfolge zu suchen (Schule, Sport, Mädels/Jungs, was weiß ich).
Ich oute mich mal. Ich bin 45 Jahre alt, habe einen relativ guten Job, der mich (sofern ich nicht wie jetzt im Ausland arbeite) ca. 40-50 Stunden in der Woche beansprucht, habe 2 Hunde mit denen ich sehr viel Zeit verbringe treibe ein bis zwei mal die Woche Sport, koche gerne und gut, lese viel  und habe dann immer noch ein paar Stunden in der Woche Zeit . Und bevor ich mich in dieser Zeit vor den Fernseher setze, spiele ich lieber WoW . Ich spiele viel mit RL-Bekannten (unter anderem mit meiner Frau), gehe aber auch mal random in eine Instanz. 
Selbstverständlich habe ich nicht die Zeit (und vor allem auch nicht die Lust) in einer Progress-Raid-Gilde Server first kills anzustreben, aber ab und zu eine Instanz oder mal ein 10er Raid ist mir lieber als z.B. „Wetten Dass“ anzuschauen.

Mir sind wie gesagt die Leute supsekt, die in ihrer Freizeit nichts anderes tun als zu zocken. Und da gibt es sowohl 15- als auch 55jährige

Und jetzt noch ein Wort an alle, die sich über mangelnde Freizeitmöglichkeiten und die böse Regierung aufregen: Ihr könnt alle etwas tun. Geht in den Ortsverein der Partei, die euch am nächsten steht und engagiert euch da. Da schlagt ihr zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Ihr habt was zu tun und könnt euch aktiv um Dinge kümmern, die euch stören.


----------



## amse (7. Oktober 2009)

die agnzen altersbeschränkungen sind für die tonne solange die eltern es versäumen sie auch durchzusetzen.
der staat hat weder die mittel noch das geld für jeden jugentlichen einen polizisten abzustellen damit er schaut ob die eltern es überprüfen was ihr kind macht.

egal ob zocken weggehen rauchen alk schulischen leistungen. es sind die eltern die dafür verwntwortlich sind un ned iwlche spiele oder freizeitgestalltung.

nur wenns den eltern schei... egal ist was aus den kindern später wird ist der staat machtlos und deswegen kommen immer mehr "dümmliche" gesetzesänderungen/-vorschläge

z.b. so lange mien kind gute schulische noten hat und auch die richtigen umgangsformen im rl kann er weg gehen oer spielen sollte aber er durch seine freizeitgestalltung sich zum negativen entwickeln bin ich dafür verantwortlich es zu unterbinden.und man hat als eltern die möglichkeiten dies zu machen udn wenns mittels einbehalten der ausbildungsvergütung ist udn dem kind taschengeld gibt.

also fazit für mich. würden die eltern gewissenhaft ihren aufgaben nachkommen würde es solche diskusionen gar nicht geben



mfg amse


----------



## Rolandos (7. Oktober 2009)

Islanzadiy schrieb:


> Wenn WoW eine Sucht entstehen läßt, was ist denn dann mit Alkohol,Zigaretten und den ganzen Genußmitteln??? dann müssen die
> doch auch mit Kreditkarte bezahlr werden!!!!



Tja, Alkohol, und Tabakwaren dürfen nicht an Jugendlichen unter 18  ausgegeben werden. Das ist schon so.
Automaten verschwinden langsam aber stetig, bzw. Zigaretten können nur mit Karte gezogen werden.  
In meiner Wohngegend waren früher 5 Zigarettenautomaten, jetzt ist da nur noch einer, bei dem auch nur mit Karte bezahlte werden kann. Da ich nicht rauche, weis ich jetzt nicht was für eine Karte dort benutzt werden kann. 






Hubautz schrieb:


> Warum sollte er denn das nicht tun? Und warum sollte ein 15jähriger nicht auch andere Hobbys haben können? Und mit 15 hat man nebenbei bemerkt auch jede Menge Gründe, Erfolge zu suchen (Schule, Sport, Mädels/Jungs, was weiß ich).
> Ich oute mich mal. Ich bin 45 Jahre alt, habe einen relativ guten Job, der mich (sofern ich nicht wie jetzt im Ausland arbeite) ca. 40-50 Stunden in der Woche beansprucht, habe 2 Hunde mit denen ich sehr viel Zeit verbringe treibe ein bis zwei mal die Woche Sport, koche gerne und gut, lese viel  und habe dann immer noch ein paar Stunden in der Woche Zeit . Und bevor ich mich in dieser Zeit vor den Fernseher setze, spiele ich lieber WoW . Ich spiele viel mit RL-Bekannten (unter anderem mit meiner Frau), gehe aber auch mal random in eine Instanz.
> Selbstverständlich habe ich nicht die Zeit (und vor allem auch nicht die Lust) in einer Progress-Raid-Gilde Server first kills anzustreben, aber ab und zu eine Instanz oder mal ein 10er Raid ist mir lieber als z.B. „Wetten Dass“ anzuschauen.
> 
> ...



*AltersgenossendieHändeschüttel*

Stimmt was du schreibst. Wetten Dass, Werbung, Wiederholungen, grusel, dann doch lieber WoW. Und es gibt bestimmt mehr Freizeitmöglichkeiten in den Orten, man muss sie nur finden wollen. Und wenn es eine Partei ist, leider wird da sehr oft in die "braune Masse" gegriffen, Randale wird dann meistens angestrebt.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> (…)
> massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung Minderjähriger vorgegangen und zwar direkt im Kern des Übels.
> (…)
> ...



Ich nehme einfach mal nur Stellung zur Meinung vom TE…

Vorweg, ich bin 18 Jahre alt, zocke WoW seit release, habe eine Realschule besucht und dort mit einem Durchschnitt von 2,1 bestanden- spart Euch also das geflame aufgrund meines Alters oder meiner geistigen Reife.
Oben drein bin ich derzeit in der Ausbildung, dort ebenfalls sehr sicher, habe sämtliche Aufgaben schon relativ früh fertig, und bin in der Zeit, wo ich nichts zu tun habe, halt hier in den Foren… 
Dann fangen wir mal an:

„Massiv gegen Mangelnde Bildung“- jup, und an meiner Berufsschule werden zum Neujahr gleich 4 Lehrer Plätze frei, weil die Schule nicht genug Geld hat. Btw. An meiner alten Schule ist´s der gleiche Fall, wie ich erfahren durfte- und die Lehrer dort durften zu meiner Zeit schon 2 Klassen gleichzeitig unterrichten, was sich in den Leistungen bemerkbar machte.
„realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigung“- ähm, Kinder dürfen es nicht, hingegen Erwachsene schon? Warte, irgendwie… unsinnig. Zugegeben, viele Menschen sind nicht sehr reif, eine Anhebung der Altersstufe auf 16 wäre vielleicht besser, um einen gewissen Reifeprozess verlangen zu können…
Aber zu sagen „ok, dass Spiel ist Ü18, jetzt wird das Niveau schlagartig steigen“- bullshit! Ich erläutere es mal an einem Beispiel…
1 Tag vor meinem Geburtstag, ich gehe vor den städtischen Pu…ähm…vor´s Freudenhaus, und wollte einfach mal reingehen (mitn paar Freunden), wir wussten, ich komme nicht rein- weil ich keine 18 bin.
War natürlich der Fall, ich wurde raus verwiesen.
An meinem Geburtstag kam ich wieder. Der Türsteher schaute mich daraufhin, als ich meinte „hey, ich bin 18, ich bin nun vollkrass reif für total die nackten Weiber“… gut, ich bin nicht rein gegangen, sonst hätte mich meine Freundin vermutlich umgebracht… Aber ich find es lustig, dass man zum 18 Geburtstag sofort als ein Mensch angesehen wird, der erst JETZT den Kopf hat, richtig zu entscheiden…

„Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und Jugendzentren.“- Sportliche Aktivitäten gab es so schon wenige. Bei mir in der nähe gibt´s nur Fußball und Tisch Tennis… aber hockey (wo ich sehr große Lust drauf hab), da müsste ich erstmal einige Kilometer hinter mich bringen (ich glaube, so ca. 15km), um Sport zu machen.
Und ich würde es positiv sehen, wenn jugendliche/ kids WoW zocken. Ich habe die Wahl:
Zeig ich meinem Kind eine bunte Fantasie Welt, und achte darauf, was er/ sie tut- evtl. spiele ich sogar mit Ihm- in der Hoffnung, die Gesprächsweise mit anderen hilft dem Kind in seiner Ausdrucksweise (wir haben in unserer Gilde den Jungen von unserer „Gildenmama“, und sobald er da ist, achten wir penibel genau auf Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung und die Gesprächsthemen, damit er das mit lernt). Denn jeder weiß- durch spaß beim lernen, lernen wir um einiges besser…
Ich könnte natürlich auch mein Kind rauslassen, wo er/ sie auf Gewalt, Drogen, Alkohol, Prügelleien und „EY ALDA ISCH MACH DISCH BLATT!“. Sätze trifft (ja, ein sehr provokantes Beispiel, aber ein passendes- ich schau halt Nachrichten, und ich höre nur von diesen Leuten, nicht von braven Christen, die voller Ehrfurcht in die Kirche gehen). Es gibt auch andere, durchaus- aber zeig mir mal welche, ich sehe hier, wenn ich nach Hause komme, niemanden. Dafür aber viele in meinem Alter, die ich kenne, und ´ner Buddel in der Hand (Verzeihung- ich meinte „Flasche“) rumlaufen, und mehr stinken, wie wenn ich von der Arbeit komme.

Achja, Jugendzentren wurden bei mir hier abgeschafft, erst in der Landeshauptstadt (ca. 100km entfernt von mir) ist das nächste… Hmm… nee, hab ich keine Lust hinzufahren, dauert mir zu lang mit´m Fahrrad (sportliche Aktivitäten und so… Fahrrad fahren bei schönem Wetter ist schön).

„Suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland“- das heißt, du möchtest auch ein Verbot für Fernsehen, Musik hören oder Telefon? Bzw. alle „Medien“, wodurch man sich- theoretisch- weiter bilden könnte?
Das hieße dann ja, dass ich irgendwann mit 18 einen Fernseher anmache- und verschreckt zusammen zucke und schreie „Argh! Ding das Töne und Geräusche von sich gibt- mit Bildern!... TEUFELSWERK! Verbrennt es!“. Nein danke, da hab ich das derzeitige System lieber. Und Kreditkarten… Einerseits willst du nur das gute- durchaus akzeptabel- aber Kreditkarten verleihten bekanntermaßen dazu, dass man mehr Geld ausgibt, als man hat… Ich bin gegen Kreditkarten- viele meiner Freunde ebenfalls. Hieße, wir könnten keine Medien mehr benutzen- ach fu**…



Nun, zum Ende meines viel zu langen postings, was sich maximal EINER durchlesen wird- hoffe ich einfach mal- noch ein Beispiel, was ich gestern erlebte…

PvP mit Freunden; ich war der Jüngste mit 18 Jahren, der Älteste 32… so begab sich folgender Dialog (Ältester = Ä, Ich = I, Schurke = S)

- Warsong Gulch -
S: „Bräuchte mal Hilfe beim Flagge holen“
Ä: „Komme“
I: „Da mach ich mit“
* Schurke hat die Flagge *
Ä: „Gibt die Flagge her“
S: „Lass mich eben sprinten, vorbereitung, sprinten- dann geb ich sie dir“
Ä : „lol du verfic*ter kackboon gib mir die verschi**ene flagge alda…“
(In diesem Moment dachte ich mir- wir sprachen über TS, der Schurke kam neu dazu- das ich das irgendwann mal benutzen könnte, so als Beispiel, wie ich es hier tue… interessant, btw, wie Recht ich damit hatte)
S: „Was´n? Ich meine, mit doppelten Sprinten bin ich schnell, dann kriegt mich die Horde nicht direkt. Wenn du die Flagge dann hast, dann geht´s doch eigentlich ganz gut, oder meinst du nicht?“
Ä: „BLablabla, du hast nur keine Ahnung vom game, bist bestimmt so´n kleines kiddy ey“
S: „Ja, ich bin ein ‚kiddy’, ich bin knappe 14 Jahre alt- was dagegen?“
Ä: „Ich sag ja, Kiddy- los, kick den, ich will hier nur ü18 drinnen haben, mit denen kann man wenigstens zocken, und nich mit solchen abenappelten kiddys ey“


So, an dieser Stelle springe ich raus, und gebe nochmal zu bedenken: 32-jähriger flamet 14-jährigen, weil 32-jähriger einen Erfolg in einem Spiel wollte… Aber immer daran denken, unter 18-jährige sind böse… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesen Worten, und einem fröhlichen „zomfg ololol ich kann schreiben rofldiepolitikandiewand“ (naja, irgendwie muss ich doch zeigen, dass ich noch ganz unreif im Kopf bin, wegen dem frischen 18 und so… erst morgen bin ich ein total reifer Mensch mit krassen Ansagen und so), wünsche ich noch einen schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## Bellerophon- (7. Oktober 2009)

"Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde."


Ist dieser Zusammenhang irgendwie durch eine Studie oder so belegt?

Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Meinst du, die Kinder/Jugendlichen, die wegen WOW nicht zum Fußball o.ä. gehen, würden das ohne WOW machen? Ich glaube eher, dass sie sich vor den Fernseher hocken, Chatten oder einfach ein anderes Online- oder Offlinespiel auf PC oder Konsole spielen würden.
Alternativ kann es natürlich auch sein, dass sie bei Saturn in der Konsolenecke zu finden wären...

Und wieso die Altersfreigabe des Spiels hochgesetzt werden soll verstehe ich gar nicht. Wer sonst außer den Kindern und Jugendlichen hat denn das Kontrollorgan der Eltern hinter sich, um vor der vermeintlichen Sucht geschützt zu werden? Nur, weil manche Eltern Ihrer Aufsichtspflicht den Kindern gegenüber nicht nachkommen, muss man doch nicht die Allgemeinheit bestrafen.
Ich selbst habe in meiner Jugendzeit kein Internet und WOW gehabt. Stattdessen habe ich dann halt was anderes gespielt. Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn die Eltern kein Auge drauf haben? Meine Eltern haben mir das Spielen erlaubt, weil meine Noten trotzdem gut waren und ich letztendlich dann auch mein Abitur gemacht habe.
Und was die sozialen kontakte durch Sport angeht: In meiner Jugendfußballmannschaft waren Größtenteils andere Jugendliche mit einem IQ von einem Toastbrot, die jegliche Konversation auf weiblich Körperteile, Alkohol und Mofas reduziert haben und mich letztendlich auch zum Alkohol geführt haben. Will ich deshalb Fußball verbieten?

Ich finde es schrecklich, dass immer gleich der Teufel an die Wand gemalt wird, wenn man sagt, man spielt WOW.
Es wird sofort davon ausgegangen, dass man nichts anderes mehr macht und vor seinem Rechner mit Chips und Cola dahinvegetiert. Und auf die Frage, was der Gesprächspartner denn so nach der Arbeit macht, bekommt man zur Antwort, dass er meist auf dem Sofa vorm Fernseher hockt. Stimmt natürlich, Popstars und Bauer sucht Frau sind viel wertvoller als WOW.

Ich z.B. spiele WOW und trotzdem habe ich eine Freundin, einen intakten Freundeskreis, einen Job und mache Sport. Bin nun ich die Ausnahme, oder sind es die Gamer, die tatsächlich nichts anderes als WOW oder andere Spiele im Kopf haben? Das wird hier wohl keiner beantworten können.

Und nun zu einem anderen Thema, dass im Verlauf dieses Threads aufgekommen ist:
Schön für dich, dass du Schiller gelesen hast. (egal ob freiwillig oder unfreiwillig)
Aber kannst du mir erklären, was es mir für meine berufliche Zukunft bringt, wenn ich Effi Briest, den Schimmelreiter oder was weiß ich was gelesen hab?


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Bellerophon- schrieb:


> Und nun zu einem anderen Thema, dass im Verlauf dieses Threads aufgekommen ist:
> Schön für dich, dass du Schiller gelesen hast. (egal ob freiwillig oder unfreiwillig)
> Aber kannst du mir erklären, was es mir für meine berufliche Zukunft bringt, wenn ich Effi Briest, den Schimmelreiter oder was weiß ich was gelesen hab?




Würdest Du mir die Textpassage mal zeigen in der Ich mich damit versuche zu profilieren ? Das war nämlich nicht von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:  Hab heute leider wenig Zeit Euch zu helfen der Realität ins Auge zu blicken,
Ihr könnt ja schonmal zusammen weitermachen mit wehenden Fahnen gegen die Vernunft zu ziehen und Ich überprüfe zwischendurch die haarsträubenden Aussagen .
An den Poster der mich darauf hingewiesen hat dass man in Deutschland *Ich* nicht gross schreiben muss, das ist mir bekannt Ich mache es aber absichtlich es geht ja auch um *MICH*.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> (…)
> PS:  Hab heute leider wenig Zeit Euch zu helfen der Realität ins Auge zu blicken,
> Ihr könnt ja schonmal zusammen weitermachen mit wehenden Fahnen gegen die Vernunft zu ziehen und Ich überprüfe zwischendurch die haarsträubenden Aussagen .
> An den Poster der mich darauf hingewiesen hat dass man in Deutschland *Ich* nicht gross schreiben muss, das ist mir bekannt Ich mache es aber absichtlich es geht ja auch um *MICH*.



Ähm, kommt es mir nur so vor, oder wirkt die Person auf andere ebenfalls arrogant?

Btw. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du bei Zeiten dir mal meinen Post auf der vor- Seite durchlesen und dazu was sagen würdest. Ich schick es dir auch gerne per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so nebenbei… Du führst dich gerade auf, wie ein Pseudo Jesus, der einem Erlösung bringen will, durch das, was du als „vernünftig“ ansiehst. Alles andere wertest du ab. Das ist kein Zeichen von Reife. Das ist mehr ein Zeichen von einem kleinen Kind, dass sagt „Mein Ball ist toller als deiner“, und solange darauf rumhackt, bis niemand mehr mit dem Kind spielt.


----------



## Gartarus (7. Oktober 2009)

Wir könnten eh nix dran ändern was von oben kommt wird eigtl immer durchgesetzt. Und ich glaube nicht das diese Altersbeschränkung iwas bringt wenn die Menschen die WoW verkaufen scih nicht dran halten.


----------



## Bellerophon- (7. Oktober 2009)

Ups. Habe mich verguckt. Entschuldigung.
Aber vielleicht könnte sich der-/diejenige ja noch dazu äußern.


----------



## Theralk (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...





Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen. 


lol

Jahrelang wird an Jugenzentren und der gleichen immer mehr gespart und nu ist WOW schuld? D

als wenn es nicht genug andere Sachen gibt, wo die Kinder nur vorm Bildschirm sitzen müssen......
und frage mich ob die Politiker denn dann auch mehr Geld in Jugendzentren und so stecken, oder ob die Jugend nicht vom Pc zum nächsten Spielplatz wandert.... nicht um ne Sandburg zu bauen, sondern um sich ins Koma zu saufen.



Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.

denke es hat eher damit zu tun, dass immer weniger möglichkeiten für Kinder und Jugendliche gibt. Als wenn es an wow liegen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer mehr jugendliche verfallen Drogen und Alkohol und lassen sich von extremistischen Organisationen beeinflussen.


Wenn ich mir so anschau, was die Politik für ******  verpraktiziert (man muss nur einmal die Zeitung öffnen um ausm kotzen nicht mehr rauszukommen), und dann die Ernte ihrer langjährigen Saat, auf Sachen, wie Filme, Pc-spiele schieben....

was allein z.b. wegen den Amokläufen gemacht wurde, sind für mich nur mehr Gründe, die den Amokläufern wohl viel eher zu ihren Taten gebracht hätten.....

naja wie immer wird nicht an der wurzel angesetzt, sonder oben abgeschnitten.


Alles hat seine Gründe. auch warum so viele junge leute schon süchtig werden (Alkohol, Drogen, Internet/Pc)



hinzu kommt das verbotenes viel interessanter ist. 


würde es nicht soviele massenablenkenden Medien gebe (nicht nur für junge leute) hätten die Politiker schon längste die Armee auf der Straße, um die Kontrolle zu bewahren.... aber das kommt ja jetzt auch so.... wie immer werden natürlich dafür Gründe vorgeschoben, es sei ja gegen den Terror und für die Sicherheit.....



Fänd es auch gut, wenn die Jugend wieder mehr zusammen machen würde, wie z.B. Jugendzentren besuche.


Aber das ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## Irandor (7. Oktober 2009)

Das ist die gleiche Diskusion wie vor kurzer Zeit mit dem Paintball spielen.

Es wurde nur gesehen Spieler A schießt Spieler B ab. Dann sollte es auch verboten werden, nur die Leute haben sich dagegen gewehrt...

Da es sich in diesem Spiel aber um ein Taktisches Spiel handelt und man die leute nicht tötet sondern nur makiert verstehen die Politiker nicht, die sind nur geil auf Stimmen der braven Bürger bei der nächsten wahl.

Naja nun wieder zu WoW.

Ich würde es schon schlimm finden wenn WoW erst ab 18 würde, eine Menge guter Spieler würde verloren gehen, klar auch ein paar die nix können.

Die andere Seite ist aber auch,jeder der die Perso Nr. eingeben mmüsste würde einfach Papas Perso nehmen und den benutzen.

Klar gibt es in WoW auch ein paar Szenen wo ich sagen: Stop, das war ein bisschen krass jetzt.  Siehe die Dk Startgebiets Quest wo man einen seiner früheren Freunde töten soll.

Aber das Spiel bietet einem ja noch so viel mehr: Kontakte knüpfen, Strategien ausarbeiten, Spannung und vor allem Spaß.

Das einer von 100.000 mal durchdreht kann vorkommen aber der hatte vorher schon nen Knacks weg, aber dieses Statement is ja bekannt xD

Ich selber bin zwar kein U18 mehr, eigentlich schon länger nicht mehr.

Bei mir isses so wenn ich kein Bock auf WoW habe dann geh ich raus und fahr ne Runde fahrrad oder gehe mit Freunden irgendwo hin.

Dafür sage ich sogar Raids ab.

Und das sehe ich bei vielen Leuten das ihnen das RL vorgeht. Klar gibt auch die anderen die wirklich schon ne fette TFT Bräune haben.

Bei den Jugendlichen ist es wie bekannt aber auch so das die Eltern sich wegen Arbeit und anderen Sachen nicht um Ihr Kind kümmern können.

Und da liegt wieder die Schuld beim Staat der für zu wenig Angebote sorgt die Jugend vom Rechner wegzubringen.

Also will der Staat seine eigenen verbockten Sachen wieder gerade biegen indem sie das Problem "wegsperren"


----------



## Hubautz (7. Oktober 2009)

Bellerophon- schrieb:


> Aber kannst du mir erklären, was es mir für meine berufliche Zukunft bringt, wenn ich Effi Briest, den Schimmelreiter oder was weiß ich was gelesen hab?


Was machst du denn beruflich? Oder was willst du machen? 
Das hört sich vielleicht seltsam an, aber Bildung wird dir immer etwas bringen. (jaja ich weiß, derAlte kloppt wieder Sprüche..) Aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass du immer mit Menschen zu tun haben wirst und eine gewisse Allgemeinbildung dann ganz nützlich ist. Selbst wenn du irgendwann als Bäckereifachverkäufer arbeitest, hat es Vorteile wenn man sich sprachlich ausdrücken kann.
Außerdem: schaden kann es ganz bestimmt nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (7. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ähm, kommt es mir nur so vor, oder wirkt die Person auf andere ebenfalls arrogant?




Nein, das geht mir auch so. Klingt schon ein wenig heftig. 

Ich persönlich sehe in ihm ne Art gefallenen Philosophen. Möglicherweise hat er Recht, aber keiner nimmt seine Thesen an.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (7. Oktober 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Nein, das geht mir auch so. Klingt schon ein wenig heftig.
> 
> Ich persönlich sehe in ihm ne Art gefallenen Philosophen. Möglicherweise hat er Recht, aber keiner nimmt seine Thesen an.



Wenn der Recht _hätte_ .......... dann könnten Affen Opern komponieren.


x3n0n , mach das Ding endlich zu


----------



## Bellerophon- (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Bankkaufmann. Inzwischen sogar nicht mehr einfaches "Fußvolk" sondern in einer kleinen Führungsposition.

Ich stimme dir natürlich zu, dass Allgemeinbildung durchaus wichtig ist. Ich lese auch sehr gerne und informiere mich über Nachrichtensendungen, Zeitungen und Zeitschriften.

Hab mich da wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Mich nervt es nur, dass immer wieder drauf rumgeritten wird, dass man unbedingt Schiller, Fontane oder sonst wen gelesen haben muss und sonst als ungebildet abgestempelt wird.
Lesen ist wichtig, das ist wahr, aber bitte doch jeder das, was er gerne mag. Ich habe einige dieser Bücher und Gedichte gelesen, einige freiwillig, andere eher aus Zwang heraus. Und wenn ich mit Formulierungen aus diesen Werken bei einem Kunden ankommen würde, dann fühlt der sich glaube ich leicht verar...


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ähm, kommt es mir nur so vor, oder wirkt die Person auf andere ebenfalls arrogant?
> 
> Btw. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du bei Zeiten dir mal meinen Post auf der vor- Seite durchlesen und dazu was sagen würdest. Ich schick es dir auch gerne per PM
> 
> ...



Habe Deinen Beitrag gelesen - ganz - und lese dort in leicht abgewandelter Form genau dass was der Grossteil zum Thema zu sagen hat.

Was sollte Ich dazu kommentieren ? 
Ja Kids lasst Eure Skateboards/Bikes/Skates/Fussbälle daheim stehn und liegen und zockt lieber WoW weil draussen gibts nur auf die Backen und keiner kann Euch leiden ?
Ich glaube kaum dass es in Deutschland so gefährlich ist dass man bald unbewaffnet das Haus nicht mehr verlassen kann.

Dein Warsong Beispiel : 
Genauso wie es 15 jährige gibt die mental und sozial top auf der Höhe sind 
gibts selbstverständlich auch 40 Jährige denen man besser den Stecker ziehen sollte.


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Irandor schrieb:


> Das ist die gleiche Diskusion wie vor kurzer Zeit mit dem Paintball spielen.
> 
> Es wurde nur gesehen Spieler A schießt Spieler B ab. Dann sollte es auch verboten werden, nur die Leute haben sich dagegen gewehrt...
> 
> ...



Also das Paintball Verbot ist echt mehr als peinlich ganz ehrlich. Military Gear und draussen im Wald Krieg spielen is sowieso in der Szene absolutes No-Go und hätte mein Sohn ( Gott hab Ihn selig ) nen Marker gewollt anstelle einer PS3 mit CoD4  hätt Ich ne Stunde später mit Ihm im Shop gestanden.

btw TFT Bräune lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Bellerophon- schrieb:


> Ich bin Bankkaufmann. Inzwischen sogar nicht mehr einfaches "Fußvolk" sondern in einer kleinen Führungsposition.
> 
> Ich stimme dir natürlich zu, dass Allgemeinbildung durchaus wichtig ist. Ich lese auch sehr gerne und informiere mich über Nachrichtensendungen, Zeitungen und Zeitschriften.
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben Ich hab den Thread absichtlich so gestartet. 
Mehr als nen Eye-Opener sollte es anfangs allerdings garnicht werden, bis es dann eben seinen Lauf genommen hat.

Dass Bildung wirklich wichtig ist sollte eigentlich jedem ob jung oder alt mittlerweile klar sein, leider verschliessen aber doch einige vehement die Augen davor was sehr schade ist. Dass WoW der Einzige Grund dafür sein soll - Leute pls - is selbstverständlich totaler Bullshit.
Ich denke tatsächlich nicht dass man als 15/16 Jähriger normaler Junge/Mädchen lieber nen gehörnten Fellhaufen durchs Brachland lenkt als sich mit Leuten draussen oder irgendwo bei wem zuhause trifft, das andere Geschlecht ist in dem Alter doch sicherlich nicht mehr ganz so pfui und die Jugendlichen die Ich so kenne sind echt allesamt super drauf und aufgeweckt.

Interessant waren die Reaktionen einiger dennoch dass muss man sagen, einige sind direkt vom Napf ins Fettmeer gesprungen und Andere wiederrum haben tolle Ansagen gemacht Hut ab.

Hoffe Ich hab euch alle nicht zuviel geärgert, so schlimm bin Ich IRL nämlich garnicht.

Wünsche allen ob jung und alt weiterhin viel Spass mit Ihrem Hobby ob drinnen oder draussen und never forget :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis nachher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> (…)
> Was sollte Ich dazu kommentieren ?
> Ja Kids lasst Eure Skateboards/Bikes/Skates/Fussbälle daheim stehn und liegen und zockt lieber WoW weil draussen gibts nur auf die Backen und keiner kann Euch leiden ?
> Ich glaube kaum dass es in Deutschland so gefährlich ist dass man bald unbewaffnet das Haus nicht mehr verlassen kann.
> ...



Das mit dem „keiner kann Euch leiden“, hast du gesagt. Ich kenne deinen Stand nicht, ich bin noch nicht lange aus der Schule raus- und in der Berufsschule sehe ich es oft genug, wie die größeren auf den kleineren herumhacken. Vorallem, wenn sie weniger sind. Da zock ich lieber WoW, als solche Niveaulosigkeit mit anzusehen.
Das mit dem unbewaffnet aus dem Haus- das kam von dir. So gefährlich nicht. Aber hey, hier wirst du so verprügelt, dass du stirbst, obwohl du nur helfen wolltest.
Oder die Jugendlichen töten dich einfach mal so- Zerstörungswut halt.
Aber das hab ich nicht gesagt, haben auch nicht die Medien gesagt. Das ist bestimmt so´n Killer Virus, der in uns allen steckt!

Und genau das ist das Problem: Es heißt immer nur „Es sind die unter 18-jährigen“, aber es heißt nie „es sind die unter 18-jährigen, aber auch die, die über 18-jährigen“!


----------



## Rainaar (7. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was der Thread wirklich gezeigt hat ist das WOW völlig überbewertet ist, vor allem durch die Spieler selbst.

Ein Pups is blau ist wichtiger wie alles andere usw. usw.

Logisch das nun auch für alles andere dieses Spiel benutzt wird.

Es ist ein Spiel; auch wenn es 11 Mio. Leute spielen ist und bleibt es ein Spiel - behandelt es so und keinen wirds mehr interessieren.


----------



## Sternwolf (7. Oktober 2009)

Und schon wieder taucht die mir leidige Diskussion Sucht Ja/Nein auf? 

1. Definition Sucht: Es ist nicht NUR möglich von Alk, Rauchen oder Zocken süchtig zu werden,
                             nein, es ist sogar möglich von ABSOLUT ALLEM süchtig zu werden.
                             Bsp.: Sucht nach Schmerz, Chatten(nicht zocken), alle 2min auf sein Handy schauen
                                     ob eine SmS da ist

2. WoW ist böse: Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW nur deßhalb so oft das Ziel von Politikern, weil man hier ungefähr
                         die Anzahl der Spieler kenn (Selbst die ist auf Grund von privaten Servern zu niedrig). Jedoch 
                         ist eine Spieleranzahl von 13Millionen noch ein absoluter Zwerg im Gegensatz zu manch 
                         andere Spielen.
                         Bsp.: Spore (genauso viele Cracks wie gekaufte Versionen, wenn nicht mehr), Guildwars, so 
                                  ziemlich jeders andere gute Free-Mmorpg (Runes of Magic, Runesscape), Call of Duty 4
                                  (gleiches Phänomen wie bei Spore) und so weiter

3. 13Euro - wtf: Vielleicht kennt ihr jemand das Browsergame freewar.de ? Hier gibt es die möglichkeit für 10Eu
                        einen Sponsorgutschein für ein halbes Jahr zu kaufen. Dieser Gutschein bietet nur kleine Vorteile
                        wie z.b. eine Warteschlange um seine Fähigkeiten auszubauen. Ebenfalls kann man diese
                        Gutscheine (man erhält ein anwendbares Item beim Kauf) für Ingame-Gold verkaufen.
                        Nun kenn ich Leute, die hier 100 manchmal sogar bis zu 300Euro pro Monat! dafür ausgeben.

                        Nächstes Beispiel ist Ogame.de , wo man sich für Geld Vorteile (richtige wie z.b. mehr Rohstoffe)
                        kaufen kann. Um alle Vorteile zu besitzen muss man ca. 30Euro pro Monat ausgeben. Das ist 
                        weit mehr als die 13Euro für WoW im Monat.

                        Desweitern ist es selbst für einen 12jährigen nicht unmöglich einen WoW Account zu bezahlen 
                        indem er einfach einen Nebenjob sucht (auch ist heutzutage das Taschengeld hoch genug für 
                        solch ein Hobby).

Politik von heute: Wir haben in Rheinlandpfalz eine Art Juniorwahl der Bundestagswahl durchgeführt und ich war
                          erfreut über die 12% für die Piratenpartei. Wir leben in einem demokratischem Staat mit 
                          eingeschränkter Freiheit. Dies bedeutet, dass jeder alles machen darf solange er nicht die
                          Freiheit des anderen einschränkt. Dies bedeutet auch, dass ich zocken darf, was ich will.
                          Im Prinziep ist die Usk nur eine Richtlinie, welche nicht eingehalten werden muss.
                          Zwar muss ein Minderjähriger die Erlaubnis eines Erziehungsberechtigigten haben, aber wenn
                          ich einen Zettel mit der Unterschrift meines Vater z.b. hätte, auf dem stände, dass ich mir 
                          Call of Duty 5 (ab 18) mit 14 kaufen darf, dann darf ich das auch und keiner kann mir es         
                          verbieten. So einfach ist das.

Kreditkarte: Ja, nicht jeder besitzt eine, jedoch ist es kein Problem als Minderjähriger eine zu besitzen. Diese 
                  Karten sind Prepaidkarten, welche vor dem Benutzen aufgeladen werden müssen ( dies verhindert
                  die frühzeitige Verschuldung), und sind auch schon in Handys benutzt!!

Killerspiele sind auch böse: Nein, sind sie nicht. Sie sind nicht der Grund für einen Amoklauf, sondern das soziale
                                        Umfeld (mangelnde Erziehung, Mobbing in der Schule etc.). Nein, mit Killerspielen
                                        (der Begriff ist ebenfalls völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, es heißt Ego-Shooter, nur will
                                        kein Politiker dies lernen) kann man auch nicht das Töten lernen und es setzt
                                         die Hemmschwelle um kein Stück runter (sollte dies dennoch passieren, dann ist 
                                        das soziale Umfeld mitschuldig). Ego-Shooter werden von genau 2 Gruppen gespielt.
                                        Die einen wollen einfach ein bisschen Spaß haben, die anderen sind Profis / Experten
                                        und spielen dies aus taktischen/strategischen Gründen.

Ich,Autor dieses Artikels: Ja, ich zocke WoW. Ja, ich zocke Call of Duty4. Und Ja, es macht mir verdammt viel
                                     Spaß und ich investiere gerne meine Zeit in dies Hobbys, manchmal sogar zwischen 3 
                                      4 Stunden nachdem ich aus der Schle nach Hause komme und nein, ich bin damit nicht
                                     abhängig. Nebenher Jobbe ich noch, speile leidenschaftlich Schach und treffe mich mit  
                                     Freunden. Ein Grund für meine große Freizeit könnte darin liegen, dass ich es wirklich
                                      einfach habe mit der Schule (12. Klasse, Schnitt 2.0, welche so niedrig ist da mich so 
                                      Fächer wie Musik oder Religion einfach nicht interessieren, viel Hilfe zu Hause da ich 
                                      z.b. zweisprachig aufgewachsen bin) oder weil meine Lehrer zum Teil wirklich 
                                      entweder dauerkrank sind und es kein Ersatz exestiert (oh, sry, die Regierung sucht 
                                      ja verzweifelt Lehrer, nur stellt sie keine ein, denn es gibt genug, die auf Lehramt 
                                      studieren) oder weil meine Lehrer mir einfach keine Hausaufgaben geben oder weil
                                      wir im Stoff so weit zurückhängen, dass wir alles schon 3mal durchgekaut haben und 
                                      ich das ganze schon auswendig runterbeten kann nachdem ich um 4Uhr morgens von
                                      einer Kanone geweckt worden bin.

Bildungssystem - haha:  Wenn man den Absatz davor gelesen hat, weiß man, dass es so nicht weiter gehen
                                    kann. Unsere Schule hat genau einen Computerraum, welcher im Moment von
                                    Viren und Torjanern überfallen wird. Wir haben ein Ag-Angebot von genau einer: dem
                                    Chor, welcher nur deßhalb exestiert, weil er schon fast Tradition ist. ( oder weil man um
                                    15Punkte zu bekommen (Lehrer abhängig) in den Chor gehen muss)
                                    Ersatz für kranke Lehrer fehlt vollständig (Juhuhu, schon wieder 3 Freistunden ...).
                                    Daraus resultierend fehlt in der Mittelstufe(zum Teil auch in der 
                                    Unterstufe) der halbe Untericht (z.b. hat meine Schwesert (8.Klasse) im Moment
                                    nur für ein halbes Jahr Chemie). Kein Wunder, dass der Pisatest für uns eine 
                                    Katastrophe ist. Und natürlich sind wir faulen Schüler Schuld und nicht die Lehrer bzw.
                                    die Politiker, welche für das System, welches sich nach dem Einkommen der Eltern
                                    richtet, verantwortlich.

An alle, die sich die Mühe gegeben habt, diesen Text durchzulesen und nicht nur zu überfliegen, sollte sich 
ernsthaft Gedanken über unseren Staat machen!
Und an den Autor: Alle ihre Argumente wurden in diesem Text widerlegt. Sind sie dennoch anderer Meinung,
dann schicken sie mir bitte eine Pm.

Mfg Sternwolf

Ps: Sprachfehlter dürft ihr behalten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin naja Die Hoffnung war da und o wunder der Thread lebt noch 

Gut ein Post mußte gelöscht werden aber das macht nix.

Ach ich hab der Borkener Zeitung einen Leserbrief geschickt mal schauen was sie zu meinem Standpunkt sagen


----------



## Holoas (7. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sehen, die größten Kiddies sind die Erwachsenen..
> 
> Ich selbst bin 15, und kenne einige Minderjährige die ebenfalls Vernunft und Anstand besitzen, somit kann ich diese Entscheidung oder was auch immer überhaupt nicht begrüßen..
> 
> Bei mir läuft aber eh alles über Eltern und ingame werde ich nicht für unter 18 gehalten.




Naja bin auch 15 Jahre alt, aber ich bin so reif das ich weiss wie man sich in einer Riesigen Community zu Verhalten hat.
Die meisten die ich im Ts frage, für wie alt sie mich halten, schätzen mich auf 19-21. Und wenn man das von 25-32 Jährigen hört, hat das ja schon was zu bedeuten.

Also halte ich es für Schwachsinn diese Entscheidung..    falls es durchgesetzt wird, werde ich mich aufjedenfall mit Blizzard in Kontakt setzen und fragen wie sie es Entschädigen wollen über 60% der Spieler die unter 18 sind, den Account zu sperren.


Mfg Holoas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Oktober 2009)

Sternwolf schrieb:


> (komplettes Zitat von Sternwolf)



absolutes sign...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. Oktober 2009)

Holoas schrieb:


> Also halte ich es für Schwachsinn diese Entscheidung..    falls es durchgesetzt wird, werde ich mich aufjedenfall mit Blizzard in Kontakt setzen und fragen wie sie es Entschädigen wollen über 60% der Spieler die unter 18 sind, den Account zu sperren.
> 
> 
> Mfg Holoas
> ...



Die werden dir sagen das man um einen Account zu erstellen 18 sein muß sollte derjenige der den Account erstellt hat nicht 18 sein wird der Account gesperrt.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Oktober 2009)

Dem TE geht es doch nunmal nicht um die Jugend und deren Schutz. Seht es nunmal ein. Wer 75&#8364; pro Monat für Pixel ausgeben will und dies als Hobby bezeichnet (den kann man auch als süchtig bezeichnen, was ich ausdrücklich nicht tue).. so what. Es kotzt ihn vielleicht innerlich so sehr an, dasz eine breite Masse ihm z.b. itmes wegrollen, er beim täglichen, stundenlangen farmen des protobluebalkuscheltiger Drachen, von für ihn vermeintlichen suchtgefährdenten Kinder, gestört wird, dasz ihm so ein populistischer Vorschlag wie eine Erlösung vorkommt (um einen elitären Traum zu träumen den viel träumen). Das er nicht weit genug gedacht hat, erkennt jeder an seiner Argumentation. 
Nun könnte man auch soweit gehen und die Behauptung in den Raum werfen (genau wegen der undurchdachten Argumentation), er ist nur ein Troll und ärgert aus Langeweile paar Menschen um sich herum (mit Erfolg). Was genau nun sein Antrieb ist, ob egoistisches Interesse um dem eigenen Vorteil wIllens oder nur ein gut gemachter Trollthread, kann er für sich und ihr für euch entscheiden. Jedoch wer das hier ernst nimmt vergeudet seine Energie... sie verpufft im Nirvana der Foren (tragt sie zur Arbeit - auf die Strasse oder zum Nachbarn).
Und Leute in 4 Jahren seid ihr volljährig also geht wählen.


----------



## Dufurius (7. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Dem TE geht es doch nunmal nicht um die Jugend und deren Schutz. Seht es nunmal ein. Wer 75€ pro Monat für Pixel ausgeben will und dies als Hobby bezeichnet (den kann man auch als süchtig bezeichnen, was ich ausdrücklich nicht tue).. so what. Es kotzt ihn vielleicht innerlich so sehr an, dasz eine breite Masse ihm z.b. itmes wegrollen, er beim täglichen, stundenlangen farmen des protobluebalkuscheltiger Drachen, von für ihn vermeintlichen suchtgefährdenten Kinder, gestört wird, dasz ihm so ein populistischer Vorschlag wie eine Erlösung vorkommt (um einen elitären Traum zu träumen den viel träumen). Das er nicht weit genug gedacht hat, erkennt jeder an seiner Argumentation.
> Nun könnte man auch soweit gehen und die Behauptung in den Raum werfen (genau wegen der undurchdachten Argumentation), er ist nur ein Troll und ärgert aus Langeweile paar Menschen um sich herum (mit Erfolg). Was genau nun sein Antrieb ist, ob egoistisches Interesse um dem eigenen Vorteil oder nur ein gut gemachter Trollthread, kann er für sich und ihr für euch entscheiden. Jedoch wer das hier ernst nimmt vergeudet seine Energie... sie verpufft im Nirvana der Foren (tragt sie zur Arbeit - auf die Strasse oder zum Nachbarn).
> Und Leute in 4 Jahren seid ihr volljährig also geht wählen.




Netter Gedanke PePe aber wenn mich alles täuscht hat der TE doch irgendwo in diesem Thread erwähnt dass er gar kein WoW sondern irgend ein anderes MMO spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> An den Poster der mich darauf hingewiesen hat dass man in Deutschland *Ich* nicht gross schreiben muss, das ist mir bekannt Ich mache es aber absichtlich es geht ja auch um *MICH*.



Dann musst du aber auch "Wir" verwenden, wie seinerzeit Kaiser Wilhelm. Also: Wir machen es aber absichtlich, es geht ja auch um Uns.


----------



## Super PePe (7. Oktober 2009)

okay zugegeben hab mir nicht alle phrasen durchgelesen ..
ein troll nunja was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja und was man ist und isst und spielt und nicht isst und ist ... es ist ein forum


----------



## Arasouane (7. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid alle so geil. Ihr habt von Diskussion gar kein Ahnung, oder?

Also meine Lieben: Euch ist es tatsächlich vollkommen neu, dass wenn man in einer Diskussion jemanden in die Ecke drängt, dieser mit krampfhafter Vortäuschung rationaler Überlegenheit reagiert? 

Habt ihr noch nie diskutiert? So richtig?

Is doch so easy: Volcrom steht eine riesigen Front gegenüber und reagiert offensiv defensiv. Irgendwann kränkt das und er wird "ungut". Sein post zeigen auch, dass er sich selbst zunehmen positiv darstellt und zwar so übertrieben, dass er eine weiter front aufreisst.

Menno Menno, solche Diskussionen hab ich mit meinen besten Freund geführt wo man an seine persönlichen Grenzen geführt wird, die hier von vielen schon längst überschritten worden ist.

Volcrom ist sicher ein saunetter Kerl und ein guter Papa, davon bin ich absolut überzeugt. Genauso wie sein härtesten Counterparts hier. Ihr drängt euch nur gegenseitig an die Wand und zeigt daher aggressives Verhalten.

Daher -> vote 4 close

Lg Schurkl


----------



## Schmiddel (7. Oktober 2009)

Fakt ist doch mal eins: Würden nicht Millionen von Spielern seit knapp 5 Jahren WoW spielen, würde es diesen Artikel nicht geben. Genauso ist es bei CS 1.6  bzw. CSS. Dieses Spiel exestiert seit über 10 Jahren, wird von Millionen von Spielern weltweit gespielt und ist nunmal populär. Sind sind deshalb auch gerne Zielscheibe der Medien und Politiker. Sobald ein Amoklauf war, konnte man davon ausgehen, das derjenige CSS gespielt hat. Seinen wir mal ehrlich, welcher Jugendliche hat dieses Spiel nicht auf dem PC. Es kostet nichts und biete kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Das es aber bei dem Spiel nicht allein um sinnlose Ballerei geht, das sehen die meisten Leute nicht. Da ist Taktik und Teamplay gefragt. Einzelgänger und Rambo´s kommen da nicht weit. Das selbe gilt für WoW. Stumpf auf was draufhauen bringt einen nicht weiter.  Kopf einschalten, probieren Erfolg haben. Genauso wird das Zusammenspiel gefördert, da man in Ini´s und Raids mit anderen zusammenarbeiten muss. Man lernt andere Leute kennen, hat Spass mit denen und trifft sich vllt sogar im RL. Und jetzt gibt es ein Weltereigniss, was an einem tatsächlichen Ereigniss angelehnt ist. Verbunden sind damit Erfolge, woran jetzt ein einziges!!! von der Formulierung her unglücklich ist. Ein entsetzer Aufschrei der Medien (sowas verkauft sich ja immer), und der allseits geschätzte Dr. Pfeiffer steht parat. Entsetze Politiker prüfen die FSK, sowas kann man Jugendlichen nicht antun. Das Event mag vllt. nicht für Kinder geeignet sein, aber auf´s Oktoberfest dürfen sie auch? Trinken dürfen Sie nicht, aber zugucken, wie Erwachsen und auch unsere Poliker sich einen oder mehrere hinter die Binde gießen, das ist erlaubt. Etwas doppelzüngig würde ich sagen.

Abschließend noch meine persönliche Meinung. Ich bin neben WoW-Zocker auch noch Sportschütze und hegen einen tiefen Groll gegenüber unseren Medien und diesen ach so gescheiten Dr.Pfeiffer. Die Verbreitung von Halbwahrheiten, falschen Fakten und Forderungen nach schärferen Waffengesetzen, Erhöhung von FSK, Verbot von Killerspielen usw. haben wir solchen sensationslüsternen Reporter und mediengeilen Leute (wie Dr.Pfeiffer) zu verdanken. Diese Leute kratzen an der Oberfläche und haben kein Interesse sich mit der Thematik richtig auseinander zusetzen. Das schlimme dabei ist, das unsere Mitmenschen diese Sachen, die von den Medien verbreitet werden, auch noch für bare Münze nehmen und somit ein Sport oder Spiel oder auch andere Sachen in Verruf gerät.

Eins zum Schluss. Die WoW-Spieler können noch froh sein, das momentan "nur" geprüft wird. Im Endeffekt passiert sehr wahrscheinlich gar nichts. Da haben Leute mit anderen Hobby´s (speziell Sportschützen) mit unseren lieben Staat und den Medien viel mehr Ärger.


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Netter Gedanke PePe aber wenn mich alles täuscht hat der TE doch irgendwo in diesem Thread erwähnt dass er gar kein WoW sondern irgend ein anderes MMO spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi, habe mal gespielt, BC noch kurz aber WotLK nicht mehr mitgemacht. Nachdem bei jedem Add-On ne Levelerhöhung ansteht für untauglich befunden.


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so geil. Ihr habt von Diskussion gar kein Ahnung, oder?
> 
> Also meine Lieben: Euch ist es tatsächlich vollkommen neu, dass wenn man in einer Diskussion jemanden in die Ecke drängt, dieser mit krampfhafter Vortäuschung rationaler Überlegenheit reagiert?
> 
> ...




Chapeau !


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch "Wir" verwenden, wie seinerzeit Kaiser Wilhelm. Also: Wir machen es aber absichtlich, es geht ja auch um Uns.



Das hat schon einen Grund warum Ich nur *Ich* groß schreibe und *wir* klein.

Den kannst Du Dir doch sicher auch schon denken oder ?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gern mal per ICQ mit Volcrom chatten ich glaube der Gute hatte ein ganz anderes Ziel

den die meistens Thread wurden wegen persönliche Angriffe und Flames geschlossen dieser hält seid 44 Seiten 

da in über 90% der Beiträge sachlich diskutiert wurde und der TE hat die Friedmannsche Diskussionstaktik genutzt man schmeißt ein Argument in den Raum behauptet das dies richtig ist u Reizt den Gegenpart damit dieser entweder überreizt aufgibt oder trotzdem sachlich diskutieren kann was beweist das er Ahnung hat von dem er redet und nicht nur Stammtischparolen folgt.


----------



## Totebone (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das hat schon einen Grund warum Ich nur *Ich* groß schreibe und *wir* klein.
> 
> Den kannst Du Dir doch sicher auch schon denken oder ?



Weil du dich selber so magst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach der hat ja schonwieder den Thread verlassen <.<


----------



## Tweetycat280 (7. Oktober 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Weil du dich selber so magst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Les mal meine Sigi wenn er sich mag muß ich mich ja vergöttern


----------



## Totebone (7. Oktober 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Les mal meine Sigi wenn er sich mag muß ich mich ja vergöttern



joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das hat schon einen Grund warum Ich nur *Ich* groß schreibe und *wir* klein.
> 
> Den kannst Du Dir doch sicher auch schon denken oder ?



Ja: Du weißt nicht, was der "Pluralis majestatis" ist.


----------



## Rhock (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass die neue Altersfreigabe etwas bringen würde. Vorallem finde ich es schwachsinnig, dass das Braufest jetzt einer der großen Punkte geworden ist.... ich meine wieviele die unter 18 sind gehen denn auch auf das Oktoberfest??? Also, wenn müsste das ja auch verboten werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Alter scheiß egal! Sorry,für den Ausdruck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Doch ich habe einige der besagten "Kids" kennen gelernt und hätte sie ehr auf über 20 geschätzt. Andererseits kenne ich auch KIDS wo es umgekehrt ist. Die sind über 20 und benehmen sich wie im Kindergarten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn also etwas geändert werden sollte, dann wohl ehr die "Förderung" der neuen Generationen. Ich bin selber erst 26, aber wenn ich sehe, wie sich einige in meinem alter benehmen könnte ich wirklich heulen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aus meiner Sicht müsste der Staat etwas tun, damit Eltern wieder mehr mit ihren Sprösslingen verbringen können oder in einigen Fällen leider MÜSSEN!


----------



## Super PePe (7. Oktober 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so geil. Ihr habt von Diskussion gar kein Ahnung, oder?
> 
> Also meine Lieben: Euch ist es tatsächlich vollkommen neu, dass wenn man in einer Diskussion jemanden in die Ecke drängt, dieser mit krampfhafter Vortäuschung rationaler Überlegenheit reagiert?
> 
> ...



Vollkommen richtiger Einwurf und sachlich analysiert ... dazu empfehle ich, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, Schopenhauers Eristische Dialektik ... doch es sollte jedem bewusst sein wie und in welcher Art man so ein Thema behandelt .. die Unbedachtheit spiegelt sich in den letzten 44/45 Seiten wieder.  ... es ist ein gewissen Unvermögen, trotz unterschiedlicher Standpunkte, in der Diskussionskultur nicht das Argument anzugreifen, sondern die Person, wiederum( oder genau darum) empfinden viele das widerlegen oder das angreifen des eigenen Arguments als persönlichen Angriff und reagieren dementsprechend persönlich... damit ist jegliche argumentgeführte Diskussion hinfällig.
den Thread deshalb gleich zu schlieszen gehört dann aber wiederum zu dem Eingeständnis das der Großteil hier zu dumm ist für eine sogenannte sachliche Argumentation mit dem gleichzeitigen Eingeständnis die Demokratie sei nicht lebenswert (überspitzt) ... vielleicht ist das genau der Punkt hier das Ding offen zulassen, um den Beteiligten die Möglichkeit zugeben eine Revision zuführen (und wenn es nur eine Innerliche ist) ...
aber das Problem ist schon so alt wie die Sprache, dazu empfiehlt sich "Die Topik" von Aristoteles
&#8222;_Nicht mit dem Ersten dem Besten zu disputieren; sondern allein mit solchen, die man kennt und von denen man weiß, dass sie Verstand genug besitzen, nicht gar zu Absurdes vorzubringen und dadurch beschämt werden zu müssen; und um mit Gründen zu disputieren und nicht mit Machtsprüchen, und um auf Gründe zu hören und darauf einzugehen, und endlich, dass sie die Wahrheit schätzen, gute Gründe gern hören, auch aus dem Munde des Gegners, und Billigkeit genug haben, um es ertragen zu können Unrecht zu behalten, wenn die Wahrheit auf der anderen Seite liegt. Daraus folgt, dass unter Hundert kaum Einer ist, der es wert ist, dass man mit ihm disputiert_.&#8220;


@volcrom ist notiert, hatte ich übersehen mit dem BC vs Wolk. Dennoch stellt sich dann die Frage warum es nur auf WoW beschränken ... warum nicht alles ab 18 erlauben, denn in Jedem und Allem steckt die Gefahr der Sucht. Mal davon abgesehen das wir zum homo sapiens sapiens gehören, dem denkenden, spielenden Menschen. Das und das "schwarz-Weisz-Gemale", diese Ungereimtheit in deiner Argumentation spiegelt sich dann in den 44 Seiten und auch in den dementsprechenden kurzgegriffen Gegenargumenten wieder. Es prallen Behauptungen auf Behauptungen ohne Substanz


----------



## Nathanyel (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.



Sport- und Jugendvereine sind doch heutzutage auch nicht viel besser als vor 45 bzw. vor 89 im Osten, Gleichschaltung und Gruppenzwang an vorderster Stelle, die Gruppe ist alles, der Einzelne ist nichts. Es ist subtiler, aber immer noch genauso gefährlich.

Dazu dass WoW wegen dem Braufest(!) eine höhere Alterseinstufung bekommen soll:
Also dann forder ich aber auch die Unterlassung sämtlicher Berichte über das Oktoberfest, nicht nur Nachrichten, sondern vor allem Berichte in Lifestyle-Magazinen, die glorifizieren das Besaufen doch...


----------



## Phash (7. Oktober 2009)

Dank Blizzard gibts in München endlich ein Oktoberfest! Das war auch langsam nötig in der großen Stadt.

Leider ermuntert Blizzard die vielen Jugendlichen sich hemmungslos zu besaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kann ich nicht gutheissen.

Vor 5 Jahren, als es weder Blizzard, noch das von Blizzard erfundene Oktoberfest gab, war nie auch nur ein Jugendlicher Ende September in der bayrischen Landeshauptstadt betrunken, noch wusste er etwas von einem ominösen Getränk namens "Bier"


----------



## Dufurius (7. Oktober 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so geil. Ihr habt von Diskussion gar kein Ahnung, oder?
> 
> Also meine Lieben: Euch ist es tatsächlich vollkommen neu, dass wenn man in einer Diskussion jemanden in die Ecke drängt, dieser mit krampfhafter Vortäuschung rationaler Überlegenheit reagiert?
> 
> ...



Guter Einwand aber trotzdem finde ich trifft er nicht ganz zu. Denn hätte Volcrom mal über seinen Post nachgedacht bevor er auf die Taste "Antwort hinzufügen" gedrückt hat, dann hätte ihm eigentlich bewusst werden müssen dass es so endet. Denn Fakt ist: 

-Er schreibt als nicht/mehr WoW Spieler über die angeblich negativen Seiten von WoW
-Das ganze auch noch in einem WoW Forum
-Liefert aber keinerlei Argumente sondern nur Behauptungen

Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn ich mit einem Blinden über Farben diskutieren würde.


----------



## IstalkU (7. Oktober 2009)

@ Volcrom:
Und du hast wohl, als du einer dieser sogenannten "kiddys" warst artig für die Schule gelernt und auf keinen Fall Computer gespielt und nicht fernsehen gesehen.

Ich finds schwachsinn das den Politiker kein besserer Grund einfällt wieso das schulische Niveau als Computerspiele, es liegt an der Erziehung und nicht daran so viel wie möglich zu verbieten am Ende ist die Altersbeschränkung der Reiz es zu kaufen. Z.B.: Rauchen wird immer mehr verboten, jedoch merke ich es das immer mehr Jugendlich zur Zigarette greifen und als ob Jugendliche zu "Jugendzentren" gehen würden. Pfff!
Auch diese anderen Verbote wie 22 Uhr-Sperre usw. Hallo?! Was soll man denn Abends machen wenn man nicht außer Haus gehen darf?! Ja das ist nur ein Grund von vielen wieso "kiddys" WoW zocken, vor allem in den Großstädten was will man da groß machen? Außerdem macht WoW nicht SO süchtig wie manche Leute meinen, ja es gibt Ausnahmen aber das liegt daran, weil sie zuhause schlecht gekümmert werden. Diese Altersbeschränkung wenn sie nach so vielen Versuchen TATSÄCHLICH eingebracht wird, wird sie auch nicht viel bringen. Außerdem hat Blizzard extra für die Eltern, wenn sie wollen dass, ihre Kinder nicht viel spielen können sie Einschränkungen machen.
Mir wirds langsam zu blöd nach so vielen Altersbeschränkungenthemen, Spiele wurden für die Jugendlichen entwickelt!
MFG

Öffnet doch endlich die Augen und macht etwas!


----------



## DonHeid (7. Oktober 2009)

IstalkU schrieb:


> Ich finds schwachsinn das den Politiker kein besserer Grund einfällt wieso das schulische Niveau als Computerspiele, es liegt an der Erziehung und nicht daran so viel wie möglich zu verbieten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur haben die meisten Eltern keinen Plan darüber, ob Sie nun nicht wollen oder einfach nicht können lasse ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben Ich hab den Thread absichtlich so gestartet.
> Mehr als nen Eye-Opener sollte es anfangs allerdings garnicht werden, bis es dann eben seinen Lauf genommen hat.
> 
> Dass Bildung wirklich wichtig ist sollte eigentlich jedem ob jung oder alt mittlerweile klar sein, leider verschliessen aber doch einige vehement die Augen davor was sehr schade ist. Dass WoW der Einzige Grund dafür sein soll - Leute pls - is selbstverständlich totaler Bullshit.
> ...



Ich sagte ja du bist ein Troll.


----------



## IstalkU (7. Oktober 2009)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja du bist ein Troll.



Genau aus diesem Grund lässt Garrosh keine Trolle nach Orgrimmar.^^


----------



## Topfkopf (7. Oktober 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Dank Blizzard gibts in München endlich ein Oktoberfest! Das war auch langsam nötig in der großen Stadt.
> 
> Leider ermuntert Blizzard die vielen Jugendlichen sich hemmungslos zu besaufen
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudolord (7. Oktober 2009)

ICh hab da mal ne Frage: Wieso hat man eigentlich killerspiele wie zb cs erfunden?

zum thema wow ab 18: lächerlich....


----------



## Volcrom (7. Oktober 2009)

pseudolord schrieb:


> ICh hab da mal ne Frage: Wieso hat man eigentlich killerspiele wie zb cs erfunden?
> 
> zum thema wow ab 18: lächerlich....



Weils draussen für Cowboy und Indianer spielen zu gefährlich/kalt/ungemütlich/anstrengend is nehm Ich an.


----------



## Tolan (7. Oktober 2009)

Weil es Leute gibt die für solche Spiele Geld ausgeben.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema erziehung, stimmt es mich auch traurig, das viele eltern keine ahnung von Pc`s haben.
Mein Vater hatte Naechte am Pc verbracht seinerzeit, und mich zu vorsichtigem und gemaessigten gebrauch erzogen^^ Aus fehlern lernt man, am besten aus vremden.


----------



## Soldus (7. Oktober 2009)

Na ja...es gibt dann nur keine ''Kiddis'' mehr, die sich nicht mit dem Geburtsdatum iher Eltern einen Acc erstellt haben oder aus Deutschland kommen.

Ausserdem sit das ja doch alles nur ein Traum von euch mit Vorteilen vergifteten selbsternannten Pro's, denn bei der Korruption heutzutage gibt es ein einfaches Argument von Blizzard um das stoppen: 
Wenn die Altersfreigabe in Kraft kommt, ver leiren wir so viele Kunden, dass wir 5.000 Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen.
Und schon sind die Herren Politiker still und das Thema ist gegessen. Außerdem läuft heutzutage sowieso alles über das europäische Parlament, oder warum glaubt ihr würden alle europäischen Länder die gleichen Gesetze einführen und dann behaupten, sie wären selbst auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen?
Insofern: Thread sinnlos. Massenmobbing von Minderjährigen, vote 4 close


----------



## Soldus (7. Oktober 2009)

Na ja...es gibt dann nur keine ''Kiddis'' mehr, die sich nicht mit dem Geburtsdatum iher Eltern einen Acc erstellt haben oder aus Deutschland kommen.

Ausserdem ist das ja doch alles nur ein Traum von euch mit Vorteilen vergifteten selbsternannten Pro's, denn bei der Korruption heutzutage gibt es ein einfaches Argument von Blizzard um das stoppen: 
Wenn die Altersfreigabe in Kraft kommt, verlieren wir so viele Kunden, dass wir 5.000 Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen.
Und schon sind die Herren Politiker still und das Thema ist gegessen. Außerdem läuft heutzutage sowieso alles über das europäische Parlament, oder warum glaubt ihr würden alle europäischen Länder die gleichen Gesetze einführen und dann behaupten, sie wären selbst auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen?
Insofern: Thread sinnlos. Massenmobbing von Minderjährigen, vote 4 close

EDIT: Ach du schande...ein Doppelpost.


----------



## r0chel (7. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich irgendwie richtig schwachsinn.
Bin selber erst 16, mache meine Ausbildung und finde WoW ist da ein relativ guter Ausgleich zur Arbeit...
Natürlich gehen Freunde vor und am Wochenende Feiern ist mir auch wichtiger als der Raid aber naja.
Und das kiddies weniger werden, glaube ich garnicht mal so. Die meißten sind eher so um die 18, die sich dann geiler fühlen als andere und keine Plan vom Spiel haben.
Sollen sie machen wie sie wollen...spielen wird man trotzdem können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
r0chel


----------



## Kamikiri (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute echt gehofft das der TE zu meinen Kommentar was zusagen hat, -.- naja leider nicht der Fall!


----------



## Islanzadiy (7. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja, Alkohol, und Tabakwaren dürfen nicht an Jugendlichen unter 18  ausgegeben werden. Das ist schon so.
> Automaten verschwinden langsam aber stetig, bzw. Zigaretten können nur mit Karte gezogen werden.
> In meiner Wohngegend waren früher 5 Zigarettenautomaten, jetzt ist da nur noch einer, bei dem auch nur mit Karte bezahlte werden kann. Da ich nicht rauche, weis ich jetzt nicht was für eine Karte dort benutzt werden kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Topfkopf (7. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja, Alkohol, und Tabakwaren dürfen nicht an Jugendlichen unter 18  ausgegeben werden. Das ist schon so.
> Automaten verschwinden langsam aber stetig, bzw. Zigaretten können nur mit Karte gezogen werden.
> In meiner Wohngegend waren früher 5 Zigarettenautomaten, jetzt ist da nur noch einer, bei dem auch nur mit Karte bezahlte werden kann. Da ich nicht rauche, weis ich jetzt nicht was für eine Karte dort benutzt werden kann.
> 
> ...



jo, die automaten kenn ich, da bin ich letztens dran vorbei gegangen an sonem teil (ui ruft Galilelo Mistery ein WoW spieler der auch raus geht) da standen ein paar mädels vor, die fragten mich dann ob ich 18 bin und ihnen schnell ein kippen ziehen könnte. Hab ich gesagt:" Jo ich bin 18, aber ich werd euch keine kippen ziehen weil das 1. gesetzwidrig ist und ich jeden anzeigen kann ders tut, 2. weil ich nicht euer Mörder sein will und 3. könnt ihr euer taschengeld woanders besser anlegen. Nachdem man mir gepflegt den Stinkefinger gezeigt hat (dämliche nicht spieler) haben se nen anderen Typen gefragt der sich auch sofort an eine der minderjährigen rangeschmissen hat. Moral von der geschichte: Diese Automaten kann man vergessen solange es leute gibt die einfach mit ihrer Karte zigaretten für Kinder kaufen. Genauso wie das Alkabgabeverbot an minderjährige, da hält sich kein Kioskbesitzer dran, und wenns doch mal ein son moralapostel gibt dann fragen die kids um die ecke irgendnen erwachsenen.


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hier in der Nähe sind schon HUNDERTAUSENDE Wow-spieler vom Nächsten Hochhaus gesprungen, um den Erfolg zu kriegen, und dauer Tanzen Leute in Tracht rum.

/Ironie off

Also, ich denke, kein Jugendlicher(oder sonstwer) macht im RL Komasaufen, weils das Braufest in WoW gibt. Dafür gibt es sehr viel Vielschichtigere Gründe. Deshalb das Alter auf 18 Hoch zu setzen? Das wär fast so lächerlich, wie das Verbot von "Killerspielen" in Venezuella...


----------



## Nathanyel (8. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das ja doch alles nur ein Traum von euch mit Vorteilen vergifteten selbsternannten Pro's, denn bei der Korruption heutzutage gibt es ein einfaches Argument von Blizzard um das stoppen:
> Wenn die Altersfreigabe in Kraft kommt, verlieren wir so viele Kunden, dass wir 5.000 Arbeitsplätze abbauen müssen.


Naja, in Europa (zumal Blizz-EU in Frankreich sitzt, das ist dt. Politikern sch...nuppe) sind das vielleicht 20-30 Arbeitsplätze, die über kurz oder lang wegfallen, größtenteils GMs und sonstiger Kundendienst, die Server selbst müssen weiterlaufen, bis man nach einigen Monaten _vielleicht_ ein paar zusammenlegt.


----------



## Starkwurst (8. Oktober 2009)

in Deutschland sind es 0-1. Da ist eine Person Montag von 9 bis 13 GM dann macht er 2 Stunden Support, Dienstag von 12 bis 14 GM, kein Support, Mittwoch macht er allein die Server sauber, Donnerstag frei, Freitag von 9 bis 13, eine Stunde Support, Wochenende Frei. Könnte auch sein dass das alles ein Bot macht deswegen 0-1.

zum Thema: es wäre dann Sinnvoll wenn auch echter ab-18-content eingeführt würde: Blut, Gewalt, Sex, Drogen


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> in Deutschland sind es 0-1. Da ist eine Person Montag von 9 bis 13 GM dann macht er 2 Stunden Support, Dienstag von 12 bis 14 GM, kein Support, Mittwoch macht er allein die Server sauber, Donnerstag frei, Freitag von 9 bis 13, eine Stunde Support, Wochenende Frei. Könnte auch sein dass das alles ein Bot macht deswegen 0-1.
> 
> zum Thema: es wäre dann Sinnvoll wenn auch echter ab-18-content eingeführt würde: Blut, Gewalt, Sex, Drogen



genau. wenn schon der kleine rote sticker auf der Packung is dann will ich nachtelfinnen vergewaltigen können, tauren schlachten und mit ihren eigenen gedärmen erdrosseln und ich will noch mehr sinneserweiternde substanzen. Aber wie ich unsere politik kenne können wir froh sein wenn sie uns das wenige Blut nich auch noch in grüne pampe zensieren...oder sogar blümchen (ja ne is klar ich zerfetz meine gegner im bg und bei jedem krallenhieb springen blumen raus...)

Und mitte GM´s haste teilweise auch recht, es können hierzulande gar nicht soviele sein sonst wären die wartezeiten net so lang.


----------



## Segojan (8. Oktober 2009)

Kamikiri schrieb:


> Ich habe heute echt gehofft das der TE zu meinen Kommentar was zusagen hat, -.- naja leider nicht der Fall!



Der Ichgroßschreiber kommentiert keine Beiträge. Er zählt sie nur.


----------



## Volcrom (8. Oktober 2009)

Kamikiri schrieb:


> Ich habe heute echt gehofft das der TE zu meinen Kommentar was zusagen hat, -.- naja leider nicht der Fall!



Was sollte Ich da kommentieren ? 
Der Beitrag sieht aus als waere er aus 15 anderen Beitraegen dieses Threads willkuerlich zusammengeschnitten worden
und als Krone der Peinlichkeit ist er zusaetzlich noch mit Beleidigungen gespickt die den Eindruck erwecken als muesste man von Deinen 27 Jahren nochmal 12 wieder abziehen.

Hallo !? Das ist ein Gamer Forum wieso sollte man sich hier mit Sie anreden omfg.


----------



## Mitzy (8. Oktober 2009)

Deine Beiträge strotzten teilweise von Selbstverherrlichung, was auf mich die Wirkung hat, als wärst du ein frühpubertierender, der Gangster- HipHop hört, und sich dadurch sehr stark fühlt.
Und hey… alle meckern, dass niemand einander mehr Respekt zeigt. Nun siezt jmd. sogar einen anderen, und es ist auch nicht recht.
Ich bin dafür, dass sich jeder nur noch mit „Ey alda isch schwör“ anschreit- weil cool und so *räusper*.


----------



## SmokyKami (8. Oktober 2009)

Lieber Themen eröffner du hast vollkommen Recht, wir MÜSSEN -
Videospiele verbieten, egal ob für jugendliche oder erwachsene.
Fernsehen verbieten, jegliche Shows, gewaltvideos, oder Filme müssen verboten werden, es dürfen nur noch staatlich gemachte sendungen ausgestrahlt werden.
Eine Vollkommene überwachung jedes Bürgers muss gewährleistet werden, ob Email überwachung, videokamers und wanzen in den Wohnungen... Das schafft arbeitsplätze!


PS: Das war reine Ironie, ich wäre zwar auch dafür das weniger "kiddies" in wow gibt. aber leider betrifft das meist nichtmal die 12 Jährigen..


----------



## Kamikiri (8. Oktober 2009)

Nun ja Anstand hat man(n), oder hat man nicht! Ich werde Personen die so eine intollerante einstellung haben bestimmt nicht dutzen. Tatsache ist sie wissen das ich recht habe!

Zusammengeschnitten? Nun ja finde ich nicht -.- 

Vielleicht leiden sie an ADS oder ähnlichem aber das was sie hier bringen ist echt ne nummer. Warum darf ich im Gamerforum nicht siezen? Ist das Verboten? ich bin immer noch dafür das dieser Thread geschlossen, da der Ersteller wohl oder übel nur seine Meinung zwanghaft an die Leser bringen will und Kommentare dazu ingoriert bzw vielleicht gar nicht versteht. Ich habe Ihnen öfters mal fragen gestellt nicht eine Antwort vielleicht liegt es ja an ihrer mangelnder Selbsteinstellung zu diesen Thema oder sie muessen erst wieder auf nen Artikel des Prof. Dr. Med warten.

Fakt ist ich habe ihnen Vorschläge gemacht wie sie ihr "Problem" in den griff bekommen. Aber wie ich sie mittlerweile einschätze sind sie gar nicht in der Lage auf Gamer/Teens/kiddis zuzugehen und mit diesen eine Diskussion führen können. Sie schaffen es ja nicht einmal in einem Forum. 

Sie fordern etwas und wollen Ihren Po nicht mal dafür bewegen. Man könnte glatt glauben sie sind Politiker. 

An alle anderen einen schönen Arbeitswochenausklang mit schönen WE!


p.s. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich sie Beleidigt haben sollte? vielleicht ga rnet richtig gelesen?? Naja weil sie es sind können Sie ja den Text kopieren und alle SIE im Word mit DU ersetzen!


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Oktober 2009)

Kamikiri schrieb:


> Nun ja Anstand hat man(n), oder hat man nicht! Ich werde Personen die so eine intollerante einstellung haben bestimmt nicht dutzen. Tatsache ist sie wissen das ich recht habe!
> 
> Zusammengeschnitten? Nun ja finde ich nicht -.-
> 
> ...



der TE haat vermutlich selbstmord begangen weil er eingesehen hat was herr pfeifer für ein depp ist. Und wenn nicht kommt er demnächst wieder und bezeichnet dich als gestört und idiotisch, so wie er es mit mir gemacht hat. Erist halt so ein typ, er regt sich über etwas auf, und sobald die welle der gegenargumente über ihn hereinbricht versucht er alle leute die nicht seine ansicht teilen als geisteskrank hinzustellen. er ist gar nicht in der lage anständige argumente zu liefern, weil er keine hat. Alles was wir hier gesagt haben ist 100% richtig, und dagegen kann er nunmal nichts tun. also versucht er mit verleumndung aus der sache rauszukommen.


----------



## Thesahne (9. Oktober 2009)

ich find die ab 18 Beschränkung sinnlos... aber die sollen machen was sie wollen, bevor sie das durchsetzen bin ich wahrscheinlich eh 18 oder werds bald... was solls... i dont care...


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Oktober 2009)

Thesahne schrieb:


> ich find die ab 18 Beschränkung sinnlos... aber die sollen machen was sie wollen, bevor sie das durchsetzen bin ich wahrscheinlich eh 18 oder werds bald... was solls... i dont care...



uhh, ganz böse egoistisch, meinste nich? Und was is mit den ganzen kleinen kindern, die nichts anderes mehr im Leben haben als ihre dicken rüstungen, ihre großen waffen und die seltenen mounts? Denkt ihr auch mal an die die nichts anderes mehr haben als sich vor der Bank mit ihren Erfolgen zu profilieren? was sollen diese armen kinder denn machen wenn sie kein wow mehr spielen dürfen, dick, dumm und unbeliebt wie sie sind, ohne jede chance auf reintegrierung in die gesellschaft? Es ist wirklich herzlos auch nur an ein Verbot zu denken mit dem das Leben dieser Kinder zerstört wird...

/ironie off


----------



## KomaKater (9. Oktober 2009)

muahaha wenn das durchgeht hab ich n neues hobby... kiddys melden muahahahahahaha


----------



## Braamséry (9. Oktober 2009)

Der Text von mir is leider etwas länger als ich dachte. Daher weise ich darauf hin, dass der wichtigste teil am ende beginnt, mit dem fett gedruckten text und sich dann bis zum ende hinzieht.



Sternwolf schrieb:


> Und schon wieder taucht die mir leidige Diskussion Sucht Ja/Nein auf?
> 
> 3. 13Euro - wtf: Vielleicht kennt ihr jemand das Browsergame freewar.de ? Hier gibt es die möglichkeit für 10Eu
> 
> ...



Erstmal: Die 13€ zu bezahlen ist eig kein Problem. Ich habe bei meinen Verwandten 1mal in der Woche als ich 12-14 Jahre alt war was gemacht und hab 10€ dafür bekomm. Schnell gerechnet.

4 x 10 = 40

Denke versteht jeder., bzw ich hoffe.

Und nun zum wichtigeren Teil, der Politik.

Voraus:
Ich habe zwar meine eigene Meinung über das was ich schreibe, aber ich versuche objektiv zu bleiben und nicht meine Meinung in die aussage, sondern in einen kommentar zu formen.

Zuerst einmal zum Teil mit der Piratenpartei:
Die Piratenpartei ist besonders für Leute die ihre Daten unter dem Schutz eines Gesetzes sehen sehr sehr gut. Aber ehrlich gesagt is das auch das einzige. Die haben KEIN anderes Thema und sind damit unbrauchbar fr viele Teile der Politik, auch wenn keine Meinung eine bessere ist als die unserer aktuellen politiker.

Zu den Grundlagen des Themas Killerspiele:
Ja unsere Politiker sind eine Klasse für sich wenns um Killerspiele geht.
Jeder denkt er weiß das richtige, aber ob einer ahnung hat weiß man nicht.
Aba um bei der Sache zu bleiben muss man einfach nur sagen, dass sie versuchen eine Begründung für Taten wie Amokläufe zu finden. Sie trauen sich nich zu sagen, dass im Land was falsch laufen KÖNNTE sondern versuchen alles auf etwas unschuldiges zu schieben.
Klar kann man jetzt sagen, dass Killerspiele aggressionen hervorrufen. Aber wenn ich mir mal angucke wie ich mich z.B. bei Fifa aufrege, wenn ich gegen nen Kumpel Spiele und denk benachteiligt zu werden, muss ich angst um meine XBox haben, weil das doch übler ist, als man denkt. (aba mein ich hatte noch nich das verlangen jmd wehzutun außer den Pixelmännchen^^)

Die Politik zur Wahl:
Die Wahl stand vor der Tür und alle haben dann auf einmal geguckt, was die Parteien wollen und entscheiden dann.
Aba Wer bitte hat sich umgeguckt was die Parteien erreicht haben und was scheiße lief? Dürften wohl wenige sein.

Dann kamen also wieder die Parteien mit ihren tollen Wahlversprechen, aba was die halten wissen wohl viele nicht, was die so geringe wahlbeteilung zeigt.

Zu den Parteien:
(wir haben in der Schule (11. Klasse Technik Gymnasium) die Parteien in Referaten behandelt)
(in Klammern steht meine Meinung immer dahinter)

CDU:
Sie sind gegen die Bakämpfung der Jugendarbeitslosigkeit. (Da werden sich viele freuen weils nich grad leichter wird arbeit zu finden)
Sie ist gegen eine Erhöhund der Tabaksteuer. (Das wolln sie nur nicht weil sonst weniger geld in die haushaltskasse kommen würde, nen andern grund können sie nennen, aba glaubt doch eh keiner)
Sie ist gegen ein Wahlrecht ab 16. (Warum nur, hmmmm, weil mehr Junge Leute die Grünen oda die FDP wählen, sowie die Linke, muss man natürlich befürchten, dass sie % verlieren.)
Sie ist für eine ausgeweitete Internetzensur, der Killerspiele zu Liebe. (das wird eh nix)

(Da jeder in den Werbespots die vermeidlich positiven dinge kennt, zähle ich mehr negative auf.)

FDP:
Da ich bei dem Referat nicht da war, kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen, außer dass allseits bekannt is, dass die FDP viel sagt, aba wenig macht.
Hierzu kann jeder, der Fakten weiß etwas schreiben.

Die Grünen:
Naja, die Grünen waren mein Referat, daher kann ich dazu viel sagen, vor allem was ich beängstigend finde.
Kla kennt jeder die Grünen als Partei der Umwelt, aba sonst zeigen sie ja nicht viel anderes, was ich hier zeigen werde.

(einkleinerer Text zu einem derer Probleme wo sie wiederma nich nachdenken)
Thema Benzin:
Jeder sagt immer: Wunderbar, man kann sogar mit Bio-Diesel, also Rappsöl schon auto fahren. Aba die Fakten kenne die wenigsten. Z.B. Denkt KEINER darüber nach, dass das der Umwelt gar nicht viel mehr bringt.
Es müssen Fabriken gebaut werden und zwar sehr viele weil die Herstellung von Bio-Diesel viel aufwendiger ist als von Benizin. Dazu kommen unzählige maschinen auf den Feldern die betieben werden müssen, wodruch zusätzlich sehr hohe kosten entstehen.

Durch eine noch weiterfürbare Liste kann man aufzeigen, dass es erst sinnvoll ist, wenn man die Mittel verbessert.

next:
(Das wurde in unserer Klasse sehr heftig diskutiert)
Nämlich wissen viele nicht, dass die Grünen den Asylerwerb vereinfachen, sowie zwei Staatsangehörigkeiten erlauben. Dazu käme bei ihnen die Türkei in die EU.
Voraus muss ich sagen, dass ich kein Nazi oder so bin, weil ich schon, auch türkische, Ausländer als Freunde habe.
Aber dennoch stellt sich mir immer die Frage was sowas soll.

Wir haben in Deu mehr als 4 Mio Türken. Die Zahl steigt ständig weiter obwohl die Türkei nich zur EU gehört.
Die Zahl wird sehr viel mehr steigen wenn sie dazu gehört oda die Grünen/Linke was zu sagen hätten.
Und komischerweise (auf alle Ausländer bezogen) ist die Kriminalität da am höchsten wo am meisten Ausländer leben, wie z.b. in meiner heimatstadt Delmenhorst.
Und dass die dann Arbeitslos zu Hause sitzen (bei DT. störts mich auch, aba du kannst eben nur ausländern sagen, dass sie nich nach deu dürfen und hier langfristig wohnen.)
Dazu kommt dass viele ausländer die dt sprache kaum, wenn auch mal gar nicht beherrschen.

Und ich muss dazu sagen,. dass selbst die beiden türken in meiner klasse sowas nicht wollen und das heißt schon was.

Also alles in allem denke ich mir, dass die Grünen und die Linke, so gut sie auch zur allgemeinheit sind, kp davon haben, was sie unserem land mit falscher politik antun.

Außerdem wollen die Grünen ja z.B. noch, dass wir auf Hauptstraßen 30 Fahren, auf Landstraßen 80 und auf Autobahnen wollen sie ein, noch undefiniertes, Tempolimit. 
Dazu muss gesagt sein, dass man bei 30 km/h und bei 50 km/h das gleich verbraucht, weil man bei gleicher drehzahl nur in unterschieldichen gängen fährt.
Und, dass z.B. mein Fahrschulwagen (bin schon fertig^^) im 6ten Gang bei 100 km/h grade einmal 3.7 Liter in etwa verbraucht hat, wenns weder bergauf noch bergab ging. Und sry, aba wo soll man da was sparen? Soll der ohne benzin fahren oda was?

Die Linke:

Sie wollen ein Asylrecht für Flüchtlinge. Sprich wir werden ein Land, wo alle politisch evrfolgten hinkommen, wenns auch vllt berechtigt is.
Und ansonsten entsprechen die negativen dinge denen der grünen, was ausfürhlich is^^

Die SPD:
Da waren die Referenten so nett nix negatives aufzuzählen, auch wenn man natürlich schon viel schlechtes aus den nachrichten kennt, wo nich mehr viel zu sagen is.

Alles in allem sagen sie im Fernsehn viel. Aba nich das was sie später am dringensten durchsetzen wollen, oda was den wähler abschrecken könnte.

*Und nun zur einstellung der Poltiker zu Killerspielen und sonstigem was menschen gefährdet und einem teil des rechtssystems.
Ich schreibe dies extra Fett, weil es der wichtigste teil ist, der auffallen soll.

Unsere Politiker denken ja sie haben alzu viel ahnung von dem was sie sagen und dass alles Korrekt is. Wobei das totaler schwasinn is.

(Ich hatte eig vor hier ein Video einzufügen, aba dann kommen die Gewohnten Spams, daher nur die Fakten, wie sie im Video zu sehn sind)

Titel: Killerspiele - Traurig aber wahr

1,6 Mio Dt. sind aktu Alkoholabhängig.
Davon sind 10% Kinder und Jugendliche.
Alkohol i.d. Schwangerschaft führt zu 2000 Fehlbildungen bei Geburten jährlich.
Jeder 4te Gewalttäter und fast jeder 3te Sexualtäter war Alkoholisiert.
1100 Personen sterben im Straßenverkehr, wegen Alkohol am Steuer.
Unsere Poltiker sagen nix dazu außer: PROST beim Oktoberfest.

140.000 DT. sterben jährlich an den folgen des rauchens.
100.000 Menschen werden järhlich zu Invaliden, wegen des Rauchens.
38% der Jugendlich Rauchen. (nein ich nich^^)
Durchschnittlich beginnen raucher im alter von 11-12 jahren.
Jeden Tag sterben 10 Menschen in Deu an den Folgen des Passivrauchens.
Unseren Politikern fällt nix besseres dazu ein, außer den Nichtraucherschutz in Deu zu kippen und Steuergelder rauszuhaun für eine Klage gegen das Werbeverbot der EU.

Und zu Killerspielen, wo keinem außer Pixelmännchen etwas passiert, fällt denen nix ein, außer dass sie sie verbieten wollen, weils ach so schlimm is.

Und um zu verdeutlichen wie dumm unser Rechtssystem is, hier ein BSP:
*Ein Mann wird wegen Mordes zu, sagen wir, 10Jahren haft verurteilt.
Ein anderer Mann wegen versuchten Mordes meinetwegen zu 6 Jahren.
Und wer erkennt das Versäumnis?

Richtig: 1. Beide Strafen sind Klar zu Tief. Die Mindestsrtafe bei Mord sollte lebenslänglich (in deu meine ich 15jahre) sein.
Und 2. Kann ich mich nur darüber ärgern, dass man wegen versuchten Mordes weniger hart bestraft wird. Es gibt nur einen Unterschied bei den beiden Fällen: Der eine hatte bei seinem, etwas ungewöhnlichen, vorhaben "Glück" und der andere "Pech" dass es geklappt, bzw nich geklappt hat. Aba das was sie erreichen wollten war das gleiche. Aus meiner sicht müsste man auch statt :" Angeklagt wergen Mord" es umdichten damit der usammenhang deutlicher wird zu: "Versuchten Mordes mit entsprechender Folge" oder so.

Und wenn ich in den Nachrichten jez lese, dass der 14. Jährige Junge vllt gar nicht veruteilt werden kann (insoern ers am ende war), frag ich mich nur wieso. Der hat ein kleines Mädchen missbraucht und fast umgebracht. Sry aba dafür MUSS man estraft werden. Andere Werden wegen Steuerbetrugs (klar is auch schlimm, aba lange nich so schlimm wie mord, oda versuchter mord) verknackt und der vllt net für Missbrauch und versuchten totschlags (wenn man so nennt)

Aus meiner sicht sind da sehr sehr große lücken im justizsystem, die sie überdenken sollten, weil ich es einfach nich richtig finde, dass z.b. jmd weniger strafe für eine etwas unglücklich verlaufene aktion seinerseits weniger hart bestraft wird.

MFG Braamsery

PS: Ja ich weiß das hat netmehr viel mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich beziehe mich auf das Zitat. Außerdem dient das nur um zu zeigen, dass unsere Politik dumm is, sowie der Thread eig auch, weil es nix werden wird.


----------



## Volcrom (9. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> der TE haat vermutlich selbstmord begangen weil er eingesehen hat was herr pfeifer für ein depp ist. Und wenn nicht kommt er demnächst wieder und bezeichnet dich als gestört und idiotisch, so wie er es mit mir gemacht hat. Erist halt so ein typ, er regt sich über etwas auf, und sobald die welle der gegenargumente über ihn hereinbricht versucht er alle leute die nicht seine ansicht teilen als geisteskrank hinzustellen. er ist gar nicht in der lage anständige argumente zu liefern, weil er keine hat. Alles was wir hier gesagt haben ist 100% richtig, und dagegen kann er nunmal nichts tun. also versucht er mit verleumndung aus der sache rauszukommen.




Mr.Pfeiffer ist mir ziemlich egal, hatte Ich allerdings auch schon erwaehnt. 
*Fakt* ist dass es bessere Freizeitbeschaeftigungen fuer Kinder und Jugendliche gibt als stundenlang WoW ( MMOs generell ! ) zu spielen. 
Was sollte Ich da denn noch zusaetzlich kommentieren ?

Auf das Eintreffen der "Welle" der Gegenargumente warte Ich allerdings noch immer vergebens. 

Es wurde auf Politik, Andersdenkende, Ossis,Zahlungssysteme und alle unter T8,5 geschimpft aber auf wirklich niedrigem Niveau.

Eventuell mal den Topf vom Kopf nehmen und versuchen klare Gedanken zu fassen. Sehr gebildet scheinst Du mir anhand all der Anfeindungen nicht gerade zu sein.


----------



## Metadron72 (9. Oktober 2009)

@TE

kann es sein das du ganz schön weltfremd bist ? du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das sie dann wieder rausgehen und baumhäuser bauen ??? dann spielen sie halt 1 der x anderen online games  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn kinder zulang vorm pc sitzen ist das kein problem der spiele sondern eltern , punkt !
ganz einfach , einfach mal der aufsichtspflicht nachkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (9. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und komischerweise (auf alle Ausländer bezogen) ist die Kriminalität da am höchsten wo am meisten Ausländer leben, wie z.b. in meiner heimatstadt Delmenhorst.
> Und dass die dann Arbeitslos zu Hause sitzen


Dazu sollte ergänzend erwähnt werden, dass daran auch vor allem die fehlende Integration Schuld ist, so dass viele "Ausländer" (ob nun Asylanten oder welche mit dt. Pass) schlecht (anständige) Jobs finden, so dass das durchschnittliche Vermögen nahe an dem liegt, was für "Deutsche" die Armutsgrenze bedeutet, wodurch wiederum die Skrupel vor Ausnutzung des Sozialsystems oder Kriminalität sinken. Das gibt es genauso unter den Deutschen, nur ist da halt die relative Zahl der Betroffenen weit niedriger.

Den Einwanderern geht's hier kaum besser, außer dass es hier trotz (als traurige Reaktion) steigender Neonazi-Zahlen vergleichsweise weniger Repressalien gibt.
Natürlich könnte man dem mit mehr Mitteln für Eingliederungsmaßnahmen entgegenwirken, was die Grünen vielleicht sogar richtig erkannt haben, sie sehen aber nicht, dass Dtland sich das nicht mal vor der Wirtschaftskrise hätte leisten können.

Wie auch die linken Parteien wollen sie nur Symptome bekämpfen (oh Gott ich hör mich grad an wie Dr Horrible 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) z.B. höheres Arbeitlosengeld, wobei es sinnvoller wäre, die Firmen etc. wieder dazu zu ermuntern, mehr Leute einzustellen, oder wirksamere Maßnahmen zur Wiedereingliederung in den Arbeitsmarkt zu fördern - die derzeitigen sind nicht mehr als ein Alibi, reine Beschäftigungstherapie. Man muss die Grundlagen dafür schaffen, dass "Arbeitslosigkeit", wenn nicht komplett selbstverschuldet, ein vorübergehender Zustand ist, statt immer mehr Gelder darin zu verschwenden, dass es den Bürgern auch ohne Job gut geht. Natürlich gibt es das in Gründzügen schon, das Arbeitsamt sieht es nicht gern wenn man als Arbeitsloser einfach so rumgammelt, allerdings lässt sich da auch viel tricksen (siehe Ausnutzung des Sozialsystems)


----------



## Segojan (9. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> *Fakt* ist dass es bessere Freizeitbeschaeftigungen fuer Kinder und Jugendliche gibt als stundenlang WoW ( MMOs generell ! ) zu spielen.



Fakt ist aber auch, dass es im Rahmen einer ausgewogenen Freizeitgestaltung der Kinder und Jugendlichen durchaus auch sinnvoll ist, Computerspiele, darunter auch MMOs, darunter auch WoW, zu spielen.

Fakt ist ferner, dass es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, stundenlang zu spielen. Ein Spiel- und Erfolgserlebnis kann sich auch einstellen, wenn nur eine Stunde am Stück gespielt wird.

Dies spricht dagegen, Kindern und Jugendlichen das WoW Spielen grundsätzlich zu verbieten.

Bitte bewerte dieses Gegenargument auf der Skala von 1 bis 6.


----------



## FrankZap (9. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> *Fakt* ist dass es bessere Freizeitbeschaeftigungen fuer Kinder und Jugendliche gibt als stundenlang WoW ( MMOs generell ! ) zu spielen.
> Was sollte Ich da denn noch zusaetzlich kommentieren ?



Fakt ist auch, das es keine bessere Beschäftigung für Kinder und Jugendliche gibt als *zu spielen*, denn spielend lernt man! Wie das Medium aussieht ist in erster Linie erstmal uninteressant. Wir leben halt in einer neuen Generation und das muss man akzeptieren. WoW dafür zu verteufeln ist kompletter Schwachsinn und nicht sehr weitsichtig. Die meisten Kinder haben da eher ihre Konsolen und daddeln damit rum. Die ewig gestrigen gab es immer und wird es immer geben, man möge sich da nur an die 68er erinnern. 

Die nun leider zustande kommende Biene Maya Regierung hat sich wichtigeres auf die Fahne geschrieben als sich um die Zukunft unserer Kinder zu kümmern, dessen kann man sich sicher sein. Und um ehrlich zu sein, die Eltern, die ihre Kinder das Spiel jetzt spielen lassen, werden es auch zukünftig machen, egal ob das nun ab 16 oder 18 oder 21 freigegeben ist. Im Nachhinein ist so was eher schlecht durchzusetzen. 

Was ich in der Tat Schade finde ist die Tatsache das der Staat sich einbildet er wüsste was gut und was schlecht für das Volk ist. Wenn ich da an einige Reden von Zensursurla zurück denke graut es mir eh schon wieder bei dem Gedanken daran das diese Person wieder die Bundesministerin für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend wird.

Aber Du bist damit ja zufrieden und freust dich über die Regierungszusammensetzung, also wayne.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Mitzy (9. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Mr.Pfeiffer ist mir ziemlich egal, hatte Ich allerdings auch schon erwaehnt.
> *Fakt* ist dass es bessere Freizeitbeschaeftigungen fuer Kinder und Jugendliche gibt als stundenlang WoW ( MMOs generell ! ) zu spielen.
> Was sollte Ich da denn noch zusaetzlich kommentieren ?
> 
> ...



Wieso denke ich gerade wieder an die Nachrichten, wo von mehreren Tötungen gesprochen wurde, die teilweise unter Jugendlichen selbst begangen wurde? Ich hab keine Ahnung…

Gegenargumente kann man nur bei Argumenten erwarten. Und die Aussage „WoW macht süchtig, die Kids versauen sich Ihre Zukunft, WoW ab 18 aber sofort, erst dann können die Menschen sich richtig einschätzen“ ist für mich keine Aussage, sondern nur eine Behauptung… denn…

„WoW macht süchtig“- alles andere aber auch. Sogar schlafen. Verbietet schlafen!... Achja, essen auch, verbietet Brokoli!

„Die Kids versauen sich Ihre Zukunft!“- warum? Lernen tun die wenigsten, in meiner alten Klasse haben generell alle gespickt. Ich habe neben WoW, Freunde treffen und Sport sogar die Zeit gehabt, anständig zu lernen, und nie einen Spicker zu benutzen. Heiliger, wie hab ich das nur gepackt…

„WoW ab 18, da erst dann die Fähigkeit, sich selbst richtig einzuschätzen, ausgeprägt genug ist“… Und deshalb gibt´s auch soviele Süchtige im ü18 Bereich. Muss ich noch was sagen? Ich denke nicht- denn alles macht süchtig.


Der Mensch ist ein INDIVIDUUM, dass heißt, es gibt nicht viele Gleichnisse (außer bei den dutzenden Paris Hilton- Verschnitte und ähnliche Pseudo Sternchen/ Gangster).
Ich bin 18, habe noch nie Alkohol zu mir genommen, habe nie geraucht- hingegen mein Mit- Azubi, der sogar 1 Jahr älter ist, täglich einen hebt, raucht und meinen Chef auch schon mit „Ach leck mich du Sackgesicht“ angesprochen hat.

Egal wie alt der Mensch ist, man kann nichts spezifizieren, und jede Äußerung hinsichtlich einer Verallgemeinerung, wie in diesen Thema, ist kein Argument, sondern eine Behauptung.
Person X passt vielleicht auf die Behauptung, Person Y ist aber das komplette Gegenteil…


Es gab auch schon genügend Argumente, wie ich eigentlich finde, die gegen deine Behauptung steht- aber es interessiert dich schlichtweg nicht, bzw. deine Meinung ist so fest verankert, dass kein Argument dieser Welt auch nur etwas erschüttern würde.

Da könntest du auch zu mir kommen und sagen „Ey…weißte…Als Informatiker arbeiten ist der letzte Schrott“, da würde ich mit einem vergnügten lächeln nur sagen „Jo, und spaß macht´s oben drein“.

Mensch != Mensch


----------



## Volcrom (9. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> kann es sein das du ganz schön weltfremd bist ? du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das sie dann wieder rausgehen und baumhäuser bauen ??? dann spielen sie halt 1 der x anderen online games
> 
> ...



Ich habe bspw nie Baumhaeuser gebaut, fand dass immer bischen daemlich und mittlerweile auch ziemlich ueberholt. Sollte das als einzige Alternative zu WoW stehen faende Ich des schon erschreckend.
Soweit mir bekannt ist dies noch immer ein WoW Forum und auch wenn viele vom eigentlichen wichtigen Thema , naemlich der zu niedrigen Altersfreigabe suchtgefaehrdender Medien in ungeahnte Sphaeren abweichen,
bleibe Ich beim Thema WoW. Dass solch eine Aenderung selbstverstaendlich fuer alle Spiele dieser Art gelten sollte, dazu reicht selbst der IQ eines Trinkhallen-Besuchers morgens um 06:00.

Viele Eltern wissen leider erst garnicht was Ihre Kids da spielen, und welcher Gefahr Sie Ihre Kinder aussetzen. Ich bin mir sicher dass man aber einige Kinder davor schuetzen kann indem man deren Eltern mit einer 18er Freigabe fuers Kinderspiel die Augen oeffnet wenn selbige nicht von allein drauf kommen.


----------



## Segojan (9. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich habe bspw nie Baumhaeuser gebaut, fand dass immer bischen daemlich und mittlerweile auch ziemlich ueberholt.



Die Kinder, die ich kenne, stehen auf Baumhäuser und sind begeistert!


----------



## Volcrom (9. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch, dass es im Rahmen einer ausgewogenen Freizeitgestaltung der Kinder und Jugendlichen durchaus auch sinnvoll ist, Computerspiele, darunter auch MMOs, darunter auch WoW, zu spielen.
> 
> Fakt ist ferner, dass es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, stundenlang zu spielen. Ein Spiel- und Erfolgserlebnis kann sich auch einstellen, wenn nur eine Stunde am Stück gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



Dieses Gegenargument bewerte Ich mit "Schulnote" 5.

Im Rahmen einer wie von Dir angesprochenen ausgewogenen Freizeitgestaltung hat WoW absolut keinen Stellenwert. WoW ist derart linear dass fuer eigene Kreativitaet nahezu kein Platz bleibt. Es werden stupide Questfolgen eingehalten, man wird somit bewusst von Region zu Region gelenkt und hat als Eigeninitiative lediglich die Auswahl ob man Murlocs oder doch lieber Oger verhauen moechte. WoW kommt quasi einer Fliessbandarbeit gleich.
Selbst die Ruestungen der Charactere unterscheiden sich lediglich durch die Klassenwahl.

Ein Spiel und Erfolgserlebnis mit einem taeglichen Einsatz von einer Stunde ist in einem derart stark erfolgsorientierten, auf maximalen Zeitaufwand ausgelegten Spiel wie WoW kaum zu erreichen.

PS: Falls Du das Online Spiel Ultima Online jemald getestet hast wirst Du evtl verstehen was eigentlich alles moeglich gewesen waere um eigene Kreativitaet in ein MMO zu transportieren !


----------



## Volcrom (9. Oktober 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> Die Kinder, die ich kenne, stehen auf Baumhäuser und sind begeistert!



Du findest ja auch WoW fuer Kinder foerderlich..


----------



## Mitzy (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag doch, sämtliche Gegenargumente zählen nicht, du stachelst die Diskussion an durch provokante Posts, der Post- counter geht weiter hoch.
Wir sollten anfangen, uns alle zu beleidigen, das zu reporten, irgendeinen Grund angeben- was weiß ich... "Jesus war böse" von mir aus, und dann ist das Thema dicht.
Es kommt in die Vergessenheit, alle freuen sich, bis jmd. das Thema wieder aufleben lässt, und das Spiel von vorne los geht.


So, mal ehrlich:

Lieber TE, ich habe nur eine einzige Frage an dich, sei bitte ehrlich- suchst du einfach nur Leute, die sich mit dir unterhalten, oder ist dir schlichtweg langweilig?
Ich meine, gut, dass Thema selbst ist wichtig, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass alles süchtig macht, absoluter mist. Die Diskussionen verlaufen sich dahingehend, dass du nichts als Argument ansiehst- außer deine Sachen- und die, die Argumente vorbringen... Ja, keine Ahnung, da kommt nix.

*sich am Kopf kratz* Ich fütter schon wieder Trolle... hach, was soll´s, mir ist öde.


----------



## Segojan (9. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Du findest ja auch WoW fuer Kinder foerderlich..



"Förderlich" in dem Sinne, dass ich vehement dafür eintreten würde, Kinder um jeden Preis zum WoW Spielen zu raten, finde ich es nicht. Das ist aber auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Altersfreigabe, nur die Spiele freizugeben, die auch förderlich sind. Jedenfalls finde ich es unter den entsprechenden Umständen nicht schädlich.

Mit Ultima Online hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen, kann mich allerdings noch an Ultima 7 und Ultima 7,5 erinnern. Zweifellos ist das Niveau der dortigen Abenteuer um ein Vielfaches höher, damit allerdings auch der Suchtfaktor. Ab welchem Alter nun jemand in der Lage ist, den Tiefgang der Philosophie (insbesondere den von Order und Chaos in 7,5) tatsächlich zu verstehen, ist eine andere Sache.

Ob man durch eine Stunde Spielen ein Erfolgserlebnis hat oder nicht, ist eine individuelle Sache, die sich der Diskussion entzieht.


----------



## Segojan (9. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Lieber TE, ich habe nur eine einzige Frage an dich, sei bitte ehrlich- suchst du einfach nur Leute, die sich mit dir unterhalten, oder ist dir schlichtweg langweilig?



Das widerspricht nicht unbedingt dem Zweck eines Forums, allerdings sollte der Beitrag dann vielleicht in die Rubrik "Smalltalk" verlegt werden.


----------



## Al Fifino (11. Oktober 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich habe bspw nie Baumhaeuser gebaut, fand dass immer bischen daemlich und mittlerweile auch ziemlich ueberholt. Sollte das als einzige Alternative zu WoW stehen faende Ich des schon erschreckend.
> Soweit mir bekannt ist dies noch immer ein WoW Forum und auch wenn viele vom eigentlichen wichtigen Thema , naemlich der zu niedrigen Altersfreigabe suchtgefaehrdender Medien in ungeahnte Sphaeren abweichen,
> bleibe Ich beim Thema WoW. Dass solch eine Aenderung selbstverstaendlich fuer alle Spiele dieser Art gelten sollte, dazu reicht selbst der IQ eines Trinkhallen-Besuchers morgens um 06:00.
> 
> Viele Eltern wissen leider erst garnicht was Ihre Kids da spielen, und welcher Gefahr Sie Ihre Kinder aussetzen. Ich bin mir sicher dass man aber einige Kinder davor schuetzen kann indem man deren Eltern mit einer 18er Freigabe fuers Kinderspiel die Augen oeffnet wenn selbige nicht von allein drauf kommen.



Bin mehr durch Zufall hier drüber gestolpert... fein, fein. Ich habe mal wieder etwas zum Austoben.

Wobei die Antwort derart simpel und selbstklärend ist, dass es eigentlich eine Schande ist, so ein großes Theater um so ein Thema zu machen. Aber gut, jedem das seine.

Fassen wir kurz *die Sicht von Volcrom* zusammen: Kinder sollten mehr im Freien unternehmen, anstatt stundenlang vor dem PC zu hocken, sich in einer virtuellen Welt zu verkriechen und dort ihres trostlosen Daseins zu fristen, während das "echte Leben" an ihnen vorbei zieht. Ein Anliegen, das ich durchaus unterstütze, auch wenn ich ein Spielverbot bzw. Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren für ziemlich radikal einstufe.

*Die Gegenseite * erwidert, dass der Trend gar nicht so schlimm ist, man auch mit wenig spielen Spaß haben kann und allgemein übertrieben wird. Sehr knappe Zusammenfassung, ich weiß, aber das muss jetzt mal genügen.

Die Antwort ist folgende: wer 16 Jahre alt ist, kommt langsam ins Erwachsenen-Alter. Hier sollte also langsam, aber sicher Verantwortung übernommen werden - übrigens auch fürs Leben. Wer meint, er müsse den ganzen Tag zocken, hat wohl irgendwas verpasst gehabt.
Wenn man 18 ist, geht der Ernst des Lebens los. Verantwortung ist allgegenwärtig und nicht mehr irgendetwas, das weit weg erscheint. Wer jetzt noch ständig zockt und sein Leben nicht auf die Reihe bringt, sollte durchaus auf Suchtgefahr untersucht werden. Denn eines sollten wir nicht vergessen: World of Warcraft *kann* süchtig machen, dafür gab und gibt es leider mehr als genügend Fälle, um das zu "beweisen". Meistens war es nicht alleine der Spielreiz von WoW, sondern noch andere Faktoren, die dazu geführt haben, aber eine gewisse Gefahr existiert sicherlich.

Falls jemand die Anspielung noch nicht gefunden hat, will ich jetzt mal die Lösung für all unsere Probleme nennen:

Erziehung.

Ganz genau. Das, was die Eltern machen sollten. 
Ein Kind wird von seinen Eltern geprägt, es hält sich normalerweise auch an das, was die Eltern sagen. Als mein Vater sagte, meine Noten wären zu schlecht, zuckte ich nur mit den Schultern und zockte weiter. Als er mir infolge einer pädagogischen Erziehungsmaßnahme das Internet stark einschränkte, auf eine Stunde am Tag, wurde mir bewusst, dass ich ein Problem hatte. Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich mit dem Zocken aufgehört habe. Zu viel Geld für eine Stunde am Tag.
Mein Vater ist jetzt vergleichsweise schlau, als Elektro-Ingenieur wird das auch von ihm erwartet. Aber niemand kann mir weismachen, dass Eltern zu dumm oder zu abgelenkt sind, um sich nicht mal anzuschauen, was ihre Kinder machen - meine Mutter hat das nämlich irgendwie immer einrichten können. 
Beschuldigt also nicht Blizzard und ihr sehr erfolgreiches, da mehr oder minder innovatives und für viele auch sehr spaßiges Spiel dafür, dass immer mehr Kinder lieber vor der Glotze oder dem PC abhängen als in der "realen Welt". Sucht mal lieber die Schuld bei denen, die Verantwortung für die Kinder tragen - und das sind die Eltern, die sich mit Sätzen wie "Woher hätte ich das wissen sollen?" raus reden wollen.

Eltern können sich natürlich nicht um alles kümmern, und wenn Kinder eben unter der Woche lieber vor dem PC sitzen, als draußen rumzuhopsen, haben sie mein Verständnis und meinen Segen dafür. Allerdings sollte ein Schlussstrich gezogen werden, wenn sie 7d/24h vor dem Bildschirm hocken und gar nicht mehr fort wollen bzw. sich nicht mehr in der Familie / dem Verein / was auch immer engagieren, oder anders gesagt: wenn sie ihre alten Gewohnheiten fallen lassen. Die Eltern haben nach wie vor die Verantwortung für ihre Kinder, und diese erzieherische Verantwortung kann man ihnen nicht einfach mit irgendeinem dahergekommenen Gesetz abnehmen, das ohnehin nicht viel bringen würde. Illegales Zocken etc. ist uns allen ja ein bekannter Begriff.

Ich sitze übrigens unter der Woche nur noch vielleicht 10 Minuten an meinem PC daheim. Ich wiederhole nämlich gerade die K12, und mein Vater fand, dass ich zu viel zocken würde und deshalb meine Noten so schlecht waren. Die logische und pädagogische Konsequenz daraus war, mir den Bildschirm abzunehmen. Ich freue mich umso mehr auf die Wochenenden - und finde es lustig, wie oft ich ans Lernen denke, es aber trotz fehlender Ablenkung trotzdem nur selten mache. 

Aber wenigstens ist der erste Schritt getan.

Greets


----------



## ScHneEroSe (12. Oktober 2009)

Lustige Diskussion hier.  



Wenn man es mal ernsthaft betrachtet ein zwiespältiges Thema. Ich will gar nicht abstreiten das exzessives Wow spielen (mit Suchtcharakter) eine Form der vielzitierten "Verwahrlosung der Jugend" (lächerlicher Begriff btw.) sein kann. Das ersteres aber nicht die Ursache sondern die Folge ist, sollte eigentlich so langsam zu jedem durchgedrungen sein.

Ist wie mit den Amokläufern und den "Killerspielen". Das ein gewisser Zusammenhang besteht lässt sich, wenn man ehrlich ist kaum abstreiten. Und trotzdem macht diese Tatsache Shooter in keinster gefährlich. Dieser Umkehrschluss ist, genau wie im  Fall WoW, nicht korrekt, die Ursache liegt woanders.


Computer- und Videospiele sind heutzutage ein wesentlicher Bestandteil in der Freizeitgestaltung junger Leute. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Es ist eben so. Dagegen anzukämpfen indem man Spieler (edit: und ja! damit meine ich auch Spieler im Kindes und Jugnedalter) und ihre Spiele verteufelt ist sinnlos und nicht zeitgemäß, vielmehr muss man sich darauf einstellen.

Aber ein bisschen Flexibelität und Weitsicht scheint ja zu viel verlangt zu sein, die bösen Videospiele sind eben doch immer wieder für ein paar Schlagzeilen gut. Vor allem die "ältere Generation" springt voll drauf an - Prinzip: Kenn mer nich, brauchn mer nich...
Als ob wir keine dringlicheren Probleme hätten.


----------



## Braamséry (12. Oktober 2009)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Dazu sollte ergänzend erwähnt werden, dass daran auch vor allem die fehlende Integration Schuld ist, so dass viele "Ausländer" (ob nun Asylanten oder welche mit dt. Pass) schlecht (anständige) Jobs finden, so dass das durchschnittliche Vermögen nahe an dem liegt, was für "Deutsche" die Armutsgrenze bedeutet, wodurch wiederum die Skrupel vor Ausnutzung des Sozialsystems oder Kriminalität sinken. Das gibt es genauso unter den Deutschen, nur ist da halt die relative Zahl der Betroffenen weit niedriger.



Das Problem bei vielen is z.B. aba auch, dass sie entweder sich nicht Integrieren wollen oder kein Wort/kaum Deutsch können.

Außerdem find ich es z.B. auch ein bischchen dumm, wenn einige immer sagen, dass sie net integriert werden aber dafür noch mit Kopftuch wegen ihrer Religion rumlaufen, es nervt mich zwar nich wirklich, aba es is einfach komisch dann sowas zu sagen.

Und dass sone Parteien wie die Linke z.B. einfach für eine übertriebene Ausländerpoli sind, könnte auch damit zusammenhängen, dass wenn deu irgendwas in die andere richtung, egal wie wenig das is, macht, gleich wieder e in die Richtung Nazi-Deu geht, weil wir ja alle gleich denken :/

Von daher würd ich vorschlagen, dass wenn jmd integriert werden will er auch sein teil dazu beitragen soll.  

Und, wie jez ja bekannt wurde, mert man schon, dass unsere aktuelle Poli dumm is, weil z.B. die FDP bis zur wahl alles verspricht, aber jez schon sagt, das vieles unmöglich is. Da würd ich schon von glattem Betrug an den Wähler sprechen, auch wenn es denen nix bringt, weil die dadurch vllt stimmen verlieren, weil sowas wie Kindergeld etc doch in den köpfen hängen bleibt wenn man sowas sofort revidiert.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja, es gibt auch erwachsene Kiddys, genauso wie es vernünftige Minderjährige gibt, jedoch nehme ich an, dass die Zahl der erwachsenen Kiddys mit der, der vernünftigen Minderjährigen nahezu übereinstimmt.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, was soll das bringen? Genauso wie Minderjährige an (illegale) Drogen und Alkohol kommen, so werden sie auch an WoW-Accounts kommen.


----------



## Nathanyel (12. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das Problem bei vielen is z.B. aba auch, dass sie entweder sich nicht Integrieren wollen oder kein Wort/kaum Deutsch können.


Nun ja, ich denke ein Teil davon ist auch wieder Gruppendynamik - der Cousin/Kumpel macht's nicht, also muss man's auch nicht machen, innerhalb der Familie und Freundeskreis kommt man ja wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## samantha1980 (9. November 2009)

Ja, lustige Diskussion, wie ScHneEroSe geschrieben hat.

Ich glaub, dass Kinder Kinder bleiben sollen! Meine zwei Kleine spielen gerne am Computer aber spielen nur Affenspiele online, die sicher und sehr süß sind. WoW ist kein Spiel für Kiddies...mein Mann spielt WoW sehr gerne aber ich glaub, dass dieses Spiel zu gewalttätig ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Samantha


----------



## Aratos (9. November 2009)

samantha1980 schrieb:


> Ja, lustige Diskussion, wie ScHneEroSe geschrieben hat.
> 
> Ich glaub, dass Kinder Kinder bleiben sollen! Meine zwei Kleine spielen gerne am Computer aber spielen nur Tierspiele online, die sicher und sehr süß sind. WoW ist kein Spiel für Kiddies...mein Mann spielt WoW sehr gerne aber ich glaub, dass dieses Spiel zu gewalttätig ist...
> 
> ...



Naja gewaltätig finde ich WoW jetzt überhaupt nicht, ich finde allerdings, dass der Suchtfaktor für die junge Zielgruppe sehr bedenklich ist.


----------



## WackoJacko (9. November 2009)

Na das wurde ja auch Zeit. Hoffentlich wird dem Antrag stattgegeben dann sehen wir mit Glück vielleicht zumindest etwas weniger Kiddies in WoW. 

Ich persönlich kenne einige auf der Realm die meine Nerven manchma überstrapazieren xD


----------



## kicks (9. November 2009)

Fördert die Alterseinschränkung von WoW auch den Weltfrieden?
/discuss


----------



## Nachtglanz (9. November 2009)

Seit wann hindert die Altersfreigabe Jugendliche/Kinder daran irgendwelche Spiele zu spielen? Ab 18, 12 oder ganz ohne - Wayne ?
Die die es spielen wollen werden es trotzdem tun.


----------



## Interminator (9. November 2009)

selbst wenn wow keine jugendfreigabe erhält werden es wahrscheinlich nicht weniger leute weiterhin zocken. Bei uns in der stadt gibts nen laden der verkauft meinem 13 jährigen bruder gears of war uncut etc. und keinen interessierts also wirds bei WoW auch keinen interessieren^^


----------



## kicks (9. November 2009)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Lustige Diskussion hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich aber etwas anders. Die Killerspiele Diskussion ist einfach ein grosser Haufen rhetorischen Auswurfs, der nur zu populistischen Zwecken nach jedem Amoklauf als triviale Lösung aus dem Hut gezaubert wird. Jemand, der mit der Asicht in ein öffentliches Gebäude geht mit dem festen Plan seinem Leben an diesem Tag ein Ende zu setzen, der hat mit seinem Leben abgeschlossen und will nur noch zusätzlich zu sich selbst diejenigen umbringen, in denen er den Grund für seine Perspektivlosigkeit und seine Probeleme sieht. Ein sogenanntes "Killerspiel" ist in dem Zusammenhang vollkommen unbedeutend. Das ist einfach nur populistischer Quark. Im Mai diesen Jahres hat eine Schülerin einen Amoklauf an ihrer Schule verübt und sie hat gar keine Computerspiele gespielt. Das gab einen Einzeiler und war nach einem Tag vergessen.

Im Gegensatz dazu geht es bei Online Spielen eher um den Sucht-Aspekt, der bei online Spielen vor allem bei Jugendlichen vielleicht noch nicht so wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Roflkobbter (9. November 2009)

außerdem wär das ein großes verlustgeschäft für blizzard, ich denke die werden dann nicht zustimmen


----------



## kicks (9. November 2009)

Roflkobbter schrieb:


> außerdem wär das ein großes verlustgeschäft für blizzard, ich denke die werden dann nicht zustimmen



Oh shit, ganz vergessen, dass Blizzard die Gesetze in Deutschland absegnen muss..


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. November 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Seit wann hindert die Altersfreigabe Jugendliche/Kinder daran irgendwelche Spiele zu spielen? Ab 18, 12 oder ganz ohne - Wayne ?
> Die die es spielen wollen werden es trotzdem tun.


Wenn Vista bzw. Windows 7 richtig eingestellt ist, dann ist da nix mit spielen!


----------



## feyja (9. November 2009)

Mein Kind ist zur Zeit noch viel zu klein, als ob ich mir ersthaft gedanken machen müsste, ob ich es WoW zocken lassen würde. Aber nur weil eine Ursula von der Leyen sagt, dass ist nix für Kinder, würd ich der trotzdem nicht glauben.
Die Frau schürt doch nur die Angst gegen das unbekannte Medium Computer, da die größe Wählerschaft nun mal Renter sind.

Denke die Eltern sollten eher auf die Spielzeit der Kinder achten und nicht auf das FSK Siegel achten, was eh nix aussagt, da es eh realitätsferne Leute bestimmen.
Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich mit 10 das erstemal Quake 1 gespielt hab. Geschadet hat es auch nicht.
Und meine Eltern haben noch mit Spielzeugwaffen Cowboy und Indianer gespielt.


----------



## Rothyl (9. November 2009)

Hallo =/

Hm... ich finde das schade... ich bin 13 Jahre alt, und wohne in Niedersachsen... Wenn WoW jetzt ab 18 wird, kriege ich das ganz sicher nicht mehr durch die Wache bei meinen Eltern. Das wird dann als böses Killerspiel abgestempelt. Ich gehe aufs Gymnasium in die 8. Klasse, und habe keine Probleme in meinem RL. Schreibe mittelmäßig gute Noten, obwohl ich ~4 Stunden am Tag WoW spiele. 
WoW hat mir immer Spaß gemacht... Ich hab eine Gilde, die am Wochenende raiden geht, was mir gut passt... auch wenn wir nie sehr erfolgreich waren ^^ Wir hatten Ulduar fast clear. Hm... da müssen sie sich jetzt wohl einen neuen Tank suchen.

Mich ärgert das. Natürlich gibt es Jugendliche, die daran total kaputtgehen. Aber die anderen, die ein normales soziales Umfeld haben, ärgert das ganze natürlich...

Soviel von mir.

Rothyl


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. November 2009)

So langsam glaube ich dass entweder Handywellen das Gehirn doch schaden oder es liegt an den geheimen Strahlen aus dem Weltall die den TE total verblöden lassen.

Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen eine altersfreigabe hindert die s. g. "Kiddies"  nichtmal ansatzweise das Spiel trotzdem zu spielen und ich wiederhole es gern zum hundertsten mal damit es auch der Letze in diesem Universum kapiert.

"Kiddies" kann man nicht vom Körperlichen alter abhängig machen, sondern es kommt auf das Geistige alter an. Selbst der 35 Jährige Familienvater kann im Game zum "Kiddie" mutieren und rumquängeln. Es gibt unzählige "junge erwachsene" mit einem Alter von 12+ die bei weitem mehr reife bsitzen als so manche  18+ oder 25+ Jährige.

Ich könnte jetzt unzählige beispiele auflisten in denen Verbote übertreten werden uns es wirklich keinem menschen auf diesem Planeten Interessiert.

Zigaretten ab 16 - auf Schulhöfen sieht man jedoch schon die Kleinen am Glimmstängel nuckeln. Klar verbote können seitens der Eltern Hausarest oder Fernsehverbot sein, jedoch ist es den Kids scheißegal und sie schleichen sich heimlich aus dem Haus und nuckeln trotzdem an ihrer Kippe,

Egoshooter ab 18 -  pah is doch egal der Große Bruder oder Die Großeltern schenken ihrem Lieblingsenkel trotzdem das verbotene Computerspiel oder wie ich es schon erlebt habe sind sie so clever und fragen irgend einen x-beliebigen Passanten auf der Straße ob er ihm für 10 euro extra das ach so verbotene Konsolen/PC Spiel kauft.


Somit ist für mich diese Diskusion hinfällig und die Politiker sollten sich um wesentlich wichtigere dinge kümmern als um läppische Computerspiele als den nächsten Amoklauf auf PC spiele zurückzuführen. 

Stellt euch mal vor jemand hat Tetris 3d auf seinem Rechner und läuft Amok, würde man dann Tetris verbieten? Nachdem wie die Politiker heutzutage ticken denke ich mal schon.


Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, jedoch gillt 

Verbote sind zum brechen da. 
(Bitte nicht wärtlich nehmen)

mfg


----------



## Vinclow :D (9. November 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Darauf musst du aber noch ein paar jährchen warten, die Kinder die jetzt nichtmehr an GameCard´s usw. rankommen (wovon es sehr wenige geben wird) spielen einfach was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugzapp (9. November 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



Klar...weil die Kiddies bzw deren Eltern heutzutage direkt ne Anzeige wg. sachbeschädigung reingewürgt kriegen und für alles und jedes was die Kids anstellen vorn Kadi gezerrt werden.
Früher war das etwas anders...wenn ich als Kind schei*** gebaut hab und erwischt wurde gabs von Daddy n schlag in den Nacken, mann musste sich beim "Geschädigten" entschuldigen und damit war die sache gegessen.

Oh tempora oh mores

Bug


----------



## samantha1980 (10. November 2009)

feyja schrieb:


> Mein Kind ist zur Zeit noch viel zu klein, als ob ich mir ersthaft gedanken machen müsste, ob ich es WoW zocken lassen würde. Aber nur weil eine Ursula von der Leyen sagt, dass ist nix für Kinder, würd ich der trotzdem nicht glauben.
> Die Frau schürt doch nur die Angst gegen das unbekannte Medium Computer, da die größe Wählerschaft nun mal Renter sind.
> 
> Denke die Eltern sollten eher auf die Spielzeit der Kinder achten und nicht auf das FSK Siegel achten, was eh nix aussagt, da es eh realitätsferne Leute bestimmen.
> ...



Das ist genau was ich auch denke. 
Es gibt viele süße Kinder Spiele, die echt geeignet für Kinder sind! Warum sollen sie WoW spielen? Eltern sollen ein bisschen mehr aufmerksam sein...

Lg
Samantha


----------



## Raaandy (10. November 2009)

eben wie vorposter schon meinten, pflicht liegt bei den eltern.

die altersfreigabe höher zu setzten hat überhaupt kein sinn. wenns ab 18 is ises noch kuhler. 
ist für mich eig. auch der einzige grund wieso die npd noch nich verboten wurde, so kann man sie noch überwachen. wenn sie verboten sind, und im untergrund ihre scheiße durchziehen sind sie gefährlicher, und es rennen noch mehr idioten hin!

wow is ein tolles spiel, man muss sich nur bremsen können. das können kinder/jugendliche einfach nicht. ich weiß das ich hab früher selbst tage/nächtelang wow gespielt. die zeit is vorbei...und das ist auch gut so.

wie gesagt eine alterserhöhung hat keinerlei sinn. wenn eltern nicht endlich mal verstehen dass sie verantwortung haben. aber kuckt euch mal die ganzen shows im tv an...kann man nur sagen da tun einem die kinder leid.

dennoch finde ich es bessr wenn ein kind wow spielt, als auf der straße abzuhängen.


----------



## Nathanyel (10. November 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.


a) Das klingt doch ein wenig pädophil...
b) Es gibt durchaus noch, zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit, genügend Jugendliche auf den Straßen - nur sind das wohl kaum die lieben spielenden Kinder, die der TE wohl meinte...


----------



## xXSeelordXx (20. Dezember 2009)

ohh gott... ok eins vorweg. ich bin nichtmehr der typ der tag und nacht wow spielt. eig spiel ich nur ab und an noch pvp. sonst nixmehr. trotzdem muss ich mich hier mal einmischen...

sry für meine Ausdrucksweise aber anders gehts nicht...

Ihr ganzen alten Säcke... so Sätze wie:

"Es gibt viele süße Kinder Spiele, die echt geeignet für Kinder sind!"
-> spiel dein dummes Kinderspiel doch selber. WoW ist ab 12 und das ist auch gut so (btw ich bin 17). Wenn ihrn Problem damit habt hört wow auf und spielt was anderes aber lasst die Jugend von heute doch zumindest in ihrer Freizeit machen was sie wollen. Ihr nervt einfach.

"wow is ein tolles spiel, man muss sich nur bremsen können. das können kinder/jugendliche einfach nicht."
-> ich kenn wesentlich mehr Erwachsene, die Tag und Nacht zocken als Leute in meinem alter und jünger.... also sei ruhig zu sagen, was jugendliche können und was nicht...



Und noch paar Sätze auf die ich einfach so antworten will:

"Wenn Vista bzw. Windows 7 richtig eingestellt ist, dann ist da nix mit spielen!"
-> hoho, jeden den ich kenn hat mehr Ahnung von PCs als seine Eltern xD

"Oh shit, ganz vergessen, dass Blizzard die Gesetze in Deutschland absegnen muss.."
-> Nur dumm, dass sie die FSK von WoW nicht auf 18 anheben können. Was willst du da für nen Grund sagen? Viel Gewalt, Viel Blut, Sex, Drogen usw. wären ja noch sinnvolle Gründe aber wenn die jetzt auch schon anfangen Spiele nach ihrem angeblichen Suchtfaktor zu verbieten... haha xD ists langsam richtig lächerlich ^^


Und man sieht tagsüber keine Jugendliche mehr weils einfach zum rotzen ist. Zumindest bei uns wird man von jedem x-beliebigen Erwachsenen/Rentner wegen allem möglich angemotzt oder son kack. Da mach ich mich lieber um 9 Uhr Abends aufn Weg und habn bisschen Spaß.


----------



## Thoor (20. Dezember 2009)

Threadnekromantie ftl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (20. Dezember 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wer in dieser Welt ist denn bitte so verdammt Naiv zu glauben das wneiger Kinder WoW spielen wenns ab 18 is.



politiker +hust+


----------



## Siilverberg (20. Dezember 2009)

und wer bitte glaubt sie würden ihre Zeit draußen verbringen und nicht irgendwas anders Zocken

/Ironie ON

WIR MÜSSEN SÄMTLICHE VIDEOSPIELE VERBIETEN DA SIE UNSERE KINDER NUR VERDERBEN UND EMOTIONAL ABSTUMPFEN VIDESPIELE SIND AN ALLEN SCHLECHTEM DER WELT SCHULD

/Ironie OFF


----------



## turageo (20. Dezember 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte



Altersbegrenzung, sofern dies eine sinnvolle Maßnahme sein sollte (was ich bezweifle) schön und gut. Ich werde mir aber mit Sicherheit keine Kreditkarte zulegen nur um WoW zu spielen und ich schätze da wird Blizz wohl auch nicht mitziehen. Denn bei weitem auch nicht jeder Erwachsene den ich kenne hat oder möchte gar eine Kreditkarte. Über Vor- oder hauptsächliche Nachteile einer Kreditkarte brauchen wir hier jetzt hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren oder?

Btw... was soll diese Reglementierung denn überhaupt bringen Deiner Meinung nach? Du siehst an ganz anderen Spielen, dass die Altersbeschränkungen weder befolgt werden, noch andere Aktivitäten auf einmal attraktiver erscheinen lassen. Hier könnte ich jetzt ausfürhlich auf Elternteile eingehen, die es einen feuchten Kehrricht interessiert, ob und was Ihre Kinder spielen, solange sie nach der Arbeit Ihre Ruhe haben oder schlicht keine Zeit haben sich ausführlich damit zu beschäftigen. Oder welche wirklichen und vor allem überall verbreiteten (!) Alternativen haben denn die Kids? Es spielt ja wohl nicht jeder Fußball bzw. interessiert sich dafür. Dass war aber vor 15 Jahren und ohne WoW auch nicht anders. In meinen Augen braucht die Politik und Leute wie Du nur ein Argument oder einen Sündenbock, der über die tatsächlichen Missstände in unserem ach so tollen Land hinweg täuscht.

Bei uns aufm Land sieht es de facto so aus. Du könntest auf die Skaterbahn (die weder gewartet noch iwie in Stand gehalten wird, foglich gute Verletzungsgefahr aufgrund von Schlaglöchern und maroden Rampen), man könnte in die Landjugend (wo man sich am Wochenende regelmäßig die Birne zuballert und der Durchschnitts-IQ der Gruppe unter dem Niveau von Südosetien liegt), man könnte in den Fußballverein (wenn man cholerische Trainer, arrogante Mitspieler und den Leistungsdruck mag),... ich seh nur wie das bei meinem kleinen Cousin so läuft und der is grad 16. So wirkliche Klasse find ich die Auswahl jetzt aber auch nicht, muss ich sagen.

Noch mal eins, so nebenbei... hast Du Dir mal die Jugend angeguckt, die noch draußen rumhängt? Bei denen hätt ich wahrscheinlich Angst bei Dunkelheit allein dran vorbei zu laufen. Das werden meist echt lustige Unterhaltungen im Stil von: "Ey Alddda, hassu Problem? Brauchstn bar aufs Mowl?" Du verstehst was ich damit sagen will? Ist nicht immer alles Gold was glänz, auch nicht zwangsläufig die Jugend, die noch "an die frische Luft geht!".

Ich bitte sämtliche Verallgemeinerung zu entschuldigen. Das Thema "pöse pöse Computerspiele" stößt mir nur langsam etwas sauer auf. Wir haben wohl wirklich genug andere Probleme um die man sich vorrangig kümmern sollte ohne jeden Mist hinterherzulallen, den die Politik und die Medien als allgemeingültige Volksweisheit breittreten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Teax51 (20. Dezember 2009)

*cheer* yeah! Natürlich!
Lassen wir Wow ab 18 sein, und wir ganzen Jugendlichen ziehen lieber auf die Straßen in Berlin, kippen uns mit 12 Whiskey pur hinter dir Birne, kiffen und ziehen was das Zeug hält und haben mit 16 schon 15 Anzeigen und landen im Jugendarrest! Juhu!

Was sich hier manche eigentlich denken zu schreiben, wie sie sich sowas eigentlich erlauben können.

Wäre ich Vater, ich würd mein Kind lieber 6 Stunden am Tag Wow spielen lassen, als zu wissen das er draußen nur am Drogen konsumieren ist, und sich mit Alkohol und Schlägerein in den jungen Jahren das Leben versaut.

80% Der Leute die hier schreiben Wow sollte ab 18 sein, OHNE dabei ordentlich zu argumentieren haben doch einfach ein Rad ab. Ihr denkt euch sicherlich das das Spiel dann Reifer wird, und ihr nurnoch mit Leuten auf eurem Stand verkehrt richtig?

Naiv, einfach nur Naiv.

Btw: Threadnekromantie ftw


----------



## Chillers (20. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Threadnekromantie ftl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade die jüngeren oder jüngsten Spieler/innen in WoW recht freundlich mit einem umgehen.
Und spielerisch schlecht sind die nicht - was z.B. die Reaktionsschnelligkeit angeht.

Sie verzichten auch eher auf items oder spendieren was  - weil die spielen wie sie sind. Lebenskraft, unbedarft, was kostet die Welt.
Oder sie gründen einfach Gilden mit erschröcklichen Namen, ja, aber laden jede/n ein mitzumachen.

Was stimmt ist - man muss die vor sich selbst und dem Spiel und dem, was da so teils ´rumkreucht,
schützen.

Spaß am Spiel wird denen recht schnell ausgetrieben, aber Fakt ist - chats verhunxen auf unterstem Niveau, sexuelle Anspielungen, Flamerei - oft die Ü18.


----------



## 50kaisa (20. Dezember 2009)

Teax51 schrieb:


> *cheer* yeah! Natürlich!
> Lassen wir Wow ab 18 sein, und wir ganzen Jugendlichen ziehen lieber auf die Straßen in Berlin, kippen uns mit 12 Whiskey pur hinter dir Birne, kiffen und ziehen was das Zeug hält und haben mit 16 schon 15 Anzeigen und landen im Jugendarrest! Juhu!
> 
> Was sich hier manche eigentlich denken zu schreiben, wie sie sich sowas eigentlich erlauben können.
> ...



Natürlich.. Überall gehts so zu wie in Berlin.. und überall werden Drogen konsumiert.. alle Wow spieler kommen auch aus Berlin....


----------



## turageo (20. Dezember 2009)

50kaisa schrieb:


> Natürlich.. Überall gehts so zu wie in Berlin.. und überall werden Drogen konsumiert.. alle Wow spieler kommen auch aus Berlin....



omg... wenn Du ernsthaft annimmst das die Zustände nur in Berlin so sind, dann würd ich das mal grob als "naiv" bezeichnen. Selbst bei uns aufm Kaff und das isses wirklich, kannst Du Dir außen im Jugendcentro die Birne wegschütten das es knallt. Da sitzt dann so ein bunter MIx aus 14 - 28-jährigen und leert sich Alkohol rein. Macht nicht mehr viel Unterschied zu Drogenkonsum, was aber auch bei uns aufm Dorf keine Seltenheit ist (da wird noch häufiger im Dachboden angebaut - kann man ja bei den Mietwohnungen in der Stadt schlecht, hat ja nicht jeder einen ^^ ).

Wenn Du das ernsthaft glaubst, was Du da schreibst, dann bist Du wohl sehr behütet aufgewachsen. Selbst vor 10 Jahren als ich noch wesentlich öfter "an der frischen Luft" war um es dem TE nachzusagen, war das auf den Dörfern schon ein Zustand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Aelomon (20. Dezember 2009)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> ohh gott... ok eins vorweg. ich bin nichtmehr der typ der tag und nacht wow spielt. eig spiel ich nur ab und an noch pvp. sonst nixmehr. trotzdem muss ich mich hier mal einmischen...
> 
> sry für meine Ausdrucksweise aber anders gehts nicht...
> 
> ...




Du solltest echt machmal noch ein mittag´s schläfchen halten.. 
Deine Ausdrucksweise ist unter aller Sau und von Deiner Rechtschreibung / Grammatik fang ich besser gar nicht erst an     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


spiel dein dummes Kinderspiel doch selber. WoW ist ab 12 und das ist auch gut so (btw ich bin 17). Wenn ihrn Problem damit habt hört wow auf und spielt was anderes aber lasst die Jugend von heute doch zumindest in ihrer Freizeit machen was sie wollen. Ihr nervt einfach.
-> Ihr "kleinen"(oder besser gesagt DU) solltet mal lieber weniger vorm PC sitzen und mehr für die Schule üben / Sport treiben.


 ich kenn wesentlich mehr Erwachsene, die Tag und Nacht zocken als Leute in meinem alter und jünger.... also sei ruhig zu sagen, was jugendliche können und was nicht...
-> Natürlich gibt es genug von jeder Sparte Spieler die "so oft es geht" zocker. Aber wie heisst es doch so schön: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel

hoho, jeden den ich kenn hat mehr Ahnung von PCs als seine Eltern xD
-> Alle die Du kennst (*Ironie an* Müssen ja viele sein *ironie aus*), aber Du selber anscheined leider nicht.

Nur dumm, dass sie die FSK von WoW nicht auf 18 anheben können. Was willst du da für nen Grund sagen? Viel Gewalt, Viel Blut, Sex, Drogen usw. wären ja noch sinnvolle Gründe aber wenn die jetzt auch schon anfangen Spiele nach ihrem angeblichen Suchtfaktor zu verbieten... haha xD ists langsam richtig lächerlich ^^
->Schade das sie es nicht machen können. Denn dann würden so nörgel Kiddie´s wie DU nicht anfangen müssen rum zu flamen. Und lächerlich bist nur DU gerade    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und man sieht tagsüber keine Jugendliche mehr weils einfach zum rotzen ist. Zumindest bei uns wird man von jedem x-beliebigen Erwachsenen/Rentner wegen allem möglich angemotzt oder son kack. Da mach ich mich lieber um 9 Uhr Abends aufn Weg und habn bisschen Spaß.
-> Meinst Du in unserem "Zeitalter" gab es nicht die älteren Leute die ständig was zu meckern hatten. Man hat es aber hingenommen oder mal schellekes gezogen (so etwas kennt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr)

So das war´s von einem 15 Jahre älterem Typen, der Deiner ansicht nach einfach nur alles besser wissen will. Jetzt kannst Du anfangen gegen mich zu flamen.... Viel Spass 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.



Dein fehlendes logisches denken verdirbt mir jetzt schon die lust auf jede diskusion mit dir, man merkt in jeden wort, du denkst nicht.

Aber mal zu der aussage, Besonders dir sollte klar sein das die Freizeit beschäftigung jedes Menschen seine eigene sache ist, und wohl keiner wenn er arbeitet grade zockt, sollte dir auch klar sein.

Schwarze scharfe und ausnahmen gibt es überall, es gibt auch leute die lieber nen tag verschlafen anstat arbeiten zu gehen, willst du jetzt schlafen ab 18 setzen? So gibt es das übrigens in jeden bereich.

Wie gesagt, freizeit ist jeden sein eigenes brot, und ob ein jugendlicher sich entscheidet koma saufen zu gehen, leute abzuziehen, oder den tag zu zocken ist auch ihn überlassen.


----------



## battschack (20. Dezember 2009)

Sagen wir wow wird ab 18 und die unter 18lassen es zu spielen,was wollen die bitte dann machen auser ärger? Ich weiss es gibt genug möglichkeiten aber 95% wirds eh nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke dann gehts wieder los unsere kinder trinken zuviel kiffen und klauen vor langeweile >_>

Dann wollen sie alk unter 21verbieten usw..

langsam langweilts seit 2jahren les ich glaub ich des mit wow und 18schon :/

@turageo das mit dörfer kann ich bestätigen. Wohne in nen dorf mit 200einwohner gefühlt sind davon 60kiffer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lieber kiffen wie koma saufen meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Sagen wir wow wird ab 18 und die unter 18lassen es zu spielen,was wollen die bitte dann machen auser ärger? Ich weiss es gibt genug möglichkeiten aber 95% wirds eh nicht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die sache mit Alkohol und drogen ist, dort ist ein verbot ok, da sind stoffe drin die machen abhängig.

Fernsehen, Computerpsiele, ja auch WOW, macht es NICHT.

Und wie gesagt, freizeit aktivität ist jeden selbst überlassen, ich mein sogar wer bewust sichs elbst schaden will soll es tun, man muss sich nicht ständig in das leben anderer einmischen.


----------



## Chillers (20. Dezember 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Wenn Du das ernsthaft glaubst, was Du da schreibst, dann bist Du wohl sehr behütet aufgewachsen. Selbst vor 10 Jahren als ich noch wesentlich öfter "an der frischen Luft" war um es dem TE nachzusagen, war das auf den Dörfern schon ein Zustand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube dir. Aber es wird hier über die Ursachen des Ganzen geschmeidig hinweggegangen.

Wir wollen Kinder/Jugendliche ´raus aus unserem öffentlichen Bild und beschweren uns dann, dass sie vor dem Computer sitzen, moppeln, sich zu wenig bewegen und nicht so handeln, wie wir uns das wünschen.

Kinder und Jugendliche stören nur. In Bussen nach der Schule, auf Straßen, wenn sie spielen ;jeder Schneeball gegen Haus oder Garagentor ist ein Frontalangriff gegen mich.

Ich konnte mich noch das 1. Mal betrinken (nicht als Heldentat ansehen, ich unterlag´damals Gruppenzwang, würde das auch heute wieder tun, bin eben so) und erhielt eine Ladung Wasser von oben und gut war -
heute klopft das Jugendamt den Eltern auf den Kopf. Oder es wird gewh.* XY hat ihr Kind ja gar nicht im Griff.*

Scheinheilig.


----------



## Rabaz (20. Dezember 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....



Ja leider. Wow & co. sei Dank. 

Bei uns in der Nähe ist ein Ententeich. Früher haben Kinder die Enten dort gefüttert, heute schmeissen sie mit Stöcken nach ihnen. ALso irgendwas ist schon anders, und JA verdammt nochmal es HAT irgendwo was mit der Art der Freizeitgestaltung zu tun, und es IST nicht ok wenn kids zu viel Zeit am Bildschirm verbringen, auch wenn ihr das jetzt hier nicht wahrhaben wollt.

Dass wow gerade wenn man damit anfängt ein Suchtpotential hat das wissen wir doch alle, wenns einen richtig erwischt und man Spass hat (was je erstmal nix negatives ist) dann spielt man oft mehr als gut ist. Und ein 12-jähriger den es erwischt WIRD zB. in der Schule nachlassen und darunter leiden, das wird doch wohl niemand bestreiten wollen.

Dass die kids im Spiel die Nervensägen sind wage ich mal zu bestreiten, da hab ich ne ganz andere Altersgruppe in Verdacht. Das allabendliche strunzdumme Geschwätz im /2 stammt von den älteren, darauf verwette ich mein Augenlicht.


----------



## Hubautz (20. Dezember 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Ich werde mir aber mit Sicherheit keine Kreditkarte zulegen nur um WoW zu spielen und ich schätze da wird Blizz wohl auch nicht mitziehen. Denn bei weitem auch nicht jeder Erwachsene den ich kenne hat oder möchte gar eine Kreditkarte. Über Vor- oder hauptsächliche Nachteile einer Kreditkarte brauchen wir hier jetzt hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren oder?
> 
> Ich bin sehr viel im Ausland unterwegs und kann mir ein Leben ohne Kreditkarte nicht mehr vorstellen. Das mag für einige möglicherweise jüngere Menschen immer noch ein tabu thema sein, aber wenn man viel unterwegs ist, ist es eine tolr Sache. Man muss eben immer nur schauen, dass sie gedeckt ist.






Aelomon schrieb:


> Du solltest echt machmal noch ein mittag´s schläfchen halten..
> Deine Ausdrucksweise ist unter aller Sau und von Deiner Rechtschreibung / Grammatik fang ich besser gar nicht erst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mittagsschläfchen schreibt man ohne Apostroph - soviel zum Thema Rechtschreibung


----------



## onkeljason (20. Dezember 2009)

@Aelomon:

Ja toll du maulst über andere Leute und schreibst selber die derbste -sry für die Ausdrucksweiße, ist aber so- Scheiße.

Du solltest echt machmal noch ein mittag´s schläfchen halten..
Deine Ausdrucksweise ist unter aller Sau und von Deiner Rechtschreibung / Grammatik fang ich besser gar nicht erst an meeting.gif

Das ist überhaupt mal die lächerlichste Anmerkung überhaupt. Wir sind hier im Internet und nicht im Deutschunterricht und hier ist es
wohl hoffentlich egal, ob man groß, klein oder wie auch immer schreibt.

spiel dein dummes Kinderspiel doch selber. WoW ist ab 12 und das ist auch gut so (btw ich bin 17). Wenn ihrn Problem damit habt hört wow auf und spielt was anderes aber lasst die Jugend von heute doch zumindest in ihrer Freizeit machen was sie wollen. Ihr nervt einfach.
-> Ihr "kleinen"(oder besser gesagt DU) solltet mal lieber weniger vorm PC sitzen und mehr für die Schule üben / Sport treiben.

SEHR gute Argumentation! Was hat bitte das Alter damit zu tun, ob man vorm PC hockt oder Sport treibt...In deinem Alter sollte man das eher nicht tun, sondern sich um seine Familie/Freundin kümmern.

hoho, jeden den ich kenn hat mehr Ahnung von PCs als seine Eltern xD
-> Alle die Du kennst (*Ironie an* Müssen ja viele sein *ironie aus*), aber Du selber anscheined leider nicht.

Hoho, das hat mich erstmal zum Lachen gebracht, danke. Woher willst du aus seinem Treat erfahren, dass er keine Ahnung von PCs
hat?

Nur dumm, dass sie die FSK von WoW nicht auf 18 anheben können. Was willst du da für nen Grund sagen? Viel Gewalt, Viel Blut, Sex, Drogen usw. wären ja noch sinnvolle Gründe aber wenn die jetzt auch schon anfangen Spiele nach ihrem angeblichen Suchtfaktor zu verbieten... haha xD ists langsam richtig lächerlich ^^
->Schade das sie es nicht machen können. Denn dann würden so nörgel Kiddie´s wie DU nicht anfangen müssen rum zu flamen. Und lächerlich bist nur DU gerade

Haha, das wird ja immer besser. Wo nörgelt er? Bzw darf er nicht seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen? Und deine Argumentation ist hier lächerlich nicht er.

So das war´s von einem 15 Jahre älterem Typen, der Deiner ansicht nach einfach nur alles besser wissen will. Jetzt kannst Du anfangen gegen mich zu flamen.... Viel Spass 

Ich beziehe mich hier auf meine erste Kopie, deines ersten Apsatzes...ansicht...
Und das was du hier schreibst find ich ziemlich mager für einen 32-Jährigen.

Übrigens bin ich 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ja leider. Wow & co. sei Dank.
> 
> Bei uns in der Nähe ist ein Ententeich. Früher haben Kinder die Enten dort gefüttert, heute schmeissen sie mit Stöcken nach ihnen. ALso irgendwas ist schon anders, und JA verdammt nochmal es HAT irgendwo was mit der Art der Freizeitgestaltung zu tun, und es IST nicht ok wenn kids zu viel Zeit am Bildschirm verbringen, auch wenn ihr das jetzt hier nicht wahrhaben wollt.



Begründe es, was hat ein kind für einen vorteil wenn es jetzt geld an enten verfüttert, was ist an dieser freizeit gestalltung jetzt besser, und wie kommst du jetzt drauf das kleinkinder was mit WoW zu tun haben? Du weißt schon das die zielgruppe im moment Jugendliche sind, Nicht mal meine Mutter hat in ihrem Leben ne horde 14/18 jähriger zum see rennen sehen und den enten brötchen in den schnabel schmeißen sehen.

Und selbst wenn, was ist an der freizeit gestalltung jetzt umbedingt besser? Warum brauchen wir einen see mit Kindern die brot hin schmeißen? Worum geht es eigendlich? Das es was "Gesellschaftkompatibles" ist, oder das es der Person die ihre freizeit gestalltet spaß macht.

Ist doch das selbe bei schwulen und transexuellen, wie oft werden diese angeflaumt weil sie nicht "normal" sind, was ist daran jetzt besser wenn die leute normal sind?

Das selbe beim Thema selbstmord und Suizid/Drogen, Was ist daran jetzt besser das ein Krebskranker der nur noch 2 monate zu leben hat, depremiert in seiner wohnung sitz und sich nicht umbringen darf da es die gesellschaft ja verbiett, und nicht kiffen darf was ihn eventuell wenigens die last bis zum ende nimmt?

Die Menschen sollten anfangen über sachen Selbständig zu denken und weniger Hirnlose Gesetze/verhaltensregeln aufzustellen und mal vom normalen abweichen, das normale ist meist nen wiederspruch in sich und keinen nützlich, es dient nur alles andere schlechter zu reden als es ist.


----------



## Maridan (20. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich liegt es bei den Eltern. 

Sie sollten sich dafür interessieren was ihre Kinder in ihrer Freizeit so alles machen. 

Und wenn ich schon sowas Lese wie "früher hab ich eine gescheuert bekommen wenn ich scheiße gebaut hab" oder "früher gabs das nicht" ist doch schön das ihr auch ohne WoW spaß hattet. Aber leider leben wir nunmal nicht in der Vergangenheit. Und leute die immer mit den gleichen Phrasen kommen wie " früher war alles besser" sind genauso weit ab von der Realität wie manche "Kiddies" die nur vorm PC hängen.

Denn die heutigen "Erwachsenen" (wenn man sie denn so bezeichnen kann obwohl sie selber wow spielen) erschaffen die Welt von Morgen für ihre Kinder. Und jetzt überlegt mal bitte wer eigentlich die Verantwortung daran trägt das soviele Jugendliche, mehr vorm Pc sitzen als alles andere. Genau die angeblich "Erwachsenen" und "Vernünftigen" in einer Gesellschaft. 

Jugendlichen bzw Kinder wissen oftmals nicht was sie mit ihrem Leben anfangen sollen, da heißt es ihnen einen Leitfaden zu geben oder sie an die Hand zu nehmen anstatt zu sagen " Sie sollten lieber mehr Sport treiben und mehr für die Schule tun". 

Solange sich unsere Älteren Mitmenschen nicht dafür Verantwortlich fühlen was mit den Jugendlichen passiert, wird auch keine Veränderung im hinblick auf das Konsumverhalten von Computerspiele erreicht.


----------



## onkeljason (20. Dezember 2009)

@Seydo

Das ist "falsch".

WoW kann schon zu einer Abhängigkeit führn, z.B. durch ständige Erfolgserlebnisse.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Dezember 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ja leider. Wow & co. sei Dank.
> 
> Bei uns in der Nähe ist ein Ententeich. Früher haben Kinder die Enten dort gefüttert, heute schmeissen sie mit Stöcken nach ihnen. ALso irgendwas ist schon anders, und JA verdammt nochmal es HAT irgendwo was mit der Art der Freizeitgestaltung zu tun, und es IST nicht ok wenn kids zu viel Zeit am Bildschirm verbringen, auch wenn ihr das jetzt hier nicht wahrhaben wollt.



Willkommen im 20 Jahrhundert, Früher hat man im Wald Räuber und Schandarm gespielt, heute spielt man Counter Strike, früher hat man im Wald mit Stöcken Ritter gespielt, Heute spielt man wow, Früher hat man sich noch Playboy hefte angeschaut, Heute schaut jeder 12 Jährige Pornos auf dem Internet an, früher hat man sich noch Briefe an Weihnachten  geschrieben, Heute schreibt man eine E-mail, Früher musst man an die TelefonZelle Heute hat man ein Handy, früher musst man in die Bibliothek heute hat man Internet.

und so Weiter kann Stunden so weiter machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> @Seydo
> 
> Das ist "falsch".
> 
> WoW kann schon zu einer Abhängigkeit führn, z.B. durch ständige Erfolgserlebnisse.



Es ist aber keine Gültige abhängigkeit, Sex süchtig zählt auch nicht zu ernstzunehmenden süchtgefährdungen in vergleich zu drogenabhängigkeit, Fakt ist, esi st Charackteristisch abhängig und dafür gibt es keine alterseinstufung, es GIBT KEINE stoffe die zu einer Körperlichen abhängigkeit führen und sind somit auch nicht als gefärlich einzustufen.


----------



## onkeljason (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja, natürlich kann man Wow- oder generelle Computerspielabhängingkeit nicht mit einer
Drogensucht vergleichen. Das eine ist psychisch und das andere physisch.


----------



## Pereace2010 (20. Dezember 2009)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> ohh gott... ok eins vorweg. ich bin nichtmehr der typ der tag und nacht wow spielt. eig spiel ich nur ab und an noch pvp. sonst nixmehr. trotzdem muss ich mich hier mal einmischen...
> 
> sry für meine Ausdrucksweise aber anders gehts nicht...
> 
> ...




/sign auch wenn ich ein bissl älter als du bin ^^. Die alten Säcke die hier über die Jugend herziehen, würden wahrscheinlich genau das gleiche machen wenn sie jetzt an unserer Stelle ständen. Geht mal raus mit 16-17 Jahren setzt euch mitn paar Kumpels in die Stadt auf ne Bank und raucht eine. Geschlagene 5 Minuten später ist auch schon der erste Bullenwagen da! So what. 

Versteht endlich mal das Früher nichtmehr heute ist. Man kann nicht mehr mal ebend ne. Baut mal ein Baumhaus im Wald wie ihr früher, da kommt der Förster da gibts ne Anzeige. 
Alles andere kostet einfach zuviel Geld. Was will man draussen an der frischen Luft wo sowieso das meiste illegal ist bzw als illegal betrachtet wird. 

Ihr "alten Säcke" habt einfach ne krass eingeschränkte Sichtweise und wenn ihr die nicht ablegt wundert euch nicht......


----------



## Rabaz (20. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Begründe es, was hat ein kind für einen vorteil wenn es jetzt geld an enten verfüttert, was ist an dieser freizeit gestalltung jetzt besser, und wie kommst du jetzt drauf das kleinkinder was mit WoW zu tun haben? Du weißt schon das die zielgruppe im moment Jugendliche sind, Nicht mal meine Mutter hat in ihrem Leben ne horde 14/18 jähriger zum see rennen sehen und den enten brötchen in den schnabel schmeißen sehen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn, was ist an der freizeit gestalltung jetzt umbedingt besser? Warum brauchen wir einen see mit Kindern die brot hin schmeißen? Worum geht es eigendlich? Das es was "Gesellschaftkompatibles" ist, oder das es der Person die ihre freizeit gestalltet spaß macht.
> 
> ...



Ok ich seh die Buchstaben aber nicht den Sinn, tut mir leid ^^. Selbstständig denken is ja ok, aber die Kontrolle hat ein Kind nicht. Es wird nicht von sich aus sagen "oh ich zocke zuviel ich geh mal lieber raus" das ist absurd. Man muss natürlich erstmal erwachsen sein um das zu erkennen.


----------



## onkeljason (20. Dezember 2009)

Es ist aber keine Gültige abhängigkeit, Sex süchtig zählt auch nicht zu ernstzunehmenden süchtgefährdungen in vergleich zu drogenabhängigkeit, Fakt ist, esi st Charackteristisch abhängig und dafür gibt es keine alterseinstufung, es GIBT KEINE stoffe die zu einer Körperlichen abhängigkeit führen und sind somit auch nicht als gefärlich einzustufen.

Ja, da muss ich dir zustimmen mit der Alterbeschrenkung.


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

onkeljason schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich kann man Wow- oder generelle Computerspielabhängingkeit nicht mit einer
> Drogensucht vergleichen. Das eine ist psychisch und das andere physisch.



Richtig, und da fängt es an  zu weit zu gehen, wer nimmt sich das recht mir zu verbieten wie ich meine freizeit verbringen weil er mich als "süchtig" einstuft? Wie viele leute sind wirklich süchtig und wie viele betreiben es einfach nur als Intensives Hobby? Die zahl ist gering, und es gibt kein Mensch der mir das recht nehmen darf die freizeit so zu verbringen wie ich will solang ich keinen schade, das selbe bei jeden anderen Menschen.

Es darf mir keiner Sex verbieten, Es darf mir keiner das Computerspielen verbieten, es darf mir niemand das fernseh verbieten, ansonsten kansnt du absolut alles ab 18 einstufen und wir stecken jeden Mensch darunter in eine Isolier kammer und züchten sie zu elite soldaten die sträng jeder stumpfsinnigen regel folgen, den ALLES kann abhängig machen


----------



## Marccram (20. Dezember 2009)

Um nochmal auf den Punkt der fehlenden Bildung zurück zu kommen...
WoW,Cs und co. halten vilt auch viele davon ab,anständig zu lernen,aber ich als Schüler sehe ja was in den Schulen vor sich geht...
An den meissten Schulen fehlen viel zu viele Lehrer,sodass die Klassen oft nicht die volle Stundenzahl an Unterricht bekommen,die sie bekommen
müssten.Zudem sind die meissten Lehrer heutzutage nicht an den Interessen der Schüler interessiert und ziehen ihren Stoff Stumpf durch.
Und das ist eindeutig Schlimmer als irgendwelche Computerspiele.

Und WoW ab 18 soll die "Kiddys" fernhalten?
Ich spiele nun knappe 2 Jahre,und habe eher erlebt,dass die älteren sich verhalten haben wie Kleinkinder,soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (20. Dezember 2009)

die neue regierung geht also gegen mangelnde bildung vor? weißt du was "in bildung invenstieren" bei denen heißt? es werden 500 lehrer von berufskollegs abgezogen weil die zu teuer und meistens keine beamten sind...


----------



## Chillers (20. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, was ist an der freizeit gestalltung jetzt umbedingt besser? Warum brauchen wir einen see mit Kindern die brot hin schmeißen? Worum geht es eigendlich? Das es was "Gesellschaftkompatibles" ist, oder das es der Person die ihre freizeit gestalltet spaß macht.



Also offtopic, aber bitte - nicht zu viele Enten mästen mit Brot. Nicht gut für die Tierchen.
Bläht auf, besonders das Körnerzeug ist schwer verdaulich.

Haltet es lieber mit Georg Kreissler *tauben verg.....* im Park.

Tauben sind Schädlinge, nicht die Donald Ducks!


----------



## Seydo (20. Dezember 2009)

> Ok ich seh die Buchstaben aber nicht den Sinn, tut mir leid ^^



Ganz böse gesagt, dann liegt der fehler in deinen oberstübchen... (Provozieren kannst dich selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



> Selbstständig denken is ja ok, aber die Kontrolle hat ein Kind nicht.



Genrell reden wir hier von WOW, ein großteil der spieler sind jugendlich, und die meisten die heir von "kinder" reden meinen 4 oder 6 jährige kleine hosenscheißer, ein 12/14 jähriger kann aber sehr wohl schon selbständig denken.



> Es wird nicht von sich aus sagen "oh ich zocke zuviel ich geh mal lieber raus"



Wo liegt die grenze zu viel? Es gibt in einer freizeit kein "ZU viel" die freizeit verbringt jedeR mensch wie er will, es soll glücklich machen, mehr nicht, wenn es das tut ist es die beste beschäftigung die ein Mensch für sich hat.

Übrigens ist das aus der nase gegriffen, ich hab öfters selber gesagt ich hab jetzt lieber lust raus zu gehen als zu spielen, tun auch millionen andere. (Obwohl man jetzt wieder fragen muss, wo liegt jetzt der vorteil wenn ein jugendlicher vor der tür rum gammelt, am hauptbahnhof, oder irgenwdo mit seinen freunden säuft?)



> das ist absurd. Man muss natürlich erstmal erwachsen sein um das zu erkennen.



Also werd erwachsen. (Solche Plumpen Provokationen kann man auch einfach umformen)


----------



## Rabaz (20. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Willkommen im 20 Jahrhundert, Früher hat man im Wald Räuber und Schandarm gespielt, heute spielt man Counter Strike, früher hat man im Wald mit Stöcken Ritter gespielt, Heute spielt man wow, Früher hat man sich noch Playboy hefte angeschaut, Heute schaut jeder 12 Jährige Pornos auf dem Internet an, früher hat man sich noch Briefe an Weihnachten geschrieben, Heute schreibt man eine E-mail, Früher musst man an die TelefonZelle Heute hat man ein Handy, früher musst man in die Bibliothek heute hat man Internet.
> 
> und so Weiter kann Stunden so weiter machen.
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiß, ich kenne die Fakten. Hier gehts ja darum (so hab ichs jedenfalls verstanden) sagen wir mal 12 - 15-Jährigen die Kontrolle abzunehmen WEIL SIE DAS SELBER NICHT KÖNNEN. Und btw. kann ich deiner Liste nochn paar Punkte hinzufügen. Ich seid heute auch 
-teurer
-fetter
-kranker
-frustrierter
-dümmer
-kein Stück zufriedener

und so Weiter kann Stunden so weiter machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also tu mal nich so als wnn alles OK wäre.


----------



## Talatios (20. Dezember 2009)

ein bischen mehr auf die kinder eingehen is nich nä nein den wen wir wow und andere games abschaffen werden psychisch kranke menschen natürlich sofort wieder klar im kopf 
kommt schon die sollen diese computer spiel amoklauf verbindungen ma weg lassen man hätte mal mehr auf die kinder (jugendlichen) eingehen sollen was bringts den bitte n pc spiel zu verbieten bei solchen menschen??


----------



## Rabaz (20. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Genrell reden wir hier von WOW, ein großteil der spieler sind jugendlich, und die meisten die heir von "kinder" reden meinen 4 oder 6 jährige kleine hosenscheißer, ein 12/14 jähriger kann aber sehr wohl schon selbständig denken.



Nein, über Problematiken wie diese hier kann er das NICHT. Und lol sorry man ist auch mit 18,20 oder von mir aus auch mit 22 noch bei weitem nicht erwachsen, irgendwann wirst du da zustimmen.


----------



## Rodem (20. Dezember 2009)

ehm, kurze Zwischenfrage: das Wievielte mal GENAU ist das hier, dass die Altersbegrenzung in frage gestellt wird? Ihr habt alle bei 50 aufgehört zu zählen? Naja das sagt eigentlich schon genug aus. Aber die ganzen Versuche müssen doch Irgendwas gebracht haben... oh, haben sie auch nicht? Nun ja, dann sehen wir mal, vielleicht klappts ja jetzt... 
Viel Glück dabei, ihr werdets brauchen.

mfg Rodem

btw: Ich wär dafür...

PS.: und an alle, die meinen, die Regierung müsse auf die Kinder aufpassen... Hallo? wozu sind denn Eltern da? Die müssen doch sehen wenn ihr Sohn/ihre Tochter den ganzen Tag nur vorm PC hockt und vereinsamt, da ist die Altersbegrenzung doch völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Chillers (21. Dezember 2009)

Talatios schrieb:


> was bringts den bitte n pc spiel zu verbieten bei solchen menschen??



Hm? Wen meinst du genau?


----------



## Seydo (21. Dezember 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Nein, über Problematiken wie diese hier kann er das NICHT. Und lol sorry man ist auch mit 18,20 oder von mir aus auch mit 22 noch bei weitem nicht erwachsen, irgendwann wirst du da zustimmen.



DU meinst  also alles unter 30 ist eine dumme hirnlose qualquappe die nicht fähgi ist selber zu denken? Das klingt nach ein schwaches Argument das du dir nimmst damit du bei Arguemntationslosigkeit und Entschäfung deiner was in der hinterhant hast, die aussage ist schwach, Schaff dir argumente an oder lass es sein.

Und wo liegt die Problematik, das hast du nicht mal erleutert, die problematik machen aussenstehende und leute die sich mit dem thema nicht mal befassen, ich hab kein Problem damit, warum auch? Es ist ein Spiel, mehr nicht.

Und doch, es gibt sehr wohl Menschen die unter deinen geforderten alter sind die sehr gut mit der Problematik umgehen könn, genau so wie es leute über dem alter von 30/40 gibt die immer noch nicht fähig sind das zu tun.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Dezember 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ich kenne die Fakten. Hier gehts ja darum (so hab ichs jedenfalls verstanden) sagen wir mal 12 - 15-Jährigen die Kontrolle abzunehmen WEIL SIE DAS SELBER NICHT KÖNNEN. Und btw. kann ich deiner Liste nochn paar Punkte hinzufügen. Ich seid heute auch
> -teurer  *früher hat man auch weniger Verdient, (ich verdiene mein Geld seit 3 Jahren selber.)*
> -fetter *das liegt wieder an euch ERWACHSENEN weil ihr zu doof seit den Kindern gesunde Ernährung bei zu bringen, und nicht schnell Pizza in den offen. (ich bin dünn)*
> -kranker *nö werde vielleicht alle 2 Jahre mal Krank *
> ...


Und zum Thema "Fetter" öhm.... die meisten jugendliche wissen nicht wie man sich richtig ernennt essen zu viel, oder das Falsche, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn in 20 Jahren einfach jeder Fett ist, Z.b Papa abends vor der glotze, ja frisst fett triefende "Chips vor dem Fernseher"  oder sonst was das Kind wird es wahrscheinlich auch so machen, und Abends sollte man eben nicht Solches zeug essen. 

dazu kommen noch andere Faktoren, Z.B Mittagessen wenn man arbeite, ich hab 1 Stunde Mittag. WOW da hat man nicht viel zeit was zu essen, die meisten rennen da schnell ist MC Donalds und würgen den frass runter, weil sie noch was von ihrer mittags zeit haben wohlen, meine Mutter hat geschlagene 30 Minuten pause. das reicht aber echt.... zum was andres zu essen ausser fast food.


EDIT: ganz vergessen Cola und der restliche scheisse, der mit Zucker Voll gestopft ist, ist auch nicht gerade gesund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gehört, wenn Leute sich in der Wüste verirren und zu verdursten drohen, fangen sie an aus lauter Verzweiflung Sand zu essen. Ergo isst jeder in der Wüste ertrunkene Mensch vorher Sand. Wenn wir jetzt also verbieten in der Wüste Sand zu essen, dann müsste die Zahl der in der Wüste Verdursteten gegen null gehen.

Text kann Spuren von Sarkasmus ernthalten.


----------



## Tylus (21. Dezember 2009)

ob die jugendlichen jetzt mit ihren kollegen im ts sitzen und zocken, oder aufm spielplatz sitzen, saufen und vom ordnungsamt/polizei einen reingedrückt bekommen... was hört sich besser an? eher das erste oder?


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag nur eins zu diesen Politikern:
Wer sowas wie das hier verzapft (achtet auf den WoW Teil)

klicki und heule
Der sollte mal lieber die Fresse halten

Und hier stimme ich mal vollkommen zu:

klicki und lachi


----------



## Belty (21. Dezember 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Wenn man schon suchtgefährdende Medien in Deutschland erlaubt dann aber tatsächlich erst ab 18 und meiner Meinung nach auch bloss zahlbar mit Kreditkarte. Somit wird schon im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann und wer eher an die Zukunft denken sollte.



Das heiße ich nicht Willkommen, bin zwar bei Weitem längst volljährig aber Dienste deren Bezahlung sich nur auf Kreditkarten beschränken, nehme ich persönlich gar nicht in Anspruch und ich bin der festen Überzeugung das dem Betreiber des Dienst auch massig Kundschaften verloren geht da er lediglich nur Kredikkartenzahlung anbietet.

Blizzard wird nie nur eine Zahlung anbieten, es wird sicherlich weiterhin beim ELV etc. bleiben, falls es je zu einer anderen Alterfregabe kommen sollte, wird es höchstens eine Überprüfung der Accountdaten geben ob der Accountinhaber auch wirklich volljährig ist...nur kann man selbst so etwas geschickt umgehen und Optionen um sicher zu gehen ob die Daten auch tatsächlich stimmen kosten Geld und schrecken zudem potentielle Kundschaft ab. Eine solche Option wäre z.B. die Überprüfung des Personalausweises (schickt eine Kopie an Blizzard, damit die Daten geprüft werden können).


----------



## Pitchpaw (21. Dezember 2009)

so ich werde nun auch auch einmal meinen senf dazu geben. mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass dieser post und den fluten dieses threads ertrinken wird und nur sehr wenige ihn lesen werden. aber vielleicht macht er ja die wenigen, die ihn lesen ein wenig schlauer.



onkeljason schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich kann man Wow- oder generelle Computerspielabhängingkeit nicht mit einer
> Drogensucht vergleichen. Das eine ist psychisch und das andere physisch.


drogen sprechen das belohnungssystem des menschlichen gehirns an, wie auch wow. setzt man eine droge ab, bleiben die zusätzlichen ionenkanäle an der postsynapse bestehen und bilden sich mit der zeit zurück. das ist bei "softdrugs" (entschuldigt den okkasionalismus) also nicht stofflichen drogen nicht anders, da durch das besagte ansprechen des belohnungssystem auch hier weitere ionenkanäle gebildet werden.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ich kenne die Fakten. Hier gehts ja darum (so hab ichs jedenfalls verstanden) sagen wir mal 12 - 15-Jährigen die Kontrolle abzunehmen WEIL SIE DAS SELBER NICHT KÖNNEN. Und btw. kann ich deiner Liste nochn paar Punkte hinzufügen. Ich seid heute auch
> -teurer
> -fetter
> -kranker
> ...


im endeffekt geht es darum jugendliche in diesem alter anzuleiten das "richtige" zu tun (an- und ausführungsstriche, da richtig meines erachtens im allgemeinen relativ ist). mit 18 ist man dann vom gesetzgeber aus gesehen volljährig und hat mehr rechte, aber auch mehr pflichten. der punkt, um den es mir hierbei geht ist folgender: es ist einfach nicht praktikabel einen menschen bis zum achzehnten lebensjahr an der kurzen leine zu halten um ihm dann zu sagen: so du bist jetzt volljährig und für dich selbst verantwortlich. friss oder stirb.
außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass deine aufgezählten punkte nur auf die heutige jugend zutreffend sind.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Nein, über Problematiken wie diese hier kann er das NICHT. Und lol sorry man ist auch mit 18,20 oder von mir aus auch mit 22 noch bei weitem nicht erwachsen, irgendwann wirst du da zustimmen.



meines erachtens nach ist das "erwachsen werden" kein zeitlich begrenzter vorgang. erwachsen werden heist lernen und man lernt sein ganzes leben lang. es ist einfach kurzsichtig zu sagen, dass ein mensch eines bestimmten alters, werfen wir mal die zahl 22, wie du sie benutzt hast in den raum,  einem älteren menschen, meinet wegen 30, intellektuell unterlegen ist. der lernprozess eines menschen wird von mehr faktoren als nur der zeit beeinflusst.
außerdem: seine maximale geistige reife hat der mensch kurz vor seinem tod erreicht (altersdemenz soll hier einmal außer acht gelassen werden). davon ausgehend bist wahrscheinlich auch du geistig nicht vollkommen mündig, da du nicht über alle erfahrungen verfügst, die du in deinem leben noch machen wirst.
einige vergessen immer wieder zu gern, dass 18 nur eine zahl ist.

mfg pitch


----------



## Xhorn (21. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal nochwas für den ein oder anderen:

http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article1533156/...r_Klischee.html


Oder Zitat: Und Linderoth, der sich "selbstverständlich" selbst in "WoW" vertieft hat, "in erster Hand aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen", hält es für eine Voraussetzung "diese Spiele erst einmal gründlich selbst zu spielen, bevor man sich substantiell dazu äussert": "Ansonsten ist man nicht besser als ein Literaturwissenschaftler, der keine Bücher liest."

Quelle: http://www.taz.de/1/leben/internet/artikel...Hash=5060eb1d70


oder Zitat: Die britische Middlesex Universität will mit einer repräsentativen Studie herausgefunden haben, dass gewaltverherrlichende Spiele auch beruhigend und ermüdend auf einen Spieler wirken, und nicht zum Amoklauf verleiten.

Dennoch möchte die Bundesregierung das Jugendschutzgesetz bekräftigen. Bei der Studie mussten die Teilnehmer zunächst einen Fragebogen ausfüllen und anschließend zwei Stunden lang "World of Warcraft" spielen. Nach den zwei Stunden musste der Bogen erneut ausgefüllt werden.

So konnte man Differenzen zwischen vor und nach dem Zocken von gewaltverherrlichenden Spielen feststellen. Viele Probanden waren nach dem Spiel deutlich beruhigter und teilweise sogar ermüdet. 


Quelle: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=704677








Viel Spaß und hier sind meine 5 Cent zu dem Thema


----------



## gallatin8 (21. Dezember 2009)

Juhu! Kein WoW mehr für die Jugend!

Lasst uns rausgehen Drogen nehmen, uns mit 12 besaufen das wir ins Krankenhaus müssen, Mülltonnen anzünden und alten Damen den blanken Hintern zeigen!




Wenigstens wollen sie es diesmal nicht gleich verbieten weil es "Suchtgefährdent" ist, werden Zigaretten und Alkohol verboten? Nein, weil die Regiering darauf schön Steuern erheben kann und damit die Staatskasse *hust* Noch ein paar Millionen mehr bei den Gehältern unser geschätzten Regierungsvertreter mehr *Hust, röchel* auffüllen kann.

Das ist doch alles Propaganda um ein paar besorgte Eltern und über alles nörgelnde Renter als Wähler zu gewinnen. (Bild-Zeitung ftw! /ironie off)

Die meisten Leute die sich dazu äußern haben doch keine Ahung von der Materie und wenn sie es dann doch versuchen dann mit solchen Vorbehalten das es einfach nur schlecht sein kann, wie bei einem Kind das aus Prinzip kein Sushi möchte, es dann probiert, es lecker findet und es trotzdem wieder ausspuckt und sagt es schmecke scheusslich.

Mir kommt schon immer die Galle hoch wenn ich wiedermal irgendwelche arroganten Politiker sehe die sich lang und breit über Themen auslassen von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und deren Text ihnen kurz vor der Übertragung eingebläut wurde

Das musste mal raus!


Mfg: Euer Gallatin


----------



## Noldan (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread hier durchgelesen aber vom Tenor geht es darum, Jugendliche vor der "Sucht" Computerspiel zu schützen.

Fakt ist ja nunmal, dass ein Spiel wie WoW ein regelmäßiger Bestandteil des Tagesablaufes der meisten WoW Spieler ist. 

Es gibt hier sicherliche unterschiedliche Ansichten. Für die einen ist das Spiel ein Ausgleich zum Alltagsstress, um sich einfach abzureagieren, den Alltag mal hinter sich zu lassen und in einer relativ sorgenfreien Welt ein bissl Spaß zu haben.

Andere wiederum spielen das Spiel um sich einen gewissen Status zu erreichen den sie im richtigen Leben vielleicht nicht erreichen können.

Nun ist die Frage wieso man dieses Spiel für Kinder und Jugendliche weniger zugänglich machen sollte als für Erwachsenen.

Letztlich haben die meisten Kinder und Jugendlichen viel mehr Freizeitmöglichkeiten als die meisten Erwachsene und Heranwachsenen und somit viel mehr möglichkeiten sich der "Sucht" WoW zu entziehen. 

Was würde denn passieren, wenn die Kinder nicht WoW spielen würden? Würden sie dann lieber raus gehen mit Freunden spielen oder vielleicht sogar für die Schule lernen? Ich denke eher nicht. Vielmehr würden sie dann halt Playstation anwerfen, Fernseh schauen oder sonstwas machen, was nicht viel besser ist.

Ich spreche hier eigentlich aus eigenen Erfahrungen. Mein Sohn ist gerade 12 und spielt seit ein paar Wochen WoW. Er macht das nun aber halt zu der Zeit, die er früher mit Fernseh schauen oder Plasation spielen verbracht hat. Er geht nach wie vor vor die Tür, spielt mit Freunden Fußball und fängt an die Mädels anzubaggern.

Auch find ich den Bezug vom ungesunden Essen zu WoW ziemlich daneben. Wieso sollte ich nur Pizza essen und Cola trinken, wenn ich WoW spiele?

Ich kann mir doch auch was gesundes aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen oder eine Flasche Wasser oder ähnliches trinken.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich sehe keine Gefährdung von Jugendlichen und Kindern durch ein solches Spiel. Es gehört für viele heute halt einfach dazu. Wäre es nicht WoW, wäre es etwas anderes. Scheinbar hat man in der medienlandschaft immer nichts anderes zu tun als Massenphänomene schlecht zu reden und sie in eine "kriminelle" Ecke zu drängen.


----------



## Braamséry (21. Dezember 2009)

Also:

Klar, Juegendlich von 12-XX können meist nich einfach von so einem Spiel loskommen, weil der Spaß einfach zu groß is und man Glück empfindet. Is ja genauso als wenn ich FIFA oder NFS spielen würde. Nur weil WoW von so viele gespielt wird kommt es in die Kritik. Weil viele eben auch lange spielen, dass das bei anderen spielen genauso is is ja für die Politiker egal.

Aber wenn die Jugendlichen net aufhören "können" müssen die Eltern eingreifen. Meinem Nachbar wurde der Gefallen "gemacht", für ihn wars natürlich net so toll. 
Aber sein Vater hat einfach WoW im Netzwerk des Hauses gesperrt. Dadurch konnt er net mehr spielen. Wer jez sagt, dass Eltern net wissen was sie machen siollen, sollten sie nen PC anmachen und sich informieren oder andere Leute fragen.

Und nun mal von der Seite der USK. Da sieht man ganz gut, warum WoW NIEMALS ab 18 sein wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 					 					 						Freigegeben ohne Altersbeschränkung gemäß § 14 JuSchG. 					 						Spiele mit diesem Siegel sind aus der Sicht des  						Jugendschutzes für Kinder jeden Alters unbedenklich. Sie  						sind aber nicht zwangsläufig schon für jüngere Kinder  						verständlich oder gar komplex beherrschbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 					 					 						Freigegeben ab 6 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG. 					 						Die Spiele wirken abstrakt-symbolisch, comicartig oder  						in anderer Weise unwirklich. Spielangebote versetzen den  						Spieler möglicherweise in etwas unheimliche Spielräume  						oder scheinen durch Aufgabenstellung oder  						Geschwindigkeit zu belastend für Kinder unter sechs  						Jahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 					 					 						Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG. 					 						Kampfbetonte Grundmuster in der Lösung von  						Spielaufgaben. Zum Beispiel setzen die Spielkonzepte auf  						Technikfaszination (historische Militärgerätschaft oder  						Science-Fiction-Welt) oder auch auf die Motivation,  						tapfere Rollen in komplexen Sagen und Mythenwelten zu  						spielen. Gewalt ist nicht in alltagsrelevante Szenarien  						eingebunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 					 					 						Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG. 					 						Rasante bewaffnete Action, mitunter gegen  						menschenähnliche Spielfiguren, sowie Spielkonzepte, die  						fiktive oder historische kriegerische  						Auseinandersetzungen atmosphärisch nachvollziehen  						lassen. Die Inhalte lassen eine bestimmte Reife des  						sozialen Urteilsvermögens und die Fähigkeit zur  						kritischen Reflektion der interaktiven Beteiligung am  						Spiel erforderlich erscheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 					 					 						Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG. 					 						In allen Spielelementen reine Erwachsenenprodukte. Der  						Titel darf nur an Erwachsene abgegeben werden. Bei  						Verstoß drohen Ordnungsstrafen bis 50.000 Euro. Der  						Inhalt ist geeignet, die Entwicklung von Kindern und  						Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und  						gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen.  						Voraussetzung für die Kennzeichnung ist, dass §14JuSchG  						Abs.4 und §15 JuSchG Abs.2 und 3 (»Jugendgefährdung«)  						nicht erfüllt sind.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

Dagegen wird unsere Regierung wenig machen können. 

Und nur zur Info: Wir haben, nach Australien, das härteste Prüfungssystem auf der Welt was Computerspiele angeht. (In Australien galten MMOs bis vor kurzen nicht als Computerspiele und waren somit illegal, wenn man so will uns Spiele) Und wenn die das noch mehr einschränken wollen gehen, wie ich denke, Millionen Menschen auf die Barrikaden, weil die ja so schlau sind und "Killer"Spiele auch verbieten lassen wollen. Also ma schauen wie weit die das noch anheizen. Aber aus ner anderen Alterseinstufung wird eh nix, auch wenns mich, wegen nicht speielns, net störn würd^^


----------



## Zangor (21. Dezember 2009)

Ein sinnvoller Beitrag zur Rettung unserer Jugendlichen wäre eher, den Teil vom Jugendschutzgesetz der sich um Alkohol und Tabak dreht strikt durch zu setzen. Aber die Konzerne dahinter haben eine stärkere Lobby und Verfehlungen dagegen werden nur lieblos verfolgt. Wenn sich an seinem 18. Geburtstag ein werdender WoWler zum ersten Mal einloggt, der seit seinem zwölften oder dreizehnten Lebensjahr an der Flasche hängt, von denen hat die Community dann auch nix mehr, den sollte der Pfeiffer dann bei sich einstellen und ihm eine Perspektive geben.


----------



## Grennæn (21. Dezember 2009)

Soooo....^^
Ich hab mich hier grad neu angemeldet, nur um mich hier mal an der "Diskussion" zu beteiligen.
Um ein paar Dinge klarzustellen:

1. Ich spiele WoW.
2. Ich treffe mich oft und lange mit Freunden (und das widerspricht 1. in keiner Form).
3. Ich bin unter 18 und kenne volljährige Menschen, die weniger Anstand und Intellekt als ich vorweisen können.

Ich finde, dass WoW in keinster Hinsicht etwas mit der Bildung der Kinder zu tun hat, es fordert diese zwar nicht, doch es hindert sie auch nicht daran, sich schulisch oder ausserschulisch bilden zu lassen. In meiner eigenen Schule (Gymnasium) wurde das Thema WoW oder "Killerspiele" allgemein schon einige Male angesprochen. Doch selbst unter den Lehrern, von denen ich persönlich eine abweisende Haltung erwartet (oder befürchtet?) hätte, gab es einige, die durchaus bereit waren, sich darüber zu informieren, anstatt einfach der Mehrheit zu folgen, mit dem Finger auf das Spiel zu zeigen und es als Sündenbock anzusehen.
Ich finde die Argumente der Politiker, die sie gegen die sogenannten "Killerspiele" vorbringen, durchaus plausibel, doch sie sind auch größtenteils widerlegbar.
Beispielsweise die ganze Sache mit den Amokläufern... Es wurde wieder nur das Spiel selbst (sei es nun CS oder WoW) hervorgehoben, soziale Verwarlosung wurde als beinahe unwichtiger Nebenaspekt erwähnt.
Das sich Leute in Computerspiele "flüchten", wenn sie einfach keine sozialen Kontakte mehr haben, ist eigentlich nur zu erwarten, denn wenn man keine Freunde hat, wohin soll man denn? Man sitzt zu Hause! Und dann? Man sieht fern oder spielt PC-Spiele. Im Endeffekt landet man beim "besten" Spiel, und das ist zurzeit in vielen Aspekten WoW.
Doch auch mit einem Freundeskreis ist einem nicht viel geboten; In Deutschland wird halt wenig für die Jugendlichen angeboten! Und wenn dann die Jugendkriminalität steigt, dann sind wieder die Migranten schuld (hm bissn Off-Topic, ich schweife ab...).
Das Leute von WoW süchtig werden ist auch ein Argument, was meiner Meinung nach wenig Gewicht hat. Unter falschen Umständen kann alles süchtig machen und es ist in diesem Fall nicht vom Ding selbst, sondern von der Person abhängig, die das Spiel spielt.
Ich persönlich kann ja nur mich als Beispiel anführen, ich weiß nicht ob ich repräsentativ sein kann für die ganze Community, doch ich bin in der Lage, das Thema sachlich zu betrachten und mir selbst sowie Anderen Fehler einzugestehen. Deshalb sehe ich das "Verhalten" von den "WoW-Hassern" in diesem Thread als vollkommen unpassend an, nur die Wenigsten kritisieren hier konstruktiv, die meisten von euch stellen ihren Standpunkt dar und das war`s - und wenn man eure Thesen widerlegt, fangt ihr an, zu beleidigen o.ä., anstatt sinnvoll zu argumentieren ("das könnte stimmen, aber..." zum Beispiel, oder "das stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht, weil...").
Genauso scheinen sich die Politiker zu verhalten, die sich für ein "Killerspiel"-Verbot aussprechen.
Ich meine, wieviele von denen haben jemals ein MMORPG gespielt, um sich zu verdeutlichen, worum es geht?
Sie verlassen sich auf sogenannte "Expertenaussagen", die sich dann wiederum auf andere Aussagen beziehen.
Statt in ein Verbot oder eine Hochsetzung der Altersfreigabe sollten die Politiker lieber in eine Aufklärung investieren, denn was bringt es, etwas zu verbieten, von dem jeder nur eine "Expertenmeinung" kennt?
Ich habe schon irgendwo etwas gelesen, wo Eltern in einer Art Seminar WoW und CS gezockt haben, um zu sehen, worum es sich wirklich handelt (sorry, habe leider keine Quelle zur Hand). Einige seien "positiv überrascht" gewesen.
Und ich selbst sehe in solchen Spielen auch nicht die "Killerspiele", sondern Spiele, bei denen es möglich ist, sich mit anderen auszutauschen und mit ihnen zu interagieren. Viele spielen solche Spiele daher nicht, weil man da ja sooo toll seine Gewalt und Überlegenheit ausdrücken kann. sondern weil man sich mit anderen Spielern zusammentun kann (Gilden, Raids, Gruppen etc.).
Und egal wie "real" oder "unreal" diese Kontakte sind, die man knüpft, es sind trotzdem soziale Kompetenzen, die man dadurch entwickelt.

Ich habe sicherlich klargestellt, dass ich gegen eine höhere Altersbeschränkung oder gar ein Verbot von WoW bin, aber wie gesagt, ich bin gerne bereit, mir weitere Argumente anzuhören (naja eher durchzulesen^^).

Puh, das war ne Menge Oo..

mfg Gren


----------



## xXSeelordXx (21. Dezember 2009)

Aelomon schrieb:


> Du solltest echt machmal noch ein mittag´s schläfchen halten..
> Deine Ausdrucksweise ist unter aller Sau und von Deiner Rechtschreibung / Grammatik fang ich besser gar nicht erst an
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab oben geschrieben "sry für die Ausdrucksweise abers geht grad nicht anders..." les doch wenigstens gescheit.


Ihr "kleinen"(oder besser gesagt DU) solltet mal lieber weniger vorm PC sitzen und mehr für die Schule üben / Sport treiben.
-> denkst du ich treib kein Sport? XD ich spiel Fußball, bin mit Freunden weg, schreib dieses Jahr meine mittlere Reife. Finde so Leute wie dich einfach immer nur witzig... einerseits heißt es "ohne eure Eltern könnt ihr heutzutage doch gar nix mehr. Werdet mal selbstständig... sry aber dann will ich auch, dass du mit mir wie mit nem ganz normalen Menschen redest und nicht anfängst mit kleiner oder sonst was...

Natürlich gibt es genug von jeder Sparte Spieler die "so oft es geht" zocker. Aber wie heisst es doch so schön: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel
-> bist du ein Philosoph des is ja krass. Kriegstn Keks.

Alle die Du kennst (*Ironie an* Müssen ja viele sein *ironie aus*), aber Du selber anscheined leider nicht.
-> kennst du mich? - Nein - sei ruhig. 

Schade das sie es nicht machen können. Denn dann würden so nörgel Kiddie´s wie DU nicht anfangen müssen rum zu flamen. Und lächerlich bist nur DU gerade
-> Das mein ich. Hör doch auf zu spielen wenn Leute wie ich dich so ankotzen... was zockst du dann wow noch?

Meinst Du in unserem "Zeitalter" gab es nicht die älteren Leute die ständig was zu meckern hatten. Man hat es aber hingenommen oder mal schellekes gezogen (so etwas kennt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr)
-> achso also gehört meckern also dazu... naja nur gibts heutzutage wege dies zu umgehen. Und warum sollte ich Leuten wie dir nicht ausm Weg gehn? Bei solchen Leuten wie dir krieg ichn Ausraster und wenn da mal an die falschen Leute gerätst hastn Problem will ich behaupten.... 

jo war sehr lustig des zu schreiben... nun gut. komm flame noch paar mal zurück. lässt dich doch wohl net von nem 17jährigen unterbuttern... hau rein bro.

Und was hast du gegen meine Grammatik? Nun gut.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Problem der Deutschen Bildung ist doch, das kaum jemannd Spaß am Unterricht findet: es entsteht also eine Abneigung/ Hass auf Schule. Nun suchen sich die meisten Kinder und Jegendlichen einen Ausgleich für den gewaltigen Stress und ob das nun Alkohol, Counterstrike oder WoW ist - alles läuft aufs gleiche Problem hinaus.
Man sollte also an den Unsachen forschen und nciht immer mehr verbieten, die ,,Kiddies" suchen sich doch eh wieder neue Beschäfiigungen sdie aufs leiche hinauslaufen und dann i-wann wieder verboten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also lieber den Schulstress mindern, anstatt ein 12-Jahre-Abitur einzuführen: den Kindern mehr Zeit zum lernen geben, vorschuljahre einführen, den Jugentlichen zeigen das sich leren und Schule lohnt und nicht andauernt mit schlechten Noten ,,bestrafen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: wenn die Politiker nur ein Auge auf solche Theards werfen würden, dass ist doch die Meinung der Gesellschaft auf die man hören sollte, ncht auf i-welche verrückten Wissenschaftlern, oder Mimimi-Rentnern, die sich über die aggressive Jugend beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (21. Dezember 2009)

18 jahre als bergenzung ist meiner meinung etwas hoch angesetzt, 16 ist denke ich da die bessere wahl. mit 16 ist man normal schon weitgehend reif genug um zu entscheiden was man tut, zumindest was das pc spielen an geht. viele jugendliche sind in dem alter aus der schule und machen ihre lehre wodurch sie auch selber geld verdienen. die entwicklung sollte da auch schon weitgehend abgeschlossen sein das sie nicht so schnell süchtig werden. allerdings muß ich gestehen jeder der "mediensucht" erliegen kann, ganz egal wie alt er ist. was die brutalität angeht möchte ich hier mal ein beispiel bringen: Resident Evil 2 Deutsche PC Version! ich hatte mir das spiel damals in Saarbrücken gekauft und das ist ab 16 jahren geeignet. der grund dafür ist das in dem spiel der blut effekt gegen ein staub effekt ausgetauscht wurde. in wow ist auch kaum bis gar kein Blut zu sehen, was die kritiker halt bemengeln sind quests wie zb bring mir den kopf von bla bla bla oder in dem startgebiet der Todesritter die quests wo man dorfbewohner abschlachten muß. das diese quests in gewisser maßen schon brutal sind steht außer frage, aber hier wieder vergleiche von anderen spielen die aus der USA kommen und die ab 16 sind wie obengenanntes RE2 oder Gothic 1 + 2 + 3 die sogar ab 12 sind finde ich da schon brutaler. es wird ja beschrieben: gewalt gegen menschen oder menschen ähnliche wesen. es gibt vieleicht 10% an spielen die auf solche inhalte verzichten (sport-spiele jeglicher art mal außen vor gelassen). von daher finde ich das wow mit einer Freigabe ab 16 perfekt währe.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt mal was zum Thema Kiddy:

Ich bin 15 und benehme mich besser wie irgendwelche 20 Jährige. Ich drücke mich nicht mit lol jetzt hab ich dich mit deiner Mudda gepwnt, nein ich schreibe ganz normal, fast schon Rollenspiel mässig. Ein Kiddy muss nicht unter 18 sein, ich zitire aus einer Signatur: "Ob gross oder klein, jeder kann ein Kiddy sein!" Das hat was mit der GEISTIGEN Reife zutun. Natürlich sind vorallem 10-12 Jährige super nervig, aber ein 20 Jähriger oder darüber kann auch nerven....

Ganz klar, gegen World of Warcraft ab 18!

so noch was zum Sucht-Potenzial: Als Eltern muss man da halt einfach mal durchgreifen, und eine Zeitbegrenzung erstellen!


----------



## tonmeister440 (21. Dezember 2009)

HiHo

ich finds immer wieder lustig. Vor WoW hätte ein anderes Spiel mit der grössten Anhängerschaft den Kopf dafür herhalten müssen, Schuld an allem Übel der Welt zu sein.
Nach dem grossen Erfolg von WoW, rutscht kaum ein anderes Spiel ins Schussfeld.

Aber wie hier schon häufig zu Recht erwähnt wurde liegt das Problem nicht beim Spiel, sondern bei den Eltern.

Verwunderlich ist das nicht. In der heutigen Zeit, müssen in den meisten Fällen beide Elternteile arbeiten und neben 8 Stunden Arbeit auch noch 2 Stunden für den Arbeitsweg aufbringen. Da bleibt halt wenig Zeit sich vernünftig um Erziehung zu kümmern.

Stattdessen möchte der Staat da regulieren und entmündigt die Eltern indem solche Verbote ausgesprochen werden.
Der Staat sollte wieder dafür sorge tragen das Eltern die Zeit haben, schwierige Zusammenhänge zu erklären, zu erkennen wenn in der Entwicklung des Kindes etwas schief geht.

Ich für meinen Teil habe immer schon gewaltverherrlichende Spiele gespielt, "Räuber und Gendarm" oder "Cowboy und Indianer". Im Winter waren Schneeball-Schlachten sehr beliebt (man beachte das kriegsbehaftete Wort "Schlacht").
Diese Spiele haben einen wesentlich höheren Realitätsfaktor als das irgendein Computerspiel haben könnte.

Alles Spiele, zu denen ich auch gerne mal wissen würde was Herr Pfeiffer oder auch Volcrom darüber denkt und ob sie sie in ihrer Kindheit gespielt haben.

Es sollten die Eltern sein, die darüber entscheiden ob ihr Kind reif genug für das Spiel ist oder nicht. Und dazu muss der Freiraum geschaffen werden, das ist die Aufgabe vom Staat und nicht solche nicht durchführbaren Verbote.


So und jetzt mal etwas zu dem achso blöden Spiel:
Wer behauptet, dass WoW zur gesellschaftlichen Verrohung führt, hat das Spiel nicht wirklich erfasst.
Es werden im Spiel sehr viele Skills geschult, die man auch im späteren Leben gut gebrauchen kann, z.b. Kommunikationsfähigkeit, Organisationstalent, Führungsqualitäten, Konfliktbewältigung u.v.m nur um einmal ein paar der sozialen Aspekte aufzuzählen.
Neben diesen werden auch noch motorische Fähigkeiten geschult, z.b. Hand-Auge-Koordination

Ich will hier keineswegs behaupten, das WoW(oder besser Computerspiele im Allgemeinen)> als RL ist, aber es ein grosser Bestandteil der modernen Unterhaltung.

Und wie hier ebenfalls oftmals zu lesen war, darf man die Ursache für  die Probleme, die mit der heutigen Jugend bestehen (Alkohol- und Drogenkonsum, gesteigerte Gewaltbereitschaft, schlechte Bildung) nicht in Computerspielen oder anderen modernen Medien suchen. Diese Medien haben sicherlich einen weiterführenden Aspekt in der Entwicklung zum Amokläufer oder Drogenjunkie, sind aber auf gar keinen Fall die Ursache.

Ursachen sind Frust, Perspektivelosigkeit, permanenter Druck (sowohl Leistungs- als auch sozialer Druck). Wenn man bereits in frühester Kindheit erfahren muss, das die Welt nicht wohlbehütet ist, sondern von allen Seiten Gefahren drohen, dann kann sich der Geist auch nich frei entwickeln.

Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich gemeinsam mit Eltern, Lehrer und Sozialarbeitern demonstriert habe damit der Staat/die Komune/das Land ein paar mickerige Kröten locker machen, um den Jugendtreff in meinem Heimatort zu erhalten und zu guter letzt wurde doch jede Jugendeinrichtung im Umkreis von 20km geschlossen. Aber um maroden Banken die ihre Geld selbstverursacht in die Tonne gekloppt haben, weil sie gierig sind und dazu nicht rechnen können, denen schmeisst man Millarden in den vor die Füsse, damit sie so weitermachen können wie bisher.

Es war schon zu meiner Zeit so (ich bin 36), das ein vernünftiger Schulunterricht nicht durchführbar war, wegen akkutem Lehrermangel und stellenweise auch fehlender Kompetenz seitens des Lehrkörpers, aber wenn ich heute höre das heute nahezu jede Klasse aus mehr als 30 Schülern besteht, kann ich mir 
vorstellen mit welchem Elan Lehrer heute unterrichten.

Also weniger Geld für Unternehmen die sich verkalkuliert haben, mehr Geld für Bildung, mehr Geld für Jugendförderung und für die Eltern mehr Zeit für ihre Kinder

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn der Text etwas zusammenhangslos ist, ich habe ihn über meinen gesamten Arbeitstag verteilt geschrieben.

Gruß Tonmeister

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!!


----------



## Fusselbirne (21. Dezember 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> diese altersfreigabe für wow in frage gestellt ist schon uralt...
> und zudem, ihr werdet sehen, die größten kiddies sind die erwachsenen.


Nicht unbedingt die größten,aber auch ein großer Teil,ja.


----------



## dustail (21. Dezember 2009)

> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....




genau so sehe ich das auch, auch wenn ich nur 16 bin, kann ich ruhig sagen, ich habe ein hohes geistliches alter und wenn ich nun vergleiche was andere vor 10jahren (ja das ist nicht so lange her) gemacht haben...wenn man jetzt in der pubertät ist und nicht an die zukunft denkt landet man schließlich in cliquen wo alkohol und drogen eine große rolle spielen, wenn man dazugehören will
auch wow kann einem die freizeit rauben, doch ich (und wahrscheinlich auch viele mehr) können einfach sagen "nee für heut ist schluss" 
und "uns" wird wie oben zitiert nicht mehr viel angeboten, schaut das ihr sport in einem verein betreibt, da findet man meistens neue freunde und eine gesunde und nachträgliche abwechslung

mfg


----------



## Nusku (21. Dezember 2009)

Bevor sie das Alter für WoW hochsetzen sollten sie einfach einen IQ Test einführen.
Hmmm obwohl dann wären manche Server arg leer*g*


----------



## Khankra (21. Dezember 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Naja radikal würde Ich das nicht nennen und mal im Ernst : Ist Spass für Dich = WoW only oder gibts auch noch andere Dinge im Leben ?
> 
> Wie schon angesprochen die Strassen/Waldwege/Spielplätze sind doch quasi leergefegt weil alles nur noch daheim vor der Glotze hockt.
> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie die Zukunft mal später aussehen wird ? Soziale Kompetenz / Kontake sind doch bald echt nur noch Zukunftsmusik !




Wenn dich mmos so stören und du dagegen bist wieso schreibst du dann in ein Forum für mmos und co. ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wieso muss dieser Torttel von Christian Pfeiffer nur in Bayern leben!?! Ich könnt so kotzen!
Achja in Amerika gabs ne Studie die zeigte, dass im Allgemeinen Jugendliche die WoW spielen bessere Noten Schreiben als Andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und tut mir so leid, dass ich kein Bock hab mich auf ne Schaukel zusetzen, wenn ich Spaß haben will zock ich WoW oder mach i.was mit meinen Freunden, mit denen kann man über jeden Dreck lachen xD


----------



## Sint (21. Dezember 2009)

ich war jetzt mal so faul und hab nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen O.o und alles andere überflogen

Also wenn das echt dein ernst ist dann mal mein herzliches Beileid....

Bestes Beispiel Counterstrike, HalfLife, Fear, Stalker und die ganzen anderen FPS die es so gibt, falls du wirklich glaubst das setzt sich wirklich duch, dann hast du ein bissel falsches Weltbild. 
Nehmen wir mal an WoW wird tatsächlich ab 18, mal ganz herzlich und bissel Vulgär >Scheiß drauf<
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, und hab mit 15 angefangen WoW zu zocken. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr habe ich angefangen FPS zu zocken, als ob mich mein Alter davon abhalten würde. Also Bitte. Da kommt eine Altbewährte Regel ins Gespräch, >Erst das Verbotene macht es wirklich aktraktiv< (aktaktiv, interessant, spannend oder wie man es auch nennen will)
Wer denkt das eine plötzlich dazugekommene Alterbeschränkung, bestimmt das die ganzen Kiddys jetzt aufhören zu spielen, der irrt sich gewaltig. 
Wer denkt das Kinder dann mehr zeit für Sport und sonstigen Utopischen Schwachsinn haben ist da vollkommen auf dem falschen Weg. Kinder hören auf WoW zu zocken, suchen sich dafür FPS und dann haben wir unsere Amokläufe, total Sinnlos, lasst die Kinder lieber denken sie könnten im RL eine epische Hose anziehen, als das sie irgendwann so tun als ob sie ein Sturmgewehr in der Hand halten würden und dann so Munter durch die Schule laufen und sich vorstellen das sie alles Abknallen was grade kommt. Nur das ggf. das Virtelle Sturmgewehr irgendwann zu einem Realen Sturmgewehr wird. 

Wenn es das ist was du willst bitte....


----------



## Astl67 (21. Dezember 2009)

ist vllt ein wenig off topic aber der letzte Absatz auf dieser Seite  (Englisch)  http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4220...the_.php?page=4  sagt eigentlich schon viel aus wieso mann sich mit Themen wie Alterfreigabe bei PC-Spielen heutzutage manchmal in übertriebener Form bechäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S ich gehöre noch zur ersten PC-Gaming Generation

Viel Spass noch


----------



## schmetti (21. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (22. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und nun mal von der Seite der USK. Da sieht man ganz gut, warum WoW NIEMALS ab 18 sein wird.
> [...]
> Dagegen wird unsere Regierung wenig machen können.



Wer erlässt denn Deiner Meinung nach diese Bestimmungen und kann Gesetze ändern? Die USK ist den Vorschriften und Gesetzen des Jugendschutzes unterworfen - die können wie auch schon in der letzten "Reform" von 2003 (in der bestimmt wurde, daß die Vorgaben der USK gesetzlich bindend sind, weshalb sie von einem "Ständigen Vertreter der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden" abgenickt werden müssen) schnell angepasst und erweitert werden, wenn sie nach Meinung des Gesetzgebers nicht mehr den modernen Ansprüchen genügen - und dazu kann die Aufnahme von MMOs als "suchgefährdend" und damit "jugendgefährdend" ähnlich wie Alkohol und Zigaretten gelten, wenn die Damen und Herren zu dieser Ansicht kämen.


----------



## JustxShoot (22. Dezember 2009)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr seid da mit mir ähnlicher Meinung !



Ich denke wenn du mal gesehen hättest wie ein 11-12 Jähriger mit Patschnassen Händen und Feuchten Augen hinter dir an der Kasse es nicht abwarten kann das Mami endlich Age of Conan (18) bezahlt, wärst du auch der Meinung das es Pupsegal ist welche Altersfreigabe ein Spiel erhält.
Grundsätzlich werden dann doch eher noch mehr Minderjährige dadurch angezogen, und die Alten kaufens den Kindern weil sie dadurch etwas Ruhe haben.

Aber du sagst es ja schon: Das Problem an der Wuzel packen, und zwar bei den Eltern! Bei denen die sich 0 (in Worte NULL) um ihre Kinder und ihr Verhalten kümmern sondern diese X Stunden vorm PC vergammeln lassen oder auf der Straße saufen lassen! Aber da ein Bruchteil der Deutschen wohl nur noch fähig ist zum Kinderproduzieren und weniger zum erziehen, braucht man halt Stellen die das Regeln.

Wer badet die ganze Gülle nachher wieder aus? Der Spieler der in Ruhe Gamen will. Und Leute wie ich (26) dürfen sich dann vorschreiben lassen was sie sehen/spielen dürfen. Diablo 3 z.B. kann ich mir dann im Ausland holen weil´s hier dank unser Medienhetzfressen die alles bis zur Explosion anfachen (Tach, Bild Zeitung) bis zum Ultimo geschnitten wird.

Wenn ich nur schon lese "Die Jugend wird dann wieder mehr Sport machen"...
Jaja, und am 24.12. kommt der Weihnachtsmann....Ehrlich.


----------



## Aterna (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube du kennst nur einen Teil der Jugend oder? Hier bei uns spielen sehr viele "Schueler" - von 12 bis 18 Jaehrigen - WoW und haben dennoch ihr "Reallife".
Wir sind ziemlich aktive Fussballer und Skater, von daher sind wir bei schoenem Wetter sowieso den ganzen Tag draußen. Aber immer nur gegen "Kiddies" in WoW rumschrein.
Ich kenne auch viele Jugendliche, mit denen ich WoW spiele. Diese haben auch ein Reallife, koennen sich gut benehmen und haben auch Ahnung.

Von daher kann ich diese Heulerei einfach nicht verstehen.

Geht in Euch und versucht mal dran zu denken, wie Ihr frueher wart.


----------



## Krazel (9. Januar 2010)

hihi wäre ne tolle werbung 

kiddi nummero 1:hey alta, kennst du noch world of warcraft ja das assi spiel wo alles opfer sind lass auch spielen ist jetz ab 20 das heist
es ist kuhl.
kiddi nummero 2h mann ey klar lass spielen dann sind wir die homies auf dem spiel.

ja so stelle ichs mir vor


----------



## HellsBells90 (9. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



voll der witz und du glaubst auch noch dran

rauchen ist auch ab 18 und trotzdem rauchen mehr als genug minderjährige
weil die grenze von legal zu illigal in solchen fällen ein feuchter nebel und nich mehr ist

ganz ehrlich, wow ab 18 jahren zu machen würde 12 jährige doch erst recht auf den gedanken bringen wow mal zu testen


----------



## VallovShatt (9. Januar 2010)

Du kennst dich in Sachen Finanzen nicht sehr gut aus oder? Sonst wüsstest du dass nicht jeder Volljährige automatisch Kreditwürdig ist. Dafür braucht man nen bestimmten Gehalt den nicht jeder hat, darf nicht in Ausbildung sein oder noch zur Schule/Uni gehn.

Und seit WoW sind bestimmt nicht mehr Kinder zuhause und machen "Sinnloses Zeug". Vorher ham se andere PC-Spiele gemacht oder saßen vorm Fernseher. Und realitätsfremde Freizeitbeschäftigungen sagst du? Jaja, es ist auch sehr realitätsnahe mit Machtboxautos und Barbypuppen zu spielen. Und in Jugendzentren in Drogenkontakt kommen ist ja sicher auch viiiel besser als am PC zu sitzen...

Wenn se WoW ab 18 machen wird es überhaupt nichts nützen, denn die Kinder was schon spielen werden deshalb ganz gewiss nicht damit aufhören und ich kenn auch die ein oder andere Mutter die ihren 13 Jährigen Sachen wie Saw ansehn lässt und ihm CS und anderes Zeug kauft.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

WoW ab 18 ? dann würd ichs iweder spielen (16) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das einfahc nur schwachsinn, jugendliche kommen sehr einfach an wasse wollen, obs alk, zigaretten, drogen, computerspiele ab 18 und was weis ich noch was 
selbst schwarzfahren kannste der staat merkt doch eh nur 1 von 10 fällen, und das auch nur wenn i-was schief läuft
bin der meniung wow ab 18 wer nicht besonders intelligent -.-


----------



## Powerflower (9. Januar 2010)

hmm ich könnte wetten der spam nerft und DU willst ihn loswerden und freust dich nur deshalb... aber politiker reden viel... wenn sie da was ändern sollen sie erst alle anderen spiele die es mal gegeben hat und gibt nochmal prüfen


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.
> 
> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.
> ...



Was bist du denn für ein Opfer?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst mal WoW gespielt und wahrscheinlich nix gerissen, jetzt gönnst du anderen auch keinen Spaß mehr. Armes Deutschland muss ich sagen...erbärmlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (9. Januar 2010)

ZUCKER IST BÖSE! VERBIETET ZUCKER!


Mich freut es jedes mal den gleichen Shit zu lesen ^^
Was wird draus NIX. Kinder werden von so vielen anderen Sachen abgelenkt da spielt WoW so gut wie keine Rolle.


----------



## Narul (9. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch schon älter ausbildun fertig usw.

ABER das heisst nicht das ich trotzdem ne kreditkarte habe nur weil ich geld verdien.

jetzt kommt aber der hammer es gibt Pre-paid Kreditkarten für nen kleinen betrag im jahr.
genau richtig gelesen damit kann sich jeder ne kreditkarte holen nen bestimmten betrag draufladen wie ne handy prepaid und könnte damit sein wow zahlen.

also die  bezahlformen ändern würde genauso wenig bringen wie die alterbeschränkung hochzusetzen.


----------



## Denja (9. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> WoW ab 18 ? dann würd ichs iweder spielen (16)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist ein paradebeispiel der dummheit schlechthin, ist zwar hart geschrieben aber ich denke das mir einige recht geben.
genau solche intelligenzallergiker wie du schaden der wow com und lassen solche diskussionen um altersfreigabe etc erst entfachen.


und tante edith kennt da noch eine lange id nr. auf dem perso und glaubt nicht das mutter flodder diese für ihren nachwuchs unwissend hergeben würde


----------



## Treni (9. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Das mit 18 und keiner Kreditkarte ist ja das Gute..
> Wer sich noch in der Ausbildung befindet und keinen gefestigten Arbeitsplatz nachweisen kann bekommt keine Kreditkarte bei seiner Bank.




prepaid kreditkarten kriegt jeder, aufladen fertig


----------



## Jim.Ex (9. Januar 2010)

bringt eh nichts, so wie mit dem rauchen ab 18 sowie alk ab 16/18.
Die Jugend wird ein weg finden um an wow zu kommen *g*.


----------



## Dabow (9. Januar 2010)

Ob das Spiel ab 12, 16 oder 18 ist ! Diese KIDDYS wird es immer geben. Wollt ihr das nicht verstehen ? Nicht jedes KIDDY ist unter 18. Ich habe schon so viele Leute in WoW erlebt, die 25+ waren, sich aber wie der letzte Abschaum verhalten !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

Denja schrieb:


> du bist ein paradebeispiel der dummheit schlechthin, ist zwar hart geschrieben aber ich denke das mir einige recht geben.
> genau solche intelligenzallergiker wie du schaden der wow com und lassen solche diskussionen um altersfreigabe etc erst entfachen.
> 
> 
> und tante edith kennt da noch eine lange id nr. auf dem perso und glaubt nicht das mutter flodder diese für ihren nachwuchs unwissend hergeben würde



warum ich bin der paradebeispiel?
klar ich bin 16, klar besauf ich mich oft genug, ja und? meinetwegen könnt ihr wow ab 18 machen, ich zock ja eh nichtmehr, selbst wenn, glaubst ich kääme nicht wieder dazu? sag ich halt einfach ich bin 18, was dann schlimm die community checkts dann eh nicht!
komisch ist das ich seit release zocke, klar, ich zockte zu der zeit echt kaum, 1-2 stunden am tag, aber leute wie dich erlebte ich noch nie,
glaub eher wegen leuten wie DIR, ist die comm so tief gesunken, sehen die wahrheit nicht ein, und schon gibts ne beleidigung die man erstmal 2 mal lesen muss damit mans kapiert -.-
ich hab schon recht mit dem was ich sag, jugendliche kommen an das wasse wollen, obs nun illegal oder legal ist, und was der staat zurzeit dagegen tut, bringt nix!
oder was glaubst warum soviele jugendliche rauchen obwohl rauchen ab 18 ist


----------



## Skapp (9. Januar 2010)

Hi erstmal

Ich bin 15 und spiele fast 2 jahre WoW, spiele dabei noch Tennis und kann gitarre spieln und lerne jetzt noch Bass und habe noch nie nen Zeugnis schlechter als 2,4 (notendurchschnitt) gehabt ,was also beweist auch ein WoW spielendes "Kiddy" kann genauso ein Reallife haben.

Mfg Skapp

P.S. Ich bin kein Opfer ich bin auch so 2 mal die woche mit Freunden unterwegs (das wendet sich nur an die "Alta Laaaaaaan" Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Edit: Also es wird eh nichts ändern wenn WoW Ab 18 werden würde da sich dann diese leute ein anderes spieln suchen würden ,oder wie bereits oftmals erwähnt würde es würde dadurch nur noch anregender gemacht


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

Skapp schrieb:


> Hi erstmal
> 
> Ich bin 15 udn spiele fast 2 jahre WoW, spiele dabei noch Tennis und kann gitarre spieln und lerne jetzt noch Bass und habe noch nie nen Zeugnis schlechter als 2,4 (notendurchschnitt) gehabt ,was also beweist auch ein WoW spielendes "Kiddy" kann genauso ein Reallife haben.
> 
> ...



alta laaaaaan XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee mal ernst glaub die checkens hier einfach nicht,
bringt nix das ganze gespräch hier


----------



## Skapp (9. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> alta laaaaaan XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinst du mich damit ansonsten stimme ich dir gerne zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (9. Januar 2010)

> ... im Vorfeld sondiert wer sich solche "Spässe" erlauben kann



Nazi!


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

Skapp schrieb:


> Meinst du mich damit ansonsten stimme ich dir gerne zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mein das die leute es nicht wahrhaben wollen, altersfreigabe bringt einfach nichts, und ich seh auch kein grund warum man das auch machen sollte, klar gibt ein paar fälle, von wow junkies die 13 jahre alt sind oda so, gibt aber ja auch genug ältere wow junkies, entweder man verbietet wow ganz (blöde idee) oder versucht einfach mal, mit den leuten zu sprechen, aber eine altersfreigabe ist einfach sinnlos


----------



## Skapp (9. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ich mein das die leute es nicht wahrhaben wollen, altersfreigabe bringt einfach nichts, und ich seh auch kein grund warum man das auch machen sollte, klar gibt ein paar fälle, von wow junkies die 13 jahre alt sind oda so, gibt aber ja auch genug ältere wow junkies, entweder man verbietet wow ganz (blöde idee) oder versucht einfach mal, mit den leuten zu sprechen, aber eine altersfreigabe ist einfach sinnlos



Meine Rede^^


----------



## Exicoo (9. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.
> 
> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.
> 
> ...



Und du meinst, dass die WoW Spieler unter 18 dann aufhören? OMG, die Altersfreigabe nützt doch gar nichts... man fragt einfach nen Freund der über 18 ist und der kauft dir das Spiel dann. Oder man sieht sich im Geschäft um und fragt irgend nen fremden, der über 18 ist. WoW ab 18 zu machen wäre der größte Schwachsinn! Es stimmt ja, dass die Jugend heutzutage lieber vor dem PC sitzt und kaum mehr raus geht usw. aber was soll man da machen? Altersfreigabe ab 18 einzuführen ist bestimmt die schlechteste Idee!


----------



## Hordhaza (9. Januar 2010)

SireS schrieb:


> Nazi!




Huhuuuuuuuu.
Jetzt traut sich bestimmt keiner was dagegen zu sagen und gibt Dir recht.


----------



## jolk (9. Januar 2010)

Jeder der schonmal Diablo II im Bnet gespielt hat wird wissen, dass altersbeschränkung nutzlos ist, denn es gibt im jeden Alter idioten und ich denke, wenn man wow ab 18 machen würde, würden höchstens nur die minderjährigen damit aufhören, die keine "kiddis" sind.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Januar 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Es stimmt ja, dass die Jugend heutzutage lieber vor dem PC sitzt und kaum mehr raus geht usw. aber was soll man da machen?


Leider nicht genug. Für mich sitzen Jugendliche lieber vor dem PC als Komasaufen zu betreiben. Und das würden sie bestimmt nicht tun, wenn die Zukunftsperspektiven nicht so triste wären.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Leider nicht genug. Für mich sitzen Jugendliche lieber vor dem PC als Komasaufen zu betreiben. Und das würden sie bestimmt nicht tun, wenn die Zukunftsperspektiven nicht so triste wären.



und genau da geb ich dir recht, jugendliche die vorm PC sitzen besauffen sich nicht so oft, muss da zwa leider sagen das ich mich manchmal besauffe, aber das hat nix mit wow zu tun, meine Kumpels (idioten xD) zocken kein WoW und besauffen sich jedes wochenende, ich nur wenn ich ein grund hab (Silvester z.B. =) würde ich früher nicht mit WoW angefangen haben, durch meinen cousa, wehre ich bestimmt nur am scheisse bauen-.-
gibt genug Gründe als jugendliche wo man einfach nur sich scheisse vorkommt, und da sauft man sich halt die sorgen los, die wow community zockt halt da dann doch lieber einfahc nur WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denja (9. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> und schon gibts ne beleidigung die man erstmal 2 mal lesen muss damit mans kapiert -.-



hey ! du musstest es nur 2 mal lesen ? alter poser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

Denja schrieb:


> hey ! du musstest es nur 2 mal lesen ? alter poser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich versteh dich nicht, erst gibtsne beleidigigung und dann sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denja (9. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ich versteh dich nicht, erst gibtsne beleidigigung und dann sowas?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




diskutiere nie mit dummen menschen, sie ziehen dich auf ihr niveau herab und schlagen dich dort mit ihrer erfahrung.
der punkt geht an dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich gebe die hoffnung auf


----------



## Skyler93 (9. Januar 2010)

Denja schrieb:


> diskutiere nie mit dummen menschen, sie ziehen dich auf ihr niveau herab und schlagen dich dort mit ihrer erfahrung.
> der punkt geht an dich
> 
> 
> ...



Okaaaaaay
Win: 1
Draw:0
Loose:0
Muhahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaletrix (9. Januar 2010)

ironie usw *hust*

bin ich froh, dass ich im schönen salzburgerland wohne und auch österreichischer staatsbürger bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns machn die politiker nur unsinnvolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezpa (9. Januar 2010)

ähm mal ganz im ernst....
es kann doch anderen mal grob gesagt scheiß egal sein ob man WoW spielt oder nicht, wie alt derjenige ist und wie lange er spielt...
Das ist sein leben
und wenn er es verkommen lassen will lasst es verkommen
Ich bin 19 jahre spiele auch auf mein eigenes Geld dieses Spiel....
und mir is es schnurz ob irgendein 13, 14 oder von mir aus auch 20 jähriger seine Ausbildung verliert auf der straße landet und/oder sonst was..
Es ist sein Leben und er muss dafür sorgen.
Das Gesetz wird nur Proteste bringen.
Das spiel ist ab 12 weil kein Blut spritzt und sonstige Körperteile durch die gegend fliegen.
Ist zwar doof mit kiddies aber was willst machen Inet is halt Global und man sieht net wer bei der person mit der du ingame redesthinterm rechner sitzt.
Da macht man sich nen eigenes Bild von und wenn er 13 jahre alt is und ihr euch trotzdem gut versteht dann is doch toll

Das meine Meinung


----------



## blutherz2001 (9. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



soviel mist in in text habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

a. Der Anteil der Unter 18 Jährigen die wegen WoW nicht draußen spielen ist weniger als der Anteil insgesamt an WoW Spielern.

b. Zensur war noch nei eine Lösung, siehe Counterstrike und CO. dann spielen die Kiddys noch mehr Consolen Spiele, die noch weniger Teamgeist usw. a la wow fördern.

c. Ich leibe meine Heimat Bayern, aber 90% der gewählten Volksverterter hier sinf einfach nur Weltfremd, Internet und Onlinespiele ist etwas "außerirdisches" und somit bedrohliches für die, was wohl auf die gläugibkeit udn Religion basiert. Nirgendswo sonst (evtl. noch Italien) findet man soviel Christen die wirklich "glauben".

Nichts gegen christliche Werte, aber "Glauben" einen Aufzwingen heist Realität zerstören, was ja gerade Blizzard und WoW als "Suchtfaktor vorgeworfen wird.

Würdne die mal hier in Bayern Ihre Kinder mehr realtätsnah erziehen, würde bestimmt weniger sich in Games, Consolen oder Onlinespiele flüchte.

Das ist udn bleib der völlig falsche Ansatz den da einige Politiker mit Altersfreigaben durch ziehen wollen.


Mehr Aufklärung statt mehr Zensur ist nötig damti die Kids weniger Suchtpotential mitbekommen durch Ihre Erziehung...

Aber naja was sag ich da, würde ja bedeuten das die "Alten" den wir usner ach so Herrgott schönes Land verdanken etwas falsch gemacht haben udn plötzlich in der Realität ankommen würden....


----------



## Shadria (9. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist sein leben
> und wenn er es verkommen lassen will lasst es verkommen
> Ich bin 19 jahre spiele auch auf mein eigenes Geld dieses Spiel....
> ...


Da wir in einem Sozialstaat leben, zahlt jeder der z.B. Steuern, Krankenkassenbeiträge, Arbeitlosenversicherung etc. zahlt auch indirekt z.B. für die Behandlung von Suchtkranken, Arbeitslosengeld usw.
Also mal abgesehen vom "sozialen" Aspekt, ist es also auch für dich relevant ob irgendjemand "verkommt" oder nicht.... denn DU musst für ihn mit deinem verdienten Geld zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Januar 2010)

Die meisten kiddys die ich gesehen habe waren im Alter zwischen 18 und 21


----------



## Al_xander (10. Januar 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das dieser Thread vom 5-Okt-09 ist oder ? xD


----------



## Juggernod (10. Januar 2010)

Was die Altersbeschränkung angeht, wäre schon eine Regelung ab 16Jahren ein Erfolg!

Zum Thema Kreditkarte... ich bin 30 Jahre alt und besitze keine Kreditkarte und finde die Forderung ausschliesslich dieses Zahlungsmittel zu erlauben etwas übertrieben... oder bekommst du ne Provision wenn du in Foren den "Vertrieb" förderst?   ;-)

Kurz: Altersbeschränkung JA     Kreditkarte: NEIN       irgendwo muss mal gut sein


----------



## Kaykon (10. Januar 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich in BW leben und selbst es ab 18 noch Spielen könnte. 

Als ich mit 14-15 in den Gameshop mit meinem Daddy ging und mir Half-Live, Counter Strike etc. gekauft hatte hat es auch keinen interessiert und es gibt heutzutage noch mehr Eltern die ihren Kindern eigentlich nicht zuläössige Spiele kaufen. Das was da draufsteht ist eine Empfehlung und hindert keine Geschwister oder Eltern am kauf für ihre Schützlinge.

Also daher is es eh alles wurscht was die da labern, da die die WoW jetzt schon haben nichtmehr weggenommen bekommen und die die es danach haben wollen eh bekommen.


----------



## Monsterwarri (10. Januar 2010)

Es geht doch garnicht um die Brutalität des Spiels, also wird Blizz auch nichts entschärfen... Es geht allein um das Suchtpotential.

Aber wenn es tatsächlich einst eintrifft und die FSK auf 18 angehoben wird, sollte das Spiel weniigstens blutiger werden, so wie es zu Beginn gedacht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möglicherweise kompensiert das den kindlichen Comicstyle.


----------



## DiemoX (10. Januar 2010)

Kaykon schrieb:


> Also daher is es eh alles wurscht was die da labern, da die die WoW jetzt schon haben nichtmehr weggenommen bekommen und die die es danach haben wollen eh bekommen.




Eben. Alterseinschränungen helfen heutzutage ergo wenig. 
Ich denke aber, dass trotzdem einige minderjährige Spieler gezwungenermaßen aufhören müssten, auch wenn das nicht der Regelfall sein würde. Letzendlich ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Darussios (10. Januar 2010)

Ihr wisst schon, dass der Thread ca 3 Monate alt ist und ihr wisst schon, dass er nicht ernstgemeint sein kann?

Keiner, der so etwas ernsthaft unterstützt, spricht dies in einem WoW-Forum, also dem Feindesland, aus.
Das ist so, als ob ich mich auf den Platz des himmlischen Friedens stelle und für Demokratie protestieren würde.


Wer den Thread hier ernst nimmt, muss seinen Sinn für Ironie verbessern, dies ist aber net böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber wenn es tatsächlich einst eintrifft und die FSK auf 18 angehoben wird, sollte das Spiel weniigstens blutiger werden, so wie es zu Beginn gedacht war smile.gif Möglicherweise kompensiert das den kindlichen Comicstyle.



Jahu endlich Menschenköpfe sammeln und an der Trophäenwand aufhängen und aus Draeneischädeln Blut zum Dinner trinken.
Dann will ich auch noch öffentliche, langsame, qualvolle Hinrichtungen vor der Bank von OG. Um die Opfer zu beschaffen, will ich als PvP-Daily 10 Allies, LvL egal, nach OG verschleppen.
Außerdem sollte es als neuen Beruf Sklavenhändler geben.
Achja und mit Addon Nr.5 können Ingis dann Atombomben herstellen und es wird eine Kollisionsabfrage eingeführt, sodass ich endlich Leute überfahren/übertrampeln kann.


----------



## VILOGITY (10. Januar 2010)

.....


----------



## Cyberratchet (10. Januar 2010)

Erstmal muss ich "gestehen" das ich selbst 15 Jahre bin und ich durchaus von mir behaupten kann das ich mein Leben gut im Griff habe,bevor ich den Beitrag weiterführe.
Der Grundgedanke an der ganzen "WoW ab 18"-Geschichte ist ja ganz nett,aber helfen wird es nicht.
Ich bin selbst dafür, dass man Personen die zuviel Zeit in einem MMO,muss ja nicht immer WoW sein, verbringen dabei helfen sollte von ihrer Sucht abzukommen. 
Aber das ist sicherlich nicht mit Alterssperren machbar, wenn man spielen will, kann man es auch. Und wenn der Betroffene nicht einsieht das er zuviel Zeit zugunsten seines echten Lebens in ein Spiel steckt, ist es wohl auch recht sinnlos dagegen etwas zu unternehmen, die Person muss schon selbst auf den Gedanken kommen. In anderen Ländern der Welt gibt es ja schon Kliniken die sich auf die Videospielsucht spezialisiert haben,vielleicht wäre soetwas einmal ein Anfang.

Ach ja und Skyler93, ich will dich ja nicht persönlich angreifen, aber wie gesagt du bist wirklich ein Paradebeispiel.
War in letzter Zeit wieder öfter in buffed-Forum unterwegs und ich lese wirklich nichts konstruktives von dir, immer nur sinnlos aneinaderhängende Buchstaben,von Rechtschreibung, Gramatikaik oder gar Satzbildung scheinst du ja nicht wirklich viel Ahnung zu haben. Und wenn du dann noch damit herumprollst,das du sooooo toll bist wenn du dir mit 16 deine Zukunft totsaufst, hab ich echt fast schon mitleid..aber nur fast.
Und wegen solchen Leuten, müssen wir uns dann andauernd mit neuen Ideen der Politik auseinandersetzen, welche sich gegen "Killerspiele" oder WoW richten.
Aber selbst wenn soetwas in Deutschland kommen würde kann mir das egal sein, lebe ja in Wien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




SireS schrieb:


> Nazi!


Mike Godwin hat wieder einmal Recht bekommen (Godwins Law)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Damokles (10. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ob das Spiel ab 12, 16 oder 18 ist ! Diese KIDDYS wird es immer geben. Wollt ihr das nicht verstehen ? Nicht jedes KIDDY ist unter 18. Ich habe schon so viele Leute in WoW erlebt, die 25+ waren, sich aber wie der letzte Abschaum verhalten !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau! Dinge klauen, und wenn man erwischt wird, es nicht mal für nötig halten, sich zu entschuldigen z.B..


----------



## Hexenfluch (10. Januar 2010)

man könnte es doch eher ab 16 machen  sonst wird es noch vor der 3 erweiterung ab 18 und ich kannn es mir nicht mehr holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (10. Januar 2010)

schon lustig wie sich hier alle aufregen wie schrecklich verkommen die jugend ist und wie schlimm es ist das "ALLE" nurnoch vorm rechner hocken , WoW ab 18 wollen aber gleichzeitig trotz ihres perfekten lebens die zeit haben ein mmo zu spielen und in diesem forum ihren kummer in worte zu fassen

wenn mmo´s so schlimm , ja fast kriminell sind dann löscht doch eure accounts und geht auf die leergefegten spielplätze (wo auch immer die sind) und freut euch das ihr das ihr etwas "sinvolleres" mit eurem leben anfangt als spaß zu haben ........


----------



## The man who felll on earth (10. Januar 2010)

Was wäre euch lieber, wenn jemand am Freitagabend wow zockt oder in ne disco geht und sich zu säuft? Sollns erst mal den Alkoholmissbrauch bei Jugendlichen unter Kontrolle kriegn und dann über solche themen was unternehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sultio (10. Januar 2010)

HAch ja, WoW mal wieder mit höherer Altersbegrenzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Bekommt sowieso jeder Minderjährige das Spiel.
2. Das wollten sie schon ein paar mal machen, aber auch nie durchgezogen.


----------



## Reo_MC (10. Januar 2010)

Wird sowieso nie durchgesetzt. Die Pfeiffe wird allg. sowieso nur noch ignoriert, die Chance dass der ein Gesetz durchkriegt ist gleich null.


----------



## warloc (10. Januar 2010)

das spiel prototype is doch in deutschland verboten oda nich ?

mehrere kumpelz von mir zoggen das die sind so 15-16 jahre alt

wenn es so schlimm ist dass man es nicht einmal besitzen darf warum kommen dann minderjährige an das spiel ?

weil gesetze für spiele sowieso keinen interressiert und der pc darf auch nicht einfach danach untersucht werden wenn der verdacht nicht bestätigt wurde

folglich kommt ein neugebohrenes an spiele 18+ wenn es das nötige geld hat (jeder ist bestechlich keiner gibt es zu >.<)

ps: ickh liepe flamchs vür äusch amsch iksch moch ner dreins däuthe preche wärä preche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer schlimmer schreibt kriegt n kuss von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für denjenigen schonma /kiss


----------



## Saberclaw (10. Januar 2010)

Warum denken solche Leute incl. dem TE immer so eindimensional?

WoW is wohl net das einzige Spiel. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass ein WoW-Spieler unter 18 a) net mehr spielen darf? und b) wenn er nicht mehr WoW spielen darf, net was anderes auf dem Markt zockt?

Zocker finden einen Weg... genauso wie Minderjährige einen Weg finden zu Rauchen.

Das ist totaler Stuss. Aber es ist natürlich einfacher ein Spiel einzuschränken als Seminare für Eltern abzuhalten, damit die wiederrum ihren Kindern den richtigen Umgang mit solchen Spielen vermitteln können.
Denn da liegt der Kern, bei den Eltern! Nicht am Spiel selbst. Eltern haben die Funktion ihren Kinder beizubringen wie der Hase im Leben läuft, was sie nicht tund ürfen und was sie dürfen und wie. Dazu gehört verdammt nochmal auch, dass man überprüft wie lange ein Kind vor dem PC sitzt und auch eine gehörige Portion Durchsetzungsvermögen. Wenn der Bengel net spurt, dann wird der PC eben abgestöpselt und fertig.

Aber nein, ein Medienwirksames Thema wie PC-Spiele wird als Sündenbock hergenommen, damit der Rest der dümmlichen Welt glaubt "Ja jetzt wird alles besser".

Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein....


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das eine Altersbegrenzung von 18 sin macht. Zum einen hat man die Kiddis die auch noch Kiddis sind nicht mehr soviele dabei (Ganz wird man sie nie los) Und die Erwachsenen die sich wie Kiddis benhemen werden auhc ein paar Gänge zurück schalten weil sie dan merh auffallen wärden.

d[-.-]b


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Jeder neue Account für ein MMO sollte automatisch eine maximale Spielzeit pro Woche haben, sagen wir 10 Stunden. Erst wenn die Kopie eines Ausweises mit der Anschrift, gleich wie in den Accountdaten inkl. Formular mit Unterschrift des Accounthalters oder (bei Minderjährigkeit) eines Vormunds (auch hier Ausweis) an den Jugendschutz übermittelt wurde erfolgt das Signal vom Jugendschutz (oder auch nicht) an die accountpflegende Firma für die unbegrenzte Freischaltung.

Das wäre der bürokratische Weg.


----------



## carbonbong (10. Januar 2010)

Was zu laberst is so ein Schwachsinn,

Die, die WoW ab 18 wollen sind Hartz 4 empfänger die unter sich sein wollen.

Ich finde Jugendliche sollten sich keine neue Freizeitbeschäftigung suchen, sondern Erwachsene die so einen sch*** labern sollten sich eher einen Job suchen.

Ihr sagt das die Kiddies von heute kein RL mehr haben? Die haben immer noch Freunde, sozialen Umgang in der Schule und durch Eltern ein geregeltes leben. Aber ihr? Hockt mit 40 den ganzen Tag zuhaus ohne job und lebt auf Staatskosten!


----------



## Lintflas (10. Januar 2010)

Kiddies gibt es leider in jedem Alter. Ich habe schon Leute erlebt, die über 30 sind, und sich trotzdem wie unreife möchtegern Pro-Gamer aufspielen.
Andererseits habe ich auch schon sehr nette 16jährige erlebt, mit denen man sich sehr vernünftig unterhalten kann.

Vielleicht sollte man ja eine Art Führerschein für MMORPGs einführen, wo die ganzen asozialen Mitspieler auf vernünftigen Umgang mit ihren Mitspielern 
eingestimmt werden.

WoW hat nur ein einziges Manko, und das ist das asoziale Verhalten vieler Mitspieler, die nicht begriffen haben das WoW NUR ein Spiel ist.


MfG


----------



## quik'Silver (10. Januar 2010)

carbonbong schrieb:


> Was zu laberst is so ein Schwachsinn,
> 
> Die, die WoW ab 18 wollen sind Hartz 4 empfänger die unter sich sein wollen.
> 
> ...



/Sign!!!

Hier geht es um die, die es mutwillig WOLLEN, dass WoW ab 18 wird...


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

quik schrieb:


> /Sign!!!
> 
> Hier geht es um die, die es mutwillig WOLLEN, dass WoW ab 18 wird...



Tja, wenn das so ist, dann behaupte ich in gleicher Manier, dass alle, die sich dagegen sträuben versagende Schüler/Jugendliche sind, für die Erfolgserlebnisse in einem Spiel mehr bedeuten als im wahren Leben. Zudem haben sie Angst vor dem Entzug, wie ein Alkoholiker dem man kein Bier verabreicht.


----------



## lordtheseiko (10. Januar 2010)

folglich wollen leute wow ab 18 die 18+ sind oder?


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> folglich wollen leute wow ab 18 die 18+ sind oder?



Bei meiner Variante wär wow nicht ab 18, 10 Stunden pro Woche kann jeder ab dem Säuglingsalter spielen. Der Vollzugang unter 18 wäre nur erschwert und dabei stünden Erziehungsberechtigte sowie der Jugendschutz direkt in der Verantwortung, weil beide davon wissen und bestenfalls sogar über das Pensum ihres Schützlings informiert werden.

Zudem würde das nicht nur WoW betreffen sondern jedes kommerzielle MMO.


----------



## KennyKiller (10. Januar 2010)

Diese Diskussion ist wirklich schon uralt! Ich selbst bin erst 14 und besitze mehrere "Killerspiele" ab 16 und 18, also was soll der Mist? Außerdem kann sich ein 20Jähriger genau so dumm aufführen wie manche 12 jährige...
Selbst im TS merkt bei mir niemand dass ich ein "Kiddy" bin, es geht eben einfach nur ums Verhalten.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Doimli schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist wirklich schon uralt! Ich selbst bin erst 14 und besitze mehrere "Killerspiele" ab 16 und 18, also was soll der Mist? Außerdem kann sich ein 20Jähriger genau so dumm aufführen wie manche 12 jährige...



Würde es dich stören, wenn deine Eltern davon informiert werden bzw. dein wöchentliches Spielpensum per Post kommt?

Wenn ja wieso?


----------



## Advokat (10. Januar 2010)

_ZITAT(Volcrom @ 5.10.2009, 15:16) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

__Bis Du den Skill hättest mich flamen zu können musste noch einige Brote essen, aber hier die Quelle der echten Top Nachricht._

*Quelle   <-*../redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.westfaelische-nachrichten.de%2Fjournal%2Fcomputer_und_technik%2Fpcs_und_co.%2F1133873_World_of_Warcraft_unter_Beschuss_Spiel_ermuntert_Jugendliche_zum_Alkoh
olexzess.html(Für Prof. Christian Pfeiffer ist WoW „das gefährlichste Computerspiel, das auf dem Markt ist“. Der Experte für Jugendkriminalität begründet dies gegenüber unserer Zeitung: „Es verharmlost nicht nur Alkohol, sondern verherrlicht auch Gewalt.“
wenn ich das schon höre da muss ich halb weinen halb lachen  .Dieser sogenannte experte wird komischer weise von all seinen Kollegen für den absoluten Spinner gehalten .Naja seis drum.
Zum thema das ist einmal wieder typisch für die regierung handeln des handeln wegens ,soll heißen 
wir machen einfach ma irgenwas packen da nen sinn hinter und können uns feiern.Da sollten sie lieber mal wirklich was für die bildung tun ,das schulsystem iss ja mal der letzte holy crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

naja hf

der Advokat^^



_
ich habe nur die echtheit der meldung in frage gestellt, mehr nicht_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (10. Januar 2010)

Ob WoW ab 18 oder 21. Wer es spielen will, kann es spielen.
Man lässt sich das Spiel von einem Freund kaufen/bestellt es aus dem Internet, in dem man wegen fehlender Identität, jedes Alter annehmen kann.
Die Accountzeit wird einfach bei einem Bankkonto eines Kumpels abgebucht.

Ach und Jugendlichen nachzuwerfen sie hätten keine Hobbys usw ist schierer Blödsinn. WoW kann auch ein Hobby sein. Bildung wird von, sagen wir geistig starken, Menschen verbunden mit WoW auch nicht vernachlässigt. 
Um, die andere Seite auch zu unterstreichen. WoW macht süchtig, dass ist wahr. Ob man nun dran hängen bleibt oder ob man es als "Ab-und An-Hobby" hält, liegt an dem einzelnen und an seiner geistigen Stärke.

Menschen, die überhaupt nicht verstehen wieso ein Jugendlicher WoW spielt und einfach sagt "Geh doch mal raus" o.ä., sollte normalerweise gegen eine wachsende Wand läuft. Wohin denn auch, denkt sich der Jugendliche und wird weiterspielen. Bei -5°C rausgehen und sich mit Freunden treffen?! Wohoo - die Erkältung steht schon in den Startlöchern - und in der nächsten Zeit wird warscheinlich noch mehr WoW gespielt werde, wenn man "dank" Krankheit sowieso nicht raus sollte. 
Kinder haben nichts zu tun und lungern nur auf den Straßen rum. Mutwillige zerstörung, nur aus Langeweile. Schlagzeilen die man des öfteren schon gelesen hat. Doch wohin als Jugendlicher? Einrichtungen, Jugendhäuser usw sind entweder nur von bestimmten Leuten genutzt die andere dort nicht sehen wollen, oder existieren gar nicht. Trotz möchte Vater Staat die Altersfreigabe FsK 18 einführen. Was werden die Jugendlichen nun tun? Sich in der Kälte draußen hinstellen, sich täglich zu einem Freund gesellen o.ä. auf Dauer ist es eine sehr triste Lebensweise. Also wird es die jenigen verbannten wieder zurück an den Bildschirm locken. Und nun denkt mal nach was das Übel ist?
- Blizzard Entertainment, das Geld machen möchte
- Die Willenstärke eines jeden, die es zulässt süchtig zu werden
- Vater Staat (1 Bsp.: Schonmal die Anzahl von Jugendhäusern und Altenheimen verglichen. mmh komisch)

Bayern und ich weiß nicht welches Bundesland es noch war werden sich mit diesem Handeln wohl eher selbst ins Knie schießen. 
Jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung bilden und sich höchstens überzeugen lassen, nicht mitgerissen werden. 

Viel Spaß beim diskutieren

PS: Dieser Beitrag ist an all diejenigen gerichtet, die es selbst genießen WoW zu spielen. All die anderen die noch nicht damit in Kontakt gekommen sind oder kläglich gescheitert sind, sollten das flamen bleiben lassen und mal selbst rausfinden wie das Spiel ist.


----------



## PadoBaelgun (10. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass es vollkommen egal wäre , wenn sie es ab 18 machen würden !
Die eine Hälfte spielt trotzdem noch über Fake-Daten oder Eltern (siehe CS , ich hab des damals auch mit 14 gezockt) und die anderen Hälfte wird sich ein neues MMO suchen ob gratis oder mit monatlicher Gebühr und weiterzocken.....

Des Weiteren gibt es durchaus jüngere Menschen die das Spiel gut, wenn nicht sogar sehr gut spielen können. Gerade so im Bezug auf Reflexe , Lernfähigkeit etc. !

Die Aussage, das WoW doof macht oder ähnliches würde ich auch nicht unterstützen , man muss genauso Lösungen für Probleme finden , mit Gold , auch wenn es nur fiktiv ist , wirtschaften und mit anderen im Team zusammenarbeiten, damit man "gewinnen" kann.

Ich denke das Theme andere Hobbies ist so eine Sache für sich , jedem das seine. Und bei -10°C und 40 meter Schnee hätte ich auch nicht Bock den ganzen Tag draußen zu frieren oder um zum Freund zu kommen 4 Jahre auf nen Bus warten, da dieser mal wieder im Stau steht.

PadoBaelgun


----------



## Terratec (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das so ist, dann behaupte ich in gleicher Manier, dass alle, die sich dagegen sträuben versagende Schüler/Jugendliche sind, für die Erfolgserlebnisse in einem Spiel mehr bedeuten als im wahren Leben. Zudem haben sie Angst vor dem Entzug, wie ein Alkoholiker dem man kein Bier verabreicht.


Schade nur, dass eine Studie belegt hat, dass unter den WoW-Spieler überdurchschnittlich viele Gymnasiasten sind - von Schulversagern in dem Sinne kann also nicht die Rede sein. Da dies also nicht die Motivation darstellt, WoW zu spielen, dürfte sich die Angst vor dem Entzug auch erledigt haben. Es gibt natürlich wie immer Ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Terratec schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass eine Studie belegt hat, dass unter den WoW-Spieler überdurchschnittlich viele Gymnasiasten sind - von Schulversagern in dem Sinne kann also nicht die Rede sein. Da dies also nicht die Motivation darstellt, WoW zu spielen, dürfte sich die Angst vor dem Entzug auch erledigt haben. Es gibt natürlich wie immer Ausnahmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Interessant wäre nicht wie viele Gymnasiasten MMOs spielen sondern wie viele davon abbrechen/repetieren. Ins Gymnasium kann jeder gehen und jeder mit genug Sitzfleisch bekommt am Ende auch ein Abi hinterher geworfen. Abi ist nichts besonderes mehr.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (10. Januar 2010)

Für Prof. Christian Pfeiffer ist WoW „das gefährlichste Computerspiel, das auf dem Markt ist“. Der Experte für Jugendkriminalität begründet dies gegenüber unserer Zeitung: „Es verharmlost nicht nur Alkohol, sondern verherrlicht auch Gewalt.
Mein lachen findet keine reelen Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich wer sich ingame, beispielsweise am Braufest, x, wobei x alle reelen Zahlen außer 0 einschließt, Bier reinkippt, dem ist einfach langweilig und hat ingame nichts zu tun.
Wer das dann nun auch noch seiner Kuh, seinem Gnom, blah im rl gleich tut, den versteh ich nicht. 
Ganz ehrlich ich war auch in der Disco, auf der Kärwa und und und, als ich noch kein WoW gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da besäuft man sich nun mal. Und WoW ist wohl einer der hauptgründe wieso ich an einem Freitag Abend an dem ich, wegen WoW, mal daheim bleib, eben KEINEN Alkohol trinke  xd

Zur Gewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehen wir davon aus wir werden in der Schule von einem Bully gemobbt. So versetzen sie sich mal in diese Situation.
Freitag nach der Schule haben sie, zum wiederholten Mal, ein blaues Auge bekommen.
Das Wochenende verbringen sie in WoW, weil sie sich mit dem Bblauen Auge, sowieso nirgends zeigen wollen.
Sie begeben sich auf epische PvP Schlachten und besiegen Saurfang und die darauf folgenden Bosse in ICC. Sie sind in WoW eine lebende Legende, denn sie fahren Single Target 9k dps und zwar konstant und ein Video beweist, dass sie das sogar blind tun können.
Jetzt ist es Montag morgen und sie kommen in der Schule an. Sie sehen den Schläger, gehen mit großen Schritten und aufrechtem Haupte auf ihn zu. Sie haben einen Zirkel in der Hand doch erinnern sich glücklicherweise, dass ihr Dolch Skill erst auf 150 ist und sie doch lieber unbewaffnet zuhauen werden. Sie stehen hinter ihm im Stealth. BÄM BÄM BÄM CRIT FINISHER. Sie hören ein nu für sie hörbares *Enemy down*, nehmen seine Leiche ins target und */lol-/rofl-/spit-en ihn.
CUT, für den ein oder anderen schöne Vostellung doch einfach RIEßEN Blödsinn.
Man wird ihn in der Schule sehen und das gleiche tun wie immer, sich verstecken o.ä. 

WoW treibt ganz bestimmt niemanden in die Alkoholsucht oder macht aus einem Nerd einen Schläger. Oh nein! XD

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (10. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Dass Bildung und ein ordentlicher Job einen höheren Stellenwert als ein MMO hat sollte wohl klar sein.



Glaubst du ehrliuch? Ganz ehrlich die Spieler würden dann, wenn WoW ab 18 wäre aufhören zu zocken und lernen sich nur noch bilden? Für jeden verdammten Vokabeltest lernen?

Ich bin 10te Klasse Realschule (16 Jahre alt) bin mit zwei Leuten vllt die einzigen WoW Spieler des Jahrgangs und haben bessere Noten als die anderen Gehirnakrobaten. Ich bin jmd der nicht für jeden Test lernt aber ich lerne mehr als andere und es ist bei uns so dass wir einen Klassenkameraden haben, der nie lernt weil er einfach keinen Bock auf gut Deutsch hat. Man kann niemanden zum lernen animieren der keine Lust hat. Das ist halt bei 12-18 Jahre alten Jugendlichen so. Und die Schule macht keinen Spaß weil wir einfach ein sch**** Schulsystem haben. Wir werden gezwungen in die Schule zu gehen (wenns freiwillig wäre würd ich trotzdem hingehen) was bedeutet, Schüler die keine Lust auf Schule haben, die nur Mist machen etc. gehen auch nicht hin. D.h. Weniger Storung im Unterricht weniger Schüler und so weiter und so weiter.


----------



## -Migu- (10. Januar 2010)

WoW soll ein Killerspiel sein? Hmmm...

Wenn ich mich richtig errinnere war sogar PacMan ein Killerspiel, und OMG! der hat seine Gegner sogar gefressen! Skandal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute, lasst das Thema doch mal.. es führt nirgendwo hin, diskutieren kann man ja aber es ist sinnlos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IamNotJesus (10. Januar 2010)

/sign, 4 the donut, mein lieber freund^^
auf was der thread ersteller hinaus will ist wohl kaum machbar.

1. hat es absolut nichts mit dem bildungsstand zu tun hat (ja, jede menge leute spielen WoW, dennoch werden sie deswegen nicht automatisch dumm, gewaltätig oder greifen zu drogen, das übernehmen schon andere leute für sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. ich würde mein Kind WoW wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit erreichen des 12. lebensalters spielen lassen, da ich persönlich weiß was es für ein enormes suchtpotenzial hat, dennoch: ein spiel ist ab 12 jahren freigegeben, somit sollten es auch 12 jährige spielen dürfen, wer sich also über zuviele "kiddys" in wow aufregt, sollte mal überdenken, das er ein spiel FÜR kinder spielt (und erwachsene)

3. ist das spiel wirklich "gewalt-verherlichend", ja eindeutig! genauso wie in super mario weiß gott was und dem ganzen andere zeug, das es für mittlerweile 6 jährige kinder gibt, werden leute verdrescht. und das ist auch gut so. wie  4 the donuts erwähnte, wird aus einem nerd/ normales kind kein schläger oder andersrum, jedoch kann man damit besser umgehen, wenn man ein ventil hat (wie z.b. WoW oder andere spiele etc.)

ist auf jeden fall schwachsinn was unser lieber prof. dr. zu sagen hat, er hat wahrscheinlich kein einziges mal wow gespielt geschweige denn zugeschaut, aber solang man was zum meckern hat wörüber auch evtl. in zeitungen berichtet wird ist ja alles gut 

so long,
hauter rein leutz, und wow ab 18 ist behindert/sinnlos/einfach nur total bescheuert und es wird nichts bringen^^


----------



## Braamséry (10. Januar 2010)

Die Altersbegrenzung wird sich NIEMALS ändern, weil PC-Spiele nicht nach Suchtpotentail o.ä. bewertet werden, sondern nach bestimmten Kriterien wie z.B. die Darstellung von Gewalt. Ist diese realtistisch usw.

Dabei wird NICHT berücksichtigt ob eine Altersgruppe ein Spiel aufgrund der Komplexität nicht spielen kann oder seine Freizeit dadurch eingeschränkt wird.

Es geht im Grund genommen nur um die Darstellung von Gewalt. Oder gefährlichen Szene, welche die Leut ebeeinflussen können, wie z.B. Autorenn-Spiele, welche den Fahrstil, weil es ja im Spiel so toll is, verändern können.

Und da WoW nicht in eine Gewalttätige Schublade geschmissen werden kann wird sich das mit den 12 Jahren warscheinlich nie ändern.

Und mal nebenbei bemerkt:

Wir haben nach Australien das härteste Prüfungssystem auf der ganze Welt. (China übertreibt nur bei der Zensierung, nicht bei der Veröffentlichung)

Und solche möchtegern Psychologen, die einfach ein Haufen Kohle verdienen wollen, werden daran nichts ändern. Die testen weder die Spiele noch haben sie eine Ahnung von den Spielen. Denen geht es nur ums Geld. 
Deshalb lasst die Psychologen ma labern und macht euch eure Gedanken. Und wer hier ab 18 fordert sollte mal lieber nicht so egoistisch sein. Es gibt in jedem alter Idioten. Man kann die Idioten nur bei Blizzard melden und melden für etwas was sie getan haben. Wenn Blizzard was macht is gut, wenn net, Pech gehabt. 
Aber ändern wird Blizzard bestimmt nichts, weil die u18 Spieler auch eine sehr sehr große Einnahmequelle sind.

Und wer sein RL dann net in der Bahn halten kann, wenn er u18 is, hat Eltern, denen es egal ist was ihr Kind macht oder was aus ihm wird. Man kann nämlich einfache Sachen machen (lassen) damit es mit WoW schlagartig vorbei ist.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (10. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was der Krempel soll. xD WoW ab 18 oooooh, das pöse pöse Spiel treibt Jugendliche in die Gewaltszene und den Alkoholismus!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir werden alle sterben, die Jugend verlottert, die Sportplätze sind leer gefegt, keiner traut sich auf die Straße, weil die WoW-Schläger-Nerds unterwegs sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm ja, ich glaubs auch.^^ 
Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und gegen WoW ab 18, nicht weil ich dann keine Freizeitbeschäftigung mehr hab und Selbstmord begehen muss, sondern weil ich diese elenden Verallgemeinerungen hasse. Ich spiele WoW weil es mir einfach Spaß macht und ich (auch als Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sehr gerne die ein oder andere Stunde am Pc daddel und Pixel verhau.^^ Und für mich sind fast alle die hier nach einem WoW ab 18 schreien Hobbypsychologen wie unser Herr Pfeiffer und möchtegernpros die ihre 18Stunden am Tag in Ruhe wegzocken möchten. Für mich unverständlich.
In die Diskussion ab wann man ein Kiddy ist möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht erst einsteigen. Darum nur so viel: Selbst mit einem WoW ab 18 seid ihr lieben ÜberimbaroXXor immer noch nicht kiddyfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass es dann noch schlimmer wird, da wir "jüngere" ja dann doch meistens eher ruhig sind (meine Erfahrung mit Gleichaltrigen jedenfalls) und wenn wir dann weg sind, ist wohl eher komprimiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das würde ein Spaß werden, wenn sich die ImbaDämätschKanonen mit den normalo Ü30 Zocker im Raid versammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ey l0l, drölfmillion DPS PEW PEW!!eineinself" "Eeehm wie bitte?" "Rofln nur 3k dps. N00b!!! "*verwirrt auf Monitor starr*"
Jedenfalls der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: WoW ab 18 ist Schwachfug und würde sowieso mal nix bringen.
Also, ich geh dann jetzt mal ein paar Kinder auf dem Spielplatz mit meinen leergesoffen Bierlfaschen bewerfen. Man sieht sich! *Ironie off*

Euer Törtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (10. Januar 2010)

Ist das jetzt ein Scherz? Du glaubst wirklich, dass man bald wieder mehr Kinder auf den Straßen sehen wird, wenn WoW ab 18 werden sollte? Hm... ich glaub dir nicht dass du das jetzt ernst meinst o.0 

Abgesehen davon, dass das völlig unlogisch ist was du da erzählst, dass man seitdem WoW raus ist weniger Jugendliche auf der Straße sieht ist völliger Bullshit o.0 . von 80000000 Leuten in Deutschland spielen eventuell 500000 WoW, davon hab ich keine Ahnung wieviele Minderjährige es sind, und davon wiederum hab ich auch  keine Ahnung wieviele Süchtige es davon wieder gibt.  Setzen wir vorraus, dass wirklich jeder die Altersbeschränkung beachtet und einhält, würde man auch keinen Unterschied erkennen auf Deutschlands Straßen.
Realität ist aber, dass kein Mensch  das     Unter-18-Verbot    einhalten wird.

Ich glaube grad immernoch nich, dass du das ernst meinst, klär mich auf. Wenn doch, bist du wohl der naivste Mensch der mir bisher begegnet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanda (10. Januar 2010)

Bringt nichts. Wird eh jeder weiterhin spielen. Ausserdem sollte jeder Mensch das machen was Ihn spassmacht.

Rausgehen muss für Kinder nicht unbedingt was gutes sein. Die ganzen Kids die sich draussen rumtreiben, enden auch meinst im Drogensumpf.

Und am "Zocken" ist nichts unnormal. Es ist nunmal die Ära der Zocker gekommen und der Games bzw. der Computer. Und solange man seinen Beschätigungen nachgeht wie z.B Arbeit, Familie und Kinder kann man sich auch mal einen Zockerabend gönnen Statt mit dem Kumpels sich in der Kneipe vollzusaufen.

MfG


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Realität ist aber, dass kein Mensch  das     Unter-18-Verbot    einhalten wird.



Richtig! Hier hilft nur Bürokratie oder Zwangsbeglückung um den Missbrauch zumindest zu erschweren.

Die Ära der Zocker bringt übrigens auch die Ära der Allergien mit sich. Ein junger Mensch der draußen keinen Dreck frisst hat für immer ein schwächeres Immunsystem oder zumindest ist die Chance dafür höher.


----------



## Mayestic (10. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Lieber TE,

ich bin auch in soeiner tollen Zeit groß geworden aber ich befürchte du träumst dir da was zurecht. Auch wenn, sagen wir 1000000 deutsche Spieler unter 18 theoretisch nicht mehr WoW spielen würden meinste wirklich die rennen dann alle in Sport- und Freizeitclubs und machen was "sinnvolles" aus ihrer Freizeit ? 
Pustekuchen.
Dann hängen se halt auf der Straße ab, besaufen sich, treiben ein wenig Vandalismus und das schlimmste von allem wird sein das wenn sie mal wieder Amok laufen und Leute umnieten plötzlich das böse Internet nicht mehr die Grundlage dafür sein kann weil sie ja alle nicht mehr spielen dürfen. 
Evtl sieht dann mal jemand ein das das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft liegt, in unseren Familien, in unserer Art sozial miteinander umzugehn. Leider ist die Kurierung dieserr Probleme unbezahlbar für den deutschen Staat und dessen leere Kassen also werden sie ne neue Ausrede finden müssen. 
Von daher. Wayne. 
Und an manch anderen hier der denkt das " kiddies " U18 sind der hat sich auch geirrt. Da laufen ne Menge fehlgeleitete sozial verarmte Ü18er in den virtuellen Welten rum und es wird sich rein garnix ändern. 
Am besten verbietet man alle Onlinespiele und beschränkt Internet auf reinen Informationsaustausch wie dieses Forum.
Aber hey, nein geht ja nicht wir haben ja Gesetze die das nicht zulassen. 

MfG


----------



## KennyKiller (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Würde es dich stören, wenn deine Eltern davon informiert werden bzw. dein wöchentliches Spielpensum per Post kommt?
> 
> Wenn ja wieso?


Sie sehn es ja sowieso wie lange ich spiel, was soll ich in meinem Zimmer sonst machen außer spielen, fernsehen und schlafen. Stören würde es mich also nicht. Außerdem ist es bei mir nicht nur so dass ich nur spiele, ich programmiere auch, betreibe ab und an Websites, chatte etc.


----------



## Arthesan (10. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, eine Altersfreigabe für WoW ist das hirnrissigste was unsere Bundesregierung tun kann. Neben G8. Und Afghanistaneinsatz. Und... Ich sags immer wieder, Demokratie funktioniert nicht. Mist, dafür komm ich jetzt in den Knast. Fuck

Naja, wenn die Herren Westerwelle und Freunde mal wieder nichts zu tun haben sollen sie doch. Jedenfalls können wir uns dann auf einen rapiden Abfall des Spielerkreises 4-18 erfreuen. dann ist vielleicht mal wieder Ruhe im Handelschat und mann kann mit Freuden 3 Stunden länger suchen, bis der 10er Raid voll wird. Tja, das wars dann an sinnlosen Kommentaren meinerseits ;-)


----------



## Toxic^2 (10. Januar 2010)

also ich bin 15 und diese politiker wollen bloß alles kontrollieren und suchen doch nur nach guten gründen wie zB mit den amokläufen um was loszuwerden was grad nich in nen "perfekten" staat passt. das mit ab18 geht auch niemals denn da würde blizzard was weiß ich wie viel verluste machen und auch mit dem fernsehen ich mein nach mitternacht andauernd die scheiße und auch viele andre sendung wie Britt oder was weiß ich sollen doch nur verdummen damit alle verdummen, den dumme menschen lassen soch besser kontrollieren! Die sagen man flegt keine kontakte in online games aber schon in ner gilde oder clan zu sein bringt neue kontakte, denn man unterhällt sich eben durch chatten oder im ts,durch steam oder xfire. Das is das problem: man hört denen nich zu das sowas spielen oder sich auch irgendwie damit beschaffen. wie schon in vielen einträgen davor sollen die sich lieber um schärfere kontrollen wgen alkohol, drogen usw. kümmern denn da schädigt man seinen körper nämlich richtig. Man hört einfach keinen jungen menschen mehr zu!!

Dieser staat is längst nichmehr das was er mal war oder werden soll

ich hofe nur das wird besser...

das sich ma alle besinnen...


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Arthesan schrieb:


> Ich sags immer wieder, Demokratie funktioniert nicht. Mist, dafür komm ich jetzt in den Knast. Fuck



Wenn es um Effizienz geht ist eine Diktatur die beste Regierungsform. Siehe Ameisenhaufen. Wir Menschen haben viel von der Natur gelernt aber leider übertreiben wir es, wodurch Effizienz gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

Arthesan schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine Altersfreigabe für WoW ist das hirnrissigste was unsere Bundesregierung tun kann. Neben G8. Und Afghanistaneinsatz. Und... Ich sags immer wieder, Demokratie funktioniert nicht. Mist, dafür komm ich jetzt in den Knast. Fuck
> 
> Naja, wenn die Herren Westerwelle und Freunde mal wieder nichts zu tun haben sollen sie doch. Jedenfalls können wir uns dann auf einen rapiden Abfall des Spielerkreises 4-18 erfreuen. dann ist vielleicht mal wieder Ruhe im Handelschat und mann kann mit Freuden 3 Stunden länger suchen, bis der 10er Raid voll wird. Tja, das wars dann an sinnlosen Kommentaren meinerseits ;-)



Wow hat ne Altersfreigabe.

Ansonsten unterstreiche ich den letzten Satz.


----------



## KennyKiller (10. Januar 2010)

was ich noch zum "geistigen Alter" sagen wollte, neulich gingen mein Vater und ich in nen Handyladen und wollten nen neuen Vertrag abschließen, der Verkäufer meinte es wäre besser wenn ich den Vertrag abschließen würde, mein Vater hat dann gemeint ob man jetzt auch schon mit 14 Vertäge abschließen kann, der Verkäufer hat gedacht mein Vater will ihn verarschen und dachte die ganze Zeit ich bin mindenstens 18.


----------



## Braamséry (10. Januar 2010)

Arthesan schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine Altersfreigabe für WoW ist das hirnrissigste was unsere Bundesregierung tun kann. Neben G8. Und Afghanistaneinsatz. Und... Ich sags immer wieder, Demokratie funktioniert nicht.



Ganz widersprechen kann man da net.

Aber Demokratie funktioniert schon, WENN man Politiker hat, die von ihrem Thema was verstehen.

Ich weiß net mehr wer es war, aber bei uns geht es, dass ein Politker z.B. erst Verteidigungsminister war und dann Wirtschaftsminister wird. 

Der hat zwar meistens von beidem keinen Plan, aber außer die Bevölkerung scheint das ja niemand zu interressieren. Und solang wir, wie 4/5 Spitzenparteien (welche sag ich vorsätzlich net) welche haben, die willkürliche Versprechungen machen und labern ohne Ende, kommen immer solche Threads, bedingt durch Politiker die das gleiche fordern. Also kann man solche Sachen in einer Demokratie schon gar net durchsetzen. Dafür bräucht man jmd, der einfach sagen kann: SO IST ES UND SO WIRDS GEMACHT.

Aber vorher wird das nichts mit ner Änderung der Alterskennzeichnung (gegen die ich auch bin^^)


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wenn es um Effizienz geht ist eine Diktatur die beste Regierungsform. Siehe Ameisenhaufen. Wir Menschen haben viel von der Natur gelernt aber leider übertreiben wir es, wodurch Effizienz gefährlich werden kann.




Bitte "Effizienz" definieren, ansonsten ist das eher - inhaltsleer.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Bitte "Effizienz" definieren, ansonsten ist das eher - inhaltsleer.



In der Politik: Schnelle Entscheidungen und Umsetzung. In einer Demokratie wird durch die Gewaltentrennung viel geredet aber man bewegt sich meistens nicht vom Fleck.


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ganz widersprechen kann man da net.
> 
> Aber Demokratie funktioniert schon, WENN man Politiker hat, die von ihrem Thema was verstehen.
> (...)



Wenn man die nicht hat, hat man in einer Demokratie echt zwei WUNDERVOLLE Möglichkeiten.

1) nicht die Unfähigen wählen, sondern jemand Fähigen.
2) wenn es den nicht gibt, dann selbst ein Volksvertreter werden - für die Bereiche, in denen man fähig ist.

Ich hatte das Vergnügen eine Diktatur zu "geniessen" und dieses (nicht auf dich speziell bezogen) "Ach, alles Lügner, alle unfähig, alle Scheisse" ist so widerwärtig, dass ich manchem Wünsche, mal so ein Jahr ebenfalls in einen solchen Genuss zu kommen. Gewimmer weil zB ein Verteidigungsminister ins Wirtschaftsressort wechselt verliert etwas an Relevanz, wenn Verwandte wegen einer Meinungsäußerung vom Wohnzimmer ins Gefängnis wechseln.


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> In der Politik: Schnelle Entscheidungen und Umsetzung. In einer Demokratie wird durch die Gewaltentrennung viel geredet aber man bewegt sich meistens nicht vom Fleck.



Was Du beschreibst ist eine Oligarchie (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligarchie). Diese ist per se instabil, es sei denn du machst sie nicht mit Menschen. Mensch, und ich dachte du meinst was Realistisches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Marv_ (10. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.
> 
> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit für Sport, gemeinsame Unternehmungen und die Jugendzentren werden sicherlich auf regen Zuspruch stossen.
> 
> Für einen solchen Entschluss ist es doch wirklich höchste Zeit  !




HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAH! Selten so gelacht! ´Tschuldigung aber echt! In welcher Welt lebst du ?




Volcrom schrieb:


> Seit WoW ist die Zahl Kinder und Jugendlicher die man nachmittags auch mal "in freier Wildbahn" zu Gesicht bekam wirklich rapide gesunken was Ich wirklich sehr schade finde.




Die Zahl ist gesunken? Und das liegt natürlich nur an WoW und auch ausschließlich nur an WoW, oder? 

WoW trägt die Schuld, dass Kinder nicht mehr an die frische Luft gehen ? Neee gibt auch nicht andere Spielekonsolen oder das Fernsehen.... Neeeee kann nur WoW sein.


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Bringt nichts. Wird eh jeder weiterhin spielen. Ausserdem sollte jeder Mensch das machen was Ihn spassmacht.




Das, nebenbei, nennt man Anarchie.


----------



## No_ones (10. Januar 2010)

neuer thread mit altem thema oder altes thema mit neuen antworten??


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Wenn es um Effizienz geht ist eine Diktatur die beste Regierungsform. Siehe Ameisenhaufen. Wir Menschen haben viel von der Natur gelernt aber leider übertreiben wir es, wodurch Effizienz gefährlich werden kann.




Von welcher Seite hast du den Satz denn abgetippt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der-Stürmer-Online?


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Von welcher Seite hast du den Satz denn abgetippt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da zuerst statt Diktatur "Regime" stand, vermute ich - aus dem Gedächtnis. Ich meine einen ähnlichen Satz in der Verfilmung von "Die Welle" gehört zu haben.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Was Du beschreibst ist eine Oligarchie (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligarchie). Diese ist per se instabil, es sei denn du machst sie nicht mit Menschen. Mensch, und ich dachte du meinst was Realistisches.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oligarchie ist meinem Verständnis nach die Herrschaft Weniger die eine große Macht auch abseits der Politik besitzen. Ölbarone beispielsweise.

Ich rede hier nicht von einem Parteisystem oder Leuten, die nur regieren weil sie in den Medien sind sondern von gewachsenen Staatsmännern an der Macht, die sich noch mit ihrem Land und ihren Leuten identifizieren. Kann natürlich auch in die Hose gehen, wie wir wissen.


----------



## Illenor (10. Januar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt: 

vllt 30% aller 6'er Schüler spielen WoW
100% aller 6'er Schüler essen Brot

VERBIETET BROT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hordhaza (10. Januar 2010)

Illenor schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt:
> 
> vllt 30% aller 6'er Schüler spielen WoW
> 100% aller 6'er Schüler essen Brot
> ...




Ich sage nur..... SOCKEN!


----------



## Eden Aurorae (10. Januar 2010)

Leute es ist doch nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn es bei manchen irgentwelche nebenwirkungen hat, dann liegt das an den Leuten selbst die es spielen und davon ,,durchdrehn" (seis nun der Amoklauf oder die Suchtgefahr) und nicht an dem Spiel... Leute die Amoklaufen sind geistig krank und haben soziale Probleme... ob die in ihrer Freizeit nun WoW oder Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht spielen ist piep egal...

...wer meint sich in seiner Freizeit nun lieber mit komplexen Reaktion von elektrischen Stromstöße, die von unserm Gehirn als eine virtuelle Welt interpretiert werden, anstatt Brettspiele zu spielen, der solle doch bitte in Ruhe gelassen werden.... Freiheit ist immer noch ein GRundrecht und jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, was er nun seinem Körper antut.... Menschen die versuchen anderen etwas zu verbieten wollen doch nur Macht, als Ausgleich zu ihren wirklichen Problemen, sie wollen einfach nur andere rumkomandieren und ,,schlauer sein, als sie", indem sie kleinen Kindern den Spaß rauben... das ist wie, wenn ich aufem Spielplatz gehe und den Kindern immer wieder ihre Sandburg zerstöre... Yeahr bin ich mächtig ich leg mich mit Schwächeren an.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (10. Januar 2010)

Also ohne jetzt alle 55 Seiten durchgelesen zu haben.
Bin 14, fast 15. Das einzige worüber sich manche Leute bei mir beschweren sind meine DPS, sonst nichts. Ich bin zwar net so gut in der Schule, bin aber massiv am aufholen was ich (vor WoW) verpennt habe. Meine Eltern achten auf meine Spielzeit, und das ist Abends in der Woche 1-1,5 Stunden und am Wochnende was länger, und auch nur dann wenn mein Vater mich Vokabeln abgehört hat. Ich habe zwar nicht soviele Sozialkontakte, war aber schon immer ein Einzelgänger, aber die, die ich habe Pflege ich. Wow ist nur ein Spiel, ein Spiel wie jedes andere. Und ich wette die hälfte der Leute die sagt Wow ab 18 agrumentiert mit der Sucht und glaubt ihn Wirklichkeit nur das Kinder (Jugendliche) sich nicht benehmen können.


----------



## Toxic^2 (10. Januar 2010)

wir sind im 21jh und das is nunma die zeit wo man sowas macht, aber ehrlich ma wir sind nichtmehr in der DDR und wenn die es so wollen kann ich gern aufhören mir jeden tag nen kasten bier mit 5g speed reinziehen und ne schachtel zigaretten rauchen und dann unter ner brücke pennen! die sollen strengere kontrollen mit alk und zigaretten machen als sich um ein SPIEL zu kümmern denn das was draußen in der wirklichkeit passiert, passiert nur wenigen in dieser "viertuellen" welt


----------



## Chínín (10. Januar 2010)

Deutscher Staat = TOP!

Alkohol muss verboten werden! SUCHTPOTENZIAL!

Warum wirds nicht gemacht? damit verdient man doch so schön viel Geld =)

Glückspiele müssen verbotenw erden! SUCHTPOTENZIAL!

Warum wirds nicht gemacht? damit verdient man doch so schön viel Geld =)

Zigaretten mü....ach, ihr kennt das Spiel....

WoW muss verboten werden! SUCHTPOTENZIAL!

Warum wirds (vielleicht) gemacht? na irgendwas muss ja verboten werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxic^2 (10. Januar 2010)

da geb ich dir sowas von recht!!!!!!


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Manche verwechseln hier den Konsum in Maßen mit Missbrauch. Der Missbrauch ist das was man eigentlich nicht will.


----------



## B3N€ (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe kein Problem damit ob die Altersfreigabe jetzt von 12 auf 18 erhöt wird. Aber wie machen sie es dann das man einfach WoW von der hp downloaded das kann doch auch jetzt jeder der unter 12 ist. Dann werden es falls Blizzad da nicht auf irgendeine Idee kommt es immernoch Leute unter 18 downloaden. Und falls man das gedownloaded hat braucht man ja nurnoch einen cd key und den kann man sich einfach aus dem Internet holen "Ebay". Und sich einen Account zu machen auf Ebay und sich das zu bestellen kann auch jeder auch wenn er unter 18 ist. Und naja das mit den Kreditkarten wäre natürlich ein Hinderniss was aber auch überwunden werden würde man fragt einfach in seiner gilde nach ob jemand eine hat falls ja man überweißt ihn einfach das Geld und er kauft die Playtime und fertig.
Naja und das Thema das man z.B Fußball und WoW nicht vergleichen kann stimmt schon. Du bist halt draußen es ist kla gesünder aber solange man nicht am pc sitzt mit cola und sich nur von Pizza und Chips ernährt sondern Wasser und was ordentliches isst ist es nur halb so schlimm. Naja in 10 - 20 Jahren werden noch weniger Leute draußen sein dank Klimawandel. Und wär ist daran hauptsächlich Schuld unsere ach so tollen Poltiker. Man sollte sich erstma darum kümmern. Anstatt um so viele unwichtige Dinge. Was soll es den bringen alle Kids von den Pc´s wegzukriegen wenn es sowieso nichts mehr bringt ,weil man draußen nicht mehr länger als 2 stunden bleiben kann. Länder wie Australien sind jetzt schon davon betroffen. Der Klimagipfel in Kopenhagen hat ja auch so viel gebracht nur ,weil die Politiker nichts sagen wollen da sie sonst unbeliebt werden würden und sie Angst um Ihre Karriere hätten. Aber ich denke eher das das Gegenteil der Fall seien würde wenn sich mal endlich ein Poltiker trauen würde was richtig zu sagen und nicht immer um den heißen Brei herumredet.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde genießt WoW halt in der Gesellschaft einen schlechten Ruf. Macht Süchtig etc........ , das nur weil irgendwelche sogennanten "Experten" meinen sie wüssten alles und wären ach so klug und wüssten wie WoW funktioniert. Aber sie haben keinen Ahnung davon das sie es nie selbst gespielt haben.
Naja wie sie auch immer entscheiden das Spiel werden immer noch leute spielen die unter 18 sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also selbst wenn WoW FSK 18 wird... bleiben allle Kiddies ingame erhalten. Da sie den alten AGB´s zugestimmt haben und diese dann Vertragsinhalt sind. Damit wird WoW nur für die Neukäufer ab 18jahren sein. Und ich denke nicht das WoW das Geld von allen Spielern durch die Lappen gehen lassen will die unter 18 sind, daher wird dann auch keine aktive AGB-Vertragsänderung kommen.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Manche verwechseln hier den Konsum in Maßen mit Missbrauch. Der Missbrauch ist das was man eigentlich nicht will.



jup wer von irgendetwas wegen unsachgemäßem Gebrauch Schaden nimmt, der ist selbst Schuld, aber daran ist kein Produkt selbst Schuld...


----------



## Braamséry (10. Januar 2010)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Wenn man die nicht hat, hat man in einer Demokratie echt zwei WUNDERVOLLE Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1) nicht die Unfähigen wählen, sondern jemand Fähigen.
> 2) wenn es den nicht gibt, dann selbst ein Volksvertreter werden - für die Bereiche, in denen man fähig ist.
> ...



Es sind ja auch net alle Lügner oder unfähig. Aber wenn man es genau betrachtet sind es zu viele. Eigentlich müssten 98% der Politiker Ahnung von dem haben was sie machen. 

Das ist leider nicht gegeben bei uns. 

Und ich kenne die Hauptpunkte der Parteien, haben wir in Politik kleinlich besprochen, und weiß auch welche davon nicht ansatzweise umsetzbar wären. Und wenn die Parteien so viel Müll labern, sind meistens die Anhänger der Parteien nicht anderer Meinung und labern das Gleiche wodurch sie nicht wirklich fähiger werden.

Selbst Politiker werden würde sich nur rentieren wenn man Lust hat, die ich net besitze, oder aber man auf das Geld scharf is, weil die Gehälter bei Spitzenpolitikern ja doch sehr sehr hoch sind.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und ich kenne die Hauptpunkte der Parteien, haben wir in Politik kleinlich besprochen, und weiß auch welche davon nicht ansatzweise umsetzbar wären. Und wenn die Parteien so viel Müll labern, sind meistens die Anhänger der Parteien nicht anderer Meinung und labern das Gleiche wodurch sie nicht wirklich fähiger werden.



In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie mit Parteiensystem wird das immer so sein, weil sich die Politiker (die meisten) nicht dem Volk sondern der Partei verpflichtet fühlen. Da wird dann für gute Presse schonmal gelogen. Wer damit nicht klar kommt schafft es innerhalb der Partei nicht nach oben.

Die Schweiz ist am nächsten an dem dran was ich mir unter einer Demokratie vorstelle. In der EU hat man sich ja einen Schritt von der Demokratie wegbewegt, meistens ohne Legitimation des Volkes, was eh schon bezeichnend ist.


----------



## Enyalios (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie mit Parteiensystem wird das immer so sein, weil sich die Politiker (die meisten) nicht dem Volk sondern der Partei verpflichtet fühlen. Da wird dann für gute Presse schonmal gelogen. Wer damit nicht klar kommt schafft es innerhalb der Partei nicht nach oben.
> 
> Die Schweiz ist am nächsten an dem dran was ich mir unter einer Demokratie vorstelle. In der EU hat man sich ja einen Schritt von der Demokratie wegbewegt, meistens ohne Legitimation des Volkes, was eh schon bezeichnend ist.



100% agreed


----------



## kromagus (10. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Endlich !!! 2jahre umsonst wow bezahlt -.- sone abstimmungen gehören in die tonne gestopft und verbrannt !!
Ne jetzt echt einmal das ist vollkommen unfair für die kinder in diesen bundesländern....und wie wollen die kontrollieren, dass die kinder nicht ihre eltern als besitzer angegeben haben ?


----------



## kromagus (10. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Tja, wenn das so ist, dann behaupte ich in gleicher Manier, dass alle, die sich dagegen sträuben versagende Schüler/Jugendliche sind, für die Erfolgserlebnisse in einem Spiel mehr bedeuten als im wahren Leben. Zudem haben sie Angst vor dem Entzug, wie ein Alkoholiker dem man kein Bier verabreicht.



LOl xD sinnlos mit antworten umsich werfen ftw

Nein nicht alle versager in der schule spielen wow ich zb versag nur in musik und latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in den anderen fächern dreien und 2en
und ich bin erst 15


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

kromagus schrieb:


> LOl xD sinnlos mit antworten umsich werfen ftw
> 
> Nein nicht alle versager in der schule spielen wow ich zb versag nur in musik und latein
> 
> ...



Du vergisst nur, dass diese sinnlose Antwort darauf gegeben wurde: 



carbonbong schrieb:


> Was zu laberst is so ein Schwachsinn,
> 
> Die, die WoW ab 18 wollen sind Hartz 4 empfänger die unter sich sein wollen.
> 
> ...



Nicht alle Schüler die WoW spielen sind Versager aber alle die WoW 18+ wollen sind HartzIV Empfänger. Konntest mir folgen?


----------



## Gott92 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube gut 80% der Leute die sätze von sich geben wie "ey ja endlich keine kiddy mehr wooooohooo" sind zwischen 15 und 20 Jahren alt. Fazit: STFU, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zudem ... ich bin jetzt 17 .. selbst WENN diese Regelung kommen sollte .. wiesehr trifft das die Leute denn wirklich .. also mein WoW läuft über meine Mutter, und bei dem Rest der <18 jährigen?

MfG


----------



## xerkxes (10. Januar 2010)

Gott92 schrieb:


> Ich glaube gut 80% der Leute die sätze von sich geben wie "ey ja endlich keine kiddy mehr wooooohooo" sind zwischen 15 und 20 Jahren alt. Fazit: STFU, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn die Eltern nichts dagegen haben ists ja in Ordnung. Aber wie viele Eltern wissen, dass der Account über sie läuft? Sollte man sie vielleicht mal anschreiben und darüber informieren? Ich meine, ich könnte den Account ja auch auf die Adresse vom Kreml laufen lassen...

Vielleicht wissen die Eltern nichtmal womit sich der Schützling da beschäftigt und worum es dabei geht.


----------



## Don_ftw (10. Januar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?



eindeutig saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht doch spass xD


----------



## Chillers (10. Januar 2010)

Chínín schrieb:


> Deutscher Staat = TOP!
> 
> Alkohol muss verboten werden! SUCHTPOTENZIAL!
> 
> ...



In höheren Positionen zu sein und versuchen Gelder zu unterschlagen/Firmen und Existenzen zu ruinieren/mit dem Geld anderer zu spielen/Millionen abzukassieren -> Suchtpotential!
Middelhoff,Benotat (EON), Zumwinkel..usw.

Aber die treffe ich ja beim Dinner oder in Kitzbühel. -> kein Verbot!

Vergesst nicht- mit diesen Alterseinschätzungen, Bewertungen,Untersuchungen verdienen ganze Garden von Psychologen, Sozialarbeitern, Statistikern, Institutionsleitern ihr tägliches Nischenbrot - und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## Adnuf (10. Januar 2010)

1. I bin 16.
2. Ich hab durch WoW meine Freundin kennengelernt!
3. Meine Freunde spielen WoW
4. Ich geh arbeiten !
4. Ein Gildentreffen ist echt Hammer ! ( Im RL)

Ok in der Schule ises it ganz so Prickelnd, allerdings liegt das an meiner eigenen Faulheit.

Ps: Ich zahl dafür auch selber, nix mit Mami zahl ma !


----------



## CoolGeneral (10. Januar 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen.“
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



Es gibt genug Studien das Kinder sich nicht den ganzen Tag nur mit Computerspielen bzw. Onlinegaming beschäftigen. Und wenn es Kinder gibt die zu lange zocken liegt das nicht an World of Warcraft, den Herstellern und co. sondern an den Eltern die sich einfach nicht um die Kinder kümmern. Ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen kann jeder egal welchen IQ er besitzt aber Verantwortung und Pflichtbewusstsein für das Kind zutage legen kann kaum jemand (Ein Sprichwort was mir hier gefällt ist: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!)... da werden Kinder lieber schnell vor den Fernseher geschoben oder Ihren einen PC/Konsole gekauft damit sie ja die Eltern in Ruhe lassen - da sie ja total überfordert sind....... sich aber vor dem Sex mal gründlich überlegen die Pille zu schlucken oder nen Gummi zu benutzen bevor man schwanger wird kann scheinbar auch kaum noch jemand.... aber die menschlichen Triebe sind leider stärker und die Allergischen Reaktionen auf Gummi scheinen die Mehrheit der Menschheit befallen zu haben. ;-)

Bevor ich abschweife... mir ist es egal ob Kinder Wow spielen dürfen oder nicht. Wenn Kinder zu lange spielen liegt es an den Eltern die Ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzen und sich um ihre Verantwortung drücken.... gleiches gilt bei Amokläufern... komischerweise wissen die meisten Eltern nicht was ihre Kinder treiben und wenn mal die Polizei ins Hause schneit weil in Ihrem Kinderzimmer ein Drogenlabor, eine Waffenkammer oder gar ein illegales Verkaufsbüro diverser Filme, MP3s und Co. befindet haben die Eltern wie immer keine Ahnung gehabt... komischerweise...

Wenn man Wow für Kinder verbietet wird es zum einen nur noch attraktiver und verlockender weils verboten ist! Außerdem sieht man immer wieder Kinder und Jugendliche die verbotene Spiele zuhause haben bzw. spielen. Warum? Weil zum einen die Verkäufer nicht darauf achten wen sie Ihre Spiele verkaufen und wieder mal die Eltern Ihre Aufsichtspflicht vernachlässigen und nicht mal prüfen was ihre Kinder da überhaupt spielen... wenn nicht sogar Vati oder Mutti aus Dummheit und Fahrlässigkeit dieses Spiel gekauft haben ohne mal auf das USK Logo zu schauen.

Nicht umsonst finde ich immer dieses Warnschild so gut: "Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder". Sollte man mal bei manchen Dingen anwenden damit die schwarzen Schafe an Eltern mal endlich ihre Pflichten wahr nehmen und nicht immer alles dem System in die Schuhe schieben oder Sündenböcke suchen. Und wenn die Eltern mal Ihre Pflichten wahr nehmen würden und Ihre Kinder mal sozusagen rauswerfen (vor die Türe setzen) damit sie draußen spielen sollen würde man auch wieder mehr Kinder sehen!

Verbieten bringt nichts... das war damals zu den guten alten Zeiten so mit Rauchen, Sex, Drogen, Alkohol.... warum soll nun das Verbot für Minderjährige für Wow da noch was ändern? Es ist einfach zu spät dazu... mal sehen wenn es kommen sollte ob sich da noch was ändert.

Außerdem ist mangelnde Bildung nicht zwangsläufig wieder mit Computerspielen verbunden sondern wie gehabt ein Einziehungsproblem. Wenn Eltern nicht energisch den Kindern von Kindesbein eintrichtern das man zuerst nach der Schule seine Hausaufgaben macht, etwas lernt und vielleicht dann 1-2 Stunden Computer spielen darf als Belohnung. Ich habe oft genug als ITler in Grundschulen gesehen wie unerzogen Kinder sind und die Lehrer auf einmal Erziehungsarbeiten leisten mussten das eigentlich die Eltern hätten machen müssen... und bringe das mal einem Kind in der Schule bei wo es zuhause nicht befolgen muss.... fast unmöglich...
damals hat man zwar dresche bekommen aber glaube mal das ich jemals meinen Lehrern respektlos gegenüber getreten bin... habe immer meine Hausaufgaben gemacht und war immer artig... ok unsinn hat man ab und an gemacht aber sobald es einen Rüffel gab hat mich sich ehrlich geschämt und war den Rest des Unterrichts/Tages ruhig.

Alles eine Frage der Erziehung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...

Beispiel: Wenn man einem Minderjähringen nur erlaubt pro Tag 1-2 Stunden aber auf die Woche gesehen nur eine gesamte Spielzeit von 8 Stunden zu besitzen, dieses auch kontrolliert wird nix schlimmes passieren (Achtung Eltern müssen hier leider mal Ihren Hintern bewegen und Ihre Aufsichtspflicht wahrnehmen!). Zudem noch ein Gespräch führen indem man über das Spiel redet und über Sucht usw. dann wird man sichtlich keine Probleme mit diesem haben.

Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung..... leider ist es schwer in wenigen Worten alles zu schildern was man denkt.


----------



## EisblockError (10. Januar 2010)

Eden schrieb:


> jup wer von irgendetwas wegen unsachgemäßem Gebrauch Schaden nimmt, der ist selbst Schuld, aber daran ist kein Produkt selbst Schuld...




Jo, Blizzard sagt man soll WoW in Maßen geniesen, wenn nicht ist man selbst schuld.
Apotheker sagt man darf dieses Medikament nur 1 mal nehmen, wenn nicht ist man auch selbst schuld.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (10. Januar 2010)

Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig




...oder auf Private server zockt, und dabei noch geld spart...  xD


anderseits, ein paar % kinder weniger würden wohl  einigen servern guttun


----------



## Mo3 (11. Januar 2010)

öaöaöa <.<


----------



## Critical Pain (12. Januar 2010)

Ab 16 wäre ok.

14jährige sind oft noch etwas zurück und stören das Spielverhalten vieler Spieler. 16jährige sollten aber etwas erwachsener sein und ein paar Spieler braucht WoW ja auch noch.

Wenn WoW ab 16 wäre, würden auch die Anzahl der Nachtelf/Gnom/Blutelf-Spieler extrem zurückgehen.


----------



## Kzell (12. Januar 2010)

Critical schrieb:


> Wenn WoW ab 16 wäre, würden auch die Anzahl der Nachtelf/Gnom/Blutelf-Spieler extrem zurückgehen.



fail


----------



## Erdnusskopf (12. Januar 2010)

Obwohl ich schon (oder erst...?) 26 Jahre alt bin, mag ich meinen kleinen Gnom.


----------



## RedShirt (12. Januar 2010)

Es gibt auch 30jährige Kinder.

Das mentale Alter steht nicht auf einem Ausweis.



@"juhu weniger Kinder"

Ne, nur weniger jüngere. Unglaublicherweise können sich einige <18 (ja, glauben hier viele nicht, Kurzzeitgedächtnis hat halt die Jugend nicht gespeichert) tatsächlich ordentlich artikulieren und sogar (!) vernünftig spielen.
Ohne Flames.

Die meisten Flames die ich beobachtet habe kamen eher von 18-20jährigen. Meist wollten sie nur zeigen wie groß das Gemächt ist.

Wie überall: Wenn man für sich selber Regeln aufstellt, wie man mit anderen umgeht, ist mehr gewonnen als mit der Unterstützung sinnfreier Verbote.

Jugendschutz soll nicht *EUCH* schützen, sondern die Jugend. -.-


----------



## Diregon (12. Januar 2010)

1. du verhältst dich mehr wie im kindergarten als manche 5 jährige.
2. als wenn eine alltersgrenze i wen interresiert.
3. ihr bezieht imemr alles auf die generallietät.
4. und als ob die bildung allein von wow abhängt.

unser momentanes bildungsnetzwerk kannst du total vergessen schon allein wenn ich g8 höre könnt ich kotzen.
aber naja jeder seiner selbst.
außerdem ist die rate an kleinkindern die rummflamen gesunken und die der erwachsenen gestiegen also packt euch ma an die eigene nase vllt sollte man wow für über 18 jährige verbieten.

rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr als klopapier verwenden!


----------



## Cago (26. Mai 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, wenn Leute sich in der Wüste verirren und zu verdursten drohen, fangen sie an aus lauter Verzweiflung Sand zu essen. Ergo isst jeder in der Wüste ertrunkene Mensch vorher Sand. Wenn wir jetzt also verbieten in der Wüste Sand zu essen, dann müsste die Zahl der in der Wüste Verdursteten gegen null gehen.
> 
> Text kann Spuren von Sarkasmus ernthalten.



Nur warum sollten Menschen in der Wüste ertrinken frag ich mich da?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten sprichst du mir aber aus der Seele!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2010)

Tja, schreiben wir halt in einen 4 Monate alten Thread.


----------



## Gliothiel (26. Mai 2010)

Was ihr mit dem thread macht, dDas nennt man nekrophil veranlagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird sich nichts ändern, weil WOW auch einen Vorteil hat. Eltern brauchen sich nicht um die Aufenthaltsorte der Kids zu kümmern, sie wissen immer wo sie sie finden, nämlich vor dem PC. *Ironie Ende*


----------



## Kezpa (26. Mai 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...




lol nur mit kreditkarte....du hast doch ein am Sender....is doch jedermanns eigene sache was er mit seinem Leben macht...wenn ich 23 stunden am Tag WoW spiele dann lass mich das doch machen...was kümmert dich das....
geh ich zu deim haus und zieh den stecker weil ich der meinung bin das du heute genug fernsehen geguckt hast?
könnt ich ja mal machen....


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2010)

@Kezpa



> Volcrom, on 05 October 2009 - 14:10, said:


----------



## Kjarrigan (26. Mai 2010)

wäre aber mal interessant zu erfahren ob da jetzt irgendwas draus geworden ist.... "gegen Ende des Jahres 2009" ist ja nun schon eine Weile her ;-P


----------



## Traklar (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn man das aber mal aus der Sicht eines Jugendlichen aus geht. Wenn WoW wirklich ab 18 wird, dann werden erst recht die Jugendlichen es spielen. Weil Spiele ab 18 immer cool sein werden und wer es spielt kann mitreden und ist cool. Und solang man in Deutschland nichts beim Einkauf von Spielen ab 18 ändert hat das Spiel eh jedes Schwein. Ich musste z.B. nie meinen Ausweis vorzeigen oder sonst was und wenn doch mal, dann haben es meine Eltern gekauft, da fragt dann nie einer, obs für das Kind ist (obwohl das Kind mit 9-10 Jahren daneben steht und jubelt, als es das Spiel in die Hände gedrückt bekommt, wo groß ab 16/18 drauf steht -> Ja auch schon erlebt).


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2010)

@ Noxiel

Mach den Thread doch einfach zu. Da lässt sich eh nichts mehr rausholen. Wenn sich was ändern sollte, dann merken wir das auch so. Hier wurde alles gesagt, was es dazu zu sagen gibt.


----------



## Manotis (26. Mai 2010)

Mann, wer hat denn das olle Teil den aus dem Keller geholt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Mai 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Bald hat die Jugend wieder mehr Zeit zum saufen



fix´d


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (26. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du einfach nur was am Kopf.


----------



## Thalasir (26. Mai 2010)

Wen wow ab 18 is dan müssten mindestenz zweitdrittel aller server dicht machen 
                                           	den wow lebt von den eigebildeten kiddis die meinen sie seien die größeten nr weil sies geschaft haben nen  
                                          	char auf 8 zu lvln ? die server würden aussterben (besonders die großen)  und die Allianz würde es nicht mehr 
                                        	geben weil das ja so gut wie alles kiddys sind . Auserdem würde sich an das gesetzt sowiso niemand halten 
                                        	Altersfreigaben exestieren doch sowiso nur auf der Schachtel


----------



## Exicoo (26. Mai 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."


Eine Freigabe ab 18 Jahren würde sehr wenig Sinn machen. Jedes Kind kann sich Spiele ab 18 ohne Probleme besorgen. 




Artherk schrieb:


> yeha keine kiddys mehr in wow i love it ich stimme dafür Antrag unterschrieben und eingereicht... nur leider würds nix bringen... da jeder kleiner pupser sich wow dann sowieso besorgen würd legal oder illegal.. also diskussion hinfällig


Das Alter sagt nicht immer alles aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Isilrond schrieb:


> Was wird den Kindern denn sonst sinnvolles geboten....die Zeiten sind leider vorbei dass man sich draußen zum baumhausbauen trifft....


Das stimmt auf jeden Fall und es ist sehr schade... Computer, Spielekonsole und Internet sind da eben Schuld.


----------



## meerp (26. Mai 2010)

Nochmal an alle die meinen das man alle unter 18 das Spiel verbieten soll..
Zum Real-Life :
WoW ist NORMALERWEISE nicht der Grund warum Leute ihre Schule nicht schaffen, oder gar vor die Hunde gehen. Mal auf die Schule bezogen ist unser nettes Schulsystem der "Bildungskiller" Nr 1.
MMORPs fördern zum Teil auch das Verhalten in Gruppen, soll heißen nehme man paar 50-Jährige und paar 16-Jährige WoW Spieler, es ist durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass die 16 Jährigen besser eine Gruppe leiten können als vergleichsweise die 50 Jährigen. (will nicht noch weiter hierbei ins Detail gehen)

Und nun zum Ingame- Bereich:
Es sind häufig nicht die 14/15/16 jährigen, welche die Community so runter ziehen. Vielmehr gibt es viele 18+, die es toll finden, dass man sich Abends die Birne wegsäuft und das dann öffentlich in den Handelschannel kundgibt. ( Dies spricht nun nicht für alle! )

Nochmals, da ich weiß da hier die meisten mit verschlossenen Augen leben - die Politik in dieser Zeit ist nicht so wie sie vorgibt zu sein!
Wer interessiert ist aufzuwachen der google mal bitte die sog. "Bilderberger" 

Zum Schluss noch ein Zitat von Roosevelt :
"In der Politik geschieht nichts zufällig. Wenn etwas geschieht, kann man sicher sein, dass es genau so geplant war!"

so das war mein Teil

mfg meerp


----------



## healyeah666 (26. Mai 2010)

Thalasir schrieb:


> Wen wow ab 18 is dan müssten mindestenz zweitdrittel aller server dicht machen
> den wow lebt von den eigebildeten kiddis die meinen sie seien die größeten nr weil sies geschaft haben nen
> char auf 8 zu lvln ? die server würden aussterben (besonders die großen)  und die Allianz würde es nicht mehr
> geben weil das ja so gut wie alles kiddys sind . Auserdem würde sich an das gesetzt sowiso niemand halten
> Altersfreigaben exestieren doch sowiso nur auf der Schachtel


Ich bin zwar erst 15, aber wenn ich das so lese tuts mir schon in den Augen weh.    PS:  Wer hat hier eigentlich den Leichenschaender gespielt? ^^


----------



## sedonium (26. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr mal die quelle, auf die sich V. da bezieht durchgelesen?

http://www.westfaelische-nachrichten.de/journal/computer_und_technik/pcs_und_co./1133873_World_of_Warcraft_unter_Beschuss_Spiel_ermuntert_Jugendliche_zum_Alkoholexzess.html



Wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht... Das ist doch purer Publizismus.

Genauso wie damals die Debatte mit Counterstrike.


----------



## Kersyl (26. Mai 2010)

Gegenargument auf gleicher Ebene: Leute die über 18 sind dürfen den ganzen Tag in nem Haus rumgammeln...In der blüte des lebens einer Person...Ahja. Macht nen super unterschied, die 4 jahre, weil ja alle Kiddies wie man sie ja inzwischen nennt 14 Jahre alt sind.

Find ich dämlich... Naja son verbot machts nur noch schlimmer weil die ganzen Ü-18 Marken doch eh nur aussagen:"Kauf mich ich bin so ein tolles Produkt das darfst du nicht machen aber du bist voll cool wenn du´s trotzdem machst". Siehe GTA spiele, jedes 2. Kind hat sie...Starten sie nen Amoklauf..?

Desweiteren: Was gibts denn für angebote draußen? Die runtergekommenen gammelbolzplätze alle 10 kilometer die den ganzen tag besetzt sind und die "spielplätze" welche von 17-jährigen säufern Dominiert werden...

Naja mir isses egal. Wenn das durch gesetzt wird, Spielen zwar doppelt so viele "kiddys" aber wayne. Wenn sie wollen das die Kinder draußen spielen, sollen sie angebote zum draußen spielen geben...Sonst zocken sie halt D3 Online werden sie auch überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Mir fällt auf wie lang das schon her ist...Naja wurde ja echt schnell durchgesetzt, Ich muss schon sagen...
Nur weil die Politiker nix auf die reihe bekommen...SIehe 3 posts über mir...Müssen die Eltern alles den "Killer/sucht" spielen in die schuhe schieben, man selbst ist ja nicht schuld.


----------



## Adfg43 (26. Mai 2010)

Thalasir schrieb:


> Wen wow ab 18 is dan müssten mindestenz zweitdrittel aller server dicht machen
> den wow lebt von den eigebildeten kiddis die meinen sie seien die größeten nr weil sies geschaft haben nen
> char auf 8 zu lvln ? die server würden aussterben (besonders die großen) und die Allianz würde es nicht mehr
> geben weil das ja so gut wie alles kiddys sind . Auserdem würde sich an das gesetzt sowiso niemand halten
> Altersfreigaben exestieren doch sowiso nur auf der Schachtel



mal so nebenbei bin 16 und wenn sich wer hier arrogant aufspielt dann du oder :O
und damit du trotz ein wenig recht hast, sag ich jez was total arrogantes: lern richtig schreiben ich mache keine fehler denn ich bin unter 18 /ironie off


----------



## Damatar (26. Mai 2010)

der thread is von 2009 , mann kann also sagen das nix pasiert ist, sich da drüber aufzuregen das was kommen könnte is also sinloss


----------



## Arasouane (26. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Alle beschweren sich über Onlines Games aber saufen sich dann am Wochenende die Hirnzellen weg..... was ist besser?



saufen, glasklar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leber wächst mir ihren Aufgaben.

Ach, was gibt es schöneres, als sich mit seinen Freunden gemeinsam zu besaufen, die ganze nacht durchzurocken und im Volldammel am nächsten morgen um 9 zu frühstücken und Mittags essen gehen und so lange aufzubleiben, bis das Hirn aussetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dieser Schlaf im Anschluss...ein Genuss. Die kumpels einladen und verkatert video gucken und chips fressen.

Wenn man diese Phase zwischen 14-25 hinter sich lässt (irgendwann reichts auch) und man sich seltener sieht wegen familie und so und mit 33 im Garten grillt und guten wein trinkt und die alten REALEN Geschichten rausholt, dann bekommt das ganze ne Tiefe. Die Geschichten sind dermassen geil, dass sogar diejenigen, die nicht dabei waren mitlachen müssen.

Schon mal während dem pinkeln eine Böschung runtergefallen und vor lauter Druck nicht geschafft, abzudrücken? Des is ne sauerei^^

Ok, 2 Übel vergleichen: WoW und jedes 2te Wochenende aufn Putz hauen. Was is besser? Saufen, glasklar. 

Oder glaubt ihr, in 15 Jahren habt ihr den blassesten schimmer, was mit eurem ingame-Freund passiert is, den ihr nur als TS-Stimme kennt? Klar, weil ihr dann soviel noch gemeinsam habt und Brieffreunde geworden seid sitzt dann da und erzählt von dem argen Raid von damals. Und wie geil es war, full T12 zu tragen. Frauchen geht dann schonmal schlafen derweilen...

lg


----------



## Secretus (26. Mai 2010)

Gott, langsam nervt's.
Ich bin ja keiner der Leute die sofort immer wegen SuFu meckern, aber mitlerweile sollte doch jeder letzte kapiert haben, dass die wahren spinner, so called "Kiddies" meist ein Alter von 25+ haben. Fällt mir zumindestens so in meiner Freundeliste auf bzw bei den Leuten die ich kenne. Da sehe ich nervige 23 jährige, denen man das spielen beser wirklich verbieten sollte zum Wohle des Spielgenusses anderer. Und ich sehe eine 12 jährige, ja so jung ist die gute, die mit mir redet, als ob sie im xten Semester Sozialwissenschaften studieren würde.
Komisch, aber irgendwie scheint das nicht so ganz auf das Voruerteil "Kiddie" zu passen.

Fragt sich des weiteren, warum es Leuten mit dem Alter 18+ erlaubt sein soll, ein Spiel zu spielen, und Kindern, deren Freizeitbeschäftigung nunmal das spielen sein sollte, es verbietet. OK, vlt sollte man bei dem ein oder anderem ein wenig die Spielzeit reglementieren, aber ich finde das sollte mehr die Aufgabe der Erziehungsberechtigten sein als die des Staates. Denn selbiger kennt das Kind nicht so gut wie seine eigenen Eltern und außerdem lassen sich keine Bundesweiten pauschalen festlegen. Jedes Kind ist/sollte ja zumindestens noch individuell sein.

Zum zweiten Punkt ergänzend möchte ich noch ein Zitat anbringen, das jedem halbwegs gebildetem Menschen (Also obigem Beispiel folgend den Leuten zwischen 12 und 20 Jahren...) geläufig sein sollte:

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness."


Gruß,
Secretus

PS: Wer sich's daraus nicht herleiten kann: Dir gibt _NICHTS_ das Recht.


----------



## rocksor (26. Mai 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> Und Fussball mit WoW zu vergleichen.. die Spieler treffen sich um Sport zu machen, 90 Minuten am rennen und kicken, taktisches Vorgehen etc..
> Das willst Du vergleichen mit nem ranzigen Drehstuhl, 3 Tüten Chips und Cola und 8 Stunden irgendeinen virtuellen Rotz am sammeln.. Ich bitte Dich !



Oha, man spürt förmlich die Neutralität deinerseits bezüglich dieses Themas. 
Also ganz im Ernst, ich kenne keinen, der:
- auf einem ranzigen Drehstuhl beim Zocken sitzt
- 3 Tüten Cola (?!) beim Zocken frisst
- 8 Stunden am Tag zockt

Zudem, hat auch WoW durchaus Taktikverhalten, das dem des Fussballs durchaus gleichwertig ist, zumindest im PvP. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so.
Der einzige unterschiedliche Aspekt ist hier eigentlich die körperliche Aktivität, von daher kann man das ganze eigentlich relativ gut miteinander vergleichen. Der sportliche ( im spielerischen Sinne, nicht im physiologischen ) ist tatsächlich der selbe. 
Jeder wird sich jetzt auf den ersten Blick denken das wäre der totale Humbuk, doch denkt halt mal etwas darüber nach, Fußball basiert auf Teamspiel, ingame PvP basiert auf Teamspiel. Fußball basiert auf Taktik, ingame PvP basiert auf Taktik. Beim Fußball reagiert man auf seinen Gegner und ändert seine Spielzüge dementsprechend, im ingame PvP ebenfalls. Das komplette Grundsystem ist dasselbe. Und zwar bei jedem Spiel. Das ist genau dasselbe wie beim Schach, der basiert auf der gleichen Grundidee wie der Fußball oder WoW, auf der eines Spiels.
Wer meint das kann man nicht vergleichen, durchblickt das System einfach nicht.

Und nein, ich bin kein auf einem ranzigen Stuhl gestrandeter Wal der sich jetzt nur noch von Chips, Cola und WoW ernährt weil er zu asozial ist sich mit seinen Freunden beim Fußball zu treffen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettosoldier (26. Mai 2010)

Altersfreigaben haben sowieso eine nur sehr kleine Wirkung, da würde ein solches Gesetz eh gar nichts bringen. Wenn ich früher etwas ab 18 wollte, dann erreichte ich das ohne grosse Probleme, da ich einfach erwachsene Personen fragte ob sie mir das Game kaufen. WoW ist für mich klar ein Spiel ab 12 Jahren. Aber das auch nur, wegen dem grossen Suchtfaktor und weil ich finde unter 12 sind es wirklich noch nicht Internet-Community fähige Personen. Aber nun ein Spiel nur noch ab 18 herauszugeben weil es die Jugend so vor den PC bannt, finde ich masslos übertrieben. Ich bin mir nicht genau sicher, aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass es nur für einige Bundesländer sein wird und nur schon das ist dumm. Dann sollte es wennschon landesweit sein. (Wenn ich mich täusche, verfällt meine Aussage.) 

Ich bin froh in der Schweiz zu leben, da ich hier ein solches Verbot (noch) nicht befürchten muss. Nicht das ich davon direkt betroffen wäre, aber eine solche Einschränkung gängen mir eindeutig zu weit. Jeder soll das konsumieren, wie er es verantworten kann, da lasse ich mir von keinen alten Politikern, die sich mit der Materie nicht länger als ne Stunde auseinandergesetz haben, die Spielfreude verderben. Bei Alkohol gibts keine Diskussion, das muss ab 18 sein, aber bei Medien gehts mir vorallem in dieser Form zu weit. Wir sind eine Generation der Technologie und so ist es halt traurig, aber auch verständlich, wenn die Jugend den grössten Teil ihrer Freizeit vor dem Monitor verbringt. Eben traurig, aber nicht rechtswidrig.

Und die Sache mit Kiddies: Klar, gehen einige wirklich auf die Nerven, aber wenn man sich von denen einfach abheben will, ist man einfach schon zu alt und sollte sich ne neue Community suchen. Lasst die Kinder Kinder sein. Und im Übrigen macht die ganze WoW-Umwelt (also das Spiel ansich) auch nicht gerade einen erwachsenen Eindruck auf mich. Das sollte man auch noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Namir (26. Mai 2010)

ich begrüsse das voll.
die kinder sollen lieber auf die strasse gehen um zu spielen, mit 12 jahren und dem ersten vollrausch im spital landen, rege erfahrungen mit drogen ab 14 machen, andere leute auf der strasse verprügeln aus purer langeweile.

und ach was, ich mags nicht wenn etwas von grund auf verteufelt wird. und wenn man die anzahl todesfälle durch autos mal anschaut denke ich auch, dass man die massungsvernichtungswaffe nr. 1 verbieten sollte.


----------



## Parguri (26. Mai 2010)

Es gibt das sowas mit dem Namen "Rückwirkungsgesetz"
Dieses kleine Gesetzt verhindert, dass zb. Straftätern später eine höhere Strafe gegeben wird!!
Das selbe Gesetz verhindert auch, dass wow jemals ab 18 sein wird, da es nun mal einmal für ab 12 befunden wurde.
Somit sind alle Diskussionen hinfällig


----------



## Rainaar (27. Mai 2010)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar erst 15, aber wenn ich das so lese tuts mir schon in den Augen weh. PS: Wer hat hier eigentlich den Leichenschaender gespielt? ^^



Tröste Dich, ich bin fast 40 und das brennt mir auch in den Augen..


----------



## Jarel (27. Mai 2010)

Parguri schrieb:


> Es gibt das sowas mit dem Namen "Rückwirkungsgesetz"
> Dieses kleine Gesetzt verhindert, dass zb. Straftätern später eine höhere Strafe gegeben wird!!
> Das selbe Gesetz verhindert auch, dass wow jemals ab 18 sein wird, da es nun mal einmal für ab 12 befunden wurde.
> Somit sind alle Diskussionen hinfällig



Ähmmm... nein.
Die Alterskennzeichnung ist ja kein Strafprozess^^

EDIT:
Genauer: Es ist ein Verwaltungsakt, und ja, die Alterseinstufung für Classic, BC und WotLK wird nicht mehr geändert.
ABER man könnte problemlos Cataclysm ab 18 einstufen. Denn das ist ein neues Softwareprodukt.

Es geht also.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Rainaar (27. Mai 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> saufen, glasklar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wenns nicht "politisch korrekt" ist, ein Fünkchen Wahrheit ist da wohl dran.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (27. Mai 2010)

Dann hätte ich doch gerne das Tetris ab 18 Jahren ist, da bei zuvielen Tetris Konsum die Chance auf einen epileptischen Anfall rapide steigt, sowas kann man ja nicht verantworten!

I lol´d


----------



## Nanuuck (27. Mai 2010)

Thalasir schrieb:


> Wen wow ab 18 is dan müssten mindestenz zweitdrittel aller server dicht machen
> den wow lebt von den eigebildeten kiddis die meinen sie seien die größeten nr weil sies geschaft haben nen
> char auf 8 zu lvln ? die server würden aussterben (besonders die großen) und die Allianz würde es nicht mehr
> geben weil das ja so gut wie alles kiddys sind . Auserdem würde sich an das gesetzt sowiso niemand halten
> Altersfreigaben exestieren doch sowiso nur auf der Schachtel



O_o Wie alt ist denn der Verfasser ? Nicht älter als 18 schätze ich ... sowas zu lesen tut in den Augen ziemlich weh 
Und ich kenne fast keine "Suchtis" oder "Kiddis" im Spiel. Und ich bin 16 und Verhalte mich auch Ordentlich... 

PS: Ich denke der wenigste Teil der WoW Community ist unter 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## öhmkp (27. Mai 2010)

würde reingar nix bringen..

wen ich mich nich irre muss man doch 18 sein bei der anmeldung oder?
heist das alle "kinder" eh über ihre eltern angemeldet sind oder der großteil zumindestens


----------



## beoyosel (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich mal, wenn sie das durchsetzen dann sollte jedes Spiel ab 18 werden. Ich sag nur XboxLive. Denn fast jeder Jugendliche hatt einen PC oder eine Konsole zuhause. Da wird nicht die Freizeit sinnlos verplämpert oder? Warum gibt man WoW immer die Schuld? Anscheinend sind die was sowas ab 18 wollen nicht mit der Zeit des PC vertraut. Denn jeder spielt oder irre ich mich da? Früher war es Atari heute WoW, also ist doch das alles nur ****** was die erzählen. Und ja wie sollen die Jugendlichen noch ihre Freizeiz sinnvoll gestalten? Etwa den ganzen Tag für die Schule büffeln? Wo is da der Spaß?


----------



## Kafka (27. Mai 2010)

naja mir iset wayn, da man es eh nicht sinnvoll umsetzen kann. Jedes Kind kann sich nen BNet acc machen und sich wow dann online kaufen und runter laden. Wie will man das kontrollieren? Zur Not wird der Mutti halt für 5 min der Perso gemopst und der ACC wird auf ihren Namen eingerichtet. IP prüfung? Geht auch nicht, da die meisten Minderjährigen ja bei den Eltern leben und man ja nicht prüfen kann ob Mutti nicht an den oder den PC sitzt. Sozialarbeiter einstellen die das persönlich zuhause kontrollieren? Übertrieben und es würde zu viel kosten ergo wird es das nie geben.

Fazit: Vote4Close, da es mehr sinn machen würde darüber zu spekulieren ob man morgen früh wenn man durch die Haustür geht in einem Paralelen Universum landet und ein Sofa wird, dass akapella technolieder nachsingen kann....


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> O_o Wie alt ist denn der Verfasser ? Nicht älter als 18 schätze ich ... sowas zu lesen tut in den Augen ziemlich weh
> Und ich kenne fast keine "Suchtis" oder "Kiddis" im Spiel. Und ich bin 16 und Verhalte mich auch Ordentlich...
> 
> PS: Ich denke der wenigste Teil der WoW Community ist unter 18
> ...



Tja manchmal sind halt die Erwachsenen Kiddis. Ich bin auch erst 15 und werde von vielen 20 + geschätzt.... Also so einfach vom Alter her ist das nicht! Sowas ist doch zum heulen. Ich kenne genug 18+ Jährige die sich aufführen wie 10 Jährige. Di sich aufrehgen wehn kittys soh shraiben ehs abr sehlper tuhn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (27. Mai 2010)

Volcrom schrieb:


> „(…) Deshalb begrüßt er es, dass die Länder Bayern und Niedersachsen die Absicht haben, ein Rechtsgutachten erstellen zu lassen, das die Altersfreigabe für WoW überprüft. Er rechnet damit, dass das Ergebnis noch in diesem Jahr vorliegen wird und die Länder dann eine Freigabe erst ab 18 Jahren durchsetzen können, ohne Schadenersatzforderungen von Blizzard befürchten zu müssen."
> 
> Ich muss sagen : Die Wahlen waren in Deutschland doch tatsächlich ein voller Erfolg.
> Endlich wird mal massiv gegen mangelnde Bildung und
> ...



ich möchte nur mal gern erwähnen das hier ein fall von umgekehrter psychologie eintreten wird, etwas verbotenes ist nur noch atraktiver für kinder als ohnehin schon. siehe horror filme&shooter. von daher, jeder sollte tun was er für richtig hält,
mfg Captn.Pwn


----------



## Kovacs (27. Mai 2010)

1. Wer keine 18 ist kann sichs eh besorgen ist ein völlig unbrauchbares Argument. Ich kann auch ganz einfach die Geldbörse vom Kollegen vom Tisch klauen, trotzdem ist es verboten. Wenn Eltern zulassen, dass Kinder Zugang zu U18 Dingen haben, haben sie ihre Aúfsichtspflicht verletzt oder kümmern sich einfach einen Dreck, was ihre kids da so machen.
2. Kein Kind bis 16 sollte unkontrolierten Zugang zu Medien wie TV oder Computer insb. mit Internetanschluss haben. Ich setzt mein Kind auch nicht unbeauchsichtigt vor die Glotze, am besten noch mit nicht geschütztem Videoload Zugang.
3. Gerade in D-Land bitte endlich mal aktzeptieren, dass Spiele nicht per Definition für Kinder sind. Gleiches gilt auch für Comics. 
4. Wo ist das Problem analog zur Videothek, den Eintritt zu Spieleläden erst mit 18 Jahren zu gestatten? 
5. Illegaler Download bleibt illegaler Download, klauen von Papas Kreditkarte kann auch kein Argument sein "kommt der ja eh dran". Rechner entsprechend sichern, etc.
6. WoW ist sicher kein Kandidat für Ü18, aber entsprechende Titel wie Dragon Age zeigen, das die Zielgruppe Ü18 sehr groß und vor allem Zahlungskräftig ist, also mal mehr Mumm der Hersteller
7. Nur Kinder finden es noch "cool" etwas machen zu dürfen, wofür sie eigtl. zu klein sind. Niemand der hier Ü18 fordert findet es "cool", das er so ein "böses Spiel" spielt


----------



## .Strohhut (27. Mai 2010)

Bei manchen Leuten hier im Thread kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Teilweise fehlts da wirklich an Bildung, denn wer einigermaßen Plan hat und weiß was Ironie ist, lacht sich über den Eingangspost kaputt. 
Vorallem find ich das mit den Kreditkarten sehr amüsant... Endlich keine Hartz4-Zocker mehr. Damit hätte sich auch dieses Vorteil aus WoW entfernt. :-)


----------

